#launchpad 2005-07-25
* terrex se va a ver la tele // is going to watch tv
<dilys> New Malone bug 1518 filed on Registry by Christian "kiko" Reis: Product series and branch are being mismatched in the interface
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1518
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Landing fix for bug 1514: Error messages in autogen'd forms are in the wrong place. Whack the add/edit forms and widget templates, and add some experimental CSS to style them. r=mpt (patch-2126: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> woo woo
<kiko> thanks mpt 
<mdke> does anyone know anything about rosetta? I just sent a mail to the list about a major problem: I can't see longer suggested translations in order to approve them. The longer paragraphs are simply blank
<SteveA> hi matt
<SteveA> half of the launchpad team are in brazil, working on plans for the next 3-6 months' development.
<SteveA> however, daf and carlos are still working on rosetta this week and some of next week
<SteveA> i expect they will see your email tomorrow
<SteveA> they are both in europe
<mdke> hi SteveA, thanks for the info :)
<SteveA> so, it is night there now
<mdke> sure
<mdke> i'm in europe
<mdke> i will bug them again tomorrow :-)
<SteveA> geez, man, it's late
<mdke> coming on midnight
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Renaming product-portlet-branches according to standard, and removing unused (and misnamed) portlet (patch-2127: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<jblack> -=<{[_500_] }>=- syncs!!
<dilys> New Malone bug 1520 filed on The Launchpad by Matt T Galvin: gpg CRC error in Validate your GPG Key email
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1520
<bob2> jblack: good stuff
<dilys> New Malone bug 1521 filed on Malone by Daniel Robitaille: Trying to edit a bug generates a system error
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1521
<carlos> spiv, so finally, I broke your branch :-(
<carlos> (morning)
<spiv> carlos: I'm sure it's fairly easy to correct.
<spiv> But I'll let lifeless diagnose, to be sure :)
<carlos> I hope it....
<carlos> btws
<carlos> btw
<carlos> spiv, I had problems with transactions with that branch
<spiv> carlos: Is this part of the channel topic still relevant: "Rosetta is unwell, login before using!"
<carlos> and had to revert some changes I did to get them running
<carlos> thanks for pointing me to it. It's not  valid anymore, in fact it was not valid since friday as we had to change the permissions to Admin....
* ..[topic/#launchpad:carlos] : Discussion with launchpad users and developers. || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Register for your account on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<carlos> spiv, do you have some time for the transaction problems I had?
<carlos> spiv, I had to remove some testing functionality to get it fixed
<spiv> Yeah, sure.
<carlos> spiv, ok, so stub asked us to connect to the database with the user that we use on production
<carlos> so we can detect missing permissions
<carlos> before moving into production
<spiv> Sounds good.
<carlos> I had to change the way that the db setup is done and I had lots of problems with transactions
<carlos> spiv, your suggestion fixed librarian transactions
<spiv> Using LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup?
<carlos> but I'm testing also email notifications
<carlos> and that does not work
<carlos> spiv, no, with zopeless
<carlos> email notifications is transactional too
<carlos> so we need transaction.commit()
<carlos> Can I specify the dbuser with LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup ?
<carlos> spiv, if that's possible, that's all I need
<carlos> I used the zopeless one because it's the one stub told me to use and I thought is the only one that we can use in that case
<carlos> spiv, also, the functionality is used by a zopeless script so...
<spiv> Ok, then the zopeless setup is what you should use :)
<carlos> I think is better if the tests are executed like the script is
<carlos> spiv, with that, I cannot get librarian and email working at the same time
<spiv> Hmm.
<daf> can you use ZoplessTestSetup and LibrarianFunctionalTestSetup?
<daf> (together)
<spiv> What's breaking with the email?
<spiv> Is it that it needs the zcml setup?
<carlos> spiv, the commit does not work so I don't get any email inside the "stub" queue to test 
<carlos> daf, I did it, and it works if you don't use transaction.commit() but the zopeless transaction object
<carlos> daf, and if you don't want to test email notification
<carlos> the problem is that the tests uses librarian and email notification 
<daf> why doesn't LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup work?
<carlos> daf, it works, but to test it correctly, it should be zopeless
<carlos> daf, as that code will be executed as a zopeless script
<daf> ah
<daf> carlos: did you sort out those plural form requests?
<daf> carlos: and the pending requests for Czech/Latvian teams?
<carlos> daf,dude, I hadn't time
<daf> ok
<daf> just making sure they're not forgotten
<carlos> I expended the whole day with the  fucked poimport fixes
<carlos> I have they marked as pending to answer
<daf> do we still have to do DB patches to change plural forms?
<carlos> so I don't forget them
<carlos> daf, yes
<spiv> carlos: This is poimport.txt?
<carlos> spiv, yes
<spiv> It uses LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup...
<carlos> spiv, because I need those changes merged into rocketfuel
<spiv> Ah, right.
<carlos> spiv, I had to revert that part of the tests
<spiv> carlos: You should have added an XXX comment there saying so :P </reviewer>
<carlos> spiv, I move also the setup and teardown to the .py script instead of having it inside the .txt but I had to revert it too
<daf> carlos: why's that?
<carlos> daf, because I want that it worked as soon as possible, it took me a week since the review to get it merged!
<carlos> just because tests problems
<carlos> spiv, anyway I'm bugging you today to get that sorted out today O:-)
<daf> ok
<daf> well, the tests are not perfect, but they work
<daf> file a bug about it and move on to work on things which are more important
<carlos> daf, I'm doing that already, preparing the language pack for pitti
<daf> cool
<daf> you got your section filtering thing working?
<spiv> carlos: Thanks for the description, I'll see if I can make it work.
<carlos> daf, yes, two weeks ago, but I hadn't time to test it until gina run, I'm doing it atm
<carlos> spiv, feel free to ask me anything you need. I will try to open a bug later today with all information I can think on so we don't forget it.
<daf> carlos: do you have a test for that?
<kolcvk> carlos did you add my acc as LV translator ?
<carlos> kolcvk, no, sorry, I will process all requests today
<kolcvk> ok
<carlos> daf, I updated the tests, yes, but I think I need some extra sampledata to be sure it's working correctly
<daf> carlos: ok -- I would add a new .txt file for it
<carlos> will do before requesting a code review
<carlos> daf, it's part of the language pack export 
<daf> and make it similar to the poexport-distrorelease-date.txt
<carlos> why shouldn't add it to its already existent test?
<carlos> I added it to lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/poexport-language-pack.txt
<daf> well, I guess
<daf> we have a bunch of poexport-* files already
<carlos> daf, well, I don't think it's a bad thing ;-)
<daf> but I suppose it makes sense to extend the existing test in this case
<carlos> but having poexport-language-pack.txt and poexport-language-pack2.txt is unneeded :-)
<daf> I think the style of poexport-distrorelease-date-tarball.txt is what you want
<carlos> will take a look at it, don't worry
<daf> (create two PO templates in different sections, do an unfiltered export, then do a filtered export, and check the right files get exported)
<mdke> morning guys
<daf> argh, lag
<carlos> mdke, morning
<mdke> hey carlos 
<mdke> bug #1071 is a major stopper for translating. apparently the workaround implemented on #1036 has not resolved it
<daf> did the #1036 fix go live yet?
<mdke> not sure, the last comment suggests it would have
<daf> carlos knows for sure
<mdke> yep :)
<carlos> mdke, that's unrelated to 1036
<carlos> it's just that we are missing a feature
<mdke> carlos, its marked as a dup, dunno who marked it
* daf breathes a sigh of relief
<carlos> to show those suggestions
<mdke> ah
<mdke> that's quite a big missing feature. will you unmark the bug as a dup of 1036?
* daf unduplicates it
<carlos> not sure we can do it
<carlos> bradb-afk, ?
<daf> carlos: it's done
<carlos> daf, how?
<daf> go to the duplicate page and empty the text field
<mdke> ok so the problem is basically that rosetta can't show suggestions for translations involving more than one line?
<carlos> oh, that's what I call user friendly... :-P
<daf> :)
<carlos> mdke, right, but the suggestions is there 
<daf> carlos: file a bug ;)
<carlos> will do :-)
<mdke> malone is improving fast for usability
<mdke> still not there tho
<daf> carlos: we need a better way of approving suggestions than copy-and-paste :)
<mdke> carlos, so is there any way I can see the suggestions?
* mdke nods at daf
<daf> mdke: bradb will be glad you think so
<mdke> daf, so can I file a bug on the copy-and-paste thing too?
<daf> he's been busy usability testing
<daf> mdke: yes, please do
<daf> looks like it hasn't been reported already
<carlos> daf, it's part of a spec (translationreviews) that should be implemented post 1.0 so *now* :-)
<mdke> done
<carlos> mdke, not yet, sorry
<dilys> New Malone bug 1522 filed on Rosetta by Matthew East: No good way to approve suggested translations in rosetta
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1522
<carlos> mdke, they are stored but not showed
<mdke> but we are really gonna be stopped by #1071
<mdke> carlos, glad to hear it :D
<carlos> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslationReview
<carlos> mdke, feel free to send us an email with updates to that spec if you think the usability is not good enough with the descriptions we have there
* Burgundavia beats his head against a wall
<mdke> carlos, as long as the feature comes, I'm sure it'll be fine, not too bothered about usability for that one
<mdke> Burgundavia, yo
<Burgundavia> there
<carlos> ok
<Burgundavia> stupid cached problem
<carlos> daf, grr, asuka rejects my db connections
<mdke> Burgundavia, you decache your brain by banging it against the wall?
<mdke> fair enough
<Burgundavia> no firefox and launchpad
<Burgundavia> I viewed a bug not logged in
<Burgundavia> and then I logged in
<daf> carlos: hmmm :/
<mdke> carlos, btw do you think there will be an ETA on the resolution of 1071? just in case you know, if not, no problem
<carlos> mdke, it's a matter of schedule sometime to fix it
<carlos> daf, meeting time?
<mdke> carlos, is the schedule publicly available?
<carlos> mdke, no, we need to do it
<daf> mdke: we don't have a schedule yet
<daf> mdke: right now we're focused on polishing up 1.0
<carlos> I think we should be able to fix it this week
<mdke> ah ok
<daf> mdke: then we will be meeting in Brazil to plan feature additions for the next 3-6 months
<carlos> but it will not be too user friendly as you will need to copy & paste
<mdke> that's ok
<carlos> daf, I need to delay the meeting 10 minutes
<mdke> we just need to see the suggestions, otherwise we can't work
<daf> carlos: I'm in the middle of something anyway
<daf> carlos: maybe we can meet in 20 minutes or so
<carlos> ok, but in about 45 minutes I will need to leave for one hour or so
<daf> ok
<carlos> wow, the X41 is sooo cute
* mdke wants one
<mdke> oh that is the one with a swivelling screen?
<carlos> mdke, no, it's not the tablet one
<carlos> same model number, but normal laptop
<mdke> ah
<mdke> you got one?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1525 filed on Malone by Corey Burger: Better default search url
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1525
<carlos> mdke, yep
<mdke> cool...
<daf> carlos: meeting?
<carlos> daf, sure
<daf> bah, no mpt
<kiko> morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  move LanguageNotFound from DB code to interface (patch-2128: daf@canonical.com)
<carlos> kiko, morning
<carlos> kiko, is stub around?
<carlos> kiko, I don't have access to asuka and thus I cannot prepare the language packs that Martin needs 
<kiko> carlos, he should be
<carlos> kiko, ok
<carlos> stub, hi
<carlos> stub, I'm not able to connect to asuka
<carlos> seems like the db port is closed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Getting rid of a bogus export in interfaces/translationgroup.py, and removing some unused imports as we go (patch-2129: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<cprov> salgado: ping 
<salgado> cprov, pong
<cprov> salgado: are you up for reviews ? there is a quick unicode/pyme change in general section 
<Nafallo> cprov: yay! :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: hey, your fix is coming 
<salgado> cprov, I don't think I'll have time for it today, but probably tomorrow
<Nafallo> cprov: I saw :-)
<Nafallo> cprov: isn't that worthy of PendingUpload? ;-)
<cprov> salgado: ok, let's do in that way, tomorrow isn't a bad ETA 
<cprov> salgado: thanks
<salgado> np. :)
<cprov> Nafallo: yep
<stub> carlos: Looks like asuka is down. I expect it will need Elmo to reboot it next time he is in the data centre.
<stub> carlos: oh... no. I'm on.
* cprov -> afk
<mdke> is it a known issue that bug emails from malone don't get threaded?
<Kinnison> Yes
<mdke> okay
<mdke> no need to file a bug?
<carlos> stub, ok, it works now. Thank you
<mdke> oh Kinnison i see the bug, was searching in Launchpad when I should have been searching in Malone
<Kinnison> mdke: Heh, bug 181
<carlos> lifeless, stub, so, could I count with the patch to cherrypick that I requested yesterday to be done today?
<mdke> Kinnison, i was looking at #978 meself :)
<Kinnison> Yeah, they're kinda the same bug but not quite :-)
<mdke> 181 is better :D
<Keybuk> kiko: so I'm arriving at 5:10am tomorrow; there'll be someone waiting for me, right? :)
<BjornT> carlos: can you please resolve the conflict in your karma-branch, and make sure that all tests pass?
* mdke spots a calendar in his launchpad profile
<mdke> cool!
<carlos> BjornT, conflicts? those are new...
<carlos> BjornT, will do
<carlos> thanks for the warning
<bradb> morning
<kiko> Keybuk, maybe :-P
<kiko> bradb, can you try and get the fix for bug 1335 cherry-picked? it's the sixth dupe...
<BjornT> carlos: the conflict was quite minor, the tests are more important to fix, though. (there should be some test failures since you're not constructing SQLObjectModifiedEvent with enough arguments)
<Keybuk> kiko: heh, well, if I don't show up -- chances are I just slept at the airport
<carlos> BjornT, hmm, my computer setup is broken with tests so it's normal if I missed something, I will try to fix it later today. Thanks
<Keybuk> I'm not very good at sleeping on plane, and am likely to be not exactly human when I reach Sao Paulo
* carlos -> lunch
<BjornT> carlos: ok, thanks
<bradb> kiko: the fact that it's been reported so many times is a bad sign :/ at a first guess, it seems to indicate that Malone is not clearly communicating what distrorelease tasks are for.
<jamesh> Keybuk: you'll have a 3 hour bus trip when you get here
<Keybuk> jamesh: I'm aware
<bradb> kiko: looking at now at what rf patch it was
<jamesh> Keybuk: and the bus route doesn't terminate at sao carlos (so you need to remember to get off)
<bradb> s/at now/now/
<Keybuk> lol
<Keybuk> I'm so doomed
<Keybuk> someone book a taxi from wherever it does terminate ;)
<bradb> stub: any chance of cherrypicking patch-2094?
<stub> If you email lifeless and myself rather than yelling it into the ether where it will get lost, sure
<bradb> :P /me emails into the ether
<mgalvin> cprov, ping
<cprov> mgalvin: pong
<cprov> mgalvin: what's up with your encrypted message ?
<mgalvin> cprov, i'm not really sure, it just gives me that error, i don't think it's gmail but it it might be
<mgalvin> should i email you the message so you can see it?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  copy Domain header from PO template to PO file on export (fixes #5) (patch-2130: daf@canonical.com)
<cprov> mgalvin: ensure you're not pasting weird chars from gmail into the file 
<kiko> daf, /wow/, fixes #5 is gnarly
<cprov> mgalvin: please do it 
<daf> kiko: that was in the merge summary :)
<daf> kiko: now, if dilys closed the bug in malone, *that* would be gnarly ;)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1526 filed on The Launchpad by Christian "kiko" Reis: Can't supply a tabindex for add/edit buttons in autogen'd forms
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1526
<mgalvin> cprov: hmm there where a bunch of ^M's in the file, i removed them, but still get the same error, i am emailing you the file now
<cprov> mgalvin: dos2unix
<mgalvin> i did it manually
<mgalvin> the wierd thing is that elmo just sent me an gpg encrypted file yesterday and it worked fine (with gmail)
<mgalvin> cprov: what is your email address?
<cprov> mgalvin: celso.providelo@canonical.com
* mgalvin sends cprov file
<daf> kolcvk: around?
<carlos> stub, lifeless, please, could you tell me if you will be able to do the production update I asked you today? we are waiting for it to get breezy imported into production so it's a bit urgent and the transaction problem with tests delayed it too much already....
<stub> carlos: I'm going to kick off the merges now (yours and brads). I should be able to have production updated in the next hour.
<carlos> stub, cool thanks
<carlos> stub, about the migration script that you executed on staging last week, I'm going to add some sync() calls to reduce the amount of memory that it needs
<carlos> stub, is there anything else I should fix before we test it again on staging?
<carlos> we should run it on production as soon as possible to fix broken data
<stub> carlos: I didn't have any problem with it apart from the memory usage which made it problematic to test.
<carlos> ok, will add the .sync call, I suppose that should fix the memory problem, right?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> if you del things too, that would help
<SteveA> and maybe explicitly tell the gc to run, if you need that
<mpt> textarea {
<mpt>     font: 110% "Courier New", Courier, monospace;
<mpt> W. T. F.
<kiko> mpt, r=kiko
<kiko> fix it
* Kinnison ewws
<Kinnison> that'll make it use Courier on my machine :-(
* mpt gets a system error on http://localhost:8086/products/evolution/+translations
<Kinnison> please can we promote free fonts first
<Kinnison> "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono", "Courier New", Courier, monospace
<kiko> Kinnison, that's the /current/ situation
<SteveA> what a mess fonts in css are
<kiko> I'm r=kiko any change to that
<mpt> Kinnison: "font-family: monospace"
<SteveA> kiko: that's "rs" not "r"
<Kinnison> mpt: that'd do nicely
<kiko> I'm in the same room as him :-P
<mpt> kiko, when's the best time for me to do laundry?
<mpt> you said something about it being noisy
<kiko> after 8pm is fine.
<kiko> we can come back after dinner
<mpt> If I'm awake enough for dinner tonight
<mpt> I should be, since I slept until 6.30 this morning rather than 5.30
<kiko> mpt, you should stop going to bed early.
<kiko> you'll never fix your jet lag..
<SteveA> guarana!
<mpt> All guarana does is make me want to pee
<Kinnison> I fixed my jetlag by forcing myself to stay up until midnight and then getting up on time
<mpt> hmm
* mpt has never before been asked for his SSH password while committing
<Kinnison> forgot to do ssh-add ?
<mpt> No, I never do that either
<mdke> keychain
<mdke> ?
<morgs> mpt: you never ssh-add, but never get asked for a password?
<morgs> Have you moved your .ssh/ ?
<stub> carlos: I can't apply your patch cleanly to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25
<carlos> stub, what's failing?
<stub> The cronscript and the sample data.
<carlos> hmm, that should not be too dificult to fix...
<carlos> stub, are you doing the usual production update?
<stub> carlos: I'll wait until I can get your patch in there
<stub> Lunch time in Brazil...
<carlos> stub, same procedure we did last week?
<mpt> morgs: I think it's because normally in the lifecycle of a terminal my first refuel always comes before my first launch, and refuel asks me for the password so launch doesn't have to
<morgs> aah
<carlos> branch from your production branch and apply my patch fixing the conflicts?
<stub> carlos: Yes please. It might involve replaying other patches as required. I can merge that into production, which will also run the tests.
<carlos> ok
<stub> carlos: If we can't do it this way, let me know and I'll rollout rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2125 as the next production release (ie. not cherry pick it)
<carlos> ok
<daf> salgado: is there a way of creating a new team without having me as the owner?
<salgado> daf, no
<daf> salgado: ok
<daf> salgado: I've noticed an interesting thing
<salgado> daf, unless you do it manually, of course. ;)
<daf> you can have a team where you are the owner but are also a deactivated member
<daf> which is a bit weird
<salgado> daf, there's a reason for us to allow this
<salgado> if your team doesn't have a contact address, all notifications sent to your team will be sent to all its members
<daf> this is nothing to do with the contact address
<daf> I think
<daf> I just don't want to be listed as a member of the Maori translation team just because I created it
<salgado> if you're the owner but you don't want to receive notifications, you can leave your team and you'll not receive notifications anymore
<daf> ok, that makes sense
<salgado> but even if you're a deactivated member you still have rights over your team (after all, it's yours)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2094 (patch-8: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<daf> hmm :)
<salgado> I have to agree with you that the UI is confusing
<daf> I get a "Leave..." link even when I've left :)
<salgado> really?
<daf> yes
<daf> I am deactivated
<daf> maybe under "Your involvement", it should explicitly say "You are (not) a member of this team"
<kolcvk> daf what you wanted ?
<daf> kolcvk: I need to know your login information to create the Latvian team
<kolcvk> login : kolcvk
<kolcvk> oops
<kolcvk> login : admin_@off.lv
<kolcvk> :))
<salgado> daf, that's a bug. I just found what's wrong and will fix it. it's trivial
<daf> cool
<daf> can I search for people by email address?
<salgado> daf, not yet. I started working on this two days ago
<daf> ok
<salgado> but I don't think it'll get merged soon. :-(
<daf> no worries
<jamesh> carlos: I'm going through your rosetta-karma branch
<carlos> jamesh, BjornT told me that I have some problems there
<jamesh> carlos: did you test the code?  Don't you need 3 args to SQLObjectModifiedEvent?
<jamesh> yeah
<carlos> jamesh, I have problems with tests in my computer so I missed that from the other errors that are not real
<jamesh> I was more wondering if you just tried to run those code paths locally
<jamesh> not necessarily the whole test suite
<carlos> jamesh, I did some testing yes, and the ones I ran worked
<carlos> at least I saw my karma action list grow
<carlos> to be sure that it worked
<jamesh> that's weird then.
<jamesh> because the constructor for SQLObjectModifiedEvent definitely takes only 3 or 4 arguments
<jamesh> not one argument.
<carlos> jamesh, I copied that code from Malone
<carlos> well, I think it was not directly malone but the edit/add forms
<carlos> let me look
<carlos> right
<carlos> jamesh, BjornT: lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/addview.py
<jamesh> carlos: the editview/addview use ObjectModifiedEvent
<carlos> line 64
<jamesh> carlos: that's SQLObjectCreatedEvent
<jamesh> which doesn't keep track of a previous state, because there isn't one
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, then I see the problem, I think the actions I tried implied Create more than Add
<kolcvk> gstreamer will be fully translated in 4h
<kolcvk> :)
<carlos> kolcvk, ;-)
<kolcvk> thanks for membership
<kolcvk> :)
* kolcvk need 2 buy some Fries ...
<kolcvk> :)))
<jamesh> carlos: well, your karma event listeners are making use of the SQLObjectModifedEvent attributes
<kolcvk> i will be soon
<carlos> jamesh, I use both
<carlos> it depends on the action
<jamesh> yes
<carlos> I hope tonight I will have a computer with hoary ready to use for launchpad so my test problem will disappear
<carlos> Kinnison, could you confirm me that gina was executed on production?
<carlos> staging server has SourcePackagePublishing table empty
<Kinnison> carlos: stub said he was going to do that once he got to brazil
<Kinnison> carlos: so I assumed it would happen this week
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that means no language packs....
<carlos> I thought my code was broken as I got 0 pofiles exported...
<bradb> salgado: Might you have a chance to look at my one-bugmail-per-recipient branch today?
<stub> The gina updates branch is just getting its review finished. We can run her on production after that.
<Kinnison> stub: cool, thanks
<carlos> stub, cool, thanks
* Kinnison steals his braincell back from carlos 
<carlos> Kinnison, ;-)
<Kinnison> carlos: dogfood has a whole bunch of data if you're testing scripts
<Kinnison> carlos: You could write something to xfer rosetta data from staging to dogfood if you wanted :-)
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<carlos> Kinnison, I can wait until tomorrow, I think it will be faster. but thanks for the suggestion
<salgado> bradb, yes, I'll have to find some time to look at it today
<SteveA> hello brad
<SteveA> i'm about to go get lunch
<bradb> SteveA: quick q
<Kinnison> carlos: it'd be good to have a bunch of rosetta content in dogfood (I don't know how much is there already)
<bradb> SteveA: in a "smarter traverser" for /distros/ubuntu/+bugs, what is the object this smart traverser is supposed to return?
<daf> Kinnison: dogfood was used for testing importing everything in Hoary
<bradb> SteveA: I'm trying to figure out how that can be something other than a BugTaskSubset, or the results of a BugSet.search
<carlos> Kinnison, what daf said
<bradb> salgado-lunch: Cool, that'd be great if you can.
<carlos> Kinnison, why don't get a production mirror there from time to time?
<bradb> SteveA: (I meant to say BugTaskSet.search, not BugSet.search, btw.)
<bradb> I guess the lunchbell ringeth
<Kinnison> carlos: I guess we could do that at some point soon
<Kinnison> carlos: once I finally get the breezy tracker going though, I'll need to maintain data integrity
<carlos> Kinnison, I thought you are using it only for testing 
<Kinnison> naah, once I start tracking, I'll need the data until breezy releases
<lifeless> bradb-lunch: indeed, food is here
<daf> salgado-lunch: is there a way to delete a team?
<carlos> Kinnison, oh, ok
<salgado-lunch> daf, no
<SteveA> bradb-lunch: i'm in a meeting now.  i'll be able to talk with you about this a bit later.
<kiko> jamesh, why do your review mails appear misindented to me?
<kiko> I realized that I complained incorrectly
<jamesh> misindented?
<kiko> I'll show you after the mgmt meeting
<jamesh> kiko: I have no idea what thunderbird did to the indentation there
<kiko> I use mutt, so I guess you're saying you use tb?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I can see it in the copy of the message I got back on the list
<sabdfl> carlos: what's up with the breezy import?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stub]  make sure simple_sendmail encodes the To and From headers properly if the names contain non-ascii characters. (patch-2131: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<carlos> sabdfl, pending of a production update to get a patch merged, I'm trying to solve conflicts with the production branch so stub can cherrypick it
<Nafallo> yay!
<Nafallo> thanx BjornT :-)
<mpt> lifeless: /home/pqm/arch/queue/patch.1121874519
<lifeless> failed cscvs  - resubmit
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub, ok, so I solved the conflicts without merging any other patch
<carlos> stub, I did a baz replay of my patch
<carlos> stub, is that enough?
<carlos> I'm ready to commit it
<stub> carlos: That is fine if you have resolved the conflicts.
<stub> Commit and give me the branch
<bradb> SteveA: Sure, whenever you're ready
<carlos> ok
* carlos does some tests to be sure he didn't break anythin
<carlos> g
<stub> carlos: The test suite will be run when I ask for the merge.
<carlos> ok
<bradb> stub: My cherry-picked patch hasn't actually been rolled out yet, right?
<carlos> bradb, blame my patch
<carlos> bradb, stub got conflicts
<bradb> That's what I thought :P
<bradb> That's ok, I just wanted to confirm that the fact that the bug was still showing in prod was because the patch hadn't been rolled out yet.
<carlos> I hope it will be ready to merge in less than 5 minutes
<carlos> stub, carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--production--1.25
<carlos> stub, but it's mirroring now and the cacherev will take a while....
<stub> carlos: Ta
<SteveA> Kinnison: ping
<dilys> New Malone bug 1530 filed on Malone by Brad Bollenbach: DistroRelease tasks are misleadingly presented in Malone
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1530
<Kinnison> SteveA: Yo, I'm just doing a dogfood update then I'll be wandering off. What can I do for you in the meantime?
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> so, you are doing a dogfood update
<SteveA> when will it be complete?
<Kinnison> I'd guess in the next 5 mins
<jblack> stevea: I pulled in your suggestions for smli. I'm having a bit of a problem with it though. 
<SteveA> jblack: okay.  we can talk about it after this meeting i'm in
<jblack> ok
<bradb> mpt: Have you had a chance yet to do some prototyping of the Google-style bug listing format?
<Kinnison> SteveA: it should be back now
<kiko> bradb, we have some montreal mockups on that
<Kinnison> SteveA: was there anything else?
<SteveA> Kinnison: that's it.  thanks!
<bradb> kiko: yep, i already implemented them too
<kiko> cool
<bradb> kiko: i'm more specifically looking for the Plone-style HTML/CSS magic
<bradb> kiko: you remember? that's what i got yelled at for in Cape Town. ;)
<kiko> the search results pages?
<bradb> yeah. at that time i was provided with a bugzilla style html snippet. this time i'm looking for a Plone-style html/css snippet.
<carlos> stub, pqm has now in its queue the change I just did to reduce the memory usage with the migration data script
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: cleanup and portlet love [r=stevea]  (patch-2132: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* bradb preempts menu work until having a chance to discuss IBugTaskSub removal with SteveA. meanwhile, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1334 seems to have become a fairly important usability problem.
<bradb> s/Sub/Subset/
<jamesh> kiko: w.r.t. indentation, the indentation looks fine here: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-reviews/2005-July/001347.html
<kiko> go figure
<jamesh> kiko: the main difference I can see between what thunderbird does and other mailers is that it uses ">" to indent rather than "> "
* Kinnison heads off then, ciao dudes
<sabdfl> cheers Kinnison, looking fwd to having you here next week
<mpt> bradb: not yet
<mpt> jamesh: Only at levels >1, I think (which is a requirement of the format=flowed RFC)
<bradb> mpt: ok
<mpt> (though I'm not defending Thunderbird's implementation of format=flowed, it's hideously broken)
<bradb> mpt: Do you have any ideas off the topic of your head for a UI for making it quick to take a bug?
<bradb> top, even
<bradb> (likewise for making it quick to Cc yourself on a bug)
<mpt> bradb: For the former, have an "Accept" button
<mpt> instead of having the "Accept" option in the status menu
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm looking forward to being back in SC
<kiko> mpt, seconded
<mpt> bradb: That would have the additional benefit that you couldn't pretend that someone else was accepting the bug when really they hadn't
* Kinnison really does head off now
<Kinnison> ciao
<bradb> mpt: will the user understand that "Accept" means "Assign this bug to me"?
<mpt> bradb: Ok, call it "Assign to Me" :-)
<bradb> where does the button belong?
<bradb> i wanna nail a couple of these too-many-click-things today, if I can, while waiting for the menu dust to settle
<mpt> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1346
* bradb jumps to the bottom of the page to catch up on the discussion
<mpt> haha
<bradb> :) :/ :(
<bradb> i like that idea, but hm, patented one-click technology is shiny too
<jamesh> mpt: it looks like you're right.  So thunderbird is not generating format=flowed text right :(
<bradb> mpt: would a button be better than a radio button, for that one-click goodness?
<bradb> saying either "Assign to Me" or "Reassign to me"
<bradb> s/Me/me/
<bradb> or s/me/Me/, depending
<mpt> Me
<mpt> because it's not a preposition
<mpt> or an article
<bradb> right, so button or radio button?
<mpt> radio button, on the grounds that you should be able to do other stuff at the same time :-)
<bradb> fair enough
<bradb> mpt: same principle for the Cc stuff?
<bradb> er, a button could be useful in that case, perhaps
<mpt> A "Subscribe me" checkbox at the bottom of the list of the subscribers
<mpt> At least, that would work if we didn't have such a thing as watch subscriptions
<bradb> if i deleted watch, noone would notice :)
<mpt> If you think you can, that'd be great
<bradb> except for the people who accidentally used it
<bradb> I thought it would specifically say "Cc me on this bug", or something
<mpt> otherwise it would have to be a "My subscription:" option menu
<mpt> None / Watch / E-mail
<mpt> (again, at the bottom of the subscription portlet)
<bradb> right...E-mail, interesting...
<bradb> stub: I wanted to allow BugTask.priority to be null in the db. Is this something I should branch/write one line of SQL/submit for review/etc. or can you be bribed into doing this?
<bradb> mpt: If it's a checkbox, I'm picturing myself pulling my hair out trying to find the button to click to actuate.
<bradb> mpt: What happens?
<mpt> bradb: Welcome to Malone
<mpt> bradb: A "Save Changes" button at the bottom of the page
<bradb> mpt: Will a user know that there's a "Save Changes" button awaiting them all the way down near the beginning of the bug discussion?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Remove some evil code that was depending on SelectResults.__contains__() working for set operations. (patch-2133: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<stub> bradb: I can do it, but it sounds like a change that needs to run past the sab
<mpt> bradb: No, but I'm not going to say there should be buttons all over the page
<mpt> because that just takes us further and further away from "let me do more than one thing at once"
<bradb> mpt: What if, for now, the add subscriber page defaulted to Cc and your email address, if you weren't already subscribed to the bug?
<bradb> (otherwise Cc and empty email address field)
<mpt> bradb: Sure, that'd be an improvement on what we have currently, though still annoying compared with subscribing on the bug page itself
<bradb> right, I can see the value in subtly moving towards not having to use 8 different pages to edit a bug
<bradb> does this mean moving the comment box to the bottom of the page too? and ordering the comments first -> most recent?
<mpt> It doesn't "mean" that, but a Save Changes button at the bottom of the page would make a lot more sense if that was the case, yes
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> stub: True, I'll ping you again on that once confirmed. kiko, do you know if sabdfl confirmed that it's ok for BugTask.priority to be null?
<kiko> I can ask him
<bradb> cool
<bradb> mpt: right, so thanks for the ideas. I'm putting them in motion right now, starting with the assignee bit.
<mpt> thanks
<carlos> stub, the mirror finished
* bradb wonders what the *hell* the LP front page is all about. "Old-Style Apps"?
* mpt should get mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--front-page--0 finished soonish
<bradb> heh
<mpt> but remember that the front page you see is not the same as the front page production sees
<bradb> right
<SteveA> stub: your head is leaking
<stub> :-P
<bradb> SteveA: should the meeting time be in the topic, btw?
<bradb> Launchpad Developers Meeting: $time, etc.
* mpt gives bradb the job of doing that
* bradb wondered if the habit was kicked intentionally
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Register for your account on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login || Launchpad meeting Thursday 21st, 1200 UTC / 0900 Sao Carlos
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Launchpad meeting Thursday 21st, 1200 UTC / 0900 So Carlos
<mgalvin> cprov, that worked (just copy&pasting to a file), it seems wierd that the raw email from gmail doesn't work, anyway sorry for the noise, thanks for the help
<cprov> mgalvin: no worries, email is encoded as quote printable, you can use the raw content directly in most of case, except plain ascii
<cprov> mgalvin: s\can\can't
<mgalvin> ok, really the wierdness i speak of is that elmo sent me my svn commit access email yesterday and that one worked with the raw email
<mgalvin> oh well, at least it works ;)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<kiko> bradb, mark's okay with making priority nullable.
<stub> bradb: do you have code changes to make use of the NULLable priority?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2125 (patch-9: carlos.perello@canonical.com, andrew.bennetts@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<bradb> kiko: cool
<bradb> stub: yes
<cprov> bradb: am I wrong or we don't have links in the row into malone/assigned, it's on_click js ? It means i can't open as new window or tab in firefox 
<cprov> bradb: wouldn't be nice to have at least the "bug # xx" as a link ?  
<bradb> cprov: right, it should probably be changed to be consistent with the distro/distrorelease/upstream bug listings
<bradb> I'll file a bug report for that, if there isn't one already open. Thanks.
* cprov checks upstream page
<cprov> bradb: great ! thank you 
<bradb> no prob
<dilys> New Malone bug 1532 filed on Malone by Brad Bollenbach: /malone/assigned should use underlined, non-row-highlighting, non-js links
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1532
<kiko> bradb, that page should just use the search widget you're going to provide us
<bradb> stub: Should I just make funny noises when I'm ready for you to make that change in the DB, so that we can co-ordinate it to actually land without all the tests failing, or is there an even quicker way the db change can be made to happen at the same time that I merge to rf?
<bradb> kiko: Agreed.
<SteveA> bradb: i have a space to talk subsets
<bradb> SteveA: ok, so, here's my question:
<bradb> take the URL path /distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<bradb> AIUI, +bugs is what actuates the smart traverser bit
<bradb> the "smart traverser" is this black box that will consume the rest of the URL, and return the right thing, which will then be rendered in the browser, right?
<SteveA> well
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Reduced the amount of memory needed to run the script (patch-2134: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> it will consume the very next path step
<SteveA> if there are further path steps
<SteveA> then those will be traversed in the normal manner
<SteveA> we're "consuming" an extra path step
<SteveA> so, the traverser will consume two path steps rather then the usual one
<bradb> right, and the traverser returns an object which the publisher publishes, right?
<bradb> (higher-level question leading up to What I Really Want to Know)
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> the traverser returns the next object
<SteveA> if there are path steps left to traverse
<SteveA> then we'll need to do whatever is necessary to traverse those too
<bradb> right, makes sense
<SteveA> the last object traversed to gets published
<bradb> so, in the URL path example above, what kind of object will the final traverser return?
<SteveA> the example /distros/ubuntu/+bugs 
<SteveA> ?
<bradb> yes
<SteveA> what do you want to show the user if they put distros/ubuntu/+bugs in the browser?
<mpt> Bugs that have Ubuntu tasks
<SteveA> so, a page template
<SteveA> it can be a view on the Ubuntu distro
<SteveA> so, you get the view (using the code i pasted to you yesterday)
<SteveA> and return it
<SteveA> when there is no further path step after +bugs
<bradb> SteveA: i.e. I don't register a +bugs view on IDistribution in ZCML, right?
<SteveA> right now, you should register a '+bugs-only' page on IDistribution
<SteveA> when my nav stuff lands, i'll change it to a simple +bugs view
<SteveA> in your traversal function, you look up the '+bugs-only' view when you have just '+bugs'
<SteveA> this is a bit of a hack, but will be easy to refactor to use navigation stuff.
<stub> bradb: Make your change as patch-25-05-0.sql - I'll pre-approve it.
<SteveA> bradb: does this make sense?
<bradb> so, your nav start will be smart enough so that, if a +foo view is registered in IBar then /bars/fnorb/+foo will render that ZCML-registered view, but /bars/fnorb/+foo/something could have in a different way?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> exactly
<bradb> SteveA: with your nav stuff, what do i have to do to script the behaviour of the "something" traversal in /bars/fnorb/+foo/something, in this configuration?
<SteveA> i don't want to discuss that right now.  i want to discuss how to get you doing this now, before the nav stuff lands.
<bradb> SteveA: ok. i take it this is a more important priority than UI usability improvements?
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> 1. this will be a quick refactor
<SteveA> 2. if you do it now, then the sab won't get annoyed by it, and start to do it himself
<SteveA> 3. the simplified code left behind will leave you more time for UI improvements in the future
<SteveA> bradb: okay?
<bradb> sure
<SteveA> okay.  cool.
<SteveA> so, you ought to be able to remove BugTaskSubset
<SteveA> there is a remaining question
<SteveA> should +bugs appear in the breadcrumbs?
<SteveA> mpt: ?
<mpt> No, because it's a facet
<SteveA> okay
<mpt> The hierarchy shows things up to the facets
<kiko> correct.
<SteveA> so, when i'm on a distro page
<SteveA> i get the "Bugs" facet
<kiko> I've got a bof on that on BrazilTopics
<SteveA> which takes me to that page
<mpt> yup
<SteveA> that's fine then
<mpt> kiko: Why? Does the spec need more examples?
<mpt> It must be close to being the most example-laden spec in LP history
<SteveA> sab's going to land a hack that gets rid of certain particular "facet" things from breadcrumbs
<SteveA> and then my nav stuff will improve on the hack, and vastly improve traversal and breadcrumbs
<bradb> SteveA: By the way, any news on page titles love? Is this something that's going to take to long to fix while you're in .br?
<SteveA> i'll try to get to it in some slack time
<bradb> If it's a cheap fix, it'd be a wonderful ROI to whip through and be able to fix a bunch of Malone page titles
<bradb> SteveA: ok, thanks
<kiko> stub, could we not reuse the web cookie mechanism for baz-server/trebuchet?
<SteveA> web cookie
<SteveA> in xmlrpc
<SteveA> how about not
<kiko> just the underlying mechanism.
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> what problem are you trying to solve?
* mpt wonders how to stop kiko showing up as "Christian Reis" all the time
<kiko> persisting authentication state when accessing an xmlrpc server.
<SteveA> showing up?
<mpt> in Gaim
<SteveA> kiko: why do you want to do that?
<SteveA> kiko: we have a choice of how to do this, but we will want to use a different mechanism to the web logins
<kiko> SteveA, BazLaunchpadClient.
<kiko> two codepaths?
<SteveA> kiko: two different situations
<SteveA> talk to me in person
<SteveA> after the break
<salgado> SteveA, what's a good time for us to work on getting rid of the *Subsets I have in basicvoting?
<SteveA> next session, probably
<salgado> great
<SteveA> also, i think mark merged the first part of basic voting
<SteveA> he and i talked about it, just wanted to get his branch actually merged so he can get on with the specs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make task edit pages usable in KHTML/WebCore (bug 987) (patch-2135: mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> seeing as you'll be merging this afternoon, i said "okay"
<stub> carlos, bradb: Production has been updated
<bradb> stub: Looks good, thanks.
<bradb> kiko: ^^ canonical URL patch cherrypicked
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix distro-actions portlet diff3 marker (patch-2136: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-07-26
<kiko> thanks bradb 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh,stub]   distroarchrelease added to PublishedPackage class. (patch-2137: daniel.debonzi@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  More gina improvements. (patch-2138: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, daniel.debonzi@canonical.com)
* terrex nanit // good nigth
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Convert the +addseries page to be a autogenerated form, cleaning up warnings and XXXs in my wake. Grudged an r=salgado just in time for it. (patch-2139: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<eyequeue> how do i comply with this?:  str: Failed to verify the signature, check if the GPG key you used to sign is correctly published in the global key ring.
<eyequeue> (trying to sign the CoC, after verifying my gpg sig with launchpad profile)
<eyequeue> where do i find this "global key ring"?
<eyequeue> /msg MemoServ send eyequeue $(suggestions), if someone becomes un-idle here and has any ideas.  thanks
<eyequeue> btw, if it matters, i first tried with firefox, then fearing the wordwrap in the textbox may have been the culprit, and not being able to get around that, i tried using lynx ... same error
<dilys> New Malone bug 1537 filed on The Launchpad by Carlos Perello Marin: Email notification testing does not work with LaunchpadZopelessTestSetup
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1537
<BjornT> pqm is hung again. anyone around that can fix it?
* Kinnison intends to update dogfood, anyone actively using it right now?
* Kinnison takes that as "no" and goes ahead
<Kinnison> Goodness me, but baz is being slow today
<daf> BjornT: have we got any attachments in the sample data?
<BjornT> daf: no
<daf> how do I add one?
<daf> temporarily, I mean, not to the sample data
<BjornT> why do you need one? you can't create attachments atm, i haven't merged my branch yet
<daf> ah, right
<daf> I wanted to test a change to the traversal code
<Kinnison> dogfood is back, sorry for the delay
<carlos> BjornT, bradb-afk, if I close a bug that have other bugs marked as duplicated, shouldn't the duplicate be closed automatically?
<BjornT> carlos: maybe, i'm not sure. better to let brad answer that, he did the dup implementation.
<carlos> BjornT, I'm asking because it does not work that way
<carlos> or at least I found a duplicated that is not closed
<daf> it didn't work that way for me, either
<BjornT> yeah, the dup handling is really basic at the moment. we'll need to spec it out and improve it sometime
<Kinnison> daf: I'm not going to make it to the kingston :-(
<Kinnison> daf: I'll see you tonight though, if that's okay
<daf> ok
<daf> hmm, I wonder if anybody else is still going
* Kinnison thinks it was going to be you and me
<daf> nattie was threatening to come
* Kinnison simply has too much context on his desktop to switch to the laptop today
<Kinnison> and it's a bit late now, I'd not make it there before the meeting was due
<daf> aye
<Kinnison> sorry
<daf> pubbage once a day is enough for me :)
* Kinnison nods
<carlos> daf, shouldn't the po export page use the same UI that we have now with the preferences page?
<daf> it doesn't?
<daf> you're talking about the language selector?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> no it does not look the same
<carlos> seems like the po export page is missing the css magic
<daf> hmm, I guess RosettaApplication should be moved to lib/canonical/launchpad/systemhomes.py
<daf> you mean the bit to limit the size?
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-2.0/+export
<carlos> vs. https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/prefs/
<daf> oh
<daf> interesting
<daf> ask mpt
<carlos> mpt, ?
<mdke> spiv, around by any chance?
<spiv> mdke: Yeah.
<mdke> spiv, awesome. i don't know if henrik has spoken to you about this: we have a "bug" in user.py on the wiki
<spiv> No, I don't think so.
<mdke> spiv, what happens is that users are redirected to the last page visited (last_page_visited is the string apparently), whereas this should be turned off (which is the default)
<spiv> Hmm, I wouldn't have expected my changes to affect that... are you sure that the wiki config has that turned off?
* spiv looks at the code
<mdke> spiv, apparently that is configured in user.py, I don't know whether it has accidentally been overridden elsewhere
<mdke> grep for last_page_visited
<spiv> That string doesn't occur in my user.py
<mdke> gah
<mdke> sorry
<spiv> Do you mean "remember_last_visit"?
<mdke> spiv, "remember_last_visit"
<mdke> i suck
* mdke wanders off in search of lunch
<spiv> mdke: Hmm, I don't see anything in my changes to affect that at all.
<SteveA> hello spiv 
<spiv> Hi Steve.
<spiv> How's Brazil?
<SteveA> good
<jordi> lucky.
<bradb> carlos: To answer your dup question: maybe. I think the plan is to do more thinking about what to do about the tasks on dup bugs post 1.0.
<carlos> bradb, ok
<carlos> so
<carlos> do we have a meeting?
<Kinnison> hmm time for meeting
<SteveA> Yeah, let's start the meeting
<SteveA> MEETING STARTS!
<SteveA> who is present?
<mpt> me
<bradb> me
<spiv> me
<kiko> NOT ME
<BjornT> me
<salgado> me
* carlos is here
<jblack> me
<SteveA> lifeless is here
<daf> me
<jamesh> me
* debonzi here
<SteveA>  /msg me special items
* cprov here
* Kinnison is here
<SteveA> kiko: what do you mean "NOT ME" ?
<kiko> i'm cute
* stub is me
<SteveA> that means you can roomie with keybuk
<SteveA> he specified "cute"
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<kiko> which arrives at 10am, ftr
<kiko> s/which/who
<SteveA> activity reports: who's the dude and who's the suck, and who's excused because they're in brazil ?
<daf> dude
* SteveA is excused
* Kinnison is the suck
<Kinnison> :-(
* bradb is studly
<kiko> I'm no good
* jblack is playing with the monkeys
<SteveA> kiko: you're in brazil ;-)
* debonzi is in Brazil :)
* BjornT is the dude
* cprov is bad, bunch of days behind
<jamesh> have a few I missed b efore going to brazil (need to catch up)
* SteveA should have said "sprintathoning in brazil"
<mpt> I'm in Brazil but still the suck
<kiko> SteveA, I'm usually in brazil
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> move on
<mpt> Ah, so that's why kiko hardly ever sends activity reports
* salgado is one day (tuesday) behind. I forgot to send my that day
<salgado> s/my/mine
<SteveA> ddaa is rebooting
<SteveA> okay, any pressing items before we do the three sentences?
<stub> I'm up to date and excused
<spiv> I'm behind on activity  reports.
* SteveA does the countdown to three sentences
<SteveA> 6
* carlos is the dude
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> okay, three sentences please
<kiko> DONE: sprint prep, sprint, hack some malone code
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: more sprint
<daf> DONE: Debconf, bug #5, language views
<daf> TODO: language views, BrazilTopics
<daf> BLOCKED: nowt
<lifeless> DONE: fly here, sprinting, some baz code
<jblack> DONE: sprint, travel
<carlos> DONE: LaunchpadPoImport cleanups, datamigration script for bug 1036, bug 1444, karma integration into Rosetta, Language packs
<carlos> TODO: more language packs, fix karma after review, GNOME imports, reduce open bugs
<carlos> BLOCKED: Nothing
<jblack> DO: sprint, travel
<debonzi> DONE: Gina reviews, review applied approved; Some more work on PublishedPackaged.
<debonzi> TODO: Apply review; Brazil sprint
<debonzi> BLOCKED: None
<lifeless> TODO: baz-lp 1.0 specs
<lifeless> BLOCKED: nothinh
<SteveA> DONE: specs
<SteveA> TODO: specs
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> BLOCKED: In the colon, but medicine can fix that.
<Kinnison> DONE: Dogfood setup, publishing work on dogfood, buildd prep
<Kinnison> TODO: Dogfood builders running, gina in production
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Sysadmin time (still waiting for elmo to respond to an email)
<mpt> DONE: bugfixes, Bazaar-related specs
<mpt> TODO: specs, specs, bugfixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: Haven't investigated wi-fi at the hotel yet
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm going to phone elmo again today
<salgado> DONE: code review, some fixes in sqlobject/launchpad, fixed person vocabs to allow search for email addresses too
<BjornT> DONE: email interface fixes. some bug fixes. reviews. some more BBA implementation. notifications threading.
* kiko looks at BjornT 
<BjornT> TODO: nag kiko to finally review BBA. land BBA. notifications threading. go to brazil.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: the usual, spec review from kiko
<SteveA> Kinnison: please make it clear the urgency of your stuff on the LaunchpadSysadminRequests page
<stub> DONE: Black beans & Pork on Rice
<stub> TODO: Various salgados
<stub> BLOCKED: Very regular, thankyou
<Kinnison> SteveA: Will do
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, SQLObject/distinct issues, diagnosed why carlos can't use zopeless in poimport.txt yet.
<spiv> TODO: Sprint next week!
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, some calendar work, sprintathon
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, sprintathon
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> SteveA: that's on the internal wiki now, isn't it?
<SteveA> yes
<bradb> DONE: Landed some usability low hanging fruit fixes. Implemented one-bugmail-per-recipient. Stumbled through implementing menus. Removed IBugTaskSubset.
<bradb> TODO: (Try to) finish menus (might involve other app-level changes first.) Respond to salgado's reviews on o-b-p-r and sort out a login issue that came up removing IBugTaskSubset.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<kiko> daf, congratulations on the menus landing, it looks spectacular
<SteveA> bradb: you actually removed IBugTaskSubset?
<salgado> TODO: start the second round of BasicVoting, finish my changes in the person vocabs, code review. or maybe nothing of those because I'll have the sprint next week
* morgs is here now, sorry I'm late!
* morgs is up to date
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: LinkChecker 3.0 fixes
<stub> TODO: Rollout monitoring
<stub> BLOCKED: Elmo
<bradb> SteveA: yes, one failing test left though, related to login
<cprov> DONE: bug fixing GPG/COC and buildd DF setup
<cprov> TODO: buildd DF setup
<cprov> BLOCKED: elmo on DC issues
<SteveA> bradb: you're kinda blocked on me doing page titles stuff ;-)
<SteveA> bradb: awesome
<SteveA> bradb: i'd like to review the traversal part
<morgs> DONE: Registry bugfixing esp RDF problems Edd Dumbill highlighted
<morgs> TODO: DoapSchemaNG
<morgs> BLOCKED: None
<ddaa> DONE: pybazarchivelocation
<ddaa> TODO: specs?
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<daf> kiko: thanks!
<SteveA> stub: make sure the elmo stuff you need urgently is clearly marked on that wiki page
<SteveA> jblack: that goes for you too
<daf> DONE: (land menus)
<jblack> Yeah. 
<bradb> SteveA: In doing it I noticed that the example from which I stole is almost surely broken, but we can discuss that at some point after the meeting.
<jblack> Which wiki? canonical? 
<SteveA> bradb: if you can send me an email pointing to branches, etc. then i can fit it in between spec sessions
<SteveA> jblack: canonical
<daf> stub: hmm, is staging down?
<SteveA> daf: cool
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> i'll note that i also have about 4 menus bugs to address
<SteveA> Okay, anyone else blocked that we haven't dealt with yet?
<stub> Staging shouldn't be down, but is. I'll look into it.
<kiko> me for BjornT, but I'm not making any promises
<SteveA> ddaa: your three sentences?
<kiko> SteveA, he sent them. 
<jblack> The elmo queue page doesn't seem to be on the top wiki page. Anyone know the wikiname offhand? 
<ddaa> SteveA: i've sent them
<SteveA> kiko: okay, cool
<SteveA> kiko: where's my meeting bot?
<stub> LaunchpadSysadminRequests
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<kiko> asking me?!
<mpt> jblack: https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadSysadminRequests
<jblack> Thanks much
<SteveA> kiko: yeah, you're everyone's bitch ;-)
<kiko> yeah, I've had people ask me for diet coke at 9am :-P
<jblack> You've got some? 
<lifeless> essential life support
<SteveA> WHERE IS MY GUARANA!
<lifeless> in the fridge
<SteveA> kiko always gets some
<stub> kiko: White with two sugars
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> k
<SteveA> thanks folks
<kiko> thx
<SteveA> same time next week
<kiko> bye!
<spiv> Short and sweet :)
<Kinnison> SteveA: cool
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Launchpad meeting Thursday 28th, 1200 UTC / 0900 So Carlos
<carlos> this one was fast ;-)
<Kinnison> kiko: Plenty of coffee ready for me next week?
<Kinnison> kiko: Oh and I started to like guarana too
<bradb> #launchpad: ping
<SteveA> Kinnison: not tea!
<SteveA> (that was supposed to be an interrobang)
<Kinnison> SteveA: Petrol coffee :-)
<bradb> oops, /me got lost in his scroll buffer
<Kinnison> bradb: /ctcp #launchpad ping
<bradb> Kinnison: no, i meant #launchpad, i thought it went dead, but i was lost in my scroll buffer
<Kinnison> heh
<SteveA> Kinnison: is your stuff on the sysadmin requests page?
<Kinnison> The stuff I wanted to talk to elmo about is now up, yes
<SteveA> okay, i'm going to do the call now
<daf> stub: is staging down?
<jordi> hey
<jordi> DONE: little
<jordi> TODO: JOIN!
<jordi> :P
<daf> BLOCKED: the trunk
<daf> ?
<jordi> the trunk is not blocked *AT ALL*
<jordi> kiko: dude, POP THE TRUNK
<ddaa> DONE: breakfast TODO: wake up BLOCKED: nose
<jordi> ddaa: lol
<kiko> hoho
<ddaa> emergency: sabdf is asking me a question!!!
* carlos -> lunch
<BjornT> lifeless: pqm is stuck
<carlos> stub, could you enable poimport script on production?
<carlos> stub, now that you merged the fixes, it should be safe to be executed.
<carlos> stub, pretty please.... :-P
<BjornT> cprov: while reviewing your branch i came to think about some issues. i've replied to your mail about pyme and unicode
<cprov> BjornT: ok, reading 
<bradb> SteveA: Just emailed you with a description of the problem: "Login Issue with Twiddling the Traversal Stack"
<bradb> And on that note, I must finish waking up.
* bradb & # *yawn*
<SteveA> bradb: cool
<SteveA> ta
<cprov> BjornT: most of you said is right, but you forget to say LP is sending emails with unicode content. this is the first issue I've tryied to solve
<cprov> BjornT: and you 're right about my patch in verifySignature(), it's wrong ... I can't be sure about the encode of incomming messages. 
<cprov> BjornT: so, can we think together in a solution ?
<daf> SteveA: RosettaApplication has a __parent__ = rootObject, but none of the other *Application classes do
<daf> SteveA: is it necessary?
<SteveA> daf: in a meeting.  sorry.
<SteveA> daf: almost certainly not, though.
<daf> ok
<daf> I'll leave it out if the tests pass without it
<BjornT> cprov: yes for encrypt it might make sense to allow unicode (if we're sure that our outgoing emails always will be utf-8), but i didn't suggest that since i thought it would make more sense to have all methods accept the same input types
<cprov> BjornT: I see you point ...
<BjornT> cprov: personally i'd say only allow strings, raise error if you get a unicode string. that way we're sure that the caller is aware of the issue. but maybe there's a better solution
<cprov> BjornT: in this way, the first effect i can see is losing some displaynames as reported in #1496, how we can handle it, people do have unicode displaynames
<cprov> BjornT: also if we have translated email-templates it would be an issue.
<cprov> BjornT: resuming "content.encode('ascii', 'replace)" is the most safe action we can take, but it's ugly and will have bad reflects soon 
<BjornT> cprov: no, we wouldn't loose anything. the difference would be that instead of encrypt(unicode_content), you would have to do encrypt(unicode_content.encode(charset_email_will_use))
<SteveA> daf: mark is talking about the "contributors" portlet on a translation page
<SteveA> daf: he says, it should grow up to 10 contributiors.  when you get 11 or more, it should have a link that says "see all 512 contributors", going to a page showing them all.
<BjornT> cprov: my point is that the caller should be aware of encoding problems, otherwise we'll might run into subtle issues later
* cprov is thinking 
<daf> SteveA: perhaps we should put this in a bug, or a spec
<SteveA> daf: please file a bug on it
<cprov> BjornT: you're probably right, but how to guess the content encoding when it comes back, today we have this issue at least for tests purposes (not really because "Sample Person" is not encoded, but let's suppose we have "Bjrn" instead)  
<BjornT> cprov: the charset should be specified somewhere. i'm not quite sure yet, i'll try to find some more information about it...
<cprov> BjornT: I'll do the same. maybe having a attribute charset='utf-8' in methods that we use this way and still passing unicode content... I'm not sure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make the nohup output precious (patch-2140: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1539 filed on Rosetta by Dafydd Harries: translation contributors portlet should be limited to 10 items
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1539
<daf> SteveA: ^^^
<BjornT> cprov: yes, that's one option. the problem is that we might run into subtle problems later since the caller wasn't aware of the problem. but it depends on our use cases. what do we use encrypt/decrypt for today?
* BjornT -> lunch
<daf> bradb: any objections to me splitting up BugExtRefSet to BugExtRef{Set,Subset}?
<SteveA> daf: the Subset should go away altogether
<lifeless> stub - the integral trees
<SteveA> Kinnison: my call with elmo is delayed
<SteveA> Kinnison: why don't you try calling him now?
<SteveA> Kinnison: and let me know when you've finished so i can call
<Kinnison> Okay, remind me of his number?
<SteveA> Offices page
<SteveA> on canonical wiki
<daf> SteveA: hmm -- I'll give that a try
<SteveA> daf: so, you know about the fancy url traversal stuff to get rid of subsets?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've spoken to James now, he'll be about 10-15 mins sorting the stuff out for me
<Kinnison> SteveA: I guess you can either ring him now, or wait and ring him after
<daf> SteveA: there are some examples in traversers.py already, yes?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'll call him in 20 mins or so
<elmo> Kinnison: done
<Kinnison> elmo: thanks dude, I'll check it and confirm
<Kinnison> elmo: looks fine, thanks
<stub> staging is back up btw - config file changes that landed yesterday caused it to not restart.
* cprov away, call me on mobile if you need
* bradb returns
<bradb> SteveA: BTW, the sooner the IBugTaskSubset login problem gets review, the sooner menus will land too, because with IBTS gone so too are some of the issues that it created with the menu system
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  No ubuntu mirrors on staging yet (patch-2141: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<daf> SteveA: hmm, this is interesting
<daf> SteveA: my new traversal stuff seems to work if you're already logged in, but it breaks if you have to go via +login
<SteveA> daf: that is interesting
<daf> ok
<daf> so I'm looking at http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/1
<daf> I have a relative link to watches/2/+edit
<daf> but I get redirected to watches/+edit/+login
<daf> when I submit the login form, I turn up at watches/+edit
<daf> which correctly returns a NotFound
<bradb> daf: I emailed the list about that problem earlier.
<daf> (although the error message is a bit confusing, because it implies that it's the 'watches' part that's not found, and not that '+edit' is an invalid watch id)
<daf> bradb: aha, I missed that
<bradb> It's almost surely to do with the .setTraversalStack bit
<daf> that's what I thought
<bradb> But I'm not brainful enough to know how to fix it without putting on my scuba gear
<daf> I suspect the login code uses the traversal stack to construct the redirect URL
<daf> perhaps it's as simple as making it use the request URL instead
<bradb> It might be, but I wonder why it wasn't doing that already
* bradb will see what SteveA says in response to the email
<daf> yarr
<SteveA> the login code i think just ignores all traversal
<daf> perhaps the problem is in Zope, then
<SteveA> daf, brad: don't try to debug this now.  i'll deal with it.
<daf> ok
<daf> bradb: looks like the bugwatch traversal change was a success on the whole; I think I'll tackle the other Bug stuff
<bradb> daf: which "other Bug stuff"?
<daf> other traversals from Bug
<bradb> ok...what problem are you tackling, exactly?
<daf> traversers.py imports from the database
<bradb> (note: I've already removed IBugTaskSubset on my branch, just so you know.)
<daf> cool
<bradb> daf: ah, ok, that'd be dandy
<daf> good
<daf> just wanted to make sure I'm not treading on your toes :)
<bradb> nope, green lights all the way
<daf> traversers.py is the last bastion of unseemly importing
<daf> SteveA: I have two reminders for you
<dilys> New Malone bug 1540 filed on The Launchpad by James Blackwell: supermirror sftp server does not disconnect`
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1540
<SteveA> daf: what are the reminders?
<daf> SteveA: 1. my patch to Zope's error service
<daf> SteveA: 2. my email about the pyflakes harness
<SteveA> daf: 1. i'm not going to get around to looking at that until you are in brazil
<SteveA> 2. kiko's been looking at that.  let's all look at it in person in brazil.
<daf> sounds good
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Do not show the +emails link for teams; for teams we should show the +editemail link. (patch-2142: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<SteveA> bradb: hello
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> bradb: i want to merge your code that demonstrates the login link problem
<SteveA> so i can look into it
<bradb> SteveA: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--remove-IBugTaskSubset--0
<salgado> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi BjornT, I just reviewed the cprov's branch that's in your queue without realizing that; I did it because he mailed me asking for the review
<salgado> can I move it to my queue or you already reviewed it?
<bradb> SteveA: Quick stylistic question for you:
<bradb> SteveA: If I have a class that implements(IFoo)...
<bradb> and IFoo inherits from IBar...
<bradb> and in my class, I'm defining a method I want to override from the IBar interface...
<bradb> In the method's docstring, do I say "See IFoo", or "See IBar"?
<BjornT> salgado: sure you can review it if you want, i haven't finished doing so yet. i do think that there are some issues to be resolved first, though, that's why i haven't reviewed it yet.
<SteveA> bradb: say "See IBar." for things that you can read about in IBar.  Say "See IFoo." for things you can read about in IFoo.
<bradb> SteveA: ok, thanks
<salgado> BjornT, you mean, some issues in that patch or issues other than that patch?
<BjornT> salgado: basically decide how to solve the problem the patch tries to solve. we can't assume that everything should be encoded/decoded using utf-8
<BjornT> i replied to cprov's 'pyme & unicode' email about it
<salgado> BjornT, I just saw your email. I'll discuss that with cprov and see what we can do about it. thanks for raising this
<BjornT> salgado: cool. i'll see if i can find some more information about it. i'm not quite sure if there's a default encoding, if none is specified
<Nafallo> BjornT: I raised to bug with him. seems I can't add my GPG key cause my lastname is Bjlevik, and hence doesn't get parsed correctly in gpgme.
<elmo> stub: around?
<lifeless> bjorn - you should remove the ancestry.gz file in that revision
<BjornT> Nafallo: yeah. the problem is how to fix that bug properly.
<Nafallo> BjornT: indeed.
<BjornT> lifeless: in which revision?
<daf> bradb, BjornT: are there any infestations in the sample data?
<bradb> daf: nope, don't worry about infestations for now
<bradb> daf: when in doubt, you might want to just comment out, XXX, and file a bug on the relevant code, to make sure we remember to come back to it at some point. right now though, it's looking like infestations won't even be accessible from the UI for 1.0 (they aren't currently)
<daf> would it be sensible to just remove the traversal cases for infestations and add an XXX?
<daf> that seems prudent if there are no tests for them
<bradb> sure
<daf> hmm, is /bugs/N/tasks/ linked from anywhere?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Landing initial version of linter script -- use it before committing\! (patch-2143: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> does it even exist, daf?
<bradb> daf: Shouldn't be.
<daf> it's in the traversals
<daf> hmm, that's interesting
<daf> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/1/tasks/ takes me to the Ubuntu task for that bug
<daf> sounds like it should die
<daf>     elif name == 'tasks':
<daf>         return getUtility(IBugTaskSet).get(bug.id)
<kiko> weird
<bradb> daf: Might as well delete it. The Malone forcefield will let you know if something broke.
<daf> :)
<BjornT> debonzi: ping
<debonzi> BjornT, pong
<BjornT> ZConfig.ConfigurationSyntaxError: /usr/share/keyrings is not an existing directory
<BjornT> debonzi: ^^ i get that when i try to run tests
<debonzi> BjornT, ohh
<debonzi> BjornT, why don't you have it.. I was thinking it was installed by default
<debonzi> BjornT, give one sec
<salgado> debonzi, BjornT, I think it's installed by ubuntu-keyring
<salgado> debonzi, if so, you need to update the list of dependencies in the wiki
<debonzi> salgado, I think it is.. I will check and do that
<daf> bradb: Malone is very nearly DB-import clean
<daf> bradb: the only remaining issue is the import of BugTaskReport into the traversal code
<debonzi> BjornT, could you try install ubuntu-keyring and check if it works please?
<debonzi> BjornT, AFAICS here it will solve the problem
<bradb> daf: awesome
<dilys> New Malone bug 1541 filed on Registry by Morgan Collett: RDF can't have multiple elements in a <lp:product> or <lp:series>
<BjornT> debonzi: ok, i'll try that
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1541
<debonzi> thanks BjornT 
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecCFUin.html
<daf> I wonder if that is evil
<daf> I think it's ok
<daf> should make it a doddle to add the infestation stuff back in
<daf> maybe we can close #1118 now
<daf> maybe
<bradb> Looks good with a dict, IMHO
<bradb> hm, re: 1118...not sure. /me thinks.
<bradb> yeah, i think so, once it's confirmed that all the tests pass, etc.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add back sorting to the distrorelease translations table (patch-2144: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, hi, do you have a minute?
<Kinnison> Is there a way to get sqlobject to throw away its cache?
<Kinnison> I'm having problems where my publisher is regularly using 1.6G of ram
<Kinnison> which is a bit sucky
<cprov> salgado: ping
<Kinnison> cprov: Is there a way to empty the sqlobject cache without committing/aborting the txn?
<salgado> cprov, pong
<Kinnison> salgado: ^^ same question to you
<cprov> Kinnison: not that I know, AFAIKS the cache isn't exposed through ztm interface
<Kinnison> goddamn
<Kinnison> I'm touching thousands and thousands of objects. Most only once
<daf> hmm
<Kinnison> but the entire publishing process is one transaction
<salgado> stub, is patch-2142 going into next production rollout?
<daf> I think we came across this when I was working on the language pack stuff
<cprov> salgado: do we mind if I use "assert" to ensure arguments type in LP code ?  isn't it UGLY ?
<daf> I think stub or Steve dug into the the cache stuff for me
<daf> try using sqlobjectinstance.expire()
<daf> there's another thing you can do also
<daf> but I can't remember what it is
<salgado> cprov, you shouldn't use asserts to check argument types/values. you should raise exceptions in that case
<cprov> Kinnison: I'm not sure, but I always thought it is a weak point of sqlos 
<salgado> cprov, have you seen Bjorn's email about pyme and unicode?
<cprov> salgado: uhm ... show me an good example
<stub> salgado: Nope - I was thinking of rolling out patch-2125 today or tomorrow. Please email me and lifeless if you need that particular patch rolled out.
<stub> Kinnison: Carlos thought he fixed that using sync, but I havn't tried running that code again to confirm.
<cprov> salgado: sure, I've already discussed it here today earlier ;) quite fuzzy yet 
<carlos> stub, I'm not usin sync always, I'm using the flush call
* cprov still waiting salgado's example for "type awarness" code
<carlos> stub, btw, I saw that sometimes a commit() is not saved unless you do a .sync() first (I think that's broken)
<salgado> stub, I just need to make sure that patch-2142 will be in the same rollout as patch-2132. I guess I can assume this will happen, right?
<Kinnison> carlos: flush? sync?
<salgado> cprov, look in database/person.py there's some examples there.
<cprov> salgado: good, thanks
<carlos> Kinnison, if you do changes to slqobjects, if you don't dump those changes into the database
<carlos> Kinnison, sqlobject eats a lot of memory
<carlos> I think we reach 3GB on staging
<Kinnison> carlos: yeesh
<Kinnison> carlos: so what do I do?
<salgado> cprov, I think we should hold this patch until we have enough discussion about this and are sure we're doing the right thing
<carlos> Kinnison, from canonical.database.sqlbase import flush_database_updates
<carlos> Kinnison, call that method
<Kinnison> carlos: that'll keep memory down?
<carlos> Kinnison, I think so, but I will not know that for sure until stub executes my script on staging
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> ta
<carlos> Kinnison, my theory is that after you flush the sqlobject content, the object can be destroyed by the garbage collector
<carlos> but it's just a theory
* Kinnison grins
<SteveA> carlos: it is likely.  mail me about it.
<carlos> and forgot to ask spiv 
<SteveA> carlos: i have done work on the sqlobject GC stuff
<cprov> salgado: I've already decided it, but every fixes suggested by you doesn't depend of it, let's keep the patch sane
<SteveA> carlos: so, if there is an outstanding bug ,i need to fix it.
<SteveA> bradb: i have now merged your branch.  i'll look into it after lunch.
<carlos> SteveA, ok, the only bug I see here is that a commit() does not implies a flush of all sqlobjects
<bradb> SteveA: Thanks.
<SteveA> carlos: a commit should now (since a patch from spiv a few days ago) mean that all sqlobjects to do with that connection / transaction get flushed from caches.
<carlos> SteveA, so I don't think it's related with the garbage collector unless my theory is wrong and my script eats all memory it can . In that case, the garbage collector will be buggy
* SteveA --> lunch
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:nscd/2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu11/i386 has been judged as superseded by the powerpc build of nscd/2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
* Kinnison growls unhappily
<carlos> hmm
<SteveA> carlos: mail me.  i will fix it.
<carlos> SteveA, It was not that woy on Thursday
<daf> Kinnison: did you see what I said about .expire()?
<carlos> if the patch got merged later, it's ok
<Kinnison> daf: yeah, I'll try those in a bit
<Kinnison> daf: I want to get it to dominate properly first
<daf> Kinnison: if you're just looking at stuff, it should be sufficient
<daf> Kinnison: (looking as opposed to modifying)
<daf> Kinnison: yes, making it work should come before making it fast :)
* Kinnison looks at this and wonders how he could have been so damned stupid
* Kinnison puts the donut hat on
<BjornT> salgado: i get failures in teammembership.txt. if i move that flush_database_updates() i get different errors
<salgado> BjornT, you mean you're getting errros without touching it?
<BjornT> salgado: yes
<salgado> that's weird
<salgado> bbiab
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  re-adding conflict marker support to lint.sh, darn (patch-2145: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<daf> spiv: around?
<daf> bradb: aha, I've found a problem
<daf> bradb: bugs/N/people/+new
<daf> either we move this to bugs/N/+new-person
<daf> or I get SteveA to tell me how to get the traversals code to do the old URL
<daf> SteveA: I believe you said that this would be possible
<bradb> daf: what's the problem?
<daf> well, previously, you had a +new page registered on BugSubscriptionSet
<daf> (presumably)
<daf> the replacement code I wrote doesn't know about +new
<bradb> Oh, I see. Couldn't +add-subscriber be registered on IBug without changing the URL scheme?
<daf> "without changing the URL scheme"?
<daf> certainly +add-subscriber could be registered on IBug
<bradb> i.e. Sticking with bugs/N/people/+new (not that I think this is an incredibly wonderful URL, but I mostly don't recommend changing URLs without approval from above)
<daf> mmm
<daf> well, package infestations are even stickier
<daf> you have:
<daf> bugs/N/packageinfestations/
<bradb> don't worry about them!
<daf> bugs/N/packageinfestations/+new
<daf> bugs/N/packageinfestations/N/+edit
<bradb> Those are antique URLs, don't worry about them.
<daf> well, there are tests failing for them :)
<daf> therefore I am worried about them
<bradb> how many tests?
<daf> just one, I think
<daf> pagetests/malone/30-add-edit-package-infestation.txt
<daf> there are similar problems with bug references and watches
<daf> bugs/N/references/+new, bugs/N/watches/+new
<bradb> If it's only one, can you disable the test and file a bug noting that it should be re-enabled when we spec out infestations?
<BjornT> daf: you could try to lookup a view first. if you find one, return it
<daf> how do I look up a view?
<bradb> queryView(object, viewname, request)
<bradb> i think it's in zope.component
<daf> ok, I can give this a try
<BjornT> yep. and object should be the FooSet
<bradb> argh, this is evil though. It's looking like this "smarter traversal" might force us to collapse the URLs.
<daf> so if I have, say, ['+new', 'watches']  in my traversal stack, I have to create a BugWatchSet with the context bug and return a vie wfor that
<daf> bradb: mmm, yeah :/
<daf> bradb: Mark seems happy to pay that price, though
<bradb> I wonder if SteveA would let us consume one than one path step, or even it even makes sense to do so.
<daf> e.g. foo/+new-person over foo/people/+new
<BjornT> daf: yes, the same way you have to create it if you have ['1', 'watches'] 
<bradb> I'm not too religious about it one way or the other, it's just that it the more that has to change, the more manhours involved.
<daf> BjornT: well, in that case, I can do getUtility(IBugWatchSet)[id] 
<daf> since the bug is not relevant
<daf> but it is relevant for creating new watches
<daf> so, it's going to break unless you introduce some magic to the +new view class to work out which bug a watch is being added on
<bradb> The thing that is slightly sucky about +add-foo off a bug is that it breaks the consistent if we want to have view pages for each of these things, it seems we have to stick with the current URL scheme.
<daf> mm, I like the current URL scheme
<bradb> daf: Do you like having several different pages across which to spread this information?
<daf> how do you mean?
<bradb> daf: having to go to separate pages for subscribing, adding URL refs, adding CVE refs, marking as dup, etc.
<bradb> (If this were all disclosable on the bug page, the URL scheme would be irrelevant and unnecessary altogether.)
<daf> ah
<daf> hmmm
<daf> I'm really not sure
<Burgundavia> the more pages (and thus the more clicks) you introduce are simply going to infuriate people
<BjornT> daf: well, you're not going to be able to remove the database imports without changing some view code. but it's probably best to ask SteveA what the plan is
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  unbreak process-mail.py. make canonical_url work in scripts. some email interface fixes. (patch-2146: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<daf> yes, I want input from SteveA 
<daf> but he doesn't appear to be around
<stub> Lunch here in Brazil
<daf> thought as much
<jamesh> lunchpadding
<Keybuk> strange, my laptop decided to pick an AP with no signal, and wouldn't leave it for a better one
<daf> eek
<daf> canonical.launchpad.scripts.builddmaster is chock-full of DB imports
<daf> I thought the end was in sight
<Keybuk> oops, nearly threw out my "Get Out of Brazil Free Card"
<Kinnison> daf: we can chat about that tonight if you want
<Kinnison> Keybuk: oops
<daf> Kinnison: at a glance, it doesn't look too difficult to fix
<daf> Kinnison: just tedious :)
<daf> SteveA: around?
<Keybuk> doesn't that translate as "salty lunch" ?
<Keybuk> not good for your arteries
<daf> "salgado" means "savoury", I believe
<elmo> stub: ?
<Kinnison> daf: savoury or salty
<daf> ah, ok
<Kinnison> daf: according to kiko and johan
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix Bug 1541: RDF can't have multiple elements in a <lp:product> or <lp:series> (patch-2147: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<carlos> jamesh, around?
<jamesh> carlos: yep.
<carlos> jamesh, about my karma branch
<bradb> BjornT: question for you about widgets...
<bradb> I have a BugTaskAssigneeWidget whose __init__ looks like this:
<bradb>     def __init__(self, context, request):
<bradb>         SimpleInputWidget.__init__(self, context, request)
<bradb>         # Set the attribute that allows for choosing an assignee other
<bradb>         # than the currently logged-in user.
<bradb>         self.assignee_chooser_widget = SinglePopupWidget(
<bradb>             context, context.vocabulary, request)
<SteveA> guys, please don't waste time working out how to get the traversal step things working.  i'm working on it.
<carlos> I need to give a list of fields to SQLObjectModifiedEvent
<bradb> problem is, the assignee_chooser_widget is always empty when rendered (even though it properly *saves* a value I enter.)
<carlos> jamesh, should I add any single field the sqlobject has or just the ones I care about at this moment?
<daf> SteveA: what exactly are you working on?
<bradb> BjornT: How do I get at the value of bugtask.assignee, if the above widget is a custom browser:widget on the bug task edit form?
<jamesh> carlos: in the Malone code, they use the Snapshot class to take a copy of the old state of the object
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, I'm using that too
<carlos> jamesh, but as they use it from an edit form
<carlos> they put there the list of fields showed to the user 
<carlos> in that form
<SteveA> daf: fixing problems that occur when you remove a step from the traversal subpath
<carlos> in my case that's not so simple as I give the object to a function and that function modify the object
<carlos> hmm, ok, I see your point
<daf> SteveA: ok -- I have a different problem
<jamesh> carlos: just create an empty list for the changed fields, and append to it as you set fields
<jamesh> carlos: and then use that to create the SQLObjectModifiedEvent
<carlos> as I have the orginal object and the new one I can guess the changes
<carlos> jamesh, I cannot do it that way because that implies to move the logic of the notification inside the function I call
<carlos> I think that I would just compare both objects and that's all
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> carlos: maybe a helper for constructing an SQLObjectModifiedEvent would be helpful here.
<mpt_> carlos/daf: Can you add a real-world example of "something %s something %d something" to RosettaOneDotZeroAnnouncement?
<carlos> mpt_, :-?
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<carlos> mpt_, I don't understand your request
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, bradb talked about a way to generalize his solution
<mpt_> carlos: RosettaOneDotZeroAnnouncement currently says 'For example, the string "XXX 23 YYY 5 ZZZ" may be available for translation as "XXX %s YYY %d ZZZ".' that needs to become a real example.
<BjornT> bradb: i don't quite understand. you have a widget on a widget?
<SteveA> daf: what is your different problem?
<carlos> mpt_, oh, ok
<jamesh> mpt: if a program does printf(_("Hello %s"), "World");
<daf> SteveA: well, one instance of this problem is a URL such as /bugs/1/watches/+new
<SteveA> sounds like the same problem to me
<mpt_> thanks carlos
<jamesh> mpt: and the translation is "XXX %s %s", then you have a format string vulnerability, since printf will read an invalid value for the second "%s"
<bradb> BjornT: right, it's like a "composite widget" as it were
<mpt_> jamesh: Yes, I know, but "XXX %s %s" still isn't a real example
<bradb> BjornT: i.e. it looks like this on a form:
<bradb> (*) foo someone else: [             ] 
<bradb> () foo me
<jamesh> mpt_: there was a real world example in dpkg, where it would reliably crash if using chinese a while back
<bradb> i've hacked my way through getting the radio buttons set correctly, but the SPW thoroughly evades me
<Keybuk> jamesh: that wasn't a real world example, it was a wacky world example
<Keybuk> the maintainer wrote a utf-8 po file, his mail client treated it as iso-8859-1 and then Christian's tried to convert it to utf-8 when he saved it
<elmo> ok, I'm going to break staging - if anyone cares, shout now
<BjornT> bradb: ah, ok. so, in setRenderedValue(self, value) you should call assignee_chooser_widget.setRenderedValue(value)
<elmo> (tbh, I'll probably only break http://staging, rather than https, but then this is mod rewrite evil, so..)
<Keybuk> for how long?
<elmo> Keybuk: hopefully not long, but as long as it takes to beat the rewrite magic into submission
<elmo> if it's a bad time, I can leave it
<Keybuk> ah, so the db is ok?  that's all I care about
<elmo> oh, yah, it's only the apache instance, I'm messing with
<bradb> BjornT: rock! that worked, thanks a million.
<BjornT> bradb: cool
<bradb> mpt: around for a quick q about displaying the assignee widget?
<bradb> mpt: (For when you are around) There are two "modes" for this widget, effectively: 1. assignee == None, 2. assignee != None
<bradb> so, for 1. should the widget be shown like:
<bradb> ( ) Assign to me
<bradb> ( ) Assign to: [      ] 
<bradb> and then 2. would be
<bradb> (*) Assigned to me
<bradb> ( ) Reassign to: [      ] 
<bradb> hm
<elmo> jamesh/someone: got an example calendar URL for me, pls?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1542 filed on Registry by Christian "kiko" Reis: Release root and release filename pattern fields are not available when creating a product series
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1542
<jamesh> elmo: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/webcalendar/+calendar/+icalendar
<bradb> mpt: or maybe the first bit of 2. would read either "Assigned to me" or "Assigned to foo.bar@canonical.com" if it's assigned to someone other than, what do you think?
<bradb> s/other than/other than me/
<jamesh> that's the icalendar file for a product with a registered calendar
<elmo> jamesh: will that work on staging?
<elmo> ohh, sexy, it does
<jamesh> elmo: probably
<jamesh> yes
<elmo> jamesh: ok, so that url redirection magic is setup on staging
<elmo> can you check it out and see if your happy?
<elmo> you're too
<elmo> btw, inventing a random URL does strange things
<elmo> e.g. http://staging.ubuntu.com/projects/foo/+calendar/+icalendar
<elmo> doesn't do what I'd expect
<daf> hmm, that should be a 404
<jamesh> elmo: seems to redirect to https
<elmo> jamesh: which?  foo or webcalendar?
<jamesh> webcalendar
<elmo> jamesh: on staging?
<jamesh> yeah
<elmo> oh, so it is.  I am teh suck.
<jamesh> lynx -mime_header -source http://staging.ubuntu.com/products/webcalendar/+calendar/+icalendar
<jamesh> (lynx can't do ssl, so shows the redirect error)
<kiko> ahoiee
<elmo> OH
<elmo> that's because it's _products_
<elmo> no one said anything about redirecting _products_ :-P
<jamesh> doh
<jamesh> I missed that one :(
<elmo> okay, added, now WFM
<jamesh> not quite
<elmo> ?
<jamesh> it is giving me the Launchpad home page
<jamesh> rather than a text/calendar (iCalendar) file
<Keybuk> SteveA: I appear to have bought the complete set of "Aaron Carter" albums with me ... *bribe*
<elmo> ah, right, meh
<elmo> I am _still_ teh suck
<SteveA> who is aaron carter, and what nefarious favour do you want?
<jamesh> elmo: looks nice now
<jamesh> thanks
<elmo> ok, will transfer to live 
<dilys> New Malone bug 1543 filed on Registry by Christian "kiko" Reis: Filing duplicate source details raises an integrityerror instead of a nice error
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1543
<SteveA> bradb: I know what the problem is.  now I just need to work out how to fix it.
<bradb> SteveA: ok, cool
<elmo> jamesh: do you want me to bounce ssl requests for those urls back to non-ssl or is there no point?
<jamesh> elmo: no point.  If the client can handle SSL, then let them use it
<elmo> ok
<elmo> jamesh: production done too
<jamesh> thanks
<dilys> New Malone bug 1544 filed on Registry by Christian "kiko" Reis: Choosing a source package for a +source import of a product series should use a selection widget
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1544
<SteveA> bradb: the bad thing is, it looks like a zope3 bug
<bradb> i worried it might be that deep
<bradb> BjornT: In my ZPT for a widget, is there an easy way to get the value that would be displayed when the widget is rendered, or do I have to write some little wrapper around self._data?
<Keybuk> SteveA: younger brother of some american boyband member -- very camp and bouncy music
<Keybuk> therefore you'd like it
<SteveA> hurrah
<BjornT> bradb: no i don't think so. you probably have to add a method/property for that
<bradb> heh
* bradb searches for the PHP plugin for Zope 3
<kiko> BjornT, is there a way of finding out what type a certain widget is, from the template?
<BjornT> kiko: no
<bradb> kiko, mpt, BjornT: what do you guys think of this assignee widget? 66.130.64.82:8086/distros/debian/+bugs/3/+edit
<bradb> to see all its modes try seeing what it looks like: 1. with you as the assignee, 2. with someone else as the assignee, 3. unassigned
<kiko> BjornT, could we add it?
<kiko> BjornT, mpt and I want to do smarter layout of form fields
<kiko> bradb, Log in or register
<bradb> kiko: right, it's just the test data dude
<bradb> test@canonical/test, etc.
<bradb> or foo.bar@canonical.com, whatever
<kiko> bradb, the radio buttons are lacking label
<kiko> shouldn't test@canonical.com be the name of the person, and a link to the person's page?
<kiko> I see why you didn't do that though
<bradb> kiko: the name of the person? hmm...not sure. the name of the person is not what you see when you make the assignment.
<bradb> linkifying is probably a good idea though
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> and then the worst past is that a link on the email address...
<kiko> but the radio button is actually useless, come to think of it
<kiko> mpt to the rescue
<BjornT> bradb: well, it's not entirely clear how to unassign yourself
<bradb> yeah, i thought of that too
<bradb> maybe mpt has some ideas...?
<BjornT> kiko: what different types of widgets are you interested in?
<kiko> BjornT, check, radio, text, textarea
<kiko> BjornT, very good point, unassigning the bug is also important
<bradb> is mpt looking at it?
* mpt returns!!
<bradb> mpt: 66.130.64.82:8086/distros/debian/+bugs/3/+edit -- can you login and check out the assignee widget, if you have a moment?
<BjornT> kiko: you can't do it with css?
<kiko> BjornT, no.
<mpt> bradb: That's what I'm doing
<bradb> righty-o
<mpt> it's very slow
* mpt kicks this useless Brazilian Internet
* mpt fends off an attack from Mr. Reis
<mpt> Ok, the page I'm looking at has a set of radiobuttons of which neither are selected
<mpt> that's not right
<bradb> mpt: radio buttons are what you suggested to me. what's a better widget for that field?
<mpt> ideally, we'd use a combo box
<bradb> or, i guess you want the assign to: selected by default?
<mpt> but HTML doesn't have combo boxes
<mpt> hmmm
<Keybuk> I get images of a man printing out the packets, writing them carefully on a postcard and sending them across the sea to be delivered
<mpt> Assigned to: [(nobody)       ] 
<bradb> mpt: why the need for (nobody)?
<mpt> to make the nobodiment obvious
<bradb> That seems to draw my attention to that field, and then say "oh, that was just nobody, not an actual person"
<mpt> but that's not my final answer, I'm just throwing ideas out
<mpt> true
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, ok. i can't think of an easy of adding something like that.
<mpt> bradb: ok, how about a <select> + a text field
<mpt> the <select> contains "Nobody", "Me", and "Other:"
<mpt> and the current assignee
<mpt> "Nobody", "Me", "Brad Bollenbach", "Other:"
<bradb> hm
<mpt> and then the text field is for if "Other:" is selected
<bradb> That seems a bit awkward to me, but I dunno.
<bradb> kiko, BjornT: opinions on that?
<mpt> well, we could make them radio buttons
<mpt> Assigned to:
<mpt> ( ) Nobody
<mpt> ( ) Me
<mpt> (*) Brad Bollenbach
<mpt> ( ) [                    ] 
<mpt> but that would take up lots of space
<Keybuk> did someone break the staging librarian?
<bradb> mpt: what about:
<bradb> either:
<bradb> ( ) Assign to me
<bradb> (*) Assign to: [      ] 
<bradb> or (when there's an assignee)
<bradb> (*) Assigned to foo.bar@canonical.com
<bradb> ( ) Reassign to: [      ] 
<bradb> ( ) Remove assignee
<bradb> (or whatever wording for the last option)
<mpt> In the last case you're missing reassigning to yourself
<bradb> mpt: does that matter though?
<mpt> almost as much as it does for when there isn't an assignee
<mpt> it wouldn't be obvious why the option existed for that case but not the other
<mpt> (*) Assigned to nobody
<mpt> ( ) Assign to me
<mpt> ( ) Assign to: [current assignee goes here] 
<mpt> that's from four down to three
* bradb twiddles with the form a bit
<bradb> 2 mins
<bradb> mpt: what do you think now?
<mpt> you're still missing the initial selection
<bradb> it WFM, apparently
* bradb tries clearing cache
<mpt> ah, now it works
<mpt> ok
<mpt> looks good
<mpt> One more suggestion:
<mpt> change "Assignee" to "Assigned to:"
<mpt> Then you can simplify the labels by removing "Assign(ed) to" from all of them
* bradb tries that
<bradb> mpt: like that?
* bradb bends his head slightly sideways in wonder
<mpt> yes
<mpt> except that you forgot to make "nobody" and "me" <label>s
<mpt> hmmm, that whole form looks as though it's been thrown on the page a bit
<bradb> mpt: didn't forget; didn't know I was supposed to
<bradb> they seem too dark when I put <label> around them. are they supposed to look like that?
<SteveA> bradb: your fix:
<mpt> bradb: ah, true, there's a label {font-weight: bold;} in launchpad.css
<SteveA>             nextstep = travstack.pop()
<SteveA>             request._traversed_names.append(nextstep)
<SteveA>             request.setTraversalStack(travstack)
<mpt> that probably shouldn't be there
<SteveA> you need to add that middle line after the "pop()" line
<SteveA> for the true fix, i need to write a zope3 proposal and fix it properly.
<daf> aha
<bradb> SteveA: ! right, I shall try that shortly and confirm whether or not it worked for me, thanks.
<SteveA> it is rather evil
<SteveA> because it is using an internal attribute of the request
<bradb> mpt: should i leave them un-<label>'d for now then?
<SteveA> but, it will do until we get it fixed upstream
<SteveA> when i land the nav stuff, it will be evil only in one place
<mpt> bradb: If you like, and I'll look through the places we've used <label> later to make sure nothing bad happens when I un-bold them
<SteveA> the api that our traversal code uses will be decent and pure 
<bradb> virgin-like, even?
<bradb> mpt: thanks for the pointers. i'll clean this up a bit and submit for review.
<mpt> no probs
<bradb> SteveA: that appears to work, thanks!
<Keybuk> 11m for a baz commit -- improving
<Keybuk> SPEEDING UP!
<daf> 11m?!
<SteveA> bradb: can you fix up everywhere we use setTraversalStack ?
<bradb> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks brad
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add branch pages and portlets (patch-2148: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<bradb> SteveA: I have to wonder why that existing code does travstack[0]  and setTraversalStrack(travstack[1:] )
<bradb> I'll change it to pop() and see if anything breaks
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> bradb: pop removes from the end
<bradb> I know ;)
<SteveA> so, code that does travstack[0]  is wrong, unless it reverses first
<bradb> that's what i mean. I think it only got away with it because there was always only one extra step
<SteveA> aha
<bradb> (that's my guess, anyway)
* bradb runs the tests again
<SteveA> this will be clear in the new zope3 api
<SteveA> there will be only pop() and push() to an ITraversalStack object
<SteveA> called request.traversal_stack
<bradb> new zope 3 api? you mean like when we upgrade to a newer version of zope 3? or are you talking about your nav code?
<SteveA> when 
<SteveA> 1. i write a proposal and some code for zope3
<SteveA> 2. we upgrade to include that code
<bradb> ah
<bradb> SteveA: looks all good now. will commit, take a quick look through the diff, then put the IBugTaskSubset removal code in your queue.
<bradb> (i.e. the tests all pass after those changes + .pop() instead of that [0]  weirdness)
<SteveA> way cool
<SteveA> who is Lionel Montrieux ?
<bradb> * Comparing FROM and TO ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................baz: uncaught exception: -1:(unable to fork for diff)
<SteveA> you ran out of memory
<bradb> i figured as much, but that's no comfort
<SteveA> run again
<SteveA> you may have cached data
<SteveA> so that it will take less memory
<bradb> I imagine I'm not the only one who often finds an hour added to the end of his day (if not more), /purely/ because of baz.
<SteveA> how much memory do you have?
<bradb> 512 MB. i.e. enough.
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> you will go much faster with 1GB or even 2 GB
<SteveA>  mark has just over 1GB on his laptop
<SteveA> and baz is fast enough
<SteveA> i have 2GB at home.  no worries.
<bradb> it is? wow.
<bradb> i'd be much happier if the bug like that were fixed, instead of each user having to spend the extra money on RAM to accomdate baz.
<SteveA> it is getting fixed
<SteveA> it will take a while, though
<bradb_> anyone know what the solution to the /usr/share/keyrings problem was?
<bradb_> I didn't notice a mail to the list about it
<bradb_> cprov?
<SteveA> bradb_, BjornT: who is getting rid of the malone database imports into browser/traversers.py ?
<bradb_> SteveA: daf, i think
<SteveA> really?
<bradb_> that's what he said earlier
<SteveA> this is malone responsibility
<bradb_> IIRC
<bradb_> i agree
<SteveA> so, if daf is doing it, you need to know about it
<bradb_> i found out when he told me, but i'm not sure how far he ended up making it
<bradb_> BjornT: i saw you talking about the /usr/share/keyrings problem earlier, i think. what was the solution/
<bradb_> this whole lp-not-starting thing is a slight blocker
<SteveA> what is the /usr/share/keyrings problem?
<bradb_> debonzi: did you mail the list about ubuntu-keyring? I might have overlooked that mail.
<bradb_> SteveA: lp fails to start, because, according to what debonzi says in my channel logs, ubuntu-keyring is a new dependency
<bradb_>   File "/home/bradb/launchpad/lib/ZConfig/cfgparser.py", line 178, in error
<bradb_>     raise ZConfig.ConfigurationSyntaxError(message, self.url, self.lineno)
<bradb_> ZConfig.ConfigurationSyntaxError: /usr/share/keyrings is not an existing directory
<bradb_> (line 261 in file:///home/bradb/launchpad/configs/default/launchpad.conf)
<bradb_> make: *** [stop]  Error 1
<SteveA> $ ls /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-
<SteveA> ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg       ubuntu-archive-removed-keys.gpg
<SteveA> if we have a new dependency, it needs to be updated in the LaunchpadSetup page, and announced to the list
<SteveA> bradb: what does "baz tree-id" in sqlobject tell you?
<bradb> rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6--patch-31
<SteveA> thanks
<bradb> np
<bradb> ugh, portlet renamings == nasty conflicts
<dilys> New Malone bug 1545 filed on The Launchpad by svaksha: bug -a system error occurred during PO File Export
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1545
<bradb> kiko: now that IBugTaskSubset is removed, there's two portlets called rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6--patch-31
<bradb> alsdjfasd
<bradb> make that +portlet-actions
<bradb> kiko: what's the proper way to name the one that is specific to the bugtask listing?
* bradb calls it portlet-bugtasklist-actions and moves forward
<debonzi> bradb, I've updated the rocketfuelsetup page.. but missed the mail list part.. sorry
<bradb> debonzi: no worries, thanks for mailing the list to let others know
<debonzi> bradb, welcome
<bradb> SteveA: the remove IBugTaskSubset branch is in your queue now
<SteveA> bradb: ta
<bradb> gotta run, later all
<SteveA> bradb-afk: reviewed, replied
#launchpad 2005-07-27
<bradb-afk> i'm still here (though i'm not supposed to be)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  Remove SteveA's turd (patch-32: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<bradb-afk> SteveA: i'd be surprised if it caused that warning, because it's not a slice.
<SteveA> it still counts
<SteveA> please check it out
<bradb-afk> and, futhermore, because i think it's ordered
<bradb-afk> (there should be a default ordering imposed, IIRC) checking now
<bradb-afk> SteveA: i visited all the +bugs URLs and didn't see the warning. does that mean it's good to go?
<bradb-afk> er, one sec
* bradb-afk checks one other thing
<bradb-afk> checked all the task pages too, no warnings.
<bradb-afk> SteveA: good to go then?
<bradb-afk> SteveA: merge request sent
<bradb-afk> what's the magic incarnation to see pqm's queue again? it's gone from my shell history.
<elmo> http://pqm.ubuntu.com/
<Keybuk> elusive by its obviousness
<bradb-afk> ah, didn't know it got moved to a public url
<bradb-afk> right, really afk now
<Keybuk> bradb-afk: before you go ...
<bradb-afk> <out_of_office_reply>i've left!</out_of_office_reply>
<Keybuk> uh-huh
<Keybuk> convincing
<SteveA> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1242657&group_id=5470&atid=105470
<SteveA> http://python.org/sf/1242657
<SteveA> (shortcut to the same thing)
<bradb-afk> brutal
<bradb-afk> ok, off to mcgill now, mega seriously, mega late
<Keybuk> bradb-afk: just one thing ...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  remove IBugTaskSubset (patch-2149: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> hey bradb, *great* to see those IBugTaskSubsets disappearing!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  portlet and page fixes for distroarchrelease (patch-2150: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<XoloX> Hi all. This may be the wrong place to ask, but I'm trying anyway :P. Why is Ubuntu using Bugzilla aswell as Launchpad?
<Burgundavia> XoloX, ubuntu is switching over as launchpad is a new product
<XoloX> Aha
<XoloX> Ok
<XoloX> Thanks
<Burgundavia> bugzilla was setup for a bug solution now
<Burgundavia> launchpad is for a next generation solution, that includes bug handling and other stuff
<XoloX> I wanted to file a bug against Galeon from Bugzilla, chose the category Universe, and was redirected to Launchpad where I had to sign up again. I can understand that it's to much trouble to merge the accounts or something like that, but might it be a good idea to provide a small paragraph with an explanation of the situation (Launchpad replacing Bugzilla)?
<XoloX> Or maybe I overlooked some FAQ :). Still, it was confusing to me.
<Burgundavia> your launchpad login already works on the wiki
<Burgundavia> once bugzilla dies, there will only be one ubuntu identify system
<XoloX> OK. Thanks for the info!
<XoloX> Ehm, one more thing, probably out of context here, but I can atleast try: If I have a problem with Yelp depending on mozilla-firefox, I should file it under Yelp right?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> and yelp is supported, so that goes in bugzilla
<XoloX> Hehe, see what I meant with confusion :P
<Burgundavia> bugzilla is for anything is main
<XoloX> OK
<XoloX> Well, thanks again, cheers
<Burgundavia> np
<daf> spiv: around?
<spiv> daf: yeah
<daf> You should not import connect from canonical.database.sqlbase:
<daf>     canonical.lp.sql
<daf> is this an incomplete __all__ or a bad import?
<spiv> Incomplete __all__ I think.
<daf> thanks
<Kinnison> /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/dogfood/launchpad/lib/canonical/archivepublisher/domination.py:135: UserWarning: Getting a slice of an unordered set is unpredictable.
<Kinnison> is there an "anyof" operator for the selectresults class?
<Kinnison> I just want one of the results, any will do
<spiv> Kinnison: Then order by id?
<Kinnison> I don't really want to impose any ordering on the select because that'll increase db overhead
<Kinnison> but I guess that's the least scary option
* Kinnison watches the process slowly chew 1.6G of ram
<spiv> Kinnison: FWIW, iter(results).next() will workaround the warning.  But don't expect reviewers to treat that trick kindly :)
<Kinnison> spiv: *sigh*
<Kinnison> spiv: having a selectresults.anyof() which effectively did [0]  supressing the warning would be nice
<spiv> Kinnison: What's the use case?  So far no-one has had a good reason to want a random row.
* Kinnison has a selectresults which contains a bunch of packagepublishing records
* Kinnison wants a random row so he can cross through to the architecture of the package
<spiv> How did you get the packagepublishing records?
<carlos> hi
<spiv> I'm wondering why you can't directly select an architecture.
<Kinnison> spiv: they're passed in as a list of records to be sorted ready for domination
* Kinnison shall alter the api to pass the arch tag down with it
<Kinnison> it'll be easier
<dilys> New Malone bug 1549 filed on The Launchpad by Matthias Urlichs: System error clicking on "View Changelog"
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1549
<jamesh> interesting post from one of the Gnome developers working for Novell: http://primates.ximian.com/~federico/news-2005-07.html#21
<jamesh> sounds like he could really use some of the version control stuff we're working towards
<daf> jamesh: he's spot-on about undocumented interfaces, in my opinion
<mpt> Not to mention Malone
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: Force (by using parenthesis) set operations to be applied in the whole SelectResults the method was called. Add tests for this and some other bits of set operations in a separate file. r=spiv (patch-33: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bradb> morning
<bradb> No SteveA?
<kiko> busy
<bradb> SteveA: Hi. Two things: 1. what's new in the world of page titles? 2. you've got mail.
<SteveA> hi bradb 
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> 1. you can kick my ass when you get to brazil
<SteveA> 2. thanks, i'll read the mail
<bradb> SteveA: 1. ! 2. ok, cool
<salgado> SteveA, I want to run sqlobject's tests on chinstrap, but we need py.test (which is not packaged) for that. should I import it into rocketfuel or package it myself?
<SteveA> is that holger krekel's thing?
<salgado> yes, it's
<mpt> kiko: Do you have time to look at mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--footer--0? There's something missing in either launchpad.zcml or configure.zcml, but I don't know which or what
<daf> mpt: what's the error message?
<mpt> KeyError: 'legal_should_link'          
<daf> hmm, perhaps you can paste something more complete?
<mpt> I've specified a new feedback <browser:page> in configure.zcml, like the existing "legal" page
<daf> where does the legal_should_link come into it?
<mpt> <tal:feedback condition="not: view/feedback_should_link"><a href="/feedback">Give&nbsp;feedback</a></tal:feedback>
<mpt> erg, that "not: " shouldn't be there, but anyway
<daf> I think you can just do:
<daf> <a tal:condition="view/feedback_should_link">...
<mpt> oh, true enough
<mpt> I don't think that'll fix the underlying problem, though
* mpt tries
<daf> that doesn't explain why the "legal_should_link" message, though?
<daf> s/?//
<mpt> I've defined legal_should_link in a "GlobalLinks" class in launchpad.py
<SteveA> salgado: let's look at this together in person
<mpt> So what I think is happening is that there's somewhere I should be saying "use the GlobalLinks class" and I haven't
<daf> mpt: I think you can probably come up with a better name than that :)
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<mpt> ok, "GlobalNavigationLinks"
<daf> no, I mean the _should_link stuff
<SteveA> what's this global links thing?
<daf> you mean "there should be a link to the feedback page", not "the feedback should link to something"
<mpt> the links to the "Legalese" and to the (new) feedback page
<mpt> daf: No, because if you're on that page, it'll be <strong>Give feedback</strong>
<mpt> It's whether the text should link or not, not whether it should exist at all
<daf> urg
<daf> this seems like a duplication of the menus logic
<mpt> true
<mpt> but a menu just for two links in the footer seems like overkill
<daf> mmm
<daf> what's the view class in this case?
<mpt> I don't know. :-)
<daf> aha
<SteveA> daf: mpt and i will talk about this in person now
<daf> sure
<mpt> thanks for your time daf
<daf> no worries
<daf> morgs: yo!
<bradb> kiko: so, the best thing i can think of right now to replace <ul tal:condition="python: not request.getURL().endswith('+edit')">, is to move that logic into a method on the ViewWithBugTaskContext method. Still less than ideal, but an improvement on what's currently there, IMHO. Maybe SteveA will have a cleaner solution when he's around.
<bradb> s/ViewWithBugTaskContext method/ViewWithBugTaskContext class/
<morgs> daf: hi
<daf> morgs: can I pick your brain about milestones?
<daf> morgs: I'm working on the traversal code
<morgs> ok
<daf> so, milestones are accessed by /products/foo/+milestones, yes?
<morgs> Yes
<daf> hmm, as far as I can tell, the only thing you do with milestones is edit them
<daf> is that right?
<daf> (i.e. /products/firefox/+milestones/1.0/+edit works, but /products/firefox/1.0/ doesn't do anything)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1550 filed on The Launchpad by Morgan Collett: Login link to localhost on production on system error page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1550
<morgs> products/firefix/1.0 would be a product release version 1.0
<morgs> s/firefix/firefox/
<daf> sorry, I meant /products/firefox/+milestones/1.0/
<morgs> Yes, you just edit them, and then they appear in malone
<daf> groovy
<daf> looks like I'm done, then
<morgs> As far as I am aware, there is nothing else you would want to do with them...
<morgs> Ok
<daf> thanks
<daf> bradb: now then, what sort of a beast is a BugTasksReport?
<bradb> It's vile. Too bad people keep hacking it, really. It needs a spec.
<daf> well, my objective is to work out how not to import it into traversers.py, since it is in the DB code
* bradb looks
<daf> it's not a DB object
<daf> could it perhaps be an adaptor?
<daf> on BugTaskSet, maybe?
<daf> I'm not clear on what it does
<bradb> ok, here's how, i think
<bradb> i /think/. you'll have to double check the URL once this is done though
<bradb> in traverse_bugs, remove:
<bradb>     if name == 'assigned':
<bradb>         return BugTasksReport()
<bradb>     else:
<bradb> and then remove the import
<daf> that sounds too simple to be true :)
<SteveA> daf: "adapter" please
<daf> sorry
<bradb> daf: it's probably true
<bradb> (i.e. it'll probably work)
<daf> well, if the tests pass...
<bradb> it's possible that tests will fail
<bradb> but that's only because that report exists at two URLs currently, and not one
<bradb> the true path is /malone/assigned
<daf> noted
<bradb> any tests that test /malone/bugs/assigned should instead test /malone/assigned
<elmo> uh, someone killed the librarian?
<elmo> CRITICAL 22-07-2005 15:31:28 0d 0h 10m 4s 3/3 HTTP CRITICAL: HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error 
<daf> Professor Troup, in the Library, with the candlestick
<elmo> can it, SAS man.
<Keybuk> elmo: the librarian has been killing itself for a while now
<Keybuk> spiv did rude things to it
<Keybuk> (at least on staging)
<elmo> yeah, this is production tho
<stub> Oops... production librarian is my faut
<stub> I bounced the database because I locked up something I shouldn't have
<bradb> SteveA: Just curious, what's the reasoning behind documenting function keyword args like ":foo: bar" instead of, say, "foo -- bar" (the latter being a style borrowed from the example in pep 257)
<SteveA> some doc system uses it, some pep uses it somewhere
<jamesh> is it reStructuredText format or something?
<bradb> Do you guys find this easy to read?
<bradb>     Keyword arguments:
<bradb>     :from_addr: a string
<bradb>     :bugdelta: an IBugDelta
<bradb>     :to_addrs: a string, list, or tuple. If a list or tuple, an email
<bradb>                is delivered to each recipient individually.
<daf> looks reasonable to me
<bradb> ok
<bradb> stub: Where do I read about the proper way to add a new value to the LP config?
<elmo> stub/spiv/stevea: the librarian is up to 100G space usage btw - i can't remember what the cut-off figure you asked for warning was at tho
<SteveA> it is in the spec
<SteveA> i think .2 TB
<SteveA> thanks for the note
* SteveA --> lunch
<carlos> stub, any chance to get the poimport script added to cronscript today?
* morgs -> supper
<mpt> bradb: If you're fixing bug 1341, why haven't you accepted it?
<mpt> Is it a duplicate?
<mpt> (if so, I can't find the original)
<carlos> mpt, did you see my question (yesterday) about the missing css code for the po download pages in Rosetta? the language selector looks really ugly
<bradb> mpt: because i didn't search for a bug report when i started working on it
<carlos> mpt, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-2.0/+export
<mpt> carlos: No I didn't
<carlos> mpt, would you fix it, please?
<mpt> carlos: sure
<mpt> that's a one-line fix
<carlos> mpt, cool, thanks
<mpt> bradb: Searching Malone needs to be made more attractive, then :-)
<bradb> It already is purtier in my menus branch, but that work is being delayed by other refactorings, as requested by SteveA 
<bradb> mpt: btw, remind me, did you have an ETA on when you might have a little google-like HTML/CSS snippet that I can plug into the bugtask listing?
<mpt> bradb: no, sorry
<mpt> pester me when you get here, and I'll do it under your watchful eye
<mpt> s
* bradb adds that to BrazilTopics
* mpt finishes wading through the complete list of Malone bugs
* bradb eats lunch while make check runs
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<elmo> oh, right, I may as well de-SSLize that
<elmo> say...
<elmo> why did I get:
<elmo> R. [  21: The Launchpad Team  ]  Launchpad Account Creation Instructions
<elmo> that today?  and how many other people did? :p
<carlos> stub, is librarian still down?
<carlos> stub, I'm getting emails with errors '500' from librarian
<stub> carlos: Oh - I thought elmo had bounced it. I'll bounce it now.
<carlos> stub, ok, thanks 
<stub> carlos: Should be fine now
<carlos> ok
<carlos> could you take a look at the poimport script please? :-)
<carlos> now that you are connected...
<Kinnison> See you all on Sunday/Monday
<Kinnison> kiko: Will anyone meet me at the bus station on Sunday, or should I wander up to the hotel on my own?
<Kinnison> kiko: Or indeed should I come and bang on your front door?
<kiko> Kinnison, what time do you arrive?
<Kinnison> kiko: plane lands at 0510 as per the wiki
<Kinnison> Other than that, I dunno, I imagine out of the airport by 0600, so hitting SC around 1000 ?
<salgado> SteveA, might you have some time to look at my changes in basicvoting (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--basic-voting--0/filtered-diff) today?
<kiko> Kinnison, prolly
<stub> carlos: poimport reenabled as per email
<carlos> stub, thank you
<guillem> hola com va tot?
<kiko> not bad
<carlos> guillem, hi
<guillem> hi carlos
<guillem> de donde eres?
<kiko> m/f?
<carlos> guillem, este canal es de habla inglesa, la mayora no entienden espaol.
<mpt> elmo: Oh, that was my fault, sorry
<mpt> elmo: Someone was asking me about the "merge accounts" page, and trying to find it, and we guessed that you wouldn't have a Launchpad account, but you did, or vice versa
<elmo> ok, that's cool as long as it wasn't to _everyone_ ;-)
<bradb> salgado: did you see my reply to your code review of one-bugmail-per-recip?
<salgado> bradb, yep
<Keybuk> it was a "what happens if we do X?  Does anyone know someone who won't have added himself to launchpad yet?" kind of thing
<salgado> bradb, you use Mail-followup-to: header because you want the replies going to the list but not you?
<kiko> I HATE THAT HEADER
<bradb> salgado: yes; getting two emails just annoys the heck out of me
<Keybuk> why does Malone send e-mails as "Blah but really Malone <xxx@malone>" ?
<Keybuk> can't it use headers properly, and do
<Keybuk> From: Blah <blah@blah.com>
<Keybuk> Sender: Malone <admin@malone.com>
<Keybuk> Reply-To: Malong bug X <xxx@malone>
* salgado thinks about making mutt ignore that header just to annoy bradb. :P
<bradb> if I were lazier, I'd setup my filtering to autokill the second message just in case
<stub> BjornT: Is there a reason you decided to use the From: address instead of the Reply-To: to get replys to Launchpad? I know Roundup does both for some reason, but I think Keybuk's suggestion would be fine.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-51)
<mpt> arg
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: safe_flush at the end of arch_print_headers_summary, display revision info as soon as possible in archive-mirror (patch-40: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<mpt> After I've done a "make clean" on Launchpad, how do I get it running again?
<kiko> make build iirc
<kiko> and then make run
<kiko> make schema and make run
<mpt> thanks
<kiko> so carlos, daf?
<kiko> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for relation translationgroup
<kiko> carlos, daf: I've asked stub to fix up permissions for that table for the poimport user -- unless you scream
<bradb> stub: I designed/implemented the From: header. Relied on the From: header because Reply-To seemed unnecessary.
<stub> I'll update it on production but would like someone to update security.cfg and merge it as [trivial] 
<carlos> stub, I will do it
<kiko> salgado, how do you make mutt ignore that header?
<kiko> hmmm
<carlos> stub, the tests didn't detect it because the transaction problems spiv is working on
<kiko> bradb, stub, what do you think of Keybuk's suggestion?
<mpt>     ImportError: No module named gettextpo
<mpt> *** ERROR: Trebuchet died prematurely!
<mpt> kiko, that didn't work
<bradb> kiko: it's described why we didn't do that in the spec
<bradb> kiko: it seems a bit confusing, IMHO
<kiko> bradb, point dear Keybuk to the spec then
<salgado> kiko, I don't do that. neither I know if it's easy
<bradb> Keybuk: from the spec:
<kiko> btw
<bradb> The From: header will contain the name of the person that made the change. It is intended to help someone scanning their Inbox to "weight" each mail. We intend for users to take advantage of the X-Malone-BugXXX headers to filter and sort their mail if they want to, but being able to quickly scan your "critical" folder for reports from your manager can be quite useful. :)
<bradb> It's also intended to be clear that this email came through Malone ("...via Malone") and show the email address that will be replied to, rather than confusing the user with Reply-To trickery. 
<Keybuk> that doesn't say why you're not doing that
<Keybuk> it just says that you're not
<carlos> stub, the poimport security entry is completely empty??
<bradb> Keybuk: "rather than confusing the user with Reply-To trickery." is a hint :)
<Keybuk> I've never seen a user confused by Reply-To
<bradb> "show the email address that will be replied to", etc.
<Keybuk> show the e-mail address is a misnomer, most modern mail clients *HIDE* the e-mail address
<kiko> stub, carlos, daf: translator also needs permissions.
<stub>  And a test that runs the script, connecting as the correct user.
<Keybuk> so you're going to confuse the user by making them think they're replying to the submitter, not Malone
<carlos> kiko, any table we use will need permissions, as I said, it's empty :-?
<kiko> carlos, could you list the tables to stub, then, please?
<carlos> stub, I told you already that I had to disable that test because transaction problems
<mpt> Can anyone tell me how to unbreak my Launchpad?
<mpt> Sorry to be such a millstone
<carlos> stub, spiv is working on it
<kiko> ah
<Keybuk> (you just confused me, you see, and I don't consider myself an idiot user :p)
<bradb> Keybuk: isn't that was "via Malone" is for?
<jamesh> mpt: is the GlobalLinks class in your branch meant to be used?
<Keybuk> I assumed that meant it came from Malone, not that my reply would go to Malone
<carlos> stub, is there an easy way to get the list of tables the script needs?
<mpt> jamesh: no, I should have removed that
<carlos> stub, is it possible that you were executing that script as the poexport user?
<bradb> Keybuk: where did you think your reply would go to?
<Keybuk> the original submitter only
<Keybuk> I actually hunted for a few seconds in the e-mail to find out how to copy that into malone
<Keybuk> and then noticed the From: address was mangled
<carlos> it makes no sense that it does not have any right, we executed it before...
<mpt> Keybuk: How much do you use Bugzilla?
<Keybuk> occasionally
<bradb> Keybuk: hm, interesting. you're the first person to have mentioned being confused by this. which is not meant to suggest that obviously it's not a problem, but rather that i'd be curious to see what some proper user testing of the email notifications would discover, before we change anything just yet.
<mpt> All Bugzilla mail comes from bugzilla-daemon@whatever
<Keybuk> bugzilla doesn't have a mail-reply-to-comment thing though, does it?
<mpt> no matter who caused the change, and no matter what bug
<Keybuk> I've always gone to the web page to reply
<jamesh> mpt: unleess the admin has changed the from: address
<stub> carlos: env LPCONFIG=production PYTHONPATH=$HOME/dists/launchpad/lib LP_DBUSER=poimport LP_DBNAME=launchpad_prod LP_DBHOST=emperor python $HOME/dists/launchpad/cronscripts/rosetta-poimport.py -q
<mpt> Keybuk: sure, but that's not your use case here, your use case is sending mail to the person who made the change
<jamesh> mpt: I've seen some with bugzilla@...
<mpt> Neither Bugzilla nor Malone let you do that
<Keybuk> when I get an e-mail from a BTS with some text in it, I want to be able to reply to it
<Keybuk> to reply to the comments that person makes
<Keybuk> the headers of the incoming e-mail should be set up to make it obvious that the reply is going to be copied into the bug tracking system
<mpt> fair enough, I occasionally do that too (usually to say "that comment probably wasn't helpful)
<mpt> but the most common case is adding a comment to the bug itself
<Keybuk> using the standard From (person who wrote the comment), Sender (automatic system that generated the e-mail) and Reply-To (where your reply will go) headers would accomplish that
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so I expect that replying to a mail from $BTS should add a comment to the bug itself
<mpt> Is this the Reply-To-Munging-Considered-Harmful flamewar in disguise?
<mpt> I think it is
<jamesh> mpt: we aren't munging emails -- we are generating them
<Keybuk> Reply-To is harmful for mailing lists, not ordinary use
<carlos> grrr
<kiko> I was about to say that.
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> I forgot to remove the automatic imports from the notifictions
<carlos> daf, be prepared, we are being spammed...
<Keybuk> From: Matthew Paul Thomas <mpt@canonical.com>
<Keybuk> Sender: Malone <malone@launchpad.ubuntu.com>
<Keybuk> Reply-To: Malone Bug 1488 and Matthew Paul Thomas <1488@bugs.launchpad.ubuntu.com>
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> would be how I'd do the headers
<Keybuk> From mpt, really sent by Malone and replies go to the magic address that sends to both
<mpt> ok, so what would a "Reply" button do?
<Keybuk> reply would go to the Reply-To address
<Keybuk> Reply-To overrides From, From overrides Sender
<mpt> so some mailers have a special "reply to author" function?
<Keybuk> this is spelled out very clearly in the RFC, and I've never seen a non-compliant mail client
<kiko> carlos, automatic imports?
<mpt> Thunderbird is sorta non-compliant because it refers to From as "Sender" in its UI
<Keybuk> some mailers do provide a "reply to the From, ignoring Reply-To or Mail-Followup-To" function
<mpt> ok
<carlos> kiko, hoary imports
<Keybuk> and, in my example, that button becomes useful
<Keybuk> because I can deliberately reply to you, in private, to avoid mail going to the list
<mpt> that seems reasonable, bradb?
<carlos> kiko, the po imports are being executed so we are getting confirmation emails
<Keybuk> uh, s/list/bug/
<bradb> salgado: replied to your reply. do i get my r=salgado now? :P
<Keybuk> where in the current system, I can't do that ;)
* bradb catches up on scrollback
<carlos> kiko, s/hoary/breezy/
<kiko> I think Keybuk is correct.
<bradb> hm
<bradb> Of the headers mentioned, I only show From: in my mutt configuration
<bradb> You might be right, but I'll note that: 1. you'd be less confused but I'd be more confused and 2. would it be a good idea to user test this on a couple more people before we change functionality that has only recently been released?
<bradb> One other thing I was curious about: when's the last time you guys replied to an email where the address that was replied to was a different address than the From: address of the email? What about Normal People? Is it something they'd be used to?
<kiko> I think so
<Keybuk> the mutt default config includes reply-to
<Keybuk> (me just checks)
<Keybuk> checked
<kiko> bradb, I think Keybuk is right, and moreover, stub does too.
<salgado> bradb, it should be good to go now.
<mpt> bradb: (1) The current behavior hasn't been user-tested either, and (2) I doubt this is the sort of thing you could user test at all
<bradb> mpt: 1. exactly my point ;) as to whether it's testable or not, i'm not really sure
<bradb> do you guys have an example of a threaded email discussion where the From: address and the Reply-To: are different?
* Keybuk points at debbugs
<Keybuk> From: 	Vagrant Cascadian <vagrant+bugs@freegeek.org>
<Keybuk> Reply-To: 	Vagrant Cascadian <vagrant+bugs@freegeek.org>, 319421@bugs.debian.org
<Keybuk> Sender: 	Debian BTS <debbugs@bugs.debian.org>
* Keybuk picks the bottom example in his inbox
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Minor cleanups to database/potemplate.py, and a lint.sh fix (patch-2151: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<bradb> looking at my RSS feeds in tbird, i only see the From: address
<bradb> so, there's this notion with transactional email being a customer service representative
<bradb> the From: field of a transactional email should show two things:
<bradb> 1. a recognizable brand name
<bradb> 2. something to distinguish this email from spam
<bradb> if we make this change and i file a bug
<bradb> i'm going to get a bugmail
<bradb> From: Brad Bollenbach <brad.bollenbach@ubuntu.com>
<mpt> from "Brad Bollenbach"
<mpt> a highly suspicious name
<bradb> if i ever get an email from "Brad Bollenbach", yes, i'm going to be highly suspicious :)
<mpt> bradb, if you're receiving bugmail when a bug is *reported*, it's because you're involved in software development, which means you're almost certainly on one or more development mailing lists, which means you're getting e-mail from random strangers all the time
<bradb> so, does a From: Brad Bollenbach <brad.bollenbach@ubuntu.com> achieve both the stated objects? (as per Jakob Nielsen's words, not mine, but that doc was a foundation of the design)
<mpt> And if you're getting bugmail at any other time, it's either because the bug has been reassigned to you, which means you're involved in software development, etc; or it's because you've subscribed to the bug, in which case you recognize the subject line.
<Keybuk> personally, spam-wise, I'd fine
<Keybuk> uh, find...
<Keybuk> From: Brad Bollenbach <brad.bollenbach@ubuntu.com>
<jamesh> mpt: or if someone else asks a question about a bug you openned?
<Keybuk> non-suspicious (ish)
<Keybuk> but
<Keybuk> From: Brad Bollenbach <an-email-address-that-isn't-brad's>
<bradb> Keybuk: sure, but if it were an email from yourself?
<Keybuk> suspicious
<mpt> jamesh: That == you're subscribed (in the Malone model)
<Keybuk> bradb: I'd expect an e-mail to be Scott James Remnant <scott@netsplit.com>
<bradb> Keybuk: agreed, hence the "via Malone" bit, which you've already said tells you it came from malone
<mpt> (so I should have said "you're", rather than "you've"
<Keybuk> not an e-mail address that isn't mine
<jamesh> mpt: ah.  That's "you're subscribed" rather than "you've subscribed"
<mpt> jamesh: snap.
<Keybuk> but that's abusing things for which there are perfectly good additional headers
<Keybuk> I guess you're worry is that you might be exposing your e-mail address to spam harvesters?
<mpt> bradb: "... via Malone" is often hidden beyond the ellipsized part of the From address in the list pane of my mail clients
<jamesh> we already expose email addresses, don't we?
<bradb> mpt: yup
<kiko> jamesh, to logged in users
<bradb> so, the other part is: does: Brad Bollenbach <brad.bollenbach@ubuntu.com> contain a recognizable brand name?
<Keybuk> if someone's getting an e-mail FROM malone, aren't they by definition someone with a Malone account? :p
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  and anyone receiving a bug mail would have been an authenticated user in order to subscribe to the bug ...
<bradb> Keybuk: And after the recognizable brand name question, there was another thing I was curious about: looking at a bugmail in this way in tbird, how do i actually know that the bugmail even came from Malone at all until i hit reply (and even then, do i know?)
<Keybuk> why do you care?
<Keybuk> tbird should at least show the Reply-To ?
<Keybuk> which will have MALONE in it
<bradb> Keybuk: because I want to know that it came from Malone :)
<mpt> bradb: This is a bug tracker, not buylotsofstuffwithoneclickshopping.com
<Keybuk> you do ?!
<Keybuk> put it in the e-mail body :P
<bradb> Keybuk: the more we shove in the body, the more litter in replies
<jamesh> bradb: isn't the Launchpad branding in the URL enough?
<Keybuk> I don't think that belongs in From:
<bradb> jamesh: yup, but you have to be able to see it, right? :)
<bradb> jamesh: or, otherwise, be given some hint in some way (e.g. "via Malone", whatever)
<mpt> bradb: Ok, if you want branding in the From, make it 12345@malone.launchpad.net.
<jamesh> bradb: it's in the second line of the email ...
<bradb> mpt: yep
<mpt> oh, wait, that's not the author's address
<mpt> ha
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-52)
<bradb> jamesh: users won't even get that far if the email looks spammish
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: fixed a segfault in baz archive-version (patch-41: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<bradb> do you base your email filters on Reply-To or From, for example?
<Keybuk> personally?  neither
<Keybuk> but in general, From:
<Keybuk> and if Malone was circumventing my Brad Bollenbach killfile, I'd be very upset with it <g>
<mpt> haha
<bradb> hm, this is all sounding a bit far-fetched to me so far
<jamesh> bradb: if users start assuming that emails with senders of the form "foo bar via Malone" and we get popular, I can guarantee that we won't be the only people sending emails of that form :)
<Keybuk> for reference, procmail's filters check sender, from and to
<Keybuk> uh, reply-to
<mpt> "via" doesn't seem a very robust way of inventing new headers
<Keybuk> plus the rfc already gives you perfectly servicable headers for this :p
<bradb> I'm trying desparately to convince myself that it's a good thing that a From: address in no way indicates this email is connected to Malone.
<kiko> bradb, turn it around. try to convince /us/ that there is a need for the from address to indicate the mail comes from malone.
<kiko> bradb, remember that there is a [bug XXX]  bit in the subject
<Keybuk> (and read  3.6.2 of RFC 2822 :p)
<mpt> bradb: And don't refer to people who are talking about e-commerce :-)
<bradb> kiko: http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20031208.html, in particular, this passage:
<bradb> In most cases, the from field should clearly show two things: a recognizable brand name (if available), and a function that clearly distinguishes the message as a transaction rather than an advertisement. In our study, effective senders included reservations@hilton, tickets@amtrack.com, and ship-confirm@amazon. Note that most of these from lines were truncated by the in-box view: you typically have no more than 20 characters to conv
<mpt> bradb, what did I just say? :-P
<bradb> kiko: [Bug 42]  foo, doesn't give any hint that it's from Malone
<bradb> could just as well be from bugzilla or somewhere else.
<mpt> bradb: How about "[Malone bug 42] ?
<Keybuk> bradb: those are for totally automatic messages though
<Keybuk> your messages are retransmissions of an e-mail or comment supplied by an author
<bradb> mpt: it's only Malone bug 42 if it's bug #42 on Malone, right?
<Keybuk> btw
<Keybuk> those three things happen to be in my killfile ;P
<mpt> bradb: Only if the same applies to "via Malone"
<bradb> mpt: also, microcontent. do we have room for "[Malone..." at the beginning of every subject line?
<mpt> bradb: No we don't, kiko's just jumped on me for that
<bradb> Keybuk: not necessarily.
<bradb> Keybuk: could have been a status change, adding an external link, setting a bug private, etc.
<Keybuk> right, so _those_ e-mails should be From: Malone ...
<Keybuk> seriously, look at debbugs, it does this exactly right
<Keybuk> because it's had ten years of people who know how e-mail systems should and must work making absolutely sure it does
<Keybuk> your argument seems to be that some random e-commerce spam site says you should put Malone branding in the From address
<bradb> Keybuk: dude, you also think that three bug statuses exactly right. :) there are non-power-users involved here too, right? :)
<Keybuk> mine is that you're giving the recipient more power by using the headers properly
<Keybuk> uh, I think there are _two_ bug statuses; "open" and "closed" :p
<bradb> oh yeah, heh :)
<Keybuk> separating the original author and autonomous system allows me to make a choice
<Keybuk> I can hit "reply" and send it to the autonomous system (in Reply-To)
<Keybuk> or I can "reply to author" and send a private mail to the person who made the comment
<Keybuk> the Sender header clearly identifies the mail as been generated by malone
<bradb> mpt: so, from a usability perspective, you think it's a good thing that that the From: address *not* in any way indicate that this email came from Malone?
<mpt> bradb: No, I don't think it's a good thing, but I think the current approach causes other problems that are worse overall.
<bradb> as if life weren't already difficult enough for MLM's with the bugmail from address :)
<bradb> mpt: such as?
<mpt> bradb: Such as not being able to reply to the commenter without a fiddly copy-and-paste work.
<Keybuk> or allowing people to use Malone to e-mail people who have killfiled them
<bradb> Keybuk: this change won't really change that
<bradb> Keybuk: remember, people can add comments when they make other changes
<Keybuk> those should be From: person-who-made-the-change
<Keybuk> so I can reply to it to ask them why
<mpt> bradb: If a confirmation from a Nielsen-hiring e-commerce site to you gets lost, that's their loss. If a Malone message to you gets lost, that's your loss and yours alone. You have an interest in ensuring you get Malone mail, and we're not making it particularly hard to get such mail.
<bradb> i concede that the not-being-able-to-reply directly easily is an annoying problem, but i'm not sure that i agree that that's even worse than not knowing that the email came from Malone
<Keybuk> you know the e-mail came from Malone
<bradb> Keybuk: how?
<Keybuk> assuming you're not using a broken mail client (<g>) you can see the Sender: header
<Keybuk> and the SECOND LINE in the e-mail says malone
<Keybuk> and the Reply-To (which your e-mail client is _very_ broken if it's hiding) says Malone
<bradb> Keybuk: dude, inside the body is too late :) the point is to make it clear to someone swimming through their inbox.
<Keybuk> in the summary view, the fact it begins [Bug XXXX]  is a bit of a hint that it comes from Malone, or some other BTS
<kiko> I agree with Keybuk 
<bradb> looking at tbird, it appears to me to be just showing From:, but maybe i'm doing something wrong
<Keybuk> personally, I tend to search on the XXXX as the duplication between different systems that e-mail me is low
<Keybuk> the chances are the "via Malone" bit is going to get truncated off ANYWAY in the summary view
<Keybuk> [Bug XXX]  is the summary hint
<bradb> in my default tbird view i don't think it would
<bradb> Keybuk: not if you're already using 2 other bugzilla instances, right?
<Keybuk> bradb: don't you have one of those mad widescreen ultra-hi-res laptops though? :p
<Keybuk> bradb: I use debbugs and several bugzillas every day, and have still never got the same XXX bit
<Keybuk> I just filter my mailbox on the Bug#
<Keybuk> I don't think about which BTS/Bugzilla/etc. it came from
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  change bugmail notification to one bugmail per recipient (patch-2152: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> carlos?
<kiko> or daf?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stub]  fix up security permissions for my stuff (patch-2153: scott@canonical.com)
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<jordi> hey
<jordi> carlos
<jordi> hmm
<mpt> jamesh: Did you want me to remove that stray class before you re-review the footer branch?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stub]  fix up security permissions for my stuff (patch-2154)
<jamesh> mpt: I hadn't actually started reviewing it -- just took a quick glance
<Keybuk> SteveA: is Launchpad "Plone" or "Zope 3" ?
<SteveA> what does that mean?
<Keybuk> <-- he asked
<Keybuk> I thought it was a Plone app written with Zope 3
<Keybuk> or something
<Keybuk> but then I confuse Plone, Zope and Twisted all the time
<SteveA> we are borrowing the plone CSS stylesheet
<SteveA> that is all of plone there is in there
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so what's Plone?
<SteveA> plone.org
<Keybuk> I thought Plone was a webapp framework on Zope?
<SteveA> it is a content management system built on zope2
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  More lintage fixes, and FINALLY make lint.sh work with python files (patch-2155: christian.reis@canonical.com)
* terrex se va a cenar // is going to dinner
<bradb> gotta step out for a bit, back later
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko, rs=sabdfl]  add dummy 'Code branches' page for each person (patch-2156: mpt@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-07-28
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Nuke TeamView; all its methods were moved to PersonView in preview merges. (patch-2157: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-53)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Fixed write-through mirror, added a testcase (patch-42: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: make make clean only clean up files (and not symlinks); fixes mpt's make clean crisis. rs=stub,jamesh,dilys the destroyer (patch-2158: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: properly stash launchpad statistics in the db [r=stevea]  (patch-2159: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<bradb> kiko: is SteveA still there
<bradb> ?
<bradb> i want to send him some refactored BugTaskSet.search to look at right now. was hoping he had 5-10 mins to look it over, in case you guys are offline all weekend.
<kiko> prolly not 
<kiko> monday :)
* bradb emails anyway, just for kicks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add BranchDataStorage patch to database/schema/pending (patch-2160: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1552 filed on Malone by Daniel Robitaille: typos in the about Malone page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1552
<dilys> New Malone bug 1554 filed on The Launchpad by Madpilot: better launchpad <--> wiki integration
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1554
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, here is what appeared
<Burgundavia> dilys New Malone bug 1554 filed on The Launchpad by Madpilot: better launchpad <--> wiki integration
<Burgundavia> dilys https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1554
<Madpilot> interesting, thanks
<SteveA> bradb: yo
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> bradb: replied to you
<bradb> yes, reading now, thanks
<SteveA> this is still the first step, of course
<bradb> right
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Kinnison> kiko: ping?
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm about to head off to my gate. See you tomorrow
#launchpad 2005-07-29
<dilys> New Malone bug 1558 filed on The Launchpad by svaksha: system error while exporting files
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1558
<Madpilot> hi all... I created a Launchpad account a couple of days ago, and on Launchpad, it works fine. However, i still can't login to the Ubuntu wiki with that account.
<Madpilot> I thought they used the same data?
* terrex is away: Alimentndome // I'm eating st
<jblack> 90% of the way home. 
<bob2> hey jblack!
<jblack> bob2! What's shaking my man? 
<bob2> my fat ass!
<bob2> how was brazil?
<jblack> Hard core. :) 
<jblack> The week went pretty wel until saturday. Then I went white water rafting wieth everyone and got chewed up by mosquitos that left scabs. 
<bob2> woah
<bob2> sounds like fun
<bob2> decent food?
<jblack> The food is awesome. ! 
<bob2> hahaha
<bob2> yay
<jblack> They only speak one language : meat, and lots of it
<bob2> yeah, I thought you'd like that :)
<jblack> watch out for that airport though. They overbook confirmed flights. An hour early isn't enough. You need to be ther at least 2 hours early.
<bob2> ow
<bob2> did you miss out, or just nearly?
<jblack> We've also got some some cool launchpad/supermirror stuff coming up. 
<bob2> oh, I look forward to seeing it
<jblack> Yeah. Its gonna be cool stuff. 
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/unp/+members/
<Mez> why do all the expiry dates show the same
<Mez> even though they are set differently (and set to different than it says on the list0
* jblack waves 
#launchpad 2005-07-30
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning carlos 
<carlos> sivang, morning
<sivang> carlos: whats' the new days brings for launchpad development ? 
<carlos> ?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1564 filed on The Launchpad by Carlos Perello Marin: Cache problems with SQLObject
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1564
* cprov waves morning all
<jordi> hi
<daf> oi
<carlos> jordi!
<jordi> hi carlos
<carlos> jordi, dude, finally, I have a table in my house so you can come to have dinner when you want :-)
<jordi> carlos: yay.
<jordi> have you visited IKEA?
<carlos> jordi, my sister
<jordi> nice
<jordi> -rw-------  1 jordi jordi 790M 2005-07-25 13:02 Mail/caughtspam
<jordi> hmm. no wonder it took a while to open
<carlos> jordi, :-D
<jordi> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey jordi
<sabdfl> carlos: are we near 1.0 yet?
<jordi> Hmm, is the 1.0 release announcement going to be translated as the Matar release notes?
<carlos> sabdfl, the import process is stalled, I'm waiting for stub to know where the problem is, but I think we would send it as soon as we check that production update scheduled for today does not breaks anything
<jordi> if so, I guess I can use access to the draft to translate it.
<carlos> sabdfl, as I suspect that the problem is with our sendmail queue 
<carlos> sabdfl, is stub around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Moved poparser warnings to the logging system (patch-2161: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1566 filed on Rosetta by Carlos Perello Marin: Duplicated msgids and wrong exports prevents some .mo exports
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1566
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<kiko_> thanks for filing that bug carlos 
<kiko_> I was going to go crazy about it
<SteveA_> hi
<jamesh> carlos: approved your rosetta-karma branch.
<bradb> morning
<bradb> SteveA_: might you have some time to look at the IBugTaskSet.search refactoring patch this morning?
<SteveA_> bradb: yes
<bradb> cool, thanks
<dilys> New Malone bug 1569 filed on The Launchpad by Brad Bollenbach: makepagetest.py raises an exception preventing me from creating a test for the BugTaskAssigneeWidget
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1569
<jblack> Morning guys
<carlos> jamesh, cool, thanks
<carlos> stub, around?
<carlos> jblack, morning
<bradb> BjornT: in your Bug 1555 report, I see:
<bradb> From: =?utf-8?q?Bj=C3=B6rn_Tillenius_via_Malone_=3C1555=40bugs=2Elaunchpad?=@bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com,
<bradb>         =?utf-8?b?LnVidW50dS5jb20+?=@bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com
<bradb> Any idea what that's about?
<BjornT> bradb: yes, i've already fixed it. even CC:ed you when i fixed it.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.26 config (patch-101: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<bradb> BjornT: cool, thanks
<daf> SteveA_: hi
<stub> carlos: yo
<carlos> stub, hi
<carlos> stub, could you check what happens on production that poimport seems to be stalled?
<stub> eh?
<carlos> stub, I don't get emails from it and the sql query that you send me to know the amount of .po imports pending does not changes since Sturday
<carlos> stub, the rosetta-poimport  script
<stub> could you check what happens on production that poimport seems to be stalled? <== does not parse
<daf> >>> de_carlos(_)
<daf> "poimport seems to be stalled on production, could you check what's causing it?"
<carlos> stub, hmm, could be, that kind of expression is valid in Spanish :-D
<stub> oh...
<carlos> at least people understand me, sorry
<carlos> daf, thanks
<daf> :)
<daf> carlos speaks English, he just sometimes does it in a different order to the rest of us
<carlos> yeah, that part is a bit difficult for me, the order change...
<stub> it has been running for around 80 hours, and is happily chewing up 99% CPU
<daf> yay
<carlos> hmm
<stub> Shall I kill it so you can check its logs?
<carlos> stub, could be it a problem with the sendmail queue? we are using it a lot
<carlos> stub, it sent about 1700 emails before getting stalled
<carlos> not sure if it's related but as you had some problems with the sendmail queue and had to change the way it works....
<stub> I can't check that - needs elmo unless you are logging stuff anywhere
* stub should tee the output to a file
<stub> Shall I kill it?
<carlos> stub, yeah, please, kill it. That way I can see the output and guess if it's a problem or it's normal
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix spurious pofile creation [r=stevea]  (patch-2162: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<stub> killed
<carlos> stub, thanks
<carlos> stub, another question
<carlos> stub, do you have scheduled gina run on production already?
<carlos> stub, martin needs language packs as soon as possible and I need ubuntu imported into launchpad to do that
<carlos> I can implement a workaround for that, but I prefer if we do it the right way
<stub> Nope - not scheduled. A version of Gina that should be runnable will be landing today though. I suspect Kinnison and Mark will want it to be run
<carlos> Kinnison, sabdfl: Could I assume that gina will be executed on production later today?
<Kinnison> carlos: no
<carlos> Kinnison, when will you know if it will be executed?
<Kinnison> We've not discussed it yet
<Kinnison> Currently we can't publish what we import
* Kinnison lunches
<carlos> ok, then I will execute plan B
<carlos> Kinnison, thanks
<sabdfl> carlos: that landing was for you
<sabdfl> you know the problem where looking at a pofile creates it?
<sabdfl> it's fixed by that landing
<carlos> sabdfl, yeah!
<carlos> cool
<carlos> I thought you landed it already and daf and I got confused because the code was still creating it
<carlos> sabdfl, thank you!
<sabdfl> carlos: you're welcome
<daf> cool!
<sabdfl> there's a general pattern in there that i would like you guys to look at
<sabdfl> first, for content object Foo we have a DummyFoo in the same file
<daf> that means I can take another look at #1024
<sabdfl> it's also registered in zcml/foo.zcml
<sabdfl> ok so far?
<daf> yup
<daf> presumably implementing IFoo
<carlos> yeah
<sabdfl> daf: yes, but not necessarily completely
<sabdfl> then in browser/traversers.py you have a little magic
<carlos> daf, fixing 1024 would be really good
<sabdfl>     user = getUtility(ILaunchBag).user
<sabdfl>     if request.method in ['GET', 'HEAD'] :
<sabdfl>         return potemplate.getPOFileOrDummy(name, owner=user)
<sabdfl>     elif request.method == 'POST':
<sabdfl>         return potemplate.getOrCreatePOFile(name, owner=user)
<sabdfl> this is slightly evil, but SteveA_ concurs it's the best way to handle this
<sabdfl> essentially, when we are traversing as a GET, or HEAD, we traverse onto the DummyFoo
<sabdfl> (if we don't have a real one)
<sabdfl> but when we are traversing for a POST, we create the Foo if we don't have it
<sabdfl> this fits with the idea that you should only INSERT or UPDATE on a POST, a GET or HEAD should always be read-only (SELECT)
<sabdfl> make sense?
<daf> yep
<sabdfl> carlos, daf: i think the POMsgSetView implementation could be much simpler, using this pattern
<sabdfl> essentially, it's doing the same thing: show a blank (Dummy) if we don't have one on read, and create it if we don't have one on write
<daf> yeah, I think the pattern is sound
<carlos> yeah, that way we create the objects only when are needed
<daf> laziness is good
<bradb> BjornT: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1235 appears to be fixed. Is it?
<bradb> SteveA_: Any news on the IBugTaskSet.search refactoring review?
<SteveA_> carlos, sabdfl, daf: the "testing the type of request in the traverser" hack will appear in the navigation stuff (although i haven't worked out exactly how yet)
<SteveA_> bradb: not yet.  busy speccing.
<bradb> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.26 config (patch-102: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<bradb> BjornT: What's your reviewer availability looking like? I was wondering if you might have a chance to review my BugTaskAssigeeWidget branch today(ish)?
<bradb> or salgado?
<salgado> bradb, don't count on me for reviews this week. I'll probably won't have time for them because of the sprint
<bradb> ok, i'll put it in BjornT's queue, thanks
<mpt> http://slashdot.org/cheesyportal.pl
<mpt> (works best in Netscape 4)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.26: Cherry pick patch-2153 into production (patch-1: scott@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<jordi> sorry, just came back home
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<SteveA_> bradb: ping
<jordi> My biggest problem right now is that I know little of how Canonical and/or launchpad works internally. I guess it'll take a few weeks.
<jordi> SteveA_: who will I have to report and ask questions to? You, or daf/carlos?
<kiko> ME
<jordi> kiko!
<jordi> POP THE TRUNK, kiko
<kiko> you said
* bradb summons SteveA from the offline world
<elmo> err, we know the librarian and authserver are down, right?
<elmo> ah, looks like a production update
<elmo> stub: it might be nice if 'warn-elmo' was in the update procedure to avoid me panicing when nagios starts whining
<daf> echo "I'm updating production, kthxbye" | mail elmo@ubuntu.com
<elmo> 550 User elmo unknown
<daf> pedant
<bradb> SteveA: are bugtask_attrname and query_arg acceptable?
<SteveA> maybe just attr_name and attr
<SteveA> if that is clear in the context
<SteveA> keep them consistent with each other
<bradb> one is the name of an attribute of an IBugTask, the other is a value passed to the function to filter the results based on the value
<bradb> so, attr_name and attr, respectively?
<SteveA> is attr_name and attr clear to you, in that code?
<jblack> elmo: vyi,  vostok's root filesystem is up to 64% used 
<elmo> jblack: yeah, I know
<bradb> SteveA: IMHO, not really
<bradb> SteveA: that's why i suggested bugtask_attrname and query_arg, since those names seem to more clearly describe what their values represent
<SteveA> i really think they should be related
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixes to '(Required)' presentation and the translations download form (patch-2163: mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> query_arg is ba
<SteveA> bad
<bradb> SteveA: if you want, i'll happily change it to be attr_name and attr, respectively
<SteveA> because it is just saying what you intend to do with it
<SteveA> and does not express how it is related to that name
<SteveA> maybe you can try this
<SteveA> write a comment above the 'for' loop
<SteveA> that explains what is done with the name and the object
<SteveA> and then change the names to make them clearest in that comment.
<SteveA> bradb: write the comment
<SteveA> see how it comes out
<SteveA> you will find some better names like this
* bradb ponders
<SteveA> i think the comment will be good to add anyway
<bradb> the comment i had was:
<bradb>         # Loop through all the foreign key columns and build WHERE
<bradb>         # clauses for them. Note that each param's name is (not so
<bradb>         # coincidentally) named identically to its corresponding
<bradb>         # database table column.
<SteveA> you are not looping over foreign key columns, though
<bradb> right, i'm looping over the names of them
<SteveA> so, you should use the term "arguments"
<bradb> true
<SteveA> if you say "take the arguments to this method that refer to foreign key columns in BugTask..."
<SteveA>  "note that the name of each argument is named the same as its corresponding database column"
<SteveA> so you have arg_name and arg_value
<SteveA> i also think
<SteveA> that you should change the list of kw args into a dict right at the top of the method
<SteveA> or even into two dicts
<SteveA> and explain it there
<SteveA> then the rest of the code gets a bit simpler
<SteveA> anyway, consider it
<bradb> sure, i could try that
<daf> hmm
<daf> how do I use unicode strings in psql?
<lifeless> in what sense ?
<daf> select foo from bar where foo = 'some string that has weird unicode characters';
<lifeless> I don't know if psql is unicode enabled ,,, but try this - ensure your LANG etc are unicode  ones, not C.
<lifeless> then just type.
<daf> aha
<daf> no, it does weird stuff if I just type
<daf> but I can encode it as UTF-8 and then use \x
<daf> hmm, not sure if that's actually working
<daf> ah, using \e works
<daf> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file81d4ky.html
<carlos> ok, so we have 5 msgids that use it...
<carlos> daf, so we should be careful when fixing our database
<daf> yep
<carlos> daf, the problem is that from time to time, people will add it again
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-55)
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileD8K41w.html
<daf> they looks fairly sane
* carlos hopes the extra memory arrives on time before I leave to Brazil... 512MB is not a good amount of memory to work on launchpad + evolution + firefox...
<jblack> lifeless: I'm starting work on the bazaar roadmap. Anything you'd like to see in there? 
<lifeless> jblack: roadmap?
<lifeless> how was the flight back ?
<jblack> Not bad. Got a solid 5 hours of sleep. :) 
<jblack> The roadmap is a request from the benevolent self-appointed one. How the baz community is getting over to the bzr way of doing things
<lifeless> jblack: well, I'd like to have some sense of feature-dfference, what features are considered must-haves and what are likely to be dropped. you'll need to talk with mpool and abentley heavily on this
<jblack> Yeah. I think that comes along with. :) 
<jblack> Sorry for the latency. I'm trying a a pcmcia equivilant of a cell phone out. so far, its not very impressive.
<bradb> SteveA_: I just emailed you with the bit of BugTaskSet.search that I rewrote based on our discussion earlier.
<lifeless> jblack - I suggest you spend a day or so just using bzr, and get a real feel for it
<bradb> Could you take a look when you get a chance?
<lifeless> it will make it much easier to write relevant stuff
<jblack> Yeah. I plan on doing that. :) 
<carlos> stub, ping
<SteveA_> bradb-brb: much better.
<dilys> New Malone bug 1572 filed on Rosetta by Carlos Perello Marin: Problems with encoding and .po exports when it's not UTF-8
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1572
<daf> carlos: cheers
<carlos> daf, it took some time as production was down
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: show distrorelease language stats on distrorelease page [r=stevea]  (patch-2164: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<bradb> SteveA_: cool, can i merge it?
<SteveA_> yes
<bradb> cheers
<BjornT> bradb: i won't have time to review your branch today, still have a lot to do before i leave for brazil. i could review it during the trip, though. (i might be able to review it tomorrow morning before i leave)
<BjornT> bradb: and bug #1235 isn't fixed. it's still possible to go past the last bug and get a system error
<bradb> BjornT: re: the review, sure, whenever you have time. no urgent rush. re: the bug, ok, just making sure.
<bradb> SteveA_: right now, when my constraint function on IBug.duplicateof returns False, all I see in the form is the rather de-humanized "Constraint not satisfied" error message. Where can I read up on how to display a useful error message when a field's constraint is not met?
<SteveA_> <bradb> SteveA_: right now, when my constraint function on IBug.duplicateof returns False, all I see in the form is the rather de-humanized "Constraint not satisfied" error message. Where can I read up on how to display a useful error message when a field's constraint is not met?
<SteveA_> bradb: i'd have to look into it, and i can't here
<SteveA_> bradb: save it until you're in brazil
<bradb> ok
<daf> hmm
<daf> which continent is mpt on?
<jblack> When I left him, the southamerican one
<daf> aha
<daf> Brazil-people: where's mpt?
<salgado> daf, he's probably comming back soon. we had a problem here and everybody got disconnected
<daf> ok
<daf> thanks
<carlos> btw, will we have network at the hotel?
<salgado> carlos, I don't think so, but the office is 2 blocks from the hotel
<carlos> ok
<daf> aha!
<daf> mpt: I need some help making a table look non-hideous
<mpt> daf: <thead>
<mpt> Now what's your question?
<daf> hmm
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Rosetta karma support r=stub,jamesh (patch-2165: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<daf> carlos: yay!
<carlos> daf, ;-)
<carlos> stub, hi, is this patch ok? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2kLFHW.html
<carlos> stub, I forgot to commit that branch
<carlos> stub, and the production update broke the imports again
<stub> carlos: I've fixed those permissions on production. Please commit the patch.
<carlos> stub, ok
<carlos> stub, thanks
<jblack> Is the mailing list manager broken? 
<Mez> ooh, i like the addition to -bugs :D
* Mez pets dilys
<Mez> and group calendar!
<jblack> elmo: ping
<Mez> how do you reassign which "project" owns a "package"
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  refactor BugTaskSet.search; remove function-defined-within-a-method crack, remove ILaunchBag depedence, improve variable names and comments. (patch-2166: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<jblack> Mez: Since everyone else seems rather quiet... ;) 
<jblack> mez: presuming that you mean a product rather than a package, I've usually gotten a launchpad admin to do it
<Mez> ok
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> how to remove a branch
#launchpad 2005-07-31
<jblack> usually 've gotten a launchpad admin to do that too. 
<Mez> kk
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix a tal condition that was in the wrong tag (leaving an icon without text in some cases) and fix a link in person-portlet-emails.pt (patch-2167: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<stub> daf: That query is taking between 5 and 7 seconds on production. So you will need to use a cache if you want the most recent translators for a language to be visible in the web app
<stub> daf: The only way to speed it up is to do it for an individual pofile instead of all pofiles.
<carlos> daf, stub or perhaps use the latest_submit field
<carlos> s/latest_submit/latestsubmission/
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed missing permissions for the poimport user r=stub (patch-2168: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
* Kinnison makes mewling noises
<elmo> jblack: ?
* mpt urges his merge along
* mpt merges his urge along
<Mez> kinky
<Kinnison> mpt: eww
<Kinnison> mpt: Here, have a safety pin
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.26: Cherry pick patch-2167 (patch-2: rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<jblack> elmo: I tried subscribing to the bzr email lists and didn't get much in the way of a response. Are subscriptions disabled? 
<elmo> err, no idea, I don't run the lists - you want jdub, or whoever runs that list (probably mpool)
<jblack> okedoke. =) 
<jblack> thanks
* carlos -> bed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  distro release page cleanup, and spelling fixes (patch-2169: mpt@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1575 filed on The Launchpad by Camilo: Error retrieving template
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1575
<sabdfl> night all
<sabdfl> bradb: looking forward to having you here later this week!
<madduck> what if i forgot my actual email address used to subscribe to launchpad?
<madduck> can someone do a `grep madduck` over the user database?
<madduck> it's somewhere in the pobox.madduck.net domain, I am sure...
<carlos> madduck, What's your name? it's easier to use the web interface 
<madduck> madduck i suppose
<madduck> i'd be surprised if it were anything else.
<carlos> madduck, Did you used Madduck as your name in the registration form?
<madduck> probably, yes. lowercase though.
<madduck> or Martin Krafft
<madduck> oh, you mean the firstname/lastname?
<madduck> lastname is surely Krafft
<carlos> madduck, yeah
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/?name=Krafft&searchfor=all
<carlos> seems like you have two accounts
<madduck> i am important. :)
<carlos> you should merge both accounts
<madduck> i should. or just delete one.
<carlos> ubuntulinux.org@pobox.madduck.net
<carlos> that's your email for one of the accounts
<carlos> madduck, we don't allow deletions, just merge both accounts and that's all
<madduck> can i somehow change the account name?
<madduck> launchpad-ubuntu-com is not really cool.
<madduck> can you ddetermine the exact email for the other account?
<madduck> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/launchpad-ubuntu-com
<madduck> ?
<carlos> launchpad.ubuntu.com@pobox.madduck.net
<carlos> madduck, you cannot change it from the web page, I think you should request it
<carlos> salgado, ^^^ ?
<madduck> wow. now it works.
<madduck> change it to madduck if possible.
<carlos> madduck, I cannot do that
<madduck> that's weird...
<carlos> madduck, salgado is your man (he can tell you the status of changes to the account name)
<madduck> ah, ok.
<madduck> salgado: when you get back...
<Mez> any LP admins her e?
<Mez> (and awake)
<morgs> Mez: what do you need? Some things I can do through the web interface, but some things need the database admins...
<morgs> Mez|Hiding: ^
<madduck> salgado: i need to depart (channel limit on freenode), but find me on ubuntu-devel, debian-devel, or via privmsg. thanks.
<Mez|Hiding> morgz - I need a produyct changing to be owned by a project
<Mez|Hiding> and a "branch" removed from it
<morgs> Mez|Hiding: I can do the project/product link, but not the branch. What are the details?
<Mez|Hiding> product: ubp-hoary-unofficial project: ubp
<morgs> OK, I'll take a look...
<morgs> Mez: the product is now linked to the project.
<Mez> ty morgs 
<morgs> Mez: I can *edit* the branch (name, description etc) but not remove it.
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> same here
<Mez> I want it removed
<Mez> I thought it would allow us to say, file bugs on a branch
<Mez> but, we cant
<morgs> Mez: Ask stub when he comes on line - he can either do it, or tell you how to request it :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: unbreak the log file for brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--filebug-labels-fix--0--base-0 so that merge works again (will only fix after you merge this into your branch) (patch-2170)
<bradb> morning
<bradb> what's a good site for news/weather/etc in portugese, from which I can also get weather forecasts for so carlos?
<bradb> see also: portuguese
<jblack> lifeless: When you have a chance, let me know what you'd like to see from me this week? 
<lifeless> jblack: I'd like to see a draft of the documentation for switching to baz, I'd like to se the supermirror using pybaz in production
<jblack> Sounds like a plan. 
<jblack> About switching to baz...  my belief was that we're targing 2.0 for the switch. 
<jblack> However, bzr doesn't look ready to switch to yet, and baz2.0 is targing bzr.... 
<jblack> Would you and Mark perfer we target switching to baz 1.5 ? 
<jblack> lifeless: (in case you switched off this window)  ^^^
<lifeless> jblack: the wswitch to documentation is for baz 1.5
<lifeless> jblack: 'Bazaar'
<lifeless> baz 2.0 is at least 6 months away IMO, but we want to build the community now.
<jblack> Sounds great.
<jblack> elmo: ping
<jblack> Is keybuk ok? 
<kiko> he's alive
<bob2> is he feeling any better?
<jblack> I've got 16 really nasty welts from mosquitos, and he got bit worse than me. 
<kiko> yeah
<bob2> gah
<kiko> the mosquitos aren't the problem
<kiko> it's the vector
<kiko> the unnamed vector
* jblack applies the breaks
<jblack> Is keybuk anything other than a happy camper? 
<bradb> jblack: *16* *really* *nasty* *welts*?
<jblack> bradb: Nothing like a normal american mosquito bite, yes.
<bob2> bradb: are there mosquitos in canada?
<bradb> bob2: in montreal no, not really. in winnipeg, it's pretty horrible.
<jblack> but the mosquito bites look like 1cm red/brown spots with a small hole in the center that haven't healed all the way.
<bob2> hm, wow
<bradb> jblack: in what area where you assaulted by these mosquitoes?
<jblack> On the river.
<Keybuk> well, the Tirolesa stuff
<jblack> Oh, you're here. I was starting to panic. 
<Keybuk> about?
<bradb> jblack: did you use mosquitoe repellent?
<jblack> bradb: Yeah.
<Keybuk> I don't _think_ the mossie bites were the cause of being very ill yesterday
<bob2> ah, good, scott isn't dead
<jblack> Yeah. Too soon for Dengue fever. 
<Keybuk> simply because I was already feeling a little down on Saturday
<jblack> But I've been looking out for you for days. My leg looks nasty, and I knew you got bit a lot worse than me. 
<bradb> what's the temperature like atm?
<Keybuk> you forget, I was already pretty bitten from Helsinki
<jblack> Then kiko says "he's alive", which leaves lots of room for things like 'he's off in some anonymous hospital room on life support as he battles <some potentially deadly disease>' 
<Keybuk> I was _very_ ill yesterday
<Keybuk> got sent back to the hotel
<jblack> Ahh. Thats probably why I coudn't get answers yesterday.
<jblack> How do your legs look? 
<bradb> so, portuguese site for news/weather/etc...anyone?
<kiko> bradb, google?
<morgs> brazil weather [I'm feeling lucky]  -> http://www.wunderground.com/global/BZ.html (except that it's in English... translate into portuguese with babelfish...)
<bradb> the life so short, the craft so long to learn
<Keybuk> jblack: lots of bites :)
<bradb> SteveA: will you have time for a drive-by review before I catch my flight later this afternoon? I've got a patch on the way (once commit/diff is done) that defines IBugTarget, which IProduct, IDistribution and IDistroRelease extend, and which the content classes implement
<bradb> it's a pretty straightforward patch, i think
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  Add 'Help us improve' link to the bottom of every Launchpad page (patch-2171: mpt@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1581 filed on The Launchpad by mbp: "lead maintainer" field is inaccurate
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1581
<bradb> SteveA: you've got mail
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-56)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.5: make stringfds not suck so much in the way of donkeys - use doubling buffer sizes to amortize size against time (patch-11: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<SteveA> bradb-lunch: i'll see what i can do after lunch
<dilys> New Malone bug 1583 filed on Soyuz by Matthew Paul Thomas: /distros/ubuntu/+anything gives a system error
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1583
<dilys> New Malone bug 1584 filed on The Launchpad by Matthew Paul Thomas: Tests don't check for titles of non-existent pages
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1584
<bradb-lunch> SteveA: thanks. (i've got until 16:00 your time before i head out)
<madduck> where the heck does wiki.ubuntu.com get the email address from to which it sends update notices for subscribed pages?
<madduck> it sent an email to my uni address which i've surely never entered!
<ddaa> madduck: look into your launchpad account configuration
<madduck> yeah, it's there, but neither default nor confirmed...
<Mez> lol
* madduck smells a flea
<ddaa> no other suggestion, sending emails to an unconfirmed address looks like a bug to me.
<madduck> yeah. :)
<bradb-lunch> madduck: spiv's the man to talk to about that.
<dilys> New Malone bug 1585 filed on The Launchpad by madduck: sends email to unconfirmed mail address
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1585
<madduck> i filed a bug
<madduck> see
<madduck> cool. :)
<bradb-lunch> awesome, thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix checkwatches spam: supply the correct logger argument to LockFile (caused by lowercase imports, tsk tsk), and kludge BUGZILLA into bugzilla in externalsystem. (patch-2172: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<bradb-lunch> i'll assign it to spiv
<jordi> hi guys
<jordi> oh come on.
<jordi> madduck in here too
* madduck smooches jordi
<Mez> o_O
<lifeless> ddaa: hey he2
<lifeless> bah
<bddebian> Hello
<bddebian> Can I ask about a problem signing the Coc on launchpad in here?
<cprov> bddebian: sure you can
<lifeless> arh, that would be bad then
* bradb-lunch starts packing for .br
<bddebian> I get this: str: Code of Conduct digest do not match: c465b66f20804fbdb84ae0528c61d9314d67704f vs. 3541fc8e43a1d448fd441c0ab285434b7d38f549
<SteveA> bradb-afk: launchpad--targetize-IBugTask--0  looks good to me
<bradb-afk> SteveA: awesome thanks
<cprov> bddebian: it means you are not signing the original version of CoC, please download and sign it again.
<bddebian> cprov: I just downloaded it?  Then did gpg --clearsing coc.txt and pasted it in?
<SteveA> bradb-afk: so, we have at least one more step to do.
<bradb-afk> SteveA: unwrap BugTaskSet.search, you mean?
<bradb-afk> there's also IBugTask.target to add
<bddebian> grrrr
<SteveA> bradb-afk: yeah, and work out what we need to do to ensure that security is taken into account.
<ddaa> mpt: why the hell are you calling me "Monsieur Allouche"?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1586 filed on The Launchpad by Robert Collins: No way to run a story of pagetests without running all pagetests
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1586
<ddaa> when I saw that line it triggered my "probably spam" neuron group...
* mpt runs to mark Robert's bug as a duplicate
<mpt> ddaa: Sorry, I was feeling light-headed
<mpt> ddaa: and when SteveA pointed out that I'd left out the Subject line, I felt suitably chastened
<ddaa> Oh right, that too :)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1587 filed on The Launchpad by Robert Collins: Diagnosing page test failures is hard
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1587
* bradb-afk encourages multi-lingual launchpad discussion
<ddaa> I guess a non-surprising way to phrase it would be to start with "Good morning Mister Phelps" :)
<bddebian> So can I not just copy the CoC from the webpage paste it in a file, sign it then copy/paste the signed message back in??
<dilys> New Malone bug 1588 filed on The Launchpad by Robert Collins: Plain text exceptions in failing pagetests
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1588
<cprov> bddebian: I'd explicitly suggest you to use the "download" feature
<bddebian> cprov: OK.  I'm just on a Windows box, ssh'd to my Ubuntu machine atm :-).  Thx
<mpt> I'm getting hundreds of test errors, the first dozen of which are "ImportError: cannot import name IBugTaskSubset"
<mpt> s/dozen/few dozen/
<kiko> mpt, blame brad. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  define IBugTarget. extend in each of IProduct, IDistroRelease and IDistribution. (patch-2173: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<bradb-afk> mpt: did you add a config somewhere in ZCML related to IBugTaskSubset?
<bradb-afk> (or, for that matter, did you add an import of it in a Python file somewhere?)
<bradb-afk> IBugTaskSubset passed away last week, so make the necessary arrangements.
<kiko> jblack, I'm going through specs and cleaning them up, so leave SupermirrorSpecifications to me (it's actually going to be SupermirrorSpecification)
<kiko> okay?
<jblack> Ok. 
<jblack> Right now I'm focusing on micrating the supermirror to baz 1.4.2, and a baz swithc document anyways.
* bradb-afk heads out...see you guys in .br!
<mpt> Plural Expression: n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2
<SteveA> hungarian?
<SteveA> or maybe slavic
<Kinnison> lifeless: I upgraded baz and it still blows goats :-)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1590 filed on FOAF by Guilherme Salgado: Differentiate between validated and unvalidated accounts when people try to register emails that are already registered
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1590
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.26: Cherry pick christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--randomfixes--0--patch-42 into production (patch-3: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> damnit, PQM is faster than my upload
<mpt> SteveA: Croatian, but that's not the point
<mpt> If it's presented in the Web app, it should be translated into humanese
<mpt> unless you're an admin
<mpt> (and for a preview-ish sort of function, even if you are)
<Mez> any of you guys here know the score with @ubuntu.com emails?
<Nafallo> hmm, no news on #1496?
<Nafallo> salgado, cprov: ^
<kiko> ahoiee
<Nafallo> kiko: ?
<kiko> I'm busy tearing apart a wiki, never mind me
<Nafallo> kiko: hehe, oki :-)
<salgado> Nafallo, we have a fix for that but it'll need more discussion before being merged. :-(
<Nafallo> salgado: I know. Mostly wondered if the discussion had taken place already? ;-)
<Nafallo> salgado: I want to add my GPG-key ;-)
<salgado> Nafallo, not yet. maybe we'll be able to discuss it this week or the next one
<Nafallo> salgado: oki :-). could you change the PendingUpload to New/Accepted or something? :-)
<salgado> Nafallo, done
<Nafallo> salgado: thanx :-)
#launchpad 2006-07-24
<lifeless> jelmer: whats the branch ?
<jelmer> https://launchpad.net/people/jelmer/+branch/samba/svn-4.0
<jelmer> It has ~9000 revisions and was added on friday IIRC - launchpad doesn't seem to have problems with the wireshark branch which has 18000+ and has been added later
<lifeless> so I wanted to ask you
<lifeless> we have a discussion at the moment about 'bzr branch' and formats
<lifeless> I think that 'bzr branch' changing formats surprises users
<lifeless> and that the default behaviour should always be to preserve the control-dir format
<lifeless> i.e. format6 branches stay as format6, metadir stays as metadir, hg stays as hg, git stays as git
<lifeless> the branch looks ok to me, its mirrored correctly.
<lifeless> can you please file a bug on launchpad-bazaar about it ?
<lifeless> but svn can't really branch natively :)
<jelmer> lifeless: Sure
<jelmer> I think it indeed makes sense to keep the original format in the case of distributed systems
<jelmer> All the centralised systems should (imho) use the default bzr format
<jelmer> or perhaps, rather, all systems that can't easily build a full branch (all history locally)
<jelmer> s/full/heavyweight/
<jelmer> What do you think should happen when making a checkout of a .hg branch? What format to use?
<lifeless> now *thats* a question :)
<lifeless> hg does not have a checkout facility itself
<lifeless> (heavyweight or lightewight at the moment)
<lifeless> so, I think it needs to convert by definition
<lifeless> (because commit is not natively implemented for hg - we use their pythno module to commit
<jelmer> hmm
<jelmer> So I guess the choice is between always converting foreign branches to a bzr format, or only converting them when the particular method (branch/lightweight checkout/heavyweight checkout) is not supported for the particular foreign branch format.
<lifeless> but in theory, we can build the same logic for hg using our implementation, and commit builder
<lifeless> and have a 'native commit' which would let us do the local commit, push, finalise sequence. *I guess*. I dont know their smart servers beahviour well enough to know if that would in fact honour our semantics
<lifeless> my concern is that conversion takes time
<jelmer> But what sort of .hg control dir would you create in the local dir? 
<lifeless> a real one :)
<lifeless> lots of issues to figure out - how to tell .hg its bound etc etc etc
<lifeless> more reasons to convert on checkout
<jelmer> right
<jelmer> so there'll always be cases where conversion will be necessary ('bzr branch' on a SVN branch, etc)
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> hows your patch to the bzr-hg coming along btw ?
<jelmer> I haven't looked at it again yet - got distracted by some other projects
<jelmer> with a bit of luck, I'll resend a fixed version before the next weekend 
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> I am hoping we can reuse the inventory synthesis in bzr-git
<jelmer> ah, ok - I haven't looked at your git plugin yet
<jelmer> Have you tried it on the kernel yet?
<lifeless> they have very similar but not identical models
<lifeless> bzr vis on the kernel in git? no
<lifeless> I dont have a kernel tree in git format
<lifeless> it will be slow though - its a fork() roundtrip per revision access
<lifeless> that can be fixed by smarter implementation of the higher order methods like get_revision_graph to query for all the revision data and (shock, horror) cache it
<jelmer> There is no library or anything that can read parse gits control format?
<lifeless> the official interface is 'git'
<lifeless> as opposed to libgit. AFAICT there is no libgit even
<jelmer> Ouch
<jelmer> I wonder what the darcs folks use - apparently they have git support as well
<lifeless> dunno
<lifeless> probably they are doing 'conversion' not 'model and access'
<lifeless> (baz-import vs the hg/git/svn plugins)
<lifeless> conversion is always an easier proposition
<lifeless> in that you are expected to cache and stream and take a while
<jelmer> looks like they're actually able to use git repositories as if they were darcs branches
<lifeless> oh? I take it back then
<lifeless> they can commit to them ?
<jelmer> apparently - 'darcs record' is supposed to work
<jelmer> http://darcs.net/DarcsWiki/DarcsGit
<lifeless> get yourself a copy of Git (0.99 or later) and run make; this should build a libgit.a.
<lifeless> static library only
<jelmer> ahh
<jelmer> I guess you can always dlopen() a binary though
<jelmer> ;-)
* jelmer wonders how well Pythons ctypes would work with binaries
<lifeless> holy fuck
<lifeless> git-core ships an entire copy of subprocess.py
<jelmer> probably because python 2.3 doesn't have subprocess
<lifeless> the right answer there is 'depend on python 2.4' ;)
<lifeless> theres no mention of it in the debian copyright file. :(
<jelmer> you're talking to a poor part-time Debian sid user who is still stuck with python2.3
<jelmer> ;-)
<lifeless> at a minimum, the debian *package* should not ship like that
* jelmer nods
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/53827
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53827 in git-core "Please ship libgit.a" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<jelmer> ah, guess that's probably a better idea than opening the git binary (-:
<jelmer> hmm.. when I get the time, I'll have a look at bzr-darcs - apparently it isn't hard to wrap haskell in python
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I'd use pyrex and make a git.so plugin for bzr myself
<lifeless> no point thunking through haskell, when the darcs and bzr models are also not the same
<lifeless> oh, sorry, misread you
<lifeless> yes, bzr-darcs would be cute
<jelmer> How well does pyrex work? Using SWIG really discouraged me to use binding generators unless I had to create bindings for more than 2 different languages
<lifeless> pyrex isn't a binding generator
<lifeless> have you read the readdir branch ?
<jelmer> ah, looking at the website made me remember. I was confusing it with some ctypes alternatives for Python
<jelmer> lifeless: Haven't looked at the code yet, no
<jelmer> lifeless: I'm keen to see it go in though.. running 'bzr status' on 5000-file branches very often now that I'm using bzr for my Samba work
<jelmer> Only git-core for Python2.3 in Debian.. :-/
<jelmer> s/git-core/stgit/
<jelmer> s/2.3/2.4/
<jelmer> time to get some sleep, apparently.. 'night!
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> how could i be sure that all my installed programs are in my language? can I do it?
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Lord_Athur> I use kubuntu + edubuntu-desktop, but some sub-menus of the edubuntu programs are in English in the kde menu,How do I make an specification about it in order to show that the language of the menu application is the wrong one?
<mpt> Lord_Athur, that seems like a bug, not a subject for a specification
<Lord_Athur> ok,
<Lord_Athur> so, how do i notify a bug?
<mpt> It might be just that they're not translated yet
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mpt> What is an example of one of the programs?
<Lord_Athur> I'm chilean(so my language is Spanish):
<Lord_Athur> "entretenimientos educativos" :"languages":"kanagram(juego de .....".
<Lord_Athur> in that example you can see a menu which is in English
<mpt> ah, so "Languages" is in English but should be in Spanish
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> and it could be difficult for young children know what to do in these situations
<Lord_Athur> so, I'd like to report that bug or help or help to traslate it
<mpt> ok, to start off I'd suggest reporting a bug here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<mpt> Then someone will put the bug report into the correct package
<mpt> Then if you want to, you can find the Rosetta translations for that package, and translate it yourself :-)
<Lord_Athur> thanks mpt 
<Lord_Athur> mpt, in a part of the bug reports there are three optios for "asigned to". what may I choose?
<Lord_Athur> I mean, do I put "Me"?
<ajmitch> only assign to yourself if you'll be the one fixing the bug
<ajmitch> generally just leave it as default
<Lord_Athur> ok thanks
<Lord_Athur> Thanks all, I leave now
<Lord_Athur> bye
<elkbuntu> wtf.. launchpad still doesnt import my key :|
<elkbuntu> "HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x940BDA96&op=get"
<sabdfl> hey guys, where's the new push location? and has the copy from chinstrap been completed?
<jamesh> good morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jamesh 
<carlos> morning
<spiv> jamesh: you know what else would be good to randomise to break tests?  os.listdir.
<jamesh> spiv: yes, it would :)
<spiv> jamesh: I just reviewed a doctest that I think is accidentally depending on ordering of os.listdir (via glob.glob), hence the thought :)
<lifeless> rotfl
<lifeless> ddaa: meeting time!
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<spiv> SteveA: Good evening.
* spiv breathes a sign of relief after finishing the process-upload-tidy review.
<malcc> Yeah, sorry about that one, I promise to keep my branches smaller going forward
<Kinnison> Pah, I bet it wasn't as bad as the 'OMG, all of soyuz, WTF?!' branch we gave to jamesh
<jamesh> no more mega soyuz branches, please
<Kinnison> :-)
* Kinnison ruffles jamesh
<Kinnison> I promise, I will never give you another mega branch
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 7
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> who art here ?
<spiv> I art.
<lifeless> ok
<jamesh> me
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> bjorn is on leave
<lifeless> next meeting:
<lifeless> 2006-07-31 at 1100 UTC.
<lifeless>  ok?
<jamesh> ok
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> 2 at 5 days old
<spiv> process-upload-tidy is reviewed as of nearly an hour ago.
<lifeless> spiv and spiv
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> 1 at 5
<lifeless> 1 at 4
<lifeless> and 2 at 3
<lifeless> this is all under control IMO
<lifeless> lots of stuff at one day
<SteveA> hi
* SteveA reads scrollback
<lifeless> jamesh: is pending-reviews running ?
<jamesh> let me check
<jamesh> stale lock on the working repo
<lifeless> ah :)
<jamesh> also chinstrap's filesystem is mounted read only
<lifeless> righto
<lifeless> ok, any other business? any new tricks to watch out for ?
<lifeless> 4
<spiv> My inclination to move some tests from doctests to plain python is growing.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> can you write up your feelings on why? I suspect I'll agree :). 
<spiv> doctests actually harm readability for sufficiently complex code -- people don't ever seem to use inline comments, even when defining 20 line functions :)
<lifeless> lets have a discussion on the list ?
<jamesh> doc tests do seem to result in more test dependencies than would be nice
<spiv> I'll write up my thoughts for the list.
<lifeless> and ok.
<lifeless> any other business ?
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> thanks for comingg
<lifeless> spiv: happy to chat now about it, but didn't want to minute it :)
<spiv> lifeless: Ok :)
<spiv> The readability thing is funny, because that's the reverse effect to the typical doctest effect, where comments are easier to write than code.
<spiv> But you almost never see a helper function in a doctest with a docstring explaining what it does or what args it should take, let alone comments inside them.
<spiv> You do sometimes see big paragraphs before them that try to explain everything, and then the large code, where in plain python the comments would be one at a time, right next to the relevant line of code.
<lifeless> yah
<spiv> Also, complex helper functions don't tend to fit neatly into a doctest narrative.
<lifeless> thats my biggest bugbear
<lifeless> narrative tests are great for showing people how to use an api
<spiv> So they tend to get defined where they're needed, but are more general than that case would seem to need, because actually they're also used 100 lines further down
<lifeless> but beyond that I find it quickly becomes harder to grok that a tonne of focused tests
<spiv> Whereas in a TestCase, you have an obvious and neat place for a helper: a method on the TestCase.
<spiv> Anyway, I guess my concerns are:
<spiv>   * helper functions more than 3 lines long are almost always very ugly in doctests
<spiv>   * you get long, rambling tests with complex setup, rather than lots of focussed, specific, isolated tests (let alone *unit* tests)
<lifeless> yup
<spiv> testing.txt is a good counter-example to my concerns.
<spiv> It does lots of things, but the individual sections are independent and readable on their own, without 200 lines of context.
<spiv> There are other niggles, e.g. I saw this today:
<spiv> +  >>> if process.returncode != 0:
<spiv> +  ...     print stdout
<spiv> +  ...     print stderr
<spiv> +
<lifeless> right
<spiv> Which ought to be just ">>> process.returncode\n0"...
<spiv> ...but then you don't get the debugging you need.
<lifeless> people want unittest debugging because they are debugging things, not demonstrating the api
<spiv> assertEqual(0, process.returncode, "failed, here's more info: %s" % ...) doesn't have that issue.
<spiv> The doc/soyuz-*.txt tests I saw in a review today are what brought this on, if you're curious.
<gapz> 'lo
<lifeless> spiv: just about any unit-as-doctest brings it on for me :)
<jamesh> morning bradb 
<bradb> hey jamesh 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm trying to link a bug in ubuntu to a bug in debian, and i need a 'product' to go with the bug number and remote BTS - what is this 'product' it needs?
<LarstiQ> Is that the case?
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: use the "also affects: distribution" link rather than "also affects: product"
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok, i'll have a shot, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> it says 'upstream', rahter then 'product', thats probably what caused the confusion
<Kamping_Kaiser> done, thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: I suppose it is a bit confusing since Debian is a little way upstream of ubuntu :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i jsut had an oops - ID  OOPS-205B211  
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/205B211
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> grrr. that was my good night rejection. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> it'll wait. gl :)
* bradb & # dentist (again) && lunch
<flacoste> kiko: hi!
<kiko> hey flacoste!
<kiko> good to see you around
<flacoste> how was mallorca?
<kiko> it was great
<kiko> good work
<kiko> just spent about 12h between airports though
<flacoste> got a chance to enjoy the mediterranean?
<kiko> not really
<SteveA> kiko was a crazy cycling dude
<SteveA> 0wning the mountains
<flacoste> aha! I guess that's as good as the sea for some
<kiko> well you have to understand
<kiko> there was only from 6am to 8:30am to do anything but work
<SteveA> this is true
<flacoste> i am sure the sea was nice at 6:30 :-)
<kiko> I have no real idea
<kiko> jbailey saw the sea I hear
<kiko> hey matsubara 
<SteveA> I photographed it from a distance
<SteveA> it was blue
<matsubara> yo kiko 
<kiko> matsubara, nice work on the timeouts eh?
<kiko> hey carlos, jordi, salgado 
<kiko> I was thinking
<kiko> you know, now that KarmaContext has landed
<kiko> it is actually possible to better track where a person did karma actions
<kiko> which could in theory replace the query we do for +translations.
<kiko> what do you guys think?
<salgado> hey kiko
<carlos> kiko: hey dude
<carlos> kiko: yeah, I guess we could use it as a kind of cache for that page
<kiko> carlos, we would just need to store the template the person was translating
<kiko> right?
<salgado> you mean, somehow store the bug/spec/whatever that the person created/changed/... ?
<kiko> salgado, yes. what do you think of that?
<carlos> kiko: we could get it from the context
* carlos -> meeting with Steve
<kiko> carlos, I don't think salgado stores the real "context"
<carlos> let's talk later
<kiko> he stores the "pillar"
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> salgado, does that sound possible,reasonable?
<matsubara> kiko: Indeed quite a decrease. there are some pages left to improve though.
<salgado> it probably is possible, I think. but I don't see how the KarmaContext implementation helps on that front
<kiko> matsubara, I'm thinking about +translations
<kiko> salgado, well, in karmacontext you already give us some information related to the context, right?
<salgado> yeah, the product or distribution
<kiko> salgado, so, for instance, it'd be a matter of adding some extra info there.
<kiko> salgado, sound.. possible?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/sabdfl/+translations
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> I'd need to store the actual pot translated.
<kiko> err po-file
<salgado> it should be doable, but I guess we'd need a few extra columns, each one being a foreign key to a different table, no?
<kiko> salgado, I guess, yeah. kinda crummy but, well, we could do it just for translations for now. does that sound awful?
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<salgado> why only translations?
<kiko> salgado, to stop +translations from timing out.
<carlos> kiko: ok, I'm back
<carlos> kiko: you are right, we only have the product or sourcepackage
<carlos> kiko: but I guess that good enough to reduce the amount of time we need to calculate their contributions
<kiko> carlos, so we'd need to add an extra column there, which would only be not null sometimes. what do you think?
<kiko> SteveA, have an opinion?
<carlos> kiko: hmm, let's try first without changing our database
<kiko> carlos, how would you do that?
<SteveA> kiko: yes.  chocolate is better than ice-cream
<kiko> SteveA, I meant wrt using KarmaContext to track translations.
<SteveA> I haven't given it any particular thought.  What's the problem it can solve or improve?
<kiko> +translations timing out. see above.
<carlos> kiko: use the same query we have now, but instead of joining all potemplates across all distributions/products, just join the ones that we actually know he worked on
<kiko> carlos, I see. that's an interesting idea.
<kiko> carlos, using an IN () subselect?
<carlos> I guess, yes
<carlos> kiko: I think we could try that and if it's fast enough we save some complexity in our database...
<kiko> I guess.
<salgado> if we do that there may be some contributions not showing up
<kiko> salgado, why?
<salgado> (not sure how big of a problem that is, though)
<kiko> old ones you mean?
<salgado> yes
<carlos> salgado: we would be interested on latest contributions, say one month or so
<kiko> salgado, well, we could also poison the database. :)
<SteveA> kiko: I don't see the connection between karma and +translate
<SteveA> or +translations
<salgado> we'd use the karma as a cache, basically
<SteveA> is the idea that the context-specific karma stuff acts as a log
<SteveA> of the translations that you have done
<SteveA> and so you can rely on that log to display the translations you did
<kiko> SteveA, exactly.
<kalosaurusrex> hey guys! does launchpad have the ability to run support reports of some sort?
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: what do you have in mind exactly?
<SteveA> kiko: I think it makes sense to do that.  I can think of four ways to reasonably achieve it, and two that are actually worth considering.
<kiko> SteveA, rock and roll
<SteveA> kiko: 1: add a bunch of extra columns to the karma table to link a karma record to other entities.  but even then, the meaning of the link depends on the type of karma
<SteveA> 2: keep the karma table simple, without links.  add a new "karma translations" table for the extra info.
<kiko> yes, correct.
<kiko> SteveA, carlos suggested 3: framing the query for translations into translations that we know the user has actually done (via karma)
<kiko> salgado, does karmacontext store the source package?
<salgado> yes
<kiko> cool
<kalosaurusrex> flacoste: well it would be nice to be able to get a report on date issues is open and closed, and be able to get some stats on that. as well as if there was an option to add more fields and could get reports on those it would be useful.  like operating system support reports, and some specific stuff that would be useful to me (what printer, etc.)
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: that's an interesting idea, currently Launchpad doesn't have much in terms of reporting
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: the date open/closed report would be possible to implement
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: but the other stuff (by operating system, printer, etc.) would be more problematic since we don't track that stuff now
<kalosaurusrex> flacoste: I gotcha.  well perhaps sometime in the future. but open/closed would be cool :)
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: can you add a bug report to https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker about that?
<flacoste> SteveA: do you still plan to do some adapter refactoring this week?
* flacoste had an item on his agenda to ping you about that today
<kalosaurusrex> flacoste: sure thanks!
<SteveA> flacoste: that would be next week, when I'm not sprinting
<SteveA> kiko: if we start using the Karma table as an person's activity log as well as for the Karmic implications of that, we should rename it Activity, and use Activity to calculate Karma.
<kiko> why not?
<flacoste> SteveA: i thought that it was next week you were sprinting, no problem, I'll ping you again next week :-)
<SteveA> kiko: why not what?
<kiko> rename it to activity. :)
<SteveA> I don't understand what you're asking
<kiko> I'm agreeing with you
<SteveA> why not?
<SteveA> ;-)
* SteveA goes to talk bzr with the bzr lp team
<kiko> heh
<kalosaurusrex> flacoste: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+bug/53913
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53913 in launchpad-support-tracker "[support tickets]  reporting functionality" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<kalosaurusrex> hope it makes sense.  not enough coffee yet.
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: thanks!
<kalosaurusrex> flacoste: thanks for your time as well!
<LaserJock> bradb: around?
<Lord_Athur> hi everyone
<Lord_Athur> I've asked many times about what karma is, but
<Lord_Athur> why do I have many actions in karma, but 0 as number? It doesnt make me be clear about karma :S
<flacoste> Lord_Athur: in launchpad karma is aged: after one year it is worth 0
<flacoste> Lord_Athur: somebody did a camparison of Launchpad karma with other system: http://alligevel.blogspot.com/2006/07/karma-in-launchpad.html
<Lord_Athur> :(, I've understood that karma is gaven by the actions you do in ubuntu/launchpad, am I wrong?
<flacoste> Lord_Athur: not, this is true, it's just that karma ages so last years action aren't worth anything anymore
<LarstiQ> Lord_Athur: you need to keep active, or your karma will drop to zero.
<LarstiQ> Lord_Athur: otherwise newcomers will be hopelessly behind, not very motivating.
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if *all* actions give karma either, but I could be wrong
<Lord_Athur> lamont, you're right
<Lord_Athur> LaserJock, look at this page https://launchpad.net/people/alejandro-leonvega/+karma I've actions that are considered for karma, but no karma.
<LarstiQ> Lord_Athur: that is because you all did it today
<LarstiQ> Lord_Athur: afaik, karma is updated once per day
<LaserJock> Lord_Athur: dude, it takes a while :-)
<Lord_Athur> Hahaha, thanks all, I did some things last night in rosetta, but I don't remember in what time exactly, maybe it was this morning.
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> thanks launchpad people, see u later
* bradb gets back from 2.5 hours in a dentist's chair
<LarstiQ> eek!
<LarstiQ> bradb: you seem to still be alive?
<bradb> right now, anything i say comes out "balaaahhallblllaaahhablllab"
<bradb> LarstiQ: fvdo "alive"
* LarstiQ always finds ircing in such situations comforting
<bradb> and i'll be back tomorrow morning for more
<LarstiQ> why?
<bradb> 2 more fillings
<bradb> today was Tooth Reconstruction Day
<bradb> kiko: pong
<LarstiQ> bradb: good luck
<bradb> thanks
<jamesh> kiko: replied to your comments about the SF import
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> can I change the e-mail which I use for logging in in launchpad?
<LaserJock> Lord_Athur: yes, change the prefered email address
<bradb> Lord_Athur: You should be able to login with any email address you've registered with Launchpad, preferredemail or not.
<Lord_Athur> yes bradb, but can I change the e-mail address used at the moment of the registration in launchpad?
<Lord_Athur> thanks all, I solved it
<SteveA> lifeless: please see email addressed to you, cc launchpad list "moving from chinstrap to sodium" when you're around tomorrow.
<panickedthumb_wo> James Henstridge suggested I post this here
<panickedthumb_wo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/53678
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53678 in launchpad "defunct account" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<panickedthumb_wo> exactly
<panickedthumb_wo> and that an admin here could help me out
<kiko> panickedthumb_wo, one sec.
<kiko> panickedthumb_wo, done.
<panickedthumb_wo> you're quick!
<panickedthumb_wo> :)
<panickedthumb_wo> one more bug
<panickedthumb_wo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/53679
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53679 in launchpad "member email" [Untriaged,Rejected]  
<panickedthumb_wo> Diogo says I've never signed the CoC, but I have, before Launchpad was created
<panickedthumb_wo> signed and sent to Mako
<matsubara> panickedthumb_wo: digitally signed?
<panickedthumb_wo> yes
<flacoste-lunch> ./nick flacoste
<panickedthumb_wo> I'm not sure if it didn't get included in Launchpad because I did it before Launchpad was launched or what... and it may be that it was in the account that kiko just closed
<kiko> let me see.
<matsubara> panickedthumb_wo: you don't appear to have signed. You're not listed as an Ubuntero. What does the https://launchpad.net/people/panickedthumb/+codesofconduct show?
<bradb> LarstiQ: How do I manually unlock a branch? I tried break-lock'ing a remote branch, but I still get:
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock LockDir(sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/.bzr/branch/lock)
<bradb> when I try to push
<matsubara> bradb: chinstrap is read only
<kiko> bradb, hmmm, when I had that problem I had to end up using rspush.
<kiko> panickedthumb_wo, can you try signing again?
<panickedthumb_wo> matsubara: shows that I never signed one
<kiko> panickedthumb_wo, and uploading the signed document to https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<matsubara> panickedthumb_wo: you'll need to sign it again then and re-upload as per kiko's instruction.
<bradb> matsubara: hah!
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<bradb> matsubara: What do we do with our branches then?
<panickedthumb_wo> ok, I'll do that when I get home
<matsubara> bradb: wait until sodium is ready, I think.
<bradb> ok
<panickedthumb_wo> thanks guys
<kiko> bradb, good point!
<lucas> hi
<lucas> any idea when bug 44545 will be solved ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44545 in launchpad "FOAF Request: make all Teams into email-aliases/mailing-lists" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44545
<lucas> should I wait or create a mailing list somewhere else ?
<bradb> lucas: best to create an ML
<lucas> ok
<lucas> then what about bug 39260 ? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39260 in launchpad "Extract team members' email addresses" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39260
<bradb> lucas: I'm guessing that won't be fixed in the next week or two or three. salgado? ^^
#launchpad 2006-07-25
<torre> Hi
<torre> im from Brazil...
<torre> Im work in one governation organization
<torre> all spleeping?
<torre> sorry my bad english
<torre> helloooooooooooooooooo
<torre> Helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<panickedthumb> hey, I'm all signed and everything, email still isn't working
<panickedthumb> sorry, to those who are confused, I'm referring to this:
<panickedthumb> https://launchpad.net/bugs/53679
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53679 in launchpad "member email" [Untriaged,Rejected]  
<panickedthumb> I signed the CoC before Launchpad came around
<panickedthumb> was unaware I needed to do it again
<panickedthumb> but it's done now
<panickedthumb> am I still missing something?
<panickedthumb> I'll be idle here, if you want to chime in and let me know. Thanks
<stub> panickedthumb: What is your Launchpad username? I can check out the basics and then escalate the problem.
<milosz> hey guys, i wish in the package section you would be able to upload packages build for ubuntu (with a repo people can add) since the package menu is kind of frustrating for people who don't have packages in ubuntu
<stub> milosz: You might want to file a wishlist bug on Soyuz - the people who work on that (and can understand what you are asking for) are not online yet.
<panickedthumb> stub: panickedthumb
<cprov> stub: ping
<panickedthumb> stub: wikiname is TravisNewman, if that has anything to do with it
<stub> panickedthumb: I suspect that this is simply a propagation delay. If it takes more than 24 hours to become active, reassign your bug to james.troup@canonical.com (as he is the only person who can investigate further). If it starts working, you might want to leave the bug open with a comment requesting better documentation about the time delay.
<stub> cprov: pong
<panickedthumb> good plan stub
<panickedthumb> thanks :)
<cprov> stub: when do you plan to do the rollout ?
<stub> cprov: When do you plan on being awake? I don't think malcc will be here for a few hours yet.
<stub> Although I think I can do the rollout anytime, as the database updates will not affect the current soyuz installation
<stub> So I just need to update everything except soyuz
<cprov> stub: yes, right, you can rsync production into drescher, just don't replace the "current" symlink.
<stub> ok. So I will do the rollout as normal, except for keeping the codeline on drescher untouched. I will then leave it to you and Malcolm to change the current symlink at your leisure. 
<cprov> I'll be here in, let's say 5 hours, it will be ~ 8:00 AM UK
<cprov> stub: perfect, thank you.
<lifeless> stub: have you had a chance to look at plitting manifests?
<stub> plitting? Oh... splitting. I've looked it over but not started on the db patch. I'll do that today.
<stub> lifeless: ^^^
<lifeless> thanks!
<Mhz_> hi
<Mhz_> wow
<Mhz_> huge party here
<Mhz_> EEEEEEoooooooo
<Mhz_> there's echo
<Mhz_> hi, my name is matt
<Mhz_> I have suggestions regarding launchpad
<Mhz_> which is becoming some sort of a crashpad for me
<Mhz_> ubuntu
<Mhz_> is
<Mhz_> great
<Mhz_> someone?
<Mhz_> plz?
<Mhz_> ok
<Mhz_> bye
<stub> Give the boy a valium
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt_ 
<mpt_> spiv, can you ssh to sodium?
* spiv tries
<spiv> I can, although it doesn't have my ssh key.
<mpt_> hrmm, I get no response
* mpt_ wonders who to complain to
<mpt_> Spads!
<spiv> mpt_: do you have your ssh config setup correctly, as elmo mentioned in his mail to the launchpad list?
<mpt_> Yes, I just did that
<mpt_> Before I did it, ssh said "sodium: Name or service not known", but now it hangs instead
<spiv> What happens if you try "ssh -vv ..."
<mpt_> spiv, it gets up to "debug1: Connecting to sodium.ubuntu.com [82.211.81.198]  port 22.", and stays there
<spiv> mpt_: that's wrong.
<spiv> mpt_: it should be connecting via chinstrap.
<spiv> mpt_: so your ssh config must be incorrect somehow -- you're probably missing an ProxyCommand.
<mpt_> Should I have a "Host sodium" section in the config, modelled on the "Host chinstrap" section?
<mpt_> (that's what I assumed)
<spiv> mpt_: if you have the lines elmo included in his recent email, "ssh sodium.ubuntu.com" should work.
<spiv> mpt_: if you want "ssh sodium" to work, then you need a "Host sodium" stanza in your ssh config, but it will need an explicit ProxyCommand line.
<spiv> mpt_: which is different to chinstrap, because chinstrap is the only externally accessible box.
<mpt_> Now it's connecting, and asking me for a password
<mpt_> and my SSH passphrase doesn't work
<spiv> it'll be your password in the datacentre, assuming you have one.
<stub> Your standard ssh key should work - mine just did
<spiv> stub: Hmm, mine must be setup differently to yours then.
<spiv> I needed to add an authorized_keys file, like I had on chinstrap.
<spiv> Probably I need to poke at the internal ldap...
<mpt_> ssh asked me to accept sodium.ubuntu.com, is that what you're referring to?
<stub> spiv: Maybe the key stored in the ldap server is an old key, possibly from your missing laptop
<stub> mpt_: Nope - that is just your local ssh asking if it should trust the remote server key because it hasn't been seen before.
<spiv> stub: likely, I suppose.
<spiv> mpt_: refer to the MachineOverview page on the internal wiki
<spiv> mpt_: It says how to send an email to set your SSH key.
<mpt_> ooh, nifty
* spiv does that too...
* mpt_ wonders how long that will take
<lifeless> ok, so chinstrap has 200G of source
<mpool> hullo
<lifeless> hi
<mpool> spiv: ping?
<stub> lifeless: most of which is just noise I would expect. Perhaps just move the launchpad tree across and developers can push repositories to sodium themselves?
<lifeless> stub: rocketfuel is moved
<lifeless> stub: I'm generating a list to get elmo to rsync, but yes, we can also have people copy their own across
<spiv> mpool: pong
<spiv> I'm happy to move mine myself.  I can make sure I put all my old branches into repos as I do, rather than just my new branches.
<mpool> spiv, hi
<mpool> robert suggested talking to you to change some static text about bazaar on the launchpad.net front page - he says it's hardcoded in the source
<mpool> or rather, not editable through the web interface
<mpool> i'll send you a mail
<spiv> Ok.
<mpool> sent; should be pretty trivial
* stub waits for rocketfuel-built to finish building
<lifeless> stub: its finished
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Developer meeting: Thu 20 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<spiv> mpt__: my ssh key change has finally happened, can you connect to sodium now?
<mpt__> spiv, no
<sivang> morning folkies
<spiv> mpt: have you gotten a reply to your change@ email yet?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> The "Here are the results:" section is empty
<spiv> Oh.
<mpt> So I guess that wasn't the problem to begin with
<spiv> mpt: ah, I'm guessing maybe you have a .ssh/id_dsa.pub file, rather than a .ssh/id_rsa.pub file?
<mpt> correct
<spiv> (that was true in my case, so I had to adjust the example command line on the wiki page accordingly)
<mpt> d'oh
<mpt> ok, I'll update the wiki page
<spiv> mpt: well, your public key can be in either file, it just depends on what type of key you generate.
<spiv> mpt: NewStaffTasks also has that command, btw.
<spiv> mpt: You should get back a message quoting back the message you sent (which shouldn't be empty!), and then saying "SSH Keys replaced with ..."
<spiv> mpt: the "cat: .ssh/id_rsa.pub: No such file or directory" should have been a hint that something was wrong
<mpt> grrrr, it will once I start from the correct directory
* mpt thinks sodium should be renamed starcity
<mpt> hooray
<cprov> good morning 
<cprov> stub: how is it going with the rollout ? did you already start ?
<mpt> spiv, why is init-repo on sodium better than just copying all my branches over from chinstrap?
<mpt> wow, bug 7839 is horrid
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 7839 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu bug reporting tools need to point to Ubuntu bug systems" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/7839
<mpt> oh, it's better because I wasn't using a repository before
<spiv> mpt: if you use init-repo in say mpt/launchpad, then bzr pull your branches into that, then all the common revision data will be stored once, rather than duplicated for each branch.
<spiv> (pushing works too)
<mpt> ok
<spiv> It also means that pushing a new branch to chinstrap without rsync is still reasonably quick.
<spiv> er, s/chinstrap/sodium/ :)
<mpt> spiv, so to bring a branch into my repository it's just bzr branch chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/nameofbranch ./nameofbranch ?
<mpt> or bzr pull?
<spiv> mpt: "bzr get sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/..."
<spiv> (or "bzr branch" if you prefer, "get" is just a synonym for "branch")
<mpt> grr
<mpt> spiv, when I do that and paramiko says "Password:", what password is it referring to?
<mpt> My SSH password didn't work
<mpt> and neither did the usual chinstrap one
<spiv> mpt: oh, right.  your datacentre password, and I guess you don't have one, as per our earlier conversation...
<mpt> off to RT, then
<spiv> There may be a magic SSH switch to deal with this, just a sec
<spiv> mpt: connect to sodium with "ssh -A sodium"
<mpt> Name or service not known, ho ho
* mpt tries again with s.u.c
<spiv> mpt: Oh, right.  Well, "ssh -A ..." :)
<mpt> yay, stuff is happening
<mpt> thanks spiv
<spiv> mpt: You can set the ForwardAgent option in .ssh/options to make that permanent.
<spiv> er, .ssh/cnofig
<spiv> config.
<mpt> in the *.ubuntu.com section?
<spiv> Somewhere, probably there.
<spiv> It's easy to test if it's working ;)
<mpt> This will apparently take quite some time
<SteveA> hi
<spiv> I have set up a new pastebin on sodium: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/
<spiv> mpt: it'll probably go faster if the first thing you do in the repo is "bzr branch /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel ./rf"
<spiv> mpt: you can even delete ./rf afterwards, but that will get all the revisions from rocketfuel from a local directory, so they won't need to be fetched over sftp.
<mpt> Should I cancel the current branching to do that? :-)
<spiv> mpt: Also, call your launchpad directory "launchpad" rather than "lp", or else pending reviews won't be happy.
<spiv> Yeah, that should be ok, I think.
<SteveA> spiv: can we move across old pastes?  and if so, is it worth doing?
<carlos> morning
<spiv> SteveA: 1) yes, quite easily, 2) not sure.
<danilos> carlos: morning ;)
* spiv looks at how big they are
<carlos> danilos: hey dude!, long time since last time we meet! ;-)
<danilos> carlos: yeah, looking forward to you buying me a beer when we meet again :P
<carlos> hmmmm, what's a beer?
<carlos> danilos: do I know you?
<spiv> SteveA: people generally access pastes by URL, but copying them across won't help the old URLs to find the new pastebin instance.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so we won't copy them across
<SteveA> they'll be accessible on chinstrap again eventually
<spiv> Well, they should still be accessible on chinstrap.
<spiv> Just that you can't add new ones.
<spiv> SteveA: e.g. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecrSEwC.html works just fine.
<mpt> spiv, have you tried your own paste service?
<spiv> mpt: yes.
<mpt> Submitting it gives me a blank page, just like Kinnison's one does
<mpt> Is there a chinstrap reference lurking in the code somewhere?
<spiv> mpt: well, it's Kinnison's code...
<spiv> mpt: Hmm, that suggests your browser isn't following the redirect?
<spiv> mpt: was your paste "test1"/"test2"?  Posted twice?
<spiv> (it's hard to tell, because I just did a "test 1"/"test 2", so it's all a bit confusing ;)
<mpt> spiv, yes
<spiv> mpt: Basically, all it does is emit this:
<spiv> Content-Type: text/plain
<spiv> Refresh: 0; URL=https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/$name
<spiv> Which is rather low tech.
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<carlos> spiv: I think the paste service has an index with the titles of previous pastes there
<spiv> It's a dumb CGI that doesn't even set a proper http status code.
<mpt> well, it no worky
<spiv> carlos: it sure does.
<spiv> mpt: what browser?
<SteveA> hi lifeless.  we should work out what we want the launchpad developers to do, and send an email out with a fresh subject line explaining it.
<carlos> spiv: wouldn't that be used to get old 'pasted' texts ?
<lifeless> SteveA: spiv has been working on this, could we ask him to do that ?
<SteveA> lifeless: is it clear to you what the plan is -- what people need to do?
<SteveA> I've seen two things pass by in the email thread, one from you and one from mark
* carlos doen't care about any previous paste file he had there, it's just in case someone else cares
<mpt> spiv, Safari, but Safari *used* to work...
* mpt pouts
<lifeless> SteveA: yes. I replied to Marks but it seems to have awoled
<mpt> I see Firefox works
<SteveA> lifeless: is spiv clear on what needs to be done, and does he have all required access to do it?
<spiv> mpt: well, I haven't changed Kinnison's code except s/chinstrap/sodium/ and s/dsilvers/andrew/
<lifeless> SteveA: lets talk with him now
<SteveA> mpt, spiv: we can support safari later.
<spiv> lifeless, SteveA: hi :)
<SteveA> hello andrew
<lifeless> spiv: SteveA and I would like to put a new email together with clear TODO instructions
<spiv> mpt: I'll put in a simple workaround for you.
<spiv> mpt: if you need it.
<spiv> mpt: but you can go and find your link on the list.cgi page after pasting.
<mpt> no, I don't need it particularly
<lifeless> spiv: I like the idea of going to repos for everyone, as Mark suggested.
<spiv> mpt: ok, I'll be lazy then :)
<mpt> anything interesting I paste is from Ubuntu anyway
<spiv> lifeless: sounds good.
<spiv> lifeless: you want me to write up the details of how to do this, similar to what I've helped mpt with on this channel?
<mpt> spiv, Konqueror downloads the file instead of displaying it in the browser
<SteveA> where there are things we can just *do* for everyone, we should do it
<mpt> spiv, actually, it downloads an *empty* file that doesn't contain the text I pasted
<SteveA> the rest should be in a clear DOIT email
<SteveA> actually
<SteveA> better is a clear DOIT wiki page
<spiv> mpt: fun.
<SteveA> because then we can update the instructions
<SteveA> without sending multiple emails
<lifeless> SteveA: the problem is, that we cannot tell what is relevant or not for each developer
<lifeless> SteveA: it *needs* to be documented and done by each developer.
<lifeless> spiv: so, are you up for this?
<SteveA> I don't think individual developers have all that much data in bzr knit format
<lifeless> SteveA: historical data, we can and will do for people
<SteveA> it is feasible to say "we copy over just bzr knit trees" ?
<spiv> lifeless: I think so, but I want to be sure I understand exactly what I'm meant to do....
<spiv> Do you want me to document how to move branches from chinstrap into a repo on sodium?
<lifeless> SteveA: I deleted 8Gb of a 9Gb tree I copied over due to cruft
<lifeless> SteveA: so just saying that to the developers may be neither clear enough, nor appropriate.
<lifeless> spiv: I'd like you to document how to
<SteveA> lifeless: my proposal is, *we* determine which are bzr branches in knit format, and copy all those over.
<spiv> Why does it matter if they are in knit format?
<lifeless>  *) make a shared repo on sodium for each project - one for lp, one for bzr etc - in /home/warthogs/archives/$user/$project
<spiv> I'm assuming the vast majority of revisions are merged into rocketfuel.
<stub> cprov: haven't started yet - I needed a nap ;)
<SteveA> spiv: because those are the only branches that may be currnet
<lifeless>  *) pull into that each branch they wish to preserve as a branch 
<spiv> So if we use shared repos, there's very little cost to having old branches included.
<SteveA> right
<lifeless> SteveA: no, we cant do that except as root. permissions will kill you. Also a lot of the wasted space is due to non-repo based branches
<spiv> And part of the process of pulling branches into the repo is that all branches would be knits (that are stored in the shared repo).
<lifeless> SteveA: which have working trees and other undesirables.
<cprov> stub: no worries, ping me when you need 
<SteveA> let's do it as root, OR do it as one user, and get the permissions changed as root after we've done it
<spiv> The only problem with copying a weave branch is that it would be slower.
<SteveA> we can get special things set up just for today
<lifeless> spiv: if its going into a repo, and the repo is in knit format, it should be fast as long as the repo has already got most of the data
<spiv> lifeless: yeah, that's what I thought.
<spiv> lifeless: (hence my intentionally vague use of the term "slower", rather than "much slower" ;)
<spiv> But I agree with Steve, I think we could automate this for everyone.
<lifeless> SteveA: I can start figuring out how much data is in knit format. I expect most of the 215Gb will be in knit format branches, and if so, then we still cant trivially do it as a batch process
<stub> cprov: I think r3819 should be rolled out - you happy with that?
<stub> (that is the soyuz patch that landed patch-67-06-0.sql with the pocketroot.chroot not null
<cprov> stub: yes, it's exactly what i'd claim.
<spiv> We're looking at about ~220Mb per user for launchpad, that's about how big the repo is for rocketfuel's launchpad.
<jamesh> spiv: I had a little script to do the "pull lots of branches into a repo" if that'd help
<spiv> jamesh: I think I still have it swimming around my desktop somewhere ;)
<jamesh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/make-bzr-repo.sh
<lifeless> if we do the conversion properly, we can get by with 1Gb per user - and that allows lots of users
<spiv> lifeless: properly meaning shared repos and no working trees?
<lifeless> spiv: yes.
<lifeless> on chinstrap rocketfuel was 9Gb, on sodium, I've got it down to 1Gb
* spiv nods
<spiv> Just making sure I'm not forgetting anything important :)
<lifeless> at that size, we could not have migrated everyone at all.
<lifeless> SteveA: I replied, did you get my reply?
<SteveA> I just received an email from you
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> right now on chinstra, your bzr trees take up 7Gb
<lifeless> I think its much saner to delegate *deciding* what to keep to each developer.
<SteveA> I'm happy with the direction you and spiv are going in.  I just want to ensure you've thought through the different options, as we've had problems when we've asked everyone to follow some particular instructions before
<lifeless> as, for instance, I have no idea which of your branches are useful or not.
<SteveA> people choose to vary the instructions without being fully informed about why they are as they are 
<SteveA> and then other things break
<SteveA> for example, people using "launchpad-repository" as their repository directory on chinstrap broke pending-reviews
<lifeless> SteveA: ok, in which case, yes, I think we have no better choice than good doco. But we can be very precise about what is user-varyable, and what is not.
<SteveA> so, I figure it is worth at least exploring setting up everything for everyone in a consistent way
<lifeless> spiv: how is this sounding to you ?
<lifeless> SteveA: we can automate the repo initialisation with a little admin chmod love
<lifeless> spiv: by that I mean do 'init-repo $user/launchpad && bzr branch rocketfuel/launchpad/devel $user/launchpad/devel && chmod $user $user -R' for each user
<lifeless> which will give people a lot less guesswork about where things go
<spiv> lifeless: I see no reason why we shouldn't do that.
<spiv> It eliminates the entire "Do once" section of the doc I was just sketching out.
<SteveA> spiv: I propose that you put your docs up on a wiki page at SodiumSetup on the launchpad wiki.
<SteveA> then mail the list and tell people that instructions will appear on that page, and invite people to subscribe to that page if they would like to
<spiv> lifeless, SteveA: if we do that, then the migrate procedure becomes a very simple: "ssh -A sodium; cd /home/warthogs/archives/$USER/launchpad; bzr get sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/$USER/launchpad/$BRANCH", where $USER and $BRANCH are replaced by the user, of course.
<SteveA> then we work on instructions here, and put them on that page when they are done
<SteveA> that way, people catching up with the mail thread on the launchapd list will not be so confused
<spiv> (and then of course they need to remember to push to the new location, etc)
<SteveA> and will have clear direction from us
<spiv> SteveA: I'll do that.
<spiv> SteveA: but I think it would be great to do what lifeless suggests, to do the common, necessary steps for everyone automatically.
<SteveA> I agree wholeheartedly
<spiv> SteveA: can you or lifeless make that happen?
<SteveA> I'll do it now
<spiv> SteveA: excellent
<spiv> SteveA: Moin claims you are editing SodiumSetup
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> I just said I'd do it now
<SteveA> the documentatio should appear there only when the system is prepared too
<SteveA> including permissions etc.
<spiv> Oh, I thought you said for me to make that page.  Ah, ok.
<lifeless> spiv: please dont use bzr get 
<spiv> lifeless: "bzr branch", sorry :)
<lifeless> spiv: its confusing because it does not do what baz get did, instead use and document 'bzr branch'
<spiv> I'm a lazy typist on IRC.
<lifeless> lazy good, wrong bad :)
<lifeless> brb
<spiv> Well, not so lazy that I use all lower-case or omit punctuation... ;)
<SteveA> will bzr get be deprecated soon?
<spiv> lifeless: arguably, what "bzr branch" does isn't much like what "baz branch" did either ;)
<spiv> lifeless: (I'll document bzr branch, of course.)
<lifeless> spiv: well, it makes a new bzr branch for you, which is what baz branch did
<lifeless> SteveA: it should get turned into an alias for checkout soon, which will make it do what baz get did do when it did do stuff
<spiv> Heh, my fingers are trained to follow "sftp://" with "chinstrap".
<doko> carlos: ping
<carlos> doko: pong
<doko> carlos: the OOo po's currently merge translations with the same msgid into one place; unfortunately that is broken in the current translate-toolkit. does rosetta have a problem, if I do not merge the msgid's for the next upload, and then turn merging on again, if translate-toolkit is fixed?
<carlos> doko: rosetta will reject those .po files because are not valid
<carlos> doko: wait, seems like we have a solution
<doko> carlos: which one's are invalid?
<carlos> danilos: could you explain him how to do that?
<danilos> doko: PO files which have several messages with the same msgid are invalid
<danilos> doko: you can fix them using 'msguniq' tool from gettext-tools
* doko grumbles that rosetta should fix these ...
<danilos> doko: (look at options --use-first and -u)
<carlos> doko: so I guess you could use that command as a post processing tool until pootle fixes their code or we finish the native support for OO
<doko> but aren't the message identifiers lost? "discard duplicates"
<danilos> doko: yes, but I can explain what I did when I translated OOo to Serbian
<doko> danilos: I think when you translated that, you did translate the 250 separate files ...
<danilos> doko: nope ;-)
<doko> danilos: but?
<doko> if I discard the message identifiers, how can I convert back to the GSI format?
<danilos> doko: I only had like 50 of them: http://prevod.org/programi/openoffice/2.0/osnovno
<danilos> doko: well, the trick is to create a new (or several) big PO file and discard identifiers
<danilos> doko: I created one per-directory of OOo
<danilos> doko: and then used that to fill-in all the 250 of them using msgmerge
<doko> ok, so how did you merge back these and generate the GSI file?
<spiv> lifeless, SteveA: draft of the migration howto: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileOmZ7Eu.html
<stub> I've disabled the soyuz cronscripts, pending the Launchpad update.
<danilos> i.e. 'for i in sw/*.po; do msgmerge -u $i path-to-my-compilation/sw.po; done'
<danilos> or something like that, I forgot the msgmerge syntax 
* spiv proofreads
<SteveA> spiv: /me looks
<lifeless> spiv: please give a concordance of all the user ids
* doko thinks it's easier to include a copy of the old translate-toolkit until the new one is fixed ...
<lifeless> spiv: rather than 'want to migrate', perhaps 'want to keep'
<lifeless> spiv:    bzr sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/$USER/launchpad/$BRANCH
<lifeless> is missing a verb
<lifeless>     # REPLACE "sqlobject" here with whatever component you need.
<lifeless>     mkdir -p /home/warthogs/archives/$USER/
<lifeless>     cd /home/warthogs/archives/$USER/sqlobject
<lifeless> rather than saying 'REPLACE...'
<lifeless> use $PROJECT or $COMPONENT
<lifeless> also, init-repo will mkdir for you
<spiv> Oh, I didn't know that.
<spiv> (about init-repo)
<lifeless> so bzr init-repo /home/warthogs/archives/$USER/$PROJECT
<danilos> doko: maybe, the thing is that if you want a single PO file to be used, you can then use it as a compendium (-C option to msgmerge) to populate all the other PO files
<lifeless> spiv: also, for the 'making other project', do an ls of rocketfuel and list all their names
<lifeless> so there is no guesswork involved.
<doko> danilos: I'll leave that to the rosetta implementation handling GSI files ;-P
<lifeless> other than that, I think it looks good
<mpt> wow, this is still taking forever
<danilos> doko: well, your choice ;-)
<spiv> lifeless: by concordance of all user ids, you mean list the user ids already in use on chinstrap vs. username?
<lifeless> spiv: right. what should each user use for $USER
<spiv> mpt: hmm, I'm surprised, it was quite fast to copy the few branches I've copied so far.
<carlos> doko: the plan is to have such native support implemented in next two months
<spiv> lifeless: does that really matter?
<carlos> at least that's our timeline
<mpt> aha
<mpt> spiv, bzr info says this branch is in weave format 6
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, I guess if the directories are being pre-made for them...
<lifeless> spiv: exactly
<spiv> mpt: interesting, lifeless reckoned that wouldn't be much slower.
<mpt> at least, the branch is in branch format 4 and the repository is in weave format 6
<lifeless> spiv: if most of the data is there
<spiv> mpt: yeah, the repo format is the significant factor there.
<lifeless> spiv: it is fast-pathed
<lifeless> spiv: it will only be slow if it has to convert many revisions
<spiv> mpt: it has to convert any revision in the weave not already in the local repo to a knit.
<lifeless> spiv: note that 'slow' is relative, of course:)
<spiv> mpt: which basically means each revision not yet merged to rocketfuel.
<spiv> mpt: but in short, complain to your fellow kiwi ;)
<spiv> lifeless: thanks for the feedback
<lifeless> np
<SteveA> spiv: the doc reads well to me.  well done.
<SteveA> sometime later (not this week) I want us to consider moving /home/warthogs/archives/ to perhaps /home/branches or something like that
<SteveA> or /home/code
<lifeless> damn
<lifeless> who sent the last commit through ?
<lifeless> :$
<lifeless> stub: can you please resubmit
<stub> Resubmitting
<lifeless> and again please
<lifeless> stub: ^^
<lifeless> jamesh: can you ask keybuk then ?
<jamesh> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> danke
<stub> lifeless: resubmiting
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> theres a glitch
<stub> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> lifeless, spiv: we *could* do this now, if it won't complicate matters
<lifeless> ok, it should got hrough
<lifeless> SteveA: its nearly 8pm here, I'd really rather get everyone working, then plan other smaller transitions
<mpt> hrmm
<lifeless> mpt: how is that 'slow' branch going ?
<mpt> lifeless, it's finished, but
<mpt> I thought the idea of a repository was that it just stored the revisions, not a copy of each file in the codebase
<mpt> but now I have a copy of each file in the codebase
<malcc> mpt: *In* a repository, each *branch* just stores the revision info
<malcc> mpt: You swap one copy per branch for one copy overall
<lifeless> mpt: oh, I see what happened
<lifeless> spiv: tweak/errata
<mpt> Is it just because it was the first one I did?
<SteveA> lifeless: fine
<spiv> lifeless: what's the erratum?  what happened to mpt?
<lifeless> spiv: if its a *really old* branch, in 'weave but not metaweave' format, it will preserve the format.
<lifeless> spiv: so, the best way to do this is to do 'bzr init $BRANCH && cd $BRANCH && bzr pull chinstrap/....$BRANCH
<spiv> lifeless: fix your damn software :P
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> spiv: its by design
<mpt> we have boogs
<spiv> lifeless: fix your design, then fix your software ;)
* spiv updates the doc.
<lifeless> mpt: can you rm that dir, then do what spiv is about to tell you :)
<mpt> haha
<mpt> At least I was doing something else, rather than just sitting there waiting for it
<spiv> lifeless: would "bzr pull --format=knit" be adequate, or do we really have to do the bzr init/bzr pull dance?
<jamesh> lifeless: given that I've got all my branches in a repo now, should I just copy that over to sodium?
<lifeless> spiv: pull does not take a format option, neither does branch. *branch should*, *that* is a bug
<lifeless> spiv: right now, its init + pull
<lifeless> jamesh: yes
<spiv> lifeless: damn.
<jamesh> spiv: the script I mentioned does init+pull so should get it right
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated downtime will be 10 mins.
<spiv> Latest draft: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileGtJim7.html
* SteveA looks
<spiv> mpt: the instructions there should work for you.
* spiv hmms.
<stub> carlos: Do you think we are going to need to run poimport scripts in parallel in the future, or is the existing single process going to be fine?
<mpt> thanks spiv
<carlos> stub: well, I think we could try to implement it to do it faster, but that would increase the complexity. It would be interesting when we open a new distrorelease
<SteveA> spiv: looks good.
<SteveA> Rather than "bzr init" followed by "bzr pull", you can just use "bzr branch
<SteveA> sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/$USER/launchpad/$BRANCH" if you know
<SteveA> that the branch is already in knit or metaweave format.  When in doubt, follow
<SteveA> the instructions above.
<SteveA> 
<carlos> we take a couple of days to handle all imports when a new distribution is open
<jamesh> spiv: the pending-reviews page currently doesn't work with sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/ URLs -- it will continue to work with chinstrap URLs though (using the branches on sodium)
<jamesh> spiv: I plan to fix this soon though
<stub> carlos: couple of days sounds fine.
<SteveA> spiv: that part about "if you know that the branch is already..." is confusing.  say how to find out.
<spiv> SteveA: Hmm, I think I'll just remove that paragraph.
<carlos> stub: yeah, perhaps when we get 5-10 distroreleases maintained in launchpad or 20 - 30 active products...
<SteveA> spiv: okay.  also, james says he's updating the pending reviews stuff now
<SteveA> spiv: so, the instructions can stay simple
<SteveA> actually, we only need sftp://sodium/home/... on the pending reviews page
<carlos> stub: anyway, I think the bottleneck there is the database
<spiv> jamesh: Great.  If you can make it be true before I put this on SodiumSetup, that'd be perfect :)
<SteveA> no need for the full sodium hostname
<carlos> stub: so a single process with a faster DB server would work better ;-)
<spiv> Well, it depends on how people have configured their SSH.
<SteveA> spiv: depends what "it" is
<SteveA> spiv: the pending reviews script will continue to work
<stub> carlos: The database server has four cpus
<spiv> Well, I guess that "it" depends on how people generate the URLs they add to PendingReviews.
<SteveA> spiv: yes.  we should go for consistency and lack of redundancy.
* mpt looks forward to /home/warthogs/archives changing to /home/code, so that his ssh prompts don't take up an entire line in the terminal
<SteveA> we can try symlinking /home/warthogs/archives to /home/code.  lifeless: would that work?
<spiv> If they copy-and-paste them from "bzr info", or from their command history where they did the "bzr push sftp://..." (I assume people do one of these), then the URLs may be sftp://sodium/... or sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/...
<SteveA> spiv: would it make sense for you to use just 'soduim' in your doc?
<SteveA> or would that be confusing?
<carlos> stub: so we can use 3 poimport scripts + launchpad? ;-)
<spiv> Well, "sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/" always works, but for instance I don't think mpt has his system set up so that "sftp://sodium/" would work.
<carlos> stub: you should not offer me such amount of resources or I will need more.... :-P
<SteveA> spiv: okay.  do what you think will be clearest
<lifeless> sodium.ubuntu.com is good
<spiv> It's not a great leap to figure out why "sftp://sodium/" fails in that case, but I'm trying to avoid too much "do this, or this, or this, depending".
<spiv> I'll fix it so that it consistently uses "sodium.ubuntu.com" rather than "sodium".
<stub> carlos: if we need them. We could setup a second right now with no code modifications by running it on both gandwana and gangotri. I was mainly thinking of the 50k queue size jordi mentioned on the mailing list. Just remember if we process the queues faster, you have to fix the bugs faster ;)
<mpt> spiv, or just help me get "sodium" working :-)
<carlos> ;-)
<spiv> mpt: "man ssh_config" ;)
<carlos> stub: hmmm, that would be interesting, but I still think we would need some code changes
<mpt> hmph :-P
<carlos> stub: what happens if both threads take the same file ?
<carlos> stub: one of them will trash its work when it tries to commit it
<spiv> mpt: basically, if you have a "Host sodium" section, I think you need to duplicate your "Host *.ubuntu.com" section's contents in it, because "sodium" doesn't match "*.ubuntu.com".
<carlos> stub: but I guess we could have one to do ubuntu imports and another one to do product imports
<mpt> ok
<stub> carlos: ok. I wouldn't turn it on unless it is needed anyway.
<spiv> mpt: There may be a smarter way to write your .ssh/config, but I haven't discovered it yet...
<jamesh> spiv: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ <- just done a test riun
<spiv> jamesh: what makes some fail and some work?
<jamesh> spiv: the branches not being present on sodium yet
<spiv> jamesh: Oh?  The log file seems to say it's accessing "sftp://chinstrap/.."
<jamesh> spiv: it doesn't access the branches via sftp
<jamesh> spiv: it recognises the host prefix and trims it off
<spiv> Oh, right, I see.
<jamesh> to do otherwise I'd need to give the cron job access to an ssh key or similar
<spiv> Right.
<carlos> stub: I will take that into account when we 'fight' that queue. I will figure a way to do that faster based on the information you just gave me. Thank you
<lifeless> spiv: how do you feel about you me and mpool getting together tomorrow for smart-server hacking ?
<spiv> lifeless: sounds good to me.
<lifeless> so, we can meet at your place, or mine, or mpools.
<spiv> lifeless: I have yoga in North Sydney in the evening, so mpool's place is the most convenient for me.
<lifeless> ok, meet @ 10 ?
<spiv> Sounds good to me.
<spiv> I hope it's ok with mpool ;)
<lifeless> it is
<spiv> Hmm, the lp-authed wikis are just hanging for me, rather than dropping into read-only mode.
<spiv> I guess that means the authserver accepting XML-RPC requests and never answering them because it's waiting for the db that stub is updating.
<spiv> Hmm, back now, with full access.
<SteveA> spiv: need a so-timeout?
<spiv> But it should have dealt with the db outage more gracefully.
<stub> yup - just finished. probably was only like that for a few seconds this time.
<stub> spiv: It might have been the way I was doing the update - I didn't actually take the db down, so the scripts would have locked various bits and pieces causing the authserver to appear hung.
<spiv> SteveA: on the wiki end, as a last resort, yeah.
<SteveA> spiv: file a bug :-)
<stub> spiv: I'll remember that for next time
<spiv> Hmm, thinking about it, the wikis cope well with the authserver being totally down.
<spiv> But if it can accept requests, but then not answer them, life is bad.
<spiv> SteveA: I'm about to :)
<SteveA> awesome
<spiv> stub: Yeah, if you think the authserver isn't going to be able to answer requests, then killing it is better than leaving it running.
<carlos> Is there anyone using staging atm?
<carlos> I'm going to turn it down for about 5 minutes to merge one branch I'm working on for testing purposes
<stub> carlos: No problems from my pov
<carlos> ok
* carlos waits another minute
<stub> cprov, malcc: All the rollout is done except for drescher. Want me to push the production branch to codelines/current now?
<cprov> stub: yes, please
<cprov> stub: in fact, push to another dated directory in codelines, just in case
<stub> cprov: too late...
<stub> it will all be in bzr somewhere ;)
<carlos> stub: hmmm I lost my access to asuka. Is it working for you?
<cprov> stub: :(, sorry 
<cprov> stub: indeed
<stub> carlos: I cannot ssh to asuka. We need elmo or Znarl to have a poke and possibly reset the power if it doesn't respond in 10 mins or so.
<stub> cprov: code updated. I'll let you sort out the rest and reenable the cron jobs.
* stub runs make build on drescher
<cprov> stub: fine, thank you 
<stub> ok. all built too ;)
<carlos> stub: I hope my 'sudo -u launchpad -s' didn't broke it.... 
<carlos> because that was the last command I typed before it stop respond me
* spiv -> dinner
<carlos> interesting way to break a server...
<carlos> it's back
<carlos> stub: we don't need to request any reset
<stub> k
<cprov> stub: drescher is on 3820, you said 3819, is it ok ?
<carlos> **** STAGING is going down for 5 minutes ****
<cprov> stub: it's your OOPS to sodium, btw arch-commits didn't get any email
<carlos> hmmm, something is wrong there...
<carlos> stub: wow... seems like my language packs scripts needs a huge optimization process.... it's causing an overload in asuka... or at least is the only explanation I can find to the 100% usage of asuka cpu by postgres...
<mpt__> grrrrr
<SteveA> mpt__: irssi
<mpt__> SteveA, no, .ssh/config
<stub> cprov: 3819 was where it was branched from. Another commit was then made to the production branch, bringing it to 3820
<cprov> stub: i saw it later ... tks
<spiv> (back)
<carlos> staging is back to live
<jamesh> the pending-reviews script should be running every 2 hours again on sodium.ubuntu.com now
<cprov> stub: ping, do you have access to jubanny logs ?
<cprov> stub: of course you have ...  we need to know what query is issue by publisher in the BPP table, is it easy ?
<lifeless> jamesh: given this is our box, how about hourly ?
<jamesh> lifeless: fair enough
<carlos> stub: hi, do you have some time to help me with a query ?
<stub> cprov: I'm not logging all statements at the moment. I can switch it on easily enough for short periods of time.
<malcc> stub: It's ok, we found another route to debug our problem
<cprov> stub: it's ok, already fixed
<cprov> stub: thanks
<stub> carlos: sure
<carlos> stub: I'm doing some debugging already with jamesh, but if you see something obvious...
<carlos> stub: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileTUTin3.html
<carlos> stub: I'm trying to copy POFiles from the distrorelease 5 to the distrorelease 6 if there isn't already such pofile in distrorelease 6
<carlos> stub: but I'm getting a duplicate error 
<carlos> psycopg.IntegrityError: ERROR:  duplicate key violates unique constraint "pofile_template_and_language_idx"
<stub> carlos: You need a DISTINCT ?
<carlos> stub: why?, if the original distrorelease cannot have duplicates... I should not get duplicates either, right?
<carlos> If I get duplicates, the query is wrong
<stub> carlos: Only if each of those tables you are joining with has a 1:1 relationship
<carlos> stub: that's the case here
<stub> You can confirm by doing COUNT(*) on the SELECT both with and without the DISTINCT
<carlos> ok, let me try...
<carlos> stub: confirmed that's not the problem
<carlos> I get the same amount of rows
<jamesh> Keybuk: got time for a question about Dyson?
<Keybuk> jamesh: sure
<jamesh> Keybuk: the bug in question is https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/53698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53698 in launchpad "Dyson dying with invalid version database exception" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<jamesh> the pattern for grass matched two files: one in the directory given, and one in a subdirectory
<Keybuk> what is your question?
<jamesh> the file in the subdirectory was not actually a release, which brought up the question of whether we want dyson to be descending sub directories
<jamesh> (or matching the patterns in sub directories
<Keybuk> did you decide?
<jamesh> was there a particular reason why you coded it to descend subdirectories?
<Keybuk> nope
<Keybuk> no particular reason
<Keybuk> or if there was, I don't remember one
<jamesh> okay.  We wanted to check if there was some particular use case you had in mind
<Keybuk> I wrote it very quickly and haven't thought about it since
<jamesh> lifeless also brought up the question of whether the "uscan" tool could have been used for this purpose
<stub> carlos: The subquery is returning duplicate rows.
<carlos> stub: hmm, the checks I did doesn't show duplicates... what am I missing?
<carlos> I get 342 rows on staging
<carlos> wither with and without DISTINCT
<carlos> s/wither/either/
<stub> carlos: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileuF7ixX.html
<stub> carlos: and https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileErZNBo.html
<carlos> hmmm I did exactly that query!
<carlos> well, obviously... I didn't do it or I would get the same output...
<carlos> stub: thank you, I will investigate what's wrong there....
<stub> carlos: SELECT DISTINCT ON (pt2.id, pf1.language,pf1.variant) [....]  should work, but I'm not sure if it is *correct*.
<stub> carlos: That will only return the first row found with the given pt2.id, language and variant
<carlos> well, that would be a workaround to the problem
<carlos> I prefer to fix the query so we don't get duplicates...
<carlos> but thanks for the suggestion
<carlos> stub: we have broken data in our database, that's why we get duplicates...
<carlos> hmm or not so broken data...
<stub> ok. Does it look like it would be preventable with a database constraint? I suspect not as it would involve cross table constraints.
* carlos hates real world data
<carlos> no, it implies more than one table
<carlos> it's not broken data, it's something we are 'abusing' but I can fix the sql query really easy
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> stub: thanks for your help
<spiv> salgado, matsubara: you've both put branches on sodium already, but you aren't using a shared repository.
<spiv> salgado, matsubara: this may cause problems.
<salgado> spiv, yes, I only moved the branches I'm using currently; I will upload my shared repo later today and remove these branches
<spiv> salgado, matsubara: anyway, please see Steve's mail to list asking people not to use sodium yet.
<salgado> I haven't done so yet because to upload 240MB over a 128K link will take the whole day, so I'll do it at night
<spiv> salgado: uploading a shared repo would be the hard way to do it.  It would be better to wait for it to be set up properly.
<spiv> Right, because you're being silly ;)
<spiv> Please don't upload it, it's not necessary to do it that way.  As the mail to the list says, we're working on setting up a consistent system for everyone.
<salgado> hmmm. I can't see that email
<spiv> Part of that will involve creating a shared repo for everyone.
<spiv> Subject: Important: Sodium Setup  [was: Moving from chinstrap to sodium] 
<salgado> the "Moving from chinstrap to sodium" thread has only one email from Steve
<salgado> well, this email has not reached my inbox yet, and lifeless proposed everyone copying their own branches
<salgado> anyway, I'll remove them and wait
<spiv> salgado: something is strange about your mail then; that message is over four hours old according to the headers I've got for it.
<spiv> SteveA: do you know how long until the sodium setup is ready?
<salgado> indeed. /me checks
<SteveA> spiv: what do you mean?
<sabdf1> hi folks are the lp-deps packages on chinstrap?
<SteveA> spiv: I've just been interviewing, and I'm about to head for lunch
<SteveA> sabdf1: they're in dapper universe.  they'll be elsewhere for edgy, in a ppa.  they're now maintained by etienne from canonical support.
<sabdf1> i just upgraded to edgy and they're not there - i thought lifeless  volunteered to put them in a PPA?
<SteveA> sabdf1: they're not available for edgy right now
<SteveA> sabdf1: etienne goyer will be arranging a ppa for them
<SteveA> lifeless is no longer maintaining them
<sabdf1> ok, thanks
<sabdf1> apparently, LP fires up perfectly happily on edgy
<SteveA> spiv: the sodium stuff ready as soon as you've published the docs
* bradb goes off to get his mouth drilled some more
* bradb & # dentist
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<mdz> cprov: I just got a crash from change-override.py
<SteveA> jamesh: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileGtJim7.html
<SteveA> stub: ping
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> matsubara: ping
<SteveA> cprov: ping
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<matsubara> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> salgado: hi.  jamesh and I are sorting out the rest of the sodium setup
<cprov> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> I see you have stuff in /home/warthogs/archives there already
<salgado> SteveA, I have only the directory structure. nothing inside them
<SteveA> is this important stuff, or can we remove it in the course of setting things up optimally?
<SteveA> thanks salgado.  we'll nuke it then.
<SteveA> what about for cprov and matsubara ?
<matsubara> SteveA: i'm ok with the nuking
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<jamesh> SteveA: cprov has his repo as cprov/repository/launchpad instead of cprov/launchpad.  matsubara and salgado have empty dirs, and the others look like the correct layout
<cprov> jamesh: can I simply move directories around and fix my scripts to the correct path or extra actions are required ?
<jamesh> cprov: if you move /home/warthogs/archives/cprov/repository/launchpad to /home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad your dir looks fine
<cprov> jamesh: okay, fixed then, thanks
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi stub 
<SteveA> I was going to ask you about your code on sodium
<SteveA> but, it's all sorted
<stub> ok
<stub> I think my existing repository matches the spec. It had already been pushed to do merges before you sent your email.
<SteveA> yes, it matches
<SteveA> it's all good
<jamesh> SteveA: https://launchpad.canonical.com/SodiumSetup
<jgi> hello everyone
<LarstiQ> hello jgi 
<jgi> I've uploaded hebrew translation for WengoPhone. The file is named qtwengophone_he.po, but I can't see it in the import queue.
<jgi> Is there something wrong with the file?
<malcc> I've given drescher a partial rollback, uncherrypicking r3817, due to it being buggered. I also uncherrypicked r3819 at cprov's request, which apparently broke something else. I've emailed the list but it seems to have gone astray.
<carlos> jgi: hi, let me check....
<carlos> jgi: it failed: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/?target=products&status=FAILED&type=po
<carlos> jgi: if you check that file with msgfmt, you can see that it's full of duplicates
<carlos> jgi: msgfmt -c -v -o /dev/null yourfile.po
<jgi> carlos: I don't see any qtwengophone_he file there
<carlos> oh, sorry, I saw the french one and got that one as yours...
<jgi> the he one must have duplicates too, I forgot to run it through msguniq
<carlos> jgi: anyway, is not normal that we don't have it in our queue. Which URL did you use to do the upload?
<jgi> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/wengophone/trunk/+pots/qtwengophone/+upload
<carlos> jgi: oh, that's the problem
<jgi> carlos: which URL should I use?
<carlos> sorry, it's not a problem, but an explanation why I don't see Hebrew in the list of languages for your application
<carlos> ;-)
<jgi> :-)
<carlos> jgi: that one is fine, but as the filename is not just the language code, we need to approve it first
<carlos> jgi: if you want it imported without any kind of approval you should use something like: https://launchpad.net/products/wengophone/trunk/+pots/qtwengophone/hr/+upload
<carlos> so you directly specify the language code you are uploading
<carlos> either that, or name the .po file as hr.po
<jgi> ok
<carlos> and use the URL you just gave me
<carlos> let me look for the file
<jgi> thank you very much, i'll do this
<jgi> brb
<jgi> ok, now it appears in the import queue \o/
<jgi> :-)
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<carlos> jgi: hi I think the problem is that the previous one was imported as _en.po 
<carlos> jgi: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3549123/qtwengophone_en.po
<carlos> that's the only one I found
<carlos> and the content is not English, it looks like Hebrew, but I don't speak or read Hebrew so I cannot tell you it for sure...
<jgi> carlos, ok
<jgi> carlos, has this import been canceled?
<carlos> jgi: it's pending to be approved, should I remove it?
<jgi> carlos, yes, the en one with hebrew inside
<jgi> carlos, thank you very much
<carlos> you are welcome
<jgi> he.po should be fine
<carlos> jgi: what about http://librarian.launchpad.net/3524638/qtwengophone_en.po ?
<carlos> it looks like French
<jgi> you can cancel it too IMHO
<salgado> danilos, ping?
<carlos> jgi: ok
<danilos> salgado: pong
<danilos> salgado: hi
<salgado> hi danilos. I just wanted to check with you what's the status of your bug-1788 branch; is it ready to be merged?
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<danilos> salgado: mostly, I'm on a sprint in london, and the last meeting prioritised 44860 over any other stuff I was on; I was planning on implementing your final suggestions (test changes) and going for a merge (didn't actually hurry up because chinstrap was down)
<sabdfl> how's the novotel sprint goin?
<danilos> sabdfl: it's going great, the food is really tasty :P
<danilos> sabdfl: oh, you probably didn't wonder about that ;)
<salgado> danilos, ah, okay. I didn't know you where at the sprint
<danilos> salgado: no problem; do you want me to email you again when I'm finally done?
<danilos> salgado: or should I go for the merge directly?
<sabdfl> danilos: lunchpadders love lunch
<carlos> sabdfl: would be possible to have the specs for 1.0 that are waiting for approval approved?
<salgado> danilos, If it's just those test changes then it should be okay to merge
<danilos> salgado: ok, great, I'll see what I'll do
<sabdfl> carlos: for rosetta?
<carlos> sabdfl: yes
<carlos> sabdfl: the one about firefox and oo.org
<sabdfl> carlos: none seem to be pending approval
<sabdfl> oh, right
<sabdfl> approval of the spec, not of the goal :-)
<carlos> sabdfl: sorry, it needs to be reviewed by someone else before it can be approved ;-)
<carlos> but I'm not sure who should do that 
<jgi> carlos, it seems that the current hebrew translation for WengoPhone is indeed the english one
<sabdfl> so, do you guys like the spec dependency display?
<Lord_Athur> bye
<jgi> carlos, that is, there is no text translated. Maybe this will be fix when someone approve the latest hebrew .po file I updated lately?
<carlos> jgi: was it already imported?
<sabdfl> carlos: does support for GSI interfere with the way we currently split the PO files into large-but-manageable pieces?
<carlos> jgi: oh, that
<carlos> jgi: it should automatically approved
<carlos> jgi: just wait a bit and you should get a confirmation email
<jgi> ok, cool
<carlos> sabdfl: yes, but we could implement our GSI parser to split it into different potemplates and the export reconstruct the single GSI file from the set of potemplates we have
<carlos> we have the path information there
<jamesh> sabdfl: looks like we need to match the background colour of the dependency graph to the page background colour
<carlos> sabdfl: yeah, the dependency thing looks good
<carlos> jamesh: or just do it transparent
<sabdfl> jamesh: it was supposed to be transparent
<carlos> jamesh: explorer users would upgrade to a real browser ;-)
<jamesh> looks very nice (although it does get a bit wide on some pages)
<jamesh> carlos: a number of LP pages don't display particularly well on IE right now (I was looking at some at the airport)
<jamesh> irrespective of alpha channel PNGs
<SteveA> sabdfl: interesting... the code says "transparent".  I wonder if cairo doesn't handle transparency
<sabdfl> jamesh: those are 1.0 bugs! could you file bugs on them please? subscribe me and assign to mpt
<sabdfl> jamesh: they are also things we must take care of before the python competition hits
<SteveA> definitely transparent in production.  it would be interesting to see if transparency returns if the cairo parts are turned off.
<jamesh> sabdfl: it was some problems displaying portlets on bug pages (the margins were empty and the portlets displayed below the main content)
<jamesh> I can't reproduce them on my laptop since I don't have Windows
<jamesh> sabdfl: after a quick search, this sounds like exactly what I saw: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/49471
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49471 in launchpad "Sidebars sometimes go AWOL in Internet Explorer" [High,Confirmed]  
<jamesh> and the guy has done a bit more investigation of what conditions trigger the problem
<jamesh> oops.  accidentally subscribed you to 30342 :(
<jamesh> which is not as big a deal since IE7 is in beta and the rendering bugs may get fixed or changed before final release
<dous> when one views his CoC signatures, is it really supposed to look the way it is right now (not preformatted)? or is it a bug? thanks. :)
<SteveA> sabdfl: it is cairo.
<SteveA> when I remove the graphviz-cairo package, it goes transparent again... and chunky too
<SteveA> no sign of an upstream bug on this, so we should get one filed and watched in launchpad
<steveire> hey. Roughly how long does it take to ship cds to Germany?
<kiko> GMV!
<kiko> hello everybody
<kiko> how's it going
<flacoste> kiko: doing great! you're finally back home?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I visited a total of 6 airports yesterday
<kiko> in order:
<flacoste> six airports: aargh!
<kiko> actually, seven. 1. mallorca 2. sevilla 3. lisbon 4. natal 5. fortaleza 6. brasilia 7. campinas
<flacoste> that will cost you a lot in greenhouse-reduction tax ;-)
<kiko> I was thinking exactly about that
<kiko> they need to put together intercontinental elevators
<kiko> shoot up, shoot down
<flacoste> teleportation is the way to go
<flacoste> kiko: http://www.climatecare.org/, that's where you should pay your dues ;-)
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> the icons  of the gnome applications aren't in the list of the kde menu, I've the name of the programs only.
<Lord_Athur> is that a bug? can it be reported?
<Lord_Athur> what can i do?
<Lord_Athur> itdoesn't seem to be important, but I'd like to know what to do :P
<kiko> Lord_Athur, is that an #ubuntu issue?
<Lord_Athur> no , I asked in launchpad about if it's sth which can be reported to launchpad as an error.
<Lord_Athur> as a bug
<Lord_Athur> is it kiko 
<Lord_Athur> ?
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> well, if it's an ubuntu bug, then by all means, /distros/ubuntu/+filebug!
<Lord_Athur> thanks your help, bye
<kiko> SteveA, lifeless: when you have a moment, I'd like the ssh -A bit of SodiumSetup clarified.
<kiko> bradb, did you see martin's latest posting to python-dev?
<bradb> kiko: nope
<kiko> You'll notice that it also lists Trac and Malone, however,
<kiko> it seems that there is no progress on importing SF data
<kiko> into these
<kiko> bradb, might be an idea to reply to him. is SteveA the one coordinating this?
<bradb> kiko: hm, who added malone?
<kiko> pas moi
<bradb> kiko: I emailed infrastructure@ several days ago telling him that we were working on our proposal, and confirming that things would be closed no sooner than Aug 7th. Brett replied that the date would hold.
<bradb> i wonder if he added it
<kiko> bradb, perhaps. are you subscribed to python-dev? would you like me to reply instead? is it time we disclosed demo.launchpad.net or not yet?
<kiko> bradb, have you been able to follow SodiumSetup?
<bradb> kiko: i'm not sub'd. i think we can disclose it, letting them know we're ironing out some kinks in the import.
<bradb> kiko: i was going through that just now (had been verifying the import earlier)
<bradb> so i'll let you know in a few mins :)
<kiko> bradb, okay, I'll reply, then.
<bradb> kiko: cool, thanks
<kiko> bradb, done.
<bradb> w00t
<kiko> bbias, rebooting.
<kiko> bradb, see if your ssh -A works as expected. 
<kiko> matsubara, have OOPS reports been moved to sodium yet?
<matsubara> kiko: not yet.
<kiko> orright.
<bradb> kiko: ssh -A seemed to work for me
<kiko> hmmm.
<cprov> kiko: hey, did you have time for my review ?
<kiko> cprov, I'm going to look at it soon, just finishing fixing up my branches
<cprov> kiko: good, thank you ;)
<jamesh> kiko: nice LP branch names on sodium :)
<kiko> you mean trivialities, trivialities-new and trivialities-xx? :)
<jamesh> yeah
<kiko> well.. it's really a set of random branches I just use to paralelize work.
<jamesh> the /home/warthogs/archives directory on sodium is only 6.2GB
<jamesh> a lot smaller than the chinstrap one
#launchpad 2006-07-26
<kiko> cprov-afk, replied.
<kiko> jamesh, do you understand what happens when you commit locally in a non-lightweight checkout?
<kiko> jamesh, how do you get that commit into your repository branch?
<jamesh> kiko: if it is a heavyweight checkout, the commit will be made both locally and remotely
<jamesh> unless you do "bzr commit --local"
<kiko> jamesh, and if you do --local
<kiko> how does it get moved up?
<jamesh> kiko: I haven't looked at the code, but I believe it is essentially (1) check that local branch is up to date, (2) try to commit to local branch, (3) push that commit to remote branch
<jamesh> if (3) fails, the change gets rolled back locally
<jamesh> kiko: if you pass --local, (3) gets skipped
<kiko> jamesh, okay. but now your checkout and the repo are out of sync. how do they sync up?
<jamesh> you do a commit without --local
<kiko> ah. and then it pushes all pending commits?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I think "bzr update" might also send pending local commits
<jamesh> lifeless said that if your local commits form a divergance from the remote branch, "bzr update" will do a merge
<kiko> I see. interesting
<jamesh> good for shared branches where other people might be committing
<kiko> yeah
<jamesh> the current workflow I use is to have a copy of my repo locally, and rsync the entire repo to sodium when I want to publish changes I've made
<jamesh> I then use lightweight checkouts of the local repo, so that commits go directly into the repo
<kiko> jamesh, you use rsync instead of push? why?
<jamesh> kiko: I push all my branches in one go
<kiko> is there an advantage to that, though..?
<jamesh> I was using this workflow when I switched to a repo back when we were using weave branches still
<jamesh> back then it was definitely a win over sftp push
<jamesh> it might not be as much now
<kiko> spiv, ping?
<sladen> bradb: tags!!!!
<lifeless> sabdfl: http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/lp-depends/ if you need the lp-deps, until Etienne publishes his ones
<Solarion> Is there a problem with bug submission?  I get "Please fix the problems listed below" without any problems listed below!
<kiko> Solarion, hmmm. can you tell me exactly what you are doing?
<Solarion> I'm trying to submit a bug to ubuntu, url https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Solarion> I had javascript disabled initially, which may have caused the trouble.
<kiko> Solarion, there is no JS requirement in that form. so tell me what you are doing
<kiko> did you add a sumary or description?
<kiko> ah
<kiko> it doesn't say they are required.
<Solarion> it reported having blocked JS
<Solarion> [it being NoScript] 
<Solarion> I have a package selected, and a summary, and Further Information
<kiko> well, the only JS there is used to render the menus AFAICS.
<Solarion> ah
<kiko> Solarion, which package?
<Solarion> Inkscape
<kiko> how did you select it?
<Solarion> typed it in
<Solarion> a drop-down list popped up next to it after (failed) submission
<kiko> ah.
<Solarion> ah-ha
<kiko> that's a known bug
<kiko> click on the list, select an item from it (even if it is a single-item list) and try submitting again.
<Solarion> I had typed "Inkscape" and the drop-down list had "inkscape" and somehow things were unhappy
<Solarion> typing "inkscape" worked
<Solarion> however, there should be some text to say that was what failed.  :)
<kiko> yeah
<Solarion> ah well.  works now.
<kiko> cool
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jsgotangco> hey
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<mpt> spiv, ping
<spiv> mpt: pong
<mpt> spiv, I spent 40 minutes last night trying to work out how to make "ssh sodium" work, including reading the man page
<spiv> mpt: ouch
<mpt> Can you put me out of my misery? :-)
<mpt> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filebailL8.html
<spiv> mpt: pastebin your ~/.ssh/config?
<spiv> Heh.
<mpt> The last section doesn't make any difference, either to chinstrap's workiness or sodium's non-workiness
<spiv> mpt: As I said yesterday, you need to duplicate the contents of your *.ubuntu.com section in your sodium section.
<spiv> mpt: You don't need it for chinstrap, because chinstrap is the only system directly accessible from outside.
<spiv> mpt: (hence the ProxyCommand)
<mpt> by "duplicate in" do you mean "add to", or "use to replace"?
<spiv> "add to"
<spiv> Specifically, you need the ProxyCommand in the "Host sodium" section.
<mpt> That was one of the things I tried, and I got some error about stdin not being a terminal
<mpt> one moment
<mpt> huh!
<mpt> it works
<mpt> thank you :-)
<spiv> mpt: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file8khb9Y.html is the relevant bits of mine, if you want to compare
<spiv> You're welcome :)
* mpt wonders at the efficacy of "Host chinstrap.ubuntu.com \n HostName chinstrap.ubuntu.com" :-)
<spiv> mpt: heh :)
<stub> mpt: You can make that 'Host chinstrap chintrap.ubuntu.com\nHostName chinstrap.ubuntu.com'
<stub> mpt: So you won't need the domain name
<mpt> (look out, it's a chintrap!)
* stub wonderth wtf happened to hith eth key
<spiv> stub: haha
<spiv> stub: I look forward to reviewing code where you have "aththert" and "clathth" statements ;)
<mpt> thuffering thuckertaththh
<stub> lifeless: I'm not clear what LoomEntry.name is supposed to be.
<stub> lifeless: oic. don't worry.
<stub> lifeless: So how are we going to access LoomEntrys ? Will we need to retrieve all looms for a given revision in order of sequence? Do we need to look them up by name?
<lifeless> stub: thanks
<lifeless> privmsg..
<mpt> bother
<mpt> PQM seems to think my branch is still on chinstrap for some reason
<spiv> mpt: If you do a "bzr push --remember sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/...", the location info in your branch will be updated.
<mpt> spiv, that's what I did
<mpt> and it updated .bzr/branch/parent
<spiv> mpt: What are you using to generate PQM requests?
<mpt> but not .bzr/x-push-data
<spiv> Hmm.
<mpt> So I've updated that manually, but I feel dirty for doing so
<mpt> and my submit script has MYURL=$(cat .bzr/x-push-data | sed -e 's|^\(.*\):/|sftp://\1/|g')
<spiv> x-push-data isn't the right thing to read.
<spiv> It's not a bzr thing; that's left by bzrtools' rspush command only afaict.
<spiv> The correct place is in your ~/.bazaar/branches.conf
<spiv> I guess the right thing to do is use the pqm-submit plugin, rather than your submit script, but I haven't got any experience with that yet.
<mpt> branches.conf refers to sodium for this branch
<mpt> but maybe that's because I did another push after updating x-push-data?
<spiv> branches.conf should have been updated when you did the "bzr push --remember".
<mpt> oh, right
<mpt> so it's just the submit script that's wrong
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> Because nothing should be using x-push-data anymore.
<mpt> And because branches.conf has multiple lines per branch, that's not an awk-able problem
<spiv> Hmm, I think it probably is gawk-able, but it would be dirty.  The right answer is to stop using shell hacks, and to use the proper pqm-submit plugin.
<spiv> mpt: https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories has a section on WorkingWithSharedRepositories
<spiv> mpt: Er, a section on "Sending Merge Requests to PQM", rather.
<mpt> Yes, that's what I guessed you meant :-)
<mpt> thanks
<spiv> mpt: I'm glad your telepathy is workiing :)
<einheit_> good morning
<jamesh> lifeless: rocketfuel-built on sodium.u.c does not seem to be updating.
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks, fixed
<lifeless> jamesh: or not
<lifeless> its in cron
<lifeless> elmo: is cron workin on sodium?
<lifeless> elmo: ah. Can you please install baz on sodium? Its used by a library that probes for tree types. I'll fix the script to be happy without it.
<lifeless> but for now ...
<jamesh> lifeless: the pending-reviews page is updating, so cron must be working
<lifeless> ok, going home from mpools, when baz is installed it will start updating
* SteveA wonders if a shell script can "simulate" baz for this ;-)
<SteveA> Znarl: ping
* SteveA files RT request for baz on sodium, cc lifeless
<SteveA> jamesh, lifeless: james t. has installed baz on sodium.
<jamesh> SteveA: cool.  We should see if rocketfuel-
<jamesh> built is updating in a little while then
<mpt> Where do I get urlutils from? It doesn't seem to be mentioned in any Ubuntu package description
<sabdfl> mpt: pqm-submit failing for you?
<mpt> yes
<sabdfl> i had that too - apparently the trick is to revert the pqm-submit plugin to revision 11
<mpt> My first time using it
<sabdfl> but i'm not sure how one does that
<mpt> heh
* mpt thinks he has it
<mpt> sabdfl, cd ~/.bazaar/plugins/pqm-submit; bzr revert -r 11
<mpt> oh, hooray for hiding the bounty tracker
<sabdfl> mpt: bzr revert does not seem to actually make the revisions disappear
<mpt> sabdfl, true, bzr revno gave me the same after as before, but bzr pqm-submit worked after where it didn't before
<sivang> morning
<mpt> I broke PQM :-(
<mpt> Spads?
<Spads> mpt: tell me a story.
<mpt> Spads, once upon a time there was PQM status served at http://pqm.launchpad.net/
<mpt> About five minutes ago, it changed to a directory listing
<mpt> and now, it won't respond at all
<Spads> Aha
<Spads> so what were you doing at the time?
<mpt> clicking Reload
<Spads> haha
<Spads> aha, I see
<Spads> let me look at that
<mpt> thankew
<jamesh> Spads: it is supposed to proxy to another machine running a PQM status page
<Spads> ah, I believe I know what this is
<Spads> We are doing some recovery work, and had to take down the machine that is doing the proxying.  We have a temporary system in place, but the downtime is unavoidable, I'm afraid.
<elmo> we can fix that
<Spads> We have the technology.
<SteveA> launchpad developers: see my message to the launchpad mailing list about how to get access to your branches and other data that was on chinstrap. 
<sabdfl> Spads: is pqm continuing to do what it was doing, just the display is borked?
<sabdfl> i had a landing in the queue too
<SteveA> pqm should be fine
* Spads nods
<SteveA> except for its web UI
<sabdfl> i'll wait for the failure message, then
<elmo> pqm web UI is back
<mpt> thanks elmo
<sabdfl> SteveA: think we can get edge.launchpad.net / crack.launchpad.net / beta.launchpad.net up and running for 1.0?
<ddaa> lifeless: is that a bug in the pqm display that it thinks that merge request for branches on sodium are for "other projects", or does that mean that I got my merge request wrong?
<SteveA> sabdfl: depends what else is on stuart's plate.  I'll talk with stub.
* SteveA notes that the bounty-tracker-hiding branch landed
<ddaa> I mean on pqm.launchpad.net
<mpt> 'mpt@myrealbox.com is not permitted to commit to /home/pqm/archives/thelove/bzr/+trunk'
<ddaa> and it's actually my merge request was wrong
<mpt> ugh
<jamesh> mpt: if you do "bzr pqm-submit --dry-run -m message", you can see what the email would look like
<jamesh> it will print the submission request to the terminal rather than sending it, so you can see if it looks wrong
<SteveA> right... that's the hardcoded default for the pqm-submit plugin
<SteveA> you need to update the text in your ~/.bazaar/branches.conf
<SteveA> I'd like branches.conf to work differently
<SteveA> so that you can give a "root path" location
<mpt> I did that
<SteveA> and specify the pqm for all things below that
<mpt> following the text in WorkingWithSharedRepositories
<jamesh> mpt: is there a section in ~/.bazaar/branches.conf for your branch as well?
<mpt> yes
<jamesh> mpt: if you have sections for $REPOSITORY and $REPOSITORY/$BRANCH in your branches.conf file, bzr will ignore the settings in the [$REPOSITORY]  section
<mpt> I was wondering that
<jamesh> which is a pain, since some commands will automatically create the [$REPOSITORY/$BRANCH]  section
<mpt> Should I remove all the branch-specific parts from the file?
<mpt> (since they're all Launchpad branches)
<jamesh> you can either do that or copy the settings from the repository section to each of the relevant branch sections.
<mpt> With the former, I get a "Not a branch" error
<mpt> so I'll try the latter
<mpt> ... and so does the latter
<mpt> ah, pqm_branch = push_location
<mpt> hmm, no, pqm thinks that's a non-pqm-managed branch
<mpt> hooray
<SteveA> hi stub 
<stub> Morning
<sabdfl> hey stub, how's progress on CanonicalPillarNames?
<stub> sabdfl: Up for review
<sabdfl> that's awesome, thanks for getting it nailed
<SteveA> stub: jamesh is sorting out the final touches on the python demo server
<SteveA> there are some questions about how to set up the incoming email
<stub> Nothing in my mailbox. jamesh - wassup?
<sabdfl> stub: will you brief brad, bjorn, others on places where it can be used to simplify things?
<sabdfl> for example, malone email interface
<stub> sabdfl: Ok. I'll add an agenda item to this weeks Launchpad meeting
<SteveA> brad won't be there
<jamesh> stub: I haven't yet set up the cron jobs for incomming email handling or the outgoing bug mail handler.  I have the details for the POP email box now
<SteveA> nor will bjorn
<SteveA> so, this week's launchpad meeting isn't a great venue for that
<jamesh> I just need to know how the cron jobs should be set up, and where to put the POP3 configuration
<stub> Hmm... ok.
<SteveA> mail to launchpad list may be better
<jamesh> perhaps we can just adapt what's being used in production/
<jamesh> ?
<SteveA> followed up by a note for next week's lp meeting
<stub> jamesh: Yes. Just looking there to refresh my memory ;)
<carlos> stub: hi, do you have sometime to talk about my migrate-translations branch?
<stub> carlos: sure
<carlos> stub: we got it done, but we are trying to optimize it a bit (it took 6 hours to migrate translations from breezy to dapper)
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<carlos> stub: danilos suggested to use a temporary table to store all information so we don't need to do similar queries 4-5 times
<carlos> like we do with current code
<carlos> I we would like to know your opinion about that
<stub> Makes sense. Temporary table, or even a real one.
<danilos> stub: they were all nested selects
<carlos> stub: this is the current diff (without the optimizations)
<carlos> stub: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/migrate-translations/full-diff
<stub> Sure. It is a standard optimization technique. You probably need to create indexes on the temp table to speed up its subsequent usage.
<carlos> stub: yeah, we were wondering whether we can create indexes there
<carlos> stub: could we just use the usual syntax to do that?
<stub> yes
<danilos> stub: btw, if our temporary tables ends up being like 3M rows, doing inserts directly from that won't be too slow?
<stub> danilos: I don't follow you sorry.
<danilos> stub: well, we want to do something like "insert into something (blah, blah) from select (foo, bar) from temporary_table;"
<stub> temporary tables being 3M rows long isn't a problem. Inserts using that as source data won't be slow if you are doing a bulk insert (iNSERT INTO FOO (bar,baz) SELECT bing, bong FROM temp_table), or one-at-a-time inserts provided you have created a suitable index.
<danilos> stub: ah, ok, great, that's exactly what I was wondering
<stub> It would be one of the faster ways of inserting 3 million rows
<carlos> stub: ok, thank you very much
<danilos> stub: thanks for the help ;)
<stub> danilos: You probably won't want to insert all 3 million rows at once though, as that would lock the destination tables for an unacceptable amount of time. So you might need to do the insert in batches, using an ID column (INSERT INTO something(blah, blah) FROM select foo, bar from temp_table where id BETWEEN 1000 AND 2000;
<stub> carlos: That script should probably be run in READ_COMMITTED isolation level. (just add isolation=READ_COMMITTED as a parameter to initZopeless. READ_COMMITTED can be imported from canonical.database.sqlbase)
<carlos> stub: what does it ?
<stub> carlos: It means your migration script won't die with a serialization exception half way through. file:///usr/share/doc/postgresql-doc-8.1/html/transaction-iso.html for the theory
<danilos> stub: we won't be inserting 3m rows, this is just the data we will be using, extrapolated somewhat with outer joins (we need it all for some checks)
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<stub> carlos: Oh... add 'import _pythonpath' to the top of your script so I don't have to.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: what's the reason begin that if we are not using _pythonpath ?
<stub> carlos: If you don't add it, I have to when running it on production so script can find the modules it needs to import.
<carlos> oh, I see
<stub> (because it is easier than arsing about setting environment variables)
<carlos> so we are actually using it ;-)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I was not sure about its utility
<SteveA> sivang: ping
<sivang> SteveA: pong
<lifeless> ddaa: your target url should be sodium.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> ddaa: thats what in the config.
<ddaa> lifeless: the problem was different
<ddaa> specifically, I updated pqm-submit, and the pqm_branch option is now a user option instead of a branch option
<lifeless> ddaa: er, its always been both
<ddaa> mh?
<jamesh> lifeless: rocketfuel-built still seems out of date, and baz is installed now
<ddaa> so it fell back to the bzr-dev default
<ddaa> anyhow, I got it "working"
<ddaa> I have limited time to investigate that sort of issue
<ddaa> this "default" for the pqm branch seems like a bad idea to me
<lifeless> sftp sodium.ubuntu.com fails on sodium
<lifeless> which is whack
<elmo> lifeless: eh
<elmo> oh, I know why
<elmo> lifeless: should work now
<lifeless> ok, rf-built should update preoplery now
<lifeless> spelling good I am at
<lifeless> jamesh: 3828 correct?
<sabdfl> (12:58:44) sabdfl: hmm... Product permissions are a bit of a mess
<sabdfl> (12:58:54) sabdfl: it seems Rosetta admins have launchpad.Admin on all products
<sabdfl> (12:59:15) sabdfl: and Product.owner (plus lpadmins) is the only person with launchpad.Edit
<sabdfl> (12:59:35) sabdfl: and now matsubara has allowed Product.owner to be edit by anybody with Product.owner
<sabdfl> (12:59:53) SteveA: this is a #launchpad discussion, not a #bzr one
<sabdfl> (12:59:54) sabdfl: how does the transfer-of-ownership protocol work?
<jamesh> lifeless: looks better now.  Thanks
<lifeless> np
<SteveA> carlos and danilo are discussing some database stuff right now.  matsubara and salgado will be around in an hour or so.
<salgado> we're here already
<jamesh> sabdfl: previously product owners had launchpad.Admin on their products, so they could transfer ownership
<SteveA> oh, hi salgado... early riser!
<jamesh> sabdfl: the security adapter for IProduct/launchpad.Admin has a comment pointing to https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/753 above it
<sabdfl> jamesh: do we want Foo.owner to have launchpad.Admin on the foo, as a rule?
<jamesh> sabdfl: there are some cases where we use launchpad.Admin to give owners more rights (where other people might have launchpad.Edit permissions)
<jamesh> sabdfl: and other areas where launchpad.Admin is used to restrict access to administrators (LP admins, rosetta admins or some other team)
<jamesh> it'd probably be good to use different permission names for these two cases
<sabdfl> jamesh: agreed. i think we need to take time to talk about the permission system for LP generally
<SteveA> sabdfl: I have a bunch of changes to this pending coding, based on what we've discussed over the past several months
<SteveA> these are incremental changes, because it is a big risk to pull everything out and replace it all at once
<SteveA> this is something we should talk through at the infrastructure sprint in a couple of weeks
<sabdfl> agreed
<SteveA> the london sprinters go to lunch
<danilos> me go to lunch, me go to lunch, me go to lunch ;)
<elmo> jamesh: thanks - that RT ticket just made my day
<matsubara> stub: apparently there's something wrong with dilys@muse. Should I remove all reference to it from lp code?
<stub> matsubara: It is hard coded? Sure.
<jamesh> matsubara: are the error reports you're seeing coming from carbon.ubuntu.com?
<matsubara> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> matsubara: there are some problems with how the outgoing email cron job interacts with the mail whitelist we've got in place (i.e. it doesn't handle the rejection), and dilys is just the first address it tries
<jamesh> it isn't on the whitelist
<carlos> I need to so another code update on staging, is there anyone using it atm ?
<carlos> it will take 5-10 minutes
<carlos> s/so/do/
<matsubara> jamesh: I see, but stub suggested that I should remove dilys@ from lp code anyway. Nobody's using "her" AFAICT
<carlos> no complains?
<carlos> 5
<carlos> 4
<carlos> 3
<carlos> 2
<carlos> 1
<carlos> 0
<malcc> Anyone up for a quick review of https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/malcolmcleaton/launchpad/bug-54032/full-diff ?
<SteveA> malcc: just did
<SteveA> one comment:
<SteveA> and one question
<jamesh> matsubara: I suppose so.  I was just pointing out the cause of the failure
<SteveA> the question is, does the doc test change actually test the code change?  it isn't clear from the diff what the meaning of the doctest change is, because there is no documentation visible in the diff.
<SteveA> the comment is:
<SteveA>  pub_careful = False
<SteveA> -if not (options.careful or options.careful_publishing):
<SteveA> +if options.careful or options.careful_publishing:
<SteveA>      pub_careful = True
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> why use an 'if' there?
<carlos> staging is back to live
<SteveA> you can just say pub_careful = options.careful or options.careful_publishing
<malcc> I'll add some doc to the doctest
<matsubara> jamesh: thanks.
<malcc> And yes, that would be shorter
<SteveA> jamesh: when you have a spare few minutes, please join #bzr to talk about the pqm-submit plugin
* jamesh joins
<kiko> hullo
<lifeless> gnight all
* lifeless waves
<malcc> SteveA: Changes made, new diff here: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileUoBLtd.html
<SteveA> malcc: not only shorter but I think clearer
<SteveA> fewer items on the mental stack needed to understand what's going on
<malcc> SteveA: Yes I agree.
<carlos> SteveA, kiko, stub, lifeless: Could you remove/hide this bounty? https://launchpad.net/bounties/0
<SteveA> and reads from python into english easiy
<SteveA> looks good
<SteveA> is "careful publishing" explained elsewhere in the doc?
<kiko> carlos, I don't see how that bounty is worse than any other, tbh. we should just remove them all.
<carlos> kiko: well... that one doesn't have any content ;-)
<carlos> the others are more user requests and others... are offering money to implement those features
<malcc> SteveA: Hmm, no
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> stub: thanks
<malcc> SteveA: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileJZ1AUe.html
<SteveA> malcc: that reads well to me.  good stuff.  r=me.
<malcc> SteveA: Thanks
<kiko-fud> spiv?
<elmo> jamesh: I think 15216 is now done - do you want to check?
<jamesh> elmo: It seems to be able to open the mail box.  I'll see if it can process the email
<jamesh> elmo: yep.  Looks like it is all working.  Thanks
<elmo> jamesh: cool
<elmo> SteveA: please revert the MigrationToSodium changes when you get a sec, chinstrap is back
<jamesh> elmo: I've updated the wiki page to remove the note
<elmo> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> SteveA: http://wiki.python.org/moin/LaunchpadTracker <- that's the info I've put up so far
<niemeyer> salgado: Ping
<salgado> niemeyer, pong
<niemeyer> Heya!
<salgado> how's it going?
<niemeyer> Everything going smoothly :)
<niemeyer> Quick questoin:
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> SteveA: What do you guys do when you have to insert something unique in a table, reusing an existent value when it's already there?
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> SteveA: Do you usually lock the whole table, use a db function, or catch the error and invalidate the transaction?
<SteveA> salgado: I remembered the "single request per person" shipit issue
<SteveA> and we tried a couple of things
<SteveA> but I can't remember what they were exactly
<salgado> yeah, that's right. let me see if I remember
<salgado> so, niemeyer, you actually want to know the different things we tried or just if/how we solved it in the end?
<SteveA> one issue was to do with the isolation level used
<salgado> yeah, because the constraint was hard to write we first tried to lock the table in EXCLUSIVE mode, IIRC.  but that didn't work because of the isolation lever we used
<niemeyer> salgado: I'd like to know which solution turned out to be the best and why, if possible. I kind of understand a few different paths to do it.
<SteveA> niemeyer: talk with stu when he's arround tomorrow
<jamesh> niemeyer: inside a transaction you'd usually perform a select to see if a row exists, and then add the row if it doesn't
<niemeyer> jamesh: That's what I'm doing now, except that I have to catch an error on the insert, since someone else might have inserted it before.
<niemeyer> jamesh: So it becomes a function, to avoid invalidating the whole transaction
<niemeyer> Which is of course boring to work with
<niemeyer> I was wondering if you have a clever way to handle it
<niemeyer> "SELECT OR INSERT" is what I need.. ;-)
* niemeyer writes to the SQL consortium complaining.. ;)
<salgado> oh, it's not the same issue as we have on shipit then. the problem we had on shipit is that there's a race condition on this solution
<jamesh> niemeyer: if you are doing this with transactional isolation, that shouldn't be possible
<niemeyer> jamesh: What shouldn't be possible?
<niemeyer> salgado: Our problem is also related to a race condition on the insert, but perhaps a different one
<jamesh> niemeyer: someone else to insert a row between the select and insert (at least from the transaction's point of view)
<jamesh> you might get a conflict at the end of the transaction, but that can happen for other reasons too
<niemeyer> jamesh: Yes, but that's actually the "problem" in this case
<niemeyer> jamesh: I'm trying to proctect against the error.. if two different threads/applications are trying to insert/select the same data, they should get the same id, rather than one of them blowing up.
<niemeyer> jamesh: Does this explanation make sense to you? I might rephrase it if not
* carlos -> dinner
<salgado> niemeyer, I think Stuart suggested retrying the one that blows up as a way of fixing this. this way it'd see the data preciously inserted by the first
<salgado> (I have no idea how you do this retry, though)
<salgado> and s/preciously/previously
<niemeyer> salgado: That's what I'm doing now
<niemeyer> salgado: But then it needs a function to catch the error and retry gracefully
<niemeyer> I guess we're on the same page
<salgado> yeah, I guess so too, but better check with stub to make sure
<niemeyer> Cool, I'll do that
<salgado> he may have something in mind already
<niemeyer> Thanks for the info
<salgado> np
<exarkun> why do I get spammed whenever a bug gets marked as a duplicate of a bug I filed?
<exarkun> and how do I make it stop without also losing the ability to get notified when the bug I filed gets resolved?
<kiko-afk> exarkun, well..
<kiko> exarkun, the way it currently works is that if your bug has dupes, you will get notified of those dupes.
<kiko> exarkun, my feeling is that it's hard to draw a line and decide that that specific change (a bug being marked as a dupe of your bug) is not worth mentioning to the bug reporter
<exarkun> where is the config option I can toggle to change that behavior, since _I_ am perfectly capable of drawing that line? :)
<kiko> it might, for instance, contain further information on the bug. or it might  not be a dupe and you might be in a good position to clarify that. I can think of other [potentially non-contrived even!]  use cases where it is useful to know if a bug has been filed as a duplicated of yours
<kiko> heh
<kiko> well, you mean apart from .procmailrc, exarkun? :-)
<exarkun> I can guarantee that I will have absolutely no ability to provide any insight whatsoever on this bug at any point in the future.  All I want to know is when it is fixed.
<exarkun> Okay, what's the regexp that matches the message text when a ticket is fixed?  I've never gotten a message like that. ;)
<kiko> one sec.
<jamesh> kiko: we've put the launchpad entry in for the bug tracker comp: http://wiki.python.org/moin/LaunchpadTracker
<kiko> jamesh, I saw your message a while back, thanks for doing that
<jamesh> I just wrote that page up today, actually
<kiko> jamesh, meaning a few hours back -- you ircd to SteveA did you not?
<kiko> exarkun, the text will look like this:
<kiko>        Status: In Progress => Fix Committed
<kiko> exarkun, or <whatever> => Fix Committed
<radix> Or just => Fix, since there's also Fix Released
<kiko> true.
<kiko> radix, note also that:
<kiko> ** Bug 52584 has been marked a duplicate of this bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52584 in launchpad "tab order incorrect for "+addticket" pages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52584
<kiko> that's how a duplicate notation look liks
<kiko> so you could potentially match on "Bug \d+ has been marked a duplicate of this bug"
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.
<kiko> radix, what bug is this that has so many duplicates being reported?
<radix> no idea
<radix> it's his bug
<kiko> radix, whose bug?
<kiko> err
<kiko> sorry, got confused there all of a sudden
<radix> are you mistelling? ;-)
<radix> :)
<kiko> exarkun, what bug is that?
<kiko> radix, that's what you get for participating in a discussion you didn't start <wink>
<radix> yeah, I need to quit that
<exarkun> 54083 or maybe 54071 or maybe one of the bugs that was a duplicate of one of those bugs or that one of those bugs is a duplicate of
<kiko> exarkun, so there /is/ a bug there
<kiko> and that is that it is impossible to find out which duplicate is causing you to be messaged when you were subscribed to a dupe but not to the main bug.
<exarkun> I would file a bug but I am afraid of overrunning my mail quota.
<kiko> exarkun, that bug is already reported, AAR.
<exarkun> Okay :)
<exarkun> Thanks for the help.
<kiko> you're most welcome -- please let me know if you have any other issues. I hear you with regard to a user option, but I am a bit loathe to add a specialist option there.. until I have a more solid set of use cases at least
<Mez> er - why is nmap showing katapult as it's upstream ?
<Mez> ping: anyone
#launchpad 2006-07-27
<johnl> hi
<johnl> I reported a kernel bug using launchpad
<johnl> it's not had much attention.
<johnl> I now notice (weeks later) that I reported on the package linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 (Ubuntu) whereas most other reports are on the package linux-source-2.6.15
<johnl> which is the right place to report kernel bugs?
<johnl> it's rather confusing
<johnl> maybe I should be asking this on #ubuntu
<Keybuk> linux-source-2.6.15 would have been the right place for dapper, yes
<Keybuk> note though that the edgy version is linux-source-2.6.17
<Keybuk> and #ubuntu would have been the proper place to ask this
<kiko> johnl, what bug number was that?
<johnl> #44412
<kiko> lemme see
<johnl> seems like I can change it, which I'll do if that's right
<johnl> but maybe this is a bigger general issue
<johnl> it's complicated to figure out where to report kernel bugs
<johnl> thanks Keybuk, kiko
<kiko> Keybuk, is that a binary package name, by any chance?
<kiko> linux-image-2.6.15-23-686
<kiko> because it appears to be.
<johnl> there are a few other bugs attached to it too
<Keybuk> kiko: yes
<Keybuk> kiko: didn't you guys fix that bug? :P
<kiko> Keybuk, the bug is fixed. now we need to move all bugs reported against those bogus package names back, and then nuke the bogus package names.
<kiko> Keybuk, do you have a suggestion on how to detect those bugs, by the way? 
<johnl> heh, I've been reporting on this bug for weeks
<johnl> it's been fixed, but I'm assuming entirely coincidentally now
<johnl> I'll close it but change the package, for future reference
<Keybuk> kiko: yes, and I told you about it months ago
<Keybuk> I even wrote you SQL to do it, iirc
<johnl> heh
<Keybuk> identify the source package names that have never been published?
<kiko> Keybuk, yeah, I remember now. I seem to recall trying that out and discovering your SQL didn't handle some important case, but my memory is fuzzy now
<Keybuk> if a SPN exists that has never been published, it's inherently bogus
<Keybuk> look it up by BPN, and find the appropriate SPN to move the bug to
<johnl> should I report this as a launchpad bug then?
<johnl> or just leave you guys to it
<kiko> johnl, it's bug 37866
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37866 in malone "+editstatus should not accept binary package as source package" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37866
<johnl> heh
<johnl> shall I add a comment about moving previously reported bugs?
<kiko> johnl, if you like, that'd be nice.
<johnl> I don't mind.  I will do now.
<johnl> done.
<johnl> thanks for the help.
<kiko> johnl, sure thing.
<mpt__> Gooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> kiko: you have reviews in your queue now
<kiko> lifeless, thanks for letting me know
<kiko> hey mpt 
<mpt> kiko, why are you awake? :-)
<kiko> trying to clean up bogus binary packages
<kiko> but going home soon
<Seveas> ubugtu now reports newly filed ubuntu bugs in #ubuntu-bugs -- would a similar thing (but for launchpad bugs) be useful/welcome/appreciated here? 
<kiko> Seveas, yes, very much!
<Seveas> ok, will poke at the code to make that possible
<mpt> Does it report bugs becoming Fix Committed as well? :-)
<Seveas> mpt, that could be arranged
<Seveas> it works via mail and a 60-second timer
<Seveas> for ubuntu I subscribed it to ubuntu-bugs -- how can I make sure ubugtu gets all launchpad bugmail?
<kiko> hmmm
<Seveas> 'all launchpad bugmail' == all bugmail regarding products/{launchpap,rosetta,malone,whatever_you_want}
<kiko> Seveas, that's actually not easy right now
<kiko> well, unless we subscribed the bot to ubuntu-bugs
<kiko> err launchpad-bugs
<kiko> or hmmm, waitasec
<Seveas> if that is not a security problem that would be nice
<mpt> SeveAs, https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+bugs
<mpt> Seveas, rather
* mpt got confused with "Save As..."
<kiko> yeah, we could change the bug contact for launchpad
<Seveas> mpt, I see no 'subscribe' type link there
<kiko> but then that would indeed have security implications
<kiko> hmmmmm
<kiko> bummer!
<kiko> mpt, he wants outgoing email
<kiko> Seveas, I'm collapsing, but remind me of this tomorrow and i'll see what I can do about it.
<kiko> jetlagged to hell
<Seveas> kiko-zzz, ok, g'night
<mpt> oh, and subscribing to launchpad-bugs@ wouldn't be secure
<mpt> I see
* mpt wonders what to do with bug 54169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54169 in shipit "Package get crushed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54169
<Lie_Ex> I've uploaded kalzium's po(zh_CN) for three times,but all failed...Could anyone please tell me why?
<mpt_> spiv, ping
<spiv> mpt_: Just about to step out to lunch...
<mpt_> spiv, sorry, I figured it out for myself
<mpt_> (the problem, I mean, not your lunch)
<spiv> mpt_: Perfect :)
<spiv> Hah.
<spiv> Damn ;)
<mpt__> lifeless, do you have time for a 30-second review?
<lifeless> possibly
<lifeless> :)
<mpt__> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileW0cI9f.html
<mpt__> lifeless?
<lifeless> mpt: what is the intent of the patch ?
<lifeless> mpt: also, putting entity escapes in zpt is ugly, is there a better way ? I.e. &quot;
<lifeless> spiv says ldquo and rdquo for left and right
<lifeless> also apos for the apostrophe
<lifeless> http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/sgml/entities.html#h-24.3.1 for reference
<mpt> lifeless, the intent is to fix bug 49741
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49741 in cchits "file details for a track lists info of the wrong mp3" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49741
<mpt> I mean, bug 49471
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49471 in launchpad "Sidebars sometimes go AWOL in Internet Explorer" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49471
<mpt> no, that's not it either
<mpt> bug 4009
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4009 in launchpad "Page needed explaining why greylisting may cause delayed Launchpad mail" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4009
<mpt> hooray
<mpt> lifeless, and I removed the paragraph about asking for feedback because it's useless where it is (if you've only just signed up, you'll have no idea how to improve Launchpad, and you can't ever get back to that page)
<mpt> (or rather, you'll have *very little* idea how to improve Launchpad yet)
<SteveA> morning
<mpt> oh-ho
<mpt> lifeless, cancel that, I just realized I have to chop an answer out of the FAQ as well
<mpt> I'll put it on PendingReviews when I'm done
<sivang> morning
<carlos> morning
<sivang> heya carlos
<lifeless> mpt: ok. But do consider the better entities for the page.
<mpt> yes, I've fixed those already, thanks
<mpt> and I'll use them from now on
<mpt> (&rsquo; and &ldquo; and &mdash;, oh my!)
<sivang> anybody have an idea what could cause make check to return something like:
<sivang> make[1] : *** [search_path]  Error 1
<sivang> Failed to create database or load sampledata.
<sivang> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<sivang> I have only make chekc running , and postgres is listening. RF is running okay when executed seperately.
<mpt> sivang, no, but whenever I make schema I wait 5 seconds before make anythingelse
<sivang> mpt: I'll try.
<carlos> sivang: have you tried to recreate the database again?
<sivang> carlos: yep, if you reger to 'make schema'. It fails complaining search_path is not set up, but I do have it in my postgres.conf
<carlos> sivang: did you installed postgres-contrib and restarted your postgres server ?
<sivang> carlos: lemme check
<mpt> grrrrrrr, Zope doesn't play nice with named entities
<SteveA> mpt: you'll need to be a bit more specific about what you mean
<SteveA> if you're using page templates in xml mode, rather than html mode, then you need to define all the entities you're using somehow
<SteveA> maybe you're doing something to put the templates into xml mode?
<mpt> SteveA, the specific problem was that I wrote &#entity; instead of &entity;, and instead of saying "Unknown entity", the traceback said "<div> requires explicit </div> at line XYZ"
<mpt> so it took me a few extra minutes to realize that the error message wasn't true
<mpt> (well, it was strictly true, but irrelevant)
<SteveA> mpt: please file a specific bug on launchpad about this.  we'll pass it upstream soon.
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> stub: morning
<stub> SteveA: Morning
<SteveA> I have an interview at launchpad meeting time
<SteveA> so, would you run today's meeting?
<stub> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> ta
<stub> SteveA: Do we have an agenda?
<SteveA> on the wiki
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda
<SteveA> I also bookmark  https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda?action=raw
<SteveA> for easy cut and paste
<sivang> carlos: installed and restarted, same error.
<carlos> sivang: installed, restarted and executed make schema ?
<sivang> carlos: make scheam fails :-) with the same complaint about search_path
<carlos> then, you miss something...
<carlos> sivang: did you installed launchpad-database-dependencies ?
<sivang> carlos: indeed. is there a specific package this needs to run other then pg-contrib ?
<carlos> I don't think so
<sivang> carlos: I think I'll retry DatabaseSetup, to crefresh stuff. 
<carlos> yeah, good idea
<stub> jamesh: Will it be a problem if the oops reports from gandwana and gangotri are stored in two seperate trees?
<jamesh> stub: it shouldn't be a problem
<jamesh> stub: the oops.cgi script already searches multiple directories so it can display both production and staging errors
<stub> ok. Nick setup the oops mirroring that way, and there are some advantages to doing it that way so I'll leave things in the new paths
<jamesh> and the OOPS analysis script can do multiple dirs
<SteveA> when we come to change the location of our archives, how about sodium:/srv/code/ as the new location for sodium:/home/warthogs/archives/  ?
<elmo> SteveA: if we're changing things, can we please also get away from using hostnames and migrate to a role alias
<SteveA> what does that mean?
<elmo> i.e. sodium -> code.launchpad.net or something
<SteveA> what's the advantage of that?
<mpt> hear hear
<elmo> if we have to move the machine again, we don't have to change all developers + pqm's hardcoded instances of chinstrap, sodium, whatever
<SteveA> ok
<elmo> I'm not particularly attached, it doesn't cause me any pain, so 'tever, just a suggestion
<SteveA> what about devel.launchpad.net ?
<elmo> sure
<lifeless> isn't that something we might want for public launchpad stuff?
<SteveA> I'll add it to today's meeting agenda
<lifeless> I'd prefer a canonical.com address for it
<lifeless> s/address/name/
<SteveA> it's on the meeting agenda
<elmo> (I may not be around for the meeting, I have some boxes to shift - but FWIW, canonical.com is fine by me too - whatever you guys decide (within reason))
<SteveA> thanks elmo
<sivang> stub: do you have any idea what could have changed from dapper->edgy that would fail make check, with the complaint search_path is not configured although it is?
<stub> sivang: Have you bounced your db since updating search_path? Are you sure you are connecting to the PostgreSQL 8.1 database, and you updated the PostgreSQL 8.1 config file?
<sivang> stub: I have all confugrations updated, yes, if bounced = restart, then yes 
<sivang> stub: also all dependencies are there
<sivang> stub: could it be that something changed in the packaging such that the search_oath needs updating for edgy? </thought>
<stub> psql -d launchpad_dev -c 'show search_path'
<stub> Oh... edgy. No idea. Haven't looked at PostgreSQL under edgy.
<SteveA> mpt: hi
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> preserving whitespace and monospacing bug comments
<SteveA> why do we use a proportional font for bug comments?
<sivang> stub: hmm, it says launchpad_dev does not exist
<mpt> SteveA, because it's easier to read, and there's no reason not to, except for ASCII art and manually-spaced lists that wouldn't work in the current column width even if it was monospace
<SteveA> what about for snippets of code?
<SteveA> and tracebacks?
<mpt> Leading space is preserved
<stub> And all the other use cases we had when this was argued about last time
<SteveA> one of our main goals for launchpad right now is getting upstreams to adopt launchpad
<jamesh> stub: oops.cgi should be working now
<SteveA> I feel that our having poor formatting for typical programmers' uses for bug reports stands in the way of that
<mpt> SteveA, I understand that, and it'll be great if that forces usability improvements in Malone, but just flipping the font family without widening the column will not achieve any of what people are asking for when they say "please use monospace"
<SteveA> and that the ease of reading for other users is only a marginal benefit
<stub> Our target audience wants a monospaced font. This isn't the support tracker, it is the bug tracker.
<SteveA> mpt: so, you're saying that there is a problem with changing the font to monospace, and that is that we will have fewer characters per line in the bug comments
<mpt> SteveA, not quite, I'm saying that when people say "please use monospace" they really mean They really mean "please use monospace and and at least 80 columns, so that code snippets and hard-wrapped e-mail look exactly the same"
<SteveA> right now, on my screen, I see 86 characters proportional spaced
<SteveA> I propose we try switching to monospaced, and see what happens
<stub> I think you are putting words in developers mouth.
<SteveA> we can initially compare staging with production for a few days
<mpt> ok, that's easy
<SteveA> and then if it is not an absolute disaster
<SteveA> we can leave it on production for a while, and see what the feedback is
<mpt> stub, it's called usability engineering :->
<SteveA> I know we've had some specific feedback from the python guys that they'd prefer monospaced
<mpt> yes, I saw that
<SteveA> would we also have to do anything special in the DPOT code?
<SteveA> we'd still want to linkify things
<mpt> I don't think so
<mpt> unless we want it to still be monospace in browsers that are graphical but don't do CSS
<mpt> in which case DPOT would need to add <tt>...</tt> for each line
<mpt> I'll make that change right now
<jamesh> mpt: we probably don't want fmt:text-to-html to add the <tt> tags
<SteveA> ok.  so we'll do that, and evaluate on staging vs production
<jamesh> mpt: unless we want product descriptions and all the other uses of that code to go monospace
<SteveA> also, I'd like kiko to reply to greg ward, asking greg to point out some bugs where the formatting is problematic on the demo site
<mpt> jamesh, true, it would need to be a new formatter
<SteveA> rather than just an immediate "yuck, it is proportional!" reaction
<jamesh> mpt: why not just use css to do font-family: monospace ?
<jamesh> for the bug comments?
<mpt> jamesh, that's what I'm doing right now
<mpt> but, as I said, we'd need to change DPOT instead if we want it to still be monospace in browsers that are graphical but don't do CSS
<SteveA> we don't support any such browsers
<SteveA> as far as I'm aware
<jamesh> that seems like a very small minority
<jamesh> (and people using lynx or links will already see the text in monospace)
<mpt> yes, that's why I referred to graphical browsers in particular
<jamesh> I doubt the people complaining are using such browsers
<mpt> I will be more careful about my use of the word "unless" in future
<SteveA> because it might be confused with "more" ?
<jamesh> trac doesn't seem to do monospace: e.g. http://www.avahi.org/ticket/45
<jamesh> however the import done for the python bug tracker comp is monospace: http://python-trac.swapoff.org/ticket/223599
<jamesh> as trac uses wiki markup for the comments, it seems that they wrapped each comment in {{{...}}}
<jamesh> which would mean that new comments would not be monospace
<mpt> teehee
<SteveA> so, when kiko replies, he should also point out this about trac
<SteveA> we don't offer people the choice of formatting
<jamesh> if you hit the reply link next to one of the comments, you can see the formatting they've used
<SteveA> you get
<SteveA>  > {{{
<SteveA>  > stuff
<SteveA>  > }}}
<SteveA> which basically won't work
<elmo> giggle
<SteveA> there's a problem with display of &gt; too
<SteveA> and a strange horizontal scrolling text area at the top of the bug display
<jamesh> the XML dump generated by effbot's screen scraping tool generated double-escaped entities
<jamesh> so we had the &gt;, etc problems too in the first import
<mpt> We might just win this thing out of sheer lack of incompetence :-)
<raphink> hi there
<sabdfl> moin moin folks
<raphink> is launchpad already able to manage other distros than Ubuntu?
<raphink> I mean managing packages, specifications, and so on
<raphink> I see distros registered on it, but no packages added
<SteveA> mpt: hubris will win us nothing.
<SteveA> raphink: we have this for some derivatives of Ubuntu.  what distribution are you thinking of?
<SteveA> the soyuz package management infrastructure only works for ubuntu right now
<jamesh> for comparison, here's that particular bug in each of the trackers listed in the competition:
<jamesh> https://demo.launchpad.net/products/python/+bug/sf223599
<jamesh> http://python-trac.swapoff.org/ticket/223599
<jamesh> http://efod.se/python-tracker/issue223599
<jamesh> http://jira.python.atlassian.com/browse/PY-1
<raphink> SteveA: I've got my own project of a derivative
<SteveA> jamesh: please put this on an internal wiki page, so we can look at it later, in the meeting
<SteveA> jamesh: in the MeetingAgenda "notes" section if you like
<raphink> SteveA: ok
<raphink> I'll bbl
<jamesh> one thing the Trac import is doing is importing the bug activity
<mpt> jamesh, would you like to review the monospace changes?
<jamesh> (which we aren't)
<jamesh> mpt: sure.
<mpt> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filenCZ0Ed.html
<mpt> But the main purpose of this diff was to lighten up on the tags presentation
<jamesh> mpt: looks okay.
<mpt> thanks jamesh
<jamesh> I can update demo.lp.net when it lands
<Lie_Ex> I've uploaded kalzium's zh_CN po file to launchpad.net(User Upload Mode) for three times,but all failed...Could anyone please tell me why?
<mpt> bother
<mpt> carlos or jordi, ^^
<carlos> Lie_Ex: which error are you getting?
<mpt> Is it not possible to push two a branch to a repository while another branch is pushing?
<mpt> s/two//
<Lie_Ex> carlos: No response from launchpad,and no error when uploading.But when I check its status after 24 hours,it shows"failed".I've tried more than one time.
<carlos> I see
<carlos> we should improve it a bit more...
<carlos> Lie_Ex: have you executed 'msgfmt -v -c -o /dev/null yourfile.po' ?
<carlos> if there is something wrong with your file, that command should tell you it
<Lie_Ex> carlos: Thank you for your replying.Ive executed the command,but no errors...
<carlos> Lie_Ex: ok, let me check our logs
<carlos> then it should be a bug in our side
<salgado> cprov, your archive-tools branch has two conflicts
<Lie_Ex> carlos: Thanks.^^
<cprov> salgado: will fix 
<carlos> Lie_Ex: can you give me a URL to see your file?
<Lie_Ex> carlos: By the way,I've changed the po's status from "failed" to "deleted" in import queue.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that's enough to find that entry myself
<Lie_Ex> carlos: http://www.myswear.net/myswear/kde/li/kalzium.po
<carlos> ok
<mpt> SteveA, monospaceness is in PQM
<SteveA> thanks matt
<carlos> Lie_Ex: it's our fault
* Kinnison goes to grab lunch before the meeting starts
<carlos> Lie_Ex: as a workaround, go to line: 3636
<carlos> Lie_Ex: and add a new line after the msgstr "" string
<carlos> that will make our parser happy
<Lie_Ex> carlos: Find it...Now I'll retry,thank you.
<carlos> you are welcome
<carlos> I'm going to file a bug about that
<carlos> Lie_Ex: thanks for your report
<stub> Launchpad meeting in 4 minutes. Workrave now if you need to.
<cprov> salgado: archive-tools should be fixed now, thanks for the "heads up".
<salgado> thanks
<kiko> morning
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> I asked stub to run the meeting, as I have an interview in the first part of it
<stub> Launchpad meeting. Who is here?
<malcc> me
<spiv> me
<SteveA> i'm here (but not paying too much attention right now)
<salgado> me
<flacoste> me
<jamesh> me
<mpt> me
<ddaa> me
<carlos> me
<matsubara> me
<danilos> me
<kiko> me
* kiko pokes cprov 
<cprov> me
<kiko> :)
<stub> jordi: ping
<Kinnison> me
<carlos> Lie_Ex: btw, this is the bug you found: https://launchpad.net/bugs/54239
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54239 in rosetta "PO Parser should allow things like msgstr "" "foo" in the same line" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Lie_Ex> carlos: ^^
<kiko> stub, enough roll call? :)
<stub> Everyone online is here. Anyone we are missing?
<kiko> bjorn?
<matsubara> bjorn is on vacation
<salgado> vacation?
<malcc> Vacation
<kiko> brad's away
<stub> ddaa is on leave too
<ddaa> hu?
<kiko> so then it sounds like us
<lifeless> sortof here
<carlos> stub: I see him on this sprint....
<stub> ddaa: Acording to the agenda you are on leave :)
<lifeless> enoough to say my bit about things
<stub> Ok... agenda.
<stub> = Agenda ==
<stub>  * Roll call
<stub>  * Agenda
<stub>  * Next meeting
<stub>  * Activity reports
<stub>  * Actions from last meeting
<carlos> ddaa: nice way to be on vacations ;-)
<stub>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<stub>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<stub>  * Sysadmin requests
<stub>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> ----
<stub>  * Using email in a distributed team (Steve, Kiko)
<stub>  * Location of code on sodium as `/srv/code/`
<stub>  * Name of our development machine
<stub>  * Python demo status update (James H)
<stub>  * Monospaced bug paragraphs
* ddaa notionally pours steaming hot coffee on carlos
<stub>  * (other items)
<stub> ----
<stub>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<stub>  * Three sentences
<stub> Next meeting same time next week?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<carlos> stub: I will be on vacations next week
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Developer meeting: Thu 3 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<carlos> so I will not be able to attend it
<lifeless> I proposed use the pqm-submit plugin to submit to pqm. (robert/spiv/jamesh)
<lifeless> is it not on the agenda ?
<stub> * launchpad bzr development workflow (robert/jamesh)
<stub>  * use the pqm-submit plugin to submit to pqm. (robert/spiv/jamesh)
<stub>  * (proposed item) (name of proposer)
<stub> 
<stub> We will do them in 'other items' in order if that is ok?
<kiko> wow, lots on the agenda, plough on stubster 
<lifeless> sure.
<lifeless> if I fade, spiv or jamesh can talk about pqm-submit
<stub> Activity reports. Who is cool, who isn't?
<lifeless> the development workflow one is stale I think
<malcc> I'm way cool
<lifeless> vaguely cool
<stub> I'm cool
<ddaa> I'm on a sprint but otherwise up to date
<danilos> cool (sent a batch for last week today)
<flacoste> cool
<Kinnison> I'm blazingly hot and reaching towards phoenix flame
<kiko> I'm not post-sprint, but will start again now.
<cprov> I'm not cool, will send a summary for this week
<jamesh> I'm not cool
<matsubara> I'm behind
<carlos> I'm not cool :-(
<mpt> cool
<salgado> I'm behind but back on track
<spiv> I'm cool.
<stub> ok.
<stub> Again, incomplete reports are better than no reports
<stub> (at least while I'm running the meeting ;) )
<stub> Actions from last meeting:
<stub>  * stub to write up some test policy or punt it to someone better suited
<stub>  * ddaa to spec for bug 37897 and hand over
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<ddaa> not done, focusing exclusively on bzr-native
<stub> I updated section 7.7 on the LaunchpadHackingFAQ, which counts as 'done' I think.
<kiko> ddaa, can that bug be handed over?
<kiko> and does anyone else on the team have that knowledge?
<danilos> I got a bug #44860 assigned, and my branch with the fix is waiting for review
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<ddaa> kiko: lifeless has, but he's sorta busy too
<kiko> danilos, want me to review that?
<stub> ddaa: Is it actually a critical problem, or is the maintenance burden the way things are at the moment not too bad?
<kiko> I'd be happy to
<danilos> kiko: sure, should I move it to your section on PendingReviews page?
<kiko> danilos, yes, but only if you are prepared to ping me on IRC if I don't do it this morning
<ddaa> stub: in so far as there is no practical way to monitor the failures this bug causes, it's not a significant maintenance burden
<danilos> (it's in generalqueue right now)
<danilos> kiko: ok, fine by me
<stub> ddaa: I'm not sure if that means it should remain an action item, or if the bug should be downgraded.
<ddaa> stub: there should probably be some discussion about proritizing importd fixes, I think i'll downgrade the bug right now
<danilos> kiko: woops, andrew bennets already took it
<kiko> ddaa, realistically, are you going to get around to doing that in the next 4 weeks?
<kiko> spiv, want to hand that to me? I'm particularly interested in that part of the code
<ddaa> kiko: depending on proritizing, I may do it as soon as next week, as bzr-native is due to rollout tomorrow.
<kiko> ddaa, why not do it next week, then? It's such a long-standing bug..
<spiv> kiko: sure
<stub> If the bug is being down graded, we can count the action item as handled anyway.
<stub> Moving along.... OOPS report.
<kiko> danilos, move it to me :)
<matsubara> On today's report I just want to check on the status of bugs 44860, 2497, 30602
<matsubara> I'm keeping this concise today because the MeetingAgenda has lots of items and with the chinstrap to sodium migration, we had a small gap on the OOPS reports.. 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<danilos> kiko: ok ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<matsubara> I'm catching up on that, and will generate an accumulated report since the last rollout, send to the list and followup from there, contacting the developers responsible for the code in question, nagging them to prioritize oops bugs. :)
<matsubara> danilos already said that 44860 is up for review, and kiko agreed that he'll review it.
<ddaa> kiko: because it might be considered more important e.g. to implement some useful feedback system for imports :)
<matsubara> kiko and carlos are working on 2497 and 30602 respectively, right?
<kiko> matsubara, I had an idea for 2497, so yes I'll work on that.
<carlos> matsubara: well, I will, I didn't start 30602....
<matsubara> kiko: thanks
<carlos> trying to finish the dapper -> edgy migration before leaving for vacations next week...
<kiko> matsubara, my idea is, for the record, using KarmaContext to frame the query.
<matsubara> carlos: hmm, perhaps hand that over then? it's one of the top timeouts
<carlos> matsubara: I will try to fix it tomorrow, migration should be done today
<carlos> and if I don't finish it, I will pass it to danilos. If he agrees ;-)
<danilos> carlos: sure
<matsubara> carlos: great! thanks dude
<kiko> carlos, maybe hand it over to danilos now, because you don't have a lot of time for both tasks.
<stub> So that is all three then.
<carlos> kiko: we are doing the migration together
<kiko> carlos, yes, but danilo won't be on holiday next week :)
<carlos> kiko: in fact it's done, we are just improving its performance
<matsubara> yes, thanks stub, thanks guys. I'll nag some of you later.
<danilos> btw, OOPS for that bug report is missing
<stub> 44860 awaiting review, 2497 kiko, 30602 danilos
<carlos> kiko: yeah, that's why I will forward him that task if it's not done before leaving tomorrow ;-)
<danilos> ok, reassigning to 30602 myself
<stub> Next is critical bug reports with our host mpt.
<mpt> Since we have lots of stuff to discuss, I'll keep this short too
<mpt> Today's oldest most important open bug reports are:
<mpt> bug 2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Confirmed, Critical, kiko
<mpt> bug 31038 (private), Confirmed, Critical, cprov
<mpt> bug 31609 (buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures), Confirmed, Critical, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31609 in soyuz "buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31609
<mpt> bug 35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader),
<mpt> Confirmed, Critical, malcc
<mpt> bug 37897 (renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports), 
<mpt> Confirmed, Critical, ddaa
<mpt> bug 31308 (Cannot set branch associated to a product series), Confirmed, Critical, lifeless
<matsubara> danilos: I'll find one for it and update the description
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<danilos> matsubara: ok, thanks
<mpt> These are all boring because they were all on the top-ten list last week
<kiko> mpt, mostly soyuz and bazaar?
<mpt> cprov, malcc, ddaa, is there any way we can help unblock you?
<kiko> interesting.
<mpt> and kiko
<lifeless> the last one is me
<lifeless> it is in my non-code queue, will be getting to it soon, honesy
<cprov> mpt: my fault, could not work on them, due the soyuz last rollout failure/firefighting
<mpt> kiko: New hires! :-)
<ddaa> mpt: I heard there's a new hire for launchpad-bazaar on his way, that will certainly be a great help in the long run
<matsubara> danilos: actually it's missing because it's pointing to sodium, replace that URL with chinstrap and the it'll find the oops. log migration from chinstrap to sodium are on the way.
<malcc> mpt: For me and cprov, I don't think so, there's just a lot of urgent things to do
<danilos> matsubara: ah, ok, I thought everything was removed from chinstrap
<ddaa> apart from "more hands" and "longer days" not much can be done.
<malcc> mpt: Unless you have a secret stash of experienced Soyuz developers
<mpt> malcc, are those urgent non-bug things, or are they bugs that are Critical and aren't being marked as such?
<stub> cprov, malcc: Are the other urgent things flagged as critical bugs? Or are there other things taking a higher priority?
<matsubara> danilos: nope, chinstrap is back again
<danilos> matsubara: ok, thanks
<malcc> The things I've also been working on are also critical bugs, or landing longstanding branches
<mpt> In the absence of any ideas for unblocking the assignees, I'm done
<jamesh> matsubara: we don't have the really old OOPS reports on sodium
<malcc> In the specific case of 35965, it makes efficiency sense to land process-upload-tidy first as it will help with this
<jamesh> matsubara: but the oops.cgi on sodium is working
<matsubara> jamesh: I've seen that, but I thought every oops id appearing on a bug description would be migrated to sodium.
<jordi> stub: sorry, I'm trapped in some office crisis right now :(
<mpt> thanks stub
<jordi> stub: I can msg you my stuff
<stub> matsubara: We can discuss this after if you want
<jamesh> matsubara: something to discuss later
<matsubara> jamesh: anyway that's not such a big deal since we have chinstrap back.
<stub> jordi: ok.
<jordi> okay
<matsubara> stub, jamesh ok
<stub>  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> Any outstanding requests we need to chase?
<danilos> yes
<danilos> #15015 (mawson account), #14579 (VoIP)
<cprov> RT 12700 (ressurect mawson UI)
<cprov> make disk space in drescher
<kiko> cprov, we agreed to delete some of the stuff there, right?
<stub> danilos: 15015 is blocked on me I think.
<stub> ACTION: SteveA to go through those RT issues and chase elmo if appropriate
<stub> (ok?)
<danilos> stub: ok, is there anything I need to do to help it get unblocked?
<cprov> kiko:  right, but it's still there ;)
<ddaa> SteveA appears to be busy in some voice call.
<stub> danilos: I'll discuss it after the meeting.
<danilos> stub: ok
<stub> Production and staging.
<stub> Are boring (yay).
<stub> Next tuesday should be the regular production update, rolling out HEAD as of now.
<stub> However, the last few weeks we have ended up rolling out HEAD or something close so take that with a grain of salt.
<jordi> stub: there you go
<ddaa> heads will roll!
<mpt> out!
<stub> I have a spec to write for edge.launchpad.net which may reduce our need to push out urgent features. 
<stub> Any queries on the production or staging  environments?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<stub>  * Using email in a distributed team (Steve, Kiko)
<stub> kiko: Can you take that, or should we defer it to next week?
<kiko> I can only guess what Steve is alluding to
<kiko> but I believe it's meant that we underline the fact that people should rely on email for their communication, not IRC
<stub> Ok. We shall leave that until next week unless Steve gets back from his meeting early.
<stub> +1
<kiko> okay.
<stub>  * Location of code on sodium as `/srv/code/`
<stub> You know about that lifeless?
<lifeless> in general yes
<lifeless> sounds fine to me to move things around
<stub> Cool. So less typing == less RSI == happier developers.
<jamesh> "/code" would be even shorter
<mpt> and happier PendingReviews page
<stub> Perhaps we can get the new element named machines to use their two letter codes as an alias for even shorter paths ;)
<kiko> stub, that'd rock
<spiv> jamesh: so would "/c" ;)
<jamesh> na.ubuntu.com
<spiv> stub: Well, I think that leads onto the next agenda item...
<ddaa> better '/cl', you have "sftp://na/cl/" !
<stub>  * Name of our development machine
<stub> No owner
<jamesh> this was something elmo brought up
<jamesh> whether we want to use an alias for our code machine in case we need to move again
<jamesh> so the alias can follow us
<carlos> code.canonical.com ? :-P
<carlos> it's the tipical....
<mpt> bikeshed.canonical.com
<ddaa> metal.canonical.com
<spiv> mpt: haha
<danilos> short one: aliastocodemachine.canonical.com? ;)
<carlos> whatever.canonical.com
<kiko> well
<Kinnison> forest.canonical.com
<kiko> is it really code?
<Kinnison> since it's full of trees
<kiko> I mean, you have to consider the fact that we /do/ have bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> this is for our development
<lifeless> I think its inappropriate to use launchpad.net for this
<kiko> does this mean that all canonical code goes to it?
<kiko> I agree lifeless 
<danilos> ok, if it's for development, then aliastodevelopmentmachine.c.c
<lifeless> so, launchpadcode.canonical.com
<lifeless> or lpcode.canonical.com
<kiko> if the policy is that "all non-OSS canonical code goes to sodium" then I'm fine with code.canonical.com
<ddaa> red! blue!
<kiko> otherwise lpcode or launchpadcode are great.
<ddaa> green! purple!
<lifeless> kiko: AIUI its lp only
<kiko> lifeless, then lpcode is fine.
<jamesh> of course, if we move, we could probably alias sodium.ubuntu.com to the new machine.
<stub> Ok. So we want one, and we should have one for just lp code.
<jamesh> (assuming sodium continues to be used by just the LP team)
<kiko> right
<lifeless> so, lets do lpcode.c.c
<kiko> +1 lifeless 
<stub> lifeless: Can you rt that and deal with pqm?
<lifeless> and jamesh and I will timetable a migration for our setup next week
<danilos> why not do codepad.c.c instead?
<lifeless> I will file the relevant RT request tomorrow
<lifeless> danilos: its less clear ?
<danilos> ok, I'll shut up :) (but it's funnier)
<kiko> and too cute :-) /me chides danilos 
<stub> We can discuss alternative names later on IRC and summarize to the mailing list
<stub>  * Python demo status update (James H)
<jamesh> The demo machine is set up at https://demo.launchpad.net, with incoming and outgoing bugmail support
<kiko> I've been going over them, as has bradb
<jamesh> Yesterday I put up our entry on the Python wiki and have emailed the Python infrastructure committee
<carlos> kiko, lifeless: isn't landscape using sodium?
<jamesh> In general, the imported data looks good, but there are a few areas to polish
<stub> jamesh: So everything is under control?
<stub> carlos: No
<jamesh> so we'll be doing that as we pick up the problems (or get requests from the Python guys)
<jamesh> stub: yes.
<carlos> stub: ok
<kiko> cool.
<lifeless> carlos: not AFAIK
<stub> Which leads us on to  * Monospaced bug paragraphs (unless James has more)
<jamesh> I don't have anything further to add about the Python import
<kiko> hmmm
<stub> I believe this was discussed between SteveA and mpt earlier, with me throwing peanuts from the gallary.
<kiko> yeah, it's a controversial thing in LP
<mpt> And it would have landed by now, if it wasn't for those meddling ki^Wpagetests
<stub> Last I heard was we would switch the CSS to be monospaced to have a look on staging, probably followed by a trial on production
<stub> mpt: That cover it?
* stub tries for only five minutes over schedule
<mpt> yep
<stub>  * use the pqm-submit plugin to submit to pqm. (robert/spiv/jamesh)
<lifeless> everyone should be using this plugin
<lifeless> its documented on the usingsharedrepositories wiki page
<spiv> "WorkingWithSharedRepositories" is the name of the wiki page.
<jamesh> we talked with j-a-meinel yesterday about some of the problems people have had with the plugin, and worked out a few concrete improvements to make it harder to do the wrong thing
<lifeless> its under development by the bzr folk
<mpt> I had to revert to a non-current version of the plug-in for it to work at all
<jamesh> there is a new branch location for the plugin listed on the wiki page now, which will work with bzr-0.8 (no need to rollback)
<stub> What is the lp product name to file bugs against if people need to?
<jamesh> stub: bzr-pqm
<spiv> mpt: yes, that issue is documented on the wiki page.
<spiv> Hmm, well, it was...
<jamesh> spiv: not any more -- the branch the wiki points to now works
<spiv> jamesh: ah, nice
<stub> Everyone should point their plugin checkout to that same location so we are all running the same code?
<jamesh> the fixes that will hopefully be done shortly are (a) not default to submitting merges to bzr.dev and (b) look up the pqm branch on the repo if it isn't set for the branch (this is a work around for branches.conf sections being shadowed)
<stub> Please email the mailing list when there are significant fixes so we can all update
<kiko> right
<stub> And moving along...
<stub>  * launchpad bzr development workflow (robert/jamesh)
<stub> Discuss this now or next week?
<kiko> sounds like next week ;)
<jamesh> probably next week
<stub> Keep, bag, change
<ddaa> KEEP: sprints in a hotel with a sauna
<spiv> lifeless said earlier that he thought that agenda item was stale.
<sivang> ddaa: hah
<carlos> ddaa: but also with swimingpool...
<stub> In Thailand, the sauna is just outside ;)
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<stub> Three sentences
<ddaa> DONE: bzr-native
<ddaa> TODO: finish and ROLLOUT (!!!) bzr-native
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<malcc> DONE: Landed publish-distro-optimization, broke distro, fixed it again. Landed 54032, sent 53437 for review, working on review response for process-upload-tidy, nearly finished fixing 54039.
<malcc> TODO: Land above branches, bug 35965, handover with Kinnison
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<flacoste>  DONE: Tests for search tickets UI, add search to ticket creation workflow
<flacoste> TODO: Write pagetest for new ticket add workflow, continue implementation of SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec, get the search branches reviewed and land them
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<jamesh> DONE: London sprint, python bug tracker import, code reviews
<jamesh> TODO: London sprint, code reviews, python bug tracker issues as they turn up.
<jamesh> BLOCKED: No
<cprov> DONE: firefighting failures soyuz-rollout, fix security adapters for BUILDD stuff (properly)
<salgado> DONE: KarmaContext, some optimizations on shipit, code review and other random fixes
<cprov> TODO: soyuz critical bugs (dup uploads & buildd-failure-notification), sort out sysadmin requests
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<matsubara> DONE: fixed more date bugs on sprints, oops bugs, some triage.
<salgado> TODO: Land take 2 of KarmaContext and the other two branches of mine that are being reviewed, more code review and random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<matsubara> TODO: catch up with oops report analysis and activity reports, more bug fixing.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: bug 44860 up for review, rosetta 1.0 work
<danilos> TODO: firefox import, bug-fixing
<danilos> BLOCKED by food, London food is hard on my stomack ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<spiv> DONE: bzr smart server work, reviews, sodium migration
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr webserve for internal branches and for bazaar.launchpad.net, bzr smart server, HOLIDAY
<kiko> DONE: management sprint, looking into long-standing critical bugs, code reviews
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Internet Explorer layout fix, sodium faffle, various bug fixes
<mpt> TODO: switch to using a repository locally too, more bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> DONE: More AR stuff, more prep for week of handoff with Malcolm. Design work for soft integrity checker
<Kinnison> TODO: More finishing, readdress the branches stuck in PR, handoff with malcc
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: None
<kiko> TODO: fix bug 2496 and the malone bug cleanup, monthly report
<carlos> DONE: translation migration, user support, fixes on xaralx translations, some spec working, sprint in London
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2496 in launchpad "Launchpad blows up if you try to use non-ascii characters in your password" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2496
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<stub> (jordi) DONE: email, imports,
<stub> (jordi) TODO: finishup product series imports, email, mail production db requests to stub;
<stub> (jordi) BLOCKED: edgy tranlations not yet started
<carlos> TODO: finish translation migrations, vacations!
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> kiko: your TODO includes a bug that's already fix released?
<stub> jordi, carlos: Anything we can do about jordi's blockage?
<carlos> stub: It's being my main task atm
<kiko> ddaa, it was some other bug, rosetta-related. oh well. the one that came up in the oops analysis. :)
<matsubara> bug 2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<mpt> off-by-one error
<carlos> stub: once we get the migration performance improved we will do it. I hope sometime between today and tomorrow
<stub> Ok. I thnk that is meeting OVER.  8 minutes overtime. getting worse.
<ddaa> sprint lunch time!
<Seveas> kiko, do you have a second to spare?
<carlos> stub: thanks (i don't mind if it took more time ;-)
<mpt> thanks stub
<kiko> Seveas, by all means. is it about the IRC bot?
<spiv> stub: it was a long agenda.  Thanks, I think you did a good job at keeping it moving.
<spiv> carlos: It matters more when it's nearly 11pm :P
<kiko> stub, /great/ meeting!
<Seveas> kiko, yes, you wanted me to poke you about it, so *POKE*
<carlos> spiv: I gues...
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> guess
<salgado> kiko, dude, how about a review of that shipit branch you already reviewed? there are a few other things depending on me landing that branch
<kiko> Seveas, hmmm, right. so the problem I have is that private bugs are also reported to launchpad-bugs, so we can't make the bot a trivial bug contact?
<kiko> salgado, why not remind me about that more actively? I haven't seen email or a URL from you!
<salgado> kiko, well, I replied to your review. thought it was enough
<Seveas> kiko, for ubuntu private/invisible bugs are not reported to ubuntu-bugs, a similar thing may be possible for launchpad
* salgado bounces the reply
<kiko> salgado, "assumed" you mean 
<kiko> Seveas, you're right. we can do exactly that. hold on.
<matsubara> stub, jamesh: so about the OOPS logs. what was decided about them?
<cprov> kiko: it reminds me about buildd-ui (sec adapters for buildd-stuff) review, it is also critical, can you do this today ? 
<stub> matsubara: I need to check out the disk space on sodium. I can move the old ones back into place easily enough if there is space.
<kiko> cprov, sure I can do that
<cprov> kiko: great, thank you 
<stub> matsubara: There is no script yet to intelligently prune the old oops reports. 
<kiko> cprov, just remember to keep reminding me
<stub> (and no bug report or spec requesting it yet...)
<cprov> kiko: ok
<matsubara> stub: will we keep the logs on chinstrap?
<matsubara> the old ones I mean?
<jamesh> matsubara: depends on what the admins decide
<kiko> Seveas, what's ubugtu's name?
<Seveas> you mean mail adress?
<kiko> hmmm /people/ubugtu?
<Seveas> he has no launchpad account
<Seveas> if he needs one I'll create it -- for ubuntu it simply uses the mailman mailinglist
<kiko> well
<kiko> he probably would benefit from one, yes
<kiko> otherwise it makes the setup harder to manage
<kiko> can you do that and ping me when it's done? I'll set up the other stuff
<Seveas> will do
<mpt> So Ubugtu is going to be trusted to (a) receive notifications about private bugs, and (b) never emit them?
<kiko> mpt, no.
* danilos off to lunch
<kiko> mpt, Ubugtu will not be security contact -- just bug contact.
<matsubara> jamesh, stub: just reported a bug regarding a script to prune oops.
<kiko> spiv, ping?
* kiko wonders what spiv is doing hiding from him!
<Seveas> kiko, ubugtu-lpbugs is his incoming-lp-mail-account
<kiko> thanks.
<spiv> kiko: nearly sent.
<kiko> spiv, thanks man
<spiv> kiko: Hmm, I replied in privmsg...
<kiko> spiv, you naughty unregistered boy
<spiv> freenode obviously disconnected me at some point.
<Seveas> kiko, could you poke me when ready so I can submit a test bug
<mpt> ah, I see
<kiko> Seveas, I'll need 24h to allow people to stop me from doing this -- I want to give some warning.
<Seveas> kiko, fair enough, will work at the code first then ;)
<kiko> thanks Seveas 
<Seveas> (currently it's quite hardcoded to use incoming ubuntubugmail)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> Seveas, can you ping me again tomorrow morning so we complete the process?
<Seveas> will do
<kiko> thanks!
<Blue-Omega> hello everyone, whenever i tries to login the ubuntu wiki with my launchpad details i get an error about Invalid user name
<kiko> Blue-Omega, are you using your email address?
<kiko> Blue-Omega, if so, what is your account name?
<kiko> Seveas, https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad-bugs
<Blue-Omega> i'm logging in with my email address
<Blue-Omega> i get the error "Invalid user name 'Blue-Omega'. Name may contain any Unicode alpha numeric character, with optional one space between words. Group page name is not allowed."
* kiko chalks up one more problem solved
<spiv> I'm not sure how to trigger that error.
<kiko> it's easy
<kiko> just have a hyphen in the user's wikiname
<spiv> That's in the "create a new user (in Moin) or save preferences" code path.
<kiko> I'm filing a bug
<spiv> Which is not like logging in.
<spiv> Seriously?  Man, Moin sucks.
<kiko> I fixed it for him by removing the hyphen
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/54243
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54243 in launchpad "Wiki names should not include hyphens" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> matsubara, if you aren't busy that one is a pretty simple one to fix.
<matsubara> kiko: assigning to me, importance?
<kiko> matsubara, your choice, but non-critical IYKWIM
<stub> cprov: I don't think you actually need RT12700 - I suspect all you need is some launchpad.conf updates
<matsubara> kiko: okie
<stub> cprov: Production is currently happily running on the one URL without any updates made since the new vhost stuff landed.
<kiko> ah, cool.
<cprov> stub: uhm really ? I'll investigate it, thanks
<stub> cprov: So the admins need to free up disk space on drescher for you? Is there an RT job open on this?
<cprov> stub:  a LP bug, let me find it 
<kiko> matsubara, some new oopses in today's report, did you see?
<matsubara> kiko: yes, I'll write an accumulated report since the last rollout.
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter /home/dennis/ubugtu/data/bugmail-lp
<Seveas> (yes, that means ubugtu is ready ;))
<flacoste> kiko-afk: i'm pleased to announce to you that according to PendingReviews, you've been assigned to review my tt-search branch!
<flacoste> kiko-afk: any thoughts on when this might happen?
<cprov> stub: bug #53636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53636 in launchpad-publisher "drescher running low on disk space, old ubuntu snapshots from sprint" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53636
<kiko> flacoste, sooner if you keep nagging me. :)
<kiko> flacoste, you had pinged me yesterday, I apologize for being afk. what's up?
<kiko> matsubara, but ours reports are still coming from chinstrap, right? are we meaning to move them to sodium? what's the issue with the disk space?
<flacoste> kiko-afk: did you have any other comments on SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec after my reply and the discussion that took place with mpt?
<kiko> flacoste, I probably do if the design still includes radiobuttons :)
<flacoste> kiko-afk: that's not settled actually: one or many best answers
<flacoste> kiko-afk: I did put out a version with a different placement for the radio buttons
<flacoste> kiko-afk: do you still have the thread around or should I bounce the mail again?
<kiko> flacoste, I have it around, but haven't gotten to it yet. please keep nagging me. :)
<flacoste> kiko-afk: ok :-)
<matsubara> kiko: yes. more recent oops logs were moved. the logs take too much space so I don't think all of them will/need to be moved. I reported bug 54241 to deal with that
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54241 in launchpad "We need a script or tool that prunes OOPS logs from sodium" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54241
<kiko> matsubara, I don't quite get it. what happens to older OOPS reports? 404?
<kiko> matsubara, I think not keeping around the older OOPS reports is.. well, bad. but how much space to they take up? just oopses, not the logs (which I know are big files)
<salgado> spiv, ping
<matsubara> kiko: currently old one are 404ing
<kiko> matsubara, that's not so good.
<kiko> I mean, it's actually bad. :)
<spiv> salgado: pong
<spiv> salgado: we had some debugging we wanted to do together, or something?
<salgado> spiv, I wasn't clear, but I moved my mirror-management-tweaks branch back to pending-review because I thought you wanted to look at the tests and because tehre's one test that I couldn't write
<mpt> ugh
<cprov> stub: can you copy the last production DB to mawson ?
<stub> launchpad@gangotri:/srv/launchpad.net/production-logs.old$ du -ks .
<stub> 9085352 .
<matsubara> kiko: 61M     2006-07-24/ that's for one directory
<stub> matsubara: so double that
<spiv> salgado: Ah.  Hmm.
<salgado> spiv, test_connection_is_closed_on_redirect, to be precise
<sabdfl> stub: very well-run meeting, pleasure to read the scrollback on it. thanks.
<kiko> sabdfl, I commended him on it too, I thought it was the most interesting meeting in a long time!
<kiko> stub, matsubara: hmmm 61M per day. so 22 gigs per year?
<kiko> stub, matsubara: what if we gzipped the oops reports and fixed apache to serve it correctly?
<kiko> stub, matsubara: i.e. based on content-type and auto-decompressing?
<stub> Apparently they compress really well
<kiko> oh I'm sure they do
<stub> The oops.cgi could pull them from a zip file easily enough
<kiko> yeah
<spiv> salgado: so you have a comment there that you don't have a reference to the protocol from the factory.
<spiv> salgado: so keep/make one ;)
<salgado> spiv, I tried that but failed. :(
<stub> cprov: on its way
<salgado> I tried saving one on buildProtocol() or something
<spiv> salgado: either in the factory's buildProtocol keep the protocol you build, or in the protocol's connectionMade set self.factory.protoInstance = self
<cprov> stub: thanks
<kiko> stub, matsubara:
<kiko> kiko@chinstrap ~ $ du -sk 2006-05-10/
<kiko> 119716	2006-05-10/
<kiko> kiko@chinstrap ~ $ gzip 2006-05-10/*
<kiko> kiko@chinstrap ~ $ du -sk 2006-05-10/
<kiko> 10240	2006-05-10/
<kiko> stub, matsubara: so only 2G per year, which is definitely manageable I think.
<kiko> or hmm, 4G if the average dir is 10MB. still not too bad.
<salgado> spiv, ah, right. I like more the connectionMade solution... and what about the other tests on that same class, do they look okay?
<kiko> and if launchpad crashes less it will be even smaller!
<spiv> salgado: keep in mind that either way you cannot assume that "factory.connect(); assert factory.protoInstance is not None" would work.
<mpt> Can someone help me with a database problem so I can land this branch before I fall asleep?
<kiko> mpt?
<spiv> salgado: because there can (and in fact will) be a delay between calling connectTCP and the connection actually being established.
<sabdfl> mpt: sure
<mpt> kiko, I get "ProgrammingError: ERROR: database "launchpad_ftest" is being accessed by other users" for every test in a pagetest
<spiv> salgado: (it's that whole asynchronous thing)
<mpt> on DROP DATABASE
<kiko> mpt, do you have a psql instance running?
<sabdfl> mpt: dapper, or edgy?
<spiv> salgado: the test would probably need to look something like:
<kiko> ps auxww | grep sql
<stub> mpt: pg_ctlcluster 8.1 main stop; pg_ctlcluster 8.1 main start. That will clear anything outstanding.
<mpt> stub, a restart should have fixed that too, right?
<mpt> and standalone tests work
<stub> mpt: I think so
<mpt> so, that's not it
<kiko> mpt, ps auxww| grep sql
<mpt> kiko, three processes
<kiko> mpt, yes?
<mpt> that's after doing the restart stub pasted
<mpt> two postmaster -D, and one pg_autovacuum
<kiko> mpt, and make schema succeeds?
<stub> mpt: any exceptions before the ProgrammingError?
<mpt> one moment, I'll pastebin it
<mpt> kiko, yes
<stub> (my testsuite work tidies up this stuff somewhat, but it is bogged down in review queue)
<mpt> First I tried make schema, then make clean + make build, then restarting
<mpt> then I realized that standalone tests work
<mpt> stub, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file1PpA71.html
<stub> mpt: Most likely one of the 16 FunctionalLayer tests run before the page tests left an open connection. We need to run ./test.py -vv to tell which one it might be.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> -vv pastebin coming up
<spiv> salgado: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileZOVRN8.html
<LarstiQ> demo.launchpad.net isn't clearly labeled as set up for python.org. Am I welcome using it?
<spiv> salgado: really, the factory doesn't have any of the logic we want to test here, so actually constructing one isn't the right starting point.
<mpt> stub, this doesn't look much more useful, but: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileLlwlj7.html
<spiv> salgado: I need to sleep now, I hope that gets you started.
<spiv> salgado: your other tests look ok to me.
<salgado> spiv, cool, if I have any problems with this one I'll pester you by email. thanks a lot for the help
<spiv> salgado: there's perhaps some common scaffolding they do that we'll want to refactor later, if more tests start doing similar things, but until you have more tests like that refactoring would be a YAGNI.
<spiv> salgado: I like how thoroughly tested this code is becoming.
<spiv> salgado: it's very satisfying.
<salgado> spiv, so do I!
<stub> mpt: Rename launchpad/doc/bug-tags.txt to something else and rerun
<stub> (something not ending in .txt, so test_system_documentation doesn't pick it up)
<mpt> ok
<spiv> salgado: good luck with that test.  Good night!
<salgado> spiv, night! thanks
<salgado> kiko, you're not forgetting that code review, are you? ;-)
<mpt> stub, that gives me meaningful test failures, with "Expected:" and "Got:" sections
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: it may get entirely new data at random intervals, so don't use it for anything serious
<stub> mpt: Ok. So we have dentified that bug-tags.txt is not tearing down correctly and is leaving connections open. It will probably all work fine if you submit the thing to pqm, but at the very least a bug should be filed stating that the test is broken (I think my branch might stop this in any case).
<kiko> mpt, yes, please file the bug.
<mpt> ok, reported bug 54250
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54250 in malone "doc/bug-tags.txt is broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54250
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: oh no, just testing it, I'm aware of the staging nature.
<mpt> thanks stub
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: but I'd like to see it being well-received by the python folks
<kiko> LarstiQ, thanks for your support, btw
<kiko> salgado-afk, not at all!
<kiko> stub, so gzipping of the oops post-cron-copying and modifying oops.cgi to uncompress sounds good? 
<LarstiQ> kiko: I use launchpad daily, thanks for making it possible at all!
<stub> kiko: Sure
<kiko> stub, if you say yes I'll contact Znarl and then file a bug on the cgi itself.
<SteveA> re
<kiko> stub, lifeless: btw, did we stop running bzr tests in launchpad, i.e. using that hackish patch I produced?
<stub> kiko: I need to move the OOPSes back into place
<stub> kiko: yes
<kiko> stub, can you compress as you go?
<kiko> hey SteveA good to have you back
<stub> yes
<kiko> cool.
<stub> Is one file per oops good enough, or should be compress a days worth into one file?
<kiko> matsubara, wanna go about modifying oops.cgi, btw?
<kiko> stub, one file per oops is probably ideal.
<kiko> stub, and we'll keep the .gz extension, yes?
<stub> .bz2 I would have thought?
<kiko> so we'll have oops.cgi look for the gzipped file, fall back to the uncompressed file, and then 404 if not found.
<kiko> stub, bz2 is fine -- assuming oops.cgi uses a popen to bzcat, right?
<kiko> stub, or is there a bz2 module for python?
<stub> Dunno
<matsubara> kiko: yeah, sure.
<kiko> stub, oh, johan says bzip is in standard python
<kiko> NAME
<kiko>     bz2
<kiko> FILE
<kiko>     /usr/lib/python2.4/lib-dynload/bz2.so
<kiko> MODULE DOCS
<kiko>     http://www.python.org/doc/current/lib/module-bz2.html
<kiko> so bz2.decompress(data)
<kiko> very easy.
<kiko> AUTHOR
<kiko>     The bz2 python module was written by:
<kiko> 
<kiko>         Gustavo Niemeyer <niemeyer@conectiva.com>
* kiko hides
<kiko> and gzip.open()
<mpt> flooder!
<kiko> only because it's fun
<kiko> matsubara, I think it's kept on a separate branch, fwiw
<kiko> I'm not entirely sure
<LarstiQ> isn't it possible to directly pass the .gz to the client in some cases?
<kiko> LarstiQ, we parse and process the OOPS file -- it's not just the plaintext going out.
<matsubara> kiko: i'm exploring jamesh archives looking for it. 
<LarstiQ> kiko: ah
<kiko> matsubara, at any rate the latest oops is in ~jamesh
<kiko> LarstiQ, but yeah, I had thought the same thing initially
<matsubara> kiko ok
<kiko> matsubara, s/oops/oops.cgi in case that wasn't clear
<kiko> spiv, still around?
<kiko> matsubara, see #canonical for discussion of zlib/bz2/gzip if you like.
<SteveA> thanks for running the launchpad meeting, stub 
<SteveA> I just read the logs
<stub> cprov: ~stub/launchpad_prod.20060727.dump
<stub> SteveA: np
<cprov> stub: thanks
<sivang> everybody: if you're on edgy and scripts start to fail mysteriously, first make your default shell bash instead of dash, and then drill further.
<SteveA> what is "dash" ?
<sivang> SteveA: I regert that I learned about it :-)
<flacoste> SteveA: dash - The Debian Almquist Shell
<sivang> supposed to be more minimalistic, and faster or something.
<LarstiQ> and more posixly correct
<flacoste> apt-cache show dash will tell the whole story
<kiko> sivang, is it incompatible?
<sivang> kiko: seems so
<kiko> hmmm. controversial.
<LarstiQ> kiko: not with sh, but it is with bash
<kiko> edgy!
<ajmitch> dash just doesn't recognise some bash-specific options 
<sivang> kiko: contoversial is the word :)
<LarstiQ> I, for one, welcome our new POSIX overlords.
<sivang> kiko: the specific issue with make search_path was string comparison.
<SteveA> posix-me-harder ?
<sivang> SteveA: heh
<jelmer> anybody seen ddaa?
<kiko> he is around, jelmer, but he's sprinting with SteveA 
<SteveA> he's here, across the table from me
<SteveA> he's logging onto irc now
<jelmer> ah, ok
<sivang> matsubara: I'm running make check now, with the patch from yesterday
<matsubara> sivang: cool
<matsubara> sivang: I don't think I'll have time this week to review that patch though.
<sivang> matsubara: okay, then maybe I'd better ask an official reviewer to review it?
<kiko> is it big?
<matsubara> sivang: please, feel free to do it.
<matsubara> kiko: nope
<kiko> if you like I can probably do it this afternoon
<sivang> kiko: I will be greatful if you could :)
<kiko> sivang, where's the pastebin
<matsubara> kiko: I'll bounce sivang's mail
<kiko> cool
<matsubara> kiko: sent
<sivang> kiko: I don't do pastebins ;-)
<kiko> ok ok
<sivang> hmm
<sivang> Is it okay for make check to fail on a hung test?
<sivang> it's 20-make-team-moderated.txt that seems to have gone hung,
<sivang> and I got - no output for 600 seconds. Killing.
<sivang> Not dead yet! - slaughtering mercilessly
<carlos> sivang: someting is stalled....
<sivang> carlos: yeah, I'll retry and see if ti gets me something better
<sivang> carlos: is there a list somewhere of expections that are okay for now so I can know how to distinguish between errors occured by my patch , or other stuff?
<sivang> carlos: I'm getting some .__del Transaction expections, that are said to be 'ignored' etc.
<carlos> well, if you get an error is your fault
<carlos> either of your installation or your patch
<carlos> if you see warnings...
<carlos> you can always execute a fresh checkout
<carlos> and compare it with what you get to know if those are caused by your branch
<carlos> as far as I know, I think there aren't many warning (if any)
<doko> carlos: OOo 2.0.3 language data is uploaded; please let me know, when it's imported and when I can include a rosetta export in the -l10n package.
<SteveA> sivang: don't worry about things talking about errors in __del__
<carlos> doko: it's being imported atm
<SteveA> sivang: it's just complaints from python about __del__ code in sqlobject that fails to run properly at the end of the world
<carlos> doko: btw, danilos is on charge of the GSI support implementation 
<doko> carlos: no, I just meant an export of the po files, as you did last time
<carlos> doko: oh, I see
<carlos> If the import is done before tomorrow night, I will try to provide you with them tomorrow 
<sivang> SteveA: end of the world being clean up and all that jazz ?
<carlos> otherwise... I'm not sure when I would have time to prepare them, next week I'm on vacations to move to another city...
<sivang> SteveA: and thanks, these are the exact errors I get
<carlos> doko: but I will try to do my best to prepare them anyway
<doko> carlos: not that urgent, start of next week would be ok
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> stub: hi
<SteveA> stub: ping
<salgado> kiko, ping!! diff ready!!
<kiko> salgado, j
<sivang> kiko: I'm going out for some hours, I'll be back later.
<kiko> cool
<jamesh> kiko: I guess mpt didn't manage to land his monospace bug comments patch today
<kiko> jamesh, apparently not.
<kiko> jamesh, do you have time to roll out matsubara's updated oops.cgi? and where is the bzr branch for that?
<kiko> jamesh, he added the capability to read .bz2 and .gz files to it
<kiko> so we can compress OOPSes on sodium
<matsubara> kiko: that branch is on jamesh/archives/ but it's not quite ready for rollout
<kiko> what
<kiko>  's left?
<matsubara> kiko: pyflakes found some undefinede variable I need to sort out.
<matsubara> undefined variables
<jamesh> matsubara: if you have some changes, I can roll them out when you're ready.
<kiko> matsubara, in your code?
<matsubara> kiko: in oops.cgi which I branched from warthogs/archives/jamesh/oops-search-cgi
<kiko> matsubara, I mean, pyflakes found bugs in code which is unrelated to what you changed?
<matsubara> kiko: yes
<kiko> matsubara, then give jamesh your patch and then do the rest of the fix separately.
<matsubara> jamesh: okie
<matsubara> oops
<matsubara> kiko: okie
<kiko> cool
<jamesh> danilos: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-uk-list/2006-July/msg00048.html
<salgado> kiko,  latest changes of that branch: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filem8YXAt.html
<kiko> -                AND recipient = %(from_id)d
<kiko> +                AND recipient = %(from_id)s
<kiko> what's that, salgado?
<kiko> the other changes look fine
<salgado> that's a fix for a bug I introduced when using sqlvalues(), as it returns a tuple of strings
<kiko> indeed. fine.
<kiko> r=kiko
<salgado> (the bug was caught by the person-merge.txt test)
<matsubara> jamesh: do you prefer a diff, pastebin or my branch location?
<jamesh> matsubara: branch location will do
<salgado> kiko, cool! then I have another easy one for you: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileadBapq.html
<matsubara> jamesh: sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/matsubara/oops-search-cgi
<salgado> (this is to avoid those hundreds of queries that the /requests page was generating)
<jamesh> matsubara: btw, that branch doesn't look like it is in the right place given the new guidelines
<matsubara> jamesh: that's because it's not a launchpad branch
<jamesh> matsubara: and?
<matsubara> jamesh: and I'm following the same tree structure than you. I branched it from your jamesh/oops-cgi/ 
<jamesh> matsubara: jamesh/oops-cgi is not a branch
<jamesh> jamesh/oops-cgi/devel is
<matsubara> indeed, my bad
<jamesh> this is covered in "Non-launchpad branches" on the SodiumSetup wiki page
<matsubara> I'll read and fix it. sorry
<matsubara> (if the wiki let me read it in the first place...)
<kiko> salgado, isn't getTotalsForRequests a better name?
<kiko> remember the plural followed by plural rule.
<kiko> salgado, can you please shortlist() requests_ids?
<salgado> no, I can't
<kiko> why not?
<salgado> there will be around 75 of them
<kiko> so?
<kiko> specify the count.
<salgado> then I prefer to use list(), because it's not short, I think
<kiko> salgado, no, that's not what shortlist is for.
<kiko> shortlist gives us a way to be warned if a list potentially grows beyond where we expect it to.
<kiko> the name is perhaps somewhat misleading
<kiko> it could be called limitedlist or something
<kiko> however
<kiko> I have a question now that you have displayed this reluctance
<kiko> is the number of IDs there end-user-dependent?
<salgado> no
<kiko> will it always be under 100?
<salgado> but it could be, if we wanted
<salgado> it will always be under config.batch_size
<salgado> (or whatever the variable is called)
<kiko> what if you add a &batch=10000?
<salgado> then you get a timeout. :)
<kiko> so it is end-user-dependent.
<kiko> mmmm.
<kiko> salgado, let me come up.
<LarstiQ> a comparison that might be interesting: http://python-trac.swapoff.org/ticket/223599 and https://demo.launchpad.net/products/python/+bug/sf223599
<LarstiQ> having the same data is nice for showing off differences
<salgado> kiko, sure
<raphink> can anobody tell me how to register an ubuntu-derivated distro on LP?
<kiko> raphink, very good question. you currently can't as an end-user.
<kiko> we have made exceptions, though.
<raphink> ok
<raphink> what are the exceptions ?
<raphink> can we benefit from one?
<kiko> :)
<raphink> we are at least two ubuntu devs in that project
<raphink> including a MOTU and myself (core-dev)
<kiko> well, I always need to ask permission, but if you email me with a clear explanation I promise to get it through the process.
<mpt> That's becoming a FAQ
<mpt> Therefore it should be put on the /distros page
<jamesh> "email kiko if you want a distro added"
<mpt> How about "It is not yet possible to register a distribution in Launchpad. If you are a developer of a distribution and want it to be included in Launchpad, mail __the launchpad-users list__ (requires subscription)."
* mpt deletes the redundant "in Launchpad"
<kiko> sounds good.
<kiko> jamesh, matsubara has another patch for you I suspect :)
<mpt> eh
<mpt> SteveA, which is worse, the Gatwick->Heathrow shuffle, or spending 24 hours in Bangkok?
<SteveA> depends if you can hang out with stu
<SteveA> the gatwick->heathrow is doable.  just make sure you leave enough time
<mpt> 1 hour 20 minutes
* mpt doesn't know whether that counts as enough
<SteveA> is that the time between flights?
<mpt> between arrival and departure, yes
<jamesh> mpt: it could take you an hour to clear customs
<SteveA> there is no way you can get your bags and pass through immigration, get the gatwick express into london, get the heathrow express out of london, check in at heathrow, get through security at heathrow, in that short a time
<kiko> mpt, you are smoking crack.
<SteveA> I'm surprised it is gatwick->heathrow
<SteveA> in general, flights to lithuania go from gatwick
<mpt> It's Vilnius -> Gatwick, Heathrow -> Auckland
<mpt> on the way back
<mpt> The way in it's fine, because the flights are on separate days :-)
<SteveA> you'll want to be at heathrow several hours before your flight
<SteveA> obviously
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> then allow another 1.5 hours to get from gatwick to heathrow, I guess
<mpt> I'm going in to town now, I'll see if the local travel agent can do better
<SteveA> then allow 1 hour to get out of gatwick with your bags
<SteveA> it'll probably take less time to go from gatwick to heathrow
<SteveA> but you don't want to rely on luck
<SteveA> if you've not been to bangkok, take a day or two off and see the sights
<kiko> I'd do that too!
<LarstiQ> are there any launchpadders in Riga?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> nope
<LarstiQ> just Vilnius being a real hub then
<kiko> well
<kiko> stevea being a real hub
<kiko> :)
<LarstiQ> feh, google maps doesn't have maps for either Latvia or Lithuania
<SteveA> eh?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> it has decent satellite photos of vilnius
<LarstiQ> SteveA: I have some family in Riga, and was wondering if the distance to Vilnius was small enough to visit that too
<SteveA> you can drive to riga from vilnius in under half a day
<SteveA> or get a short flight 
<LarstiQ> ok, that's an option for a longer stay
<SteveA> LarstiQ: you're going to vilnius?
<LarstiQ> SteveA: if possible, I'd like to
<SteveA> the linux beer hike is in lithuania this year
<LarstiQ> ooh
<SteveA> http://www.mkuncaitis.com/lbw06/
* SteveA out
<LarstiQ> SteveA: I'm afraid it falls squarely in a period I need to study for an examn :/
<LarstiQ> SteveA: ciao!
<kiko> mpt, you know
<kiko> mpt, I have been giving some thought as to how to better clarify the message that a package in ubuntu is != from the upstream product.
<kiko> end-users are probably just too confused by that difference
#launchpad 2006-07-28
<sivang> re
<sivang> kiko: had a chance to review my patch ?
<kiko> sivang, you must have gotten your email by now no?
<sivang> kiko: yes, I have, reading it now, damn thunderbird doesn't refresh the mbox if you don't go out of it and reclick the mbox folder.
* sivang is reading.
<kiko> cool.
<sivang> kiko: okay, so you'd rather I merged the test to one of the existing tests regarding the spec tracker or better, change an existing test that already tests for the status of a spec upon cretion?
<sivang> creation, even
<kiko> exactly.
<sivang> kiko: cool, however before that, running make check still failes and I'd like to know why. just after pagetests/foaf/20-make-team-moderated.txt , it says it was hung for 600 secs, and then got killed mercilessly. How can I drill down to the source of this?
<sivang> kiko: (I gotta make sure this is not related to something I've changed)
<kiko> sivang, it's not, you can be sure. it's something else (and it's weird)
<matsubara> kiko: also note that sivang's branch is outdated
<kiko> yeah, I know.
<sivang> kiko: okay, good to know.
<matsubara> night all, see you tomorrow
<sivang> night matsubara 
<sivang> kiko: is it okay to merge old style tests with testbrowser stuff?
<sivang> kiko: as in, have a pagetest all in the old method, and have one testbrowser action in
<kiko> sivang, change the old pagetest to be testbrowsered!
<sivang> kiko: I know I know :p bonus points are given even, I was going to, but what if I have a way out of it by just replacing the two occurences you've found with grep -ril , which incidently cater for testing that a sepc by default is statused as 'New' ? :)
<sivang> kiko: (although that feels like editing a patch that was created with dpatch, e.g. feels somewhat wrong)
<kiko> sivang, you could do that, but then your patch would be less cool!
<LarstiQ> hmm, wonder at that google code thing
<sivang> kiko: agreed. MOreoer, realizing how ugly the old ones compared to the new test browser makes me wanna turn all the test there to the new format, after I finish with this patch.
<sivang> anyway, continue this tomorrow, it's sleep time.
<sivang> good night all, thanks kiko.
<kiko> night sivan
<chaddy_> o/
<stub> lifeless: wierd. pqm-submit is choosing the wrong target branch. https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file0z53Qp.html
<lifeless> I think spiv: had that the other day
<stub> I'm about to ensure I'm running the current version of the plugin, as per the wiki
<stub> That sourcecode/bzr subtree is always causing trouble. It was also being pushed along with the launchpad tree as well (open bug on that I think...)
<lifeless> how are you pushing?
<stub> rsyncing the entire repository now. The extraneous sourcecode/bzr push I can't remember.
* stub looks for the bug report
<lifeless> spiv: any input for stub ?
<spiv> lifeless: you fixed it for me last time.
<spiv> stub: in my case, I think it was that my branches.conf had a section that matched the branch specifically, meaning that bzr didn't read the config for the containing directory (i.e. the config our wiki page tells you to add), so pqm-submit just falls back to assuming you want to submit to bzr.dev.
<spiv> stub: deleting the unnecessary specific entry for my branch in branches.conf fixed it.
<stub> [/home/stub/.canonical-bzr/launchpad/PostgreSQLSession] 
<stub> push_location = sftp://sodium/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/PostgreSQLSession
* stub nukes it
<stub> That seems to be the trick. So bzr push breaks bzr pqm-submit (at least in our setup)
<spiv> It should still figure out the right push_location without that, because of the public_repository setting.
<stub> Bug 54161
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54161 in bzr-pqm "If pqm_branch is not configured for branch path, check if it is configured for the repository path" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54161
<stub> lifeless: Can I get pqm rights to merge to rocketfuel/zope/3.2? Or should I just do it manually  on balleny
* stub investigates pqm.conf and gives himself access
<stub> spiv: Does https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileIAwj0M.html look familiar? Its on my librarian-layer branch, so I probably broke something.
<sivang> morning
<spiv> stub: is your Twisted up to date?
<spiv> stub: because an old Twisted would cause that.
<stub> Probably not. Ta.
<sivang> stub: not sure if I told ya, but what was failing make schema was dash which is now default in edgy.
<sivang> stub: (it's replacing bash)
<spiv> Hmm, database/schema/Makefile does do a fair bit of shell stuff.
<sivang> spiv: yes, so for edgy either we set up the shell at the top of each snippet or document somewhere to use bash instead of dash
<spiv> sivang: or we make our shell usage posixly correct.
<sivang> spiv: or that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone else find LP's karma system to be slightly insane at the moment?
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser, what aspect of it?
<spiv> sivang: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filesj6IVH.html seems to make it work with bash and dash for me.
<spiv> sivang: there may be a cleaner fix.
<sivang> spiv: could forward that to me by email? sivan _AT_ ubuntu dot com?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fujitsu, the number of points going around - i went from 10k -> 110k in ~2 weeks of not doing anything... that means something i've done has recieved *lots* of extra points in the latest scoreshift.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the numbers basicly meaningless :)
<spiv> sivang: sure.
<sivang> spiv: thanks
<sivang> ah, good to have X back
<bk> Hi, is there anyway to list all the packages contained in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386
<carlos> morning
<bk> the option +allpackages is not working
<SteveA> good morning
<sivang> mornig SteveA 
<sivang> hey carlos 
<carlos> sivang: hey dude!
<carlos> seems like you live on this channel ;-)
<sivang> carlos: hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> he does :)
<sivang> spiv: are you going to commit that fix to RF btw?
<carlos> I'm going to stop Staging for 5 minutes for a code update
<carlos> please complain now or I will do it in 5 minutes
<carlos> staging is back
<sabdfl> is staging getting updated?
<sabdfl> i landed a branch that was supposed to hide bounties a day or two ago - but it's not reflected on staging
<stub> carlos: Are your staging code updates a private branch or have you merged launchpad/devel in there recently?
<carlos> it's a private branch but I think it has also merged launchpad/devel as it was yesterday
<carlos> stub: anyway, I did a bzr merge of my branch on whatever staging had
<carlos> so any code changes until yesterday night should be there
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> stub: seems like there is something wrong:
<carlos> revno: 3819
<carlos> committer: Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>
<carlos> branch nick: launchpad
<carlos> timestamp: Sat 2006-07-22 18:25:33 +0100
<carlos> that's the last merge on staging
<stub> Hmm... booger.
<carlos> sabdfl: anyway, your patch is on my branch
<carlos> so it should be on staging atm
<carlos> At least, this is latest merge I did from rocketfuel:
<carlos>     merged: pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060726101620-1e7c2aff80ab77f0
<carlos>     committer: Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>
<carlos>     branch nick: launchpad
<carlos>     timestamp: Wed 2006-07-26 11:16:20 +0100
<carlos>     message:
<carlos>       [trivial]  Hide bounty links till bounty tracker is in beta
<stub> carlos, sabdfl: I think it is still updating daily. However, it is using chinstrap instead of sodium.
<stub> I'll fix that ;)
<sabdfl> thanks much :-)
<carlos> stub: please, don't force any code update
<carlos> stub: I will do it when I finish my testing session, ok?
<stub> carlos: Ok. I'll leave you and Mark to fight over it ;)
<sabdfl> i'm easy
<sabdfl> in this one, specific case :-)
<carlos> sabdfl: isn't your patch already included on my branch ?
<stub> carlos: I've updated Makefile.staging anyway
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<SteveA> launchpad sprinters -> lunch
<kiko-zzz> man you guys mailbombed me
<matsubara> is it a bug that we can't add tags while reporting bugs?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> and you can't query for tags either, can you?
<niemeyer> kiko: You can, but it's less obvious than it should, IMO
<kiko> really? how do you do it?
<niemeyer> kiko: In the bugs page there's a list in the bottom left 
<niemeyer> ?field.tag=something
<kiko> I see
<cprov> sorry, was offline for 30 minutes due a power outage in my area.
<flacoste> kiko: do you think you'll be able to review tt-search today?
<kiko> yes.
<flacoste> kiko: great!
<kiko> I almost did it last night but was very tired
<Seveas> kiko, ping v3 
<kiko> Seveas, I'm battling it out on the mailing list, waiting to chat to SteveA 
<Seveas> kiko, ok
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<radix> tsu
<radix> man, I never thought of using that as an emoticon.
<kiko> hi
<SteveA> http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/cjb/codepoints.html
<SteveA> the snowman is pretty cool
<SteveA> and I always appreciate calling someone a "dong"
<kiko> matsubara, est atualizando?
<SteveA> kiko: I'm ready to get ready
<niemeyer> SteveA: I wonder how long does it take to write the last "thai character" with a pen..
<carlos> sabdfl: I'm updating staging with latest rocketfuel code + my changes
<jamesh> niemeyer: probably depends on how obsessive compulsive you are
<kiko> matsubara, it's updating. slowly though as there is a lot to update
<kiko> jamesh, the CVE thing is just a URL change
<kiko> jamesh, willing to r+ a patch?
<kiko> see email
<matsubara> kiko: thanks.
<jamesh> kiko: any reason you chose allcves.xml.gz rather than allitems.xml.gz?
<jamesh> kiko: we won't get any of the candidate CVEs with that feed
<jamesh> with CVEs, an issue is usually pretty old once it leaves candidate state
<kiko> jamesh, uhhh, no.
<kiko> you're absolutely right
<kiko> I'll change that
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  The code changes look trivial and correct.  If you change it to allitems.xml.gz and it still works, merge it.
<kiko> will do. thank you.
<carlos> staging is down atm because patch-67-04-0.sql (related with shipit) is taking ages to be applied...
<ddaa> Znarl: can you have a look at whether pqm looks like it's stuck?
<flacoste> kiko: i'm looking at bug 41972
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41972 in launchpad-support-tracker "You can linkbug to answered support request." [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41972
<flacoste> kiko: should we allow or disallow linking bugs to answered support requests?
<flacoste> bug report is about the fact that the items aren't in the menu but using the +linkbug URL works
<kiko> flacoste, I don't see why we shouldn't link a bug to an answered request. restricting that seems arbitrary.
<flacoste> kiko: i agree
<kiko> that's great.
<flacoste> kiko: on a more general note, i see a source of problems between the menu and the views that implement them
<kiko> go on?
<flacoste> i mean that conditions on menu should really be duplicated in the view that implement the actions
<flacoste> otherwise, that kind of bug will always occur
<kiko> oh, I see what you mean. the pages accessible because they are registered in zcml may not be consistent with the menu
<flacoste> for example, the Change Source Package and Edit Request have the same error 
<flacoste> kiko: exactly
<flacoste> Edit Request and Change Source Package are not available on Answered requests, but they will work using the URL directly
<flacoste> kiko: as part of the 41972 fix, do you think Edit Request and Change Source Package should still be available on 'Answered' tickets?
* flacoste is not sure about those two
<kiko> well..
<flacoste> currently, they are not, but the URL will work
<kiko> what does edit request allow?
<flacoste> changing the title and description of the tickets
<flacoste> and the original description is lost (it's not saved in a comment like for bugs)
<kiko> I'd allow changing them.. any reason why not?
<flacoste> actually, at the sprint we talked about dropping that possibility entirely
<flacoste> the rationale being that a ticket is more like a conversation than a bug report where you might want to consolidate comments in the description
<kiko> well, that's orthogonal as to whether we should include that item in the menu or not :)
<flacoste> indeed :-)
<flacoste> so leave them all on then?
<flacoste> makes it easier to fix mistakes
<kiko> I'd do that yes. and I'd also bring the larger issue up with SteveA/mailing list
<kiko> matsubara, I don't think -devel syncing is getting us anything at the moment
<kiko> matsubara, given that it's in a repository now
<matsubara> kiko: well, I never use that one anyway. 
<kiko> okay, I'll kill it.
<kiko> I think the only thing that was missing was for me to ssh in the first time 
<kiko> which is kinda weird
<elmo> ddaa: yes
<elmo> pqm        399  0.0  3.6 210544 74568 ?        S    12:04   0:03              \_ python2.4 -t ./lib/importd/test_all.py
<elmo> pqm       2826  0.0  0.0  14112  1048 ?        S    12:05   0:00                  \_ cvs server
<elmo> pqm       2976  0.0  0.0  14112  1048 ?        S    12:05   0:00                  \_ cvs server
<elmo> pqm       3383  0.0  0.0  14116  1048 ?        S    12:05   0:00                  \_ cvs server
<elmo> pqm       3844  0.0  4.3 221992 89664 ?        Sl   12:05   0:02                  \_ /usr/bin/python2.4 -W ignore::DeprecationWarning:: /srv/pqm.ubuntu.com/chroot-amd64/home/pqm/pqm-workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/lib/importd/baz2bzr.pyc 10 /srv/pqm.ubuntu.com/chroot-amd64/home/pqm/pqm-workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/,,job_test/blacklist
<flacoste> kiko: will send an email to the list about the menu/view inconsistency
<elmo> ddaa: I can kill it if you want, dunno if I'm meant to tho.  that's not one of the known normal hangs
<kiko> cool.
<ddaa> elmo: I have been actively turning this code upside down in the last days
<ddaa> so I think it's safe to add it to your repertoire of known hangs
<elmo> ddaa: ok - and kill it?
<ddaa> elmo: please do so
<elmo> ddaa: done
<ddaa> elmo: does pqm look idle again?
<elmo> ddaa: it started doing another test and got in the same hang :/  shall I just forcefully kill the top level test runner?
<ddaa> that's very weird
<ddaa> you just did a third kill?
<elmo> yeah, I keep killing them as they hang
<ddaa> okay, it's a dead parrot
<ddaa> I'll fix that urgently but just nuking away the baz2bzr test suite
<elmo> kill the whole lot?
<ddaa> elmo: please
<elmo> it's really gone now
<ddaa> elmo: it's likely to get wedged in the same way for the next merge
<ddaa> until I nuke the code away
<ddaa> will keep you posted
<elmo> ok
<elmo> what's with "DASHDASHDASHdevel" anyway?  pqm is so the home of old school tla fan boys
<ddaa> elmo: it's robert's code
<sivang> hehe
<ddaa> write often, cleanup tomorrow
<matsubara> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  function ensure_session_client_id("unknown") does not exist
<matsubara> HINT:  No function matches the given name and argument types. You may need to add explicit type casts.
<kiko> matsubara, make schema?
<matsubara> did already
<kiko> hmmm
<matsubara> make schema && make run and when I tried to access the local instance it gave me that
* matsubara tries again
<jamesh> matsubara: try "dropdb session_dev"
<jamesh> matsubara: the database/schema/Makefile has a comment "creating session database if necessary"
<matsubara> now it works, thanks jamesh 
<carlos> so
<carlos> staging is broken atm
<carlos> and I don't have enough permissions to fix that
<jamesh> just so everyone is clear about this, carlos broke staging
<ddaa> looks like this merge is going to go in smoothly
<carlos> and anyway, tonight will be broken again until stub fixes it
<carlos> jamesh: fuck off
<ddaa> better let it break on staging, eh!
<danilos> carlos didn't break staging, he "just" uploaded some code which broke staging
<ddaa> ha right, carlos don't kill people, bullets do
* carlos is so happy to be on vacations in a couple of hours....
<carlos> :-)
<ddaa> people, please pay attention for a minute
<ddaa> if pqm starts breaking on the baz2bzr tests in importd in a way that becomes a serious problem
<ddaa> just merge david/launchpad/nuke-baz2bzr-tests
<ddaa> rs=SteveA
<kiko> bradb!
<bradb> yo :)
<kiko-fud> fud but chat to you when I'm back
<bradb> sounds good
<ddaa> GOOD NEWS
<ddaa> the bzr-native back-end for importd is operational
<ddaa> rollout will happen early next week
<ddaa> now, I have a long evening of celebration in front of me! 
<kiko> wooo!
<sivang> nice :)
<jelmer> ddaa: congratulations!
<LarstiQ> so _thats_ the reason the naming was switched to Bazaar? ;)
<kiko> bradb!
<bradb> kiko!
<kiko> how's it going my man
<kiko> feeling better?
<bradb> pretty much
<bradb> i switched to a dentist that uses lasers. he seems pretty cool.
<kiko> wow
<kiko> lasers
<bradb> a root canal still seems in my future.
<kiko> you brush those teeth
<bradb> but, hard to say when
<bradb> i do! twice a day, even.
<bradb> and floss
<kiko> and floss!
<bradb> it's all about flossing at night though, instead of the morning
<bradb> and fewer macadamia nuts
<kiko> really?
<kiko> macadamias are not particularly hard on the teeth are they?
<bradb> er, macadamias, i meant
<bradb> i.e. sugary cookies
<kiko> oh. yeah, sugar is not good.
<kiko> bradb, can you check out https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileS7uGTV.html
<kiko> it's a small change
<kiko> containing one XXX and a few simplifications
<kiko> hey stub 
<bradb> hmph, i seem to have lost my irc connection 20 minutes ago.
<kiko> bradb, did you get my /msg?
<bradb> kiko: nope
<kiko> <kiko> bradb, can you check out https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileS7uGTV.html
<kiko> <kiko> it's a small change
<kiko> <kiko> containing one XXX and a few simplifications
<kiko> matsubara, did you see stub's latest email to carlos on launchpad-list?
* matsubara checks
<bradb> kiko: ok, just a couple mins while i finish this email
<kiko> sure thing.
<matsubara> kiko: any particular thing I should pay attention to?
<kiko> matsubara, the session database bustage?
<matsubara> <jamesh> matsubara: try "dropdb session_dev"
<matsubara> <jamesh> matsubara: the database/schema/Makefile has a comment "creating session database if necessary"
<matsubara> <matsubara> now it works, thanks jamesh
<matsubara> kiko ^^
<matsubara> that fixed it.
<kiko> aha!
<bradb> kiko: maybe that method would be easier to follow if it were like:
<bradb> if binarypackagename:
<bradb>     ...
<bradb> else:
<bradb>     ....
<kiko> bradb, not really, though I could break it into separate methods.
<kiko> bradb, my questioning was more if selectFirst would actually work there, AND if my XXX is relevant.
<bradb_> my wireless sucks
<bradb_> kiko: presumably you didn't see my comments?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> I did
<kiko> well, only one comment
<bradb_> so, to recap
<bradb_> i think it would read easier if it were formatted as:
<bradb_> if binarypackagename:
<bradb_>     ...
<bradb_>     return ...
<bradb_> else:
<bradb_>     ...
<bradb_>     return ...
<bradb_> and that the variables should be called source_package_publishing and published_package, instead of both being called publishing.
<kiko> bradb_, again, else: after return makes no sense..
<kiko> <kiko> bradb, my questioning was more if selectFirst would actually work there, AND if my XXX is relevant.
<bradb_> kiko: why doesn't else after a return make sense?
<kiko> because it's extra text and indentation that doesn't add any clarity, and because that's not what's confusing about the method
<kiko> my question is more if selectFirst could be used there, and if the XXX is relevant.
<bradb_> kiko: it's clearer to me anyway, because it makes it easier to see that there's a return in the middle of the method. the distribution.txt test should be able to tell you if .selectFirst will work.
<matsubara> bradb_: is there any bug open to implement a milestone command in the email interface?
<bradb_> matsubara: doesn't look like it
<matsubara> matsubara: ok, thanks.
<bradb_> kiko: the first selectFirst is missing an orderBy, btw
<kiko> good catch
<kiko> bradb_, and it's an actual bug, too!
* bradb_ ponders the XXX thing
<bradb_> or more, the code around it
<Seveas> kiko, have you been able to fight with SteveA?
<kiko> Seveas, he said he's fine with it
<kiko> I am mustering the guts to go out and do it
<Seveas> hehe, good luck ;)
<kiko> since I have to change this in multiple places
<kiko> sure thing
<Seveas> let me know when you did it, it requires some configuration on my side after that to prevent an inital mailflood
<kiko> sure
<Seveas> (well, it is prevented now by making sure NO new bug reports are sent in here, will have to undo it properly)
<bradb_> kiko: it looks to me that non-context is a bug there. it looks like it could happily return a published binary/source package name combo from another distribution, which would be a bug.
<kiko> bradb_, so should I restrict to distribution=self?
<bradb_> kiko: first, i'd write a test to verify. i /think/ we have enough sample data to even make it work.
<bradb_> which is to say, make it break
* bradb_ tries
<matsubara> kiko: do you know if salgado was working on something related to this: OOPS-208A141?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/208A141
<kiko> matsubara, hmmm, that's very strange. I don't know.
<kiko> it seems to be complaining that the user would have two approved.. well, actually
<kiko> salgado's change /would/ modify that
<kiko> I'm not sure it would fix the problem though
<bradb_> kiko: hm, i don't think we have the test data to write a test for that bug, atm
<kiko> bradb_, what are we missing -- packages?
<bradb_> lost connection again, even though i'm sitting /beside my router/
<bradb_> kiko: in case you missed it, the failure can be reproduced by 1. adding a current release for gentoo, and 2. filing a bug on bp linux-2.6.12
<kiko> bradb_, cool.
<cprov> kiko: have you seen https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-06-11/A728 about the Build/BuildQueue prejoin hack ? Do have a minute to talk about it ?
<kiko> not yet, lemme see
<cprov> kiko: check query 17 & 21, for instance.
<kiko> cprov, okay, the problem is the following: you need to change the way you grab the data.
<cprov> kiko: how ?
<kiko> cprov, well...
<kiko> currently what you do is grab builds and then for each build you traverse over a join column to buildqueue, right?
<cprov> kiko: the query 21 should not be issues since the 17 lready populated the cache with BQ.build=202097 row, isn't it ?
<kiko> cprov, the cache is only accessed by id. if you look at that query it is specifying a build id in the where clause..
<kiko> cprov, what template is that?
<cprov> kiko: ahhh, I see
<cprov> builds-list.pt
<kiko> mmm, a batch.
<cprov> kiko: can't I change BQ.build to be an alternateID or something similar, would it help ?
<kiko> it could help, but I doubt it
<kiko> cprov, is it a singlejoin?
<cprov> kiko: yes, do we have it from upstream sqlobject ?
<kiko> yes, but that won't help you here.
<cprov> kiko: yeah, I was about to say that ...
<kiko> cprov, so what causes those queries to be issued? is it traversing through to buildqueue_record?
<cprov> kiko: exactly, a selectOne property
<kiko> that's bad.
<cprov> singleJoin could make the code saner, even if doesn't help to not issue multiple queries, do you agree ?
<kiko> not really
<kiko> it wouldn't improve things very much
<jordi> kiko: wow I got a weird mail involving you today
<kiko> involving ME?
<kiko> cprov, one thing you can do which is easy, is caching the buildqueue record so you at least don't fetch it 3 times
<kiko> cprov, putting it into a dictionary
<jordi> someone who saw pics of us in Montral I assume, and thought you were someone she knew in 1997, in Spain
<jordi> german girl who was 17 at the time.
<jordi> I told her it wasn't you most probably, but she now has your website url. Maybe I just started something really romantic. :)
<cprov> kiko: cached_property ?
<cprov> jordi: wow, don't say things like that to him, he just lost the track of my question ;) see ?!
<jordi> X)
<kiko> cprov, no, putting it in a dictionary
<kiko> jordi, what girl?
<kiko> I lived in spain in 1998, not 1997.
<kiko> cprov, in the view. and then pulling it out using python: 
<kiko> cprov, I don't like that very much, though, so...
<kiko> cprov, I have another idea :)
<jordi> kiko: woa, I had no idea
<jordi> kiko: natja?
<kiko> hmmmm
<jordi> she met you one night in the costa brava. :)
<cprov> kiko: okay, other than view.dict  ?
<kiko> cprov, yeah. I mean view dictionary is better than nothing, but the /right/ way to do this is to assemble a new object type, I think.
<kiko> jordi, hmmm. probably not me. costa brava? you mean figueires, etc?
<cprov> kiko: BuildCollection, BuildBatch or so ?
<jordi> kiko: yup
<kiko> yeah, maybe just CompleteBuild in the view class
<kiko> jordi, I don't think I've ever been there. are you sure you're not replying to spam? :)
<jordi> no, totally :)
<jordi> too bad kiko, she was deeply in love with you!
<kiko> cprov, so that build could contain data from the build and from the buildqueue entries. and you'd iterate over /that/
<kiko> jordi, hey, tell her to write me :)
<cprov> kiko: good point, I'll try to implement something in this direction, thank you :)
<kiko> cprov, I just don't know how that would interact with batching
<kiko> cprov, because you would need to do this for rendering the batch. basically, you'd need to convert the items in the batch to something else. hmmmm. I think I know how to do that
<cprov> kiko: can I extend the batch specially for Builds ?
<kiko> cprov, no, instead, don't use view/batchnav/currentBatch.
<kiko> cprov, use view/convertedBatch
<kiko> which internally converts the items in view/batchnav/currentBatch to these CompleteBuild monsters.
<jordi> kiko: I was thinking exactly that :)
<kiko> jordi, I guess you don't have pictures or anything of her, eh?
<kiko> :)
<cprov> kiko: uhm, makes sense ...
<kiko> or view/completeBuilds
<kiko> anything like that -- the names are less important
<kiko> cprov, then, what you do is you do a query on BuildQueue
<kiko> and then group BuildQueues by Build
<kiko> cprov, this is similar to what I do in browser/bugcomment.py
<kiko> cprov, check out that file -- you'll see that I grab all MessageChunks and then group them into BugMessage objects.
<kiko> you'll need to do something similar
<jordi> kiko: too bad, eh? :)
<cprov> kiko: I see, I need to iterate over currentBatch of Builds, find out which BQ I want, fetch them and finaly glue them in the completeBuild list properly
<kiko> but it will be less complicated I believe in your case because you don't need to glue message chunks together! just grab a build queue and a build.
<kiko> cprov, hmmm, no, come to think of it, that won't work. hmmmm. 
<kiko> well, it would work
<kiko> it'd just require an extra query
<kiko> there is a way to do this using just one query
<kiko> but to do that
<kiko> you'd need to put CompleteBuilds into your batch
<kiko> which probably requires subclassing batchnavigator to be efficient
<kiko> gah.
<cprov> kiko: yes, what I thought before, but looks too complicated for now, isn't it ?
<kiko> cprov, so yes, I think your approach will be an improvement -- two queries in the page instead of 100
<kiko> cprov, yes. I think it's worth a try. if we still have perf issues there, we'll deal with them.
<cprov> kiko: okay, it's kind of 3 x DEFAULT_BATCH_SIZE queries ...
<cprov> kiko: indeed, will comment the bug and start working, thank you again.
<kiko> okay, cool.
<jordi> kiko: I didn't know you lived in Spain. Where?
<kiko> jordi, lleida.
<jordi> oh I see.
<jordi> don't tell me you worked at lleida.net :)
<cprov> kiko: dude, don't forget my review for builder sec adapters, elmo is going to kill me if we don't release it next week :(
<kiko> yeah
<cprov> good, tks, let's look for some dinner ... see you later, or tomorrow
#launchpad 2006-07-29
<jab_rik> !ping me
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: so not trivial: '[trivial]  Hack Distribution.getPackageNames around a bit: rename it to guessPackageNames to make clear it is a best-effort and might not give the right answer; test the fact that it restricts publication to a single distribution, and ensure that the code does that; revamp comments.'
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, well.. bradb looked at it, we went over tests, and the changes are contained to a single method in a single db class.
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, it's friday evening, for heaven's sake
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, it doesn't change APIs or semantics (beyond the internals of the method and a corner case which was untested anyway)
<lifeless> indeed, its my saturday morning :)
<lifeless> have a good weekend.
<kiko-zzz> ;)
<kiko-zzz> i'll be in in about 10h
<sabdfl> lunchpadders, anybody else seeing a db error?
<sabdfl> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  function ensure_session_client_id("unknown") does not exist
<sabdfl> HINT:  No function matches the given name and argument types. You may need to add explicit type casts.
<sabdfl> SELECT ensure_session_client_id('fPaS7ZwzwThWjqaHCXKisuOLgMwHZn2GediJ01hkgXYy0LOapsAFyI')
<alpacino01> salut 
<kiko> ahoy there
<matsubara> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filedDVurQ.html
<matsubara>  fix bug 54384
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54384 in malone "$project/+bugs page crashes when $project doesn't have any product." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54384
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> lemme see
<kiko> matsubara, r=kiko considering you could use an early return and you could add some text talking about why use gimp.
<kiko> [in the test] 
<matsubara> kiko: okie
<kiko> man flacoste's patch is huge :-/
<kiko-afk> good job matsubara 
<matsubara> kiko-afk: thanks
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
#launchpad 2006-07-30
<Lord_Athur> hi all, how can I make a specification for mozilla?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Do someone knows who Nick Moffitt is? He sent me a rather strange mail via mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<LarstiQ> Yannig: http://zgp.org/pipermail/linux-elitists/2000-June/author.html
<Yannig> Thanks a lot :)
<Yannig> I don't know why he created a second Occitan mailing-list for me :$
<LarstiQ> For any translation questions, I'd contact carlos when in doubt.
<Yannig> Well, it's not really a translation problem
<Yannig> I ask for a mailing-list for Occitan and I had it after a while
<Yannig> And now, after my holidays, I see another one created :p
<LarstiQ> where did it get created then?
<Yannig> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-oci
<Spads> Yannig: Hi, I'm Nick Moffitt
<Yannig> Hi Spads :)
<Spads> Yannig: our request tracking system didn't show the original list being created, and we've shifted our list name standards 
<Spads> We now use ISO639-2 terminology codes
<Yannig> Ah
<Spads> because the 2-letter ISO639-1 codes confuse lots of people, who think that maybe -be would be "belgian" rather than Belorussian, etc.
<Spads> Feel free to use either one, although we'd prefer the -oci over the -oc, but we understand if you're already using the -oc list
<Yannig> If you prefer, you can transfer https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-oc to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-oci (we are only two for now) but I'll have to find-replace all "https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-oc" to "https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-oci" in Rosetta
<Yannig> If "oci" is better for you, we can change. We just need to know how :)
<Spads> let me check something
<Spads> you've already begun holding discussions on -oc, yes?
<Yannig> Yes
<Yannig> (but not a lot)
<Yannig> Less than 10 messages I think
<Spads> You can mass-subscribe the -oc addresses to -oci
<Spads> through the Web interface
<Spads> But the existing messages would be lost
<Spads> and then of course you mention the work you would have to do in rosetta.
<Spads> I may be able to copy the old archives over
<Spads> But most of the work would be yours, I think
<Yannig> If you can copy the old archives, great
<Spads> So just reply to the ticket and let me know what you decide
<Spads> It really is your choice
<Yannig> Ticket = mail ?
<Spads> we're leaving a lot of the busier l10n lists alone for now
<Spads> yes, the mail that had the RT subject line
<Yannig> For the Rosetta work, the longest will be to find all the messages to edit for there is no search feature now
<Yannig> I'll answer you this afternoon about this :)
<Spads> thank you
<mpt__> Spads, are you the Nick Moffitt who used to have a Web site that crashed Windows when visited with Internet Explorer?
<sivang> hi
<ZaSaLaMeL> hi
<Spads> mpt__: er, yeah.  years ago.  I still have the fanmail.
#launchpad 2007-07-23
<ScottK> lamont: If you are up for looking at Postfix bugs, Bug 127555 might be worth a look.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127555 in postfix "package postfix 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127555
<ScottK> Oops.  Wrong channel.  Sorry.
<wctraxler> hello i need HELP
<Hobbsee> !ask | wctraxler 
<ubotu> wctraxler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wctraxler> ok how do you in terminal do you access your wirless cards too set like ipaddress and stuff i have a rt2500 link
<Hobbsee> this is not #ubuntu
<wctraxler> o ok
<Hobbsee> please read the /topic
<wctraxler> so i just click on ubuntulog 
<wctraxler> well in the knetworkmanger how do i go about setting the ipaddress and stuff
<Hobbsee> this is *still* not #ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> type /join #ubuntu
<wctraxler> ok how do i get too ubunto
<Hobbsee> type /join #ubuntu
<wctraxler> ill copy and past it so i won't for get
<wctraxler> so what is this for 
<wctraxler> #ubuntu
<wctraxler> #lanchpad
<Hobbsee> how did he *get* in here?
* thumper shrugs
<wctraxler> #ubuntu
<wctraxler> ok nouthing happing/
<wctraxler> ?
<Hobbsee> wctraxler: you wanted /join #ubuntu
<wctraxler> got it
<wctraxler> for got join
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> afternoon mpt!
<mpt> hello Hobbsee 
<mpt> Does anyone know what "Packaged:" means in a translation form?
<tyoc> launchapd can host "personal" projects, or is only mean to be a host for "With Launchpad, distributors and upstream developers can share bug reports, translations, and code."?
<spiv> tyoc: so long as it's open source, you're welcome to host your project there.
<tyoc> even if they are more near to personal things, like home work, or best I look at other place?
<Hobbsee> hiya spiv 
<spiv> tyoc: sure, so long as your project is open source, it doesn't matter if no-one else uses it :)
<tyoc> ah, OK, that is becasue I was searching, but apparently I was unable to find another people doing "personal things" there
<tyoc> thx for the clarification
<spiv> tyoc: If you just want hosting for a Bazaar branch, you could push to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~YOU/+junk/BRANCH-NAME, rather than registering a project.
<tyoc> I see
<tyoc> I guess this is what I need
<spiv> Hobbsee: hey
<spiv> Hobbsee: I nearly went to that dinner on Friday night... ah well.
<Hobbsee> spiv: heh.  i was wondering if you would
<tyoc> bytes, thx for the info
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning calr
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<andika> hi all
<andika> some indonesian translator were trying to have a common reference for translation
<andika> I think launchpad is ideal for that
<andika> so I tried to register a new project named kamus
<andika> https://launchpad.net/kamus
<andika> but today that project was deleted (?)
<andika> can anyone explain my wrongdoing that resulted in kamus deletion?
<andika> thanks
<thumper> andika: ask kiko when he appears
<andika> ok
<mpt> andika, what's the software you are developing?
<andika> mpt: not really a software, but like a dictionary
<andika> we would like to use launchpad's translation engine
<andika> is there a way to use only translation engine without involving code, bugs, etc?
<ddaa> sure
<ddaa> just do not enable or use the rest :P
<ddaa> here's an example project like that: https://launchpad.net/gobby
<ddaa> the only reason there's a branch is that they specified svn details in the series and we made an import of svn.
<ddaa> The front page says: "# Doesnt use Bugs # Uses Translations # Doesnt use Answers"
<andika> ok
<andika> thanks for pointer
<andika> well, maybe I didn't follow the project registration procedure
<andika> anyone can point me URL to that procedure?
<ddaa> check on help.launchpad.net
<ddaa> the feature highlights is our current user manual
<ubotu> New bug: #127698 in malone "No vertical space between branches and "Add a comment/attachment"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127698
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> how can I set the revision hint of a branch linked in a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #127710 in rosetta "German is also an offical language in Italy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127710
<ubotu> New bug: #127712 in launchpad-bazaar "should attempt to mirror failing branches less and less frequently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127712
* Hobbsee kicks launchpad
<Hobbsee> please *stop* taking forever to load
<Hobbsee> ...and then tell me that you're offline.
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<AlexC_> got something pretty weird with my project blueprint
<AlexC_> I wrote this blueprint ages ago: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/tangocms/+spec/documentation - and someone I know just came online and said "Why does the documentation blueprint depend on gDesklets?"
<AlexC_> I haven't put that dependency in, and no one else can afaik - how the hell has that got there?
<Hobbsee> AlexC_: because the maker of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gdesklets/+spec/36-release put the dependancy is
<Hobbsee> er, in
<Hobbsee> as in, yours needs to be done before theirs is
<AlexC_> O_o
<AlexC_> our projects have no relation at all
<Hobbsee> the documentation blueprint does not depend on gDesklets
<Hobbsee> it's the other way around
<AlexC_> indeed, though that is very weird that they have done that
<Hobbsee> as for why, you'd have to take it up with them :)
<Hobbsee> it's not a clearly named spec, though.  it seems that the specs are one list, which can apply to multiple projects
<AlexC_> perhaps they got mine confused with their own then I guess, going to contact them now
<ubotu> New bug: #122022 in Ubuntu ""kernel still alive" appears in 64bit Ed. on install (dup-of: 103092)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122022
<jsk> gmb: ping
<gmb> jsk: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #127755 in launchpad-answers "Launchpad doesn't support output of monospaced fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127755
<ubotu> New bug: #127804 in launchpad "Allow merging of products" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127804
<ubotu> New bug: #127807 in launchpad "Email addresses should be in "Contact Details" portlet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127807
<LaserJock> kiko: around?
<ScottK> Heya LaserJock.  Nice post on -motu.
<LaserJock> ScottK: heah, likewise ;-)
<ScottK> It seems like a victory for common sense.  I'm always in favor of that.
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<kiko> what's cookin?
<Rinchen> beuno, great job on this week's UWN. 
<beuno> Rinchen, thanks  :D    although we did get a few new people helping out, so that helped a lot
<Rinchen> Having spend hours on Gobby assembling those in the past (with you at times in fact) I know it takes a lot of dedicated people. I very much enjoy reading them.
<beuno> Rinchen: I'm happy to hear it, thanks  :D
<LaserJock> kiko: I can't remember, is there a way to get rid of LP projects?
<kiko> LaserJock, yes. just ask an admin
<LaserJock> and what about teams?
<LaserJock> if everybody leaves a team does it disappear?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> we have nothing in place right now for that.
<LaserJock> kiko: ok, could you kill gallium for me? pretty please
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/gallium/
<kiko> yes
<kiko> LaserJock, but why?
<LaserJock> kiko: because it was a project I started that was doomed to failure and cause a big fight
<LaserJock> :-)
<kiko> heh
<LaserJock> so I'd rather not have the LP page to cause more problems
<kiko> why did it cause such opinions?
<kiko> done.
<LaserJock> because it was gtk
<LaserJock> and there is already a really good KDE periodic table app
<kiko> okay so far..
<LaserJock> so Edubuntu got attacked over it
<LaserJock> even though we did like 2 days of coding to see what it'd do
<LaserJock> ogra got 100+ emails included a death thread ;-)
<LaserJock> *threat
<kiko> a death threat? how appreciative
<LaserJock> so I closed it down and actually it was good because I joined another project that was already going on
<LaserJock> even still I saw a reference to it the other day
<kiko> you gotta appreciate people putting effort into planning to kill somebody over a software project
<kiko> I wish I had that sort of time on my hands
<LaserJock> yes  *rolls eyes*
<kiko> there are many people I'd.. uhh.. 
* kiko goes back to work
<LaserJock> kiko: thanks for killing it.
<LaserJock> kiko: anything needed from me on the MOTU front?
<kiko> LaserJock, so far, I'm just trying to not drown in email
<LaserJock> hehe, m e too
<LaserJock> and I'm supposed to be on an Ubuntu vacation
<LaserJock> ;-)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> stop asking me to get you more work then!
<LaserJock> well, I'm not exactly
<LaserJock> but if more needs to be done I can probably either do it or get somebody to do it
<LaserJock> I just don't want anybody blocking on me ;-)
<LaserJock> but I was thinking I tagged enough LP bugs with "motu" that it'd keep you guys busy for a while :-)
<kiko> for the next 12 years, yes
<kiko> thanks for keeping us in business jordan
<LaserJock> kiko: hehe, thanks for all the bugmail
<LaserJock> all that retargeting keeps my inbox nice and busy
<kiko> heh
#launchpad 2007-07-24
<ubotu> New bug: #127837 in malone "Malone bug watcher isn't working for sourceforge.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127837
<ubotu> New bug: #127840 in launchpad "Add X-Launchpad-Project to all emails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127840
<ubotu> New bug: #127848 in launchpad-bazaar "Email OOPSes with unicode in branch fields" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127848
<zzorn> Btw, comment on the launchpad UI - I'd like to see the blueprint name where it now just always says Blueprint Overview with a big font.  I'm always dissoriented in what blueprint I'm looking at.  I think the same applies for the other objects (milestones, etc) with the same layout system.
<zzorn> If anybody agrees I'll post a bug or blueprint about it :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<kiko> zzorn, it's a bug, sure would be nice to get a report
<ubotu> New bug: #127879 in launchpad "Python examples are collapsed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127879
<wctraxler> join #kde
<ubotu> New bug: #127883 in soyuz "Distribution package search results are highly repetitive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127883
<ubotu> New bug: #127884 in rosetta "Distribution source package has no Translations page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127884
<jamesh> spiv, thumper, BjornT, lifeless: reviewer's meeting time?
<thumper> here
<thumper> spiv mentioned he was unwell
<thumper> haven't heard from lifeless so perhaps he is also still crook
<thumper> could be another quick meeting
<BjornT> here
<jamesh> okay.  I guess we should start.  There are 13 branches on the queue with three past due
<jamesh> one of them is mine, and I'll have it done soon
<thumper> the one from stub just looks like conflicts
<thumper> s/from/for
<jamesh> things look like they're under control
<jamesh> is everyone happy to hold the next meeting at the same time next week?
<BjornT> yeah
<thumper> yep
<jamesh> any other business?
<thumper> just one to mention
<thumper> it seemed that somehow the same branch ended up in both my and barry's queue
<thumper> barry did it first
<thumper> it was just a little confusing to me
<thumper> that's all
<jamesh> okay.  I guess it was just a mistake when allocating branches
<jamesh> if there isn't anything else, I guess we can end the meeting
* thumper is done
<zzorn> kiko: Ok, I filed  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/127895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127895 in launchpad "Title of artefact too far from the content of the artefact" [Undecided,New]  
<zzorn> er, that one :P
<ubotu> New bug: #127895 in launchpad "Title of artefact too far from the content of the artefact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127895
<mpt> There are artefacts in Launchpad?
<mpt> ah
<mpt> zzorn, good bug report, you're quite right
<zzorn> ok, thanks
<mpt> (except that in English, "artefact" usually refers to things that are hundreds or thousands of years old:-)
<zzorn> artifact then?  The firefox spelling correction didn't like that one :P
<mpt> I think those are British/American spellings of the same word
<zzorn> ok
<thumper> artifacts are also considered visual glitches in computer graphics terms
<mpt> hmm, "any object made, modified, or used by people"
<zzorn> Well, in project methodology context any document or code related to a project is called an artifact.
<mpt> interesting
* mpt should have studied software project management rather than anthropology :-)
<zzorn> As in e.g. http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:OIAWf26JG_YJ:www.methodsandtools.com/archive/archive.php%3Fid%3D18+scrum+artifact&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=firefox-a
<zzorn> anthropology sounds fun too :)
<mpt> Anyway, thumper, that bug report is an example of why branches shouldn't be their own context :-)
<thumper> mpt: my problem that others (some specifically) have very differing views of what should show in the context title area
<mpt> thumper, ok, I'm not saying you should disobey orders, I'm just predicting how the result will cause usability problems
<mpt> If you'd rather not know, don't ask ;-)
<mpt> Hi carlos_, and sorry
<mpt> I've just reported a bunch of Translations bugs
<carlos_> mpt: no problem
<mpt> :-)
<carlos_> if they are valid bugs... why should you say 'sorry'?
* carlos_ had two clients open without even knowing it :-P
<mpt> Increasing your workload
<carlos> no problem at all
<ubotu> New bug: #127899 in rosetta ""Languages in Launchpad" page isn't linked to from anywhere" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127899
<ubotu> New bug: #127900 in rosetta ""Languages in Launchpad" page is very bare" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127900
<carlos> mpt: oh, are those ones the new bugs?
<carlos> mpt: I was already aware of them, but just having to find some time to work on it
<mpt> carlos, are they already reported?
<ubotu> New bug: #127901 in rosetta "Searching for a language in lower-case returns no results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127901
<ubotu> New bug: #127902 in malone "I'm warned about unsubscribing from duplicates even if there aren't any" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127902
<carlos> mpt: I don't think so
<carlos> so you saved me some time :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #127917 in launchpad "soyuz emails lack X-LP-Message-Rationale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127917
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #127937 in launchpad-answers "Typo in Rejecting question template" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127937
<ubotu> New bug: #127951 in malone "Convert BugTaskEditView to a LaunchpadFormView" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127951
<kblin> hi
<kblin> kiko: as per your suggestion, I've changed the content of the worldforge-old project. (#10105) If you can look into this whenever you have some time to spare, I'd be grateful. No hurry, of course :)
<kiko> kblin, what would you like it renamed to?
<kblin> kiko: "wfut" is fine
<kblin> without the ""s, of course
<kiko> of course. done :)
<kblin> thanks
<kblin> kiko: I've closed the question, thanks alot :)
<kiko> thanks kblin 
<kiko> more welcome
<mathiaz> Hi. I've got a question about bzr branches hosted on launchpad. Can I reuse the name of an existing branch to publish a new and unrelated branch (and losing the old branch) ?
<kiko> well
<kiko> yes, you can --overwrite them
<mathiaz> kiko: ok. so if I push --overwrite, the old branch won't be taken into account when pushing and the new branch won't have any knowledge about what has been there before ?
<kiko> mathiaz, it will indeed overwrite the branch, regardless of what was there before
<mathiaz> kiko: ok. Thanks.
<ryu> hi
<kiko-afk> ho
<ryu> is there a chance to geht ghost accounts like this: https://launchpad.net/~ryu
<kiko-afk> ryu, yes.
<ryu> without being that guy?
<kiko-afk> statik, http://sourceforge.net/services/buy/index.php
<kiko-afk> http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=projectsWithServices
<statik> kiko-afk: anything different since we discussed it 3 months ago? ;-)
<kiko-afk> statik, not really, just that I just stumbled upon it. how many projects with services back then?
<kiko-afk> ryu, yeah. what's your LP account?
<statik> kiko-afk: it's a limited hand-picked beta, they turned me down, but I don't know how many they planned to accept
<statik> I recognize at least some of the names on that search from the first day it opened, like firebird
<ryu> kiko-afk, this one: https://launchpad.net/~christianbick 
<ryu> but i dont want to my realname as the accountname anymore
<ryu> -to
<Kmos> you can merge accounts
<juliux> Kmos, but you can onl merge them if you own both accounts ;)
<Kmos> yeah
<kiko-afk> ryu, it's free now, take it.
<ryu> kiko-afk, thanks
<kblin> ryu: is there any reason as to why you don't want real name accounts?
<kblin> just being curious
<ryu> im just having a bad feeling about it. no objective reasons.
<thumper> morning
<mwh> hi thequux 
<mwh> no, sorry
<mwh> hi thumper 
<thumper> hi mwh
<thumper> how'd the day go?
<mwhudson> good, i think
<thumper> mwh: split personality?
<kiko-afk> heh
<thumper> hi kiko-afk
<kiko-afk> hey thumper 
<mwh> yep :)
<kiko-afk> ow what a headache I have
<thumper> me too
<thumper> my branch got bounced again :(
<kiko-afk> which one this time?
<thumper> kiko-afk: moving branch enums around, and cleaning up configs
<kiko-afk> lovely
<thumper> I'm just trivialling it through
<taa> hello
<ScottK> Hello.
<taa> where can i find launchpad specification please ?
<ScottK> taa: Not sure what you mean (and I'm not particularly a launchpad expert in any case).
<taa> ScottK any software got a design, requirement/specification, i'm i wrong ?
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Yes, but launchpad isn't open source software, so any such would, I'm sure, be Canonical proprietary information.
<taa> ah"
<taa> so there's no need for new developers
<ScottK> They have said they'll share with people under an NDA.  Don't know the details.
<taa> do you have any link about this ? it would help a lot
<ScottK> No, sorry.
<ScottK> Most launchpad devs seem to work on European time, so I'd try back tomorrow.
<radix> a few are on australian time, actually
<radix> I don't know how active those ones are in #launchpad, though :)
<taa> I guess i'll never meet any of them :) 
<radix> Is it a bug or a feature that Launchpad allows people to ask questions on a project even if the project doesn't "use Answers officially"?
<taa> I will kill myself is canonical wont make lauchpad open source soon (seriously) ^^
<taa> i'm so frustrated
<radix> taa: Please don't kill yourself
<taa> radix sure i'll do, how can i stay alive when i can't contribute to launchpas devel
<radix> taa: I manage :)
#launchpad 2007-07-25
<tyoc> Hi there, is possible to delete a branch?, ie, I have some +junk branches
<tyoc> or simply I let them there?
<kiko-afk> thumper, ^^^
<thumper> kiko-afk: ta
<thumper> tyoc: real soon now
<thumper> tyoc: initial branch deletion is coming with the 1.1.8 release
<thumper> which is in about 5 weeks
<thumper> tyoc: one way to get to them not appearing in the default listing is to mark them as abandonded 
<tyoc> I see, thx for the info
<ubotu> New bug: #128113 in launchpad "html page title for searches is always "Bugs in Ubuntu"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128113
<ubotu> New bug: #128121 in blueprint "Cannot see completed blueprints on a distro series" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128121
<ubotu> New bug: #128126 in soyuz "process-death-row should run across PPAs" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128126
<ubotu> New bug: #128127 in soyuz "remove-package should work for PPAs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128127
<wm_eddie> Hmm, one of the bugs I'm subscribed to isn't listed in my subscribed bugs...
<mpt> taa, what do you mean by "launchpad specification"?
<mpt> taa, you can also report bugs, and confirm "New" bugs that others have reported
<mpt> <https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs>
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> wm_eddie, which bug, and what's your Launchpad ID?
<wm_eddie> wm_eddie.  Let me try to find the bug.
<wm_eddie> I'm guessing maybe because it's recently been invalidated or something then I'm not actually subscribed to the bug anymore.
<mpt> wm_eddie, probably you are still subscribed, but the bug is marked Won't Fix, Invalid, Fix Released, or duplicate
<mpt> in any of those four cases, by default it won't show up in the list
<wm_eddie> But I still get notified when duplicates are marked?
<mpt> yes
<wm_eddie> How do I stop that?
<wm_eddie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102309
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102309 in desktop-effects "desktop-effects sets workspaces to 1" [Low,Invalid]   - Assigned to Michael Vogt (mvo)
<mpt> What exactly do you want to stop?
<wm_eddie> Email notifications of duplicate bugs.
<mpt> No, I mean from which side
<mpt> You want to stop receiving notifications when
<mpt> (a) you report a bug and that bug is marked as a duplicate?
<mpt> (b) another bug report is marked as a duplicate of one you reported?
<mpt> (c) something else?
<mpt> (d) another bug report is marked as a duplicate of one you're subscribed to?
<wm_eddie> Pretty much, I would like to stop all e-mail notifications, because I can't check my e-mail for the next few months. d (I didn't report the bug, I just commented on it with a patch.
<mpt> Unfortunately we don't yet have a way of turning off all notifications, that's bug 44542
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44542 in launchpad "Add a holiday/vacation mode to temporarily turn off email sending" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44542 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<wm_eddie> Yeah, that'd be great.
<mpt> But if you didn't report the bug, you're in luck, you can just unsubscribe from it
<wm_eddie> Since this bug is invalid does that mean I'll stop getting e-mails?
<wm_eddie> It doesn't say I'm subscribed to it though.
<mpt> No, a bug's status does not affect e-mail notifications
<wm_eddie> Ok.
<mpt> that's interesting
<wm_eddie> Ahh when I look at the bug i'm in the Subscribers to bug list.
<mpt> You're not subscribed, but you're still getting notifications
<wm_eddie> but when I look at my subscribed bugs in my page it only lists the pydance bug.
<mpt> ok, you are subscribed
<mpt> "the pydance bug"?
<wm_eddie> 67427
<mpt> oh, ok, an unrelated bug
<wm_eddie> yeah.
<mpt> So you should be able to click "Unsubscribe" in the colored box near the top left
<wm_eddie> Ok, that worked.
<wm_eddie> But why doesn't it show up in the "Bugs wm_eddie is subscribed to" page?
<mpt> because it's marked as Invalid
<mpt> and Invalid, Won't Fix, Fix Released, or duplicate bugs don't show up
<mpt> which is a bug in itself, for that particular list
<wm_eddie> Oh ok.  Maybe it should be renamed to Open Bugs %s is subscribed to.
<mpt> well, that would be a cheap fix
<mpt> but really, the reason for people using that list is to (a) control the amount of e-mail they get, and (b) recall bugs they remembered being subscribed to
<mpt> and hiding the Invalid etc bugs doesn't help either of those cases
<mpt> so we should just show the bugs in that list regardless of status
<wm_eddie> Yeah, where can I go to fix that?
<wm_eddie> (During lunch)
<mpt> Well, you can go to "Advanced search" on that list, and check (or uncheck) all the status checkboxes, and uncheck the "Hide duplicates" checkbox
<mpt> but you shouldn't have to
<mpt> Found it, bug 5977
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5977 in malone "Person Bugs pages seems to be incomplete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5977
<wm_eddie> Wow, launchpad should really try that whole open source thing, this bug is from 2005.
<mpt> wm_eddie, there are many years-old unfixed bugs in Firefox too :-)
<Hobbsee> heya mpt!
<mpt> hi Hobbsee 
<wm_eddie> mpt: I think that stems from the C++-ness more than the open-source-ness
<kiko-afk> wm_eddie, uhhh, no, it doesn't.
<kiko-afk> there are many JS and XUL and XBL-only bugs from 2004
<wm_eddie> Yeah, those are totally better since everybody knows JS, XUL, and XBL.
<wm_eddie> (I'm not saying that C++ is a exotic language, just that if there are bugs that require someone to have a deep understanding of the internals of XUL it's going to stay open for a long time.)
<kiko-zzz> wm_eddie, my point was more that bugs can stay open for a long time, regardless of how hard they technically are to fix
<wm_eddie> While I'll dive right into Python and C programs to fix bugs I stay away from C++.  I don't think I'm alone.
<kiko-zzz> anyway
<kiko-zzz> if you want to turn off all launchpad bugmail you can just filter out stuff with the X-Launchpad-Bug header
* kiko-zzz really zzz now
<wm_eddie> Hard to do when the only access to the internet I have ATM is behind the company firewall, that blocks Gmail.  But I think I've got all the loud bugs out of the way already.
<NamNguyen> hi
<NamNguyen> launchpad doesn't support + email address
<NamNguyen> i tried to register with a + in my email address but it never came through
<spiv> NamNguyen: hmm, I'm fairly sure it does support + in email addresses.
<NamNguyen> spiv: let me try one more time
<NamNguyen> weird, the last two times weren't successful, this time it was
<wm_eddie> Blame cosmic rays.
* NamNguyen blames on the sun!
<NamNguyen> which reminds me of the silver surfer ;-)
<NamNguyen> by the way, i found out a few accounts which supposedly were mine
<NamNguyen> is it possible to merge the current account with more than one accounts?
<Fujitsu> NamNguyen: Just head over to each duplicate and follow the instructions on each.
<NamNguyen> who knows launchpad automatically imports accounts from projects
<NamNguyen> Fujitsu: i merged with one account successfully
<NamNguyen> the other account doesn't show "merge" button
<Fujitsu> Probably means it has already been claimed...
<NamNguyen> hmm, so, what must be done to de-claim it?
<Fujitsu> Probably ask a question on the Launchpad answer tracker. Which account are you trying to merge into your own?
<NamNguyen> i'm trying to merge tnnguyen to bitsink+launchpad
<Fujitsu> Both of them seem to be real, claimed accounts; file a support request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking for one to be merged into the other.
<ubotu> New bug: #128167 in launchpad "SSH key - import - dosen't check for duplicate keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128167
<lifeless> would it be reasonable to expect the bugs pie chart to be clickable ?
<wm_eddie> I for one would never expect it to be clickable... unless it looked really buttony.
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> i am searching for somebody how can make a talk about launchpad at the german ubucon
<carlos_> ddaa: hi
<ddaa> carlos: hello
<carlos> ddaa: about the gksu email on launchpad-users
<ubotu> New bug: #128213 in rosetta ""[language]  statistics in [distroseries] " heading overruns" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128213
<carlos> ddaa: shouldn't be better to use bzr-svn so he has a chance to commit that patch later directly?
<ddaa> feel free to suggest it
<carlos> ddaa: or using importd trees allows you to do it too?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> they do not
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just checking, will answer too suggesting that
<ddaa> when users ask me something, I usually try to assume they know what they are asking
<carlos> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> (unless there is evidence to the opposite)
<carlos> ddaa: which is a good assumption, but maybe is just that he doesn't know about bzr-svn
<ddaa> maybe, indeed
<carlos> btw, having importd generating svn compatible trees would be a really cool thing, is that planned?
<ddaa> Yes it would be a really cool thing.
<ddaa> There are lots of unobvious difficulties hidden there.
<ddaa> So far, I do not have a practical plan to do something like that.
<ddaa> And I am waiting for the other guys to tell me what they think.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I understand that previous imported trees will not have such feature, which may be confusing
<ddaa> Yes, it is potentially confusing.
<ddaa> But there are use cases for both solutions at the moment.
<ddaa> it is currently possible to have an import in foo/trunk, and still have lp:///foo/trunk redirect to a user-provided branch.
<ddaa> (though the UI for setting this up IS confusing as heck)
<carlos> I see
<ddaa> so, for example
<ddaa> there could be a gksu/main import run by launchpad
<ddaa> and a user-maintained ~foo/gksu/main branch produced by bzr-svn
<ddaa> and they can coexist happily
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<barry> salgado: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #128284 in blueprint "Incorrect information on blueprint documentation page." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128284
<salgado> barry, pong
<barry> hi salgado.  check your email
<barry> i sent you something re: 2773
<salgado> cool. it didn't arrive yet, but I'm sure it will soon
* salgado watches his procmail.log
#launchpad 2007-07-26
<LaserJock> you might have to ask the LP admins
<LaserJock> DARKGuy: what do you need to get rid of specifically?
<DARKGuy> LaserJock: a blueprint and a serie
<LaserJock> a series?
<DARKGuy> yeah
<DARKGuy> I accidentally made a new one when trunk was already created, and I created it with the same settings
<DARKGuy> so it's like, duplicated and confusing for new users
<LaserJock> hmm, a blueprint you can just mark as obsoleted
<DARKGuy> and will it be hidden ?
<LaserJock> yes
<DARKGuy> cool! that works
<DARKGuy> what about the series ?
<LaserJock> that I'm not sure about
<DARKGuy> Oh well
<DARKGuy> thanks for the tip though :D
<LaserJock> you could as launchpad-users mailing list
<LaserJock> *ask
<DARKGuy> yeah, been thinking about that too
<DARKGuy> one more thing though, is there a way to create a "group" of users, similar to the Launchpad Admins thing?
<ubotu> New bug: #128437 in launchpad-bazaar "Update the code homepage" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128437
<LaserJock> DARKGuy: a team?
<kiko-fud> DARKGuy, yes, a team :)
<adamorjames> yes a team
<kiko-fud> see launchpad.net/people
<LaserJock> yikes, display name and title are a bit confusing when registering a product :-)
<DARKGuy> yeah xD
<adamorjames> DARKGuy pming you..
<DARKGuy> cool, will look at that link, thanks kiko-fud, LaserJock 
<DARKGuy> adamorjames: ok
<LaserJock> jml: hmm, for branching drupal's vcs-import it took me 13 min for http:// and 18 min for bzr+ssh://
<jml> LaserJock: interesting.
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> can you please allocate reviews? I'm still running a mild fever; I'm going to go soon
<lifeless> mild means 'can think about one thing at a time; slowly;'
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> jamesh: thank you
<lifeless> I am mending fast now, should be fully on deck Monday
<lifeless> instead of this partial day crapola
<jamesh> hopefully you won't be feeling shit all weekend
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> I hope very much to be only 'under the weather' by then
<lifeless> its the coughing that really takes the cake though
<lifeless> hard to think while trying to project a bark around the neighbourhood
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<YahooNet> F:\My Data\Tools Hack
<mpt> No, mIRC is not Windows Explorer
<Hobbsee> morning mpt
<mpt> hi Hobbsee 
<ubotu> New bug: #128462 in malone "Launchpad bug titles should have the description first" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128462
<ubotu> New bug: #128486 in launchpad "Home page help panel text update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128486
<ubotu> New bug: #128519 in soyuz "The queue tool sends announcement emails with "INVALID" as the distro name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128519
<matsubara> meeting time/
<mrevell> me
<matsubara> ?
<mpt> SteveA ?
<carlos> matsubara: should be
<ddaa> Us...
<ddaa> ... and Them
<Hobbsee> heh, not much interest in a LP meeting
<ddaa> o/` Pink Floyd o/`
<mpt> Don't make me use my plastic gavel again
<barry> careful with that ax
<mpt> It's not nearly as good as a real one
<salgado> me
<mrevell> Eugene
<mpt> Dupree
<mrevell> and me
<intellectronica> me
<jamesh> me
<mthaddon> ME
<mrevell> moi
<sinzui> me
<bac> me
<adeuring> me
<barry> me
<matsubara> me
<danilos> 
<gmb> me
<bigjools> we're me-ing then?  I didn't see a roll-call yet :)
<statik> me
* carlos waits for someone leading the meeting...
<ddaa> me
<jsk> me
<EdwinGrubbs> mi
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<mrevell> bigjools: It's the call of the Less Spotted Launchpader
<mpt> carlos, would you like to chair today?
<stub> me
<bigjools> mrevell: unless you're as freckly as me
<Rinchen> me
<carlos> mpt: I would like, but.... 
<carlos> need to go to somewhere else..
<jtv> carlos is lying
<Rinchen> kiko will not be here today.
<bigjools> mrevell: did you get your mic back BTW?
<carlos> mpt: I like how do you do it :-P
<Rinchen> Steve may in fact be on an airplane
<mpt> alas
<Rinchen> mpt, you're nominated.
<mrevell> bigjools: Not yet, I think Jono has been on several continents but not back in Wolves much.
<mpt> alas twicely
<mpt> ok, MEETING TIME\
<mpt> and also MEETING TIME
* Rinchen thanks mpt for shouldering the burden.
<mpt> For the next half hour or so, we'll be discussing Launchpad development
<mpt> Who is here today, who hasn't already said "me" in the past 6 minutes?
<bigjools> me
<danilos> me
<BjornT> me
<mrevell> me
<jtv> me
<carlos> me
<mthaddon> me
<salgado> me
<Rinchen> ^^
* statik struggles to subtract small integers
<barry> me already meed
* jamesh meed too
<Hobbsee> me again anyway
<mpt> hi Hobbsee :-)
<intellectronica> me again
<Hobbsee> heya mpt :)
<mwhudson> me
<cprov> me
<Hobbsee> one can never me too many times, surely!  :P
<bigjools> Remember, there's no I in team.   But there is a me.
<mpt> ok, any apologies or people representing other people?
<ddaa> me too
<ddaa> me too
<ddaa> yes one can
<Rinchen> apologies sent by kiko
* jtv apologises for showing up without a tie
<BjornT> allenap is on vacation
<carlos> jtv: dude, get dressed!!
<adeuring> schwuk in on vacation
<sinzui> flacoste is on vacation.
<Rinchen> mpt wishes he was on vacation.
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<mpt> 
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<mpt>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt>  * DBA report (stub)
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt>  * Blockers
<mpt> If you have other item that you forgot to nominate, please /msg me accordingly
<mpt> or even other items
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<mpt> Anyone knows they will be unable to attend same time next week?
<mpt> ... Excellent
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 2 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt> There were none.
<mpt> == Oops report ==
<matsubara> Thanks jtv for fixing bug 126975
<matsubara> Thanks mwhudson, ddaa and mthaddon for handling OOPS-565D2528
<matsubara> Thanks thumper for fixing 127848
<matsubara> Thanks kiko and intellectronica for fixing 127073
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126975 in rosetta "TraversalError in translation page" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126975 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/565D2528
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 128379, 98614, 116619, 128369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128379 in launchpad-bazaar "Stale page can cause OOPS while editing branch subscription" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128379 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614 - Assigned to Edwin Grubbs (edwin-grubbs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116619 in blueprint "Oops adding blueprint to a product series or distro series" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116619 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jsk)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128369 in malone "Missing unique constraint in Bugtracker.base_url" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128369
<matsubara> The first three were already taken. Thanks Edwin, thumper and jsk for being proactive and taking those bugs.
<matsubara> BjornT, can you assign someone to fix bug 128369?
<BjornT> matsubara: yeah
<matsubara> and thanks to salgado who is investigating OOPS-571E3738
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/571E3738
<matsubara> all right, I think that's it then. back to you mpt. thanks!
<mpt> thanks matsubara 
<mpt> == Critical bugs ==
<Rinchen> We seem to have had a few bugs marked as critical in the past week. I have a few questions (of course) on some.
<Rinchen> Bug #98614 Edwin, Have you had a chance to start it yet? If so, please update the status sometime today.
<Rinchen> I broke ubotu
* Rinchen laughs.
<mpt> ubotu, bug 98614
<Rinchen> Bug #127004 salgado, is this really a critical bug? Have you had a chance to start it yet? If so, please update the status sometime today.
<ubotu> Bug 127004 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/127004 is private
<Rinchen> bug #98614 
<Rinchen> Bug #128335 abel, how goes with this one? Have you had a chance to start it yet? If so, please update the status sometime today.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128335 in malone "Bug omitted from search results if targeted to a milestone" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128335 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<jtv> bug 98614
<salgado> Rinchen, it's critical for 1.1.9.
<danilos> Bug #98614, first reported on 2007-03-29  by Diogo Matsubara
<danilos> Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops
<adeuring> I think that I'll have it fixed today.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614 - Assigned to Edwin Grubbs (edwin-grubbs)
<carlos> seems like ubotu doesn't like bug #98614...
* danilos is pretending to be ubotu
<Rinchen> danilos has the magic touch
<statik> Rinchen: 98614 is in review, just needs a status update
<jtv> For the "apologies" section: ubotu was late today, but Danilos stood in
<mpt> You're so quick to blame ubotu, maybe it was Launchpad that was slow
<Rinchen> Great, thanks salgado and adeuring 
<Hobbsee> <dont file bugs on ubotu, we cant do anything about it until seveas comes back>
<jamesh> but Launchpad is perfect
<Rinchen> +1 ;-)
<Rinchen> cprov, bigjools - at some point this week (i.e. not now) please send me a *short* email (cc matsubara please) as to how we can prevent Bug #127178 from happening in the future. Specifically, what can be done to detect and prevent this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/127178/comments/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127178 in soyuz "change-override.py broken for binary packages" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127178 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<jamesh> so it must be ubotu
<Rinchen> mpt, that's all for me today. 
<mpt> thanks Joey
<carlos> jamesh: indeed
<bigjools> Rinchen: noted
<mpt> == Bug tags ==
<mpt> The tag "registry" has been proposed
<mpt> by matsubara 
<matsubara> +1
<matsubara> :-)
<danilos> matsubara: reasoning?
<carlos> what's it supposed to do?
<Rinchen> salgado, your comments?
<mpt> examples given: bug 127126, bug 117276, bug 67431, and three others
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127126 in malone "Register a product while adding an upstream task" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127126 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117276 in launchpad "Require projects to specify the license of their code" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117276 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<matsubara> to group bugs related to project and project-group management
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67431 in malone "Product registrants get bug mail even if Product does not use Malone" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67431
<salgado> I'm +1
<carlos> isn't that like moving 'rosetta' bugs to 'launchpad' and add a tag for it?
<danilos> Are these really related in a sensible way?
<Rinchen> Since the London meeting established the need for quite a bit of registry work, and bug will thus be associated with that, I'm +1 as well
<salgado> carlos, I'm +1 on your proposal as well, but don't tell anybody
<carlos> salgado: :-)
<danilos> salgado: then I am +1 on this one :)
<mpt> I think the important thing is not so much "is this a clearly defined tag", but "is this a tag that will be useful"
<mpt> salgado, would you use this tag in searching for bugs to fix, for example?
<salgado> yes, I would
<mpt> ok then
<salgado> and I think matsubara would as well
<danilos> for that, I'd need to know what can it be used for? for any bugs related to product registry details? "check for duplicate product registrations"?
<salgado> (since he proposed the tag)
<matsubara> danilos: that's the merge products bug, isn't it?
<matsubara> which would be a bug tagged with the registry tag.
<danilos> matsubara: yeah, depending on how you want to solve the problem
<mpt> There are no -1s, and Rinchen is +1, so I declare the tag is approved
<danilos> matsubara: ok, then I see the value in the tag and how I can use it
<Rinchen> The way I am envisioning this tag be used is during triage and milestone planning. Triage to find the registry bugs and Salgado during milestone planing for his activities. 
<matsubara> another use case is RSS feeds for bug tags. that way you'd be notified when someone files a bug with that tag. 
<mpt> == Operations report ==
<mthaddon> Removed wildcard DNS
<mthaddon> Apache front end to LP has been upgraded to 2.2
<mthaddon> Edge auto updates had been broken since release, but now fixed (branches had diverged)
<mthaddon> Working on app server reconfig (separate server for scripts/cronjobs)
<matsubara> thanks mpt 
<mthaddon> that's it from me unless there are any questions about Operations
<mpt> thank you mthaddon 
<mwhudson> i was going to ask what was going on with edge, but you preempted me :)
<mthaddon> :)
<mpt> == DBA report ==
<stub> We will want about 5 hours of database downtime on a weekend to repack the database and change our text search indexes from GIN back to GIST. No announcement has been made yet, so I suspect Sunday week since it is probably too late to announce weekend downtime now (but this Sunday is fine by me if we still want to proceed).
<stub> There are now NOT NULL constraints and DEFAULTS on Person.personal_standing, Person.mailing_list_receive_duplicates and Person.mailing_list_auto_subscribe_policy. A backported patch is on my pending-db-changes branch to land next time we open launchpad/devel up for db changes.
<stub> Nothing else to report.
<salgado> stub, are there not null constraints there?
<salgado> ooops, nevermind
<salgado> I misread that as account_status
<barry> stub: awesome, thanks!
<Rinchen> mrevell, please coordinate with stub to develop an announcement.
<mrevell> stub: I'll mail you after the meeting
<mthaddon> Rinchen: for this Sunday or next?
<Rinchen> The timing will need to be approved by kiko or steve.
<mthaddon> ah, okay
<mpt> thanks stub
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests ==
<Rinchen> Thanks mrevell
<Rinchen> Do anyone have any outstanding RT requests that need attention?
<Rinchen> and is there interest in keeping this section during this meeting? We've had a few items recently so perhaps it remains useful
<Rinchen> Steve no doubt would like to continue this for a while.
<Rinchen> Silence is golden then.  mpt back to you
<mpt> Perhaps we could replace this section with RT bugwatches in Launchpad :-)
<Rinchen> ha
<mwhudson> i have a couple of rts but i can't remember the numbers and they're not urgent
<mwhudson> i'll msg you in a bit
<mpt> == A top user-affection issue ==
<mpt> errrr
<mpt> == A top user-affecting issue ==
* mwhudson laughs
<mthaddon> hmmm, user-affection...
<ddaa> that would be the Sydney bug?
<mpt> That'll teach me to copy and paste
* gmb strokes the users
<Rinchen> hush ddaa 
<Rinchen> :-)
<mpt> mrevell?
<mrevell> Ah, sorry, I'm just finding my bits
<mrevell> Today, a Launchpad user posted to launchpad-users to describe a problem he encountered when registering a blueprint:
<mrevell> "I tried creating a new Blueprint on LaunchPad but I am blind and the first field on that form:
<mrevell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/specs/+new
<statik> excellent, I was hoping you were going to bring that one up
<mrevell> "Where one has to choose which project the Blueprint should be assigned to,
<mrevell> is not accessible."
<mthaddon> yeah, good one that
<mrevell> In this case, I have registered the blueprint for him, at his request. However, can we schedule some work to make that form accessible? If so, I'll re-contact him to get specific details of what made it inaccessible to him.
<mrevell> Also, Hobbsee has asked me to raise bug 121828, where the "Launchpad is offline for maintenance" message appears even if maintenance is not the cause of Launchpad being offline. Is this something we can/would like to fix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<intellectronica> why is this not accessible?
<intellectronica> it's just the search functionality that isn't
<sinzui> Are the labels borked?
<jsk> it's just a text box.
<mpt> mrevell, do you know what he/she meant by accessible?
<mrevell> intellectronica: I want to get more details from him.
<stub> mrevell: Originally, that behavior was considered a feature.
<Rinchen> perhaps is the "choose" menu
<mrevell> mpt: I assume he's talking about the "choose" box that is, I assume, displayed through JS
<statik> that text box is pretty hard to use without being able to search for the project
<intellectronica> and that's a popup widget issue, so it's worth fixing (it's all over LP)
<mrevell> stub: What do you mean?
<stub> mrevell: Now launchpad can recover from outages, that might need rethinking
<mpt> ah
<mthaddon> I think related to the offline message, if we had more specifics (i.e. it's offline for x reason, expected downtime is y) that might be good too
<mrevell> stub: Oh, sorry, the second one. yes, I can understand why it happened that way
<Rinchen> mpt, please add this to your wiki page list. I want to explore related items with you at some point
<stub> mrevell: When developing launchpad, better for people to see 'down for maintenance' than 'launchpad is a pile of crap'
<mpt> Rinchen, my what?
<mrevell> stub:  sure :)
<mrevell> I think the status page idea would deal with that.
<Rinchen> mpt,  your list of usability issue remarks
<mpt> Rinchen, oh, it already is
<Rinchen> great, thanks
<mrevell> As for the accessibility, I'll get more details as to what problem the user encountered.
<mrevell> unless you know about it already mpt
<ddaa> "Launchpad is burning, pass the bucket over" would be a bit less negative?
<mthaddon> perhaps the offline page could link to a page that details recent/upcoming maintenance windows
<stub> mrevell: Sure? This dictates the implementation of the status page (it will need to be external to Launchpad, and cache information from the database in case the database is inaccessible)
<mwhudson> "this is elmo's mobile phone number, you many want to call it?"
<mpt> stub, honesty would be more reassuring
<stub> mpt: Now, sure.
<mrevell> stub: I've no problem with an off-site status page, but that sort of thing isn't down to me, obviously
<stub> Sure. This is like two years after it was setup that way.
<stub> We no longer have hourly cherry picks and whatnot.
<Hobbsee> stub: then again, if lp gets a reputation for often being down, then people will regard it as an unstable pile of crap.
<mthaddon> :)
<Hobbsee> stub: or good, but completely unstable, so not worth using.
<Hobbsee> stub: pick your poison :)
<mrevell> Having used it daily for the past eight or so months, and before that fairly regularly, I reckon our uptime is pretty good
<stub> It isn't my call. I'm just explaining the history.
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: from where you're standing, is LP down a lot?
<Rinchen> mthaddon, are you able to take 121828 for 1.1.8?  
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: i havent done great amounts of bugwork recently, but where it's probably down 1/20 pages, as a wild guess...yes, that's a lot.
<mthaddon> bug 12828 (just so I can see it)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12828 in linux-source-2.6.15 "nForce2 audio device not detected" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12828 - Assigned to Fabio Massimo Di Nitto (fabbione)
<stub> mrevell: I don't mean offsite. I mean a cgi someone that continues operating even if the database that stores the status information is unavailable. I think overkill myself.
<Rinchen> bug 121828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<mthaddon> ah crap, bug 121828
<mrevell> stub: Ah, I see. Right.
<mrevell> mthaddon: I'd like to work with you on that, from a comms POV, if no one objects.
<mthaddon> Rinchen: sure, I can take that - requires some thinking, but I'll have a crack at it
<mthaddon> mrevell: sure
<Rinchen> mthaddon, thanks
<mpt> thank you mthaddon 
<Rinchen> mrevell, approved :-)
<mrevell> :)
<mpt> and thanks mrevell 
<mpt> (and Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> no problem.  hope to see it fixed :)
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: it's down 1/20 pages for you? do you mean OOPSes or outages?
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: outages - that LP is offline for maintainence
<mpt> == Blockers ==
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<mpt> Teams, please report your blockages or lack thereof
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: ok - I think the communication of when there are genuine outages is really needed so we can get more feedback from people if they're seeing the offline page when this site isn't supposed to be down for maintenance - thx for the input
<statik> TEAM: commercialization BLOCKED: no
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz: BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: Translations BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: no
<intellectronica> TEAM: blueprint BLOCKED: no
<stub> TEAM: beer drinking BLOCKED: hell no
<sinzui> TEAM: Answer Tracker: BLOCKED: no
<mwhudson> TEAM: launchpad-bazaar BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TEAM: Registry: BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM mailing lists BLOCKED: no
<jtv> stub: how do I get out of this chickenshit outfit and into yours?
<adeuring> TEAM hawdb: Blocked: No
<matsubara> I wanna join stub's team as well
<elmo> TEAM pony: BLOCKED: no!
<ddaa> jtv: how'd you got into a chickenshit outfit?
<jtv> ddaa: too much drink & embarrassing accident at a fancy-dress party
<mwhudson> jtv: sounds like stub's team isn't for you then
<danilos> stub: shouldn't it be 'drinking beer' (DB) team, not 'BD'?
<jtv> mwhudson: you should've _seen_ my workload!
<mpt> And with the vision of drunk people in chicken outfits on ponies, our time together comes to a close for another week
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<mpt> Thank you everyone
<stub> Drinking Beer Allnight
<matsubara> thanks mpt 
<mwhudson> thank you mpt
<jtv> stub: Wish I Was There!
<stub> And on that note, there are two parties on tonight with my name on them
<stub> jtv: Whole roast pig at cactus, serving started 40 mins ago
<mpt> I'm hungry
<carlos> mpt: you see? you did a wonderful job, much better than what I could have done :-)
<jtv> stub: Damn.  Is the other party TRT?
* carlos hopes he's not asked again...
<jtv> stub: have one for me.  You know what I mean.
<mpt> carlos, yes, but you'll never improve unless you practise :-)
<carlos> mpt: I did it here, just copying & paste your entries in my laptop :-P
<mpt> heh
<mpt> mrevell, oh, you missed the salient point
<mpt> "I am blind and"
<mrevell> mpt: erm, let me check
<mpt> oh, wait
<mpt> *I* missed it
<mpt> you did paste it
<mrevell> ah :)
<mpt> hmmm
<mrevell> mpt: Is this somethng we're aware of, as a team, or should I file a bug?
<sinzui> mrevell: file it as a bug
<intellectronica> mrevell: is this the popup accessibility issue?
<mrevell> intellectronica: yeah
<intellectronica> let's file a bug and try to come up with a fix - we only need to fix it once for all popus on lp to work correctly
<mrevell> ok, I'll file it once I've asked the user exactly what problem he encountered.
<mpt> mrevell, we're not aware of it
<mpt> and from my past five minutes reading, it's something we'll need to test wherever we use JavaScript
<intellectronica> mpt:i think we are, we just need to file a bug and think what to do about it
<mpt> intellectronica, well you might be, you're the expert here :-)
<mpt> but I wasn't
<intellectronica> though that could be a _different_ issue from what mrevell's corespondent is reporting
<intellectronica> mpt: in that case i should have filed a bug :)
<mpt> http://boxofchocolates.ca/archives/2005/06/12/javascript-and-accessibility is interesting
<mrevell> intellectronica: What issue are you aware of?
<intellectronica> mpt: true but, a: many users of screen readers turn off javascript, and there are other users who don't have javascript for other reasons (security, whatever)
<intellectronica> mrevell: the popup widgets (the ones where you can fill in the detail or click 'Choose...' don't do anything if you click choose and don't have javascript
<mrevell> intellectronica: I think that's almost certainly the issue here.
<mrevell> Can we make them degrade gracefully?
<intellectronica> mrevell: ideally, we should do something different if the user doesn't have javascript, like jump to a new page, or replace the widget with a combo
<mpt> intellectronica, I agree that Launchpad should work without JavaScript, but it's not clear that that's the issue here
<intellectronica> mrevell: i don't see why not (with a bit of work)
<sinzui> mpt: i agree.
<intellectronica> mpt: true, let's regard this as a separate issue then
<mpt> Separate until proved the same
<intellectronica> an opportunity to dogfood that duplicate bug functionality :)
<sinzui> I think we need to know if choose dialog activated, but was unintelligible, or just did not run.
<intellectronica> sinzui: good point
<mpt> exactly
<mrevell> Ah, okay, I see that I was wrong to jump to a conclusion here.
<mpt> For example, we could use JavaScript to insert those "Choose..." links in the first place, so that without JavaScript you had just the text field
<mpt> but that wouldn't solve the problem, for those people, of it being difficult to enter the appropriate value
<mpt> So we wouldn't have complaints like this, but we'd have (in the absence of usability testing) hidden failures.
<mpt> Fernando is apparently using Microsoft Outlook
<mpt> so probably Jaws
<intellectronica> mpt: there are two solutions i can think of
<intellectronica> 1. make the choose links go to a new page where you can search
<intellectronica> 2. start with a drop-down and replace it dynamically (so only if js is on)
<intellectronica> the problem with the latter is that sometimes the lists will be too long (so both difficult to use and potentially causing timeouts)
<mpt> intellectronica, for the sanity of non-disabled users, we should do a Google-Suggest-like thing anyway
<intellectronica> mpt: that would be awesome!
<mpt> intellectronica, are you volunteering? ;-)
<mpt> So what we should do to make the "Choose..." more accessible perhaps depends on how soon we will replace it
<intellectronica> mpt: absolutely - i'll start a spec
<mpt> intellectronica, we already have a braindump spec on it, iirc
<mpt> ... from 2005
* sinzui likes the google-suggest idea.
* sinzui starts adding that to gedit syntax completion.
<intellectronica> mpt: url?
<mpt> intellectronica, https://launchpad.canonical.com/SuggestionSearchControl
<mpt> Don't let the "Launchpad has" throw you, present tense was fashionable back then :-)
<kblin> hm, is there a way to get launchpad to watch a google code hosting issue tracker for bugs?
<matsubara> kblin: bug 78395
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78395 in malone "Support Google Code's issue tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78395 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<mpt> what matsubara said
<kblin> matsubara: ah, fair enough, I'll keep an eye on it
<kblin> it's not urgent, no one's filing bugs for my app anyway :)
<mpt> intellectronica, and the equivalent bug report is bug 123898
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123898 in launchpad "Project/package/person/etc fields don't auto-complete" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123898
<poolie> hello mpt
<intellectronica> mpt: why do we have both a blueprint and bug, actually?
<mpt> intellectronica, because I'd forgotten about the specification when I reported the bug
<mpt> and of course it didn't show up in the bug search, because it wasn't in the bug tracker
<mpt> hi poolie 
<intellectronica> mpt: which in itself is something worth fixing
<mpt> intellectronica, well yes, I also have a spec on that ;-)
<intellectronica> mpt: this is getting infinitely recursive
<mpt> Nono, we're only at two levels, we're fine
<mpt> I have previously gotten three levels deep while reporting Launchpad bugs
<mpt> While reproducing someone's bug I discover another bug, and while reporting that bug I find a bug in the bugtracker
<kblin> mpt: that must make for funny bug reports
* gmb looks panicky
<gmb> Who ping'd?
<gmb> Oh, Ubotu.
<kblin> gmb: just some users being annoying
<gmb> kblin: Them darn users. Where's me gun...?
<kblin> :)
<kblin> I really appreciate that you guys are working on the infrastructure, so I can keep working on code :)
<bdmurray> Is there a way to search for an Ubuntu bug linked to an upstream bug?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: by upstream bug #?
<bdmurray> If I understand you that takes you to the lp bug number
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: no, as in, you're wanting to find out which bug on LP is linked to a particular upstream bug, or you're wanting to detect if a particular bug on LP has an upstream bug attached to it?
<bdmurray> The former.  I found a bug at bugzilla.kernel.org and want to find out if it has already been reported to launchpad.
<bdmurray> s/launchpad/malone/
<Hobbsee> cant help you then
* Hobbsee only knows about the latter
<matsubara> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/linux-kernel-bugs/+index?start=0&batch=100 willl give you the whole list, ctrl+f will find it. 
<Hobbsee> oh neat
* Hobbsee wonders if that's easily findable / documented somewhere
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: you could add it to BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i could, but i'm actually heading towards bed.
<bdmurray> matsubara: great!
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's...3am
<matsubara> bdmurray: and I think the bug you're looking for is bug 28503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 28503 in malone "ability to search a watch" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28503
<bdmurray> That seems quite useful.
<BjornT> bdmurray: a faster way would be to go to https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/linux-kernel-bugs/12345 (where 12345 is the upstream bug id)
<BjornT> it will either give or a 404, or redirect you to the bug in launchpad
<bdmurray> BjornT: neat.  Do you have a list of launpad urls?  I'm thinking of stuff that might be useful but not well known.
<bdmurray> launchpad even
<BjornT> bdmurray: hmm, no. i don't think we have that many undocumented urls. this one was implemented so that the old ubuntu bugzilla would be able to easily redirect to the corresponding bug in launchpad, i think.
<bdmurray> Maybe undocumented was the wrong word but I was also surpised to http://code.launchpad.net/+project-cloud/ at Ubuntu Live.  And I swear I saw a page with RSS feeds in that presentation too.
<BjornT> bdmurray: oh, right. i can't think of any other urls that would be (relatively unknown and) useful. i'm also quite sure that we don't have any RSS feeds yet (it is planned to have some)
<bdmurray> Okay, thanks for the information the bugtrackers url was quite helpful.
<ubotu> New bug: #128584 in launchpad "Setting a team contact address and registering for a new launchpad account using the same email crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128584
#launchpad 2007-07-27
<LaserJock> somebody just subscribed me to a blueprint, but I have no idea who? Is there a place to see a activity log for a blueprint?
<lifeless> arrggghhh
<lifeless> when we change web labels for bugs, can we at least keep aliases for them in the email command set :(
<ubotu> New bug: #128642 in malone "searching for a bug using #59348 fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128642
<ryanakca> Hmm. Who are the main sysadmins for Ubuntu/launchpad?
<sep1318> Hey all. Would it be possible for launchpad to become a producer of microIDs for its members' profile pages?
<ubotu> New bug: #128657 in launchpad "quoted text collapsing shouldn't be done on single line quotations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128657
<Pitel> hi, may i serach strings in transaltions? becaouse clicking next a looking at it is VERY uneffective.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop seems to be an autocreated contact
<seb128> can it be turned to a proper team? how?
<Hobbsee> seb128: i'd try with https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Hobbsee> but this may be the bug about being able to merge a team with a person, too.  weird.
<seb128> Hobbsee: "ubuntu-desktop is already in use by another person or team."
<Hobbsee> seb128: darn
<stub> seb128: I've renamed ubuntu-desktop. You should be able to create a team now with that name.
<soren> Perhaps a "I've multiplied and become a team" button would help. :)
<stub> I think it is on the todo list somewhere alread
<stub> y
<seb128> stub: thanks
<soren> Oh, you can do that? Perhaps we should do something about the motu (motu-media) madness.
<soren> Or is that different?
<stub> I have no idea
<seb128> stub: can you also unset the mailing list email for the team you renamed?
<stub> seb128: Done
<seb128> stub: thanks
<harrisony> quick question about the launchpad sandbox (dogfood.launchpad.net) does it use the main launchpad database or a different database as i just need to test a few things and dont really want to create a test project and clutter up the production launchpad site
<harrisony> and is it me but it seems that the sandbox and beta sites are currently using older revisions of launchpad than the main site :S
<spiv> harrisony: not sure off the top of my head about dogfood, but staging.launchpad.net uses a copy of the database, so you're free to create whatever junk data you like there :)
<harrisony> spiv, thanks for that 
<spiv> harrisony: if it says "This site is running testing code. Please report all bugs." in the top bar, then that's what it means :)
<spiv> harrisony: both staging and dogfood say that.
<cprov> morning, folks !
<Hobbsee> morning cprov!
<cprov> Hobbsee: hey :)
<seb128> bah, bugs.beta.launchpad.net redirection is b0rked
<seb128> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/bugs/87967 redirects to launchpad.net
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87967 in gnome-panel "Custom Main Menu Applet Problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<mpt> seb128, reported as bug 128707
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128707 in launchpad "beta.launchpad.net URL redirects to wrong URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128707
<seb128> mpt: thanks
<kiko> heh
<Hobbsee> kiko!
<seb128> OOPS-573E1304
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/573E1304
<seb128> hum, too new ;)
<seb128> hey kiko
<ubotu> New bug: #128707 in launchpad "beta.launchpad.net URL redirects to wrong URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128707
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #128729 in malone "Error email has incorrect and confusing messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128729
<ondrej> Hi, I am getting "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key" when trying to register my key, but keyserver.ubuntu.com shows my key on the page: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xEEA07609&op=index    ,any ideas, what I am doing wrong?
<mwhudson> ondrej: there were server issues, maybe try again?
<ondrej> mwhudson - thanks a lot, it started to work
<ondrej> (I was trying it for several hours, before asking here)
<mwhudson> i just happened to see someone complain on an internal channel
<ondrej> I see. thanks a lot for fixing it
<mwhudson> thank elmo, not me :)
* mwhudson departs
<ondrej> thanks elmo. :)
<cypherbios> cprov: any chance of having multi distributions support for PPA? I mean: feisty, gutsy, etc... for the same source upload
<cprov> cypherbios: multi-distroseries (old distrorelease), 'ubuntu' is a distribution.
<cprov> cypherbios: you have to re-upload modifying the debian/changelog (most of the times it will require dependecies changes)
<cypherbios> cprov: oh, I see
<cprov> cypherbios: between us (lol) you can try an experimental feature to override the original upload target suite (dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy) by uploading it to one directory further, instead  of ~/cypherbios/ubuntu/ use ~cypherbios/ubuntu/dapper/, for instance, in your ~/.dput.cf
<cypherbios> cprov: oh, sounds very good! I'll give it a try
<cprov> cypherbios: be aware that it will generate a missing-dep build request if the dependencies changed 
<cypherbios> cprov: are you sure it is a feature and not a bug? (lol) :P
<cprov> cypherbios: although, it's specially useful for debian-source-syncs
<cypherbios> cprov: I already can see the possibilities of that feature (and all the PPA) with apturl :D
<cprov> cypherbios: indeed 
<bdmurray> I'm trying to link a kernel bug in Ubuntu to bugzilla.kernel.org and am running into some issues.  They may be in my understanding of Malone.
<bdmurray> But I'd appreciate some guidance
<kiko> bdmurray, what's the issue
<kiko> or email me
<bdmurray> I'm trying to link bug 84026 to an upstream kernel bug so I click on "Upstream" right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84026 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Frequency scaling unavailable on Woodcrest CPU, Feisty Herd 3" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84026 - Assigned to Ubuntu Kernel Team (ubuntu-kernel-team)
<bdmurray> Then it says to choose the appropriate upstream project.
<bdmurray> kiko: and there is where I'm "stuck" per se
<ubotu> New bug: #128744 in soyuz "spurious titlecase in PPA indices" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128744
<cypherbios> cprov: If I put unstable/section in the debian/changelog and use dput to upload to ~me/debian it will build the package for Debian (in a debian buildd environment)?
<cprov> cypherbios: no, only ubuntu is supported atm
<cypherbios> cprov: In this case I think would worth the mention of that on the help.lp.net/PPAQuickStart or somewhere else
<cprov> cypherbios: good point, such 'note' should be there.
<cypherbios> cprov: good.
<cypherbios> cprov: if you are going to make some change in the PPAQuickStart, please consider correcting a misspell in the sources.list codeblock
<cypherbios> it is .../ubuntu <development release) main re...
<cprov> cypherbios: can you file a bug (product soyuz, tag ppa), please ?  we don't forget it and you become a brazilian karma millionaire :)
<cypherbios> s/')'/'>'/
<cypherbios> cprov: hehehe. OK. I don't think neither of those is a bug, but if you say so...
<cprov> cypherbios: yup, confirmed (mention both issues in the bug, they are trivial)
<cprov> ("Everything is a bug ..." by some bugzilla-fanatic)
<cypherbios> cprov: I would rather prefer the phrase "It is not a bug, is a feature". Sounds more like 'I know what I'm doing' heheheh
<cprov> for me, "I know what I'm doing" is when it "just works(tm)" despite of the fact of having *bugs* or *features* :) pragmatic-software-engineering 
<cypherbios> cprov: I've got a point there
<cprov> cypherbios: yes ...
<ubotu> New bug: #128758 in soyuz ""PPA does not support Debian builds" note should be added in the LP Help" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128758
<ubotu> New bug: #128759 in soyuz "Misspell in the Launchpad Help (/PPAQuickStart)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128759
<ubotu> New bug: #128762 in launchpad "Firefox always crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128762
#launchpad 2007-07-28
<ubotu> New bug: #128808 in soyuz "PPA binary package counters do not consider "archindep" properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128808
<ubotu> New bug: #128824 in launchpad-bazaar "hpss errors show branch ids" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128824
<ubotu> New bug: #128826 in launchpad "Change branch details: +junk invalid project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128826
<ubotu> New bug: #128828 in launchpad "It should be obvious how to upload a branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128828
<ubotu> New bug: #128830 in launchpad "Branch detail page help needs some TLC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128830
<ubotu> New bug: #128831 in soyuz "Improve scripts/ftests/test_ftpmaster.py (change-override)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128831
<ubotu> New bug: #128832 in malone "Template error on translation overview page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128832
<ubotu> New bug: #128867 in malone "Should not mail about Invalid tasks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128867
<ubotu> New bug: #128875 in launchpad "search box on help.launchpad.net doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128875
<AlexC_> Good morning all,
<AlexC_> I've never used mailing lists before, but I'd like to .. use them? what ever it is you do ^^ - I just need to ask a question about Translations to them
<AlexC_> do I just email launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com?
<Kmos> AlexC_: you need to subscribe first
<AlexC_> I take it I can un-subscribe? I read (quite a while ago) that you could never unsubscribe from Ubuntu's!
<mpt> AlexC_, yes, there's instructions at the bottom of every message about how to unsubscribe
<AlexC_> ok, so how do I go about subscribing?
<mpt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<mhb> hello launchpad masters, I'd like to know if an Ubuntu translation team is allowed to use "Answers" (and the relevant source package, like language-pack-*) for managing questions&FAQs about ubuntu translations. Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #128926 in launchpad-bazaar "code browser is not very linkable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128926
<logankoester> Hey guys - just discovered launchpad and I've got a couple questions, if anyone is around? :)
<kbrooks> hi.
<kbrooks> I want my launchpad account at anotequaltob@gmail.com permanently deactivated please
<kbrooks> Can someone please do that? Thanks.
<mwh> kbrooks: file a question on the launchpad project, admins aren't likely to be around on a saturday night
<kbrooks> mwh: alright
<kbrooks> done, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/10568
<kbrooks> ok, bye everyone, getting off IRC forever ... :-)
<logankoester> o.0
<logankoester> suicidal oss developers?
<logankoester> "Like Sourceforge and Google Code Hosting, Launchpad is not open source. Unlike those other services, we have committed to making Launchpad Free Software." <- Pardon my ignorance, but how can it be Free software without viewable source?
<beuno> logankoester: it's a long term goal
<beuno> it's not at the moment
<beuno> they have started to slowly release part of the code: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/storm-python-orm-open-sourced
<logankoester> How long-term are we talking about?
<beuno> logankoester: I'm not the person to answer that, but if I remember correctly, I saw some unoficial estimate at around 2 years
<beuno> I believe it has more to do with finding a sustainable balance between open source and profit to keep the payed developers payed
<logankoester> That's understandable... I wasn't aware it was a revenue source
<beuno> logankoester: I don't know if it is at the moment, but I think they are looking for a way for it to be
<logankoester> What's your relationship to the project, if you don't mind me asking?
<beuno> at least to pay for development costs
<logankoester> Just a user?
<beuno> logankoester: I collaborate in Ubuntu
<beuno> so Launchpad is *the* tool  :D
<logankoester> Do you know anything about the Launchpad team? Lot of people working on it?
<logankoester> Or where Canonical is located?
<logankoester> I've been seriously interested in developing an app like launchpad for a long time... then today I discover an incredibly similar project to the one I had in mind, maybe they could use a hand :)
<beuno> logankoester: I'm not the best person to ask, maybe the launchpad users mailing list is: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<logankoester> Thanks, I'll send them an email
<beuno> logankoester,  :D
#launchpad 2007-07-29
<ubotu> New bug: #128982 in launchpad "HTTP PUT on launchpadlibrarian.net for existing URL is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128982
<ubotu> New bug: #129018 in launchpad "No package linux-source-2.6.18 in Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129018
<mdke> there is still no way to download all translations for a source package with multiple templates, right?
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<AlexC_> still on my quest to get translations working properly! I need something like this: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/en_GB
<AlexC_> see how there are different 'programs' you can translate? How can I set that up for my project? I need 1 'category/program' for each Module in my project
<mdke> AlexC_: you upload a template for each module against the release series that you want to translate
<AlexC_> hum that's what I've done - but they get merged into 1
<AlexC_> ah ... I guess that is probably because they had the same filename?
<AlexC_> if I name them differently, will they get ... categorized like that?
<mdke> yes, each template needs a different name
<mdke> I would think
<AlexC_> ok, I'll try it now
<Hobbsee> uh oh, bzr died on me.
<ubotu> New bug: #129061 in rosetta "Launchpad contradicts itself about translation license" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129061
<Hobbsee> yay, an oops
<Hobbsee> OOPS-575D1429
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/575D1429
<mwh> a database time out
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> (repeatable)
<Kmos> OOPS-575E1442
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/575E1442
#launchpad 2008-07-21
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/250340  "Add a comment/attachment" ... how?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250340 in ubuntu "alt install:  Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26-4-generic" [Undecided,New]
<thumper> CarlFK: are you asking how to add a comment or an attachment or both?
<thumper> CarlFK: click on the link, and a form should appear
<thumper> CarlFK: needs JS
<thumper> CarlFK: or if JS is disabled, it *should* take you to another page
<CarlFK> i reloaded the page, now it is a link
<wgrant> thumper: You are of course assuming that production is serving CSS and JS. That isn't a valid assumption at this point.
<hansengel> Hi, I messed up here.. I accidentally created a milestone named '1.1' inside the 'trunk' release series, which I don't use. I just realized this after already filing bugs under this milestone. How can I move the milestone to the '1.0' series, and delete the 'trunk' series?
<hansengel> my project is at https://launchpad.net/twitkit
<hansengel> hi, are there any launchpad admins in here? I need this release series to be deleted https://launchpad.net/twitkit/trunk
<Rinchen> hansengel, please file an answer ticket (see irc top) and someone should get around to it tomorrow during the week
<hansengel> Rinchen: okay, thanks
<Wofl> hey, who do i talk to if i need a project to be renamed?
<mwhudson> Wofl: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Wofl> not possible to find someone on irc really fast?
<Hobbsee> Wofl: probably not at this time.
<Wofl> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> Wofl: and i'm not sure that "really fast" is a priority for launchpad.
<Hobbsee> (in general, anyway)
<thumper> :)
<Wofl> its ok, i just submitted it there
<Wofl> lets see how long that tkaes
<Wofl> takes*
<spm> Wofl: name changed. Sorry for delay. Was recovering a downed server. :-)
<poolie> hey that was actually pretty fast :-)
<Wofl> thanks a lot
<Wofl> did you see my question regarding a redirect?
<thumper> yeah, LP isn't set up to handle redirects right now
<thumper> we have raised it before WRT renaming projects
<thumper> cool URLs don't die and all that
<Wofl> thumper: just toss a php file in there for now? or that too much extra?
<thumper> haha
<thumper> sorry
<thumper> the entire system is "virtual"
<thumper> a zope based web servcie
<thumper> service
<Wofl> i see...
<Wofl> should i register a ndiswrapprer project and have a like to the real page?
<lut4rp> I have a branch in my project, which has one subscriber. I cant delete that branch, and I cant figure out how to remove that subscriber. Can someone help me?
<jml> lut4rp: you have to contact the subscriber and ask them to unsubscribe.
<lut4rp> jml, even if I am the admin of the project?
<jml> lut4rp: yep.
<lut4rp> jml, thanks
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> what's the best way to make the bug tracker changes go to a mailing list? sorry if that's sort of a common question, but I'm still waiting for answers.lp.n to come up for me, I'm on a really lousy connection
<BjornT> kblin: you can create a team, setting the mailing list address as the 'contact address'. you can then subscribe that team to the project's bugs.
<kblin> I can make a team a member of another team, right?
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<BjornT> kblin: yes
<kblin> BjornT: ok, that'll do then. Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> any LP admins awake yet?
<lut4rp> I am using bazaar and lp for the first time. sorry if this is dumb, but i am unable to figure out how to push to trunk. I have an ssh key. can someone help me?
<spiv> lut4rp: what command are you trying?
<spiv> lut4rp: and what error are you getting?
<gnomefreak> spiv: i dont think he has by the sound of it hes not sure of the commands
<lut4rp> spiv, i am trying "bzr push lp:poonji" as it says on my project page.
<gnomefreak> i was gonna look they all up
<lut4rp> strangely, i have got no response or error for the past 15 mins.
<gnomefreak> lut4rp: did you commit first?
<lut4rp> gnomefreak, sorry, what do you mean by that?
<gnomefreak> lut4rp: you have to commit the files that you are trying to push.
<gnomefreak> lut4rp: hold on i have all the commmands you need
<lut4rp> gnomefreak, okay.
<lut4rp> hmm, its saying on LP, Branch format 6
<gnomefreak> damn i dont have them but first you have to make your local files a branch
<lut4rp> Repository format: Packs containing knits without subtree support
<lut4rp> gnomefreak, and how do I do that?
<spiv> lut4rp: you mean the 'bzr push lp:poonji' command has given no response for 15 minutes?
<gnomefreak> lut4rp: theres bzr docs online. iirc its "init" than "commit" than push but you would have to read docs. once i get a sec ill find them
<lut4rp> spiv, you're right. I am on ubuntu hardy, if that's needed.
<lut4rp> okay, i did do "init"
 * lut4rp looks up "commit"
<gnomefreak> lut4rp: it commits the files to get them ready to be pushed
<lut4rp> hmm, it should be more verbose :)
<spiv> lut4rp: you should have gotten a response from the command like "No revisions to push."
<lut4rp> spiv, but I didn't. I cancelled it anyway now.
<spiv> lut4rp: yeah, that sounds like a bug.  If you could pastebin your ~/.bzr.log I'd be interested to see where it got stuck.
<spiv> lut4rp: Anyway, http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html is worth looking over if you haven't already.
<lut4rp> oh thanks!
<gnomefreak> spiv: are you LP admin by chance?
<spiv> gnomefreak: nope
<spiv> Just a bzr developer (and ex-launchpad developer).
<gnomefreak> it seems teams only have a month when you renew the membership this has just happened ice had team for over a year now i have to renew every month
<spiv> gnomefreak: that doesn't sound good, but unfortunately I don't know anything about that.
<alecw1> Why isn't Launchpad open-source?
<gnomefreak> alecw1: parts of it is
<gnomefreak> just not the part we use ;)
<alecw1> which parts?
<spiv> alecw1: https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ#Is%20Launchpad%20Free%20Software/open%20source?%20If%20not,%20why%20not?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: The team admin sets the renewal period...
<alecw1> So, it's closed because (1) you don't want "multiple launchpads", and (2) it helps funding?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i set it to not expire when i made it over a year ago
<gnomefreak> or longer
<wgrant> gnomefreak: That sounds unlikely and bad.
<gnomefreak> Created on:  2006-12-27
<wgrant> And none of my teams work like that.
<wgrant> What are the settings?
<alecw1> Will Launchpad ever release it's source?
<alecw1> its*
<gnomefreak> aafter hitting renew i got Membership renewed until 2008-08-26.
<gnomefreak> a month?
<wgrant> alecw1: 'Unlike those other services, we have committed to making Launchpad Free Software.'
<wgrant> gnomefreak: How is the team configured, what do you expect to happen, and what happens?
<alecw1> Okay, but I'm wondering why it's not open-source, not "free".
<gnomefreak> Subscription period: 0
<wgrant> Open source is almost sysnonymous with Free.
<wgrant> *synonymous
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i expect it to work the same way since the date i showed you above
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Huh? What does the date have to do with anything?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<alecw1> wgrant: no, that's not true at all. Things that are free as in "free beer" are not the same as "you can look at the ingredients, and the recipe here, for free."
<wgrant> alecw1: 'Free Software' has a specific meaning.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: the sate i created it. this is the first time i had to renew it and now it seems like its monthly
<wgrant> Meaning free as in speech, not as in beer.
<gnomefreak> s/sate/date
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You probably have an expiry date set...
<alecw1> What does it mean that it is free "as in speech"?
<stgraber> alecw1: in this sentence "Free Software" is meant as in "free speech", LP is already free so there would be no point in saying "we have commited to making" otherwise
<wgrant> alecw1: Same as it means for any other piece of Free Software.
<kblin> alecw1: if you want to fix the free as in beer vs. free as in speech thing, find out where to file a bug about the English language
<gnomefreak> wgrant: no i just showed you. please look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<gnomefreak> and give me a hint on wtf is wrong
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Subscript period != your expiry date
<wgrant> *subscription period, damnit.
<gnomefreak> is 0
<alecw1> wgrant: I'm not sure what "free as in in free-speech" metaphor means. Can you explain?
<kblin> alecw1: for all practical purposes, "free as in free speech" for software means open source
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Have you altered your expiration date since you were last asked to renew? And are you sure it's on that team?
<wgrant> alecw1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Software is good.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: no this is the first time i had to renew
<alecw1> you mean, "I have the right to browse the code source."
<gnomefreak> i havent touched any settings
<alecw1> because "open source" literally means... "open source".
<kblin> alecw1: there's some philosophical connotations to both "Open Source" and "Free Software"
<wgrant> alecw1: But Free Software implies something extra.
<alecw1> Not just that it is "free" as in beer?
<wgrant> There are many Open Source licenses which are unfortunately not Free Software.
<wgrant> RIght.
<alecw1> So, how does the community benefit from a project being "free software" without releasing its source?
<kblin> alecw1: yeah, but what about a license where you're allowed to see the source, but not to modify it? :)
<wgrant> That's not possible.
<wgrant> Free Software implies Open Source.
<wgrant> But not vice-versa.
<gnomefreak> found the issue and fixed it
<alecw1> Then Launchpad should be open source, right?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: What was the issue?
<alecw1> If you claim to be "free software".
<wgrant> alecw1: They do not claim to be free software.
<wgrant> They claim they will be.
<alecw1> "we have committed to making Launchpad Free Software. "
<stgraber> alecw1: please read the page you were pointed to before ... "we have committed to making Launchpad Free Software."
<alecw1> Oh.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i missunderstood since mozillateam is owner of mozillasquad it was mozillasquad page that was causing it
<alecw1> So, you are NOT "Free Software" right now.
<stgraber> indeed
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Aha. So I was right: "And are you sure it's on that team?"
<gnomefreak> it was saying mozillateam as owner the relationship between 2 team would expire
<alecw1> Therefore, you have committed to release the source code, eventually, correct?
<wgrant> alecw1: Note that there are no official Launchpad people involved in this conversation right now.
<gnomefreak> yep
<alecw1> wgrant: noted. =)
<alecw1> Has Launchpad made any progress to just "eventually"?
<gnomefreak> You must specify a default renewal period greater than 0.
<gnomefreak> since when
<alecw1> I mean, it would be great to have a timeframe, or some sort of specification for when they will release the backend.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Leave it blank, I suspect.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: same thing
<kblin> alecw1: the way I read the FAQ, it seems so
 * kblin shrugs
<kblin> I have to admit I don't care. :)
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Ensure you have the first option selected.
<gnomefreak> its optional so i shouldnt have to put anything there and im assuming nothing == 0
<wgrant> AS one can't automatically renew for 0 days.
<alecw1> I mean, they have "dedicated" to "becoming" free software, but I would like some sort of real commitment that it WILL happen.
<wgrant> alecw1: As would we all.
<wgrant> alecw1: Parts have been released.
<gnomefreak> subscription policy == openteam
<wgrant> gnomefreak: No, the renewal policy.
<alecw1> wgrant: which parts? significant ones?
<gnomefreak> subscription period == 30
<wgrant> alecw1: Storm is pretty significant, I suspect.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Period != policy.
<gnomefreak> next invite them to renew their own memebership
<alecw1> Oh, there is a paragraph showing what they have released.
<gnomefreak> renewal period == problem
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Right, that's the problem.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Set it to not allow them to renew their own?
<kblin> alecw1: you're preaching to the choir here. I doubt any foss developer would mind more open source software
<mwhudson> yeah, releasing cscvs really enabled community contributions!
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You can't allow them to renew their own but then say you can only renew for 0 time.
<mwhudson> </sarcasm>
<wgrant> mwhudson: But cscvs is useless as we have bzr-svn.
<wgrant> And it seems to work.
<wgrant> Whereas other parts of LP do not.
<alecw1> kblin: I'm certainly not trying to preach, I'm just trying to understand, and get some sort of feel for the current status with launchpad's status as free software.
<mwhudson> wgrant: it's still the best choice for importing cvs when you don't have the ,v files, afaik
 * gnomefreak confused only thing that matches that is renew their membersip auto.. also notifie admins
<wgrant> mwhudson: Probably so.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: EPARSE
<wgrant> 'invite them to apply for renewal'
<mwhudson> (i would actually be extremely interested if i'm wrong about this)
<gnomefreak> When someone's membership is about to expire, notify them and:
<gnomefreak> 05:33 <          wgrant > gnomefreak: You can't allow them to renew their own  but then say you can only renew for 0 time.
<alecw1> I can't think of a reason they wouldn't release the source code, either. They are currently well established in the open-source community, thus, they probably don't have to worry about being one-upped by someone with their own source.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Yes?
<gnomefreak> you are conflicting comments
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Where is this conflict?
<gnomefreak> you said dont let them renew
<wgrant> I don't see where I've said otherwise.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: oh i see it i had to scroll :(
<wgrant> That form needs rewording, but it's quite intelligible.
<kblin> alecw1: hm, sorry, that's a figure of speech. I mean you're telling this to people who will agree with you
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it sounded conflicking sinc ei couldnt see whole page
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Ah.
<wgrant> It is strange that it's labelled as optional when it is in fact required most of the time.
<wgrant> And I shall now run off and file a bug.
<gnomefreak> ok so everything will stay good than?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: If you have the first radio button selected, it should let you pass.
<alecw1> kblin: well, I guess it ended up like that, yes. But originally I was just curious about Launchpad's code.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it did
<alecw1> Thanks a lot, everyone.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Great.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Bug #173019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173019 in launchpad ""Renewal period" is marked as "(Optional)" when it isn't" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173019
<wgrant> (thankyou Hobbsee)
<gnomefreak> ah not just me
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: opened that bug?
<wgrant> She did.
<gnomefreak> she seems to open bugs just beofre i see the issue
<wgrant> This was 80000 bugs ago.
<wgrant> Hm, that's a few bugs.
<gnomefreak> maybe she should stand in door way to this channel and tell people problems when she finds them ;) save us alot of worrk
<wgrant> Heh.
 * wgrant shakes a fist at mpt. You broke my automated process for looking at each Launchpad bug by making the milestone easy to see.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> wgrant, what automated process?
<wgrant> mpt: The one where I automatically expand the task (sorry) to see if it's going to be fixed in the next 12 months.
<mpt> aha
<mpt> I didn't break that, the milestone's still there
<mpt> I just made it unnecessary ;-)
<wgrant> Some pleasant retraining will be required.
<wgrant> This is true.
<geser> where did the box with the package versions on the bug page go? I was quite handy while doing sponsoring for checking the last version and component
<wgrant> geser: To mpt's context independent land
<wgrant> One decision I see the rationale for, but cannot agree with.
<mpt> geser, hover over the package name
<wgrant> mpt: Where is this documented?
<wgrant> And woah that date is ugly.
<wgrant> And there are no links :(
<geser> mpt: thanks for the hint. It contains all the info I need
<mpt> wgrant, do you have any suggestions for where we could document its new position that would be easier to find than its new position?
<wgrant> mpt: It could be inside the task.
<geser> wgrant: LP just want to be precise about the upload date :)
<wgrant> Or somewhere less completely undiscoverable.
<wgrant> It should be in the tooltip as well.
<wgrant> But it should be mentioned in the non-existent page help.
<wgrant> As I don't want to have to hover over every element on the page or grep through the source to work out what has a .title.
<mpt> wgrant, eventually we want to get rid of the expandable section, so that wouldn't be a long-term design
<wgrant> mpt: Where do all of the widgets go!?
<mpt> a long-term solution, rather
<mpt> wgrant, into the table when you click on a cell.
<mpt> e.g. click "New" and it turns into an option menu.
<mpt> Click the package name and it turns into a text field.
<mpt> etc.
<wgrant> mpt: Oh, I thought that that must have been dismissed as an option, as it's rather obvious.
<wgrant> I was thinking that the package name could act somewhat like an <abbr>
<mpt> It already does, in the sense that <abbr> usually has title=, and the package name has title= giving its details
<wgrant> ? cursor, dotted underline, which everyone knows to mean it has a tooltippy thing.
<mpt> In what sense do you mean it?
<mpt> ah
<wgrant> I spent all too much time cleaning a webapp UI up today. So I might be annoyed and wrong.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, i opened the bug ages ago when creating a team, after the auto-expiry stuff.
<Hobbsee> that's months old
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak very behind ;)
<Hobbsee> dear launchpad, if you can't cope with Big Numbers, why do you let me enter them in your fields?
<Hobbsee> why not restrict me to numbers the size that you can actually handle.  no love, me.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: What's this?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: manually reprio'ing a build.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: LP will let you put in a Very Big Number, then will oops, presumably because the number is too big.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Nice. How big were you making it?
<Hobbsee> oh, i held down '9' for a couple of seconds, so pretty long.
<wgrant> Ah.
<Hobbsee> surely, if you've only got a limited number of possible inputs, you can limit the number of digits that can be entered, so your software *won't* fall over.
<wgrant> I think you need a 'build this now really kthxbye' button.
<wgrant> Or at least fail gracefully.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: buildd.py tends to do that, yes.
<Hobbsee> i was just already there, and only wanted to hit one arch.
<mpt> Hobbsee, please report that, (I assume) I don't have permission so I can't give an example URL
<mpt> (I mean I don't have permission to reprioritize a build, not that I don't have permission to report a bug)
<Hobbsee> mpt: i've already reported it for the length of time for members of a team to be invited to renew, and afaik, that hasn't been fixed yet.
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/logwatch/7.3.6.cvs20080702-1ubuntu1/+build/662729/+rescore is a sample url
<Hobbsee> well, is the one i used before
<mpt> Hobbsee, that's a separate bug that'll need a separate fix
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Hobbsee, do you have the oops code handy? (or generate a new one?)
<Hobbsee> you'll have to find something that hasn't built yet, and look up the build, and add +rescore to it for another one.
<Hobbsee> i do not.
<Hobbsee> mpt:  (Error ID: OOPS-933EA36)
<Hobbsee> from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/softgun/0.16-2.1/+build/666832/+rescore
<mpt> thankyew
<Hobbsee> np.
<mpt> Hobbsee, do you happen to know what the maximum value is?
<mpt> Ursinha, welcome!
<Ursinha> mpt, hi! :)
<Ursinha> thanks :)
<mpt> Everybody, Ursinha is our new QA person
 * Ursinha waves
<andrea-bs> hi Ursinha! I hope you'll like my bugs :D
<Ursinha> hahahahaha :)
<Ursinha> andrea-bs, sure i will :)
<mpt> andrea-bs is one of our most prolific bug reporters
<andrea-bs> Ursinha: mpt is too generous ;)
<Ursinha> :)
 * wgrant apologises to Ursinha in advance.
<Ursinha> hahaha why so?
<wgrant> I file too many bugs.
<Hobbsee> mpt: 2147483647 is the highest number you can put in.
<Ursinha> you should be proud of it ;)
<Hobbsee> without LP oopsing.
<Hobbsee> heya Ursinha
<wgrant> Oh no! Implementation details! Run!
<mpt> Hobbsee, reported bug 250490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250490 in soyuz "Entering large rescore value causes an oops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250490
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, hi :)
 * Hobbsee is another troublesome filer.
<Ursinha> so you are the bug gang :P
<Hobbsee> yeah...
<Hobbsee> and we're the "whine when LP goes down, or otherwise breaks" gang.
<Ursinha> :)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Whining that one of the production appservers is borked doesn't help on a weekend, unfortunately.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: don't you have numbers of doom to call?
<Hobbsee> actually, i couldn't reproduce the errors.
<Hobbsee> which is why i didn't call.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Of course not.
<geser> wgrant: just abolish weekends for LP admins and LP devs :)
<Hobbsee> oh, i see, that's what the subscriber panel is supposed to look like.
<wgrant> It was only production, so most would have missed it.
<wgrant> And what's this? A LOSA in a sane timezone! Yay!
<Hobbsee> even when switching to production
<mpt> Hobbsee, as opposed to...?
<Hobbsee> mpt: the bloody mess it is in anything ubuntu-related.
<Hobbsee> :)
<mpt> aha
<wgrant> At least the actions are up the top now.
<wgrant> That is a definite improvement.
<Hobbsee> yeah, but what shocks me more is you can actually easily see what the next box is underneath it
<Hobbsee> you dont' have to do the scrolling dance first.
<Hobbsee> to the point where the boxes underneath are vaguely useful
<wgrant> It is much more pleasant navigating LP bugs.
<Hobbsee> although, why we have a search on the lower right, and another one at the bottom, i'm not so sure.
<mrevell> New Launchpod episode online at: http://news.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-episode-8-developer-interview-with-curtis-hovey-and-chat-about-landscape
<wgrant> Huh? Landscape in Launchpod?
 * Hobbsee wonders offhand, if planet ubuntu is supposed to be an advertising ground.
<mpt> Hobbsee, does that mean you won't scream if I get rid of the search from the lower right?
<Hobbsee> mpt: i'd say so - i've never used it.
<wgrant> I find the LP posts on Planet Ubuntu to be somewhat appropriate. It is a big part of Ubuntu.
<mpt> I'm fairly sure I've seen posts about bugzilla.gnome.org on Planet Gnome
<gnomefreak> where is the page to turn off edge.launchpad.net? i thought it would be at launchpad.net but its not there
<gnomefreak> nevermind it wasnt there under edge but is without the edge
<geser> is there a reason why the edit icon/link for the bug title is after the title while every other icon is before the text?
<mpt> geser, the edit icons for bug supervisors and translation groups are also after the text
<mpt> The one for bug privacy is before the text, but that'll change soon
<mpt> Putting the one for the bug title before the text would indent the title oddly
<mpt> but putting it after makes the title harder to copy
<mpt> soren, not sure what to do there :-)
<mpt> arg, *so* I'm not sure what to do there
<mpt> (that's the second time I've done that in the past week)
<geser> it looks a little bit inconsistent right now, but if some other links will change soon, perhaps it doesn't look inconsistent afterwards anymore
<soren> mpt: You're not the only one... :/
<soren> :)
<mpt> soren, at least you don't have a kernel driver named after you
<soren> Hahah!
<soren> No, I do not.
<soren> Yet.
<soren> :)
<jmunro> does anyone know why my ppa package builds on most architectures, but not amd64? the build deps are correct as far as i can tell
<jmunro> "dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 needed by debian/sugar-develop-activity/usr/share/sugar/activities/Develop.activity/lib/libgtksourceview-2.0.so (its RPATH is '')."
<jmunro> i have the required dependancies and this builds fine on i386
<mpt> bigjools, ^
<mpt> bigjools, can you help jmunro?
<bigjools> I'll have a look
<bigjools> jmunro: what is your PPA name please
<jmunro> chapter78
<jmunro> im sure its just me making a novice error, but help is appreciated
<Hobbsee> jmunro: which arches is it building on?
<jmunro> i386, lpia
<Hobbsee> er, which package?
<geser> Hobbsee: I'd guess the package is sugar-develop-activity
<bigjools> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16211531/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.sugar-develop-activity_33-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> oh, the one that's deleted, and the other two that are superceeded?
<Hobbsee> yeah, no wonder i didn't find that one
<Hobbsee> jmunro: didn't you fix it, with ~ppa3?
<jmunro> nope i made human errors on all of them lol
<jmunro> excluding the one i deleted, that failed to build
<Hobbsee> no it didn't
<Hobbsee> the one you deleted *did* build.
<Hobbsee>     * sugar-develop-activity_33-0ubuntu1~ppa3.diff.gz (1.2 KiB)
<Hobbsee>     * sugar-develop-activity_33-0ubuntu1~ppa3.dsc (693 bytes)
<bigjools> only on i386
<Hobbsee>     * sugar-develop-activity_33-0ubuntu1~ppa3_all.deb (210.8 KiB)
<Hobbsee>     * sugar-develop-activity_33.orig.tar.gz (209.7 KiB)
<jmunro> ppa3 has human error
<Hobbsee> bigjools: yes, that's deliberate.
<Hobbsee> but that will work on all arches
<jmunro> Hobbsee: i changed arch to 'all' but this is incorrect
<Hobbsee> jmunro: why?
<jmunro> it has .so's, surely these are arch dependent?
<jmunro> (apologies for taking your time, im inexperienced at creating packages)
<Hobbsee> oh, hmmm.
<Hobbsee> libgtk2.0-0 is definetly *built* on all the arches, separately.  i don't know :)
<jmunro> im a bit confused to the nature of the problem, at home i have amd64, i could try building there to see if it stumbles on the same problem
<bigjools> there might be a problem with the libgtk2.0-0 package on amd64, I dunno
<jmunro> is it still possible that there is an error on my behalf?
<MagicFab> Where should I log a bug about news.launchpad.net ?
<beuno> MagicFab, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/
<MagicFab> gracias :)_
<beuno> de nada
<bigjools> jmunro: I see the package being installed in the build chroot, then dpkg-shlibdeps can't find one of its files.  I can't see anything else wrong, sorry I can't help more :(
<jmunro> thats ok, perhaps there is somewhere else i can find help bigjools?
<bigjools> jmunro: I like your idea of building it on your home machine
<jmunro> ill try this tonight
<bigjools> let me know how it goes
<jmunro> thanks for your help!
<bigjools> np, sorry I can't help more
<mpt> I'm looking for a prettier way to present the "This site is running pre-release code" message on edge.launchpad.net. Anyone have any suggestions? :-)
<intellectronica> mpt: ah i see what you mean. on my screen, it would fit nicely on the same line as the menu and the username/logout button
<intellectronica> there may not be enough space on smaller windows, though
<mpt> intellectronica, which menu? You mean the Launchpad > ... hierarchy?
<intellectronica> mpt: yes
<mpt> Yes, whether there was room there would depend highly on the name of any project/package/person and the width of the window
<andrea-bs> mpt: how about a small "beta" label near the "launchpad" logo on the location bar?
<mpt> I was thinking maybe a diagonal ribbon in the corner
<mpt> or something in the footer
<andrea-bs> in the footer there's "beta site" near the version number
<mpt> andrea-bs, that would work, but it wouldn't be obvious how to report bugs
<andrea-bs> mpt: that's right
<klette> A nice large gif animation of some road workers and a big fat "under construction" sign.. Back to the 90s ;-)
<mpt> http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/12/27/web-2
<klette> hehe
<klette> A ribbon or something non-intrusive like that is a good idea though. Doesnt need to be a big fat warning, as lp is mainly for developers anyway, and all developers know that beta-software means :-)
<beuno> mpt, hey there. Is it just me, or under the last item of the hierarchy, there is blank 1-2px blank space?
 * andrea-bs notices this too
<beuno> mpt, also, maybe for pre-release code, you can add an overlapped round icon that says "beta" on the top left of the hierarchy. Like we did with the messages/warnings/errors
<mpt> beuno, the 1px gap is dependent on your font size and zoom level. I'm expecting it to go away when I redo the hierarchy with floats.
<beuno> mpt, I have default font size and zoom level set. The only way I can get it to go away is by zooming out.
<mpt> Well you implemented that, you tell me ;-)
<beuno> heh, fair enough. I'll take a stab at it, and see if I can find what's causing this
<beuno> mpt, I also have a fix for the warning image to send you, which doesn't have a transparent background now
<mpt> beuno, ah great, I was going to regenerate it from the SVG but hadn't had time yet
<beuno> mpt, I have somewhere around here an improved SVG, so I'll send you the whole lot
<mpt> ok, thanks
<mpt> beuno, since it's going to be rewritten anyway, it's probably not worthwhile to spend time on the 1px gap
<mpt> More interesting to investigate why the tabs aren't centered and "Answers" wraps occasionally :-)
<beuno> mpt, centered by a few pixels?  I know why that is already. Answers, on the other hand, hmmm...  any way to reproduce that?
<mpt> beuno, sure, resize the window. Happens at many widths in IE, moderately often in Konqueror, occasionally in Firefox.
<beuno> ah, I see...
<beuno> min-width is probably off
 * beuno pulls
<mrevell> Hey, beuno, could you check a line of Spanish text for me please?
<beuno> hey mrevell, sure
<mrevell> thanks beuno. "Por favor, seleccione la página de inicio que desea usar"
<beuno> I don't quite understand in what context that would work, but there's nothing wrong with it
<beuno> mpt, I don't see the 1px separation in trunk  :/
<mpt> beuno, try zooming in
<Dexhu> hello
<Dexhu> 13 does anayone know anything about -  enabled community maintained software (universe)
<Dexhu> 13 hello
<Dexhu> any upgard people here??
<Dexhu> any upgrade people here??
<mpt> Dexhu, what are "upgrade people"?
<mpt> Dexhu, this channel is about Launchpad. If you're looking for help with Ubuntu, try #ubuntu.
<Dexhu> I'm upgrading to 8.04 and I want to knw what - enabled community maintained software (universe) IS??
<Dexhu> should I go to Ubuntu to find this anaswer??
<LaserJock> Dexhu: #ubuntu would be the right place
<Dexhu> OK..THX laser jock
<beuno> mpt, right, if I zoom in enough, I see it. But I have to fiddle with it.  Right now, I see if by default
<beuno> any unlanded changes to the CSS?
<mpt> beuno, yes, the hierarchy rewrite that I mentioned before :-)
<beuno> mpt, ignore me, for some reason, I can see the same issue now
 * beuno grumbles and gets back to CSS
<LaserJock> is there somebody about I can bug about bug #81002 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81002 in malone "Changing sort order after advanced results forgets any assignee value" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81002
<LaserJock> it's rather annoying to not be able to sort search results
<LaserJock> is there a reason why sorting was removed?
<smarter> Hi
<smarter> How many times does it take for a .pot/.po to be approved?
<smarter> *how long
<bdmurray> bug spam is dealt with via answers is that right?
<matsubara> bdmurray: yes, that's the best way to get lp admins attention.
<LaserJock> is there a particular reason why I wouldn't be getting bugmail for comments I've made?
<LaserJock> it's been a number of minutes and I haven't gotten anything
<andrea-bs> LaserJock: It may be a temporary slowdown. How long have you been waiting?
<LaserJock> hmm, probably 20min
<kiko> LaserJock, for what?
<LaserJock> not all that long, but usually they are quite quick
<LaserJock> kiko: I've been changing some tags and making comments on some bugs
<LaserJock> but I haven't gotten any bugmail
<kiko> LaserJock, hmmm, that's odd
<LaserJock> kiko: do you know of any reason why I wouldn't be getting my own bugmail? I've been getting bugmail in general
<kiko> LaserJock, no, I asked BjornT but he didn't answer, but I've been receiving some at least
<LaserJock> hmmpf
<LaserJock> weird
<andrea-bs> I've filed a bug 8 minutes ago and I've received the mail just now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8 in rosetta "Translator forums/means of communication" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<LaserJock> hmm, I've still got nothing
<BjornT> LaserJock: you're not using gmail, are you?
<BjornT> LaserJock: if you are, that's probably the problem. gmail doesn't display mail from yourself by default.
<kiko> yeah
<beuno> BjornT, really?  I constantly get emails "from myself" that LP sends
<beuno> to the point where it's annoying  :)
<beuno> reporting bugs, for example
<BjornT> beuno: i think there is a setting for this. maybe you have changed it (or google changed the default)
 * beuno looks
<beuno> I can't find such a setting
<LaserJock> BjornT: what? really?
<LaserJock> I am indeed using gmail
<BjornT> LaserJock: you could try sending a mail to yourself; see if you get it.
<LaserJock> ok, I did
<LaserJock> BjornT: yeah, I do get it when I just send a test email to myself
<LaserJock> BjornT: I got bugmail from myself on July 10th
<BjornT> LaserJock, beuno: hmm. i know there used to be such a setting. and from reading the help, it seems like gmail still does it for mails you send to mailing list. maybe there is some auto-detection going on there.
<BjornT> LaserJock: can you give an example of a bug you changed, but didn't get a notification for?
<beuno> BjornT, ah, yes, I don't get emails from mailing lists I send, although I always thought that was something the mailing list did for me
<LaserJock> beuno: many mailing lists are set up that way
<BjornT> LaserJock: also, are the mail sent directly to you, or through a mailing list?
<LaserJock> BjornT: which mails?
<beuno> mrevell, this weeks Launchpod was really good, congrats  :)
<BjornT> LaserJock: sorry, i was referring to the bug notifications. i.e., are you subscribed directly, or through a team that has a mailing list.
<LaserJock> BjornT: it wasn't through subscriptions
<LaserJock> bug #109544 is an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109544 in ubuntu "Automated system update of x64 Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 has messed up my display settings." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109544
<LaserJock> BjornT: do I have to be subscribed to a bug to get my own bugmail?
<BjornT> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> why? :(
<LaserJock> I don't remember needing to in the past
<kiko> LaserJock, you are auto-subscribed if you reported the bug. I don't know what you are talking about.
<BjornT> LaserJock: it has always been like that. doesn't make sense to get only your changes, but not anyone else's, does it?
<kiko> this has never changed
<LaserJock> are you sure?
<LaserJock> I swear that I used to get all bugmail
<LaserJock> BjornT: yes, it very much does make sense
<LaserJock> I use the bugmail to record what I've done
<kiko> LaserJock, yes, we're absolutely sure. you /are/ confused, trust me.
<kiko> LaserJock, if you're not subscribed to a bug, you don't get email about it. end of story. always been that way. you can be however an implicit subscriber.
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not sure how I could have been getting that bugmail previously then
<mario_limonciell> cprov, ping
<cprov> mario_limonciell: pong
<LaserJock> I guess it must have been through implicit subscription, but I'm not sure how
<mario_limonciell> cprov, i got a reject email on my first try to upload dkms to main
<kiko> anyway, I have a session now, will be back later
<mario_limonciell> telling me that "Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main' of file 'dkms_2.0.20.2-0ubuntu1.dsc'."
<cprov> mario_limonciell: irght, let me check
<LaserJock> BjornT: so how do I get a record of what I've done then? if the bugmail is incomplete and the activity logs are incomplete I'm not sure where else I can get information
<kiko> LaserJock, ubuntu-bugs.
<matsubara> cprov!
<kiko> bbl!
<cprov> matsubara: opa
<matsubara> cprov: de volta pra terrinha?
<cprov> matsubara: yup, I'm back home.
<matsubara> cool. welcome back!
<cprov> matsubara: thanks
<mrevell> thanks beuno!
<cprov> mario_limonciell: there is indeed a problem in the code, mainly caused because you already have perms to 'universe'. I will have to debug it a little more.
<mario_limonciell> cprov, ah, that's unfortunate then
<cprov> mario_limonciell: is the upload urgent ?
<mario_limonciell> cprov, it's not urgent.  it's a minor bug fix release
<cprov> mario_limonciell: ok, give some hours, I will email you soon.
<mario_limonciell> cprov, okay thank you
<TuniX12> hello
<TuniX12> how to upload packages into PPA ??
<beuno> TuniX12, take a look at: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<mouz> I'd like to use wikiname Mouz. I can not because it is in use by another account. As far as I can see the account has never been used (de-can; created 2005-08-29). I sent a mail about 6 days ago to the mail address on ~de-can, but I got no reply. Can I have the Mouz wikiname somehow? Currently I'm using MouzMouz and redirecting it to 'his' page.
<jpds> mouz: I'd file a question in Launchpad requesting that the inactive user be deleted.
<mouz> jpds: ok i'll do that. thanks
<TuniX12> hello how to make sha keys?
<beuno> TuniX12, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<TuniX12> beuno: thanks
<beuno> :)
<beuno> TuniX12, https://help.launchpad.net/  contains all kinds of wisdom, I'd recommend you check it out
<TuniX12> ok thank you
<beuno> welcome'
<mario_limonciell> so it appears that with the libtool in intrepid, ltmain.sh got moved from /usr/share/libtool/ltmain.sh to /usr/share/libtool/config/litmain.sh.  Should we be writing patches to configure scripts to handle this, or what's the appropriate policy for it?
<mwhudson> mario_limonciell: this is definitely not the right place for that question
<mario_limonciell> oops sorry mwhudson i thought i was in #ubuntu-devel :)
<mario_limonciell> my bad
<mwhudson> :)
<Laibsch> Is it correct that to download translations from launchpad you need to be logged in, IOW you need to have an account?
<wgrant> It needs to know your email address, doesn't it?
<emgent> wgrant: heya.
<wgrant> Hi emgent. I'm about to leave.
<emgent> why launchpad dont send an email to last uploader if someone open bug on package?
<wgrant> emgent: Because we don't have the concept of maintainers, and TIL is weak at best.
<wgrant> You should subscribe to the package's bugs if you want to get them.
<wgrant> doko doesn't want to get mail for 600 packages because he uploaded a transition
<emgent> yeah but i can subscribe in a bug, not in package.
<wgrant> emgent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/somepackage should have the action.
<wgrant> You can subscribe to all bugs for a package easily.
<wgrant> Ah, scrap the 'bugs.'
<doko_> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/somepackage/+subscribe
<wgrant> doko_: Argh, I thought it wouldn't ping you because you had a tail. Sorry.
<emgent> oh nice, i saw now.
<Laibsch> wgrant: that is rather suboptimal
<wgrant> Laibsch: Why?
<wgrant> Laibsch: It needs to know when to email you.
<wgrant> *where
<Laibsch> not if the stuff was available for download
<wgrant> And it probably needs to stop people from requesting enormous numbers of exports or the world will collapse.
<Laibsch> I am trying to push LP for translation
<Laibsch> and this could be the killer for it
<wgrant> Is it that hard to create an account? The Launchpad account creation process is particularly painless.
<wgrant> But I must run.
<Laibsch> well, *I* have an account and I don't see a problem
<Q-FUNK> howdy! is there any way to relaunch a build that stopped because of a missing build-dep on a ppa?
<cprov> Q-FUNK: access the build page and click 'retry'.
<Q-FUNK> ah, ok.  let's see...
<Q-FUNK> I see build logs, but not build actions
<Q-FUNK> ah
<Q-FUNK> found
<Q-FUNK> ot an obvious place
#launchpad 2008-07-22
<hansengel> Hi, I need a launchpad administrator to move a milestone and delete a series: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/39808
<hansengel> also, my .pot and .po files have been sitting in the import queue for 4 days now.. how long does this typically take?
<thumper> hansengel: I'm not sure on the import queue time, but ask jtv or danilo when they are around
<hansengel> thumper: okay, cool
<Zelut> quick PPA related question.  On my latest upload I got this reject response:
<Zelut> Rejected:
<Zelut> Could not find person '<your-launchpad-id>'
<Zelut> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<Zelut> bzr whoami has the right info and the .dput file looks right..
<Hobbsee> i'll bet your dput.cf is wrong.
<Hobbsee> have another look at it
<Zelut> actually, looking at my dput.cf I think I see the problem.
<mwhudson> :)
<Zelut> didn't use the right location name.. tried to dput to "ppa" instead of "project-name" as I have it config'd.
<Hobbsee> that'll do it
<Zelut> lets try this again
<Zelut> I always get just enough packaging down to update my PPA.. and then promptly forget until the next update.
<Zelut> thanks
<Picklesworth> Hi!
<Picklesworth> I'm getting piles of email from teams' subscribed bug trackers in Launchpad, and there isn't a particular sender in this case
<Picklesworth> the only sign I can find which points to being from Launchpad is the reply-to address :/
<Picklesworth> and I can't find how to set up a search folder for them in Evolution
<Picklesworth> anyone found a way?
<Hobbsee> check the full headers, and filter that way
<wgrant> Picklesworth: There are lots of X-Launchpad-* headers to let you filter well.
<Picklesworth> Ooh, I see them now. Thanks :)
<agari> Hi all, got a question about Launchpad Teams: What happens if one attempts to join an assigned team for translating Ubuntu but receives no reply/answer? And the team owner does not reply to emails?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is edge not running amd64 builds right now?
<mrevell> Morning Launchpad.
<jmunro> bigjools: i have the same problem building my package at home on amd64
<bigjools> jmunro: interesting.  it sounds like a packaging issue, either with your package or the amd64 ones
<bigjools> I can only suggest finding a packaging expert or a distro guy
<jmunro> okay ill try, thanks for your help
<geser> jmunro: try asking in #ubuntu-desktop if that problem is known
<jmunro> i think i may have solved the problem
<jmunro> bigjools: it was my mistake.. some binaries had crept into the source package :P
<bigjools> jmunro: :)
<jmunro> sorry for the trouble
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Mez> BUG: Cannot login to wiki without logging out of LP first
<Mez> and it's fixed itself ... o_O
<fbond> Okay.  Maybe I've done something foolish.  I am forest-alittletooquiet on Launchpad.  I saw that there also existed forest-bond on Launchpad, which was created due to a PPA upload I had made using another e-mail address.
<fbond> I decided to merge the accounts, but I thought that I might prefer to be forest-bond, so I claimed that account thinking that I could merge the two afterwards.
<fbond> I don't see the merge option anymore, of course.
<fbond> Any options at this point?  I now have two accounts.
<fbond> Oh, wait, I guess I found it.
<fbond> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge I assume works for me.
<fbond> Be nice to have a more obvious link to that somewhere...
<fbond> The merge system doesn't seem to handle PPAs?
<cprov> fbond: no, it doesn't.
<fbond> cprov: So what can I do?  I would really like to keep my PPA, if possible.
<fbond> I could probably re-upload.
<fbond> What happens to the old archive?
<cprov> fbond: merge the accounts the way you want and file a question to rename the ppa manually
<fbond> cprov: thanks
<cprov> fbond: np
<calc> is it supposed to be a feature that you can convert a duplicate bug to a question without unmarking it as a duplicate?
<calc> see bug 250823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250823 in openoffice.org "openoffice java recognition on ubuntu fails in cause of missing file in the ooo-core package for powerpc (dup-of: 250825)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250825 in openoffice.org "[OOo powerpc java broken] - hsqldb-sdbc-driver missing in OpenOffice.org Base on Ubuntu PowerPC" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250825
<fbond> cprov: so what happens to the old ppa address if the ppa gets moved to a new address?  I guess redirects, etc. can't be set up...?
<cprov> fbond: the old archive url will disappear.
<cprov> cprov: we don't provide redirects yet.
<IntuitiveNipple> Using Edge. Is there a way to Delete superseded packages? I've got a problem where the .orig.tar.gz has changed and all instances need deleting so I can build a new package. I'm guessing the remaining 'superseded' packages are the reason the orig.tar.gz is still there?
<persia> IntuitiveNipple: You should increase the apparent upstream version if you need to change the orig.tar.gz.  If this breaks a watch file, you can use opts="uversionmangle=... to clean up.
<IntuitiveNipple> Urggh. The original 'upstream' orig.tar.gz was mangled so I wanted to correct it
<IntuitiveNipple> I've deleted all the other "published" files belonging to the package but Delete doesn't offer the option to list/delete "superseded" even when the seach is for "Any Status" - PPA front-page *does* list the superseded ... is that a bugette?
<IntuitiveNipple> There's no watch file (I'm 'upstream' for this package atm)... so uversionmangle won't do it either. Is this something I can request manually?
<persia> IntuitiveNipple: Possibly, although it leaves a bad taste in my mouth if it is possible.  By deleting everything and republishing at the same URI you are essentially rewriting history, which doesn't seem right.
<IntuitiveNipple> In this case it makes sense... trial runs perfecting a DKMS package
<geser> are "superseded" packages already gone? else they were published
<persia> geser: "superceded" packages are those previously published for which newer versions were later published.
<persia> (err.  'c'?  's'?)
<geser> so why trying to remove them as the archive has only the latest version?
<geser> iirc it takes some time till the PPA is cleared completely and one can reupload the same upstream version
<IntuitiveNipple> geser: They still exist and are accessible
<IntuitiveNipple> E.g. expand one of the r5u870 entries on my 'superseded' list: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded
<Arc> is there a way to get a list of rejected members for a team?
<Syntux> Hi, is there anyway to send an email to all LP Team members? a team that I own?
<intellectronica> Syntux: team mailing list
<Syntux> intellectronica, I don't have an LP  team mailing list, we have one under lists.ubuntu and actually I want to send an email to LP team members announcing that we have moved from google groups to lists.ubuntu
<Arc> are there logs of applied/rejected members?
<Syntux> asking me?
<Arc> anyone
<thumper> Arc: there is no direct way that I know of
<jelmer> hmm
<jelmer> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-gtk/bzr-gtk/trunk/
<jelmer> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jelmer>   File "/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/production/launchpad/sourcecode/bzr/bzr", line 119, in ?
<jelmer>     sys.stdout.flush()
<jelmer> ValueError: I/O operation on closed file
<Peng_> jelmer: I thought that was fixed a month ago.
<jelmer> is it a bzr or a lp bug?
<Peng_> THat traceback is in an LP file, and last time, it was an LP bug.
<beuno> jelmer, AFAIK, it's because trunk is still using knits
<beuno> (which we should upgrade ASAP)
<beuno> but, of course, it's still a major bug in LP
<Peng_> That's caused by knits?
<beuno> knits<>packs
 * jelmer upgrades bzr-gtk
<beuno> jelmer, seems like you hit bug #236380 again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236380 in launchpad-bazaar "ValueError: I/O operation on closed file on Launchpad" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236380
<beuno> jml, thumper ^
 * Peng_ hits Launchpad.
<jelmer> I'm using edge
<mwhudson> there is no 'edge' for codehosting
<jelmer> oh, ok
<mwhudson> and i really doubt it's the same bug
<mwhudson> same symptom obviously
#launchpad 2008-07-23
<mwhudson> jelmer: what were you trying to do?  just push?
<jelmer> mwhudson, yes
<mwhudson> jelmer: did anything odd happen client-side, like bzr spinning and sucking up 100% cpu?
<jelmer> mwhudson: it did spin, not sure whether it used 100% cpu
<mwhudson> jelmer: what version of bzr?
<jelmer> I had to abort it and break the lock
<jelmer> client-side: 1.6
<jelmer> I mean, 1.5
<mwhudson> :(
<tjs> just a small curiosity. why do bzr pushes not count towards a persons contribution to a project?
<tjs> Are code changes not the best type of contribution?
<mwhudson> tjs: in progress
<tjs> mwhudson: neato :)
<tjs> just had someone file a bug against my little project and noticed they were top contributor
<tjs> not that I'm an ego-maniac or anything.. ;D
<mwhudson> heh yes
<mwhudson> that can get a little strange
<Peng_> I have 3500 points from registering branches for one tiny tweak. :\
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, that gives a ridiculous amount of karma.
<ToyKeeper> Or it used to...  dunno if it still does.
<ToyKeeper> As far as I can tell, I haven't gotten any from it lately, but I've only been using bzr to do it -- not the web UI.
<Peng_> Hmmm. Could I register a bunch of empty +junk branches? :D
<kiko> Peng_, well, if you keep doing it enough, the karma levels out!
<jumpkick> how do I untarget a bug from a release?
<wgrant> jumpkick: It's not possible - perhaps mark it as Invalid or Won't Fix, whichever is appropriate.
<coolbhavi> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11431/
<coolbhavi> Please promote my idea its a long bugging thing I think
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: of all the places you *could* have put that, brainstorm was not a good one.
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: do you really think launchpad == ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> and that places to record ubuntu ideas is *really* an appropriate place to put requests for launchpad, in general?
<coolbhavi> no Hobbsee option was there to report it against the website so I did
<Hobbsee> ubuntu.com != launchpad.net
<coolbhavi> yes I agree
<Hobbsee> the website it refers to, oddly enough, is ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> and in no way does your request even mention ubuntu
<Hobbsee> interesting.  there is a launchpad.net field hidden in there.  still, it really should relate to ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: you should report it at bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Hobbsee> otherwise it will completely be ignored.
<Hobbsee> bug 130285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130285 in launchpad "most active in should disregard deleted projects" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130285
<coolbhavi> yes
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: oh well.  wait patiently then.  bugs regularly take many months to get fixed.
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> Hobbsee, so i ve posted it under others and against launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: regardless, it's absolutely useless on ideastorm.  but OK.
<coolbhavi> Hobbsee, ok ! cya
<IntuitiveNipple> On edge I'm seeing PPA DKMS kernel module package build failures for gutsy hardy and intrepid packages because the make clean tries to operate on the non-existent directory "/lib/modules/2.6.16.51/build" whereas (with hardy) locally it'll be " /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build" - is this a buildd error (previous package builds were successful) ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm wondering where it is getting "2.6.16-15" from!?
<IntuitiveNipple> s/2.6.16-15/2/6/16/51/
 * IntuitiveNipple stamps on clumsy fingers! "2.6.16.51"
<gnomefreak> that sounds more like a package error than a LP error
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought that initially but they build fine locally, and previous uploads have also built correctly.
<IntuitiveNipple> The debian/rules is using vanilla CDBS build
<gnomefreak> it should be 2.6.16.51 but its error is with 2.6.16.15?
<IntuitiveNipple> Could the "2.6.16.51" be the buildd kernel version?
<elmo> IntuitiveNipple: yes, it is
<elmo> IntuitiveNipple: the package needs to not look at the running kernel version during build, that'll just lead to all sorts of pain and suffering
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm... so how the *&^% is CDBS suddenly getting that version instead of the chroot version?
<IntuitiveNipple> Could the inclusion of CDBS's 'makefile' scripts do this? Although not-used I added that entry to be compatible with other similar packages. One way to find out I guess!
<IntuitiveNipple> Okay, confirming that including CDBS's 'makefile.mk' in debian/rules caused that failure
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<effie_jayx> hello, how does one change a ssh key in lauchpad with the new interface. I can't seem to find the edit link for adding more keys
<mwhudson> effie_jayx: change details -> ssh keys in the second level of tabs
<mwhudson> (maybe third level, depending how you're counting)
<effie_jayx> mwhudson,  are beta launchpad and regular launchpad  the same right now.
<mwhudson> effie_jayx: no
<effie_jayx> mwhudson,  ok. is ther a way to disable the beta page for a while... I need to take some screenshots
<mwhudson> effie_jayx: yeah, go to launchpad.net and click the button
<mwhudson> as in https://launchpad.net/, the front page
<effie_jayx> thanks
<LarstiQ> galvanize
<mwhudson> (though this part of production does look pretty similar to edge)
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: sure, where's the bucket of molten zinc?
<mpt> (cue Larstiq hurriedly changing a password somewhere)
<Spads> http://linuxmafia.com/pub/humour/zinc <-- mwhudson
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: ref 'click the button'
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: oh right
<LarstiQ> though it should be 'push the button', ah well
<TuniX12> hello
<TuniX12> cant upload patch to bazaar
<TuniX12> any suggestion?
<spiv> TuniX12: depends on what the problem is :)
<spiv> TuniX12: are you getting an error?
<spiv> Or just don't know where to start?
<spiv> Or something else?
<TuniX12> spiv i have a patch for Gufw
<TuniX12> so i follow instrcutions
<TuniX12> bzr push
<TuniX12> but i get an error
<TuniX12> upload locked
<TuniX12> or something like that
<Peng_> TuniX12: That means either someone is in the middle of some operation on the branch, or they were, and their connection went out or something and they never finished.
<andrea-bs> mpt: the "Latest questions" portlet on a person page does no longer exist; should I report a bug or this is correct?
<mpt> andrea-bs, it's correct
<mpt> It's still available from the Answers tab
<andrea-bs> ok, thanks!
<fbond> Hi, hate to be a bother, but I don't suppose I could persuade someone to take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/39961 ?
<salgado> matsubara, can you help fbond?
 * matsubara looks
<matsubara> fbond: in  https://edge.launchpad.net/~forest-bond/+editwikinames you should be able to change the wikpage to point to the desired page.
<matsubara> I don't know about the ppa. if the merge doesn't take care of that, we'll need some sort of db intervention
<matsubara> cprov: do you know how difficult it is to move a lingering ppa from a merged account to the new account?
<fbond> matsubara: WRT +editwikinames, thanks, didn't know about that.
<andrea-bs> Hello! When I try to browse staging I get a 503
<BjornT> andrea-bs: staging is being updated at the moment. it should be back in a few minutes.
<andrea-bs> BjornT: will the database be reset?
<BjornT> andrea-bs: i don't think so. i think this is a code update only.
<andrea-bs> BjornT: thanks for the info
<matsubara-lunch> fbond: btw, the ppa part from your question is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/87098
<ubottu> matsubara-lunch: Error: This bug is private
<matsubara-lunch> which is private and you'll not be able to see.
<matsubara-lunch> sorry about that
<fbond> matsubara-lunch: That's okay :)
<matsubara-lunch> anyway, that's a known bug and there's discussion going on how to properly fix that
<fbond> matsubara-lunch: Can the PPA be moved to the new account manually?
<fbond> matsubara-lunch: If not, I can just active the PPA for the new account and re-upload everything.
<matsubara-lunch> don't know, I'll ask cprov and follow up on the question. I'll also leave a comment in the bug report pointing to your question to raise awareness
<fbond> matsubara-lunch: Okay.  I actually spoke with cprov yesterday.  He instructed me to post the question that you are addressing.
<cprov> fbond: point me to the question you filed and I will move it right now.
<matsubara-lunch> cprov: cool, thanks duderino!  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/39961
<fbond> cprov: Okay.
<fbond> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/39961
<cprov> fbond: done
<cprov> fbond: let me know if it's working as expected.
<fbond> cprov: Thanks, I will.
<fbond> cprov: Everything seems to be working perfectly.  Thanks!
<cprov> fbond: you are welcome.
<cprov> fbond: try a new upload soonish, if you can.
<fbond> cprov: I'll see what I can come up with.
<cprov> fbond: thank you.
<fbond> cprov: Just did an upload.  Worked fine.
<fbond> Thanks.
<cprov> fbond: fantastic!
<_deleted_> hi all!
<_deleted_> oops
<treeform> i am trying to do a cvs import into a bzr branch ... how long should that take?
<treeform> or more accurately i am wondering when it should start, i have "requested the import" about 24 hours ago - maybe there is an error some place i am not catching?
<treeform> https://code.launchpad.net/panda3d
<treeform> thanks in advance for any help provided
<beuno> treeform, it sometimes takes a few days to start. I'd say, give it a day or two, and, if not, file a question
<treeform> beuno: ok will do!  Do you know haw fast it would take? the repo is 800K sloc and about 8 years old?  Would that take weeks or months?
<beuno> treeform, I think it depends on how busy LP is, but I'd say weeks rather then months
<beuno> mwhudson knows much more about this, but he may not have had his morning coffee yet
<treeform> ok
<beuno> if you stick around for an hour or two he may pop up
<treeform> ok ill stick for 6 more ...
<beuno> treeform, are you starting to use LP for that project, or just code hosting in bzr?
<treeform> i love bzr - use it for all my projects (not open source)
<treeform> then only open source project i use alot is panda3d
<treeform> but its on cvs - i cant stand it
<treeform> so i wanted to have a bzr repo to pull from and give other people the option
<beuno> treeform, cool
<treeform> also project - sort of lost its maintainer - i want to see if i can push into bzr direction
<treeform> and use the rest of launchpad goodies
<beuno> treeform, great, if you do manage that, you can import bugs from some common bug trackers
<treeform> beuno: i dont think it can import bugs from phpBulletinBoard  ...
<beuno> treeform, ah, probably not
<treeform> i would like to get a better bug tracking ...
<beuno> right, I don't even want to know why you use a forum to track bugs  :)
<treeform> beuno: the project is open sourcing of Disney's 3d engine ... which they did jointly with CMU ... but the main panda3d contact at CMU left ...
<treeform> beuno: the Disney contact said that at one time they did have a bug tracker but it was not used much and bugs still where posted to forum
<treeform> i bet they have their own internal bug tacker but it tracks more projects then panda3d so they cant give us access
<beuno> treeform, then I suppose you can enable bugs on the project, and let people file bugs/questions against it
<beuno> and see if that catches on
<treeform> yeah thats the plan
<beuno> should be easier to track than forums threads
<treeform> oh yeah
<treeform> i cant track what i said ... let alone other people
<treeform> beuno: another thing that worries me is that the project is huge - 800K lines of code - would it take a lot of space as a bzr because it keeps reversion info with every checkout unlike cvs?
<treeform> ah probably cant be much the current source code compresses to 63 Megs ...
<beuno> right, the MySQL branch, if IIRC, is around 600mb
<treeform> hopefully panda3d will be under 200 when imported - but 600 is a little pushing it :)
<beuno> treeform, I suspect it will be smaller as a bzr branch than in cvs, but that's just a wild guess
<treeform> well 63 megs is just the trunk files compressed
<treeform> not the branch
<beuno> right, well, you'll find out soon enough
<treeform> the cvs branch that i have is 409MB
<levander> Is there any way to edit a bug report on Launchpad?
<levander> I accidentally put some info in there that I really can't make public.
<beuno> levander, a bug or a comment on a bug?
<levander> Some info I put in the bug description.
<beuno> levander, sure, there's an edit icon on the top right
<beuno> click that, and edit out the descroption
<levander> I don't see it.  I'm looking around where it says "Convert to a question".
<beuno> levander, are you logged in?
<levander> yeah
<matsubara> levander: there's a "Update description" link below the description itself
<matsubara> but that might not be enough, since the original description will be available
<persia> One can also make bugs Private, which restricts them to subscribers.  With only the reporter as a subscriber, it has fairly limited potential for viewing.
<levander> Easily available to the public, or available to admins?
<levander> I just can't have anyone who does a public google search be able to read it is all. It's that I post a lot on the internet and my employer has told me not to use my real name when I post on technology topics is all.
<levander> And yes, they've done google searches to check.
<levander> There are PR consequences.  I don't really care, but they do.
<matsubara> levander: the original description will be available to whoever has access to the bug report. if you mark the bug private then it won't be avaiable in a general google search
<kiko> levander, can I see a URL to the report?
<matsubara> levander: notice that this channel is publicly logged and might be searchable by google :-)
<levander> matsubara: Note that I haven't put my real name in channel.
<levander> Where is the link to get the original bug report?
<matsubara> levander: besides the "Update description" link
<kiko> levander, in your browser URL box.
<levander> Damnit.  I can't put in a request to just have the bug report deleted and I'll put another bug in?
<kiko> levander, what's the bug url?
<levander> What I'll do is mark it private, re-enter the bug, then add a comment marking it as a duplicate.
<levander> kiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+bug/251261
<ubottu> levander: Error: This bug is private
<kiko> levander, what's sensitive in that bug report?
<levander> kiko: just delete it.
<levander> kiko: I'm not giving you ammo to run around the internet liek a 5 year old.
<kiko> levander, what are you talking about, exactly?
<levander> kiko: just delete it
 * kiko shrugs
<kiko> I can't, so I guess keeping it private will have to suffice. I'd need more information to be able to actually help.
<kiko-afk> levander, you also seem to have duplicated the bug description in the follow-up bug you filed, btw.
<kiko-afk> I'm off to oscon again, catch you all later
<levander> Man that kiko guy was stalking me.  He was working hard to find the info.  Thing was, the info isn't even that important.  It's just paranoia by my employers.
<beuno> levander, kiko is Launchpad's lead developer. I'm pretty sure he just wanted to help you, not stalk you
<persia> levander: kiko is *THE* LP guy.  Only trying to help.
<levander> beuno: Well then, why does it matter what the info was?
<levander> beuno: He's probably not a bad guy, curiousity just got the better of him is all.
<beuno> levander, probably to give you a good answer
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline for code roll-out 21.00 UTC - 22.00 UTC today | https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline for code roll-out 21.00 UTC - 22.00 UTC 23rd July | https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<TuniX12> hello anyone knows how to upload binaries into ppa?
<cprov> TuniX12: it's not allowed, sources should be built in the PPA infrastructure atm
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline for code roll-out 22.00 UTC - 23.00 UTC 23rd July | https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<mrevell> Just to confirm - Launchpad will be offline for a few minutes from 22.00 UTC today (i.e. 23rd July) - that is, in roughly 1 hour and 10 mins.
<TuniX12> it is 22:55
<TuniX12> lol
<mwhudson> not UTC it's not
<TuniX12> 22.00 according to what time region?
<TuniX12> ah
<TuniX12> ok
<cyberix> Where can I find explanations for the bug status messages?
<beuno> cyberix, https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<cyberix> beuno: thanks
#launchpad 2008-07-24
<Hobbsee> i thought mpt had fixed the bug that "launchpad" doesn't take you back to launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> shame.
<ScottK> It's probaby now a feature of the new easier to use interface.
<Hobbsee> well, they said it was a bug.
<ScottK> That was before.
<ScottK> Apparently, according to mpt, the new interface being hard for people who used the old one is a feature too.
<ScottK> So who knows.
 * andrea-bs thinks that a link to launchpad.net would be nice
<andrea-bs> How about something like 'Launchpad > Blueprints > ...' ?
<geser> oh, bugmenot.com has also account data for LP
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<Peng_> Yay
<Ng> if someone has asked a question on my LP project, but actually has asked about a generic Ubuntu thing, how do I move the question to the right place? I'm editing it and if I just set the Project to "Ubuntu", it tells me there is no such project registered in Launchpad. If I try to move it to a distribution and pick Ubuntu, what package should it be? It's a very generic install question (but not directly related to either installer package)
<andrea-bs> Ng: you can set Distribution: Ubuntu without a package associated with it
<Ng> andrea-bs: err, oh yes, so I can. sorry ;)
<Hobbsee> yay.  spam on LP users ML.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, I've removed the guy's account.
<klette> gmb: Any news for me? :-)
<gmb> klette: Indeed. Well, sort of.
<gmb> klette: I've done a couple of imports locally, as I've said. They look okay, although I'm having some issues with SF->LP status mapping that have hopefully been resolved now.
<gmb> klette: Actually, this would be better *not* polluting the channel. Hang on...
<_MMA_> Hi guys. I really need a resolution to ﻿Question #38805.
<_MMA_> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38805
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-studio-devel/+claimteam doesn't work for you?
 * _MMA_ looks.
<_MMA_> andrea-bs: No. Because the address I need to use there is already associated. Or was. But I disassociated it, then tried to use it for this, and it rejected me again.
<_MMA_> andrea-bs: Ill try again. Maybe more time will have changed things.
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: on staging.launchpad.net I've tried to insert the @lists.ubuntu.com address found in the package and it seems to work
<_MMA_> andrea-bs: Ok. Looks like time has indeed let me claim the team with the necessary address. Maybe a couple of days were needed after I removed the needed address from the other team.
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: have you administration rights for the ubuntu-studio-devel mailing list?
<_MMA_> Yes
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: you should find an e-mail from Launchpad in your lists of tend to pending moderator requests, with the steps to finish the work
<_MMA_> ﻿andrea-bs: Damn. I messed up. I needed to claim the team yes but I needed to associate our ML ﻿"ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com" with "https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev" not "https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-studio-devel" The team that somehow got created on package uploads.
<_MMA_> Looks like Ill have to strip it from the latter team. Wait a couple of days and give it to the right team.
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-studio-devel/+contactaddress and choose "Each member individually"
<_MMA_> andrea-bs: Errored. Ill have to give it some time.
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: what does it say?
<_MMA_> "There is 1 error" "ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with UbuntuStudio Developers."
<_MMA_> andrea-bs: In the end, I really want to get rid of this team. It wouldn't have been created if I had the address associated already. Correct?
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: right
<_MMA_> ﻿andrea-bs: So a merge like the original question I had would be ideal. ubuntustudio-dev absorbs ubuntu-studio-devel. And should then free up the ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com addy.
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: I don't think that merges are for teams too, but I'm not sure
<_MMA_> andrea-bs: Who can give me a definitive answer?
<andrea-bs> _MMA_: try to type "/who canonical/launchpad*" (without quotes) in your IRC client and ping one of them if it is urgent
<matsubara> _MMA_: what's the question?
<_MMA_> matsubara: If "teams" can be merged? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38805
<_MMA_> I need ﻿~ubuntustudio-dev to absorb ~ubuntu-studio-devel.
<matsubara> _MMA_: yes, they can by a LP admin. I'll ask one of them to take a look later on today (they're not available right now)
<_MMA_> matsubara: Thanx. I might not be in here but Im always on freenode if Im needed.
<NCommander> I've got a question
<NCommander> Why do bazaar branches and blueprints especially add so much karma?
<matsubara> NCommander: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<NCommander> matsubara, thanks
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
 * Hobbsee grumbles.
<Hobbsee> it would be nice to not have to log in twice to launchpad.
<Hobbsee> mpt: and wow about how non-intuitive it is that a bug is private.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Is the gradient at the top of the content section not obvious enough?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you mean the one in the far corner, very small?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I detest that logging-in-twice bug too
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> WTF
<mpt> Nearly made me leave the beta team :-)
<wgrant> I see.
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly.
 * Hobbsee has no idea what was wrong with the old one, that was intuitively obvious, but there you go.
<wgrant> Good to know that my privacy portlet is secure, I guess.
<mpt> Err, what version of Launchpad are you using?
<mpt> There isn't a gradient at the top of the content section
<mpt> And there isn't a padlock in the privacy box (yet)
<wgrant> Staging, I just tried.
<wgrant> The gradient has moved to a rather useless place.
<Hobbsee> Help improve Launchpad
<Hobbsee> © 2004-2008 Canonical Ltd. | Terms of use |
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Hobbsee>  Launchpad 2.0 (r6754)  beta site
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I don't have a gradient there
<wgrant> Oh, we're 2.0 now?
<wgrant> NCommander: No gradient on private bugs at the top of the privacy portlet?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: look harder, or find a private bug.
 * NCommander resists the urge to make a Web 2.0 joke
<NCommander> wgrant, yeah, it went 2.0 with the skin "upgrade"
<wgrant> NCommander: I thought it was 1.99 a couple of days ago.
<NCommander> wgrant, I run edge, but its been 2.0 for awhile since the skin got rolled out to production I think
<andrea-bs> wgrant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2008-July/004023.html ;)
<wgrant> Hm, the breadcrumbs are much simpler? You mean the navigation was removed from them?
 * Hobbsee wonders what api's will come in the next month, then.
<mpt> wgrant, I think that's a slight miswriting. They're hopefully more obvious now (a little larger, and detached from the top of the page), but no simpler than they were a month ago.
<mpt> There have been some cases where things were in the hierarchy that shouldn't have been. Some of those were fixed in 1.2.6.
<wgrant> What was the rationale for the privacy gradientish-thing change?
<wgrant> OTher than the obvious top of the content pane being gone.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it was probably deemed as "evil", like a predictable menu.
<wgrant> At least it's in a predictable location.
<Hobbsee> It was bad for a couple of reasons but
<Hobbsee> mostly because it took links away from the data they affected. We've
<Hobbsee> now moved those links closer to the actual information they deal with.
<Hobbsee> ie, it could only sit right next to the private/public button, and could not be bigger than that, due to the new design rules.
<mpt> wgrant, mostly making it less ugly.
<mpt> Hobbsee, none of that is relevant to what we're discussing at the moment
<ScottK> mpt: I'm still not getting used to it.
<wgrant> mpt: But making potentially sensitive information less obviously private doesn't seem to be a good side-effect.
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh, so there was a different answer to wgrant's question about the rationale.
<Hobbsee> s/./?/
<mpt> wgrant, the answer to your previous question is no, because I haven't written a blog post in nearly a year, and I haven't written any about Launchpad.
<mpt> whoops
<wgrant> Huh?
<wgrant> Right.
<mpt> sorry wgrant
<mpt> ScottK, ^^
<wgrant> That makes more sense.
<ScottK> mpt: Yes, but you're quoted in one: http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/launchpads-new-look
<ScottK> So I guess describing it as your post wasn't right, but that's how I take that quote.
<ScottK> Sorry for the confusion.
<mpt> ScottK, I'm sorry bug 248734 wasn't fixed yesterday. I know the fix has been written, and hopefully it'll appear on launchpad.net next week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248734 in launchpad "List of maintained packages is difficult to get to" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248734
<Hobbsee> good thing we don't have any outstanding MOTU apps, then.
<persia> We've two outstanding apps that tend to cause people to look at that page, although both are well known, so it's less of a blocker.
<ScottK> mpt: It's a detail. IMO it's sympomatic of a larger problem of U/I headed in the wrong direction.  Personally, while I appreciate the effort to make the current approach less bad, it doesn't address the fundamental problem.
<persia> Also, related to 248734, does the fix include restoring the list to be complete?
 * wgrant points out that that page is useless now.
 * wgrant is beaten by persia.
<mpt> ScottK, I encourage you to report specific issues, e.g. "I use X page Y times a day but it takes Z clicks to get to and that's too many".
<persia> wgrant: It's not useless, just of significantly reduced utility (similar to the LP changelogs).
 * Hobbsee wonders about the requirement for "please subscribe me to this bug.  YES, I'M SURE.  PLEASE SUBSCRIBE ME TO THIS BUG"
<wgrant> Bug #249772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249772 in soyuz "$PERSON/+packages is incredibly misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249772
<persia> Ah.  Yes.  That's it.
 * persia comments as someone whose workflow was completely broken by that change
<ScottK> mpt: And I am.  I just find it fairly pointless.  It's like pointing out that the new color scheme on the Titanic could be better.
<Hobbsee> persia: clearly your previous workflow was Evil, Bad and Wrong, and needed changing anyway.
<ScottK> Hobbsee beat me to the punch.
<mpt> persia, perhaps you could confirm the bug then? I can't, as I don't know that area well enough to provide examples.
<Hobbsee> persia: launchpad is doing you a favour in telling you this, and making you reform.
<wgrant> That bug doesn't mention the list being incomplete - I forget if there's another bug on that.
<Hobbsee> mpt: why, though?
<wgrant> s/incomplete/truncated/
<mpt> Hobbsee, because I neither do packaging nor get paid to watch people who do.
<Hobbsee> mpt: why, systematically, do changes keep being made, yet you guys are often very honest in saying that you don't know enough about the particular areas.  Is it true then, that launchpad collectively is changing areas that it's not using, without consulting people who *do* use it first?
<Hobbsee> er, the particular areas that the changes are being made in.
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/249772/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249772 in soyuz "$PERSON/+packages is incredibly misleading" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> Hobbsee: We didn't really need review of specific uploads for potential developers anyway.  It's all good.
<Hobbsee> persia: i meant it as a more general issue.
<mpt> Hobbsee, no, the problem with lack of knowledge is specific to me, because I work on overall deisgn, while the other developers work on areas they know a lot about. But I didn't design or approve the change that caused 249772.
<mpt> overall design, rather
<persia> Hobbsee: Yes.  True.  This is why I no longer spend 10 hours a day using LP.
<Hobbsee> persia: as in, because it's becomming more and more unusable?
<alsuren> hrrrm... when I try to log in konqueror, it just returns me to the last page I was at, without logging me in
<Hobbsee> alsuren: are you a launchpad beta tester?
<Hobbsee> well, more and more unusable for ubuntu developers, who are not upstream project makers.
<Hobbsee> mpt: were you planning to answer:
<Hobbsee> [22:35] <wgrant> What was the rationale for the privacy gradientish-thing change?[22:36] <wgrant> OTher than the obvious top of the content pane being gone.
<persia> Hobbsee: Well, it's a mix.  There are new features which might be usable.  Some of the new UI things are better (although relearning is frustrating).  It's that the information presented is becoming less useful that makes me not do it as much.
<Hobbsee> mpt: that's an overall design thing, no?
<persia> Some of that is not about LP, but about how people use LP (although this is influenced by discoverability of features).
<alsuren> Hobbsee: not as far as I'm aware, though I see the horrible grey colourscheme, rather than the nice green one of old
<Hobbsee> alsuren: ah.  then that's a bug.
<Hobbsee> alsuren: and the horrible grey colourscheme is by design.  it's a feature.  Hopefully you'll grow to like it.
<wgrant> alsuren: Make sure you have cookies enabled...
<mpt> Hobbsee, I already did
<Hobbsee> mpt: where?
<wgrant> 'making it less ugly' or similar.
<Hobbsee> ah, making it less ugly
<ScottK> Becaues beauty is more important than working right.
<wgrant> Isn't the point of it to be ugly and obvious?!
<Hobbsee> wgrant: obvious, yes.  ugly, no.
<persia> Less ugly is nice.  More accessible is nice.  More obvious is nice.  Removing information is not nice.
<mpt> ScottK, do you have any examples of bug privacy not working right?
<alsuren> wgrant: seems that konq turned cookies off of its own accord. Thanks
<wgrant> mpt: I can't now see at a glance that I shouldn't disclose this bug's contents.
<Hobbsee> mpt: try any private bug on launchpad.
<ScottK> mpt: I'm following up on wgrant's comment that it's less clear a bug is private and your response that it's prettier this way.  Sounds like form over function.
<alsuren> wgrant: that's interesting though: google still has me logged in. I wonder how they're doing that
<ScottK> Which seems to me to be a consistent aspect of the evolution of Launchpad's design.
<persia> mpt: I've a use case that makes bug privacy awkward: If someone files a bug against Ubuntu, Ubuntu Bugs is implicitly subscribed.  If that person included e.g. credit card details, and wanted to use privacy to block access while filing a new bug, they are limited by the inability to unsubscribe Ubuntu Bugs.
<wgrant> alsuren: By you allowing Konqueror to save cookies for Google, probably.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: in a month, launcphad should become fairly usable.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: there should be api's for 2.0
<wgrant> persia: Ubuntu Bugs is an implicit subscriber. They're not subscribed to private bugs by default...
<Hobbsee> hopefully they'll work
<wgrant> Hobbsee: RSN
<mpt> ScottK, until two minutes ago I hadn't seen anyone say that it was less obvious. I'm sorry if my comment seemed like a "response" to that. It was not.
<ScottK> I see.
<mpt> soren, if it's not obvious, that's a bug we can fix.
<persia> wgrant: Except that if one opens a bug and later makes it private, the subscription is still there.
<mpt> arg, *so* if it's not obvious
 * mpt is having a bad day
<wgrant> It has been reduced from taking up the entire width of the page to being lighter and taking up a tiny area in the middle of the page. That is less obvious.
<persia> mpt: Does a bug need to be filed for every LP change that makes it harder to use LP?
<Hobbsee> mpt: i wonder at that, as presumably you'd be one of the people who'd be using launchpad the most, as you work on it.  And presumably you'd have plenty of private bugs.
<wgrant> persia: I'd advise against it - somebody will make the bug filing interface incomprehensible then.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: out of principle?  heh :)
<persia> wgrant: That seems to be the consensus.  I'm just unsure about the "before two minutes ago..." bit.
<mpt> persia, that would help, yes.
<ScottK> So far I've only seen one person show up and say "I like the new interface better".  I wonder how much user feedback it takes for anyone to care?
 * persia looks at 4-digit LP usability bugs (pre Bugzilla import) and boggles
<Hobbsee> persia: what you really want to ask is if there'd be any commitment to fix these bugs, in a given timeframe - say, 3 months, as they'd all class as regressions.
<mpt> Hobbsee, yes, but I implemented the new privacy appearance to begin with, so it's not easy for me to tell how obvious it is to other people.
<wgrant> mpt: Why does the Milestone column lack a normal clicky arrow?
<persia> Hobbsee: No.  What I really want is someone else to do that :p
<wgrant> (unless it is because I don't have permissions, which makes sense, but the same should go for Importance)
<Hobbsee> persia: you can file bugs till the cows come home - even regression bugs, but as you've just said, there's no guarentee they'll get fixed, possibly ever.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you should have permissions, and i don't get that either
<Hobbsee> (and i've definetly got permissions)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Not over Launchpad bugs I don't.
<Hobbsee> oh right.  i thought it was global, including ubuntu
<wgrant> Maybe it is.
<persia> Hobbsee: That was a bug
<wgrant> I don't over bother to check the Ubuntu milestone, though.
<wgrant> *often
<mpt> wgrant, that's a bug
<wgrant> How do I do that?
<Hobbsee> persia: what was?
<wgrant> mpt: Which one?
<Hobbsee> persia: that there are too many open bugs?
<mpt> wgrant, the milestone column missing a clicky thing
<persia> Hobbsee: permissions being global rather than project specific.  Fixed in 2006 if I remember correctly.
<Hobbsee> persia: oh.  tha'ts not what i meant.
<wgrant> mpt: Aha.
<bigon> hi, I get some build error on amd64 buildd,  could someone have a look? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15970325/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.empathy_0.23.3-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> persia: i meant that the milestone thing shows up on all the pages, not just the launchpad project - it shows up in ubuntu too, where i have permissions, but there's no arrow
<wgrant> So we should have a total of 5 clicky things to open the same thing?
<wgrant> (not including the actual attribute values)
<mpt> That's a bug too
<wgrant> Looks like a scrollkeeper bug, bigon.
<wgrant> Although an EPERM when it's running as root is odd.
<wgrant> Oh, it's not.
<Hobbsee> bigon: do you need to use scrollkeeper at all, or can you use what it's been replaced with?
<wgrant> Probably a scrollkeeper bug.
<bigon> I will try to build it without scrollkeeper build-dep
<mtaylor> if I'm running a bzr that has stacked branches, can I used that with launchpad yet ... or do I need to wait for launchpad to specifically support stacking?
<beuno> mtaylor, you need to wait for LP to support stacking
<beuno> which should be any day now
<mtaylor> beuno: sweet
<beuno> yes, I can imagine stacking MySQL is going to be a big win  :)
<mtaylor> yeah.
 * mtaylor can't wait
<newz2000> will I be happy or frustrated if I try to use rosetta to translate large portions of a web page? (for example, 5 paragraphs with 2 headings)
<newz2000> someone told me a while back it's challenging translating long strings using launchpad... I'm curious if this statement is true today
<_MMA_> Thanx for the help with the Studio issue herb.
<ScottK> Would some Launchpad person who understand the Launchpad foo involved please answer the upstream comment in Bug 206958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206958 in mnemosyne "mnemosyne crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206958
<ScottK> His project is on LP and he wants to get the Ubuntu bugs.
<aa_> hi, can I request deletion of a project?
<matsubara> ScottK: he can subscribe to all bug mail for that specific ubuntu package <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mnemosyne/+subscribe> or someone could use the "Also affects" link and add a mnemosyne upstream bugtask to the given ubuntu bugtask
<ScottK> matsubara: Would you please comment in the bug.  Providing Launchpad training is well beyond the scope of my volunteer efforts.
<matsubara> ScottK: sure, thanks for bring that up
<aa_> sorry is deleting projects a FAQ?
<beuno> aa_, you should file a questions requesting deletions, yes
<aa_> buquestions to which project?
<aa_> going to try /launchpad
<beuno> aa_, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<aa_> beuno: ok, done, thanks for the help
<beuno> aa_, np
<NCommander> Can someone explain to me what it takes for a package to show up under maintained packages?
<ScottK> NCommander: That you be Maintainer in debian/control, so nothing in Ubuntu unless you set maintainer to yourself.
<ScottK> Which is unusual, but allowed if you have an ubuntu.com address.
 * ScottK wishes for a "Don't send me bugmail related to unsupported releases" option (e.g. no more bugmail on Edgy tasks).
<andrew_sayers> I'm developing an app using LP, and I want users to send in something more like reviews than bug reports - "X was good, Y annoyed me, Z broke completely" - is there any precedent for that, or anything LP provides that's more appropriate than bug reports?
<mrevell> andrew_sayers: Hmm, well, you could set up a team with a mailing list. Alternatively, you could the Answers system, perhaps.
<andrew_sayers> mrevell: Does LP have a mailing list function, or do you mean rolling my own?
<mrevell> andrew_sayers: LP has mailing lists functionality. Take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp
<andrew_sayers> mrevell: Ah, excellent.  I hadn't found that, I'll give it a go.
<mrevell> andrew_sayers: Let me know if you need further help.
<andrew_sayers> mrevell: it says that you can only post from registered LP addresses - you don't have to sign your ML messages, do you?
<mrevell> andrew_sayers: Sign as in GPG? No.
<andrew_sayers> mrevell: Ah, okay.  I might cheat and set up a web form somewhere that cheats and posts in my name :)
<andrew_sayers> Hmm, too much cheating there...
<matsubara> andrew_sayers: I think you need to use one of the emails registered under your launchpad account
<mrevell> andrew_sayers: Answers is another option, if you want people to give feedback, but I'd say a mailing list is probably most appropriate
<andrew_sayers> matsubara: Yeah, I use throwaway accounts anyway, so I could register an address used by that form.
<andrew_sayers> FWIW, I'm quite concerned about reducing barriers to information flow - especially for a small project that's mostly about UI details, it's really easy for annoyances not to get reported.
<andrew_sayers> Because people say "it's not really a bug", or "I'm just being stupid" or "it's not worth signing in to say that", etc.
<henninge> Hi all! I played around on staging to get a better hang of the lp workflow but I run into limitations doing that.
<mrevell> Hi henninge. Yeah, staging's a useful sandbox but, as you've probably seen, the staging database is reset each night.
<henninge> That's not my problem.
<henninge> I'd need a second dummy user acount to do things like answering awnsers and reporting bugs.
<henninge> but i cannot create a new user on staging because it doesn't send emails...
<henninge> should i set one up on the live database and use that on staging?
<henninge> another thing, i wanted to try out translations but i cannot upload a pot because i needs to be approved first
<henninge> Is there a way around this?
<mrevell> henninge: In terms of a dummy account - is there another way you could try Launchpad out? For example, answering some real questions in Launchpad? I presume you've thought about that. Yes, you could create a dummy account on production LP and wait overnight for it to become available on staging. As soon as you're done with it, you could merge the dummy account back into your main account.
<henninge> mrevell, I have been answering questions
<henninge> I actually once asked a question i knew the answer of just to see how it runs
<henninge> could have done that on staging, now that i think of it
<henninge> my greater problem was the translations bit actually. Autoaprove on staging would be great
<mrevell> hey jtv, do we accept translations uploads to staging?
<jtv> mrevell: I don't think the scripts that approve & process them run there.
<jtv> mrevell: so we "accept" them, but they're never actually processed.  I think.
<henninge> jtv, that would explain that
<mrevell> ah, okay.
<mrevell> thanks jtv
<henninge> mrevel, jtv, thanks for your time. gotta go. i'll play around a bit more
<henninge> mrevell, that is
<Brucevdk> Question, can I select a "Affected project" even when nothing has been reported upstream. I want to do so to indicate that the bug belongs to that package/application.
<Brucevdk> Insert question mark somewhere in that sentence ^^^
<jtv> henninge: "mrevel"...  I like it.  :-)
<mrevell> henninge: Great, let me know how you get on.
<henninge> mrevell, i will
<Brucevdk> The closest option is "I just want to register that it is upstream right now", but that still implies it's known upstream
<mrevell> Brucevdk: Are you able to report it upstream and then link to from Launchpad?
<Brucevdk> mrevell: sure, but that's more work ;) I'd rather just try and write a patch up this weekend and report it with the patch included.
<mrevell> intellectronica: Brucevdk wants to mark that a bug is in an upstream project but there's not yet an upstream bug report. Is the best thing to choose "I just want to register that it is upstream right now"?
<Brucevdk> It's just that right now it says it "affects Ubuntu", that's too generic since it specifically relates to Tracker.
<intellectronica> mrevell: indeed
<mrevell> thanks in
<mrevell> thanks intellectronica
<persia> Brucevdk: You could indicate that it affects the tracker package in Ubuntu.
<Brucevdk> mrevell: that's a go signal right?
<mrevell> Brucevdk: Yeah :)
<Brucevdk> \o/
<Brucevdk> mrevell:  can I link to the upstream bug report later?
<Brucevdk> mrevell: is it the "Remote Watch" URL?
<beuno> mpt, the links to codebrowse have disapeared from a branch's page?
<mpt> beuno, I don't know, I haven't seen it recently
<mpt> Can you give an example URL?
<beuno> mpt, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk
<beuno> it disapeared in the last day or two
 * beuno grumbles
<beuno> it's a small link on the bottom called  "older revisions"
<beuno> :(
<mpt> I see the "Older revisions" link on that page
<beuno> yes, that's what it is now
<mpt> What were you expecting?
<beuno> it used to be "browse code" and "browse revisions"
<beuno> on the actions portlet, which, I can see has gone
<beuno> but it's practically invisible now
<mpt> hm
<mpt> This might be an example of people blocking out anything that looks like navigation
<beuno> and, well, called something else, which does something you don't expect
<beuno> because "older revisions" takes you to something *completely* different
<beuno> and, doesn't show you older revisions
<beuno> it's a whole different app
<mpt> "Source code" shows me the source code
<beuno> ah, "source code"
<beuno> right
<mpt> and "Older revisions" shows me the older revisions
<mpt> I understand that it's a problem that those lists look nothing like the rest of Launchpad
<mpt> those pages, I mean
<beuno> and, it doesn't show you "older revisions", it shows you *all* revisions, ordered by date
<mpt> ahasenack, good point
<mpt> *ah*, good point
<mpt> (Why do I keep doing that??)
<pep> :)
<beuno> mpt, tab key stuck today?
<mpt> I think I've just gotten used to pressing the Tab key after typing the first word in an IRC utterance
<beuno> people will expect to see the revisions in the same format, just older. Not leave launchpad all together
<beuno> anyway, enough complaining. I'll file a bug  :)
<beuno> for some reason, I did block out the navigation links
<beuno> I wonder if making the new LH theme different than LP was a mistake
<beuno> because if it looked the same, we could link the previous revisions, and people would see more or less what they'd expect
<mpt> beuno, I just reported bug 251592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251592 in launchpad-bazaar ""Older revisions" actually shows all revisions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251592
<beuno> mpt, cool, thanks  :)
<mpt> beuno, the new theme fixes bug 144744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144744 in launchpad-bazaar "get a better design for loggerhead" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144744
<mpt> beuno, making it match Launchpad is a separate, more advanced, problem
<beuno> mpt, agreed. Although I just worked on the theme for a couple of months, could just as well put that into making it look like LP. Anyway, it's done now
<mpt> beuno, but then it would drift out of date, like the old help.launchpad.net did
<mpt> Until it can track Launchpad exactly, better for it to look smart but different I think
<ScottK> Another win for the new U/I.
<mpt> ScottK, this has nothing to do with "the new U/I"
<beuno> mpt, yeah, probably worth integrating it directly into LP somehow instead
<mpt> beuno, right
<mpt> I thought I'd reported a bug about doing that, but haven't found it in the past 10 mins
<ScottK> I guess I was confused by the reference to the actions portlet going missing.
<ScottK> That certainly sounded like a reference to the 'improved' design.
<beuno> ScottK, no, it's a new theme for Loggerhead  (codebrowse)
<beuno> which should land soon
<beuno> looks nothing like Launchpad
<ScottK> I see.
<beuno> but a better "nothing like Launchpad" than now  :)
<beuno> the missing action portlets threw me off
<beuno> but I suppose it's just a matter of adapting my brain to look in different places
<beuno> some changes seemed more natural than others
<mario_limonciell> cprov, i saw that a fix was committed to bug 250618, does that mean i should try the upload again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250618 in soyuz "The archive permission checks do not allow users who have component upload rights to also have sourcepackage upload rights" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250618
<helix84> hello. this is my first try at bzr repository at launchpad. i just created it and i'm trying to push for the first time:
<helix84> $ bzr push lp:~helix84/+junk/gridpaper
<helix84> http://code.launchpad.net/%7Ehelix84/%2Bjunk/gridpaper/ is redirected to https://code.launchpad.net/~helix84/+junk/gridpaper/
<helix84> bzr: ERROR: At lp:~helix84/+junk/gridpaper you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<helix84> i found this but i don't understand much of it as i'm new to bzr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/53340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53340 in bzr "cannot squash incomplete branch on supermirror sftp" [High,Confirmed]
<thumper> helix84: hmm
<thumper> helix84: there are a couple of ways you can do this
<thumper> helix84: but the easiest is to delete the branch as it appears in Launchpad
<thumper> helix84: then try pushing again
<thumper> helix84: sorry
<thumper> helix84: I misread
<thumper> helix84: do a `bzr launchpad-login helix`
<helix84> $ bzr launchpad-login helix84
<helix84> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "launchpad-login"
<helix84> $ bzr version
<helix84> Bazaar (bzr) 0.90.0
<mpt> mario_limonciell, I think the fix won't be on launchpad.net until next week
<thumper> helix84: ah, you need a newer bzr
<thumper> helix84: which platform are you on?
<helix84> 7.10
<helix84> note that i also tried this (i don't know if that's the right way):
<helix84> $ bzr push bzr+ssh://helix84@bazaar.launchpad.net/~helix84/+junk/gridpaper
<helix84> bzr: ERROR: Target directory bzr+ssh://helix84@bazaar.launchpad.net/~helix84/+junk/gridpaper already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<thumper> helix84: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ubuntu edgy main
<helix84> thumper: is the "edgy" part right for me?
 * thumper thinks
<thumper> what was 7.10 again?
<thumper> feisty?
<helix84> feisty
<ScottK> 7.10 was Gutsy
<thumper> right, change edgy to feisty
<thumper> damnit
 * thumper never remembers
<ScottK> 7.04 is Feisty
<thumper> helix84: use gutsy
<thumper> helix84: and delete the branch as it appears in LP, then to a `bzr launchpad-login helix84`, then push to the lp url should work
<helix84> i'll use hardy but that's a production machine, so i don't mess with it too much
<helix84> thekorn: will try
<helix84> sorry, thumper: will try
<helix84> i didn't realize i was on an old machine
<thumper> helix84: do you have rights to install packages?
 * thumper has to run kids to school, bbs
<helix84> upgraded, deleted and recreated the branch on launchpad,
<helix84> $ bzr launchpad-login helix84
<helix84> $ bzr push lp:~helix84/+junk/gridpaper
<helix84> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~helix84/+junk/gridpaper already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<rockstar> helix84, supply --use-existing-dir
<mario_limonciell> mpt, so when it's "fix committed", it's not actually available on edge immediately then?
<helix84> $ bzr push --use-existing-dir lp:~helix84/+junk/gridpaper
<helix84> Created new branch.
<rockstar> helix84, congrats, you successfully pushed to launchpad
<helix84> thanks for help, i just verified it. is there something like websvn on launchpad?
<helix84> so i can browse the branch on web
<rockstar> helix84, not for junk branches
<rockstar> Er, I take that back.
<helix84> should i create a project?
<rockstar> The branch needs to be scanned for revisionsn first.
<helix84> ah ok. i guess that's a cron task.
<rockstar> s/revisionsn/revisions
<helix84> thanks again and bye
<dash> loggerhead having a problem currently?
<mwhudson> grr
<mwhudson> dash: it's working for me
<mwhudson> a bit slow, but there
<eday> hello. has anyone reported issues of people not getting list emails after subscribing to a list? i've been one a list for a couple days and i've not received one yet (i see new messages in archive on webpage though)
<mwhudson> eday: i haven't seen any reports like that
<dash> huh, still busted
<dash> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/annotate/3577?file_id=errors.py-20050309040759-20512168c4e14fbd
<dash> anybody else seeing a problem on that url?
 * mwhudson tries it
<mwhudson> dash: is it just timing out for you?
<mwhudson> hm
<dash> yeah, "Pleas try again"
<dash> e
<mwhudson> oh screw it
 * mwhudson bounces the process
<mwhudson> dash: works now
<eday> mw: theres a number of people on the project list im on who have the same problem. others are getting the emails though
<mwhudson> eday: i'm not the man to help you sorry
<mwhudson> eday: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad or a bug report i guess
<eday> 4
<dash> mwhudson: many thanks. :)
<mwhudson> i need to stop it doing that
<bdmurray> Is Ubuntu lowercase in "Report another bug about xyz in ubuntu" on bug pages on purpose?
#launchpad 2008-07-25
<treeform> hi all, i am getting problem with the host timing out during cvs imports https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/panda3d/main
<treeform> what can i do to fix it?
<mwhudson> treeform: oh
<mwhudson> sourceforge are blocking some of our imports during a datacentre move
<treeform> so they are moving data centers? Do you know when they will be done? Or a way to get around that?
<mwhudson> treeform: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/244575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244575 in launchpad-bazaar "code imports from sourceforge are blocked" [High,In progress]
<mwhudson> if you can get us a repository tarball we can do the import from taht
<mwhudson> (probably... )
<treeform> oh who would i give it too? How to make it properly? I only have the checkout not the repo itself.
<mwhudson> probably best to ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar with the details
<mwhudson> i think sf gives you a link to a repository snapshot somewhere...
<treeform> mwhudson: how easy what it be to import the cvs myself and upload it to lp.  I could probably just wait till SF moves because i would still would like automatic imports might be hard to set up it any other way.
<mwhudson> it wouldn't be at all easy for you to set it up in a way that we could update :/
<bdmurray> Why are 957 projects related to me?
<jml> bdmurray: I can't say for sure, that's actually 957 questions.
<bdmurray> Touche! 957 just seems like a lot to me
<jml> bdmurray: I reckon filing a bug on a project will make you "related" to that project.
<jml> maybe I'm lying though
<jml> bdmurray: looking at my related software page, it shows projects associated with teams I'm a member of.
 * jml has never done anything related to "Vimdiff plugin for Bazaar"
<jml> bdmurray: so, if you are a member of a big team, you'll get a lot of projects there.
 * jml thinks this is a bug. my page is about *me*
<Hobbsee> jml: a team you're in has.
<Hobbsee> ah, you found it.
<jml> :)
<jml> Hobbsee: you've seen my bug?
<Hobbsee> jml: yes, of course.
<Hobbsee> jml: some nitwit decided to subscribe motu to some bugs completely outside of ubuntu, so all of us have apparently contributed to those project.s
<Hobbsee> great, isn't it?
<jml> Hobbsee: well, like I say in my report, the page should filter on actual contribution.
<Hobbsee> jml: still, we're not working on Fooix the Wonder-Toaster anymore, which is disappointing
<Hobbsee> jml: what's the link to your report?
<Hobbsee> (i don't see that)
<jml> Hobbsee: toast is indeed a mighty thing and toasters are its worthy servants
<jml> Hobbsee: bug 251670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251670 in launchpad "My "related software" page shows irrelevant projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251670
<Hobbsee> jml: ah yes.
<Hobbsee> subscribed.
<Hobbsee> and i agree on the toast.
<Hobbsee> heya thumper
<_steven_> How do I import my cvs branch into my launchpad page with all my history (not vcs imports, I want to use launchpad for my code changes from now on)?
<beuno> mwhudson, you seem to be popular today  ^   :)
<mwhudson> _steven_: well you convert your cvs history to bzr somehow (there are a few ways of doing this if you just want a one-shot conversion)
<mwhudson> then you push the branch up to bazaar
<mwhudson> then you stop using cvs :)
<mwhudson> _steven_: if there's a vcs-imports branch already, just pull that and push it up as ~you/yourproject/trunk
<mwhudson> _steven_: and ask us to stop the import
<_steven_> mwhudson, I have a vcs imports already. Does a vcs import contain all of the cvs history or only the history after it was created?
<mwhudson> _steven_: all history
<_steven_> is there any way I can convert that vcs import into a real branch?
<mwhudson> (this is why importing some projects for the first time can take a week!)
<mwhudson> _steven_: as i already said, yes
<mwhudson> <mwhudson> _steven_: if there's a vcs-imports branch already, just pull that and push it up as ~you/yourproject/trunk
<mwhudson> though it is already 'real branch' in any meaningful sense :)
<_steven_> ok, sorry. Guess the pull/push terminology confused what you meant. Got it now
<mwhudson> np
<mwhudson> sorry if i was unclear :)
<thumper> hi Hobbsee
 * thumper goes to caffeinate
<_steven_> I miss the old launchpad look :(
<thumper> I do too a little
<NCommander> _steven_, the new one grown on me :-/
<_steven_> menus were a little hard to navigate, but this one is a little plain
<_steven_> too much whitespace :)
<NCommander> Out of curosity, what does it take for a package to appear under "Maintained Packages"
<persia> NCommander: You need to be Maintainer: in debian/control
<NCommander> persia, not just Original Maintainer?
<Hobbsee> correct.
<persia> Nope.  Maintainer.
<NCommander> (I'm listed for two packages that I'm just in O-Maintainer)
 * persia is baffled, and suspects that is likely broken somehow.
<persia> What is your LP id?
<NCommander> persia, er, correction, cvsps has MOTU has the maintainer, nrss has local changes I made
<NCommander> persia, sonicmctails
 * persia hunts for the page
<persia> NCommander: You're listed as "Maintainer" for both of those on Hardy (as specified from the /+packages page)
<persia> It checks the source package, which for hardy was unmodified for Ubuntu.  The binary packages are automangled, as arbitrary maintainers aren't responsible for Ubuntu buildd issues.
<NCommander> Oh, but not in intrepid
<NCommander> That makes sense
<_steven_> pretty sure I know the answer to this, but is there any way to import bugs from berlios?
<NCommander> Is there a RDF structure file I can use when querying against LP's RDF data? (I'm trying to retrieve nicknames and GPG keys from a group, but I can't say I'm having much success)
<Hobbsee> come on launchpad...any day now...
<Hobbsee> there we are, it loaded.
<NCommander> Is there any lag between the time a user updates his GPG keys, and the time it appears on the LP GPG keyserver?
<mwhudson> a little perhaps
<mwhudson> also keyservers fall over from time to time...
<lodder> Hi, Question how can I upload source packages to my PPA?
<wgrant> lodder: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart might help.
<lodder> wgrant: I have al ready checked it
<lodder> but when I look on my page I don't see anything about it :(
<lodder> I have only these options for my PPA:
<wgrant> See 'Creating your source package'
<lodder> wgrant: yes I found that but It doesn't mention how I can upload it
<lodder> wgrant: I have only these options: * View PPA    * Change details    * View build records    * Delete packages    * Copy packages    * Edit dependencies
<wgrant> See step 3.
<wgrant> I don't see where it mentions clicking anywhere in the web UI.
<lodder> wgrant: Ok got it now
<lodder> wgrant: thx
<lodder> wgrant: The upload I got now still looking for a way to create it ;)
<wgrant> Hm?
<lodder> wgrant: It's the first time I'm trying to make a source package to upload to ppa
<wgrant> Ah.
<lodder> wgrant: can you help me in the right way
<lodder> wgrant: its a python program
 * wgrant is unfortunately a little out of time right now.
<lodder> wgrant: ah no problem do you have a bit of a howto I can use?
<lodder> or mail it to me
<proppy> Hi, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~proppy/txprotobuf/master states the following: Update this branch: bzr push lp:txprotobuf
<proppy> however it failed with the following error
<proppy> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eproppy/txprotobuf/master/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir(
<spiv> proppy: you need to do "bzr launchpad-login YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-LOGIN" first.
<proppy> spiv: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> hmm it seems you cant even push without using launchpad-login
<gnomefreak> is this meant to be like that
<gnomefreak> than i get permission denied
 * gnomefreak owner of gnomefreak bzr branches :(
<gnomefreak> can someone look at this and give me a hint http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499735
<gnomefreak> sorry missed part of the paste, this is all of it http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499737
<Hobbsee> ooh, wow!  a new box!
<Hobbsee> wait, no.  drat.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: Permission denied (publickey).
<gnomefreak> it never asked for password
<wgrant> Set your username properly, and ensure that you have your SSH key set up...
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: could be the publickey it's using doesn't have a passphrase.
<wgrant> There are no passwords involved.
<gnomefreak> set my username?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak is my user name
<wgrant> bzr launchpad-logi
<wgrant> *login
<gnomefreak> i did
<LarstiQ> I think gnomefreak's login is correct.
<wgrant> Then try the latter.
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/tbird-3.0/work/thunderbird-3.0.head$ bzr launchpad-login gnomefreak
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: right, but are you using the correct key?
<gnomefreak> my ssh key was made after all that security stuff
<wgrant> Does Launchpad know about it?
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: ssh key yes its my only one
<gnomefreak> wgrant: its on my LP page
<wgrant> gnomefreak: The right one, are you sure?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes for the most part im sure
<wgrant> I would advise being fully sure.
<wgrant> As that's the problem.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: and `ssh-add -l` shows the same fingerprint as what LP knows?
<gnomefreak> oh i do have 2 but only one for development
<gnomefreak> The agent has no identities.
<gnomefreak> did i forget to install ssh and bring key over
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: so, ssh doesn't know how to find your key. You can ssh-add it yourself, or edit ~/.ssh/config and tell it where it lives
<gnomefreak> let me see what i can do ill let you know
<LarstiQ> ok.
<gnomefreak> ssh-server is no longer a package lol
<gnomefreak> forgot open
<LarstiQ> openssh-server
<LarstiQ> but you don't need that
<gnomefreak> still fails
<gnomefreak> how do i view what LP has as my fingerprint
<gnomefreak> i dont have menus on my LP page
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+sshkeys
<gnomefreak> 2048 55:5e:c0:06:21:85:74:44:54:76:ed:61:ec:f3:46:e0 isnt the same format to what LP has
<gnomefreak> i dont want to make another one
<gnomefreak> ok yes its the same
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499755
<gnomefreak> that is the key
<wgrant> Does SSH now know about it?
<gnomefreak> ha its working now
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yeah it does. i had to login again
<gnomefreak> how many times do i need to login every session? and why do we have to log in now?
<wgrant> Huh?
<gnomefreak> why did i have to use bzr launchpad-login gnomefreak 2 times in ame terminal session and why do we even have to log in what happened to just pushing branches?
<gnomefreak> its strange to me
<wgrant> You only had to do it once.
<gnomefreak> no i had to 2 times
<wgrant> And so it knows what credentials to use, perhaps!?
<gnomefreak> the first time when i found out no ~/.ssh and once after i had set up ~/.ssh
<wgrant> I strongly suspect you altered other things which fixed it.
<gnomefreak> my ~/.ssh dir is all i did
<wgrant> Which is probably what fixed it........
<gnomefreak> i never carried it over from usb stick when i installed the last time
<gnomefreak> so if you log in and get error you have to login again after you fix it
<wgrant> I don't believe so.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: no, I'm certain that is not the case.
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499767
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: all you had to do was fix ~/.ssh/
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: nope see last error and last login on that pastebin
<wgrant> That doesn't make sense. The code doesn't work like that...
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: you are not showing what you did outside of that.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: suddenly a key turns up?
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: only thing i did was move ~/.ssh just before last time it failed to push
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: i had it but i forgot to move it back when i installed
<gnomefreak> i used gui to move ~/.ssh so i cant show you that but it was before last bzr launchpad-login
<LarstiQ> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: that is the relevant bit.
<gnomefreak> i used it once without a ~/.ssh and once again after i got my ~/.ssh back but you see last permission denied than i loged in and it worked
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: i showed you that in this channel
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: well, all I can tell you is that 'launchpad-login' does not touch your ssh key at all.
<wgrant> The code is quite clear on that.
<wgrant> It particularly doesn't make your agent happier.
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: that i know i was just wondering why i had to login 2 times
<gnomefreak> once before i had an ~/.ssh and once again after
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: do you mean run 'bzr launchpad-login' twice? You don't. Or do you mean something else?
<gnomefreak> i figured it would have remembered my log in the first time
<LarstiQ> it did.
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: yes i had to
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: really, all the code does is write 'launcpad_username = foo' to the config file. The codepath is the same in all cases.
 * LarstiQ gives up.
<gnomefreak> well i showed you i had to thought maybe a bug but oh well
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: I am 100% sure something else was going on. But if you can reliably reproduce it, I give you my word I will personally fix it.
<wgrant> Python does normally do what the code says it should do.
<gnomefreak> next time i push
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thats where bug comes in
<wgrant> Huh?
<gnomefreak> that is what  a bug is atleast
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: I have debugged publickey issues far too often, and almost always it's user error.
<wgrant> I don't know of a Python bug where it will manipulate your SSH agent.
<gnomefreak> key was my fault yes that has nothing with what i am talking about
<gnomefreak> forget the key
<wgrant> '#
<wgrant> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.'
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: did you see the message the final failing push put out?
<gnomefreak> i had to use launchpad-login once without my ~/.ssh dir
<wgrant> That's not something launchpad-login will touch.
<gnomefreak> than once again after i added my ~/.ssh
<spiv> The errors might be recorded in ~/.bzr.log
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: that line means the ssh-agent is aware of the key, but is missing a passphrase
<gnomefreak> thats all im saying
<gnomefreak> LarstiQ: but didnt i say it didnt give me a chance to type one
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: right, I get that. All I am saying is you did something _else_ that fixed it.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: no
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: that was for the earlier error.
<gnomefreak> 06:47 <         LarstiQ > gnomefreak: Permission denied (publickey).
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: are you using an openpgp card by chance?
<gnomefreak> 06:48 <      gnomefreak > it never asked for password
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: different error.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: in the first case, it didn't even know which key to use.
<gnomefreak> fix was to move ~/.ssh off usb key to ~/$HOME
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: in the second one, it did, but it couldn't sign with it.
<gnomefreak> than i had to login again after i did that
<gnomefreak> that makes 2 logins
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: yes, and we are telling you, that second login did nothing at all.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: what else did you do between moving ~/.ssh and pushing?
<gnomefreak> yes it did if you look i couldnt push until i logged back in
<LarstiQ> succesfully that is.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: you admitted the moving was in a gui so not represented in that paste, right?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499782
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: I'm saying something else happened as well, that you may not see as significant, but actually fixed i.t
<gnomefreak> there i addded where i added my ~/.ssh
<gnomefreak> every command i ran is there only thing outside of it was moving ~/.ssh
<LarstiQ> ok.
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: well, then we will have to look into when openssh prints the message about failing to sign using the key.
 * gnomefreak only cared to let you know i thought there was a bug. but its all good now thank you for the help
<LarstiQ> gnomefreak: thanks for the report.
<LarstiQ> great, ssh_request_reply does some magic talking to an agent :/
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 1 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> hey hey
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Now there are two developers in two days quitting Ubuntu teams citing painful Launchpad U/I in their reasons.
<Hobbsee> i did'nt cite *only* the painful UI, fyi.
<Hobbsee> but i'm not surprised
<ScottK> Right.  That's why I said 'in' not 'as'.
<Hobbsee> oh
<SURFgijs> Hi people, I get an error when I try to attach a openPGP key to my luanchpad.net account, when I click the confirmation link in my e-mail I get the message "Not allowed here - Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. - You are logged in as Gijs Molenaar."
<SURFgijs> any idea? launchpad bug?
<Hobbsee> what link are you getting in your email?
<SURFgijs> https://launchpad.net/token/HxL119Sp4VJPE1C11CHE
<SURFgijs> (modified token for security)
<SURFgijs> the mail is encrypted with my public key, that part is working
<Hobbsee> strange
<SURFgijs> I tried multiple times
<salgado> SURFgijs, what's your user ID in LP?
<andrea-bs> SURFgijs: is your e-mail address publicly available? I ask this because it may be related to bug #251812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251812 in launchpad "'Permission denied' trying to add a mail address owned by a person who hides it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251812
<SURFgijs> let me check
<SURFgijs> name: gijs-pythonic
<SURFgijs> searching for the place where to see if it is public or not....
<SURFgijs> "Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users" ?
<SURFgijs> yep
<SURFgijs> i'll try again
<SURFgijs> I disabled "Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users" but I still can't access that page
<SURFgijs> I'll try to create a new token
<salgado> SURFgijs, and what's the fingerprint of the key being added?
<SURFgijs> no, doesn't work
<SURFgijs> C660 BABA 4B91 4B5C EB60 7739 4385 8ABA 72EE 99CA
<salgado> SURFgijs, the error you got is a bug on our side.  there's a way to workaround it, though
<salgado> SURFgijs, I see you have another account on LP (gijsmolenaar).  do you want these two separate accounts or would you be able to merge them?
<SURFgijs> I forgot about the other one
<SURFgijs> gijsmolenaar
<SURFgijs> I would like to merge them
<SURFgijs> I already filed a bug for this (251400)
<salgado> SURFgijs, if you merge them you'll be able to import the GPG key
<salgado> SURFgijs, thanks for filing the bug, btw
<SURFgijs> how do I merge?
<salgado> SURFgijs, there's a link for it under https://launchpad.net/people
<SURFgijs> hihi
<SURFgijs> when I merge
<SURFgijs> I get the same error :)
<SURFgijs>        Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.           You are logged in as Gijs Molenaar.
<SURFgijs> 1> I go to: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<SURFgijs> 2> I enter: gijsmolenaar
<SURFgijs> 3> error
<salgado> that just means one more bug for me to fix
<salgado> SURFgijs, hang on and I'll do something so that you can merge
<salgado> SURFgijs, it'd be great if you could file a separate bug for this.  and sorry for the trouble
<SURFgijs> will do ;)
<salgado> SURFgijs, now you can even choose!  both the merge and the key import should work. :)
<SURFgijs> should I still file a bug?
<salgado> SURFgijs, please do.  other people may encounter it
<salgado> and I didn't (yet) actually fix the code
<SURFgijs> #251869
<SURFgijs> I still get the error when merging
<SURFgijs> and key confirm also :)
<SURFgijs> I need to leave
<SURFgijs> please update the bug ticket if there is any development in this issue
<salgado> SURFgijs, should be good now
<SURFgijs> because now I can't work with my PPA :)
<SURFgijs> confirmed :)
<salgado> I asked for a change to be done so that you could merge, but the change failed in the first attempt.
<salgado> SURFgijs, cool
<SURFgijs> ok, maybe a bug or not
<SURFgijs> when I try to merge
<SURFgijs> An email message was sent to gijsmolenaar@gmail.com.     Please follow the instructions on that message to complete the merge.
<SURFgijs> but still didn't receive anything
<SURFgijs> maybe a google thing
<SURFgijs> but google mailservers are normally quite fast
<SURFgijs> aaah there it is
<SURFgijs> sorry never mind
<SURFgijs> working!
<SURFgijs> great
<SURFgijs> thx
<SURFgijs> I'm leaving :)
<SURFgijs> good luck improving launchpad and thanks for the fast fix
<emet> what is karma?
<emet> do I eventually level up?
<mrevell> hey beuno, got a moment?
<mrevell> hey emet
<emet> hey
<andrea-bs> emet: you may find https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma useful
<mrevell> emet: Karma is Launchpad's way of showing how active people are. For just about every bit of work you do in Launchpad, you get a karma score
<emet> is launchpad suppose to take 20 minutes for a revision to show up?
<mrevell> emet: And yeah, as andrea-bs says, that guide should tell you what you need. If not, let me know!
<emet> cool
<emet> do I get a sticker or something if I reach 10,000 karma? :o
<emet> does bzr uploads count into karama?
<Peng_> If someone marks your bug invalid, do you lose karma? :D
<andrea-bs> emet, Peng_: no :D
<emet> boo
<emet> so that's why my karma is going down
<emet> I though launchpad hates my code or something
<andrea-bs> emet: look at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+karma ;)
<beuno> mrevell, yeap, hey there
<beuno> Peng_, are you going to be around today for 3 or 4 more hours?
<beuno> if you are, I have something for you  :)
<Peng_> beuno: I won't be around constantly, but probably, yeah.
<beuno> Peng_, cool, I'll ping you later on then
<mrevell> hey beuno
<Peng_> beuno: Okay.
<emgent> hello
<emgent> delete branch function is disabled ?
<emgent> in the last launchpad version i remember the button in the menu.
<emgent> but now i cant found it..
<emgent> found it..
<emgent>  /+delete
<emgent> if it`s possible add it on menu. thanks.
<newz2000> hi, I can't view launchpad because of a pop-up js error saying something about assertion error related to search
<intellectronica> newz2000: url?
<newz2000> is this known or would you like a screenshot
<newz2000> https://launchpad.net
<intellectronica> newz2000: yes, a screenshot would be great, especially if attached to a bug
<newz2000> I can't create a bug because I can't go to launchpad
<Peng_> Browser?
<Peng_> Maybe it's a Greasemonkey script or something?
<LarstiQ> newz2000: you can file bugs via email
<newz2000> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/tmp/lperror.png
<newz2000> maybe this is a firefox problem
<newz2000> I get it when trying to view that image I just linked to
<newz2000> :-P
<newz2000> ignore me, I just realized I installed a firefox update and hadn't restarted the browser yet
<LarstiQ> newz2000: doh :)
<LarstiQ> always fun, that error
<pet> Hi. I'm trying to build a package in my Personal Package Archive. One of the Build-Deps is in hardy-proposed, which doesn't seem to be available for the builder. How can I build the package, without waiting for the package to be available in the "hardy" pocket.
<Nightvision>  Hi there was wondering if someone can help, im trying to sign the ubuntu code of conduct but when I dump the contents of my UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc file I get (7, 9, 'No public key')
<Nightvision> Have had a google but nothings really helpful and since ive never used gpg before this errors is almost meaningless
<matsubara> hi Nightvision, have you uploaded your gpg key to launchpad?
<Nightvision> Yes I have
<Nightvision> Well atcaully since im new ill not make any assumption ive done this correctly.
<matsubara> Nightvision: ok. allow some minutes for our internal keyserver to catch with ubuntu's keyserver
<Nightvision> Ive entered my finger print , recieved the encrypted e-mail response, singed it and am trying to upload the contents from text editor into the text box provided
<matsubara> Nightvision: what's your account on launchpad?
<Nightvision> brendan seerup is my account
<matsubara> there are two accounts under that anme
<matsubara> name
<Nightvision> I gave up about 10 hours ago so im assuming that its not a problem with the key servers it must be something obvious ive done wrong.
<matsubara> https://edge.launchpad.net/~brendan.seerup and https://edge.launchpad.net/~brendan-seerup
<Nightvision> oh
<Nightvision> ok thats odd
<matsubara> the ~brendan.seerup one is the one that have the gpg key account uploaded
<Nightvision> yes
<matsubara> ok. make sure you're logged in with that account
<Nightvision> the first is an account under a old nick I dont even remember creating
<matsubara> (on a side note you can merge both account if you want)
<Nightvision> pretty sure I am but ill check
<Nightvision> ok same error while logged in under the correct account
<Nightvision> perhaps I should delete the other account given its not needed
<matsubara> Nightvision: not needed. you can merge both using https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<Nightvision> thank you matsubara, ill merge the accounts now.
<Nightvision> Do you suspect this is the cause of the problem ?
<matsubara> can you copy and paste the contents of the UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc file using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Nightvision> yes code of conduct appears fine in paste bin
<matsubara> Nightvision: I want to check the signature, can you tell me the URL?
<Nightvision> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30381/
<Nightvision> Have put a request through to merge the accounts
<ToyKeeper> Any idea if the blueprints feature will be extended soon to facilitate discussions?
<kiko> ToyKeeper, one of the things planned for work
<matsubara> Nightvision: it seems you used the key: BA7C0BD1 to sign that file but you've uploaded the key 63AD3C68
<Nightvision> there for resigning should fix everything
<matsubara> Nightvision: you can either a) re-sign with the key you've already uploaded or b) or upload the other key to launchpad
<matsubara> I think a) is easier and faster
<Nightvision> Yes ill take option a :)
<Nightvision> Thank you kindly for your help, makes my day when someone helps a newbie like myself.
<matsubara> Nightvision: np. glad I could help. Let me know if you need anything else.
<Nightvision> cheers mate
<NCommander> cprov, you still with the world of the living?
#launchpad 2008-07-26
<mtaylor> anybody figured out the problem with mailing list mails not delivering to people?
<Rinchen> mtaylor, hi, problem with mailing lists?
<Rinchen> mtaylor, can you point me to your mailing list in question?
<Rinchen> mtaylor, are you still at OSCON by chance?
<Rinchen> mtaylor, I'll email our engineers about it
<kiko> yawn
<laga> hello. i'm a bit confused by rosetta. back in the day, i uploaded a .pot file for mythbuntu-control-centre. now i see that there are multiple series (gutsy,hardy etc) with different stages of completion - how does that happen? the .pot file satyed the same all the time
<laga> also, if launchpad already has some .po files, do i need to upload these again when uploading a new .pot?
<UlfJack> hi
<Adri2000> is it a known bug that an upload to hardy-backports closing a bug with LP: #nnnnnn in the changelog actually closes the "nominate for hardy release" task, whereas it should only touch the hardy-backports task?
<Adri2000> an example of this behaviour is bug #248081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248081 in filezilla "Please update filezilla to 3.0.11.1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248081
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: was that directed to me?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Adri2000> well, I don't think I showed any sign of impatience, did I? or, is it now forbidden to ask questions during week-ends? :)
<Hobbsee> no, it was more just to point out that it *is* a weekend, and i've not seen any of the launchpad developers here, or talk in many hours :)
<Hobbsee> looks like the last comment was 11 hours ago.
<Adri2000> ok, I thought maybe a launchpad user already encountered this problem and may be able to point me to a bug report. anyway, I'll re-ask on monday if I get no answer now
<bdrung> i wanted to add a bug watch for xmms2 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches . there were no project for xmms2 and so i created one. now i am hanging on the "Register project affected by this bug" site. I have to enter a bug url. i have entered http://bugs.xmms2.xmms.se/ but launchpad does does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL. what am i doing wrong?
<ToyKeeper> bdrung: You may want to file the bug against the ubuntu project, using the xmms2 package.
<bdrung> ToyKeeper: i wanted to add a upstream bug watch to an bugreport (which is already filed against the ubuntu xmms2 package).
<ToyKeeper> Ah, okay.
<ToyKeeper> So you've got the preliminary steps done already.
<bdrung> yes. i opened the bugreport, clicked on "also affected project", then on choose (to search for an project). i did not found xmms2, so i clicked on "register it"
<ToyKeeper> There is a project called "xmms" though.
<ToyKeeper> I haven't used xmms in many years, so I don't know if xmms2 is the same thing.
<bdrung> ToyKeeper: i have created a new project for xmms2. xmms2 is written from the scratch and has an client/server approach. they are completely different.
<ToyKeeper> Ah, yeah.  I was just reading about it.  :0
<ToyKeeper> :) even
<mtaylor> where did the place to change the status of a branch go on edge?
<mtaylor> Rinchen: it's the ~drizzle-discuss list...
<beuno> mtaylor, next to the title you have an edit button
<mtaylor> Rinchen: we've got several people who aren't receiving emails from the list, but are receiving them from launchpad in general
<mtaylor> beuno: ah. the exclamation point
<mtaylor> beuno: fwiw, that is not very self-evident to me...
<beuno> mtaylor, I completely agree  :)
<mtaylor> yay!
 * ScottK suggests filing bugs.
 * beuno too
 * mtaylor just likes to bitch on IRC
<beuno> lol
 * beuno files the bug
<beuno> mtaylor, bug #252172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252172 in launchpad-bazaar "Changing a branch's status/privacy isn't obvious" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252172
<warren> Hi, on a project page like https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk
<kiko> warren, yeah?
<warren> I notice that it no longer shows alternate URL's like http for bzr pulling.
<warren> It seems that bzr pulling from the lp URL fails to see new changes until a bit later.
<warren> which is problematic when we have a dozen people working on the same code
<kiko> warren, they are equivalent, and you can still use http or bzr+ssh (if you have write access)
<warren> I also liked pulling with http and pushing with some other menas.
<kiko> lp:... is just a shortcut for the http
<kiko> well, actually, that's not true
<warren> oh?
<kiko> it's a smart shortcut that uses http:// or bzr+ssh:// depending
<kiko> on whether you can actually log in
<warren> hm
<warren> I don't know what we're seeing then
<kiko> I guess my point is more that lp: doesn't use any different protocol than you get when explicitly specifying the URL
<kiko> warren, I'm a bit surprised as well. let me check one thing.
<warren> We definitely saw some kind of delay thing yesterday
<warren> I was the only one that was able to pull latest pushes instantly
<warren> I was using http:// urls while everyone else was using lp:
<LarstiQ> other than the codescanner being backlogged?
<LarstiQ> warren: heuh
<LarstiQ> that's exactly the other way around than I'd expect.
<LarstiQ> (lp: going to bzr+ssh if you have the access)
<kiko> LarstiQ, if the codescanner hasn't been able to scan the branch yet, the only thing that should happen is that revisions aren't listed in launchpad, no?
<warren> Oh, I think I understand
<LarstiQ> kiko: hmm, I might have named the wrong part. Isn't there a sftp->http mirroring step?
<Rafik> hello here
<kiko> LarstiQ, AFAIK they are served from the same physical location
<kiko> IMBW, but I think they are at least
<kiko> warren, I'll check for you and on monday ping you to be sure so we know the actual answer
<kiko> about to check in so I'll need to log out
 * kiko waves
<warren> kiko: ok
<warren> thanks
<LarstiQ> kiko: hmkay, I might have old architecture in my head
<beuno> warren, actually, the http branches get mirrored, so they have a sall delay from the ssh ones
<beuno> mwhudson knows more about it, but it's sunday where he lives, so he's probably enjoying his day off  :)
<Rinchen> mtaylor, we had an engineer that found something.  It'll be Monday to get it resolved.  Only affects certain lists.
<mtaylor> Rinchen: awesome! I'll let folks now
<mtaylor> know
<Peng_> When is LP going to be able to mirror from bzr+http?
<NCommander> Do you have to be in beta-testers to use openid?
<ToyKeeper> D'oh.
<ToyKeeper> ... found some launchpad issues.  I think most of them were caused by the new theme.
<ToyKeeper> I can no longer edit branch details or delete branches.
<NCommander> I thought you guys would like to know that REVU is now using Launchpad for its login system (via OpenID)
<NCommander> YOu may now celebrate
<Rinchen> cool thanks NCommander
<NCommander> It was my pleasure
<NCommander> Although we do have a bug that you need to click a continue if javascript is disabled in a browser
<Rinchen> NCommander, re openid, yes...we're still piloting it.  We need to make another change to it before it's ready
<NCommander> Rinchen, well, we should hopefully help you stomp out quite a few issues
<NCommander> http://revu.tauware.de
<Rinchen> we were all set to deploy it but got a lot of beta tester feedback that said the 1.1 urls are not very usable so we have another proposed solution.
<Rinchen> there's a bug about it
<Rinchen> bbib.  stranded at portland airport...need to relocate.
#launchpad 2008-07-27
<Verterok> hi
<Verterok> a quick Q: is there a way to recover from a failed upgrade to a launchpad hosted branch?
<krow> Is there an open bug on the "not everyone getting all email" issue with LP right now?
<wgrant> krow: On mailing lists or otherwise?
<ToyKeeper> Verterok: You could probably delete the affected branch and re-push it, though the delete branch function seems to be missing ever since the last UI change.
<Verterok> ToyKeeper: thanks, that sounds ok.
<ToyKeeper> A 'push' with some other options may do it too.
<wgrant> No need to delete it.
<wgrant> bzr push --overwrite or so.
<Verterok> wgrant: nice :), I'll try it
<Verterok> thanks
<Verterok> wgrant: it worked like a charm, thanks
<ion_> Any of the links to resulting binaries at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.26-5.13/+build/677140 do not seem to work.
<jpds> ion_: It was built 11 hours ago. I believe it thinks time for the binaries to move around.
<wgrant> ion_, jpds: It's in NEW.
<wgrant> Otherwise the binaries will be there as soon as the links are.
<ion_> I was hoping to get the binaries no matter whether it’s in NEW or not. :-)
<wgrant> ion_: You'll have to hunt the queue for that.
<ion_> Ah, will do.
<ion_> Would be nice if those links pointed to the binaries in the queue. :-)
<vadi2> Hello. What is the name of the string that Launchpad makes when people translate your app? I couldn't locate it in the help files
<vadi2> (a string with the translators names)
<Bowasilu> Is it possible to host a project that has a BSD-like licensed GUI and a LGPLed module as one project on launchpad?
<beuno> Bowasilu, yeap, as long as they're free, absolutely
<Bowasilu> beuno: Thanks.
<Bowasilu> I found little comparison between Google Code and Launchpad. Why am I better off with Launchpad? :)
<beuno> Bowasilu, well, Launchpad has bugs, answers, PPA's for your own debs, etc
<beuno> google uses svn, which is sub-optimal for open source development (VCS vs DVCS)
<mdke> in a document describing Launchpad, is there any way to generically link to a person's homepage so that the link will be valid for whoever clicks on it? e.g. launchpad.net/~myaccount?
<Bowasilu> beuno: svn is suboptimal for open-source?
<beuno> mdke, there is a URL...
 * beuno tries to remember
<beuno> it was something like +me
<beuno> which doesn't work
<mdke> i tried that one :)
<beuno> Bowasilu, well, centralized version control
<beuno> distributed gives you so much additional liberty...
<Bowasilu> beuno: I'll read up on this topic, thanks. :)
<beuno> mdke, I can't remember
<mdke> beuno: no worries, thanks
<stgraber> beuno: /people/+me/
<beuno> stgraber, that's it, thanks. mdke ^
<mdke> stgraber: thanks very much
<mdke> very useful
<vadi2> What is the name of the translation string that contains all people who helped translate?
<mdke> translation-credits?
<mdke> or something like that
<Laibsch> What does "RF 5324" stand for?
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/139619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139619 in soyuz "Allow orig.tar.gz from distribution repos" [High,Fix released]
<mdke> Laibsch: it means that the bug was fixed in code version 5324 of launchpad
<mdke> see https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadReleases for more info
<Laibsch> thanks mdke
<Laibsch> rf?
<Laibsch> what does it stand for exactly
<Laibsch> release $something?
<LarstiQ> fersion? :)
<elmo> RocketFuel
<elmo> which is the nick/codename for the Launchpad source code
<Laibsch> so many names ;-)
<Laibsch> LarstiQ: I like the "fersion"
<Laibsch> pronounced in a way you need a wischmop to clean up afterwards
<Laibsch> ;-)
<afflux> Is it possible to rename a project to avoid a name conflict? I registered pyotr a while ago and noticed that there seems to be a sourceforge project called pyotr (though it does not seem too popular, as was unable to find it using google).
<zyx386> هح
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> anyone from translation team her?
<Laibsch> zyx386: ping jtv when he is around
<Laibsch> bye
<vadi2> Is there a help file somewhere on how to use 'translator-credits' in rosetta? I can't find any information.
<vadi2> Nevermind, I figured it out. It's a special string in the GtkAboutDialog.
<warren> Hmm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/changes
<warren> one person pushed 882 but I don't see it
<beuno> warren, it takes a minute
<beuno> it's up now
<warren>     push branch: bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/
<warren>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/
<warren>   submit branch: /home/warren/work/k12linux/ldm-glibc
<warren> hmm, what does submit branch mean?
<Peng_> The default branch to diff against when you run "bzr send".
<zeth> Erm, no offence, but when did the new launchpad site design happen?
<ScottK> ;-)
<zeth> It looks like a 1980s tape player
<zeth> which is cool or not cool depending on your perspective
<zeth> but I personally don't like the buttons
<ion_> I like the new color scheme much more.
<zeth> okay, I just went to a big screen, and it looks ok on large monitor; but on my little 1024x800 subnotebook, it looks bad
<zeth> Well I liit that below the buttons is more minimal, although the "Report a bug" etc buttons at the bottom of some pages are still in old button format
<zeth> maybe I get used to it
<zeth> I give it a chance
<_steven_> I keep getting connection timeout when attempting to push a bzr branch to launchpad. Anyone have any ideas?
<_steven_> are there server problems? Or am I doing something wrong?
<afflux> _steven_: looks like I can't connect either
<_steven_> I've been trying for 3-4 days to push a branch with the same thing
<afflux> oh. well, It has worked quite well for me about 3 hours ago
<_steven_> so it's only down when I try I guess :D
#launchpad 2009-07-20
<sladen> lots of "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. " timeouts people....
<jml> sladen, it should be better now.
<sladen> jml: groovy;  out of interest, is there a reason was it was unwell before?
<jml> sladen, intermittent reliability issues with one of our appservers. It's a problem we're aware of and are trying to fix.
<sladen> jml: vague, but ta
<jml> sladen, it's as deep as my knowledge goes, I'm afraid.
<poolie> mwh i don't understand your change to bug 401412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401412 in launchpad-code "error annotating large file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401412
<poolie> marking it invalid in loggerhead
<poolie> but i guess you can do what you want...
<mwhudson> poolie: the description is "error annotating large file"
<mwhudson> poolie: in vanilla loggerhead you won't get an erro
<poolie> oh i see
<mwhudson> poolie: just in the one on launchpad, because of the relatively low proxytimeout
<poolie> it'll just run forever...?
<mwhudson> yes
<poolie> or until the server or client times out
<mwhudson> (well, for about 40s)
<mwhudson> (in this case)
<poolie> k
<poolie> jam said something about reworking annotate to deliver some results incrementally
<poolie> not sure if that's done or landed yet
<mwhudson> that would be cool
<poolie> if it was, you could potentially trickle it out through ajax
<poolie> may be nontrivial
<mwhudson> although it would probably require some loggerhead changes to take advantage of
<mwhudson> nontrivial but worth it would be my guess
<poolie> could you answer <https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+question/76997> if it's easy?
<poolie> maybe just 'utsl, patches welcome'
<poolie> also, while i'm bugging you
<poolie> on launchpad, does loggerhead directly listen for http from the proxy
<poolie> or does it run inside apache?
<mwhudson> poolie: bugging me works much better if you say my name repeatedly :)
<mwhudson> poolie: requests go internet --> apache on the codehost --> loggerhead on it's server
<mwhudson> poolie: that question looks pretty easy to answer, thanks for the nudge
<poolie> apache is acting as a proxy?
<mwhudson> yes
<wgrant> Is staging meant to not be updating?
<spiv> mwhudson: as a tangent from <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/400978> it looks like lp:~vcs-imports/wine/git-trunk ought to be made the development focus?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400978 in bzr "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.TypeError: clone() got an unexpected keyword argument 'repository_policy'" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mwhudson> spiv: you need to talk to the wine maintainer about that, not me
<spiv> mwhudson: ok.  Thought I'd try you as I know where to find you (and it's an import :)
<spiv> mwhudson: thanks
<SamB> hmm, I'm seeing a lot of missing tabs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/dosemu ...
<lifeless> where do you go to add a milestone?
<SamB> can I unrequest a review by a specific person?
<wgrant> lifeless: A series, for optimum confusion.
<lifeless> wgrant: this is odd; for the first release in a new series when the series hasn't branched yet
<wgrant> lifeless: But the series does exist.
<wgrant> It just doesn't have a separate branch at this time.
<wgrant> I can plan several series ahead.
<lifeless> its odd :)
<happyaron> could anybody take some attention to this question? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/77266
<spm> happyaron: yeah, will do. hopefully today, but am stretched a tad thin atm.
<happyaron> spm: they told me to wait for a system admin to do that at 07-17
<spm> happyaron: yes. we don't work weekends.
<happyaron> oh
<poolie> jml/thumper - am i correct in thinking that merge proposals have a source revision that wants to merge?
<poolie> hm i could use the source...
<thumper> poolie: well...
<thumper> poolie: it is right now, the intent to land the work on one branch onto another
<thumper> poolie: internally we store the rev_id of the source branch that is approved
<thumper> poolie: to offer controlled landing of trusted reviewed code
<poolie> so by 'that is approved' do you mean captured at the time of the approval?
<poolie> or of the mp creation?
<spiv> thumper: what about the original rev_id of the proposal?
<spiv> i.e. the revision_id of a merge directive (if created by email), or the tip of the branch at mp creation time (if created by web)?
<thumper> spiv: I'm pretty sure we don't capture the original rev_id of the proposal except by side effect in the generated review diff
<thumper> poolie: captured at the time of approval
<poolie> hm :/
<poolie> even though they can't see which one they're approving? even though it might change between them reading the code and them submitting that form? :)
<thumper> poolie: right now, yes
 * thumper leaves to drink tea
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: hi
<SiDi> Any LP admin around ?
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-calendar/+bug/77289 the account of the guy named "Twig" might have got hacked (unless it's his email address), but he's posting links to contrabanda pills and apparently to viruses too now
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 77289 in ubuntu-calendar "revive ubuntu-calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
* noodles changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<poolie> jml/thumper/etc: is it intentional that mp comments are no longer indented to show the nesting structure?
<poolie> spm: still here? see SiDi's comment?
<poolie> stub: or you maybe?
<poolie> SiDi: oh i see noodles is acting on it
<noodles> Hi SiDi, yes, I'm trying to find someone who can deactivate the account... thanks for the heads up!
<SiDi> poolie: noodles i'm back ! Thanks for taking care of it
<poolie> noodles: maybe launchpad should blacklist urls using surbl.org?
<poolie> it may not be frequent enough to worry about
<noodles> poolie, SiDi: the account has been suspended (thanks Spads).
<noodles> poolie: It would be interesting to know how frequent it happens.
<SiDi> noodles: okies, cheer
<SiDi> i think it was his mail account btw, cause he previously answered with "normal" answers, apparently via a mail client
<noodles> Right.
<jml> poolie, yes, it is.
<jml> poolie, we changed the comments to be consistent with bugs.
<suokko> Where should I report problems sending bug report using apport? (kernel oops in boot)
<poolie> suokko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport
<suokko> I'm getting launchpad oops
<poolie> really
<poolie> when?
<suokko> Just a momment ago
<suokko> (Error ID:             OOPS-1297B857)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1297B857
<poolie> suokko: this is when you try to file a bug using apport i take it?
<poolie> rather than when you try to file one about apport?
<suokko> yes
<poolie> so, file a bug at the url i gave i guess
<poolie> attach your apport .crash file if you can
<mpt> awesome broken image icons on bug pages
<mpt> ah, bug 401520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401520 in malone "Broken image icon displays on bug pages after mouseout from importance or status fields in Chromium" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401520
<SiDi> It never happened to me, using chromium too
<ronny> sup
<ronny> is there any lib that helps seeing what branches are on lp/create new ones/remove them?
<noodles> ronny: have you already taken a look at launchpadlib? (I'm just checking now whether it enables specifically what you've requested)
<ronny> noodles: not yet, i just started to ask around
<noodles> ronny: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<ronny> i want to add bitbucket/launchpad/github support to my vcs abstraction lib soonish
<noodles> But looking at the overview, code/branches are not yet exposed (but I'm still looking further.. :) )
<noodles> hangon, ronny, you should simply be able to use bzr to do what you've asked?
<ronny> hmm, maybe, i'll have to tak a look into that
<noodles> great.
<ronny> (tough )it would be nice to be able to do things like sending merge requests
<noodles> jml: do you know if that's on the cards ^^^
<noodles> (creating MPs via the api)
<jml> zot.
 * jml reads up
<jml> noodles, yes! I just triaged a bug about that very issue.
<noodles> Great! ronny ^^
<thekorn> i think it is bug 400723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400723 in launchpad-code "Please expose a method for creating a merge proposals" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400723
<jml> ronny, noodles, however, if you having a pressing need to programmatically create merge proposals, you can send a merge directive as an attachment to an email addressed to merge@code.launchpad.net
<ronny> its not yet pressing
<jml> if you want to know more about that, #bzr is the best place to get help.
<jml> ronny, cool.
<ronny> i just wanted to grab a large set of inputs before starting with brnaching abstractions in anyvc
<jml> ronny, cool.
<jml> I think we have a large amount of exposed branch methods via the api
<jml> we're getting close to 'almost complete'
<ronny> hmk
<noodles> ronny: fyi - https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<ronny> is that xmlrpc?
<ronny> no
<ronny> hmm, the documentation still looks confusing
<ronny> bbl
<noodles> ronny: no, it's raw http, but the launchpadlib python library abstracts all that away for you (examples at https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib)
<ronny> noodles: aware of any mockup so i can run unittests against that api
<ronny> (i also need some kind of meta api for dealing with the different bugtrackers (ie trac, lp, bb, github)
<noodles> ronny: hmm... not sure what language you're using, but I like http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/mock/
<ronny> noodles: python of course :)
<twb> I just discovered that w3m can now log into launchpad!
<twb> Hooray!  Thanks, devs!
<twb> Isn't working in w3m-el, but I think that's on my end.
* noodles changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: noodles775-lunch | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: hi, I filled a question about registering Baltix series, as you told me saturday
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/77453
<mantiena-baltix> menesis: labas :)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: thank you, I see that curtis already commented it.
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe someone can tell me how I can copy sources from ubuntu archive to my PPA? I very often need to backport some software from Ubuntu development version to Ubuntu stable or LTS version and simple copy from ubuntu archive would be very useful
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: yes, but you told, that you find someone, who can create Baltix distro series ;)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: one of the LOSAs, one sec
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: thanks for help
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: re. copying from the primary archive to your PPA, you can use the LP webservice API (https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#archive)
<mantiena-baltix> I've found one way to copy, for example if I wanna copy bouml package from karmic I go to this URL:
<mantiena-baltix> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=bouml&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<mantiena-baltix> But I don't like test-rebuild-20090513 in that URL ;)
<mantiena-baltix> maybe there is some official URL for ubuntu archive ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: UI is very poor for huge archives, we also have ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages, but they are not a pleasant experience yet
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: there is not problem using the test-rebuild URL in your case, the sources are exactly the same.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: but the UI makes it hard to find specific versions.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: while you can do it very nicely via the API (one-line).
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<zsquareplusc> what's the "launchpad janitor" and why does it link a branch to a bug of my project when it does not seem to be related?
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: Doesn't test-rebuild-20090513 in URL mean, that in that URL are only older than 2009-05-13 sources ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: it if already has the specific source version you are looking for, it's fine.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: anyway, as I told you, using the API and copying directly from the primary archives is the safest way to go. Take a look at http://cprov.blogspot.com/2009/07/launchpad-api-for-ppas-part-3.html, maybe it helps.
<noodles775> zsquareplusc: what's the bug so I can take a look?
<zsquareplusc>  noodles775 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/394842
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394842 in aafigure "aa backend don't know how to handle circles" [Low,Confirmed]
<beuno> zsquareplusc, somebody pushed a branch with a --fixes=bugnumber
<zsquareplusc> beuno: thought so. so i can safely unlink that again. but should i contact the person that mistyped the bug number? if so, i'd have to do several steps to find out who it was :/
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: ok, thanks again :)
<beuno> zsquareplusc, the branch tells you who owns it. if it seems unrelated, you should be able to unlink it, yes
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: you are welcome.
<noodles775> beuno: there are a *lot* of linked bugs to that branch...
<beuno> ah
<zsquareplusc> i see my bug number in commit 104
<noodles775> Great.
<zsquareplusc> does it matter if i click the (-) on the branch or bug?
 * zsquareplusc is getting a lot of timeouts on launchpad.net
<beuno> zsquareplusc, what would you expect to happen if you did?
<zsquareplusc> beuno: that the link from my bug to the branch disapears
<beuno> correct
<beuno> that's what will happen
<beuno> (just checking to see if the UI was off)
<imexil> Hi, I tried to update my location on the map but end up being placed into the middle of no-where near Kazakhstan. What's going on?
 * noodles775 tries to reproduce it...
<noodles775> imexil: hmm... works for me. What browser are you using?
<imexil> noodles775, FF 3.0.11
 * beuno has seen this before
<beuno> sinzui knows all about it
<sinzui> imexil: click not drag to set your location
 * imexil tries this
<sinzui> imexil: the drag fix will be in production later this week
<sinzui> imexil: bug 387738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387738 in launchpad-registry "Launchpad refuses to believe that I don't live in Russia, near the Kazakhstan border." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387738
<imexil> sinzui, thanks that worked. Clicking instead of dragging is even nicer to use
<imexil> but I didn't know about ot before
<shiki-> hello all
<shiki-> I asked a question in #Ubuntu, but they redirected me here.. so..
<shiki-> can anyone help me with PPA? Want to make a package be built for 8.04,8.10,9.04. I read the howto, guide, debian standards. Prepared everything , split packages. Still, if I upload, it'll only say its the same..and it'll build it for jaunty. Even though the package name says hardy, and the changelog is the same. Where should I define it?
<shiki-> anyone?
<Ampelbein> shiki-: in changelog: <pkgname> (version) <target>; urgency=
<shiki-> yepp, did that
<noodles775> shiki-: did you also specify the package names as explained at:
<noodles775> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Building%20your%20source%20package
<shiki-> yeah
<Ampelbein> shiki-: and what's the error exactly?
<shiki-> "the same package is already.... with different..."
<shiki-> even though its not the same at all
<noodles775> shiki-: did you get a link to a log with the error that we can look at?
<Ampelbein> shiki-: you have to make a different version. like "libfoo 0.1.3~hardy~ppa1", "libfoo 0.1.3~jaunty~ppa1"
<shiki-> wait I'll retry to upload, upload it to ftp...
<shiki-> yepp
<shiki-> mediainfo_0.7.19-2~ppa1~hardy1
<shiki-> for example
<Ampelbein> shiki-: please pastebin your 3 changelog entries for the package
<shiki-> if it'd be that easy with cli..but I'll try to upload them to my server
<shiki-> "mediainfo (0.7.19-2) hardy; urgency=low" ... in changelog
<Ampelbein> shiki-: see. that's wrong. "mediainfo (0.7.19-2~ppa1~hardy1) hardy; urgency=low" should be the entry
<shiki-> ah ok..ty. will give it a try
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<dD0T> Hi, any clue why my import failes, registered a git branch and got this mail: "The import has been marked as failing." The branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mumble/master
<slicer> No ida.
<slicer> idea.
<_gpg_> hello
<_gpg_> sorry for boring you again and again. will launchpad source code will be available tomorrow ? or the date changes ?
<exarkun> How does one request a new review of a branch after more revisions have been committed to it?  Is that what the "Request another review" link does?
<exarkun> And if so, does that also cause the diff shown to be updated?
<noodles775> exarkun: If you've already gotten approval for the first branch you can either:
<exarkun> The first review's result was "Needs Changes"
<noodles775> ah I see
<exarkun> So the changes were made.  I'm wondering what the typical workflow says comes next.
<noodles775> I usually include the diff in my reply to their review, so it will appear on the MP, and that reviewer will be notified.
<noodles775> They can then update their review decision depending on your diff.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: I've read you blog about launchpad API, but I think than simple copy sources operation from ubuntu archive to PPA could be as simple as copying sources from other PPA's
<mantiena-baltix> I think it would be wise to report a wishlist bug, but I don't know agains which product to report :(
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: the UI is there, you use it and then tell me how tedious it is to isolate an specific version to be copied.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: it's not my opinion only, it's based on the experience of other heavy PPA users as well.
<exarkun> noodles775: Thanks
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: obviously we can do something to make the UI better.
<mantiena-baltix> I don't have any problems with copying sources from UI like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=bouml&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: except non-intuitive string "test-rebuild-20090513" in that URL ;)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=bouml&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: that solves your problem, but not in the case you are trying to copy 'linux', for instance -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=linux&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
 * cprov will hate himself for letting these urls be part of the channel log (and google indexes) ... 
<_gpg_> sorry for my insistance, anyone call tell me if launchpad source code publication will be done tomorrow or it's delayed ?
 * mantiena-baltix is happy for having an ability to find such URL's through internet search engines ;)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: I notice only one small problem with 'linux' source - this problem is in search engine, there should be an ability to do *exact* search and this will solve such problems, I'm right?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: yes, that would reduce the list of candidates
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: version filtering would also help.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: Why you will hate yourself for publishing such URLs?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: because people will start accessing that form
<cprov> we don't yet link to it from LP, due to performance concerns and also the fact that the UI isn't ready yet.
<mantiena-baltix> I spent almost 1 hour to find how to copy package from official ubuntu archive to my PPA, why you think that this is bad ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: 1st copying doesn't work for all cases, 2nd API are much easier to fix/extend than UI.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: although, those arguments are killed by your 'it works for me!'. Feel free to use it as much as you want.
<LarstiQ> _gpg_: delayed, let me dig that up for you
<_gpg_> LarstiQ,  thank you
<LarstiQ> _gpg_: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05078.html
<_gpg_> LarstiQ, thanks
<mantiena-baltix> copying packages from official ubuntu archives to users PPA's couses performance problems for launchpad services or just for users ?
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: I can report a bug about problems in PPA packages search engine about an ability to do *exact* search, if launchpad developers need such bugreport just tell me the product against which I should report ;)
<cr3> might anyone have any idea why I'm getting questions in the answer tracker like this for the checkbox project on launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/checkbox/+question/77585
<cr3> has there been known spamming of the answer tracker?
<phurl> hi all
<phurl> my collegue is having a problem with ssh on lp
<phurl> http://www.pastie.org/552415
<phurl> any ideas
<LarstiQ> phurl: is one of the ssh keys that is tried connected to the launchpad account he is trying to log in as?
<phurl> umm
<LarstiQ> phurl: https://edge.launchpad.net/~arianit only has 1 listed
<phurl> yes
<phurl> he did the rsa key
<didrocks> james_w: are you aware about launchpadlib executing new.py file in the cwd?
<LarstiQ> phurl: please doublecheck they match and it isn't a different key
<phurl> ok
<LarstiQ> phurl: oh, other than that, I don't think you're allowed to log in
<LarstiQ> phurl: so try with hitchhiker instead, or just `bzr info bzr+ssh://somebranch`
<phurl> ahh
<phurl> ok
<phurl> i just wanted to debug the ssh key issue
<phurl> lets see
<LarstiQ> phurl: right, but trying to get a shell is not the best way to debug that :)
<phurl> hahah
<phurl> ok
<phurl> thanks dude
<didrocks> james_w: bug #401896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401896 in launchpadlib "Launchpadlib opens any new.py file found in the path while import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401896
<e-jat> where can i learn more about launchpadlib ? mean .. how to get list of member from launchpad then write in a file
<james_w> didrocks: what's your PYTHONPATH?
<james_w> and 'python -c "import sys; print sys.path"'
<didrocks> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/222957/
<james_w> ['', is the problem
<james_w> it's like having "." in PATH
<LarstiQ> which python version/distro is that?
<didrocks> james_w: strange. I don't have . in my path. I don't know where python take that…
<LarstiQ> because we need just that too reproduce a Bazaar bug as well
<didrocks> jaunty, Python 2.6.2
<LarstiQ> didrocks: thanks!
<e-jat> can someone help me to create API from this question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/74120
 * e-jat i mean .. teach me .. i already go through apidoc .. but still blurr ..
<e-jat> anyone?
<didrocks> LarstiQ: it's still an issue as whoever adds a new.py in PYTHONPATH or PATH will then executes its new.py file
<didrocks> (just in importing launchpadlib)
<LarstiQ> didrocks: sure, but on Lenny '' is not in PYTHONPATH, and no one adds a new.py to what is on sys.path
<didrocks> LarstiQ: I have a new.py in my PYTHONPATH in quickly project, that's why I encountered the bug :)
 * LarstiQ nods at didrocks 
<LarstiQ> didrocks: in the cwd though, right?
<Ampelbein> e-jat: where are you stuck? can you pastebin your current code?
<e-jat> Ampelbein: im stuck after getting the oauth token ..
<didrocks> LarstiQ: not really, just in path, consequently (the new.py in cwd was only for making something easily reproduceable)
 * e-jat new to api code
<LarstiQ> didrocks: ehm, you _do_ know that you're shadowing a builtin module that way?
<didrocks> LarstiQ: oh, I never used it. Yes, tried with ipython and it load a builtin module. So, ok, it's my bad and I have to find another way for loading my templates (without adding them to pythonpath)
<didrocks> LarstiQ: thanks for noticing this (and thanks james_w too :))
<LarstiQ> didrocks: np
<didrocks> LarstiQ: do you have also '' in sys.path? I tried in different machines and that's always the case here
<LarstiQ> didrocks: no, it is not in sys.path
<LarstiQ> oh
<LarstiQ> it does seem to be
<LarstiQ> but not when I checked in bzr
<didrocks> hum…
<LarstiQ> didrocks: echo -e 'import sys\nprint sys.path' > /tmp/test.py
<LarstiQ> didrocks: python /tmp/test.py
<LarstiQ> didrocks: I recall the documentation stating '' is added if the filename of the script can not be determined
<LarstiQ> james_w: ^^ python -c is not a sufficient check for including cwd on sys.path
<james_w> ah
<james_w> my apologies
<LarstiQ> http://docs.python.org/library/sys.html#sys.path
<james_w> so the problem is the shadowing of the stdlib module?
<LarstiQ> If the script directory is not available (e.g. if the interpreter is invoked interactively or if the script is read from standard input), path[0] is the empty string, which directs Python to search modules in the current directory first.
<LarstiQ> specifically
<didrocks> james_w: yes. We will rename 'new' to 'create' in quickly to avoid that.
<james_w> cool
<LarstiQ> didrocks: can you confirm '' is not on sys.path with Jaunty, 2.6.2 if you run test.py?
<didrocks> LarstiQ: no, but /tmp IS in sys.path
<LarstiQ> didrocks: right, that makes sense
<didrocks> and then, the issue comes from there if you have a new.py file in the same directory than your script :)
 * LarstiQ growls at launchpad making it hard to find the duplicate he seeks
<LarstiQ> luckily google and site: know
<LarstiQ> didrocks, james_w: so, there are situations where '' does get on the path when I don't expect it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/304891
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304891 in bzr "bzr doesn't work in parent directories of python packages with certain names (dup-of: 72227)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 72227 in bzr "should avoid loading modules from working directory" [High,Invalid]
<LarstiQ> this should not happen, and I'd very much like to know how to reproduce it
<didrocks> LarstiQ: ok, even bzr code has been trapped with this :)
<LarstiQ> didrocks: yeah, though as you can see from the dupe, it happened because PYTHONPATH=foo:$PYTHONPATH
<LarstiQ> didrocks: with PYTHONPATH previously being empty
<didrocks> LarstiQ: oh yes…
<micahg> is there a bug with the bugs module?  My GPG sig is being displayed...
<micahg> should I just subscribe to bug 161822 or open a new bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161822 in malone "new bugs by email requires gpg signature but does not strip it from bug report" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161822
<micahg> I was replying
<Ampelbein> wgrant: still there? problem with launchpadlib: launchpad.people["ubuntu-my"].addMember(person=members[0], status="Approved") works on staging, gives "ValueError: Invalid value '"Approved"' for parameter 'status': valid values are: "Proposed", "Approved", "Administrator", "Deactivated", "Expired", "Declined", "Invited", "Invitation declined" on edge.
<wgrant> Ampelbein: I am here, but I've no idea about that.
<wgrant> Sure you didn't typo it?
<Ampelbein> wgrant: well, i copied the ValueError line directly from the session.
<micahg> wgrant: if you get a chance, can you look at my issue above?
<wgrant> Ampelbein: But did you copy the original expression from the staging or edge session?
<wgrant> micahg: That's the bug.
<micahg> great, thanks
<Ampelbein> wgrant: it's the same script. works with staging, doesn't on edge.
<Ampelbein> and in the value error you see '"Approved"', which is the reply from the lp-api
<wgrant> Ah, now that is interesting.
<Ng> pls can launchpad have magic for when I guess a /ubuntu/+source/<packagename> URL wrong that finds me some suggestions instead of asking me if I lost something? :)
<wgrant> Ampelbein: What if you add 'httplib.debuglevel = 1' to the script, before you import launchpadlib? Then run both, look for any differences, and pastebin the addMember request (remembering to sanitise the OAuth sig)
<Ampelbein> i'll try
<Ampelbein> thanks
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Oops, httplib2, not httplib
<james_w> how does LP handle it when there are lots of OAuth consumers out there with the same consumer key and different consumer secrets?
<myfenris> :) need to redo then ;]
<james_w> I'm sure there are plenty of consumers called "testing"
<wgrant> james_w: I think the name is just a user-friendly identifier for revocation - not actually used for anything. I have lots of consumers named the same.
<james_w> wgrant: but it is used for something in the protocol
<james_w> in the specification of the protocol rather
#launchpad 2009-07-21
<jml> james_w, hello
 * jml afk
<james_w> I assume that it doesn't verify the key matches, essentially allowing spoofing of a consumer, but given that it allows any consumer anyway, that's not too much of an issue
<james_w> hey jml
<james_w> it just can't change the way it responds based on consumer, which given the consumer secret often won't be secret isn't something you would want to do anyway
<wgrant> james_w: Why isn't the consumer secret secret?
<james_w> well, that depends on the consumer
<james_w> for a desktop app you would have to distribute the "secret" to all users
<james_w> LP and another hosted service could decide to agree on a specific consumer name an secret to check
<james_w> if they wanted different behaviour
<wgrant> Why would you distribute the secret to all users? The users create the secret when they authorize the application to use their Launchpad account.
<james_w> no, the consumer secret
<Ampelbein> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223111/ - no apparent failure to see
<wgrant> Note that the Consumer Key and Consumer Secret are not the same thing.
<james_w> the app could generate this on first use, but then you can't check the consumer key against the consumer secret anyway
<wgrant> The Key is the nameish thing which the example gives as 'just testing'
<wgrant> It isn't secret.
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> there's no change to the security properties of the protocol as far as I can see, you just can't identify particular consumers reliably
<wgrant> james_w: You mean you can't identify a particular piece of software? You can identify the user reliably.
<james_w> yeah, consumer as distinct from user
<james_w> OAuth has 3 parties, with the user and consumer distinct
<wgrant> It's a bit strange, because in the docs the consumer is generally a web service.
<wgrant> Whereas in LP's case it generally isn't.
<james_w> if the consumer is able to keep it's secret secret then the service provide can reliably identify them and modify its behaviour
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Sure you didn't omit something there? There's no addMember request.
<james_w> yeah, OAuth is designed for the web, and they state that it doesn't work very well here for the desktop case
<wgrant> james_w: Keep its *key* secret?
<wgrant> The key is not a secret.
<james_w> no, secret
<james_w> secret secret
<james_w> Consumer Key:
<james_w>     A value used by the Consumer to identify itself to the Service Provider.
<james_w> Consumer Secret:
<james_w>     A secret used by the Consumer to establish ownership of the Consumer Key.
<wgrant> The key is the name identifying the consumer.
<wgrant> Ah.
<james_w> everyone can know "flickr" is called flickr
<james_w> but we can't know their "secret"
<wgrant> Right.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: the addmember request comes directly before the "send: 'GET /beta/~ubuntu-my...."
<james_w> it's conflicting with the usual definition of "key" as "secret part of the knowledge"
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Oh, you removed it? That's the one I needed to see - just drop the oauth_* parameters from the URL.
<wgrant> james_w: Right, it's rather confusing.
<wgrant> james_w: Why would LP want to change its behaviour based on the consumer key?
<james_w> it might not, but the OAuth spec states that it is something that you can do if you trust the consumer
<james_w> I originally asked before thinking it all through, so I thought that having conflicting consumer secrets for a particular key would have implications beyond what I now think it does
<Ampelbein> wgrant: that is all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223114/
<Ampelbein> i just removed the oauth_ parts
<james_w> interesting diversion though, thanks
<wgrant> Ampelbein: There was no line with ws.op=addMember?
<Ampelbein> no, none. for the record, myfenris has the issue, i've been msging with him for quite some time to get the job done.
<myfenris> thanks to Ampelbein
<myfenris> helping me up for hours..
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Ah, now I see why I was confused.
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Now wadllib checks the parameters client-side.
<wgrant> As of a week ago.
<wgrant> But my wadllib checkout is from two weeks ago, so when I grepped for that error it only appeared in the server-side code.
<myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223119/ <-- all error
<Ampelbein> myfenris: i told you not to do that! there is private information there.
<myfenris> Ampelbein, my bad.. :(
<wgrant> It's not too dangerous - those signatures are only good for issuing those particular requests.
<wgrant> Which are all read-only.
<wgrant> But still not a good idea.
<myfenris> sorry for that ..
<Ampelbein> wgrant: the complete script I wanted myfenris to use is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/223124/ - it's a simple script and I don't really know why it's failing.
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Well, I can't get a recent version of launchpadlib to work at all. I'd suggest filing a bug against launchpadlib.
<wgrant> It's certainly not your fault.
<wgrant> And it might be some version incompatibility.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: ok, will do that. thanks for help.
<wgrant> beuno: Re. bug #394542: I see project group icons have returned, but not distribution ones.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394542 in launchpad-registry "Project group and distribution links lack custom icons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394542
<wgrant> Or is the revision missing from edge?
<beuno> wgrant, hrm
 * beuno looks
<wgrant> (https://edge.launchpad.net/ lacks the Ubuntu icon)
<beuno> damn
<beuno> you're right
<beuno> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> beuno: You can't slip this in with that other trivial sprite fix?
<beuno> wgrant, I can try, yes
<pygi> hey folks
<pygi> I am trying to use LP OpenID stuff to login into one of my apps
<pygi> and I get only my username from it
<pygi> am I doing something wrong or can it indeed send only username?
<wgrant> pygi: Consumers have to be whitelisted to get other details.
<pygi> wgrant, how does one do that?
<pygi> is it a global LP stuff, or per-account?
<wgrant> pygi: Not sure. I'd try asking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<pygi> wgrant, will do. Thank your sir! :)
<wgrant> It's global.
<pygi> ah
<pygi> ok, so I don't have to ask now :P
<wgrant> Why not?
<pygi> wgrant, well, you just said its global :)
<pygi> and since the service is not ready yet... :)
<wgrant> Ah.
<pygi> wgrant, thanks for the help :)
<dash> hi, any known issues with loggerhead at the moment? i'm getting "Internal Server Error" when trying to view files
<dash> for example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~washort/ecru/trunk/annotate/head%3A/pysrc/ecru/nodes.py
<jml> spm, ^^
<spm> gah. looking.
 * dash tries to not feel too smug about someone _else's_ server breaking
<spm> dash: cool. nothing wrong with the server. /me suspects something else. mwhudson? ^^ <<
<spm> dash: heh
 * jml tries a thing.
<jml> it doesn't appear to be a problem with the branch itself.
<spm> cool. so if you start here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~washort/ecru/trunk/files/head%3A/pysrc/ecru/ and select node.py - internal error. sweet.
<spm> nodes.py
<dash> yeah this was working earlier today
<dash> ~6hours ago
<spm> hrm. so codebrowse *was* restarted about 4 hours ago.... codebrowse update. hrm. mwhudson?
<mwhudson> dash: it's a bzr bug
<mwhudson> erm, maybe
<dash> Excitement
 * mwhudson tries some tings
<mwhudson> oh hm, maybe not
<mwhudson> !!
<mwhudson> dash: it's this bug http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~washort/ecru/trunk/annotate/head%3A/pysrc/ecru/nodes.py
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> obviously
<mwhudson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/382765
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 382765 in loggerhead "history.py uses deprecated (and deleted) ProgressBarStack" [Critical,Triaged]
<mwhudson> ^ this one
<mwhudson> but i've never been able to reproduce it before
<dash> well i get that when I run loggerhead _here_
<dash> so I did vaguely wonder how you guys were getting loggerhead to work :)
<mwhudson> so it's your fault!
<dash> sorry, didn't mean to collapse the waveform
<mwhudson> once you've noticed the problem, quantum tunnelling means loggerhead breaks everywhere
<mwhudson> :)
<mwhudson> wow ./serve-branches http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~washort/ecru/trunk isn't very performant
<mwhudson> (to no surprise at all(
<dash> i think i patched this once then made the mistake of installing a new loggerhead deb
<mwhudson> well, now i can reproduce it, i'll fix the bug i guess
<dash> \o/
<mwhudson> i'm a little worried because the comment in the code about bzrlib's progress bar code not being thread safe looks to still be true
 * mwhudson tries some things
<mwhudson> grumf
<compengi`> do you have server issues on bazaar.launchpad.net?
<mwhudson> compengi`: not that i know about, what are you seeing?
<compengi`> Internal Server Error
<mwhudson> compengi`: at which url?
<compengi`> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/%2Bjunk/Cirssi/annotate/head%3A/Cirssi.pl
<mwhudson> compengi`: hmm
<mwhudson> compengi`: yes, there is a problem here
<mwhudson> compengi`: i'm fixing it now :)
<compengi`> okay :)
<beuno> wgrant, still around?
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> \o/
<spiv> Oh hey, look at that.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i was told that several parts of Launchpad will not be freed
<meoblast001> i was told this is the automatic packager and some other part
<beuno> meoblast001, it's all been opened
<meoblast001> is this true?
<beuno> yes
<meoblast001> every last bit has been freed?
<beuno> well, it's true that it's been opened
<beuno> nothing has been left back
<beuno> not even the history
<meoblast001> history?
<spiv> meoblast001: the source control repository (bzr, naturally) has been released, not just a tarball of the current code.
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> what about that automatic packager
<meoblast001> i heard it was "Canonical's secret sauce" and there was no plan to free it
<spiv> If it's part of Launchpad, it's been released.
<spiv> That includes soyuz.
<spiv> Grab the code and see for yourself! :)
<meoblast001> i want to make sure everything running on the official Canonical Launchpad server can be downloaded, modified, redistributed, etc
<beuno> meoblast001, the decision to not open has been reverted
<mwhudson> meoblast001: the only thing you can't download is the config files
<beuno> so *everything* is open source now
<meoblast001> :)
<meoblast001> amazing
<meoblast001> so i can remove the text at the bottom of this page then http://mysticgalaxies.com/amethyst/code.html
<mwhudson> meoblast001: if not knowing the name of our database servers causes you a severe problem...
<beuno> meoblast001, yes, you can remove the threatening text  :)
<meoblast001> it's not threatening :P
<meoblast001> people were getting angry at me for using Launchpad
<meoblast001> that specific program i write is written to make a free alternative to the flash format, ticked people off that they had to use nonfree software just to get to it
<meoblast001> but i'll let them know
<meoblast001> and put a note that Launchpad is being freed on that page (after i verify it myself online)
<meoblast001> this is amazing news :D thank you everyone
<mwhudson> feel free to blog/tweet/dent about it :)
<meoblast001> :) i'm not angry at Canonical anymore
<rockstar> Shoot, I just yelled it.  That's kinda like tweeting it, right?
<beuno> rockstar, short-range tweet
<meoblast001> who here works at Canonical?
 * meoblast001 gets curious of these things
<beuno> meoblast001, like half of us  :)
<meoblast001> beuno: you do?
<mwhudson> meoblast001: me
<meoblast001> i see
<beuno> mwhudson, yes. And rockstar, and kfogel, and jml, and thumper, and sinzui, and....
<meoblast001> ok, i hope you guys don't hate me, i'm one of those guys who corrects people when they say "Linux" referring to a complete system
<meoblast001> but thank you all on the decision
<kfogel> meoblast001: hey, we're glad too :-).  You're welcome.
<kfogel> meoblast001: for the record: that was Mark Shuttleworth's call.
<mwhudson> meoblast001: we're all pretty happy about it too :)
<meoblast001> tell him i said thanks :)
<meoblast001> took me a few minutes to remember what site i wanted to go to... brainstorm.ubuntu.com was it
<micahg> yay on the LP release
<micahg> but, I'm wondering why there's no deb package?
<beuno> micahg, it's really not that type of application  :)
 * sharkbait imagines doing sudo apt-get install launchpad :)
<micahg> why not?
<micahg> it should be like any other?
<micahg> If I want to install mantis or bugzilla I get pacakges
<micahg> mediawiki
<mwhudson> there's no pleasing some people!
 * micahg is very happy :)
<sharkbait> oh, there's a mediawiki package?
<micahg> just asking why
<micahg> I thought there was
<sharkbait> that would have saved me lots of time :)
<micahg> yep
<mwhudson> micahg: anyway, i guess there's no real reason
<sharkbait> lots easier than configuring apache :)
<micahg> I'm backporting bzr so I can install for myself :)
<mwhudson> but we don't deploy launchpad using a deb, so there's no packaging for it
<micahg> should I file a bug?
<micahg> ah
<sharkbait> it would be a massive package
<micahg> how big is it?
<micahg> I just reread the blog post
<sharkbait> I don't know, I'm not there yet
<micahg> it seems like it's more for people to develop than to run...
<sharkbait> but the dependencies are 281mb
<beuno> micahg, ~100mb IIRC
<mwhudson> micahg: yes, it is
<micahg> that's not so bad
<micahg> can I file a request for a deb package?
 * micahg wants to install this at work :)
<elmo> micahg: as mwhudson said, we don't deploy it as a deb, there's very little incentive for us to produce or maintain packages for it
<elmo> micahg: OTOH, it's open source, so if you want to do that, you could always provide patches
<micahg> well, wouldn't it be nice to offer it as a package on ubuntu-server
<sharkbait> someone will eventually provide unofficial debs, just like with chromium :)
<micahg> I guess I should file a needs packaging in ubuntu then :)
<stub> You really don't want to run 'your own Launchpad' except for development. You end up with an overly complicated system - you are better off using tools designed for single project or small groups of projects.
<micahg> no, I do want my own launchpad
<micahg> I need a private instance
<micahg> stub: what tools compare to launchpad in functionality?
<micahg> oh, what license is it under?
<sharkbait> I personally want to install lp to contribute by fixing a bug I filed ~1 year ago :)
<elmo> micahg: https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadLicense
<micahg> ok, bug 402073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402073 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] launchpad" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402073
<micahg> let ubuntu do it :)
<micahg> no need for you guys to bother with it
<lifeless> micahg: you may not be aware, but launchpad can host private projects too - after all, it hosted launchpads development for a long time :)
<micahg> yes, but for work, we can't stuff hosted
<micahg> that's cool that it hosts its own development though
<poolie> jml, everyone, way to go!
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<jml> \o/
<jml> poolie, thanks :)
<poolie> i turn my back for a bit and... :)
<noodles775> whohoo
<kfogel> noodles775: :-)
<micahg> is LP postgres only?
<dash> you want to run it on oracle? :)
<micahg> mysql :)
<mwhudson> it's pretty much postgres only yes
<micahg> is there a reason why postgres was chosen over mysql?
<noodles775> stub: ^^^
<noodles775> (you might know some of the background there?)
<jmarsden> Congratulations to all involved on the open sourcing of LaunchPad!  I noticed that all 3 links under Tools on the front page of the wiki https://dev.launchpad.net are not readable by mere mortals (non-Canonical employees?), even when I am logged in to the LaunchPad wiki... is that intentional?  Perhaps a comment that these are "for Canonical staff only" (or whatever the restriction is) would be helpful to newcomers?
 * jml looks
<stub> micahg: PostgreSQL supported most of the features we thought we would need and MySQL did not. The other contender was Oracle, and for a while we made sure we would be able to switch to Oracle if necessary but PG has worked great.
<stub> This was about 2004
<jml> jmarsden, I'll fix those up. I think at least one is now obsolete.
<jmarsden> jml: Thanks :)
<micahg> stub: how integrated is the DB in the code?
<jml> hmmm.
<jml> jmarsden, I don't have permission to fix the front page, it seems!
<stub> Highly. We make use of PostgreSQL specific features, such as some of the SQL language extensions, PL/pgSQL and Python stored procedures, triggers, functional indexes, automatic load balancing over the replicas is Slony-I specific ...
<micahg> ah, ok, so bascially to change DB engines is a total rewrite
<jmarsden> jml: OK... thanks for trying :)
<stub> transactional DDL, tsearch2 full text search, database permissions...
 * micahg is a web developer
<jml> kfogel, spm, can you give me permissions to edit the dev.lp.net front page?
<jml> jmarsden, I haven't finished trying yet :)
<jmarsden> So I see...
<kfogel> jmarsden: you don't have them?
<kfogel> whups
<kfogel> jmarsden: sorry
<kfogel> jmarsden: bad completion of "jml" :-)
<kfogel> jml: you don't have perms?
<kfogel> let me see
<jmarsden> No problem...
<jml> kfogel, apparently not!
<kfogel> jml: asking over in canonical irc, this is an admin question
<jml> jmarsden, fixed.
<jmarsden> jml: Thanks
<pkern> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/annotate/head%3A/lib/canonical/buildd/README gives me Internal Server Error.
<mwhudson> pkern: me too
<mwhudson> spm: if you've not gone to sleep yet...
<pkern> Where's the Soyuz code in there?
<mwhudson> pkern: soyuz is mostly in lib/lp/soyuz
<mwhudson> pkern: and lib/lp/otherthings
<al-maisan> grep is your friend ;)
<al-maisan> find/grep even
<pkern> I did just use loggerhead.
<pkern> al-maisan: Oh hi (:
<al-maisan> hello pkern :)
<compengi`> mwhudson, good morning again. it looks like it's a nasty issue with the server... ?
<mwhudson> compengi`: it affects annotating certain files, it's not that bad, but it's a bit ugly
<mwhudson> compengi`: the fix will get rolled out automatically in ~12 hours, it would be nice to find a sysadmin to blat it into place earlier
<compengi`> mwhudson, is it caused by my files?
<carlos> hey
<carlos> congratulations for the release!
<bigjools> hey carlos!
<mwhudson> compengi`: no
<pkern> The bzr branching takes ages...
<carlos> pkern: just released, huge branch....
<james_w> woo. Thanks all, and congratulations.
<carlos> did you split out lazr from launchpad so it can be used to develop other web applications or there is still something left to reach that point? (I know some lazr libraries where already released)
<carlos> but I'm more interested on the whole framework
<bigjools> carlos: yeah it was split out a while ago
<S-i-A> hi
<carlos> bigjools: and is there any documentation about how to put all that together? or is just a matter of getting Zope and start adding such libraries on top of it?
<S-i-A> we need review https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.8/+imports anyone can her accept that?
<S-i-A> imported file is downloaded from launchpad self, also don't send a strings error to me :)
<bigjools> carlos: I've no idea, sorry.
<carlos> bigjools: ok, thanks
<pkern> How big is the repo approx.?
<bigjools> 150M approx
<spiv> The Getting page probably should mention that.  I'll edit it now.
<pkern> Well, it looks like bzr slowness also contributes to the download time a lot.
<pkern> Or the servers can't do more than 40kB/s but I doubt that.
<LarstiQ> bzr itself is much faster than 40kB/s
<dpm> Congratulations for the release Launchpad people! Happy open-sourcing day ;) !
<pkern> Hah, MemoryError and a crash.
<lifeless> LarstiQ: we'rehaving folk pull from http, which will add some overhead
<pkern> bzr on my server did this, OpenVZ for the blame.  But it ate 900M on my laptop already.
<lifeless> LarstiQ: and there is some chance we're getting dos:P
<LarstiQ> lifeless: yes, and everyone at it at the same time
<LarstiQ> pkern: which version of bzr?
<pkern> It's HTTP of course that's being a reason for slowness.  But seriously, fetching shouldn't load "everything" into memory.
<pkern> Is it possible to continue pulls?
<lifeless> pkern: it doesn't load everything into memory
<pkern> LarstiQ: 1.17 on my laptop, 1.16 on the server.
<pkern> lifeless: That's why I quoted it.
<pkern> pkern    18650 31.0 55.0 933572 837628 pts/4   S+   10:10   8:43 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/bzr branch lp:launchpad
<pkern> 55% of my memory is currently in bzr...
<pkern> [#########|          ] 112129KB   103KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream
<LarstiQ> pkern: resuming is possible, might need some shuffling around depending on how you started
<lifeless> we're definitely seeing interest :)
<lifeless> pkern: thats certainly higher than I'd have expected
<pkern> Well it's late and huge though.  It's probably a pain to set up.
<lifeless> pkern: I'd let it finish
<lifeless> pkern: you've pulled ~2/3rds of it now
<pkern> I life non-linear progress bars... not.
<LarstiQ> pkern: are you at Debconf?
<bigjools> lifeless: last time I pulled a branch that size, bzr got to 900M resident
<bigjools> with 1.17rc-something
<pkern> LarstiQ: I am.
<LarstiQ> k
<balor> Are there any launchpad .debs? I can't seem to see them on dev.launchpad.net
<lifeless> pkern: its a bug
<bigjools> it's not packaged
<lifeless> both the slowness, and probably the speed
<lifeless> I'm filing it now
<bigjools> lifeless: 900M resident is a bug for sure :)
<pkern> thrashing...
<pkern> X stopped responding for a while.
<lifeless> bigjools: a) always file bus when that happens, please.
<lifeless> bigjools: can't fix what we don't know about
<lifeless> bigjools: b) was that over http or bzr
<bigjools> lifeless: a) yes, I told kfogel and thought he was handling it, but my bad.  b) http
<bigjools> it was part of the pull testing we did before going open
<pkern> I mean you must have noticed such issues earlier? ;-)
<lifeless> pkern: first I heard of it; and am a bzr dev
<lifeless> bigjools: well future ref - make sure a bzr dev knows, please:)
<MaWaLe> is the only way to have LP is to use bzr? there isn't a packaged LP? (.deb or .tar.gz or else)
<lifeless> MaWaLe: bzr only
<MaWaLe> thx lifeless : the purpose is to hold a classroom for our LoCo on it. And this way, we have to give them a little intro to the use of bzr :)
<MaWaLe> lifeless :  is it planned to add it like an available package with Ubuntu?
<lifeless> MaWaLe: LP is complex to get up and running, even if someone did they'd need to rebrand it (see the announcement and wiki pages for details)
<bigjools> there are no plans to package it
<LarstiQ> is there a FAQ this question could be added to? It's the third time in a couple of hours it gets asked now.
<MaWaLe> not even a PPA?
<bigjools> yes, I'll sort it
<lifeless> MaWaLe: certainly we don't have any plans to package it - we don't deploy it via packages
<MaWaLe> thx all for your answers
<lifeless> bigjools: kfogel's text was pretty good, I thought
<lifeless> bigjools: in one of the announcement thingies
<bigjools> lifeless: I missed that then, I'll look again
<lifeless> it wasn't precisely on packaging
<LarstiQ> bigjools: elmo gave I think a reasonable concise answer in here
<lifeless> but rather about the icons etc aspect, which is connected
<bigjools> ok, I'll see if I can copy & paste that bit
<elmo> we should probably add stub's bit about postgres dependency too
<elmo> I suspect that'll become a FAQ too
<LarstiQ> elmo: oh right
<bigjools> stub: can you give me a paste of what you said, I can slot it into the wiki.
<elmo> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223374/
<bigjools> ta
<pkern> Already pulling for an hour, oh well.
<lifeless> pkern: lots of folk are downloading it it seems ;)
<lifeless> I've filed bug 402114 about the performance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402114 in bzr "too many http requests with 2a fetches" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402114
<bigjools> lifeless: does that cover the huge memory usage or should I file another?
<lifeless> bigjools: please file another; I suspect they are linked though, so perhaps mention 402114
<bigjools> ok
<lifeless> branching tip *should* be 'read 14 packs, churn CPU while checking they are compressed well. Done.'
<lifeless> but its doing lots of little reads; this could be data specific
<lifeless> or a bug
<lifeless> and if its data specific we may be creating that ourselves (bug in the writer), or working badly with whats on disk (bug in the reader)
<pkern> Probably you should tar up a current checkout and offer that for download and later pulling.
<pkern> Memory usage doesn't grow anymore but...
<pkern> [#########-          ] 198662KB     0KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream
<pkern> After 1,5h
<lifeless> pkern: you'll note I marked the bug critical :)
<pkern> lifeless: Right.  I was also bothered by having to upgrade bzr on jaunty.  I already had Ubuntu to be able to branch stuff...  and now the latest release isn't sufficient.
<lifeless> pkern: launchpad is a very big project with lots of history
<lifeless> pkern: as you may know bzr has had some scaling problems, which the 2a format, that launchpad's branches are in, fixes.
<lifeless> pkern: in 1.9 format launchpads code base was about 500MB
<bigjools> lifeless: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/402139
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402139 in bzr "Branching a large branch eats memory like crazy" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> thanks
<pkern> lifeless: Ok
<pkern> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/.bzr/repository/packs/c0ae45a26df55c3bfbb79c0523c4de78.pack: Unable to handle http code 504: Gateway Time-out
<Adys> Hiya all. Is it possible to change the assigned launchpad email address?
<pkern> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/pkern/launchpad/.bzr/branch/".
<pkern> Crap.  How do I continue?
<lifeless> pkern: :<
<pkern> Organizers broke the net.
<lifeless> pkern: at your end?
<bigjools> and the story isn't even on slashdot yet :/
<lifeless> pkern: to do an incremental pull, do this:
<pkern> lifeless: Can you tell me if I can continue that or not?
<pkern> Ok.
<lifeless> bzr branch  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel newbranch -r 1
<lifeless> cd newbranch
<lifeless> bzr pull -r 1000 [or pick some number]
<lifeless> bzr pull -r 2000 [or pick some number]
<lifeless> etc
<pkern> The point is, how do I continue what I already pulled?
<pkern> Not at all?
<lifeless> you can't, bzr will have rolled the transaction back
<pkern> pkern@asterix:~/launchpad$ du -hs .
<pkern> 52K	.
<pkern> Oh yayes.  I'll give up for today then.
<lifeless> (sorry). We'd like to make large pulls automatically incremental, but its not as simple as one might think.
<pkern> lifeless: thanks anyway
<lifeless> I'll note that none of the major DVCS's (except _maybe_ darcs) do that
<lifeless> bah
<j^> hi, randomly browsing through code on bazaar.launchpad.net i get an Internal Server Error,
<j^> i.e. at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~entertainer-releases/entertainer/trunk/annotate/head%3A/entertainerlib/decorators.py
<mwhudson> j^: yes, will be fixed in the next automatic rollout :/
<mwhudson> (in about 10 hours now i guess)
<j^> wonderful
<joaopinto> hello, is there a problem with bzr right now ? It is taking ages to do a small checkout
<lifeless> launchpad just got open sourced
<lifeless> and we're getting rather more traffic than normal :)
<joaopinto> ah ok, tks :)
<MaWaLe> bzr seems to be down :(
<MaWaLe> the download is frozen since 15 minutes now
<LarstiQ> lifeless: fwiw, against http: $HOME/bin/bzr branch lp:launchpad  933.91s user 7.68s system 35% cpu 44:13.54 total
<lifeless> LarstiQ: you're logged in right?
<lifeless> LarstiQ: if so, well its good that it worked - what 15 minutes?
<lifeless> but we're pointing folk at http to manage the load
<lifeless> MaWaLe: frozen? bzr should be updating the spinner and bytes downloaded
<LarstiQ> lifeless: I'm not logged in
<MaWaLe> lifeless :  i'm speaking about the progress bar :)
<lifeless> MaWaLe: if its sitting in the middle, thats normal
<MaWaLe> okay : so it's okay
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar.launchpad.net slow - being looked into | https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<MaWaLe> thx lifeless
<lifeless> MaWaLe: there may be something wrong, I'm alerting a sysadmin currently
<MaWaLe> lifeless :  suddenly the process stopped and when i restart it again i have an error message
<MaWaLe> i'm doing that on a Karmic Laptop
<MaWaLe> do you think that i would try on a Jaunty one?
<MaWaLe> actually i'm asked to do a partial upgrade :(
<LarstiQ> bigjools: is the bzr required for 2a sufficiently pointed out, ppas and such?
<LarstiQ> MaWaLe: no, that should be ok
<bigjools> LarstiQ: it is mentioned, but the PPA location is not, I'll add it to the dev wiki, thanks.
<lifeless> MaWaLe: see if its better now
<MaWaLe> lifeless :  i have to wait for the partial upgrade :(
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<MaWaLe> lifeless :  thx, it's a little bit better
<MaWaLe> i fixed the broken stopped-update and now i'm trying again
<sumanah> congrats on opening the source!
<MaWaLe> someone can tell me the size of the LP branch !!!!
<bigjools> MaWaLe: it tells you on the page with the instructions on how to get it, but to save you a page load it's about 150M
<MaWaLe> sorry bigjools i didn't pay attention on it :( thx anyway ;)
<bigjools> MaWaLe: no prob :)
<sumanah> hi leonardr
<wgrant> loggerhead doesn't like viewing files at the moment.
<bigjools> I'm trying to get hold of someone who might be able to fix this and the slowness
<wgrant> If only this DVCS were not so C.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's working fine here
<wgrant> bigjools: I've tried several branches, and on not one of them can I annotate a file.
<wgrant> (some of these have almost no history, and the 500 is faster than a timeout)
<bigjools> right, yeah that bit doesn't work.  I have a suspicion that it's a bug that was recently fixed
<bigjools> today's release might sort it
 * gnomefreak can push sunbird branch just fine but for some reason firefox branch will not push using sftp or bzr+ssh, i was asked to try in here from #bzr they thinks its a hosting issue
<gnomefreak> oh maybe not just me?
<Ursinha> bigjools, I thought the release would be tomorrow?
<bigjools> Ursinha: urgh, yes, brain fart
<ryanakca> Is there anything planned for bug 401723 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401723 in kubuntu-website "keyserver port number is non standard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401723
<jithine> hi sorry if its already asked , I am always getting time out error when reporting bugs
<jithine> its been like this the entire day
<gnomefreak> why hasnt PPA been upgraded to use GCC-4.4 its checking for 4.2 for karmic builds
<wgrant> gnomefreak: What are you talking about? PPA builds are not special like that.
<gnomefreak> checking whether the C compiler (gcc-4.2  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions) works... no
<gnomefreak> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
<wgrant> That's your package.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i found this issue something i over looked thanks
<sladen> so July 21st it was after all
<wgrant> sladen: Yes. And they did release the whole lot after all. With history. A nice surprise.
<gnomefreak> my poush to branch is stalling out at [###############\    ] Copying content texts:Copied record 1211/1295   no matter usin ssh+bzr or sftp any ideas?
<gnomefreak> s/poush/push
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Well, there is a bit of Slashdotting in progress.
<gnomefreak> ok just didnt understand why sunbird push was fine and ff push isnt
<gnomefreak> AskHL: as for tbird-2 patches they are all there and also all there in sunbird. ill work on tbird-2 fix for that bug in a bit. just need to see if ff will push
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<sladen> what's the simplist bzr pull command to fetch the source without the rocketfuel crap?
<wgrant> sladen: bzr get lp:launchpad. But that won't get you anywhere near running it.
<wgrant> And will take ages.
<sladen> wgrant: am I right in thinking that /running/ LP has a hard dependency upon Jaunty (via Python2.4) and yet Jaunty only ships Bzr 1.13 (which is not sufficient to check it out)
<wgrant> sladen: It seems so.
<bigjools> sladen: please read https://dev.launchpad.net/FAQ
<sladen> bigjools: I have, and unless I'm blind, it doesn't address it.
<beuno> sladen, you need bzr 1.16.1 or newer
<wgrant> The dependency on the new bzr makes sense.
<beuno> because Launchpad is in the 2a format
<wgrant> As it needs 2a.
<sladen> beuno: ...which is not in Jaunty?
<wgrant> And 2a is awesome.
<beuno> sladen, correct
<bigjools> why does it need to be in Jaunty?
<wgrant> Lots of Lp's deps aren't in any release.
<sladen> beuno: so that you can download and then run lp on the same install...
<wgrant> PPAs solve that problem quite effectively.
<bigjools> ah you want to *run* it now then?
<sinzui> sladen: python and bzr development is happening quicker that Ubuntu development and LTS, so Launchpad gets uses Ubuntu + PPA + eggs to keep everything current.
<bigjools> I thought you wanted to gets the source without the "rocketfuel crap"
<sladen> bigjools: but that question was 5 minutes earlier :)
<bigjools> sladen: I updated the FAQ
<sladen> bigjools: bargin, ta!
<dD0T> Hello. Can anyone help me figureing out why my branch import failed? The error message doesn't tell me anything https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mumble/master . THanks
<noodles775> rockstar: ^^^
<noodles775> dD0T: for what it's worth, there seem to have been a number of import issues over the past 24 hrs (at least that I've seen), so it may be a more general issue.
<dD0T> noodles775: I guess then I'll have to wait for it to be resolved and just retry later?
<noodles775> dD0T: or hopefully we'll hear from one of the code guys (I'm keen to know too)
<dD0T> Also it is possible to delete existing branches? We switched from svn to git.
<noodles775> dD0T: yes, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+faq/571
<noodles775> dD0T: so if you get a chance, create a question to have the old one deleted.
<sladen> wgrant: have you managed to get the full 150MB yet?
<wgrant> sladen: Just passed the 250MB mark...
<dD0T> noodles775: I see. Thanks
<sladen> wgrant: crivvens.
<sladen> bigjools: could you tweak the FAQ to note that it's a 250MB+ checkout 9or the full size if you know it off-hand)
<bigjools> I don't, depends on how crap bazaar is :/
<wgrant> I'll give a number once I have it.
<bigjools> thanks
<wgrant> The overhead is much lower now.
<sladen> "Internal Server Error
<sladen> wgrant: I suspect the answer is to put up an lzma'd tarball
<wgrant> sladen: bz2'd one is up already.
<wgrant> http://people.canonical.com/~herb/
<sladen> herb: what's the difference between those two sets?
<sladen> herb: the .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 both being 231MB is very strange...
<herb> sladen: both contain the bzr tree, and it doesn't compress very well.
<herb> sladen: so that accounts for the bulk of the size.
<herb> s/bulk/majority/
<wgrant> Oooh. Almost done.
<sladen> herb: okay.  and what's the difference between  launchpad.tar.* and bzr-1.17.tar.*
<wgrant> 280ish MB
<wgrant> sladen: One is bzr, one is LP?
<herb> sladen: bzr is the bzr source tree
<herb> wgrant: bingo
<wgrant> Building tree!
<wgrant> 280MB it is.
<kiko> noodles775, if you look at the log you'll see this:
 * beuno waits for wgrant to realize that it's actually a joke, and he's building Microsoft Visio instead
<kiko> NotImplementedError: <function import_git_submodule at 0x2352230>
<kiko> I think it's lack of support for nested trees
<kiko> in the git importer
<kiko> jelmer, would you know?
<wgrant> beuno: Hey, can't complain if Visio goes open source...
<james_w> yeah, it can't support them properly until bzr has nested tree support
<wgrant> :q
<wgrant> Damn.
<kiko> james_w, gotcha
<kiko> dD0T, so that's the issue. wonder if there's a bug reported about this
<wgrant> There is at least a bug reported about the error being unobvious.
<jelmer> kiko: git submodules aren't supported at the moment because we can't map them to anthing in Bazaar at the moment.
<kiko> jelmer, yeah, I understand
<beuno> BjornT, gmb, any idea how you *dont* track something in the series bugtask?
<beuno> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/quickly/trunk/+bug/402238
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402238 in quickly/trunk "Project description is too Ubuntu specific" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 402238 in quickly/trunk "Project description is too Ubuntu specific" [Medium,Invalid]
<beuno> intellectronica, ^
 * gmb looks
<BjornT> beuno: setting it to Won't Fix should do it
<beuno> BjornT, thanks. Is there any rationale behind that?
<BjornT> beuno: i can't remember why invalid doesn't work the same...
 * beuno ponders filing a bug
<wgrant> Invalid means not a bug, Won't Fix means not to be fixed in that series. What's strange about that?
<wgrant> (apart from the lack of docs)
<beuno> lack of intruitiveness
<beuno> "I didn't mean to target that, how do I get out of here"
<BjornT> beuno: well, that's because there is no way to reject an approved nomination. we have a bug for that already
<beuno> BjornT, argh, less karma for me
<falktx> hi there
<falktx> i need some help related to my PPA
<falktx> on how to enable PPC builds
<geser> falktx: AFAIK you can't, as PPC doesn't support virtualization (Xen) yet
<falktx> that sucks
<falktx> is there any workaround
<falktx> i've seen PPC builds of some ubuntu software in launchpad
<falktx> ?
<wgrant> The primary Ubuntu archives are trusted people, so they may build on unvirtualised architectures.
<wgrant> s/are trusted/are managed by trusted/
<falktx> i see
<sladen> wgrant: now got my copy via bzr.  Minus the .bzr dir, the source code zips down to 22MB
<olavgg> Im adding a download file to launchpad, and there is an input field which says I can also upload a gpg signature, but how do I create one?
<olavgg> oh never mind, I think I figured it out
<jenred> Hi, i'm trying to merge a feature branch into the main development branch and not lose author info and commit notes. Can't seem to figure out how to do this.
<jenred> i'm pulling down both branches and then doing a merge and then a commit back up to lp
<jenred> and then I show up as the author
<rockstar> jenred, where do you see that you show up as the author?
<jenred> rockstar on launchpad
<jenred> I'm experiencing a little bit of git to bzr confusion
<dash> jenred: Oh?
<jenred> merges with bzr are confusing me a little -- I think I'm missing something
<jenred> I have a main branch and just want to merge in a feature -- just acting as a release manager so I want all the author/comment info to be maintained
<kiko> jenred, sure, just bzr merge the feature branch into the main branch, and commit
<jenred> maybe there is some doc someone could point me to for lp?  I've read the bzr handbook...
<bigjools> jenred: cd <main branch>; bzr merge <path to other branch containing feature>; bzr commit
<jenred> kiko and bigjools I did this and lp isn't showing the right history
<jenred> i'm probably doing something wrong
<bigjools> jenred: that's fine, it's just that the other branch's history is a level "down"
<bigjools> can you point me to the LP branch?
<kiko> jenred, bzr log -v | less
<jenred> bigjools https://code.launchpad.net/~systers/systers/development
<rockstar> jenred, so, you are, indeed, the author of the merge.
<bigjools> jenred: which revno has the merge in question?
<jenred> 69
<rockstar> The revisions that you merge will still keep the original author.  Your revision says "I'm a merge revision, so I'm bringing in all these revisions from this other branch"
<bigjools> rockstar: can loggerhead show that?
<exarkun> Can I attach multiple files to a ticket at once?
<rockstar> jenred, so if you do `bzr log -r 69` you'll see your revision, and all the revisions that revision merged in.
<rockstar> exarkun, not through the web ui.
<jenred> right rockstar see it
<exarkun> rockstar: Ah, ok.
<exarkun> rockstar: Thanks
<rockstar> jenred, so, since it was you who merged it, you're the "author" of that revision.
<jenred> ok part of this is it's our GSoC students code I'm pulling in for testing and it would be nice if they were listed on lp as the "author" of the revision
<rockstar> bigjools, I don't believe loggerhead picks up on that just yet.
<bigjools> rockstar: right, thought I was going mad for a moment.
<jenred> I don't necessary want them doing merges into the main branches yet
<rockstar> jenred, but it wasn't them who authored that specific revision.  It was you who did the merge.
<jenred> rockstar I understand
<wgrant> Loggerhead will show you the merged revisions.
<rockstar> The revisions they commit will show them as author.
<wgrant> It's just impossible to find.
<rockstar> wgrant, yea, and it doesn't show them conveniently like bzr log does.
<wgrant> If you go into the merge revision, there's a link to the newest subrevision, at the top.
<wgrant> That will let you into the deeper history.
<jenred> ok it sounds like I'm trying to do something that can't be done ;> -- I'll just reflect the "author" in the commit comments for now
<beuno> jenred, you can commit --author
<bigjools> jenred: here ya go: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~systers/systers/development/revision/68.1.1
<jenred> beuno ahha! I think that is what I was looking for
 * jenred gives it a go
<dD0T> jelmer: But why does import fail then instead of ignoreing the submodules?
<wgrant> I'd much prefer that an import fail that be lossy.
<wgrant> s/that/than/
<jenred> beuno it worked!
<jenred> thank you very much to everyone who helped
<jenred> i'm a lot less confused about where to find merge info etc
<jenred> on lp
<beuno> :)
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: EdwinGrubbs | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<sinzui> matsubara: Ursinha: can either of test " Inline editing of the programming languages field for projects" with IE 8 on https://dev.launchpad.net/RegistryTeam/RegistryTestPlans/2.2.7?
<matsubara> sinzui, not right now. I'm helping with some U1 oops-tools setup
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=tools
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHA
<Ursinha> sinzui, I can do that
<sinzui> thanks Ursinha
<Azag> hi
<Azag> launchpad have a git?
<beuno> Azag, git imports, yes
<Azag> I can host a project with git, and upload it with git beuno?
<beuno> Azag, no, you can import a git branch, and use bzr
<Azag> mmm
<Azag> thnx beuno
<jelmer> wgrant: imports from git can't be lossy, we have to be able to reproduce the original git revision
<jelmer> wgrant: since the git smtart server will send deltas against the original git revision
<RichW> I get a "Internal Server Error" at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~richies/hypernucleus-server/trunk/annotate/head%3A/hypernucleusserver/config/environment.py
<RichW> Whats gone wrong? :)
<rockstar> RichW, it's possible that loggerhead is having some problems.
<RichW> Did they already know about it?
<rockstar> RichW, the errors are being logged, so we'll take a look at those errors.
<rockstar> RichW, it seems that there's a problem actually displaying the file, since I can walk into it through the files view.
<RichW> Ahh, so it is loggerhead?
<rockstar> RichW, yeah, to some degree, although I'll need to look at the logs.
<savvas0> what's the maximum size of a file in the +downloads of a project? :)
<savvas0> just wondering if an iso of "extra" packages from the ubuntu repository could be available as iso images: https://launchpad.net/offline-extras
<savvas0> er.. rephrased: just wondering if I could provide an iso image with some "extra" packages from the ubuntu repository
<beuno> savvas0, I don't think you can upload 650mb, no
<beuno> I don't know what the hard limit is
<beuno> but I suspect uploading anything over 20mb over POST is not going to wek very well
<savvas0> ok thanks :)
<savvas0> beuno:  do you happen to know if there's a problem with loggerhead? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~medigeek/offline-extras/trunk/annotate/head%3A/tools/compare.pl I get "Internal server error"
<beuno> savvas0, the server is under a bit of load currently, due to Launchpad's open sourcing, so it's likely due to some timeouts
<savvas0> oh, right :P
<savvas0> I've been meaning to ask about affero license. What someone *can't* do when compared to GPL-3 ?
<LarstiQ> savvas0: pull a Google
<savvas0> ah it's a bit clearer in the wikipedia
<MattJ> "0 Error retrieving series data." <-- I just received this alert(), clicking on my project's "Make Announcement" link
<thumper> MattJ: file a bug :)
<MattJ> ok :)
<mwhudson> alert() as an error reporting strategy? hmm
<thumper> sounds suspect to me
<MattJ> thumper: mwhudson: Seems it's this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/392449
<mwhudson> MattJ: yes it does
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392449 in launchpad-registry "Project timeline graph pops up a dialog when navigating away from the incompletely-loaded page" [Low,Fix committed]
<MT-> It happened!!
<MT->  :D :D
<Ursinha> MT-, :)
<MT-> Ursinha: Is it all of it that's open sourced or are the two pieces still private?
<sinzui> That bug is cause by the internals of firefox. It looks like a JS alert. I suppose it is, but it comes from deep inside firefox
<thumper> MT-: all of it
<Ursinha> MT-, all of it :)
<Ursinha> haha
<MT-> wow
<MT-> pretty excited
<MT-> what kinda of requirements does it have?
<Ursinha> MT-, you should join us at #launchpad-dev :)
<EruditeHermit> hi
<EruditeHermit> is it possible to host a git repository on launchpad?
<Ursinha> EruditeHermit, nope, but you can import a git branch on launchpad and use it with bazaar
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> how much space does one get?
<Ursinha> EruditeHermit, not sure what you meant :)
<EruditeHermit> how much storage space do you get?
<EruditeHermit> like 1GB?
<EruditeHermit> for a project
<mwhudson> for branches?
<Ursinha> ah, I see
<mwhudson> we don't enforce any quotas at the moment
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> well I'll never reach that much anyhow
<EruditeHermit> =p
<EruditeHermit> 20mb
<EruditeHermit> or so
<spm> only on ppa's and will happily increase if you need more
<fta> are we supposed to have all releases on https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+series ??
#launchpad 2009-07-22
<RenatoSilva> ok, lp is os. now what?
<spiv> RenatoSilva: patches please, kthxbye ;)
<dash> now the git and hg users have no excuse
<RenatoSilva> spiv: is it easy to set up a local site?
<RenatoSilva> spiv: any embedded db?
<Snova_> From what I've seen so far, it's largely automated, but it requires Apache and PostgreSQL and doesn't play too nicely with other stuff (particularly on the db).
<spiv> #launchpad-dev might be more helpful... I'm not sure if you'd call it "easy" or not, standards vary.  It needs PostgreSQL.
<RenatoSilva> dash: for using lp?
<RenatoSilva> dash: it would be nice if we could do 1) bzr branch lp:launchpad 2) launchpad/start ---> starts buit-in web + db servers
<RenatoSilva> dash: sorry
<RenatoSilva> spiv: ^
<wgrant> It can never be like that.
<RenatoSilva> why
<wgrant> But there is a script (rocketfuel-setup, as seen on https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting) that does most of the work for you.
<wgrant> Because LP isn't some trivial webapp.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: those steps are just for tests, patches etc
<thumper> how do I add a new series to a project now?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: What do you mean?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I just want to fix a bug. I don't care about performance. It should be easy to get, fix, instantiate and test.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: something like Moin desktop edition: download, extract, click on server.py. It's not an ideal installation, but for testing and bug fixing it's nice
<ajmitch> launchpad is a bit bigger than moin
<wgrant> Just a bit.
<mwhudson> RenatoSilva: bear in mind until yesterday, people who downloaded launchpad to develop on it generally worked full time on launchpad
<ajmitch> I'm sure that the current setup will be slimmed down a little over time, but probably not by a lot
<mwhudson> it's going to take a while to adapt our processes to casual contribution
<ajmitch> launchpad running on sqlite would be an interesting sight
<mwhudson> ajmitch: yeah, how is sqlite's replication support?
 * mwhudson hides
<spm> ajmitch: 'interesting' in the chinese curse sense? :-)
<ajmitch> mwhudson: replication? who needs that? :)
<ajmitch> spm: I wouldn't want to be touching it
 * spm would love to see lp run on access/jet - for evil yuks
<ajmitch> ew
<RenatoSilva> anyway, do you think that putting launchpad's code in launchpad will improve community collaboration. I mean, before we users just reported bugs, and you guys fixed them. Now we can branch, fix and send patches/merge proposals. Are you expecting this kind of thing? How open are you for this new scenario
<thumper> ajmitch: we have some triggers and stuff in the schema that will fail with sqlite
<spiv> Yes, patches are definitely welcome.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: very open to it
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: launchpads code has been in launchpad for years :)
<RenatoSilva> spm: MS access??
<ajmitch> thumper: I wasn't expecting it to ever work, there just aren't too many options for a 'desktop edition' :)
<thumper> RenatoSilva: patches are welcome but one of the main reasons it was opened was to stop people complaining :)
<mwhudson> spm: we'll get to that after i implement VSS imports
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: cold be branch before?
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: could we
<thumper> RenatoSilva: you couldn't, lp devs could
<spm> mwhudson: oh sweet! I looks forward to it!
<thumper> RenatoSilva: we have private branches on Launchpad
<RenatoSilva> thumper: but could we browse the code?
<thumper> spm: just get jelmer to write bzr-vss :)
<thumper> RenatoSilva: you couldn't, we could
<Snova_> What is VSS?
<thumper> visual source safe :)
<ajmitch> Snova_: evil incarnate
<thumper> heh
<RenatoSilva> thumper: ok then that's what I mean with putting the code in lp: publicly
<spm> thumper: *only* if jelmer promises to rebase it a few times :-P
<thumper> RenatoSilva: I think I missed your first point
<lifeless> mwhudson: sqlite replication should be pretty easy to hook in
 * RenatoSilva is thinking about setting up his environment to download lp and fix bugs he's interested in
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: ok then that's what I mean with putting the code in lp: publicly
<thumper> RenatoSilva: once you have the environment set up, it is easy to create a new branch and fix a simple bug
<thumper> RenatoSilva: it normally takes a new full time dev anywhere from 2 months to 6 months to be fully productive with the source
<thumper> RenatoSilva: as a casual person, I expect it will take some time
<RenatoSilva> do I need to be fullly productive to fix simple bugs?
<RenatoSilva> is it so complex?
<spiv> Hopefully not.  Try it and tell us how you go! :)
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: its pretty complex, but you could fix shallow bugs quite quickly I suspect
<RenatoSilva> spiv: ok
 * wgrant agrees with the 'pretty complex' bit.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i don't really think that's in any doubt
<thumper> RenatoSilva: I'd say very complex
<thumper> RenatoSilva: launchpad doesn't have a learning curve as much as a solid wall in front of you :)
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: e.g. bug 326129 I expect
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326129 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.{5,6} bug, merge review comments don't get wrapped in <pre> block" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326129
<thumper> RenatoSilva: hah, you'd be surprised
<thumper> RenatoSilva: although that is on my list for this week
<RenatoSilva> the info there is a bit confusing, what I see is just what I said there, a non-css rule whose support was removed in ff 3.5
<thumper> RenatoSilva: if you look at the bug report, and the styles we use, yes it is confusing
<thumper> we are being told "don't use something you're not using"
<RenatoSilva> why surprised? simpler or harder that I thought?
<thumper> harder than you'd think with TAL
<RenatoSilva> TAL?
<ajmitch> zope's templating language
<RenatoSilva> what does ZPT has to do with lp?
<RenatoSilva> what does zope has to do with lp?
<ajmitch> because launchpad is built on zope
<RenatoSilva> aaaaaaaa!
<RenatoSilva> isn't it apache
<ajmitch> apache is only a web server
<dash> RenatoSilva: you can use both.
<RenatoSilva> can zope run under apache?
<dash> RenatoSilva: but of course
<ajmitch> yes, and usually does
 * ajmitch isn't sure how much if any of the zope appserver stuff is used with LP
<RenatoSilva> thus I need zope? or lp uses a buit-in customized version?
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i think it's still zserver somewhere in there
<spiv> Probably more "behind" than "under".
<ajmitch> LP has all those zope parts needed, afaik
<spiv> RenatoSilva: zope is mainly a (very large) python library, really.
<ajmitch> I shouldn't comment too much, I haven't dug around in the source a lot yet
<dash> it's several large python libraries.
<lifeless> ajmitch: we run apache, and zope's http servers too
<RenatoSilva> spiv: so you just reuse code, and lp is not a "zope application", right?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: kinda
<thumper> RenatoSilva: we don't use the ZODB
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: lp is a zope app, its also more than a zope app
<thumper> RenatoSilva: but we do use zope traversal
<thumper> and publishing
<thumper> and security, authentication
<thumper> and interfaces
<thumper> components
<thumper> zcml
<thumper> el al
<spiv> It relies in fundamental ways on large parts of the zope3 libraries.  So I would describe it as a "zope application".
<RenatoSilva> we use Plone/Zope at work, unfortunately.
<thumper> et al
<thumper> RenatoSilva: zope 3
<thumper> yay no acquisition
<spiv> RenatoSilva: But, zope3 is a rather different beast to zope 3 / plone.
<ajmitch> plone is a bit different, given its mix of zope 2 & 3
<spiv> Er,
<spiv> "to zope *2*", I meant :)
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: zope 3 is a totally different beast to zope2
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: it is a zope app? can I set up _my_ zope server? and just install a lp product?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: you're thinking zope2
<spiv> RenatoSilva: "products" are a zope2-ism.
<lifeless> zope3 doesn't work like that
<spiv> RenatoSilva: If I were you, I'd try to forget how zope2 installs work and just think of zope3 as another library that Launchpad has a dependency on.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: how does it work?
<RenatoSilva> s/product/bunch of code which will only work inside an instance of the underlying application server
<spiv> RenatoSilva: perhaps grab the source and look at what "make run" does?
<RenatoSilva> spiv: then lp is _not_ a zope application right? apllication in the sense of what I mentioned above ^
<spiv> It's an application built on zope3.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: its not a 'zope 2 application'
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: it is a 'zope 3 application'
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> It's not a thing you can use via zope 2's web admin interface.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: but it does not need a zope 3 instance, right?
<wgrant> How about it be called a Zope Toolkit application? That name was introduced to attempt to avoid this confusion.
<spiv> RenatoSilva: as opposed to a django instance?
<RenatoSilva> spiv: zope 3 became a framework?
<spiv> Yes, more or less.
<RenatoSilva> ok I see
<RenatoSilva> weird!
<spiv> Zope 3 still has a very strong component-architecture flavour, it has lots of features in support of writing modular components, so you can in principle easily take various libraries/apps/whatevers written for zope 3 and glue them together nicely without excessive effort.
<RenatoSilva> we use plone at work because it is 'secure', like all the other software is not, and you can be an idiot and it is still secure...
<spiv> Plone is very mature, that's true.
<ajmitch> if you're somewhat familiar with templating in plone, it's TAL
<RenatoSilva> but is very ugly, had to set up, hard to maintain, user-unfriendly etc etc etc..
<spiv> RenatoSilva: Right, it's very mature ;)
<RenatoSilva> ajmitch: I know TAL, I like it (iirc!)
<ajmitch> oh good :)
<RenatoSilva> I like the crazy way ZPT works, using slots etc...
<RenatoSilva> it's the only nice part of zope/plone in my opinion...
<RenatoSilva> ajmitch: it is nice to set up a template having built-in sample data, you can have a real view of a template offline, that's nice
<ajmitch> yeah, I've had the pleasure of using plone myself
<ajmitch> if you can call it that
 * thumper is reminded of ChrisW's talk "why plone sucks"
<Snova_> How would I request to delete an LP project? answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<thumper> yes
<RenatoSilva> ajmitch: hehehe
<RenatoSilva> thumper: why plone sucks? where's it? I'd love to show this to my boss :)
<thumper> RenatoSilva: perhaps his website has it simplistix.co.uk
<RenatoSilva> who's he
<thumper> RenatoSilva: just some zope guy I worked with for a while
<RenatoSilva> Python Package Management Sucks ---> hahaha
<thumper> RenatoSilva: he makes a living on zope and plone :)
<mwhudson> thumper: i think he called that talk "how plone rocks my world" in the end
<thumper> mwhudson: ah, ok
<RenatoSilva> hum like plone sucks but I love it
<thumper> RenatoSilva: I don't think he loves it :)
<RenatoSilva> well he says it rocks his world...is it a joke
<thumper> yes
<thumper> sarcasm
<RenatoSilva> oh
 * RenatoSilva hahahaha
<thumper> you have to know Chris :)
<mwhudson> chris complains about _everything_
<thumper> and _everyone_
<RenatoSilva> by hating plone like me...hum  he seems a nice guy :)
<RenatoSilva> Plone: tThe hell in which I live my life from day to day”
<RenatoSilva> hahahah
<RenatoSilva> What's wrong with plone? It sucks! hahahaha
<RenatoSilva> ok but coming back to beginning, lp is open source, now what? I mean...
<RenatoSilva> what is lp good for? just another sofware community site?
<RenatoSilva> why would I use it inside a company too
<spiv> It's for what it's always been for.
<RenatoSilva> not so many users, I don't see much sense
<dash> well, what was it good for previously?-)
<spiv> (Obviously someone could take the source and make it good for something else, though)
<RenatoSilva> I mean, isn't lp sort of singleton?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: as in, the one true launchpad? yes, and so it really should stay
<spiv> A large part of what makes lp useful is having lots of projects all on the same site, so that reassigning bugs etc is easier.
<thumper> RenatoSilva: we didn't open the code to get everyone to run their own
<thumper> RenatoSilva: the release notes say this, I'm sure
<spiv> But there's lots of useful code in the launchpad source, some of it could quite possibly be useful for completely different projects.
<spiv> And some motivated users might even be kind enough to volunteer some bug fixes and other patches for us, if we're lucky :)
<RenatoSilva> lp is for enabling a dev community to work nice, using bug tracker, answers, code repo and translations. I don't see much sense of creating a lp site on my company. Outside a company either, why not use lp.net...
<ajmitch> I think most people would agree with you, that launchpad.net should be used unless there's some pressing need to keep things in-house
<RenatoSilva> but what was your intention? was lp opened just for receiving contributions, or for people using lp instances on their own (which I don't see much sense)
<spiv> Right.  Opening the source wasn't done because we thought the world had a burning need to run lots of little in-house instances...
<RenatoSilva> ok
<spiv> It was opened to, well, share the source.
<RenatoSilva> that's what I thought...
<spiv> Which makes contributions possible, yes, but also makes it possible for people to reuse our code in ways we haven't thought of.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: ok but there's not much sense on setting-up a self site don't you think...If I'd do so it would be only for the bug tracker...
<RenatoSilva> unfortunately lp doesn't hve a task manager
<spiv> RenatoSilva: well, I personally don't have much use for my own personal Launchpad, but I can't speak for the other 6 billion people on the planet :)
<RenatoSilva> neither me :)
<spiv> If you think there's not much sense in you setting one up, you're probably right :)
<RenatoSilva> if lp had task management, I could think of replacing our sucking dotProject :)
<spiv> I certainly hope that some parts of Launchpad do get reused by other people.  Off the top of my head I know I'm happy that I can point to an example of using twisted.conch for a non-trivial server :)
<spiv> Which should be helpful for people that are trying to learn how to use that part of Twisted.
<SamB> also it reduces the flak directed at canonical for having it closed-source ;-)
<lifeless> SamB: it doesn't, but I don't think that was a determining factor; lp was successful before we announced a time for opensourcing it :)
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: whta do you, will people criticize canonical for _open-sourcing_ lp? o.O
<RenatoSilva> * what do you mean
<spm> spiv: I could certainly have used something LP like at $job-1, not so much my specific team, but the rest of the Apps Dev's sure could have. But even then it would be total overkill. too heavy; too many major unused (soyuz, translations) or missing features - dead set easy for non technical folks to follow their bugs reports; Project Management etc.
<mwhudson> bug 337494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337494 in storm "Use ResultSets in subselects" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337494
<poolie> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mbp is timing out...
<poolie> it wasn't the other day
<poolie> on i guess counting my branches
<mwhudson> poolie: probably finding which teams you're in that have branches
<mwhudson> poolie: got an oops id?
<poolie> yeah
<poolie> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1299EB89
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1299EB89
<poolie> not necessarily a big deal
<mwhudson> i'm reviewing thumper's fix for this right now
<poolie> though i do actually use that page
<poolie> \o/
 * RenatoSilva gtg, thanks everybody
<Louie`> If I want to give a specific user permissions to my project at launchpad, do I have to create a group for me and him/them first?
<Louie`> I can't find where a add them to the project.
<jml> Louie`, yes, you have to make a team
<Louie`> Okay, good :)
<jml> Louie`, in general, the way Launchpad does access control is through teams
<Louie`> jml: thank you jml, I just added my team as Drivers for the project.
<Louie`> is there any permission panel for the team on my project. So team1 can do 123 but team2 can only do 23
<jml> I'm afraid not.
<jml> well... other than the 'driver', 'maintainer' thing.
<jml> and there are other controls on the pages of the various applications (Bugs, Translations, etc.)
<Azag> hi
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
 * jml guesses EdwinGrubbs isn't actually around
<jml> Azag, hello
<Azag> hi jml
<Azag> I have register my first launchpad project
<Azag> but I am having some problems with bazaar
<Azag> :S
<Azag> how I do to add other person to commit?
<Louie`> haha, the same as me
<Louie`> Azag: you need to create a group :)
<Louie`> jml:  thanks again.
<jml> Louie`, no problems :)
<Azag> I have create a group
<jml> Azag, you need to create a team, and change the branch so that the team owns the branch.
<Azag> a
<Azag> ok
<jml> Azag, then, the other person who wants to write to the branch needs to be a member of the team.
<Azag> thnx!
<Louie`> Oh, on branch level, thats nice.
<Louie`> more then I knew.
<Louie`> I just thought Maintainer, Driver on everything in the project.
<jml> no
<jml> Louie`, I was going to say, in answer to your earlier question, that permissions are generally set on the actual things you are interested in, for the most part.
<jml> rather than in a central control panel.
<jml> although arguably it should be both.
<Louie`> Okay, thanks jml!
<Louie`> Time for work. Have a nice day guys.
<marioxcc> hello all
<marioxcc> when i try to push
<marioxcc> i get this error message
<marioxcc> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: <ProtocolError for xmlrpc.lp.internal:8097/branchfilesystem: -1 >
<marioxcc> ¿why?
<spiv> jml: ^
<jml> spiv, sorry, I missed it.
<jml> spiv, IRC proxy confusion.
<jml> spiv, what's the issue?
<spiv> jml: 16:38 < marioxcc> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: <ProtocolError for xmlrpc.lp.internal:8097/branchfilesystem: -1 >
<jml> ahh, I see.
<jml> it's unusual not to get an OOPS code in circumstances like that.
<thisfred> hi, I have a translations question, from this link https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+pots/ubuntuone-client/ there seems to be no way for a user to start adding suggestions for a new translation,
<thisfred> yet if I deviously guess at the url for a language that isn't there yet, it seems to work. Shouldn't there be a way to navigate there then? I remember that's how it used to work...
<davidfraser> Fantastic news about open sourcing launchpad :-)
<davidfraser> Note that there are links from the Python style guide to URLs like https://launchpad.canonical.com/DatetimeUsageGuide which are not accessible (This wiki is now closed. Please move private material to wiki.canonical.com/launchpad/ and public material to dev.launchpad.net)
<davidfraser> barry: I edited the Python style guide to add an extra comma to the function definition wrapping example at the end, hope that's OK...
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<dpm> jtv, henninge -> [09:49] <thisfred> hi, I have a translations question, from this link https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+pots/ubuntuone-client/ there seems to be no way for a user to start adding suggestions for a new translation,
<dpm>  yet if I deviously guess at the url for a language that isn't there yet, it seems to work. Shouldn't there be a way to navigate there then? I remember that's how it used to work...
<jtv> dpm: did the user set preferred languages to include the target language?
<henninge> dpm: The assumption is that whoever can translate to a certain language has set that language as a preferred language.
<henninge> dpm: Then it will show up by itself.
<thisfred> henninge: jtv, thanks, I'll add that to the question, and confirm that they hadn't set it
<jtv> thisfred: we do have some guessing logic IIRC, but obviously setting the right languages is better.
<dpm> jtv, henninge, I did not talk to the user directly, thisfred did. But in any case, I can confirm this, I mean my preferred language is Catalan, and I see the complete list of templates there -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+pots/ubuntuone-client/
<dpm> if there wasn't a Catalan translation already, I wouldn't know how to start one right now
<jtv> dpm: there's no Lao translation, and yet Lao shows up in the list for me.
<dpm> jtv: oh, I see what you mean, ok
<jtv> Or Khmer, Latin, or Bokmål
<dpm> yep, that solves the question
<henninge> dpm, jtv: I see Esperanto, untranslated.
<thisfred> ok, thanks for helping evenryone! :)
<henninge> dpm: I have set Esperanto as a preferred language.
<jtv> "If you want something from us, you've got to tell us!"
<henninge> dpm: I can click on Esperanto and start translating.
<dpm> henninge: yes, yes, I understand it now, thanks!
<henninge> oh
<jtv> thisfred: one of our many UI plans involved pushing users harder towards setting their languages.  Hope that'll help with this sort of thing.
<henninge> dpm: oh, then I misread your last comment ;-)
<dpm> henninge: np, I prefer additional info rather than none :-)
<henninge> jtv: you know Bokmål?
 * jtv moves out to the balcony.  Much too hot, despite the eclipse (which I slept through anyway)
<henninge> dpm: I didn't read jtv's answer while I was typing .. ;-)
<jtv> henninge: no, I can decipher bits of those languages
 * henninge should add French, Danish and Spanish, then.
<jtv> Meanwhile poor เก๋ is out at the Erawan hotel waiting for the Liverpool players.
<henninge> I assume that is Kay in Thai?
<jtv> henninge: it's also that I like to keep an eye on a lot of languages that I'm either interested in or an at least recognize a bit of, just as a sanity check.
<jtv> henninge: yes
<jtv> เ = ay, ก = K, ๋  = rising tone (for syllables starting with middle-class consonants such as ก)
<henninge> oh, it's rtl?
<jtv> henninge: no, but some vowels come to the left of the consonant (cluster)s they follow.
<henninge> jtv: oh right, you had explained that before.
<jtv> henninge: it makes the combined vowels nicer: เกา เกีย เกือ
<jtv> Easy to remember: the subscript vowels don't combine—กุ กู
<henninge> jtv: right ... ;-)
<henninge> "Happy End für Launchpads Befreiung"
<henninge> Linux Magazin Headline
<jtv> henninge: weird way to phrase it...
<henninge> yes, what I thought.
<jtv> Why not "endlich bereit, Launchpad befreit!" or somesuch?  I mean, this _is_ the Befreiung.
<geser> a question about LP API: are the results of archive.getPublishedSources() sorted? newest first?
<jtv> geser: hang on, I'll see if I can get someone who knows.
<jtv> geser: actually, it's pretty obvious: sorted by source package name.
<jtv> geser: after that, by age of source package publishing history entry, newest first.
<jtv> geser: wouldn't rely on that much detail though unless you really need it :)
<geser> jtv: ok, thanks
<jtv> np
<geser> jtv: I'm thinking it it would be possible to replace a call to rmadison to check the current version of a package in Debian with using LP API and distribution['debian'] but as all packages there have status 'Pending' I can't filter on status = 'Published'
<jtv> geser: you're talking to someone who works on very different parts of the code, but bigjools may be able to help.
<jtv> or al-maisan.
<al-maisan> just a minute..
 * al-maisan is on a call
<bigjools> geser: let me check that out for you
<bigjools> geser: you can use status="Pending"
<geser> and the first result will the most recent one?
<bigjools> geser: yes
<geser> thanks
<bigjools> welcome
<geser> bigjools: is the debian distribution updated regularly? i.e. is using it as relyable as using rmadison?
<bigjools> geser: yes, the imports run twice a day
<simon-o> hi, where do I find the Launchpad Buildd Admins?
<bigjools> simon-o: I can help, what's up?
<simon-o> bigjools: I received an email about a failed build. But I'm not sure what to do about it.
<simon-o>  * Build Log: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/advi/1.6.0-14/+build/1125569/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-powerpc.advi_1.6.0-14_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bigjools> let me check it
<bigjools> hevea: Depends: ocaml-base-nox-3.11.0 but it is not installable
<geser> ocaml FTBFS due a texlive breakage
<geser> but I don't know if it's fixed (on PPC)
<bigjools> simon-o: do you need the powerpc build?  if not, ignore it, else wait for the ocaml build to be fixed then retry yours
<simon-o> bigjools: No, I don't need it. I just wanted to make sure, that no action from me is required :)
<simon-o> thanks
<simon-o> How do I retry the build?
<bigjools> there will be a link on the build's page
<simon-o> bigjools: ok. thanks
<bigjools> np
<bochecha> hi
<bochecha> I'd like to report bug / participate in mailing lists for a project hosted at launchpad.net, and before I open an account in Launchpad, I wanted to know one thing: Launchpad can act as an OpenID provider but can I log in using my own OpenId provider ?
<bochecha> that would allow me to log in wothout opening yet another account on yet another webapp :)
<Ursinha> bochecha, no, launchpad is a openid provider, but not consumer
<bochecha> Ursinha, any plans for it in the near future ?
<Ursinha> not that I'm aware of :)
<bochecha> ok, I'll open an account then, just wanted to be sure :)
<bochecha> thanks
<Ursinha> bochecha, no problem!
<bochecha> and btw, kudos to the launchpad team for finally opening it! :)
<kiko> bochecha, we do indeed have plans to become a consumer
<kiko> it is part of our openid plan
<Ursinha> kiko, but in the near future?
<cperrin88> Hey, I'm wondering how long it takes to get a review for my translation file
<cperrin88> I don't want to be impatient of course
<cperrin88> I'm just wondering
<henninge> cperrin88: a template ?
<cperrin88> yes
<kiko> cperrin88, it's usually within a few hours -- henninge does the CHR still do that?
<henninge> kiko: never did, we do that.
<kiko> henninge, right, I meant s/still/already because I know there are plans afoot
<henninge> kiko: yes but it is quite complex
<henninge> cperrin88: which project?
<cperrin88> pycobo
<henninge> cperrin88: did you already upload something?
<cperrin88> yeah
<cperrin88> https://translations.launchpad.net/pycobo/trunk/+imports
<cperrin88> should I mention that I'm using edge?
<henninge> cperrin88: no
<henninge> cperrin88: you should be uploadeing the "en" file as the template (*.pot)
<henninge> cperrin88: also it should be clear what translation domain you are using, I guess it is not "django" because usually it is more like the name of the project.
<cperrin88> I can't change taht
<cperrin88> I'ts generated automatically
<cperrin88> by django
<cperrin88> well
<cperrin88> at least I don't know how
<henninge> cperrin88: usually these things can be configured or you can write a little script to do the renaming.
<cperrin88> hmmm
<cperrin88> okay
<cperrin88> but what are these pot files?
<cperrin88> I'm pretty new to this
<henninge> cperrin88: RTFM
<cperrin88> sorry
<henninge> cperrin88: they are the English strings that you want to have translated.
<henninge> cperrin88: so the "template" that translators fill in with their language.
<henninge> cperrin88: Make sure you read https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<cperrin88> ah
<cperrin88> okay
<cperrin88> so it's a normal po file with english words, right?
<henninge> cperrin88: as the msgid entries, yes.
<cperrin88> okay, thank you :)
<henninge> cperrin88: as I said, the English file in the queue has the right format for a pot, it just needs to be named correctly.
<henninge> cperrin88: I recommend "pycobo.pot" and "de.po", both in the *same* directory.
<henninge> cperrin88: one more thing
<cperrin88> yes?
<henninge> cperrin88: in the German translation you use HTML entities for the Umlaute.
<cperrin88> yes
<henninge> cperrin88: but the header says its UTF-8
<henninge> cperrin88: so you should use plain äöüÄÖÜß
<cperrin88> but it's for a webpage
<cperrin88> umlaute should be coded as html entities
<henninge> cperrin88: well, but the right Content-type header on the web page.
<henninge> cperrin88: no, that is an old rule.
<henninge> cperrin88: new rule says: Specify the charset in the header.
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> cperrin88: and utf-8 works fine
<cperrin88> Okay
<cperrin88> the only problem was django
<cperrin88> when I tried to compile umlauts it said that there was an invalid multibyte squence
<kiko> Ursinha, not real near future, but still
<kiko> it's planned
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<Ddorda> hello. i just came to report that "there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<bigjools> Ddorda: is it persisting like that?  what URL?
<Ddorda> bigjools: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-planet-devs/ubuntu-drupal-planet/6.x/revision/1
<Ddorda> working
<bigjools> ok, it was transient
<Ddorda> i tried few times, but only now it worked. i hate Murphy?
<bigjools> yeah :)
<Ddorda> well, thanks and goodbye
<Azag> hi
<Azag> is normal that every time I branch, It make me a folder in the program folder name devel?
<leonel> hello ..  Is there a way to know how many downloads from my ppa  packages  have been  ??
<geser> leonel: bug 139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<ahz> Where is a good place to find translators for my project?
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<CarlFK> is there a way to search PPAs?
<beuno> CarlFK, yes
<CarlFK> http://ppa-search.appspot.com/search?search_key_word=kdenlive  close, but dosn't show me the versions, and so far they are all old
<beuno> let me get that link for you
<beuno> CarlFK, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<beuno> ha
<beuno> kiko, bigjools, cprov, ^
<beuno> there's an external PPA search
<kiko> yeah, I think I saw this a while back
<CarlFK> kinda the same problem, but more usable, so good.
<CarlFK> and I found kdenlive 0.7.5 quicker, so also good :)
<cprov> CarlFK: note that you can also search for 'kdenlive' in ubuntu, then find the relevant PPA versions on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive
<CarlFK> cprov: neat - thanks
<sinzui> barry: ping
<fta> james_w, 1st complaint against -daily builds: http://identi.ca/notice/6844689 :P (at least 1st that i receive directly)
<james_w> heh
<fta> could be worse, one could do openoffice and gcc ;)
<ahz> Is there a place I can find volunteers to translate my project?  (I have 25 languages and mostly just need small updates before each release.)
<SamB> ahz: I would suggest checking with your users
<ahz> SamB: I've contacted some former translators, but some do not respond
<SamB> dunno what to say
<SamB> do you actually have users using all of those translations?
<ahz> SamB: I think so based on web logs and update logs.  I only review the top 10-15 translations anyway
<SamB> well, I'd suggest using whatever mechanisms you usually use to communicate with your users ;-)
<ahz> Another way of putting it: there are things Launchpad itself could do
<ahz> 1. Add a system where translators could subscribe to translations, so they know when new strings are added (and maybe even the deadline for release)
<ahz> 2. Add a "help wanted" section where project leaders could solicit volunteers
<ahz> Can I request these launchpad features here https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<thumper> ahz: sure
<thekorn> beuno, the screenshot of the new project overview page is looking great,
<thekorn> but this green download buttons are looking strange
<thekorn> they somehow remind me on sourceforge ;)
<thumper> is there a way to actually remove a bugtask from a bug?
<matsubara> thumper, no
<thumper> :(
<matsubara> thumper, unless you're considering SQL surgery :-)
<thumper> matsubara: I'm not
<matsubara> thumper, bug 1342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1342 in malone "Can't delete spurious "Affects" lines (bugtasks) from bug reports" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342
<thumper> matsubara: ta
<cprov> nick cprov-afk
<barry> sinzui: delayed pong.  i still haven't gotten this new irc client to scream at me yet
<kiko> here we go
<barry> kiko: make it so!
<kiko> mthaddon, keep us posted ;-)
<mthaddon> kiko: will do (but head down at the moment)
<kiko> sure thing
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head": OOPS-1299EA671
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1299EA671
<fta> what is that?
<fta> it
<kiko> fta, quite possibly it is a symptom of launchpad being upgraded :-)
<fta> oh
<mthaddon> kiko: DB updates applied - restarting services (another short outage now)
<kiko> mthaddon, how smooth is smooth? :-)
<mthaddon> kiko: I'll let you know once it's all done :)
<kiko> launchpad is all apologies right now ;-)
<rowinggolfer> kiko - they were better when they were closed source ;)
 * beuno is reminded he needs to fix that page
<kiko> mthaddon, I'm surprised. was login.launchpad.net supposed to be down right now?
<kiko> I can't log in to ubuntu one either (of course)
<mthaddon> kiko: see #launchpad-code
<mthaddon> kiko: yes, while we restart the services
<kiko> mthaddon, hmmm, I need to understand why later
<slooper> is launchpad down at the moment?
<bdmurray> Should the api work when Launchpad is read-only?
<rowinggolfer> slooper - see topic
<slooper> sorry, I don't know UTC time
<nellery> slooper: you can enter date -u into terminal to get current UTC time
<slooper> I assume that's until the end of this hour
<slooper> I will wait patiently... thx!
<slooper> nellery: alas, I'm on a windows box and Bill Gates has forbidden terminal
<spm> slooper: yeah it
<spm> s down. the update has gone sour on a critical component
<mwhudson> fta: when you got "<fta> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head": OOPS-1299EA671" as an error
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1299EA671
<mwhudson> fta: what were you doing?
#launchpad 2009-07-23
<spm> FYI. launchpad is on it's way back
<jml> \o/
<rowinggolfer> spm - sucessful pull here :)
<rowinggolfer> now to bed.
<spm> heh
<rowinggolfer> thanks team
<fta> mwhudson, a simple pull
<mwhudson> fta: ah, ok
<mwhudson> fta: i think i know the problem (codehosting doesn't work in r/o mode, roughly speaking)
<slooper> launchpad still offline, huh?
<mwhudson> bits of it
<slooper> anyone given an estimate for when it's back up?
<slooper> I gotta download me some Plone! :)
<spm> slooper: no sorry - dunno what's wrong yet. :-( ASAP.
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad still down partially post updates: login.lp.net. no ETA yet | https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad still down partially post updates: login.lp.net. no ETA yet | https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<spm> Ursinha: ta :-)
<Ursinha> spm, :)
<spm> progress! we should be bringing those bring bits back to life nowish...
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<Ursinha> hmm
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<Ursinha> :P
<spm> gnnnh! thanks Ursinha, again :-)
<Ursinha> uhauah
<slooper> launchpad still down?
<slooper> can get to the download links, but clicking them takes me to an "offline" page
<slooper> oh wait, it's working now.  Firefox was caching the page from earlier
<shikibu> if I have accidentally committed and pushed a file I should not have (eg, contains confidential info), is there a way to remove it from a launchpad repository?
<jml> shikibu, you can delete the whole branch
<shikibu> thank you
<jml> shikibu, but if you want to get rid of just the file
<jml> shikibu, then maybe someone on #bzr could help
<shikibu> ah, it's not a deep history; I am happy to delete the branch
<jml> shikibu, ok cool.
<jml> shikibu, do you need a hand with removing it from your local history?
<shikibu> I wouldn't mind learning how to do so
<jml> are you using a shared repository?
<happyaron> anyone who can pay some attention to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/77266 ? lasted for several days.
<spm> happyaron: humble and abject apologies - been a hellish week. will do that right now for you. gimme a minute or two.
<happyaron> spm: thank you very much
<spm> happyaron: http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/
<happyaron> spm: and could you please delete the source packages in http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/
<spm> happyaron: sure
<spm> happyaron: done
<happyaron> spm: thanks
<SpinachHead> If I have a branch of bazaar.launchpad.net can I limit the download to only specific project members?
<spm> SpinachHead: yes, but that's a paid-for service
<mrevell> Good morning
<noodles775> Hi mrevell ! Welcome back :)
<mrevell> thanks noodles775 :)
<mrevell> noodles775: Did I miss much? haha
<mrevell> :)
<noodles775> mrevell: heh, just a bit ;)
<mrevell> :)
<kiko> mrevell! welcome back
<mrevell> hey kiko, thanks :)
<kiko> nothing much you missed, I don't think
<kiko> oh, apart from the fact that launchpad is now open source ;-)
<mrevell> heh, man, bad timing :)
<LarstiQ> that was a bit of a sudden surprise
<kiko> heh
<maxb> You were teasing us with it being blocked indefinitely on bzr 2a testing, then you went ahead and hit the original estimate :-)
<LarstiQ> maxb: and now we are scrambling with a sudden increase in 2a testing ;P
 * LarstiQ heads for lunch
<kneekoo> hello
<kneekoo> how do I translate this?
<kneekoo> Couldn't load plugin "%(plugin)s"
<kneekoo> I don't know how to make the right plural in there
<dpm> kneekoo: you only have to translate the first part and leave "%(plugin)s" as it is. That is a python variable which will be converted to a string when the program is running
<kneekoo> I got this error mesage: a format specification for argument 'eroare', as in 'msgstr', doesn't exist in 'msgid'
<noodles775> kneekoo: it's not a plural... everything in side the quotes is just the singular name of the plugin.
<kneekoo> and what about that trailing "s"?
<kneekoo> (plugin)s
<kneekoo> then there this one: %(error)s
<kneekoo> it's error / errors
<kneekoo> but in Romanian that word changes its form like this: eroare / erori
<kneekoo> how do I write that?
<maxb> kneekoo: The "s" is not a plural form. It means "string"
<kneekoo> oh... thanks for explaining that
<kneekoo> so do I have to alter this in any way? %(error)s
<maxb> No, actually you _must_ _not_ alter the part between % and s in any way, or the application will break! :-)
<kneekoo> ok, thank you
<maxb> The only reason that it appears in the string is in case the structure of your target language requires that the substitution appear in a different position in the string
<kneekoo> finally, it worked. :)
<ahasenack> does anybody know if launchpad's openid was down around 22:57 UTC?
<wgrant> ahasenack: It probably was.
<wgrant> login.launchpad.net broke during the rollout for a while.
<wgrant> The rollout started at 22:00 UTC.
<maxb> Someone commented about login.launchpad.net 404ing at some point during the rollout
<wgrant> Yes, somebody removed a symlink.
<ahasenack> right, I saw some 404 in logs
<ahasenack> thanks
<VK7HSE> might have head in clouds but has LP just gone down ???
<VK7HSE> no must just be me!!! disregard...
<kirkland> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/+archive/virt-daily-upstream/+build/1129293
<kirkland> Status:  	 Failed to upload
<kirkland> what does this mean?
<kirkland> the build succeeded
<kirkland> the other arches built fine
<kirkland> and uploaded
<maxb> kirkland:  the reason is in the upload log - qemu_0.10.50.20090723063001-0daily1_all.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 0.10.50.20090723063001-0daily1 <= 0.11.50.20090723062001-0daily1
<maxb> It likely means the build was retried, and by the time it had built, a later version of that package had already been built
<maxb> oh, no
<maxb> In this case it's because you tried to build a binary package "qemu" with a lower version than the one already in the archive from a different source package
<kirkland> maxb: ah, okay, thanks.
<kirkland> maxb: hang on
<maxb> It only died on i386 because i386 is the nominated architecture for building "all"-architecture packages
<kirkland> maxb: this is qemu-kvm which is different than qemu
<kirkland> oh
<kirkland> i see the binary package
<kirkland> qemu that it provides
<kirkland> okay, got it
<mrevell> mthaddon: ping
<mthaddon> mrevell: in a meeting - what can I help with>
<mthaddon> s/>/?/
<mrevell> mthaddon: Just wanted to talk about listing admin functions on the help wiki. No rush, can do it another time.
<mthaddon> mrevell: actually, looks like the meeting's finishing up - go for it
<mrevell> mthaddon: Joey suggested we publish the functions available to LP admins, so that people know it's possible to request those things via LP Answers. As one of those with said admin powers, I wondered if you'd help me compile the list.
<mrevell> mthaddon: I'm planning to list them, at first, here: http://help.launchpad.net/AdminFunctions/Draft
<mthaddon> mrevell: happy to help out
<lex79> Hobbsee: around?
<lex79> Hobbsee: when you came back can you raise the build score here? https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<lex79> thanks :)
<bialix> I have a question about mailing lists for the team. We have enabled ML for bzr-explorer-dev team. And now all bugmails going to the ML. How can I disable it?
<bialix> #bzr
<beuno> bialix, is it set as the team's contact address?
<bialix> what is set?
<bialix> beuno: "is it set" -- what is "it" here?
<bialix> I have a question about mailing lists for the team. We have enabled ML for bzr-explorer-dev team. And now all bugmails going to the ML. How can I disable it? Anybody?
<LarstiQ> bialix: is it because a bug contact is set to the same team as for the mailing list or something like that?
<bialix> what should I say?
<LarstiQ> yes or no ;)
 * LarstiQ has a look at the bzr-explorer project
<bialix> I don't know
<bialix> where I can see this?
<bialix> do you mean there should be separate team for ML only?
<bialix> I can't see explicit settings for ML
<LarstiQ> me neither :/
<LarstiQ> bialix: I recall something like that, but barry might know more
<LarstiQ> bialix: I'm pretty sure if that is the case there is a bug filed for it on launchpad
<bialix> oh
<bialix> bug it's a great of course
<LarstiQ> the ml part of lp is a bit of mystery to me
<bialix> for some reason bugmails of TBZR do not going to ML
 * LarstiQ compares tbzr
<LarstiQ> bialix: tbzr doesn't have contact details set?
<bialix> what is (who is) Bug Supervisor?
<bialix> contact details? where?
<LarstiQ> bialix: on the group page, next to it the link https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Etortoisebzr-developers/+contactuser
<LarstiQ> bialix: directly below the map
<LarstiQ> bialix: maybe that is what beuno meant
<LarstiQ> bialix: that if a group has a contact-address set, it will be used for bug mail
<bialix> ok, will try to unset it
 * bialix waiting for bugmail
<salgado> bug 215340
<ubottu> Bug 215340 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/215340 is private
<salgado> matsubara, do you know who controls ubottu? it'd be nice to have it hang around in #lp-dev and #lp-reviews as well
<matsubara> salgado, I think mup is better, but you can request it in #ubuntu-bots, IIRC
<mnemo> they, that new LP feature where you get to click "yes this is the bug im trying to report" and mark it as "affected me too" is a GREAT IDEA
<mnemo> one thing though
<Ursinha> salgado, I guess the owner won't place it here, because it seems the bot is overloaded already
<mnemo> it would be nice if it printed the number of affected peole
<mnemo> not just duplicates but also "the number of people that clicked 'bug affects me too' on this bug is: XYZ"
<salgado> Ursinha, here or there?
<Ursinha> salgado, anywhere (but I messed up and read wrong :P)
<salgado> guess we'll have to try mup, then
<salgado> does anybody know why we have ubottu instead of mup here?
<james_w> #ubuntu-ircbots control the bot I think
<Ursinha> james_w, #ubuntu-bots
<Ursinha> ubottu, owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<rowinggolfer> NEWBIE question (go easy on me guys)
<rowinggolfer> is their a desktop application which gives similar functionality to the launchpad code viewer?
<rowinggolfer> ie, browse the history of a bzr repository
<bialix> LarstiQ: it seems worked now
<dash> rowinggolfer: both bzr-gtk and qbzr have log visualization
<dash> 'bzr vis' or 'bzr qlog' respectively
<rowinggolfer> dash - thanks.
<dash> or you could run loggerhead locally :)
<rowinggolfer> dash qbzr looks ideal. many thanks
<rowinggolfer> dash - wonderful, thanks.
<rowinggolfer> however one thing that the launchpad site allows is to browse a tree as it was at an earlier revision.
<rowinggolfer> do you know if that is unique to loggerhead?
<garyvdm> rowinggolfer: I'm not 100% of the context of that question, but it is not unique.
<garyvdm> you can do it in the command line with bzr inventory -r xxx
<garyvdm> or with bzr qbrowse -r xxx
<garyvdm> rowinggolfer: rather than inventory you can do bzr ls -r xxx
<wgrant> And bzr cat -r xxx somefile
<rowinggolfer> garyvdm: wgrant thanks.
#launchpad 2009-07-24
<blueyed> I'd like to donate some CPU cycles of my server to the PPA build system. Is this possible (and easy to setup)?
<blueyed> It's really bad to have to wait 1h+ for a build to even start.
<mwhudson> no
<blueyed> ~400 now in the i386 queue.. :/
<blueyed> ok. good to know at least.
<mwhudson> there's something of a trust issue there :)
<blueyed> normally I'm building nginx backports on my server, just for me, and put the .deb somewhere. Now I've being asked to use PPA and have to wait for it to even start building so long.
<blueyed> kk
<blueyed> too bad.
<blueyed> Are there plans to throw more hardware at it?
<wgrant> There normally is lots more hardware on it.
<wgrant> But it seems to be missing at the moment.
<blueyed> hum.. I _always_ have to wait a lot for builds to finish/start.
<blueyed> official builds appear to be reasonable now, but for PPA there is always too much in the queue.
<wgrant> When there are larger numbers of builders (which is most of the time), my builds start within seconds.
<blueyed> you might want to monitor the queue using munin or collectd btw.. ^^
<blueyed> how many builders can there be for i386.. I've never seen 6+ (in the numbers of 10+). Is this the case recently?=
<wgrant> I've seen 12.
<blueyed> it's too bad btw that the official hppa builders are "idle" currently (and prolly most of the time), while they could help out with other archs.
<blueyed> but anyway.. </rant>
<wgrant> blueyed: How could hppa builders help out with other archs?
<blueyed> yay.. i386 started building my package! ;)
<blueyed> wgrant: with virtualization.
<wgrant> blueyed: They are the most ridiculously slow machines in the DC, I suspect.
<wgrant> They are already the slowest buildds, and adding virtualisation on top of that doesn't seem like a very good idea.
<blueyed> I'm not really into this, but my idea is to have just a pool of CPU cycles and use this for the pools that require it.
<blueyed> yay. build finished. 1+ hour waiting, 5 minutes building.
<RenatoSilva> How is karma calculated?
<spiv> RenatoSilva: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<RenatoSilva> "After twelve months an action no longer counts towards your karma. "
<nhandler> RenatoSilva: In other words, you lose the karma you gained for that action
<RenatoSilva> this means that your karma can get to zero if you leave lp?
<spiv> RenatoSilva: right
<RenatoSilva> I don't like it
<RenatoSilva> then karma is just the "current state" of one's colaboration, not all the time
<spiv> Well, recent state.
<RenatoSilva> imho there should be some sort of static karma
<RenatoSilva> don't you think so
<spiv> Well, karma isn't really used for anything, so I don't see much point to making it more complicated.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: why comlicated?
<spiv> You're asking for long term karma in addition to the existing karma, AIUI... that sounds more complicated than the status quo to me.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: if you just have static karma, then someone who does a lot three years ago will take *3 years* for someone doing the same amount to catch up to
<RenatoSilva> spiv: I thought the karma was your total points over the time, I didn't know that it would expire. Maybe other people think so, it's not an obvious behavior.
<lifeless> even if the first personal has totally stopped doing stuff
<lifeless> that would be very demotivating
<spm> lifeless: based on how freshmeat calculates relevance, it certainly is
<spm> demotivating as in
<spm> projects that were created 10+ years ago, and have done diddly since are "more relevant" than ones that have been pumping releases the past 2-3 years. that's broken badly imho.
<spm> RenatoSilva: so based on my experiences with a long term karma, I totally disagree with the concept.
<spm> it encuorages too much a "rest on laurels" attitude. whereas, IMHO :-) FOSS should be more about - what have you done *today*.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<spiv> RenatoSilva: is the issue just that you were surprised?  If so then perhaps we can simply make that help page more discoverable, perhaps add a link to /people/+me/+karma
<RenatoSilva> maybe in the profile page, having a tip'explaining that the karma if for recent activity, that would be enougth
<RenatoSilva> I did not realize that the karma is volatile
<RenatoSilva> just a suggestion
<RenatoSilva> I like the idea of a total score tough, just for reference
<spiv> RenatoSilva: well, file bugs :)
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I think it would be psyschologically problematic to have a non-decayed karma figure
<lifeless> not to mention that we can't calculate it
<lifeless> karma is normalised by what other people are doing, its not a fixed value
<RenatoSilva> it takes 1 year to the karma get zero'ed, right?
<RenatoSilva> Maybe extend the period...
<wgrant> Why? A year isn't bad.
<wgrant> Why would anything else be better?
<RenatoSilva> why not?
<RenatoSilva> ha
<Hobbsee> lex79: not at 3am my time.  ;)  do you still need it?
<lex79> oh :) Hobbsee, no thanks
<Hobbsee> lex79: no problem.  :)
 * Hobbsee continues unpacking her new box
<lex79> happy fun :)
<poolie1> random unimportant idea: the votes in the merge proposal list should take you to an anchor within the mp for that comment
<poolie1> if you have 10 comments and only one says 'resubmit' i want to go there first...
<mwhudson> sounds sane
<oubiwann> lifeless: hey man, it seems that bzr export supports subdirs... but I must be doing something wrong
<oubiwann> (or misunderstanding something)
<oubiwann> lifeless: care to point me in the right direction?
<lifeless> oubiwann: bzr export foo.tar.gz branch/subdir
<oubiwann> lifeless: I'm trying "bzr export localname lp:~oubiwann/project/branch/subdir"
<lifeless> oubiwann: so, that should work. File a bug :)
<lifeless> and, try branching it locally an dthen trying it
<oubiwann> lifeless: can you confirm that it fails for you against lp too?
<lifeless> oubiwann: I'm in the middle of some complex code right now
<oubiwann> lifeless: doh! sorry
<lifeless> oubiwann: assume its a bug, and work from there ;)
<lifeless> nothing to apologise for
<lifeless> I'll look into the details later is all
<lifeless> I wrote the support for it, I'm fairly sure its tested, but not against directory services
<lifeless> you could try with the bzr+ssh url
<oubiwann> lifeless: thanks! filing a bug now...
<lifeless> oubiwann: future ref - please dont assign bugs :)
<lifeless> oubiwann: in bzr we only assign a bug when someone is claiming personal responsibility for it
<oubiwann> lifeless: cool, got it
<d1b> hi um im wanting to use the documentation on the api, im just poking around atm but when i visit https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/cve/ i get a traceback i take it edge.launchpad is meant to show these?
<wgrant> That looks like a bug.
<wgrant> Only affects edge, and they are probably running the same code...
<d1b> wgrant: there is another box i can actually use that works ?
<d1b>  / view
<d1b>  i was hoping to make a python program so i can query launchpad about any cves in a package / critical bugs.
<d1b> https://api.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/ just says unknown consumer (none)
<wgrant> d1b: That's fine. You're not meant to be accessing that through a browser.
<wgrant> Use launchpadlib.
<d1b> wgrant: yes. looking for an example hence the web browser
<wgrant> d1b: An example of what?
<d1b> use :)
<d1b> i haven't looked for the doc / manual yet
<wgrant> d1b: Looking there won't do you any good. https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib.
<d1b> thank you :)
<d1b> ah... mm yeah i didn't like this page :( ok
<wgrant> What is dislikable about it?
<d1b> the layout :) atm
<d1b> "Unfortunately, you'll also see a bunch of launchpadlib-specific junk that you don't care about. That's why we've made available these four lists:"
<d1b> mainly
<wgrant> Are you looking for documentation on what is available in the API?
<wgrant> If so, you want https://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<d1b> never mind :)
<mrevell> Morning!
<noodles775> Morning mrevell
<sliajd0> Hi all, i was wondering if there is a way to know how many download a package in a PPA has ?
<noodles775> sliajd0: not yet, but there's a bug requesting that exact feature.
 * noodles775 looks
<geser> bug 139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<noodles775> Thanks geser :)
<sliajd0> awesome, thanks
<wgrant> diskless-archives would make that one nice and easy.
<bigjools> we have some apache log scraping magic somewhere now
<wgrant> Right, for librarian files.
<wgrant> I guess it wouldn't be too hard to translate an archive path into a publishing.
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<leonel> hello
<leonel> I have my PPA  and as usual  Woks great
<leonel> i have 1 package for  jaunty , hardy , intrepid ,  all fine
<leonel> that package is the released version ..  I'd like to  have the   trunk version too.  Can I have Both ??
<leonel> the daily trunk version
<leonel> can it be done ??
<beuno> leonel, you'll need a separate PPA
<beuno> one for daily, and one for releases
<leonel> beuno: thanks
<synic> is the new policy that loggerhead will email attached diffs instead of inline?
<synic> I kinda liked in the inline more
<beuno> synic, we're working hard on still emailing inline
<beuno> abentley has been working on it
<synic> ah, ok
<abentley> synic: We're attaching the diffs, but having the mail client display them as inline.
<abentley> synic: Are you using gmail?
<synic> yeah
<abentley> synic: gmail doesn't respect content-disposition: inline for patches, because of their content-type and file extension.
<abentley> synic: I'm about to land changes so that patches have a .txt file extension, which causes gmail to display them inline.
<synic> nice
<abentley> synic: I wish Gmail would just respect the text/x-diff content type or .diff file extension.  Most clients happily display our attachments inline.
<synic> yeah, that seems kind of dumb. I wonder why they did it that way
<abentley> synic: This is bug #401772, btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401772 in launchpad-code "Diffs not displayed inline in Gmail" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401772
<synic> k
<Azag> hi
<Azag> to download the code of a project the people need a lp account?
<beuno> Azag, no
<Azag> beuno: a person that do bzr branch lp:~shareit-server/shareit-server/devel
<Azag> get a error
<Azag> "You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to"
<beuno> Azag, but they still got the branch, no?
<beuno> if they have a LP account, they use the smart server, which is faster
<beuno> but they should be able to branch it anyway
<beuno> it's probably a warning, not an error
<Azag> but he also get bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eshareit-server/shareit-server/devel/.bzr/repository/packs/4f53d5913c19b52a6532df02e9e426f5.pack: Expected a boundary (j)zK)L.,BiCFvq,RG/3=) line, got ''
<beuno> ok, that is an error
<beuno> Azag, is he behind a proxy?
<Azag> no he have a router
<fta> any update/ETA for bug 369112?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369112 in soyuz "API export of IDistroSeries.getBuildRecords() should optionally filter on active source publications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369112
<LarstiQ> ehm
<LarstiQ> how do I unset a development focus?
<LarstiQ> aha, from the trunk series, not on the frontpage
<MFen> is there a simple todo list anywhere within launchpad?
<MFen> i find i'm not using the bug tracker on my project because a full bug is too much overhead
<MFen> it would be cool if you could create blueprints as todo lists
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<mars> MFen, that is a bit out of scope for the project.  Our developers tend to use Tomboy notes or Remember The Milk for quick ToDo management
<MFen> i use tomboy, but it's barely adequate.  i'm really not sure it is out of scope. lots of systems that are or contain bug trackers have todo functionality
<mars> Todos are one of those applications where speed pays off, and IMHO no web app runs fast enough to overcome that
<MFen> (RtM is a web app?)
<mars> yes, but I find I want to use a desktop application with a bridge to it :)
<mars> but that is just personal preference
<MFen> i get that.
<MFen> mars: ubuntu?
<MFen> i would assume? :)  what do you use to integrate
<mars> For Todos?  I just use Tomboy notes.  There is a RtM plugin for them, but I never got around to installing it.
<MFen> hmm. you know, i tried that other tomboy todo plugin, and it was terrible. maybe rtm would be better.
<BBHoss> hey is there a serious problem with the bzr server?  I've been trying for the past three days to setup launchpad for my project (locally, on my server) and it always locks up about halfway through with the message "Fetching revisions:Inserting stream ", after a day it times out.  Is this just capacity or something else?
<MFen> after a *day*?  man, you're patient
<mars> BBHoss, not that I know of.  What project are you trying to work with?
<BBHoss> MFen: well i just left it running in a screen session on a VM
<BBHoss> mars: i'm trying to pull down the launchpad source
<mars> BBHoss, ok, there shouldn't be a problem with that.  I assume you are using the rocketfuel-setup script?
<mars> and the instructions from dev.launchpad.net/Getting ?
<BBHoss> yep
<BBHoss> it just freezes eventually while pulling from bzr
<BBHoss> i have to kill it
<mars> have you setup up a launchpad account, with SSH keys?
<BBHoss> mars: no, is that required to set it up?
<BBHoss> it seems to run fine then it just freezes mid-step
<mars> well, I have read on the launchpad-dev list that others had issues when they did not have their SSH keys set up.
<mars> there was also a solution where someone had to pull using http instead of ssh
<MFen> "getting things gnome" looks promising, pity about the name
#launchpad 2009-07-25
<redbrain> hey guys is it possible to delete a project you create?
<Snova_> No, you have to file an answer at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for an admin to do so.
<redbrain> ah cools thanks posted question
<redbrain> implementing my own programming language its nearly half functional but no documenation at all for it waiting untill i have better code base and documentation until i have problem code hosting
<redbrain> proper*
<nh2> now that launchpad has been opensourced, does that also include that build farm part?
<wgrant> nh2: It does.
<wgrant> nh2: I've even managed to get one building things on my laptop.
<nh2> is there also a possibility to get the normal ubuntu sources from launchpad.net into a local lauchpad to build the whole distribution with other compilation options, e.g. -Os instead of -O2?
<wgrant> that's not really easy.
<nh2> wgrant: what do you think is the part that makes it difficult? getting the remote packages over to local?
<wgrant> And having to maintain the whole build infrastructure, and I'm sure lots of other things.
<MT-> doctormo: how ya been?
<suji> hi
<suji> how to get all revisions of bazaar branch to my local system
<dash> 'bzr get <url>'
<tonyyarusso> How do I renew someone's membership in a moderated group I'm an admin of?
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Have they expired?
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: They're about to, and just got an e-mail notice that they're supposed to contact me about it.
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: On the team page, there's a link "XX active members".
<wgrant> Hidden behind that link is a member listing.
<wgrant> Hit the drunken exclamation mark for the relevant member.
<tonyyarusso> aaaaaaaaaah
<tonyyarusso> See, I got as far as everything but the drunken exclamation mark.
<suji1> dash: i get the revisions in my local system. how to add my files in that branch
<suji1> dash: if i give this command bzr add filename , it shows an error the current directory is not a branch (bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:)
<suji1> hi
<wgrant> suji1: This sounds like a question that's better for #bzr.
<suji1> wgrant: ok
<lamalex> Hey, I just noticed that on codereviews next to a review I give it says (community)
<lamalex> what does this mean
<wgrant> lamalex: The reviewer is not one of the project's official reviewers.
<lamalex> how does it determine that
<lamalex> becuase I am an official reviewer
<wgrant> I was about to say I have no idea, but I can now instead check the source...
<lamalex> haha :)
<wgrant> lamalex: You should just need to be in the review team. Which merge proposal is it?
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~peterbjorgensen/do-plugins/qalculate/+merge/7145
<wgrant> Hm. you are indeed a member.
<lamalex> i am indeed
 * wgrant is out of ideas.
<lamalex> strange
<wgrant> Subteam membership is sufficient in the code, and it is sufficient on launchpad.dev.
<lamalex> I'm /kind of/ the maintainer. My authority feels undermined!
<sunoano> can I use a git repo with launchpad?
<sunoano> it's bazaar only yes?
<wgrant> sunoano: Bazaar-only, but it will also do imports of CVS, Subversion and Git branches.
<sunoano> I want git
<sunoano> are there any plans for git support?
<wgrant> I don't think so, but I don't know for sure.
<sunoano> I see
<sunoano> what about database backend?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<sunoano> does it require some mysql for example?
<wgrant> Launchpad uses PostgreSQL.
<sunoano> I read about zope3 so maybe it's zodb
<sunoano> ah, ok, that's cool
 * sunoano loves postgres
 * wgrant does too.
<sunoano> ;)
<sunoano> damn it ... if it would just do git as scm backend then it would be really worth considering instead of trac for example
<sunoano> the fact that it's written in python and makes use of zope3 (not silly monolitic zope2) is very much to my linking
<wgrant> I don't really know why people love Git so much.
<sunoano> *liking
<sunoano> I do http://sunoano.name/ws/public_xhtml/scm.html#why_git
<sunoano> ;)
<sunoano> well, bazaar is ok too ... imho the thing is centralized vz. decentralized scm system
<sunoano> cvs, svn, etc. just suck
<sunoano> the belong into the last millennium imo
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> bzr/git/hg > cvs/svn is clear.
<sunoano> I totally agree ... imho anybody with understandings of the matter does
<sunoano> is postgresql an option or default anyways i.e. it may be as with trac, which per default does use sqlite and postgresql is an option
<sunoano> with launchpad I mean ...
<wgrant> PostgreSQL is the only option. See https://dev.launchpad.net/FAQ for reasons.
<sunoano> ha, cool, fine with me ;)
 * sunoano checks
<sunoano> hehe, stored python procedures ... yes! ;)
<sunoano> it's amazing how mysql sucks once you get to know postgresql
<sunoano> I didn't check but do you know of any .deb to set this whole thing up with one shoot ... a metapackage for example?
<wgrant> See the top of the FAQ.
<wgrant> A package does not exist, nor is it planned.
<sunoano> well, yes, but now that it's out in the wild ... somebody will do it
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<wgrant> The dependencies are pretty horrifyingly complex.
<wgrant> But I suppose it could happen eventually.
<sunoano> as we zope folks say ... there is the kgs (known good set)
<sunoano> it's going to happen, I am sure
<sunoano> anyways, I was just curious so I asked if maybe someone did it already ...
<mwhudson> we don't do deployment using debs so we haven't done it, and it's only been open source for what, 5 days so far?
<sunoano> right, by far not enough time to let it prosper
<wgrant> I don't see much point in having debs.
<wgrant> No deployment is going to use them.
<mwhudson> wgrant: do you have an other patches planned?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Not right now. Exploring, mainly.
<mwhudson> cool
<wgrant> There's a bit there.
 * mneptok blinks
<mwhudson> mneptok: hello!
 * wgrant guesses what this is about.
<mneptok> mwhudson: heya!
<mneptok> wgrant: you mindreader you ;)
 * mwhudson doesn't have any idea
<mneptok> sunoano: "It's amazing how stupid 'Postgres vs. MySQL' flamebaits look after you get to see Monty pay Josh EU100 to support Postgres development."
<mwhudson> oh
<wgrant> As I suspected :P
<mneptok> oh, that's EU100 for a *t-shirt*
<mneptok> off Josh's back
<mneptok> (classic)
<sunoano> mneptok: I've just one question ... wtf is Monyt? :)
<sunoano> ah, well, make that Monty
<mneptok> sunoano: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Widenius
<sunoano> he has an interesting blog ... one thing he's concerned about as well, nobody knows what's going to happen to mysql now that oracle owns it. Maybe the same thing as happened to virtual iron.
<mneptok> sunoano: who cares? there's MariaDB. ;)
<wgrant> (and PostgreSQL!)
 * wgrant runs very quickly.
<mneptok> Postgres is better at some things. MySQL?MariaDB is better at others.
<mneptok> Google, Amazon, eBay, and Facebook use MySQL. i think that rules out "it sucks." ;)
<sunoano> you sound like a girl right now :)
<mneptok> how do you know i'm not female?
<mneptok> well, enjoy your "oooops" moment. i'm off to bed. :P
<sunoano> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/MySQL_vs_PostgreSQL first thing google returns
 * sunoano enjoys his oops moment
<sunoano> done
<sunoano> ;)
<mbt> Hi, quick question: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/alltray/+imports -- seems to be holding the en_US.po file for review.  I would like it to show up, though.  Who needs to review it and why?  It's in lp:alltray so it should just carry over, I would think.
<Luke-Jr> There seems to be something wrong with webczat's LP account. Can anyone verify?
<Luke-Jr> "webczat-deactivatedaccount joined gammamoo-doc"
<Luke-Jr> this -deactivatedaccount bit...
<tgm4883> Is there a lot of stuff building today? I have a package in my PPA that is estimated to start in 8 minutes for the last 3 hours.
<tgm4883> I'm not sure which is better at estimating times, launchpad or windows file transfer
<wgrant> tgm4883: The estimation algorithm gets confused if it can't work out how long a pending build has to go. So if somebody uploads a new long-building package, estimates will be off.
<wgrant> I don't think there's any way to fix that.
<tgm4883> bummer
<tgm4883> oh well then, I'll just wait the 8 minutes for my package to build ;)
<wgrant> tgm4883: You can see the current builder and queue status at https://launchpad.net/builders.
<wgrant> tgm4883: Unlike a file copy, there's no way to estimate how long a package takes to build, except by looking at previous builds.
<tgm4883> wgrant, does this indicate that 15 things can build at one time on i386?
<wgrant> tgm4883: Yes.
<tgm4883> I see
<wgrant> And wow, there's a lot building today.
<tgm4883> is there a way to see the queue as well?
<wgrant> tgm4883: No.
<wgrant> Only for distros.
<tgm4883> i see
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> I think something is wrong.
<tgm4883> ?
<wgrant> I don't think a buildd status has updated in more than 4.5 hours.
<tgm4883> that sounds bad
 * wgrant looks harder.
<wgrant> That would explain the bad estimates.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Can you kick buildd-manager, if you happen to be around this evening?
<elmo> wgrant: fixed
<wgrant> elmo: Thanks.
<elmo> (and reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/404693)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404693 in soyuz "PPA ssh reset trigger can hang the buildd-manager indefinitely" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> It's being awfully slow now, but I guess that's because it has to run process-upload lots of times.
<wgrant> tgm4883: Things are moving again now.
<tgm4883> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> elmo: The resume command doesn't do something silly like block until the guest is back up, does it?
#launchpad 2009-07-26
<wgrant> ah, no, it's asynchronous.
<wgrant> 7 minutes with still no logtail? Has it died again?
<wgrant> Even on non-virt builders...
<wgrant> elmo: ^^
<tgm4883> wgrant, not sure if it helps, but my packages usually takes about 2 minutes to build and it's over 20 now
<wgrant> tgm4883: Yep, it seems to have died again.
<wgrant> Probably for the same reason.
<wgrant> But the code seems to be written such that it *won't* block if the resume command hangs.
<elmo> FFS
<elmo> fixed
<wgrant> elmo: Same issue?
<elmo> yeah, I've hard-killed the problematic buildd
 * wgrant notices shipova gone.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> Things are still looking decidedly stuck.
<wgrant> (and it shouldn't have even got to trying to resume things yet)
<wgrant> Aha.
<elmo> yeah, the buildd-manager process was FUBAR; I've restarted it
<elmo> and it's now doing something
<wgrant> I think I might have had some replication lag, too.
<wgrant> OK, buildds full... now let's see if it hangs again.
<wgrant> Are you repeatedly bouncing it?
<elmo> no?
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> I saw a build restart three times.
<wgrant> It lives!
<elmo> are you sure it wasn't the same build for different suites?
<wgrant> I am.
<wgrant> Anyway, all working now.
<elmo> there's a lot of manualdepwait, maybe it throws them back a couple of times *shrug*
<cprov> elmo: thanks
<cprov> elmo: the resume trigger can block, thanks for reporting the bug.
<nhandler> When a mailing list is deactivated, is the mail archive still viewable?
<kb9vqf> When trying to build a package dependent on inn2, I get a "innconfval: hostname does not resolve or domain not set in inn.conf" failure from the PPA builder and the installation process halts.  Is there any way to get this fixed?
<kb9vqf> Interestingly, the LPIA build succeeded
<kb9vqf> Failure log is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29532700/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.smartcardauth_1.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mwhudson> well, certainly builds in ppas cannot contact the internet
<kb9vqf> Is there a way to bypass the error and force installation of the package so that building can continue?  I only need access to one of the binary files from that package, not the services or anything else.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> You have to fix the package.
<wgrant> Or not depend on it.
<kb9vqf> Great
<wgrant> At the point at which that build failed, the package being built is not yet in power.
<wgrant> Odd that it succeeded on lpia, though. Do you have a log for that?
<kb9vqf> I had it backwards earlier...AMD64 worked, while i386 and LPIA failed.  Here's the log for AMD64: https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/ppa/+build/1133350/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.smartcardauth_1.0-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<kb9vqf> Still odd, and I don't know if it points to an inn2 package problem or a builder configuration problem
<wgrant> kb9vqf: Retry the builds.
<wgrant> Actually, maybe not so useful if it failed on both.
<kb9vqf> I'll retry anyway, just in case.  It gets messy if I have to redo the inn2 package under a different name just to build my package properly...
<kb9vqf> That is, with a "fix" not to start the inn2 server under the PPA environment
<wgrant> Does it work in the primary archive?
<kb9vqf> What do you mean by primary archive?
<wgrant> The official Ubuntu archive.
<kb9vqf> I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you are asking.
<kb9vqf> I never uploaded to the official archive
<wgrant> Does the package build-depend on inn2 in the official Ubuntu archive, and if so does it build?
<kb9vqf> This is a package I wrote, so it is not in the official archives
<wgrant> Aha.
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> wgrant: Retrying the LPIA build caused it to work?!?!
<kb9vqf> Maybe there was a temporary network failure or something
<wgrant> Possibly.
<wgrant> Or you hit a bad builder.
<kb9vqf> i386 still failed though
<kb9vqf> there may be a few bad builders if that was the case
<kb9vqf> retrying i386 again...
<kb9vqf> Thanks for the help!
<wgrant> np
 * kb9vqf is glad he doesn't have to pull his hair out redoing the inn2 package
<wgrant> It's building on aluminium again - it was a few minutes ago, so it might fail again.
<kb9vqf> Yeah, I noticed that.  Can you lock it to another machine?
<kb9vqf> Otherwise, I'll just keep trying...maybe tomorrow morning I'll get a different machine
<wgrant> The way I might do it is wait until aluminium is taken by something else, then retry.
<kb9vqf> and......BOOM.....innconfval: hostname does not resolve or domain not set in inn.conf
<kb9vqf> That's a good idea
<kb9vqf> Might have to wait for a while though..." 0 builds waiting in queue "
<kb9vqf> on i386
<kb9vqf> wgrant: Yup, that was it...for i386, sandpaperfig and aluminum are broken, while iridium is OK.
<kb9vqf> In case someone wanted to fix them ;-)
<timut> hi all
<geser> kb9vqf: just curious: why do need inn2 (a news server) during building of a package which has something to do with smartcards?
<Halabund> A couple of years ago I created a launchpad account, and a bit later I wanted to delete it.  Then I was told that it is not possible to delete it.  The only option was "deactivating" it "in case I want to re-activate it later".  OK, so now I would like to re-activate it.  How can I do that?  Unfortunately I do not remember what email address I used to sign up, but I do remember the user name I used.
<Halabund> hmm seems like I managed to figure it out
<meoblast001> hi
<cprov> wgrant: morning
<cprov> wgrant: re. 'PPA download stats' we sort of have a plan
<cprov> wgrant: we intend to parse the logs of the apache serving ppa.l.n and increment the LFA-based hits.
<cprov> wgrant: I haven't done any prototype yet, but this is the path we want to go.
<wgrant> cprov: But the LFA will only get you the BPR, not the archive, won't it?
<cprov> wgrant: BPR or SPR files, then we can group then as needed.
<cprov> wgrant: I'm not sure if we want to count hits on the repo indexes.
<wgrant> cprov: You don't care about index hits, no.
<cprov> wgrant: is 'you' == 'us' ?
<wgrant> cprov: I think so.
<wgrant> Index hits aren't really useful.
<cprov> wgrant: righto
<maxb> Index hits can serve a purpose - they can suggest at numbers of people keeping the PPA in theirs sources.list long-term
<maxb> Also, what would be really neat would be to categorize all the hits by user-agent
<maxb> the apt version number lets you infer a distroseries
 * Daviey would really like some PPA stats.. It's useful to guage demand for a particular package, and generally ppa series
<Daviey> i can't see a reason for NOT wanting to display that information to ppa owners?
<maxb> I think it's not displayed simply because it doesn't exist
<cprov> maxb: agreed, the only problem is that from the code PoV storing hits from pool/ files is very different (and much easier) than doing the same thing for repo indexes.
<cprov> maxb: that's why we will probably start with pool/ files then later workout how we can sanely store indexes hits.
<cprov> maxb: you have a nice point about inferring the clients series using the apt version on the http-agent
<SpamapS> hey if I click 'request another review' on a merge proposal, will it incorporate everything changed since the first review?
<AdamDV> SpamapS: I would assume so.
<SpamapS> me too but I don't want to annoy the rest of the dev team with a duplicate merge proposal. ;)
<AdamDV> :P
<SpamapS> ah help.launchpad.net .. maybe that knows for sure..
<AdamDV> Probably
<kb9vqf> geser: I need the ckpasswd utility, of all the stupid things.  Sometime in the future I will probably rewrite it to build standalone, but I don't have the time right now.
<SpamapS> hm it doesn't mention that functionality
<SpamapS> ah the answer is, no, it does not
<SpamapS> it simply allows you to ask somebody else to review the merge proposal
<andrea-bs> SpamapS, you can do safe tests on https://staging.launchpad.net
<geser> kb9vqf: I'm surprised that you can use chpasswd from inn2 which is made to be used by inn2/nnrpd for your case
<kb9vqf> Works well enough...I just need something to authenticate usernames and passwords
<geser> kb9vqf: and btw: your package doesn't respect the FHS (creates a new dir below /) and also install files into /usr/local
<kb9vqf> Yeah, I know.  It's a prototype
<SpamapS> ahh what I was looking for was 'resubmit'
<geser> kb9vqf: I hope you also improve the security of those scripts. As passing passwords through parameters is a really bad idea. Using "ps aux" in the right moment and the password is leaked.
<kb9vqf> I may end up rewriting the two main scripts in C...I just don't have the time ATM
<kb9vqf> Is there a way to, for example, do this in BASH more securely: /opt/kde3/bin/kdmctl -g login :0 now $smartcard_username $smartcard_password
<kb9vqf> geser: Or am I just forced to rewrite this with the backend API in C?
<geser> kb9vqf: I'm not very knowlegdable in that area (better talk to someone who knows more about security than me). Perhaps even something like $(cat $smartcard_passwd_file) instead of $smartcard_passwd is good enough (assuming that file is securely created)
<geser> I don't know if command subsitution is visible in ps aux or not
<geser> but it would be IMHO a bad design if kdmctl expects the password in cleartext as parameter (instead of e.g. reading it from a file handle)
<kb9vqf> geser: I never really thought about that...I guess I should see if it will accept a file handle
<kb9vqf> I use root-secured files elsewhere in the script, so adapting it shouldn't be a problem
<kb9vqf> btw I'm fixing the FHS problems now...
<geser> and better use mktemp to create temp files with an unpredictible name (symlink attack)
<kb9vqf> good idea...I really needed some kind of security review on this package; thanks for taking a look at it! :-)
<geser> I don't know at which state of the boot the scripts are run. but if a user had a chance to create e.g. a symlink from /tmp/query to /etc/shadow and setupcard.sh is run as root say goodbye to your passwords
<kb9vqf> That script is a setup script, so it is run in init 5 after graphical login; I'm not sure how to deal with that kind of attack
<Oleg_Andreych> hello guys!
<Oleg_Andreych> there is a problem with logging in launchpad
<Oleg_Andreych> I've forgotten password, and when I've tried to recover it, i saw  a message, that there is no account with my email, but when i tried to regiser a new one whith my email it tolds me that account with my email already exists
<Oleg_Andreych> so I just wanna know... what a hell is going on?!
<Oleg_Andreych> helooooooo, is anybody there?
<geser> kb9vqf: that makes it less likely to be exploited but this a good example to use mktemp instead of a known tempfile
<kb9vqf> geser: sorry, went to lunch.  I will integrate mktemp into my program; hopefully that (and removing parameter passing) will secure it enough to be useful.  I'll let you know when I have the new package up....this is a feature I really want to see in Karmic
 * kb9vqf really likes not having to type his 20+ character password over and over
<LarstiQ> kb9vqf: you might want mkstemp instead of mktemp? Anyway, try to get it reviewed by someone with actual secure programming experience
<kb9vqf> LarstiQ: Will do
<geser> LarstiQ: mkstemp is only available in C but not shell
 * LarstiQ hadn't cought on that this was shell
<kb9vqf> I'm toying with the idea of creating my own, root-secured temporary directory for the temp files, but I don't know if this is a good idea
<kb9vqf> I think it is probably still susceptible to the ln attack
 * kb9vqf goes to try it in a shell
<synic> is there a way to mark tickets as "Fix Comitted" in a bzr comment?
<intellectronica> synic: yes!
<intellectronica> synic: bzr commit -m 'bla bla bla' --fixes=lp:12345
<intellectronica> synic: actually, i'm talking nonsense. that will link the branch to the bug, not mark fix commited
<dtchen> right
<intellectronica> sorry, i should have read your question more carefully :-/
<dtchen> i was just about to add that in my use of --fixes, it only links the branch
<intellectronica> dtchen, synic: but it should be easy to do something like that using the launchpad api (and a bzr plugin). a nice little project
<synic> ok
<savvas0> hi, about the new automatic translation merging  to bzr: why does the branch have to be owned by me only? can't I use a branch that points is owned by a group?
<savvas0> -points
<mwhudson> savvas0: i don't know, perhaps ask a question on launchpad?
<savvas0> will do, dinner time :)
<savvas0> thanks
<mwhudson> i wouldn't have thought any rosetta devs would be around now
<thumper> morning
<thumper> synic: we don't yet, but it is planned
<dm1tri> Hi, as I create the archive .change will be PPA?
#launchpad 2010-07-26
<kklimonda> what to do if the external repository address has changed? how to make LP pull the new one? Can I (or the LP project admin) do it myself or do I have to ask you? :)
<spiv> I think you can change it (for mirrors, perhaps not for imports?) if you own the branch.  If not I'm sure if you file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code that it can be changed for you.
<mwhudson> kklimonda: which branch is it?
<kklimonda> lp:transmission
<mwhudson> kklimonda: what's the new url?
<kklimonda> svn://svn.transmissionbt.com/Transmission (or svn://svn.transmissionbt.com/Transmission/trunk for trunk)
<mwhudson> kklimonda: updated
<kklimonda> thanks
<krisives> Does Launchpad let others donate hardware to improve build speed?
<lifeless> we don't have a process for doing that at the moment; if you're serious (and it would have to be datacentre ready machines etc), 'flacoste', here would be the dude to speak to. However hes in US time zones
<krisives> Im in the US (its late) and my quad core isn't in a data center, but I think you guys should find a way to make your build cloud pluggable (but still secure) so that users can add to the processing power
<krisives> For example, this machine can build quite quickly, and I don' use it 75% of the time
<krisives> P.S. - I <3 Launchpad
<spm> krisives: if someone else owns/runs/controls the hardware there is a pretty serious trust issue exposed. ie how do we know we're running on the bare metal vs in a VM - for a simplistic description. there's a heap more related issues around what you suggest. Trying to secure that? just not cost effective for my 2c.
<fta2> hi, anyone to rescore a build? https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+build/1890157 it keeps being pushed back, it was ~10min 1h ago, it's ~20now. i need this for work.
 * flacoste is away: Gone away for now
<BlindFreakazoid> Hi, I have problems to login on launchpad :( The website says (Error ID: OOPS-1668B804).
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1668B804
<BlindFreakazoid> The problem exists since my account has been reactivated after beeing suspended because of spamming.
<BlindFreakazoid> (I have no clue why I had been reported for spamming but I cannot check without logging in. :( )
<spiv> losa ping for BlindFreakazoid's problem: their account was reactivated after suspension due to spam, but apparently has no preferredemail set.
<mthaddon> spiv: what's the account
<spiv> mthaddon: it's not immediately obvious from https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1668B804, but I think you can find an email address from that info?
<spiv> Or rather, not immediately obvious to me :)
<BlindFreakazoid> the account is konradgraefe
<BlindFreakazoid> I can give you my email address via query if you need to know it, but...why isn't it there? O.o
<mthaddon> BlindFreakazoid: it says "User report of email from Launchpad as spam"
<mthaddon> spiv: I don't see a way to set the preferred email address
<BlindFreakazoid> yes, I know...as I said before I cannot imagine what I did that could be considered as spam
<mthaddon> BlindFreakazoid: no, as in you considered email from launchpad as spam, not the other way round
<BlindFreakazoid> hm
<BlindFreakazoid> sounds strange
<mthaddon> BlindFreakazoid: in any case, I'm afraid I don't know how to help you just yet - will need some advice from the relevant LP devs
<BlindFreakazoid> okay, np
<BlindFreakazoid> that means for me to be patient and stay in the channel until one of the relevant LP devs steps in, right?
<spiv> mthaddon: I think in the database its a change of the status value on an EmailAddress for that Person
<spiv> mthaddon: specifically, 4 means preferred
<mthaddon> spiv: we don't do direct changes to the DB
<spiv> Ah ok, I'm clearly remembering the bad old days :)
<mthaddon> heh
<BlindFreakazoid> ^^
<spiv> I wonder if an admin can set the preferred email at http://launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/+editemails ?  Otherwise I don't have any good ideas, so we'll probably need the help of a registry dev?
<mthaddon> spiv: how did you get to that page?
<spiv> mthaddon: I constructed the URL by hand, I didn't try visiting it as I don't expect to have permissions to use it
<mthaddon> spiv: I see an email address ending in .de as the selected contact address, but I can try "setting as contact address" again
<mthaddon> ah " Currently you don't have a contact address in Launchpad. "
<spiv> mthaddon: (constructed via clicking the 'edit' icon next to my emails on my personal page, and then s/spiv/kongradgraefe/)
<mthaddon> BlindFreakazoid: you want the .de address, or the .com address as your contact address?
<BlindFreakazoid> .com
<spiv> mthaddon: ah-hah, that sounds like the thing you need
<wgrant> It's odd. Logging in again should have reset preferredemail, AFAIK.
<mthaddon> BlindFreakazoid: ok, try logging in now pls
<spiv> mthaddon: much nicer than playing with fire^WSQL :)
<spiv> wgrant: yeah, there's clearly a bug somewhere if an account can get into that state.
<mthaddon> indeed - would have been nice to be able to navigate to it, but constructing URLs is highly preferable to constructing SQL
<BlindFreakazoid> it works
<mthaddon> cool
<BlindFreakazoid> thank you so much :)
<wgrant> spiv: Well, it was previously the correct behaviour. But not since SSO.
<BlindFreakazoid> Do you know how launchpad determines wether someone marked mails from launchpad as spam?
<maxb> Hrm. People are requesting non-sensible VCS imports just to work around bzr-builder lack-of-features
<maxb> i.e. importing both http://invertika.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/client/ and a subtree of that as separate branches.
<maxb> Do we have a CHR person today?
<maxb> Please could a registry admin or CHR designate lp:~vcs-imports/junit/trunk as development focus? Thanks.
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> maxb, done
<maxb> thanks :-)
 * flacoste is back.
<sjamaan> jelmer: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/118906 <- was the bug I mention here fixed?
<jelmer> sjamaan, hi
<sjamaan> hey
<jelmer> sjamaan: that revision is already rolled out to lp
<jelmer> sjamaan: so my guess is that it's a different bug
<sjamaan> I was afraid of that
<sjamaan> Shall I file a new bugreport?
<sjamaan> Or is there some neat trick that can help me link this report to bzr-hg?
<jelmer> You can click "also affects project"
<sjamaan> I can't find that, jelmer
<sjamaan> ah, it's not a bug
<sjamaan> It's an "answer"
<jelmer> ah
<sjamaan> I'll file a new bug
<jelmer> there should be a link to create a bug from a question
<jelmer> which does pre-fill-in and links back to the question
<sjamaan> brb
<jelmer> sjamaan: it's a pretty big branch
<sjamaan> jelmer: I consumes a lot of memory pretty early during the download
<jelmer> sjamaan: Yeah, but it keeps the entire revision history in memory (the revisions/manifests, not the texts)
<sjamaan> jelmer: I think is an import of an older project which used to be kept in svn, but I'm not sure
<sjamaan> (we use this at work, I'm not involved in the project itself)
<jelmer> sjamaan: the svn importer is much more efficient in terms of memory usage
<sjamaan> Possibly, but hg is the repo where new development is taking place
<sjamaan> I don't know exactly when they started using hg
<jelmer> sjamaan: Not possibly, for sure :-)
<sjamaan> :)
<sjamaan> You're the one who knows
<sjamaan> BTW, is there any ETA on when Launchpad will update its bzr-git?
<sjamaan> Bug 588724 is another one I'm waiting for to be fixed in Launchpad :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588724 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Reads first 2 bytes more than once (affected: 4, heat: 28)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588724
<sjamaan> yeah, that one :P
<sjamaan> jelmer: Do you think the hg repo is atypical in any way?  You said it was large, but is it insanely large?
<sjamaan> (also note that I was trying to import two repos, both of which failed)
<jelmer> sjamaan: It's not unreasonably large, but bzr-hg is far less mature than bzr-svn or bzr-git
<jelmer> and the hg smart server protocol makes it very hard to scale conversions this way properly
<sjamaan> Is there another way to get this thing imported?
<sjamaan> A working import might convince my boss to start using bzr at work
<sjamaan> jelmer: Do you need me to install that meliae?  I wouldn't mind doing so, but I'd assume it's reproducible on your end and you can get it easier
<sjamaan> (see the annotation by John A Meinel)
<jelmer> sjamaan: You might be able to make a manual import using fastimport/fastexport
<sjamaan> Is there a way to upload that to launchpad and have it use that as a base to mirror new changes onto?
<jelmer> sjamaan: it will probably be a while before bzr-hg/launchpad imports support this branch
<jelmer> sjamaan: No, as branches created that way are incompatible with bzr-hg
<sjamaan> Why doesn't launchpad use fastimport/fastexport?
<jelmer> sjamaan: fastimport/fastexport doesn't generate deterministic revision ids
<sjamaan> ic
<sjamaan> Is it possible to use fastimport for mirroring, then?
<jelmer> sjamaan: How do you mean?
<sjamaan> I don't want a one-shot conversion, but a continuous mirroring process
<jelmer> sjamaan: That's possible with fastimport, but only with deterministic revision ids specific to your local mirror
<sjamaan> The upstream team will continue working on the hg branch
<jelmer> In other words, if somebody else also does a fastimport mirror of that branch they will have different revision ids.
<sjamaan> hm
<sjamaan> It sounds less painful to just use hg, TBH
<jelmer> sjamaan: At this point, that might be the best choice, indeed.
<sjamaan> How about that bzr-git bug, jelmer?  That one was fixed, but when will it get in Launchpad?
<jelmer> sjamaan: I know it's on thumpers todo list, so I would think with the next lp release but please ask him to be sure.
<sjamaan> ok. thanks for all your help
<sjamaan> thumper: Could you tell me when the fix for Bug 588724 will be available in Launchpad?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588724 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Reads first 2 bytes more than once (affected: 4, heat: 28)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588724
<jelmer> sjamaan: fwiw thumper is in NZ so he probably won't be around until 11 or midnight our time
 * flacoste is away: Gone away for now
#launchpad 2010-07-27
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> I've just updated a new version of po, selecting a new import, for Rosetta.
<d34df00d> I'm the owner of the translations, and Launchpad says I have full access.
<d34df00d> Why do my changes are marked as suggestions and therefore the corresponding strings are considered to be untranslated?
<d34df00d> And, how one can delete a duplicate translation template?
<alpharesearch> hello, is there a guide that tells me how to use my PPA for lucid and maverick... right now I did an upload for lucid and than I change the debian/changelog but this didn't work...
<alpharesearch> I got a rejection email that the debian.tar.gz already exists
<micahg> alpharesearch: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<alpharesearch> micahg: dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa <source.changes> that is what I did... I tried -f but this didn't help
<wgrant> alpharesearch: You can't upload the same version twie.
<wgrant> +c
<wgrant> You need to change the version string (eg. append ~lucid1, ~maverick1, etc.)
<alpharesearch> in the changelog file I guess?
<alpharesearch> wgrant: thank you...
<MTecknology> So.. is it bad at all if I have a user account in Launchpad that's only there as basically an ssh keyring for logging into launchpad from many users on many servers?
<thumper> MTecknology: heh, probably
<MTecknology> thumper: Any suggestions? I like the fact that each system is using different keys, each development project in progress gets a key, then removed when not used
<thumper> MTecknology: in reality it will work
<thumper> MTecknology: but not considered best practice from our point of view
<MTecknology> thumper: what would be better?
<MTecknology> thumper: just have some developer keys that can get dropped in .ssh ?
<thumper> MTecknology: I don't know how you have your users set up, or your projects working
<spiv> It's pretty unusual to want anything other than "one LP account per actual human being".  (There are reasonable cases of not one-to-one correspondence, like automated branch gatekeeper accounts like ~bzr-pqm, but it's not the common case.)
<spiv> If you want access control, then I'd recommend using teams rather than fake people with lots of SSH keys.
 * spiv really goes to lunch this time
<spm> MTecknology: the problem you create by many:1, is that any of the many can 'break' things, and you have no recourse to discovering who did it. I simplify to the dramatic case.
<spm> it's not just a 'bad in launchpad' thing; it's pretty much a bad in everything thing.
<MTecknology> spm: For projects, we make a user account on the system, drop project data in there, setup a shared key for that user in LP so it can grab som private branches, then we use authorized_keys for who can ssh in as that user
<MTecknology> spm: I'll try to start thinking of better ways to manage it
<spm> Ahh. That's a subtly different case from your earlier description. It's not ideal; but it's feasible.
<MTecknology> spm: I'm bad at explaining things :P
<spm> :-)
<spm> so what you're describing is more in line with the gatekeeper that spiv mentions. it does weaken the trust model, but often the tradeoff is worth it. just beware of what you lose by doing this.
<MTecknology> alrighty, thanks :)
<mtaylor> spm: ola amigo!
<spm> mtaylor: hola!
<mtaylor> spm: how's the land of oz?
<spm> hmm. only perfect today. bit of a let down tbh.
<mtaylor> I hear that. sucks to be surrounded by such wonder all the time
<mtaylor> spm: so ... I have come by to poke you in the eye about the ~swift mailing list of death
<spm> truly. :-) (fwiw, the reference was an older slogan my home state had: Queensland: Beautiful one Day, Perfect the next)
<spm> yah. that's giving me a real headache that one.
 * wgrant doesn't remember that one. It must be old.
<mtaylor> that's a good slogan
<mtaylor> now quite as good as "what happens in vegas, stays in vegas" ... but good nonetheless
 * spm pokes wgrant with the bluntish end of a stick, or walking frame...
<spm> mtaylor: so, I believe! the last thing to try is bouncing mailman itself. for fairly obvious reasons, not something I want to just do for the heck of it.
<mtaylor> indeed
<spm> supposedly a rollout is scheduled for later this week - so was hoping to progress then; failing that, I know barry is somewhat available again from todayish; and was hoping to grab him at some point
<mtaylor> cool. well, good luck! it certainly seems like a nice weird state we got that bad boy in
<spm> seeing as the whole mailman/launchpad thing is largely his baby. I'm confidant he'll have some ideas on how to extricate us.
<spm> yeah. bit of a bugger.
<spm> So it looks like no progress, largly because there hasn't been :-/ but surely has not been forgotten
<mtaylor> hehehe
<fta2> what's going on with the builders??
<geser> could someone please kick the build dispatcher? It looks like it doesn't dispatch anymore since around 12 hours
 * bigjools looking
<bigjools> geser: what makes you say that then?
<geser> bigjools: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ shows many empty buildds (while there are jobs in the queue if the page doesn't lie) and the buildd history for the idle buildds show the last job for around 12 hours ago (https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/palmer/+history, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/vernadsky/+history, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/yellow/+history)
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> they are not in the pool right now
<geser> why does the builders page list them then? (Or am I misunderstanding something?)
<bigjools> oops sorry they are, I was looking at a different builder, my bad
<bigjools> geser: ok we're bringing them back up now.  It's probably bug 463046 if you're interested.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 463046 in Soyuz "Rescuing a BUILDING builder just makes things worse (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463046
<bigjools> wgrant: are you really working on that? :)
<Daviey> Hi, using the API - is there a way of getting a list of user/team PPA's; without manually handling the JSON?
<bigjools> Daviey: are you not using launchpadlib?
<Daviey> bigjools: Oh yes!  But I can't see how to handle ppas_collection_link
<wgrant> Just use .ppas
<bigjools> don't use that
<bigjools> wot wgrant said
<wgrant> launchpadlib applies magic to turn it into a less useless attribute.
<wgrant> blah_link -> blah
<wgrant> blahs_collection_link -> blahs
<Daviey> Ahh!  Didn't realise that.. or see it in the docs..   thanks!
<wgrant> Yeah, +apidoc doesn't document launchpadlib's magic, since it doesn't know about launchpadlib.
<wgrant> It probably should.
<Daviey> Awesome, thanks..
<Daviey> One more API question, is there a way of viewing ubuntu archive uploads by person?
<bigjools> what do you mean by upload?
<bigjools> as in - what API object are you expecting
<Daviey> Essentially, access to https://edge.launchpad.net/~PERSON/+related-software
<Daviey> Ie, for a given person, return the uploaded packages
<Daviey> I could do getPublishedSources(created_since_date), then determine the uploader - but i hoped there would be a by_person parameter.
<bigjools> Daviey: I don't think there's anything exported to do that yet
<bigjools> feel free to contribute :)
<Daviey> bigjools, Adding to my todo.. :)
 * flacoste is back.
<serg> hi here. I've a question about bug interface. say, a bug affects a project and is targeted to a release. Like in here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/zope3/+bug/98275 - how to make these " Status tracked in" to appear ? All I get is two rows with two independently changeable statuses
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 98275 in Zope 3 3.4 "ZEO versus creative __getstate__ (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Critical,Fix released]
<mtaylor> any losa around?
<mtaylor> I have a public project (that has some other issues anyway) but which is requiring that people be logged in to launchpad to view ... launchpad.net/swift
<mtaylor> if there's anyone awake who can look at that, it would be really stellar
<bac> hi mtaylor
<mtaylor> hi bac !
<bac> mtaylor: on staging could you change driver and maintainer to be you, not the teams: https://staging.launchpad.net/swift
<bac> i'm confused as to what is causing the login.  it is usually the attempt to display private stuff.
<bac> but, given the state of swift-core it could be triggering it
<mtaylor> bac: is swift-core private? I thought we'd finally killed all of the private things
<bac> mtaylor: no it isn't but i thought it retained some oddness
<bac> mtaylor: it's the only thing i know to try at the moment
<mtaylor> well, the ~swift team retained oddness re: mailing list
<mtaylor> bac: I'll try right now
<bac> thx
<mtaylor> got a timeout error :)
<mtaylor> but now is done
<bac> ok, that's not it.  :(
<mtaylor> darn
<mtaylor> bac: so we seem to have been helpful in pointing out some places where taking private things public are painful :)
<tommie-lie> I hope this is the right place to ask for "correct behavior" before reporting bugs
<tommie-lie> I reported a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/610567, added a patch, marked it as fix released and assigned the bug to myself, however, the bug does not appear neither in the project's list of bugs, nor in my personal list of bugs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 610567 in Zim "Add shortcut for New Sub Page menu entry (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tommie-lie> and obviously even the bot can find it
<tommie-lie> is this normal, did I do something wrong, or should I file a bug against launchpad?
<geser> bugs in state "Fix released" aren't shown by default, you have to use the advanced search to find them
<tommie-lie> ah
<tommie-lie> thanks
<hexmode> do daily builds not really work?
<hexmode> also, estimated build times for receipes seem more like wild guesses
<tommie-lie> geser: then I have to hope that the project owner reads his launchpad mails in order to see my report, right?
<geser> why did you mark it as "Fix released"? "Fix released" is to be used when the fix is released e.g. part of the next upstream version
<tommie-lie> err
<tommie-lie> hm
<tommie-lie> good question
<tommie-lie> I meant something like "fix committed", but then again this is not quite right either
<geser> let it at "New" and let the project owner update it
<geser> e.g. when they included your patch
<tommie-lie> I just set it to "In Progress" as I have "taken responsibility to fix the bug" and have "begun work"
<geser> ok
<michaelh1> Morning.  How can I find out the corresponding anonymous URL for a bzr lp:project URL?
<michaelh1> I want to use buildbot to access a LP based project, but it insists on using bzr+ssh with no credentials
<poolie> michaelh1, you can look at the web page, or if you have the ssh url just change the scheme
<poolie> it's always the same path
<lifeless> bzr info -v lp:project
<poolie> hi lifeless, michaelh1
<lifeless> hi poolie
<michaelh1> Ah! there's the magic: I was trying http://bazaar.launchpad.net/linaro-gcc, but it's actually .../~linaro-toolchain-dev/gcc-linaro
<michaelh1> Ta.
<geser> can someone check why the PPA buildds are idling with jobs in the queue?
<mtaylor> hey lifeless
<wgrant> I was about to ask about that.
<wgrant> I think there's another broken build happening.
<lifeless> isn't this just the secheduler bug ?
<wgrant> It's redispatching frequently.
<wgrant> lifeless: Want to look at the buildd-manager log?
<wgrant> Or is that LOSAy?
<lifeless> losay AIUI
<geser> and do we currently have that many private builds in the official queue? I see them half the day "building private source" only
<lifeless> wgrant: also, just finished schipol -> shanghai -> akl -> chc
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm in /no/ state to be touching anything production
<wgrant> lifeless: Haha, forgot that bit.
<wgrant> LOSA ping...
<geser> and btw: is the computation of the queue length on i386 broken? I can't believe that 3 i386 builds need only 2 min for 32 jobs
<wgrant> geser: Those are probably translations jobs.
<wgrant> Which have a, er, bad duration calculation.
<poolie> hi wgrant
<wgrant> Morning poolie.
<michaelh1> What's a good way to cache bzr data coming from launchpad?
<michaelh1> I want to download the same 500 MB tree to many machines many times
<michaelh1> (All read only at least)
<micahg> michaelh1: branch once and scp?
<michaelh1> micahg: I want to pull down the changes as they occur as well
<lifeless> michaelh1: setup a bzr repository in a common root directory on each machine
<lifeless> michaelh1: if you have the machines all local here, do that, and then also push the trunk to each machine once, to see the repos
<michaelh1> OK.  Then pull changes from LP into the repository, and the slaves will pull that down?
<lifeless> yes
<michaelh1> What verbs does bzr use in read-only HTTP mode?  Can I put a HTTP proxy in the way?
<lifeless> bzr cache busts
<poolie> so yes, you can
<poolie> only get and head
<lifeless> and post
<lifeless> you need to ensure post gets a sane error if you deny it
<lifeless> but
<lifeless> http non-smart mode is much much much slower than authenticated bzr+ssh mode - use that if you can. _really_.
<lifeless> you can create an account for your machines and give them that accounts ssh key
<michaelh1> I'm having trouble getting the SSH key to propagate into buildbot - not sure why
<michaelh1> Does bzr fork out to SSH or use a Python implementation?
<poolie> on unix by default forks
<poolie> check the .ssh permissions?
<lifeless> michaelh1: you might consider hudson instead - many teams at canonical are migrating/using it
<michaelh1> I think that buildbot cleans the environment in some way and looses the connection to the ssh-agent
<michaelh1> Right, will go have a play...
#launchpad 2010-07-28
<spm> wgrant: sorry - did you get that log request thingy you were after sorted?
<wgrant> spm: buildd-manager is really unwell.
<wgrant> spm: Can you check if there's anything obvious in the logs?
<spm> and in other news, water is wet.... ;-)
<spm> sure
<spm> oh yuk. obvious doesn't do it justice.
<wgrant> Oh?
<spm> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470052/ oh.
<spm> lots of 'em
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> Ummmm.
 * wgrant screams.
<wgrant> It doesn't give any indication of which build it is?
<spm> hrm. wonder if that means I should be taking a sickie....
<spm> not so far as I can tell
<spm> no. lies. I chopped one line too early. openmotif.
<wgrant> Do you have a build number?
<wgrant> Or must we query around for it?
<spm> startBuild(...., openmotif, 2.3.2-6, Release)
<wgrant> OK, let's see..
<spm> fgrep -B 1 "Scanning failed with: u'non-free'" /srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/buildd-manager.log <== same builder, same error, same package, every time.
<wgrant> Can you tell which archive it's in? You should be able to see it in the sources.list entries.
<spm> hrm. I think I need a little more context here?
<spm> do you mean that file in /etc/apt?
<wgrant> Sorry, the startBuild line should contain an 'archives' argument which contains a list of sources.list entries.
<wgrant> That should tell us which archive is insane.
<spm> Oh I see. right. looking.
<wgrant> If not, we should be able to find it in the DB pretty easily.
<spm> alas no. where the lines you're referring to appears in the log, we only get the traceback. :-/
<spm> sql me
<wgrant> OK. SELECT sourcepackagerelease.id, dateuploaded FROM sourcepackagerelease JOIN sourcepackagename ON sourcepackagename.id = sourcepackagerelease.sourcepackagename WHERE sourcepackagename.name = 'openmotif' AND version='2.3.2-6';
<wgrant> Actually, get upload_archive too.
<spm>  upload_archive |   id   |       dateuploaded
<spm> ----------------+--------+---------------------------
<spm>           14369 | 592626 | 2010-01-27 19:00:27.29329
<spm> wgrant: ^^
<mwhudson> uploaded in january?
<spm> was a good month for uploads.
<wgrant> Maybe it was copied...
<mwhudson> six months + a few hours ago
<mwhudson> i hope that this is a coincidence
<spm> that wouldn't be a like a recipie build thing that thumper and I just enabled a few hours ago.....
<spm> nah. can't be. that's 19:00; we enabled post 23:00.
<wgrant> spm: SELECT binarypackagebuild.id, packagebuild.archive, binarypackagebuild.distro_arch_series, packagebuild.pocket, date_created  FROM binarypackagebuild JOIN packagebuild ON packagebuild.id = binarypackagebuild.id JOIN buildfarmjob ON buildfarmjob.id = packagebuild.build_farm_job WHERE binarypackagebuild.source_package_release = 592626;
<wgrant> Er, that's not it.
<wgrant> Ah, no, that is right.
<spm> chanel spam enroute...
<spm>    id    | archive | distro_arch_series | pocket |        date_created
<spm> ---------+---------+--------------------+--------+----------------------------
<spm>  1892335 |   19017 |                 81 |      0 | 2010-07-27 20:00:52.334521
<spm>  1471081 |   14369 |                 81 |      0 | 2010-01-27 19:00:31.75819
<spm>  1471082 |   14369 |                 82 |      0 | 2010-01-27 19:00:31.836872
<spm>  1471083 |   14369 |                 84 |      0 | 2010-01-27 19:00:31.924909
<spm> (4 rows)
<spm> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> Oh look, a new build.
<spm> dollars to pesos, if I check the back logs this errors starts @ approx 20:00 yesterday...
<wgrant> We should probably just disable the archive.
<wgrant> It has a lot of .... bad things.
<wgrant> I have no idea how they got like that.
<wgrant> But it has publications in non-free, even though PPA copies always override to main.
<spm> perfectly matches. builddmanager starts logging this error: 2010-07-27 21:06:43+0100
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> spm: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jedimaster/+archive/ppa/+packages, expand the openmotify row. Is the archive it was copied from private?
<wgrant> Oh, the team is actually owned by Brian.
<wgrant> Oddd.
<spm> and the answer to your first q; yes.
<wgrant> OK, so I can't examine further. But something is seriously broken with that archive, and disabling it archive will get things running again until Soyuz appears.
<wgrant> Ooh I wonder.
<spm> how does one disable? rescore to -1? or am I missing something obvious. again.
<wgrant> spm: Go to the Archive's +edit.
<wgrant> It should be obvious from there.
<wgrant> It will suspend all the builds, and is completely reversible by simply toggling the box again.
<spm> oh! disable the entire archive. right. lalala.
<wgrant> The archive is full of broken publications.
<wgrant> And I think I know why.
<spm> "This PPA has been disabled."
<wgrant> Thanks.
<spm> I'll send brian an email explaining why
<wgrant> Yeah, I've found the bug.
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> Delayed copies don't obey the PPA component override.
<wgrant> Luckily those publications won't have been able to publish, so cleanup is fairly easy once Soyuz appears.
<wgrant> And everything looks happy again.
<spm> i like happy things
<spm> cc'd jules on the email to brian; so he'll have some context to work with.
<spm> wgrant: btw, once again, what alerted you to there being a problem? was is stuff just not moving in the builds summary page?
<wgrant> spm: /builders was just about empty
<spm> ahh, and it shouldn't be. right. ta.
<wgrant> Right, the queues were large, but the builders were idle for... a long time.
<spm> wgrant: I wonder how hard it would bee to write a nagios plugin that interfaced with yourself. any thoughts?
<wgrant> Haha.
<lifeless> this is why I want a fresh dashboard
<lifeless> people get attuned
<spm> for sure; but that also requires someone looking at same; what worries me is that things (not snigling soyuz out here, but the exmaple is current) break and we don't have checks to pick up on them breaking. And tbh, not really sure what a decent check would be that doesn't generate a bazzilion false alarms. Be Ware of the boy crying wolf.
<lifeless> spm: exactly
<spm> the goal of an alert should be - if this triggers a *person* MUST do something. if a person can't do something, the alert is pointless and merely adds noise.
<wgrant> Bug #610687, anyway.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 610687 in Soyuz "Delayed copies do not respect PPA component override (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610687
<spm> ta
<lifeless> spm: right; dashboard - used ones - can be better at that
<lifeless> spm: what we can automated as alerts, obviously, we should
<spm> or even email summaries - eg the oops reports. it's not a zomg critical; but this is important that someone needs to make a determination soon.
<lifeless> they need a trim
<spm> no idea; I don't read them. :-/
<spm> actually - 'a person must do something now', slight update. ie drop everything else, and fix. So any and all RT's for whomever; they immediately take the backseat; kinda thinking.
<lifeless> stop the line
<spm> well; even more so.
<lifeless> uhm
<spm> it's not stop; it's switch into emergency response mode.
<lifeless> thats what stop the line /means/ in lean terms
<lifeless> something is wrong, fix it, gather data about cause, feed that into make-things-better-later
<spm> I can see the simularity. but generally, no. emergency response covers it better. something critical is broken. unbreak it. yesterday.
<lifeless> stop the line originates on the factory floor, where failing to stop the line == million dollars of wrecked parts, or whatever.
<lifeless> it really is intended to be critical
<lifeless> if its been diluted, thats a problem
<spm> heh. DEC support had a classic example of a Sev1 call. "Hi, we have semi-trailers backing up down St Kilda Road. We need this fixed. Now."
<cody-somerville> Is Soyuz back to normal now?
<spm> cody-somerville: .... rather loaded question isn't it?
<cody-somerville> well, are packages getting built?
<spm> heh, looks like it.
<wgrant> It'll take a while to clear.
<wgrant> But yes, things seem to be operating OK now.
<wgrant> Besides the barrage of private builds destroying the official builders.
<cody-somerville> whats with all the idle builders in the PPA pool?
<wgrant> It may be in the middle of a dispatch run.
<wgrant> It looks like it is.
<wgrant> We'll see in a couple of minutes if the dispatches have stuck.
<wgrant> But it's looking OK.
<wgrant> Yep, it's all good.
<wgrant> Cycles are up to more than three minutes, but it's at least working.
<yofel> is there a place someone can comment on the new malone layout on edge? IMHO the flames look kind of lost ...
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtm/+bug/573785
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 573785 in qtm (Ubuntu) "QTM crashes when a window is launched (affected: 3, heat: 16)" [High,Fix released]
<X3> hi where can I find the link to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/lmsensors/trunk in https://launchpad.net/~team-iquik
<X3> team is set as owner yet nothing shows up on the team page relating to that
<wgrant> X3: Click on the 'Code' tab at the top.
<X3> ah cheers
<X3> wgrant: that did it, though I haf expected that to be part of the description page
<X3> though makes sense whwre it is
<wgrant> X3: Teams can have loooots of bugs and branches and other things associated with them. Showing them all on the one page isn't always feasible.
<X3> mk
<bigon> hi
<bigon> I've added the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa but it seems that some info of the Release file are not take into account by apt (like origin...)
<bigon>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages origin ppa.launchpad.net
<bigon> is there something wrong in the release file generated? or a bug in apt
<maxb> bigon: What is the problem exactly?
<bigon> other ppa have a line like that when typing apt-cache policy
<bigon>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/bigon/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages release v=10.04,o=LP-PPA-bigon,a=lucid,n=lucid,l=PPA for Laurent Bigonville,c=main origin ppa.launchpad.net
<bigon> but with the ubuntu-mozilla-daily it miss all the info from the release file
<maxb> The information is there in the Release file, but I have noticed that apt sometimes seems to fail to read it
<maxb> You could try deleting /var/cache/apt/*pkgcache.bin, and /var/lib/apt/lists/*_*, and running apt-get update again - maybe it'll then pick it up
<bigon> deleting the pkgcache.bin did the trick
<bigon> so bug in apt
<bigon> ::
<bigon> :/
<bigon> thx
<damoxc> is there any reason why a build recipe is going to take 2 days?
<bigjools> damoxc: they're scored very low priority right now while we're beta testing, they'll get parity with normal builds soon and will be done quicker
<pindonga> hi. I have a project where I don't get branches automatically marked as merged... may this have to do with the project not having a series registered?
<damoxc> bigjools: ah okay, cool!
<micahg> is there no longer a subscribe someone else to questions?
<shadeslayer> hey, in daily recipes, how can i get the version to be fixed_version+{bzr rev no}~{release}~ppaz
<shadeslayer> is {release} a variable?
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+recipe/lmsensors-trunk
<shadeslayer> it seems our daily build archive is right
<shadeslayer> but under the archive part it says  addons
<gnomefreak> OOPS are getting annoying now
<gnomefreak> Error ID: OOPS-1670ED4276 Error ID: OOPS-1670EC4084 just in the last 30-60 seconds
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1670ED4276
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1670EC4084
<sshaw> I have a team where we have 2 PPAs.  I setup my .dput.cf with my personal ppa and then the 2 team ones.  When I tried to update to my 'stable' ppa all of the packages got my 'internal' ppa instead
<sshaw> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Here is my .dput.cf - http://paste2.org/p/931010
<sshaw> if anyone has any insights
<bigjools> sshaw: what command line did you use?
<sshaw> bigjools: originally dput stable file.changes
<sshaw> last time, dput ppa:mono-a11y/ppa
<sshaw> (hoping to push it to stable)
<bigjools> I'd delete your dput.cf for starters
<bigjools> it might be a bug in dput
<sshaw> ok, deleted and tried to re upload the package
 * sshaw finds it odd though that it didn't ask for a password
<yofel> sshaw: you signed the package when creating it, iirc that's all it needs for authentification
<sshaw> oh
<sshaw> rejected
<sshaw> it says that its already in ubuntu/karmic
<sshaw> although deleted, there is a mono-uia package in queue to be built under internal, but nothing under stable
<bdmurray> I just got oops-1670ea4372 when reporting a bug and the end of the traceback is in connection_raw_execute when trying to insert data into message
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1670ea4372
<kirkland> is launchpad misbehaving right now?
<kirkland> i can't get anything to load;  don't see a status page
<bdmurray> kirkland: anything?
<kirkland> bdmurray: restarted my browser, seems to be happier now
 * kirkland eats his words
 * kirkland shakes his finger at chromium
<bdmurray> I was gonna say works for me!
<bdmurray> well aside of that oops I got
<ZandreBran> Hi I am getting an error when compiling the orca in the PPA. On my computer I can compile without probelmas. Please I need help. Anyone?
<wgrant> ZandreBran: Have you tried to build it with pbuilder?
<ZandreBran> warp10, I will check
<ZandreBran> warp10, not. I'm using on my PC to create the .deb: debuild -us -ua
<ZandreBran> warp10, for send PPA: debuild -S
<wgrant> ZandreBran: You should always try building with pbuilder locally first, to ensure that your package builds in a clean environment.
<wgrant> Once you've fixed it so it successfully builds in pbuilder, it will probably build on Launchpad.
<ZandreBran> warp10, i'm try pbuilder now. thanks and sorry my english, living in Brazil.
<micahg> ZandreBran: Tab Complete Failure :)
<ZandreBran> wgrant, micahg, ops. sorry.
<X3> hi this https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+recipe/lmsensors-trunk
<X3> says in 4 hours but theres no change to time after almost that much
<wgrant> X3: Yeah, the build queue is a bit backed up at the moment, and recipe builds don't have the highest priority.
<X3> i know their lower priority
<X3> backed up ya it figures
<X3> i had fuse waiting to build for near 5 hours
<X3> on normal ppa
<X3> so i guess the recipe is gonna be slower
<X3> can anything be built via a recipe?
<X3> e.g. xbmc from svn trunk?
<wgrant> If you have a Launchpad code import of their trunk, sure.
<X3> Im gonna test a setup, but wanted to know what sort of recipe I could use
<X3> th svn I wanna import is http://xbmc.org/download/
<X3> if I enter the trunk http it spews this out
<X3> Launchpad has not been able to mirror this branch. The last attempt was 3 minutes ago. (Not a branch: "http://xbmc.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbmc/trunk/".) Launchpad will try again in 23 hours. If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again
<X3> any idea why?
<wgrant> X3: That sounds like you created a mirror (for bzr branches), when you needed to create an import.
<wgrant> Let's see...
<X3> ah
<wgrant> There's already https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xbmc/upstream, but that's old and seems to be for a linuxport branch.
<wgrant> Should it just be importing trunk now?
<X3> na
<X3> way too old
<X3> it needs to be the live trunk
<X3> under brach type thers 3 selections
<X3> hosted mirror remote
<X3> maybe remote is it
<wgrant> It's none of those. It's a separate thing, because you're importing from Subversion.
<wgrant> Let me find it.
<X3> cheers
<wgrant> X3: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/xbmc/+new-import
<wgrant> You should just have to enter the Subversion URL there.
<mtaylor> where did the thing I can use to merge user accounts run off to?
<wgrant> mtaylor: https://launchpad.net/people
<X3> wgrant your a star
<wgrant> Now you just need someone to review it and get it started.
 * thumper can do that
<mtaylor> thanks wgrant
#launchpad 2010-07-29
<X3> mm I chose my team to review it but its not clear the process
<thumper> X3: approved
<X3> thx
<wgrant> mtaylor: I'm not sure if that's actually linked from anywhere.
<mtaylor> wgrant: :)
<thumper> X3: yes, we should make that more clear
<thumper> X3: it is on my extremely long todo list
<wgrant> thumper: Fail. bzr-svn config corrupt.
<thumper> ✁☹
<thumper> wgrant: losa pinged
<X3> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52660057/x3lectric-xbmc-xbmc-svn-trunk.log
<X3> failed??
<[Dmitry]> hi all
<[Dmitry]> Q: Where can I download the server part of version control system bazaar?
<wgrant> X3: It's a general problem. A sysadmin will fix it shortly, then the import can be retried.
<X3> ah thanks a bunch
<jelmer> There is also a more permanent fix that should land soon.
<X3> im dizzie this is so... draining
<X3> its beta so meh
<wgrant> It's sadly not perfect yet, no :(
<wgrant> But it's getting there.
<X3> :)
<spm> thumper: yo
<thumper> spm: hi, talking to mbarnett
 * spm tries not to feel slighted, but it hurts. it hurts deep.
 * X3 didnt know this was a soap
<thumper> X3: what was a soap?
<[Dmitry]> Q: Where can I download the server part of version control system bazaar?
<thumper> [Dmitry]: what do you mean?
<[Dmitry]> thumper: I want to install in their bazaar. As such I can do this with SVN. Locally
<thumper> [Dmitry]: bazaar is a DVCS, the application is all you need
<thumper> [Dmitry]: bzr can talk dumb file protocols like ftp, sftp, http, access over NFS, or use a smart server
<[Dmitry]> thumper: And how can I create a repository in their local machine?
<thumper> bzr init-repo <location>
<thumper> do you have access to their machine?
<[Dmitry]> Yes :)
<thumper> then log into their machine, and do the init-repo command in the right place
<thumper> that is all
<[Dmitry]> mm
<thumper> the remote machine should have bzr installed too
<thumper> [Dmitry]: what exactly are you trying to do?
<[Dmitry]> bzr installed in my netbook
<[Dmitry]> Created repositories.
<[Dmitry]> And what address to write that would make there commit?
<thumper> [Dmitry]: with distributed version control systems, you make local commits, then push copies of your branches around
<thumper> [Dmitry]: you don't often commit directly on the remote machine
<[Dmitry]>  I just want to have analog svn only locally, because the code I can not put in public access
<thumper> [Dmitry]: you don't need a remote server to have bzr branches (unlike svn)
<[Dmitry]>  Yes, it seems I already understood.
<[Dmitry]>  I am just an extension for nautilus wrote that the branch I created in my local repository as read-only
<snowdrop> At sourceforge there's an easy way for mortals to download /trunk as a tar-package. Is there any such function at Launchpad, using Bazaar? What's the eaisest way for me to allow people to easily get a copy of all the files in /trunk?
<micahg> snowdrop: if it's set up, bzr branch lp:projectname
<snowdrop> micahg: Hehe.. yeah, but common people don't have bzr setup... heck, they dont even have Linux... (not that I know if bzr works in DOS or whatever is on a win-machine..)
<micahg> snowdrop: oh, sorry, you said as a tar package :)
<micahg> snowdrop: bug 515128
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 515128 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Launchpad should make tarballs of branches available for download (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515128
<snowdrop> micahg: Well, to be honest, _any_ package of the standard compressions would do... goal is to simply give people a url, they press it, and suddenly they're downloading the freshly baked /trunk directly from Bazaar.
<snowdrop> micahg: Ahh.. thanks. Nice to see it's on it's way then =)
<spm> snowdrop: they way i deal with it on mine; is the normal tarball i'd create to distribute is made available. a tad different to 'trunk', but may go some way?
<micahg> snowdrop: you can mark as affecting you (that's the LP way of "voting" for a bug)
<snowdrop> =)
<snowdrop> when doing a "bzr push" to LP all i see is "-  48785KB    57KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream       "  ....it doesn't actually tell which file it's working on uploading, like it did in SVN. Is there a way to taim it?
<micahg> snowdrop: does -v help?
<snowdrop> micahg: Will check on next push... it's working as we write, don't dare kill it = P
<maxb> snowdrop: No. bzr doesn't have that sort of display because it doesn't necessary operate file by file
<snowdrop> maxb: Ah.. oki. Thanks.
<MTecknology> *sigh* 4 seconds until build time for a ppa is a long long time..
<MTecknology> :P
<doctormo> MTecknology: 4 seconds? that sounds short
<MTecknology> doctormo: ya, but it's the literal time of those 4 seconds that sucks :P
<doctormo> MTecknology: You could just read 1/100th of a blog entry
<MTecknology> doctormo: oh
<MTecknology> doctormo: now I'm getting "Started 12 minutes ago" so far no build log - this should have built in <7min - I'm thinking there's some massive build going on that's killing things
<doctormo> MTecknology: Maybe they're building the Tintanic.
<wgrant> MTecknology: Quite the opposite: lots of small builds. But still killing things.
<wgrant> In a wonderful cascading torrent of pain and slowness.
 * micahg sees another python rebuild :)
<wgrant> Yes :(
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh....
<MTecknology> that explains it
<MTecknology> who started the python build?
<wgrant> Ubuntu people.
<doctormo> How are you wgrant?
<micahg> better than last night where private builds took over the archive builders :)
<wgrant> Not bad. Yourself?
<doctormo> wgrant: Busy as always, like my new guide? http://doctormo.org/2010/07/26/how-to-ask-for-translations/
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, and that was compounded by a bug which broke everything for several hours.
<doctormo> wgrant: Not that impressed then? Ah well, do you know about launchpad translation services at all?
<wgrant> doctormo: Sorry, a bit busy at the moment.
<wgrant> I know a bit about Translations, but it's my weakest LP area.
<wgrant> What's the issue? You want to throw that document into Rosetta?
<doctormo> heh, wgrant: Consider this, we have a non software project, the ubuntu learning materials project which will make various svg and docbook based documents for training and classrooms. Should we have a project per material or keep each part in a branch but attached to the same project in launchpad? And does this stop us from using translation services?
<wgrant> doctormo: It depends how separate they are. It may be benefical to have an Ubuntu Learning Materials project group, with separate projects inside it for each document.
<wgrant> Having them in distinct branches within a single project is probably a bad idea.
<doctormo> Well each document set would idealy be it's own branch at the very least.
<doctormo> Does launchpad not have the concept of sub-projects?
<wgrant> Only in that projects can live in a project group.
<micahg> wgrant: should the entity just logged in be here?
<wgrant> micahg: It's been here for a while, AFAICT.
<wgrant> So I presume so.
<bilalakhtar> I need help. I requested the first builds of my recipe 2 days ago. At that time, it said 'Build in 1 hour' but it has not built till now. Now, it is showing Build in 5 hours, and the time is ever-increasing. Can someone score it up ?
<poolie> Spm^^
<spm> bleh. left server. he has no builds waiting.
<zooko> Folks: I want to leave a hyperlink from this ticket: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mingw/+bug/461303 to this ticket: http://sourceforge.net/support/tracker.php?aid=2913876 but also I want to mark it as "fix released" in MingW.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 461303 in binutils (Fedora) "generates-bad-code regression (affected: 2, heat: 18)" [Unknown,In progress]
<zooko> Currently I can't seem to have both. If I link it to the SF.net ticket then it sets the status to "Unknown"
<zooko> and if I want to set the status to "Fix released" then I have to remove the hyperlink to the sf.net ticket.
<geser> the status of a remote bug watch gets updated automatically
<spiv> Why can't I mark https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~spiv/bzr-builder/merge-subdirs-479705/+merge/14979 as Rejected?  (Superseded would be better, but as I don't want to resubmit to the same target I can understand why that's not available.)
<spiv> None of the available options (Work in progress, Needs Review, Merged) accurately describes the state of that proposal.
<wgrant> spiv: Unfortunately only a reviewer can reject a proposal.
<wgrant> You cannot withdraw without deleting.
<spiv> wgrant: thanks.  I've expanded my comments on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/611182 accordingly.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 611182 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Cannot abandon/supersede merge proposal (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<StevenK> spiv: I have spoken to thumper and abentley about stuff similiar at the Epic, and a change that we all agreed was a good idea was being able to change the target branch (and such like) when you resubmit the MP
<spiv> StevenK: yes, that would fix this case
<spiv> I can imagine others (e.g. abanoning the original branch entirely in favour of a new approach.)
<wgrant> I think there should be a Withdrawn status.
<spiv> And e.g. even deciding the whole idea is a bad one, and withdrawing with no replacement.
<spiv> "Withdrawn" would be nice, although I can see that proliferation of statuses might be a bad idea.  I'd be happy with reusing Rejected or whatever, so long as it is semantically clear that the proposal is a) finished and b) not accepted.  Everything else is icing.
<geser> how long does the build dispatcher currently need to dispatch a build? I see jobs in the queue and idling buildds
<wgrant> geser: It could be several minutes between cycles. Depending on how pathological the currently dispatched set is, it has even been seen to reach 15 minutes.
<noodles775> geser: at the moment it takes a long time to scan all the builders (as uploading the results from completed jobs happens synchronously)... bigjools and jelmer are working on ...
<noodles775> ... it. :)
<wgrant> But yes, most of it has been fixed in devel, I believe.
<wgrant> And the other bit should be fixed soon.
<czajkowski> mrevell: ping I need to pick your brain
<mrevell> Hey czajkowski, how can I help?
<czajkowski> mrevell: a guy over here is doing his masters on Ubuntu community and did a small project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/ProfileOfTheDay  he wants to know if it's possible to see on those profile pages on launchpad was there more traffic after he would post about profile of the day
<mrevell> czajkowski, Interesting. I should think it's possible but I wouldn't know how. You might want to speak to sinzui (Curtis) when he comes on later. His team look after the people, teams and projects side of LP.
<czajkowski> mrevell: thanks
<czajkowski> mrevell: wasn't sure to ask.
<mrevell> np
<X3> hi
<X3> is this recipe ok?
<X3> # bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}~ppa1
<X3> lp:xbmc
<X3> nest debian lp:~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk/ubuntu debian
<X3> its for here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk
<X3> can anyone just double check details to make sure its ok please
<X3> im not sure about the lp:xbmc and the nest line
<X3> guess it actually be # bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}~ppa1
<X3> lp:~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk
<X3> but im well very unsure about final line
<maxb> `bzr help builder` should tell you all you need to know
<X3> if I understood I wouldnt bother asking
<X3> nest debian lp:~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk/ubuntu debian
<X3> this lp:~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk exists but the adding ubuntu doesnt will this get created is it right?
<umi> hi, I have a quiestion about using Bazaar, is it a proper place to ask?
<X3> idk im still waiting for a decent reply
<X3> dont ask to ask though
<umi> ok, so there's a branch here https://code.launchpad.net/~helh-saintman/+junk/hannibal, and I need to move it here https://code.launchpad.net/~fullcircle-ru/hannibal/main
<umi> how do I do it?
<umi> I tried to do the following:
<umi> bzr branch lp:~helh-saintman/+junk/hannibal
<umi> bzr init lp:~fullcircle-ru/hannibal/main
<umi> bzr push lp:~fullcircle-ru/hannibal/main
<umi> but it doesn't seem to work
<jelmer> X3: Hi
<jelmer> umi: Hi
<X3> hi
<umi> hi jelmer
<X3> umi im not sure but you can try reg a bazar brach and mirror it
<jelmer> X3: "nest debian lp:~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk/ubuntu debian" won't work, as it refers to a directory within a branch
<X3> oh
<jelmer> X3: if your svn trunk already contains a debian/ directory there is no need for that line
<X3> no it doesnt i dont think
<jelmer> X3: Is there a debian directory somewhere that it should be using?
<jelmer> umi: What doesn't work exactly, do you get an error?
<X3> jelmer: the svn doesnt have any debian dir
<umi> jelmer: when I tried to do it for the first time I did get an error
<umi> $ bzr init lp:~fullcircle-ru/hannibal/main
<umi> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', '<Fault -1: "Unexpected Zope exception: LaunchpadTimeoutError: Statement: \'SELECT Account.creation_rationale, Account.date_created, Account.date_status_set, Account.displayname, Account.id, Account.openid_identifier, Account.status, Account.status_comment FROM Account, EmailAddress WHERE EmailAddress.account = Account.id AND LOWER(EmailAddress.email) = %s\'\\nParameters:[<storm.variables.Variable object a
<umi> and after that when I tried to do init or push nothing happens. it asks me for the passphrase for my ssh key and then nothing
<jelmer> X3: In order to be able to build a source package you need a debian directory, either in the branch you're trying to build or in another branch that you have the recipe merge in.
<jelmer> umi: That first error is a timeout, and is a serious issue we need to address.
<X3> ya i know but im not sure how to create that :/
<jelmer> X3: Do you have experience with python packaging?
<jelmer> s/python/debian/
<X3> no
<X3> im very fresh out of box
<jelmer> umi: It looks like a branch was created, although it's still empty at the moment.
<jelmer> umi: if you go to the directory that was created by "bzr branch lp:~helh-saintman/+junk/hannibal", you should be able to push to lp:~fullcircle-ru/hannibal/main
<umi> jelmer: that's exactly what I was trying to do
<jelmer> X3: I would recommend creating a local Debian package based on your trunk first in a separate branch, as that's necessary before creating a recipe anyway.
<umi> but after that error any "bzr init" or "bzr push" to lp:~fullcircle-ru/hannibal/main just prompts me to enter my ssh passphrase and then absolutely nothing happens
<jelmer> umi: It doesn't give you any output whatsoever?
<X3> well there is a ppa with files
<X3> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive/ppa
<jelmer> X3: ah, ok
<umi> jelmer: sorry, I should have said that, after a long long long time (after I have already interrupted it with Ctrl+C) it gave some output:
<umi> Write failed: Broken pipe
<umi> Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed by remote host.
<umi> Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed by remote host.
<X3> jelmer but how do i make that recipe work
<jelmer> umi: It looks like there is an issue creating a connection with the LP ssh server - does connecting to it with sftp work? (sftp bazaar.launchpad.net) ?
<umi> jelmer: let me try
<umi> works fine
<jelmer> X3: Create a clone of your branch that contains the debian/ directory (you should be able to get that from the source packages in the PPA). In the recipe, add a line like "merge packaging lp:~team-xmbc-svn/xmbc/packaging"
<X3> ah right
<jelmer> X3: That way the builder will take the latest version from trunk (as present in the first line of the recipe) and then merge in the packaging metadata.
<X3> mmm
<jelmer> it will update the changelog when it builds a new snapshot, you don't have to do that manually
<X3> thx jelmer
<X3> im not sure its gonna work lauchpad wont let me edit recipe atm it gives errors says disable redirection but nothing happens
<jelmer> X3: What are the errors exactly?
<X3> (Error ID: OOPS-1671EC2661)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1671EC2661
<X3> very helful ubotu /not
<X3> wants password and wont accept my usr/pass
<X3> jokes
<X3> nm im not that rushed
<bpeel> can anyone help me get my package uploaded to my PPA ? I keep getting emails with "Unable to find mash-0.1_0.1.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution" after I do dput
<bpeel> i tried explicitly upload the source tar ball again with scp and then rerunning dput, but it didn't help
<umi> jelmer: so the sftp works fine
<jelmer> X3: This is a strange error - apparently the branch no longer exists?
<noodles775> bpeel: see "Options when building" at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<noodles775> bpeel: basically, I think you need to do `debuild -S -sa`
<bpeel> oh cool, thanks noodles775
<noodles775> no problem.
<umi> jelmer: do you have any other suggestions? what should I do ?
<MTecknology> Can any random person add a milestone and download to a project?
<jelmer> umi: I'm not sure what could be going wrong. Can you perhaps ask a question in the launchpad-code project?
<jelmer> MTecknology: I think it's just people who are a member of the team that owns the project.
<umi> jelmer: ok, thank you for your help
<MTecknology> jelmer: That's what I thought too - but somehow someone that isn't us is adding them
<jelmer> MTecknology: what project is this?
<MTecknology> jelmer: nginx
<czajkowski> sinzui: you about for a moment ?
<sinzui> Hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> sinzui: mrevell said you might be the person to ask
<czajkowski> 11:51 < czajkowski> mrevell: a guy over here is doing his masters on Ubuntu  community and did a small project  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/ProfileOfTheDay  he  wants to know if it's possible to see on those profile  pages on launchpad was there more traffic after he would  post about profile of the day
<sinzui> about page traffic?
<sinzui> I have never seen traffic reports for launchpad pages.
<czajkowski> aye neither have I
<sinzui> I need to ask someone if I can access/see the google analytics for pages
<czajkowski> thanks
<jelmer> MTecknology: If you have a download pattern configured launchpad will automatically add milestones and downloads when it sees them appear.
<jelmer> could that be what it is perhaps?
<MTecknology> jelmer: heh.... that would be it indeed..
<MTecknology> jelmer: thanks :)
<jelmer> MTecknology: no worries, glad it's not a security issue :-)
<MTecknology> jelmer: nope, it's a feature :)
<sjamaan> thumper: here?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> qq guys, why does my wiki keep jumping between release themes, one day its in Kubuntu theme, the next its in Edubuntu and others its in plain ol Ubuntu https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> or am I asking in the wrong place?
<Userx7> can somebody help me submit a bug report? I don't see the fields i expect thanks
<geser> because of the domain you access it through: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip vs. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ActionParsnip vs https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ActionParsnip
<bdrung> i am trying to download an attachment via launchpadlib. i have the attachment object. how can i proceed?
<james_w> bdrung: you read the content and write it to a file on disk
<bdrung> attachment.data gives an lazr.restfulclient.resource.HostedFile
<bdrung> james_w: what attributes does it have? can i read it with attachment.data.read()?
<bdrung> ok, found it: attachment.data.open()
<mattl> hey... i'm sure i'm just missing something obvious... how can i log into launchpad using my own OpenID, rather than a launchpad provided one?
<maxb> That feature doesn't exist yet
<mattl> ah, okay. np.
<Kangarooo> hello in LP bugs any one can make tags.. yes? so why sometimes somebody removes my tags?
<beuno> Kangarooo, anybody can add tags
<beuno> and anybody can remove them
<Kangarooo> ok i can add again my tag to bug my tag was removed but it messes then bug report.. makes a comment about new tag added..
<nhandler> Kangarooo: Certain projects have certain guidelines about which tags should get applied to which bugs. If your tag doesn't fit those guidelines, it might get removed again.
<coolbhavi> hi all
<coolbhavi> is bugs.launchpad.net down?
<coolbhavi> I am getting Error ID: OOPS-1671L1300
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1671L1300
<shadeslayer> coolbhavi: seems to be working for me
<jelmer> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> jelmer: \o
<jelmer> shadeslayer: You're in luck, I spent some time yesterday night on that KDE repo bug
<shadeslayer> oh goody :D
<shadeslayer> is it good to import now? :P
<jelmer> not yet, but very close
<shadeslayer> project neon is stuck till its working again ^_^
<shadeslayer> jelmer: awesome :D
<shadeslayer> thanks for looking at it
 * shadeslayer pokes his kdelibs build....
<pmatulis> re PPA GPG keys, is it normal for a public key to be the same for different PPAs when those PPAs are attributed to the same person?
<bigjools> pmatulis: yes
<pmatulis> bigjools: k
<pmatulis> is there any way to properly (non-manually) revert to non-PPA packages?  ex: i've installed php5 from a PPA and saw that it dragged in a dependency (also in the PPA).  to revert i can force the earlier php5 version (which itself is not ideal) but what about the dependencies?  do i need to track them down and force them as well?
<micahg> pmatulis: ppa-purge in maverick?
<pmatulis> micahg: i've heard about that, but anyway, this is lucid
<micahg> pmatulis: you can download the .deb from launchpad for it
<pmatulis> micahg: so that is the only way?
<micahg> pmatulis: you can use aptitude to try to figure out how to downgrade the packages
<pmatulis> micahg: ok, so not obvious
<shadeslayer> micahg: theres ppa-purge? which package? :D
<micahg> shadeslayer: ppa-purge :P
<shadeslayer> no such package :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: in maverick
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> im on maverick
<pmatulis> !info ppa-purge
<micahg> shadeslayer: oh, maybe it's stuck in new
<ubot5> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> micahg: when was it introduced?
<pmatulis> !info ppa-purge maverick
<ubot5> Package ppa-purge does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> ah thats why.. :D
<X3> shadeslayer: hey
<shadeslayer> micahg: new wont be look at for another week i think
<shadeslayer> X3: \o
<micahg> shadeslayer: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppa-purge/0+bzr46.1/+build/1892013
<shadeslayer> Binary packages awaiting approval in NEW queue: << :P
<shadeslayer> its a good idea tho
<shadeslayer> expunging PPA's
<shadeslayer> X3: i checked the builds at School today, it said 6 hours.. checking again now
<X3> its same
<shadeslayer> also python seems to be ruling all builders
<X3> slowww
<shadeslayer> no its just that python 2.7 just hit buildd
<shadeslayer> and that will kill the chances of lm-sensors building before monday
<shadeslayer> X3: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<shadeslayer> and then im going to pwn all the other free builders....
<shadeslayer> with kdelibs :P
<X3> lol at this rate it will be weeks b4 that is done
<bigjools> I rescored the python rebuild earlier, it's behind everything else now
<micahg> thanks bigjools
<shadeslayer> bigjools: awesome :D
<corecode> hey, something is wrong with my milestone view: https://launchpad.net/lightning-exchange-provider/+milestones
#launchpad 2010-07-30
<michaelh1> Afternoon.  How can I get the messages attached to a bug using launchpadlib?
<michaelh1> I have a bug.messages_collection_link, but trying a luanchpad.load() on that gives an error
<doctormo> Hey michaelh1
<doctormo> Try for message in bug.messages_collection:
<wgrant> Not messages_collection. Just messages.
<michaelh1> Yip, that does it.  I didn't see that in the 1.0 API doc.  What's the best way of finding such things?
<wgrant> michaelh1: launchpadlib is magic, and +apidoc doesn't know about the magic.
<wgrant> *_link and *_collection_link are just URLs.
<wgrant> launchpadlib works this out, and turns them into more normal attributes that retrieve the contents automatically.
<michaelh1> Ah, so where I was using load(task.bug_link), I should use just task.bug
<wgrant> michaelh1: Exactly.
<michaelh1> Is there a way to speed things up by assuming the cache is good?
<michaelh1> or other ways of speeding things up when you're writing a new script?
<lifeless> michaelh1: there is a post about tuning lp api scripts on the launchpad blog
<lifeless> michaelh1: beyond that, its largely in the lp devs hands to make things faster - which we are doing
<michaelh1> lifeless: it's more that I'm running the same script over and over while developing, so could re-use the same data without fetching
<lifeless> lplib has a cache in it
<lifeless> so you should already be avoiding some redudant transfer
<michaelh1> lifeless: yip, but my data set is read only and (for now) I don't care about upstream changes
<michaelh1> It's all good.
<wgrant> LP rejected a PPA upload because I used a bad team name.
<wgrant> It has ignored two subsequent uploads to the right name, giving me no response.
<wgrant> It is correctly signed -- the changes file is identical to the rejected one.
<tgm4883> Not sure where I should file this bug against (lauchpad.net or w3m). I filed a bug via the command line which opened up launchpad.net via w3m. I tried to login, multiple links are present on the login page (including cancel), but I have no way to continue. The text where I would expect continue to be a link to submit my credentials appears to just be text, not a link
<wgrant> spm: Is germanium's process-upload.py somehow unhappy?
<wgrant> Or its poppy-sftp?
<lifeless> wgrant: how would I tell ?
<lifeless> wgrant: spm is awl
<lifeless> tgm4883: well, both arguably have a problem - I'start with a bug on launchpad-foundations
<wgrant> lifeless: No idea.
<wgrant> I guess I'll try cocoplum instead.
<tgm4883> lifeless, ok, i'll file one there. Thats where I was leaning anyway since the rest of the links appear to be working. Thanks
<Dies> Anyone else having problems with "pear"?
<lifeless> ?
<magcius> oi
<magcius> Launchpad is running like hell on my Firefox
<magcius> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg is updating very slowly when scrolling
<micahg> magcius: nvidia chipset?
<magcius> micahg: indeed
<magcius> I'm running a Firefox nightly and I have a few patches for the xserver
<lifeless> png provoked driver bug IIRC
<magcius> lifeless: hm?
<magcius> ok, what the hell?
<micahg> magcius: known issue, I need to upstream it
<magcius> https://dev.launchpad.net/ <-- the header background is a solid color png
<magcius> and it's 1px wide, which is going to cause hell on the browser rendering
<magcius> any reason you can't use background-color?
<magcius> lifeless: do you know the cause?
<magcius> lifeless: I can report it to the team, if you want.
<wgrant> It won't cause hell -- it's a very normal technique.
<wgrant> But yes, it should be a background colour.
<magcius> wgrant: 1px wide is still stupid.
<lifeless> well, we still support ie6
<magcius> ok
<lifeless> anyhow, I don't know the cause, I just remember a thread somewhere about linux driver bugs causing this behaviour
<lifeless> micahg: do you have a bug # for magcius ?
<magcius> I don't run Ubuntu.
<lifeless> magcius: And ? Its not Ubuntu specific (in fact, I suspect we've fixed it in Ubuntu)
<magcius> lifeless: hm, how did you fix it? xorg patch?
<micahg> bug 223238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 223238 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Extremely slow Ajax/Javascript/CSS performance in Firefox 3 using non-free nvidia-glx-new (affected: 18, heat: 146)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223238
<magcius> Thanks
<magcius> oh what the hell
<magcius> can I have a txt dump of that page, comments, attachments?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/bugs/223238/+text
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 223238 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Extremely slow Ajax/Javascript/CSS performance in Firefox 3 using non-free nvidia-glx-new (affected: 18, heat: 146)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<magcius> Thanks
<magcius> This is why I love LP./
<magcius> Except for code hosting.
<magcius> ok, there's no patches
<magcius> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14027687/unnamed <-- oh, thanks
<micahg> is there anyone around why can score up the chromium and mozilla daily builds?
<StevenK> Yes, I can.
<micahg> StevenK: awesome, do you know where they are?
<StevenK> Nope, I am blissfully unaware
<StevenK> I'm guessing ubuntu-mozilla-daily somewhere
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<micahg> StevenK: don't bother w/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg as it's broke
<micahg> StevenK: thanks :)
<StevenK> You want all of the chromium builds bumped?
<StevenK> Doesn't it take hours to build?
<micahg> StevenK: looks like just i386 needs bumping
<micahg> and for the daily, I think it's an hour
<micahg> oh, maybe not
<StevenK> micahg: i386 for hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid and maverick is where I'm going ...
<micahg> yeah, between 1-2 hrs depending on which builder I think
<micahg> maverick build in 1 hr, jaunty in 2
<micahg> on amd64
<micahg> maybe it's just the small number of builders...not the python stuff
<micahg> python stuff is still 2400
<micahg> StevenK: any idea how long until the PPA bulders come back, i386 is showing 8/1 for build date
<StevenK> Nope, but they're not usually gone all that long
<micahg> StevenK: well, if we have to be picky about which builds to rescore, I'd say lucid and maverick
<StevenK> But yes, you're right, there's 7 amd64 builders and 3 i386
<StevenK> micahg: Given there's 3 builders, I'm a little bit retiscent to score up a bunch of stuff that could keep one builder fully occupied for over 24 hours, that's all.
<micahg> that should only be about 8 hrs of build time
<micahg> StevenK: no, just lucid and maverick i386 for mozilla daily and chromium daily
<micahg> that should be around 8 hrs
<StevenK> That's still 8 hours just for chromium :-)
<micahg> no, should be 2-4
<micahg> StevenK: just the daily PPA I think
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> There are 3 i386 builders.
<wgrant> Dailies are surely the last things that should be scored up.
 * StevenK waves his hands
<StevenK> I'm doing it because I was asked to, and would rather avoid an argument about the best use of buildd CPU time
<wgrant> Well.
<wgrant> I don't think dailies are the best use.
<micahg> these are the most popular dailies
<wgrant> Given that they happen... daily.
<wgrant> And take a damn long time to build.
 * micahg will reduce the request even further to just xulrunner-2.0 and firefox 4.0 i386 for lucid and maverick for the mozilla stuff which'll take all of 2 hrs to build
<StevenK> micahg: That's all of the chromium stuff bumped
<micahg> StevenK: I hope just 2 builds, right?
<StevenK> micahg: 4 builds
<StevenK> But I've bumped stuff by mistake that can be fixed
<StevenK> micahg: And xulrunner-2.0 firefox-4.0 i386 {lucid,maverick} bumped
<micahg> StevenK: awesome, thank you :)
<magcius> micahg: why aren't you just using the nightlies provided by Mozilla?
<micahg> magcius: we use some system libs and our builds come as .debs
<magcius> micahg: ok.
<magcius> micahg: are there any changes to the source besides the configuration?
<magcius> micahg: also, are you using PGO?
<micahg> magcius: yes, we remove the binary parts
<micahg> magcius: no, not yet since upstream is not doing it yet
<magcius> micahg: binary parts? Also, isn't this a violation of the trademark guidelines?
<micahg> magcius: we should go to #ubuntu-mozillateam to continue this
<magcius> micahg: ok
<magcius> micahg: I don't use Ubuntu, though
<micahg> magcius: k, but this discussion is OT for this channel :)
<magcius> micahg: I agree.
<magcius> micahg: does Launchpad have a "Send Upstream" button yet? :P
<micahg> magcius: no, but it's in progress I think
<magcius> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ obsolete now with http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source having the same data and more? Will it be phased out?
<logari81> hi, what happened with the i386 ppa builders?
<logari81> i386  	3  	 679 jobs (three days)
<magcius> logari81: the builders are overloaded terribly right now
<logari81> magcius: but why only i386?
<magcius> logari81: because that's the majority of where build jobs go
<logari81> ok
<logari81> magcius: is there any way to cancel some jobs? I don't want to contribute to this jam
<magcius> logari81: don't worry about it
<magcius> logari81: someone here could probably do it though
<rioch> I have a bunch of new translation files that have been sitting in my import queue with the status "Needs review" for some time now.
<rioch> How can I get these imported?
<tseliot> any launchpadders around? I'm having a problem with a private PPA
<tseliot> I'm seeing the following error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/35210/
<tseliot> after I try to upload to that private PPA. Another user is having the same problem
<tseliot> allenap: ^^
<allenap> tseliot: I don't know about PPPAs but I'll see if I can find someone who does.
<tseliot> allenap: thanks
<allenap> Perhaps if I mention soyuz here I'll cause some IRC clients to go ping :)
<bigjools> hello
<bigjools> was OTP
<bigjools> tseliot: it's a bug
<bigjools> private team?
<bigjools> we've got private teams using private PPAs elsewhere though, so this is odd
<tseliot> bigjools: yes, it's a private team
<bigjools> tseliot: please file a bug on launchpad-registry, their code has a bug
<bigjools> paste that rejection message
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<tseliot> I've filed bug #611617
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 611617 in Launchpad Registry "Uploads to a private team's PPA are rejected (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611617
<bigjools> tseliot: was it a private PPA as well?
<soren> I have an e-mail in a mailing list's moderation queue which was sent by a subscriber.. How can I tell why it's being held for moderation?
<tseliot> bigjools: yep
<bigjools> tseliot: ok thanks
<soren> It even correctly identifies the sender and sets the Author URL to point to his lp page.
<soren> so it's not because he's using an e-mail address unknown to LP, which was my only guess. :-/
<soren> He also says he doesn't actually receive any e-mails from the list.
<tseliot> bigjools: if you need further information, just let me know :-)
<tseliot> and thanks for your help
<bigjools> tseliot: I need to wait for curtis to comment
<bigjools> np
<tseliot> ok
<wgrant> Sounds like it's because the private team's email addres is the maintainer.
<soren> There's a private team?
<wgrant> soren: I refer to tseliot's issue.
<soren> Oh.
<soren> Heh :)
<tseliot> ah, let me check the other packages
<czajkowski> soren: content in the email ?
<czajkowski> soren: or subject
<tseliot> wgrant: I've just looked at another package (that was successfully uploaded) and the maintainer's address is not the team's address
<soren> czajkowski: Well, he does says "Wow!" in there, but being excited should be allowed :)
<wgrant> tseliot: What about the package that failed to upload?
<czajkowski> soren: I'm not gonna argue, just seen it sometimes if a subject is odd or there is unusal content.
<tseliot> wgrant: it was using the team's address
<wgrant> tseliot: That would probably be it, then.
<tseliot> yep, let me try here
<soren> czajkowski: Yeah.. I don't /think/ that's it. It doesn't look spammy to my eye at all.
<wgrant> Someone should probably add that to the bug.
<tseliot> wgrant: I'll try to upload again and add a note in the bug report
<soren> czajkowski: Uh... And now the one in the queue just got accepted (without my doing anything) and another one he sent shot straight through. /me suspects a man behind the curtain laughing at me right now
<czajkowski> soren: tis early in the morning, go make yourself a cuppa tea ;)
 * soren does so
<tseliot> wgrant: that did it
<wgrant> tseliot: Excellent. I've already commented on the bug.
<tseliot> wgrant, bigjools: thanks for your help
<bigjools> tseliot: coolio, glad it works now
<bigjools> so it DTRT, just the error message was kinda funky
<tseliot> yes
<wgrant> Is it the right thing?
<wgrant> I guess it does end up in indices...
<X3> can anyone look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk
<X3> it fails most of the times
<wgrant> X3: It's that same issue as before...
<wgrant> LOSA ping: pear's bzr-svn config is corrupt again.
<mthaddon> ugh
<X3> wgrant if the issue is that it keeps failing then ya
<jelmer> mthaddon: I'll be landing a fix for that issue tonight.
<X3> morning btw
<jelmer> hi William, Tom, X3
<X3> hi jelmer
<wgrant> Morning jelmer.
<mthaddon> wgrant, jelmer: ok, I think that should be better now
<X3> whos buying breakfast?
 * jelmer hands X3 a cup of coffee
 * X3 takes it and has a sip
<wgrant> mthaddon: Thanks.
<mthaddon> np
 * X3 passes bacon sandwiches around
<X3> also besides that trunk failing to import, i wanted to ask about ntfs-3g is there a actuall ntfs-3g-2010.5.22 all I see is older versions
<X3> some bugs I have been fixed in that new version
<wgrant> X3: 2010.3.6 is the latest version in Ubuntu.
<X3> current in linux even backport dont work
<X3> ya that version is still bummed
<wgrant> X3: The import is going again.
<wgrant> On one of the slow machines, sadly.
<X3> thx
<X3> lol
<X3> they all slow
<wgrant> But some are slower than others.
<X3> 20 hours to compile sabnzbdplus backport
<wgrant> Oh, they're different machines.
<X3> its a bit congested it seems
<wgrant> The build farm is a little busy at the moment.
<wgrant> Yes.
<X3> is there an easy way to import the new ntfs-3g and have it buid
<X3> im quite new at packaging and all my attempts fail
<X3> how do I request a code import if the ntfs-3g project doesnt exist
<X3> im at the request page and only 3 related projects are up
<X3> do I have to register the project myself or how can I link it otherwise
<vish> hi , I'm not able to assign a bug to the docs team [I'm part of the papercuts team,the bug supervisor for papercuts project] , is that also not possible now?
<vish> Error ID: OOPS-1672N688
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1672N688
<vish> and Error ID: OOPS-1672N673
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1672N673
<vish> tried several times and it keeps giving Timeout Error..
<vish> bah , same problem with edge too :(  Error ID: OOPS-1672EB2311
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1672EB2311
<pmatulis> can someone confirm that launchpadlib does not have proxy support?
<pmatulis> add-apt-repository uses it (i think) and fails in proxy environment
<jpds> pmatulis: It doesn't (but I think it's more a Python issue).
<pmatulis> jpds: alright, thx
<vish> hmm ,i kept trying and lp kept giving me timeout errors! but seems to have worked!
<vish> now I have a double comment :/
<diwic> Three days until my package builds? *moaning*
<X3> i been waiting for way more then 3
<bigjools> where are you getting three days from?
<shadeslayer> we owns the buildd with KDE ... muwhahaha :P
<shadeslayer> jk
<diwic> bigjools, https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ppa/+build/1897162
<bigjools> hmmm
<bigjools> ok thanks
<bigjools> we might get some builders back today I hope
<diwic> bigjools, are they busy building other things?
<diwic> bigjools, doing archive rebuilds as a result of the new toolchain?
<shadeslayer> bigjools: same goes for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+recipe/lmsensors-trunk
<bigjools> no, the rebuilds were scored to the bottom
<shadeslayer> btw can you delete the first 2 builds from that
<shadeslayer> since we want the package to go in experimenting
<bigjools> we've got a backlog because the available build machines has been reduced for 2 days
<bigjools> you can delete your own builds if theyre not necessary
<diwic> okay
<shadeslayer> bigjools: ok
<bigjools> just delete the source and the build will be ignored
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> bigjools: its a daily build ^_^
<bigjools> recipe?
<shadeslayer> bigjools: delete the recipie? :o
<bigjools> I was asking if it's a recipe build
<shadeslayer> yes
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> abentley: is it possible to have more than one outstanding recipe build for the same package/person/ppa ?
<abentley> bigjools, yes, if the distroseries are different.
<bigjools> abentley: what if they're not?
<abentley> bigjools, then you should get an error when you request it.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> shadeslayer: you can directly cancel the build request for a recipe
<abentley> bigjools, I believe only admins can do that.
<bigjools> abentley: oh really?  why the restriction?
<abentley> bigjools, because it's not a proper cancel.
<shadeslayer> brr everything is frozen
<bigjools> oh, the slash and burn approach cancel
<abentley> bigjools, it's just that horrible DB query, except as python.
<shadeslayer> oh finally
<bigjools> abentley: right
<czajkowski> sinzui: any luck regarding yesterdays request?
<sinzui> czajkowski, none yet. I am going to send  spam to all launchpad engineers to see if anyone knows if the information exists and how to read it
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> much appreciated
<shadeslayer> jelmer: any news on the kdelibs import? :)
<jelmer> shadeslayer: Not yet, still work in progress. I might have some more time for it tonight or some evening next week.
<Cepheus> Hmm, milestones on my project are a bit bugged. Tried to delete the bugged milestone, got OOPS-1672C952
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1672C952
<shadeslayer> jelmer: ok .. just wanted to know the status
<jelmer> shadeslayer: I'll make sure to keep the relevant bug up to date - do you have the bug #?
<shadeslayer> er.. i forgot :P
<shadeslayer> ill look it up
<shadeslayer> jelmer: bug 579491
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 579491 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix (affected: 3, heat: 15)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491
<shadeslayer> ive subscribed my self now
<cody-somerville> Could I losa please rename the live-helper project to live-build?
<mthaddon> cody-somerville: is that a blocked name? if not you should be able to rename yourself
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, how? there isn't a field in change details
<mthaddon> are you not the maintainer?
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, I am, yes.
<mthaddon> hmm, I thought maintainers could - in any case, renaming for you
<mthaddon> cody-somerville: done
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, thanks. Can you set up an alias too?
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, live-helper -> live-build
<mthaddon> ok, done
<cody-somerville> Thank you! :)
<mthaddon> np
<bsaibes_> How can I find what is my ID URL
<bsaibes_> I think I got it, it should be https://launchpad.net/~my-nickname, now I have to remember whether I have provided a nick name or where to add it
<plars> any possible way to re-enable a ppa that has been disabled?
<james_w> plars: yes, ask a losa I think
<plars> james_w: ok, thanks
<wgrant> plars: If a PPA has been disabled, you can reenable it yourself.
<wgrant> If it's been deleted, it's not really recoverable at the moment.
<plars> wgrant: yeah, in my case I think I deleted it, but if I try to upload to it, I think it said it was disabled... it's deleted, but still there it seems (confusing)
<wgrant> plars: At the moment, deleting it just removes the archive from disk. It doesn't yet remove it from the database, although it probably will soon.
#launchpad 2010-07-31
<tenach> Hello.  I've started importing my project code from git and it does not link them to me under "Recent revisions".  It is linking to the other contributor, though.
<wgrant> tenach: Which branch is this?
<tenach> The main branch for my project, scrib.
<wgrant> tenach: Have you recently added that email address to your Launchpad account? If you have, it may take up to 24 hours for the revisions to be linked.
<tenach> Ah, that would probably explain it.  I added it maybe an hour ago.
<tenach> wgrant, Thank you. I am still learning how to use launchpad.
<wgrant> tenach: Once the daily cron job runs, all existing revision will be fixed up, and all future ones will be linked immediately.
<tenach> That is pretty cool.
<nigelb> someone says LP timesout when trying to file a bug
<nigelb> known issue?
<doctormo> nigelb: It happens sometimes, launchpad is one of those odd services with weird errors sometimes.
<doctormo> nigelb: Did it report an oops-id?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=id
<nigelb> doctormo: dunno..  I was helping somone file a bug
<wgrant> There's been a lot of work done in that area in the last couple of weeks.
<doctormo> nigelb: Ah ok, when launchpad produces an error it should give an oops id which can be given to the devels here.
<wgrant> I'm not sure how much of the fix is on edge, though.
<nigelb> I'm not sure if this was on edge or not though
<wgrant> Try to get an OOPS ID.
<nigelb> maybe I should just ask her to do a -noredirect
<wgrant> noredirect will be even worse.
<nigelb> no I meant for filing a bug directly without using apport
<FullFlannelJacke> Why is stuff taking so long to build on Launchpad?  I've got a package thats been waiting 40+ hours
<nigelb> because there are a lot of builds scheduled?
<wgrant> And Ubuntu Maverick Alpha 3 testing has taken some of the builders.
<lifeless> I wonder if that hits us twice
<doctormo> wgrant: How hard is it to set up your own ppa/builder and such on your own server?
<wgrant> doctormo: Not impossible.
<doctormo> wgrant: Ah, it's like that. Like time travel, but possibly harder.
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Well, I worked it out a year ago and documented it, so it's no longer terribly hard.
<doctormo> wgrant: Something that could be packaged/scripted for easy setup on ubuntu servers?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's not thaaat easy.
<doctormo> wgrant: Surely there is something automatable about the process? I thought computers were meant to do all my work without me even asking!
<wgrant> LP just isn't easily forceable into a package like that.
<wgrant> Yet.
<doctormo> wgrant: Oh I didn't mean the entire of launchpad, just the building and posting of a ppa for example.
<wgrant> At the moment that means you need Launchpad in its entirety.
<doctormo> wgrant: There is something about that requirement which reduces my confidence in the launchpad codebase. Shoudn't modularity be the watchword of any modern programmer?
<doctormo> Although then again, zope did it.
<wgrant> doctormo: One would think so. Work is ongoing to split it up, for reasons somewhat similar to your request.
<lifeless> also you have to rebrand it
<lifeless> but you could do that once
<lifeless> LP is modular in some ways
<wgrant> And really not modular in most of the others.
<lifeless> but there's still a dependency chain on services
<lifeless> e.g. PPA wants to know about users/groups, about CoC signing as external interfaces
<lifeless> wgrant: given LP's /job/ is to integrate things horizontally, to join-the-dots, I think one needs to things carefully about what modularity really means for it
<wgrant> lifeless: LP's job is, yes.
<wgrant> Vostok's probably isn't.
<lifeless> vostok doesn't know what vostoks job is
<wgrant> No.
<doctormo> lifeless: That depends, trust signing and all that could probably have been done better as an interface that a dep.
<lifeless> doctormo: it is, a required interface is a dep
<doctormo> other things could implement the same interface.
<lifeless> thats true
<lifeless> however
<lifeless> the integration point for the interface is currently 'in the same database'
<lifeless> changing that without creating a huge mess is, I suspect, a fair chunk of work
<lifeless> I'd like us to do that eventually, because of the scaling and robustness properties it brings, if nothing else.
<JoshBrown> Is it possible to put a branch on multiple sites, allowing people to make commits using different version control systems?
<JoshBrown> (e.g. GitHub+git, Launchpad+bzr, SourceForge+svn, etc)
<nigelb> all the best with that
<nigelb> it sounds like a nightmare waiting to happen
<nigelb> (personal opinion only)
<jpds> I agree with nigelb, sounds chaotic.
<JoshBrown> Okay, I'll give it up - to be honest, I didn't hold much hope anyway.
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> I've got a small question regarding translations in Launchpad.
<d34df00d> When I upload a new version of .po file which contains new strings for translation as well (and some of them are translated already via other means than Launchpad), they are only marked as suggestions.
<d34df00d> I upload them to my own project, so I have full permissions for it.
<d34df00d> How could I make them be used by default, whithout clicking through and selecting them all manually?
<Sia-> hi
<Sia-> can you approve my .po file wordpress for CKB.po?
<Sorceress> i need help with getting the ubuntu cd
<[Dmitry]> Hello. Tell me what happened to the farm Launchpad (PPA)?
<[Dmitry]> I already wrote a second time during assembly - Start 2010-08-03
<[Dmitry]> о_О
<[Dmitry]> Many times I was building packages, but this place I see for the first time
<shadeslayer> [Dmitry]: i think alot of machines are down for maintainence or something
<shadeslayer> specially 32 bit ones
<X3> ah
<rockstar> shadeslayer, [Dmitry], we're seeing increased load in the builders recently.
<shadeslayer> rockstar: err.. not many builders for 32 bit as well.. see only 4 of them
<[Dmitry]> over 900 jobs...
<rockstar> shadeslayer, yeah, the ubuntu team usually lets us borrow some of their builders when they aren't using them.  They're using them currently.  :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> rockstar: so there are only 4 PPA builders in total ? :O
<shadeslayer> for 32 bit builds
<rockstar> shadeslayer, yeah, we're aware of the problem, and are getting new hardware soon.
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<rockstar> shadeslayer, source package recipes (a new feature) also use the x86 builders, and they're starting to be used more.
<shadeslayer> yeah .. i used them for a ppa :P
<X3> hey peeps
<X3> https://code.launchpad.net/~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk
<X3> that trunk revision is wrong
<X3> the svn trunk is at 32381 the code import is 24263
<X3> that isnt right
<thopiekar> hi.. just a short question.. is there a reason why my packages will be build in 3days for maverick? are there so much packages in the quere?
<thopiekar> ppa:canola/playground
<shadeslayer> thopiekar: yep too much pressure :P
<geser> thopiekar: apparently, see https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<thopiekar> wow
<thopiekar> and another thing.. I deleted own ppa's but they are just marked as "going to be removed" for weeks, maybe a month now..
<thopiekar> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar
<kklimonda> I love how chromium daily builds use over a half of builders right now :/
<thopiekar> kklimonda: can't they just remove "outdated" builds that are in the quere?
<thopiekar> and: is there a way to add builders?
<thopiekar> maybe add a chroot on my machine and help out?
<thopiekar> just a offer :P
<shadeslayer> thopiekar: i dont think thats possible ( wrt helping out :P )
<thopiekar> ;)
<thopiekar> in my case there are lot of arch independent packages can't you switch to use a x64 builder for that?
<thopiekar> or armel? there are no jobs, at the moment..
 * [Dmitry] While the launchpad busy, had gone build packages to https://build.opensuse.org
<sebi_`> Hi, how would I remove a registered project (that has been registered by me)?
<sebi_`> looks like removing all the data, branches, owners etc already takes care of that. I'm still open for help, though.
<ion> This is most likely a known issue, but https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick timeouts for me. Error ID: OOPS-1673EC3932
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1673EC3932
<shadeslayer> ion: seems to work for me
<ion> Works now for me, too.
<alkisg> Hi, just out of curiosity, I uploaded something to my ppa and the i386 build is starting at ...4 days! Why are the servers so much loaded? PartnerUploadDeadline?
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: I already asked this question today.
<alkisg> And? Did you get any answers?
<Cepheus> alkisg: Possibly, or a batch of updates.
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: Alternatively, you can go drink beer with friends:)
<alkisg> That sounds like a good plan... 4 days of beers should be fine :P
<[Dmitry]> :D
<alkisg> Thanks [Dmitry] :)
<[Dmitry]> np )
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: In fact, I was told that it will soon add a server. And sometimes canonical provide servers for building. But they are now engaged
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/builders/ ==> i386          4 builders                                      819       jobs               (three days)
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: So the best plan, that go to drink beer:)
<alkisg> I wonder if they could easily move some of the 7 amd64 builders to become i386 builders
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: When I sent the package, there were more than 950 tasks, so it's unloaded:)
<alkisg> Phew, ok, because I wouldn't have enough money for beer while waiting for 950 tasks... with 819 I think I can manage :P
<[Dmitry]> haha )
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: my scor is 2505
<[Dmitry]> score*
<alkisg> Woah
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: And you have how many?
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software/+build/1898891 :)
<alkisg> The same, 2505 - what's that? https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/proposed/+build/1898731
<alkisg> Is it possible that we both have the same number of jobs ahead of us?
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores :)
<alkisg> Ah, got it
<alkisg> So if we packaged it as "emergency", we'd get down to 2490
<[Dmitry]> alkisg: Points can be improved slightly honest way, for example in changelog to indicate urgency= > low
<[Dmitry]> :)
<[Dmitry]> But I do not, I have nowhere to hurry:)
<alkisg> Me neither, that's why I was just asking out of curiosity :)
<shadeslayer> private ppa++ :P
<[Dmitry]> cost?
<shadeslayer> [Dmitry]: idk.. i have access to a team private ppa
<shadeslayer> probably free for the team as well :)
<shadeslayer> because we use it to test KDE packages for kubuntu
<doctormo> shadeslayer: How do private ppas work?
<[Dmitry]> $$$ :)
<shadeslayer> doctormo: well the only difference is that, only specific people are granted access
<shadeslayer> and that builds get a score of 12505
<doctormo> I wonder why that number
<shadeslayer> and you need apt-transport-https to access builds from that ppa
<shadeslayer> doctormo: 10000 + 2505
<shadeslayer> 2505 is the usual score for ppa's
<shadeslayer> and thats about it :P
<shadeslayer> oh and you get 10 GB of space
<doctormo> shadeslayer: Limited by group access?
<shadeslayer> instead of 2GB
<shadeslayer> doctormo: yes.. only the team admins can allow access
<doctormo> shadeslayer: I mean, can the tam admins allow access to another team?
<shadeslayer> doctormo: ah.. i would guess so
<shadeslayer> for eg. when i was granted access to the private ppa, i also go upload rights to other kubuntu ppa's
<shadeslayer> so probably yes
<shadeslayer> hmm ive forgotten how to create a custom dput entry :S
<shadeslayer> whats the ppa name for : ppa:foo/ppa
<shadeslayer> foo? foo/ppa? whut?
<crimsun> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net\nmethod = sftp\nincoming = ~foo/ppa/ubuntu\nlogin = you
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Why are you creating a custom dput entry? There's one built-in to Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: no for a PPA :P
<shadeslayer> i have access to mutiple ppa's... i want to upload a package to one of them
<wgrant> shadeslayer: In the last few Ubuntu releases, just 'dput ppa:username/ppaname something.changes'
<wgrant> It's builtin.
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> wgrant: im on maverick so will test that
<shadeslayer> which is prett awesome
<shadeslayer> *pretty
<wgrant> It's been that way for several releases. that's why the PPA page to says to do it that way...
<shadeslayer> ive never noticed.. i always do it the .dput.cf way :p
<shadeslayer> but since it was a long time since i added a entry to dput.cf ive forgotten :)
<shadeslayer> oh my...
<doctormo> shadeslayer: Oh my yes
<wgrant> Oh my?
<shadeslayer> doctormo: apparently my cowbuilder has only /etc :P
<doctormo> shadeslayer: Don't have a cow?
<doctormo> Bad news that
<shadeslayer> doctormo: fresh maverick install :P
<shadeslayer> downloading kdegames 4.5 to package :P
<doctormo> shadeslayer: Ah, maverick is going all sleek and modern by just having an etc directory?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<c_korn> hello. are the i386 PPA builders shut down or busy ? normally I see an estimated start time if a build has been queued: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa/+build/1897834
<[Dmitry]> Haha
<[Dmitry]> hot topic :D
<c_korn> I have read the topic. it was not mentioned. so cannot be that hot :)
<[Dmitry]> c_korn: read http://paste.ubuntu.com/471622/
<c_korn> [Dmitry]: thanks. so the builders are just busy.
<[Dmitry]> very busy
<c_korn> problem is that in my vlc PPA the amd64 packages are already built. and they depend on arch independent packages which will get there with the i386 build. so updating currently fails…
<wgrant> The builders are busy, mostly because lots of them have been taken for maverick alpha 3 testing.
#launchpad 2010-08-01
<cody-somerville> hmm... when I try to bind to 'lp:~oem-solutions-releng/live-build/live-helper' I get 'bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/live-helper/trunk/".'. :/
<cody-somerville> I can't check it out either.
<cody-somerville> I think it has something to do with the branch being stacked
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Yeah, it's to do with stacking. Was the project renamed from live-helper to live-build recently?
<cody-somerville> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> cody-somerville: LP doesn't update the stacked-on location automatically yet.
<wgrant> So, 'hitchhiker lp:~oem-solutions-releng/live-build/live-helper'
<wgrant> 'edit .bzr/branch/branch.conf'
<wgrant> Set the project in stacked_on_location correctly.
<wgrant> Save and close.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, and that has to happen on the branch on bazaar.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Yes.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, so I'll need to wait until a losa is available?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: No. hitchhiker (or a plain SFTP client) will let you fix it yourself.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, what will the path be?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: .bzr/branch/branch.conf, as above.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, yes but what will the path be to root the root of the branch?
<wgrant> lp:~oem-solutions-releng/live-build/live-helper
<wgrant> If you're using hitchhiker
<cody-somerville> never heard of hitchhiker
<wgrant> Otherwise sftp://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-releng/live-build/live-helper
<wgrant> hitchhiker sits on top of bzrlib, and lets you edit the files making up a remote branch.
<cody-somerville> sweet
<wgrant> So it handles lp: aliases properly, and is a little more convenient for just editing files.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Could I also add append_revisions_only = True?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: You could indeed.
<wgrant> And I often think it should be the default.
<eugenesan> I have 2 uploads stuck in "Waiting to build" status for 17 hours, what is wrong?
<micahg> eugenesan: lack of PPA builders?
<eugenesan> You think? Hmm, too bad...
<bilalakhtar> Can someone please score up my recipe build ?
<bilalakhtar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sa/+recipe/qstream-daily-builds
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi folks, I have recompiled the firefox source package and removed compiler optimizations to make it easier to debug segfaults.... can I upload this to my PPA or is this forbidden?
<shadeslayer> while uploading via SFTP to ninja ppa, i dont get the amount of data uploaded.. any ideas why?
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> s/ninja/
<eugenesan> Hi all, I see 3 idle builders for both i386 and amd64, while my 2 uploads are stuck for 25 hours, any ideas why?
<wgrant> eugenesan: It generally just means that the next job is being dispatched.
<eugenesan> Looks like I was looking at official builders. PPA builders are in bad shape, amd64 is cchilling while i386 has 3 days que..why not uniting amd64 and i386?
<wgrant> Mostly because I haven't quite finished the code yet.
<wgrant> (seriously; I've got most of it done)
<eugenesan> wgrant: Great! But how this dis-balance was created? Few i386 died? :-)
<wgrant> eugenesan: Most of the i386 and amd64 builders are currently performing maverick alpha 3 testing.
<wgrant> I don't know why it's so unbalanced, though.
<eugenesan> I see
<eugenesan> BTW, recently I've asked for armel PPA, and my request was declined, but I see 2 armel ppa-builders in idle, are they reserved for special purposes?
<wgrant> There's no good ARM virtualisation system at the moment.
<wgrant> So it's impossible to have builders that are both secure and not terribly slow.
<wgrant> In this case, they are not secure, so they're usable only for Canonical projects, I believe.
<eugenesan> you mean those builders are emulated?
<wgrant> The armel ones are real hardware. The i386/amd64/lpia ones are VMs.
<eugenesan> wgrant: I see, thanks for explanations.
<wgrant> eugenesan: Maybe one day there'll be a good ARM virtualisation technology, and faster ARM hardware, and then we can have armel for everyone. But not for a while yet, I suspect
<eugenesan> wgrant: I suppose LXC could work, openvz known to work either. And speed is about to be improved in next months.
<hicham> can i host a fedora repository in launchpad ?
<jelmer> hicham: Do you mean a RPM repository or a Fedora-related Bazaar repository?
<jelmer> hicham: The latter is possible, the first is not possible at the moment.
<hicham> jelmer: i meant the latter, thanks
<hicham> jelmer: oh, sorry, i meant the first, ie an rpm repository
<hicham> jelmer: thanks for answering :)
<fale> hi
<fale> is there a page describing advantages and costs of 'private' accounts (I read this in the soyuz point page, where 'private' ppas have +10000 points)
<bdrung_> i change change the status for merge request that target ubuntu/<package>, but i can't change the status for merge request that target ubuntu/<series>/<package>. is this a bug? if yes, against which project should i file the bug?
<antoinevg> I've been waiting about two days now for i386 builds in my PPA - is there a problem w/ the build servers?  https://launchpad.net/~antoine-7degrees/+archive/ppa/+build/1899057  https://launchpad.net/~antoine-7degrees/+archive/ppa/+build/1899037
<jeremiah> Hi :)
<abhijit> :)
<jeremiah> I'd like to know if I can replicate the ARM v7 build toolchain
<jeremiah> From what I understand, Ubuntu builds ARM v7 packages using sbuild
<jeremiah> So I assume Ubuntu is using a pretty straightfoward build toolchain from debian
<jeremiah> Perl haps there are some binary blobs and stuff, but mostly it is just off the shelf, correct?
<jeremiah> If so, I'd loke to set something like that up myself.
<jeremiah> Either to build packages for debian, i.e. be a porter, or to build them for our own use.
<jeremiah> Our in this instance being GENIVI
<jeremiah> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/118326
<jeremiah> ^^ perhaps that will answer my questions
<thopiekar> hi..
<thopiekar> I want to add a branch on launchpad.. and it says that the location will be ~canola/+junk/canola-ubuntuone - how can it add it without a +junk
<thopiekar> ?
<micahg> thopiekar: ~you/project/branch-name
<thopiekar> aah and when I'm not the owner of the project I'll get this location: ~canola/+junk/canola-ubuntuone ?
<micahg> thopiekar: no, +junk is meant for stuff w/out a project
<micahg> thopiekar: any branch under ~you is yours
<thopiekar> ahh k
<jcastro> "junk" means "branch not associated with a project" basically. It's not a good name
<micahg> jcastro: maybe file a bug to change +junk to +misc?
<thopiekar> problem here importing a git repo: http://pastebin.com/pFuW7FLD
<thopiekar> my fault?
<jelmer> thopiekar: imports over http are broken at the moment, the next release of launchpad will fix that.
<thopiekar> oki
<thopiekar> thanks
<jcastro> micahg: there's a longstanding bug to rename it, the # escapes me
<jelmer> thopiekar: Some of the imports you've registered also seem to be for URLs that are not accessible:
<jelmer> e.g. https://git.code.openbossa.org/canola/mainline.git
<thopiekar> sure?
<thopiekar> git clone git://code.openbossa.org/canola/mainline.git works
<jelmer> accessing that URL in my browser I get "You don't have permission to access /canola/mainline.git/ on this server."
<jelmer> thopiekar: in that case, please specify that URL in the import rather than the http one
<thopiekar> kk
<ion> jelmer: Git would start with https://git.code.openbossa.org/canola/mainline.git/info/refs
<ion> But yeah, always better to use git:// instead of http(s).
<thopiekar> oh no, I need to remove all the branches again and reimport them -> https://code.launchpad.net/canola
<thopiekar> :|
<jelmer> thopiekar: you should be able to just update the URLs
<thopiekar> no way :{
<jelmer> e.g. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~canola/canola/canola-im
<thopiekar> how do you changed that?
<jelmer> "Change details" allows you to change it I think
<thopiekar> Got here: Change branch details, Set branch reviewer and Edit whiteboard
<thopiekar> but there is no way to change the url
<thopiekar> :|
<jelmer> thopiekar: I can update those URLs for you if you give me the Launchpad branch page URLs.
<thopiekar> ok
<thopiekar> send you the links
<thopiekar> thank you for helping me and saving time!
<thopiekar> great! thanks again!
<jelmer> No problem :-)
<crimsun> guh?  OOPS-1674ED4071
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1674ED4071
<wgrant> crimsun: What were you doing?
<thumper> crimsun: it seems that our oops tools are barfing while I try and look at that error
<james_w> I can see it
<james_w> it's odd though
<crimsun> I was trying to load bug 156085
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/156085)
<crimsun> (on edge)
<james_w> SQL time: 6553 ms Non-sql time: 8369 ms
<wgrant> Ow.
<james_w> nothing particularly jumps out, although it seems to be doing a lot of single queries in the tales
<james_w> it gets killed while working out which sprite to show for each subscriber
<wgrant> That's interesting, since subscriber lists are loaded by AJAX now.
<james_w> it got linked to bug 607879, but that doesn't sound right
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607879 in Launchpad Registry "https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~person/+participation timeouts (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607879
<james_w> ah, it's not the subscriber, it's the commenter
<james_w> it does look to be doing a query for every subscriber or something though
<james_w> it needs someone with more smarts than me to look at it though.
<mwhudson> it could be something for every comment?
<mwhudson> it's a big old bug, lots of comments, lots of subscribers
<mwhudson> lots of targets
<lifeless> moving stuff thats slow to ajax just makes it more slow :P
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes, but it means they can defer fixing things by splitting it across multiple requests...
<MTecknology> Start 2010-08-04 (2505)   *blink*
<lifeless> wgrant: doing repetitive work, with more roundtrips. \o/
<wgrant> lifeless: The point was to make it non-repetetive.
<MTecknology> i386  4   975 jobs (four days)
<lifeless> wgrant: got to repeat all the work up to the context point before you can do the fragment handling
<lifeless> wgrant: so its very much repetitive when you look at the appserver's effort
<wgrant> lifeless: True, but if that time's significant then we have bigger problems.
<wgrant> MTecknology: Oh, haven't seen it up at four days for a while.
<lifeless> we have bigger problems
<lifeless> wgrant: I love AJAX, its just not an appropriate fix for 'full page load is slow'
<micahg> +distrotask is timeout-o-matic on edge AFAICT
<wgrant> lifeless: Maybe not since you came along, but it was considered as the ultimate solution to that before.
<lifeless> wgrant: did it work?
<wgrant> (yes, I agree it sucks)
<wgrant> It was somewhat effective, yes.
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> anyhoo
<lifeless> micahg: url please
<lifeless> micahg: did you get an OOPS code ?
<micahg> lifeless: yeah, but I went past it since I knew there was a bug filed, I guess I should've recorded it
<micahg> lifeless: would the time help?
<lifeless> no, we don't have good query mechansisms for oops
<micahg> lifeless: k, if I need another one, I'll record it
#launchpad 2011-07-25
<ScottK> wgrant: Makes sense, but I thought NotAutomatic was supposed to pull depends from backports if needed?  Should I file a bug on this?
<lifeless> ScottK: on apt? yeah
<ScottK> OK.  I'll grab a log and talk to mvo tomorrow.
<wgrant> ScottK: Probably not an apt bug.
<wgrant> ScottK: Since if you look at the log, sbuild apt-get installs the deps.
<wgrant> ScottK: A new sbuild would fix this.
<lifeless> czajkowski: popey: ping
<lifeless> czajkowski: popey: would like to know if bug 815623 being addressed would impact loco workflow adversely
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 815623 in Launchpad itself "Mail notifications sent to team admins on joins / leaves to open teams" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815623
<ScottK> wgrant: OK.  Then do I need to file a bug for sbuild?
<wgrant> ScottK: Could you file a bug about this particular issue at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+filebug?
<ScottK> SUre.
<ScottK> wgrant: Bug #815666
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 815666 in Launchpad Auto Build System "Fails to pull dependencies from natty-backports when needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815666
<wgrant> Thanks.
<superm1> hey folks, i was looking for a good way to identify if a release was an LTS release or not from launchpadlib.  currently the solution i've got is a bit hacky in that i check for a ubuntu-$VER.[0-9] milestone and if it exists assume it's an LTS
<wgrant> superm1: Launchpad doesn't know that.
<superm1> but it's not clear to me if there is a better way, and additionally whether that milestone will have been created say when P launches
<micahg> wgrant: what about checking if a core package is supported for 5yr?
<wgrant> micahg: You could, but that's not exactly launchpadlib nor something I'd rely on forever.
<superm1> would that likely be better than my milestone solution you think though?
<tumbleweed> superm1: distro-info?
<czajkowski> lifeless: with regards to that bug mentioned, I'm not sure, my best idea would be to mail loco contacts and let them know the changes it would have or any impact
<lifeless> czajkowski: I don't know their addresses; I was pointed at you and popey
<lifeless> czajkowski: the change is that open teams (which many of the loco teams are) will no longer mail the admins when someone joins or leaves the team
<lifeless> delegated teams (which ubuntu-loco-teams is) still will
<czajkowski> lifeless: loco contacts mailing list
<czajkowski> let me get the address
<lifeless> thanks
<czajkowski> lifeless: loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> it's a modersated list so you may need to suscribe
<czajkowski> but all of the teams are on there so best way to notify them there is a change coming
<czajkowski> thanks for the heads up
<lifeless> czajkowski: I have mailed that list; probably needs moderation.
<czajkowski> poke dholbach perhaps...
<czajkowski> KombuchaKip: actually smurf or popey moderate it
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> lifeless: popey moderates it
<lifeless> ah right
<lifeless> another hour or two and he'll be around
<popey> lifeless / czajkowski done
<czajkowski> popey: ty
<lifeless> popey: thank you
<czajkowski> lifeless: thanks for taking the time to give a heads up to loco teams, much appreciated.
<lifeless> czajkowski: I nearly didn't :)
<lifeless> wgrant twisted my arm
<lifeless> (I would have blogged about the change regardless, it being quite visible)
<czajkowski> heh the last time a chane was made and it effected teams in a bad way matrevell got an earful from me :)
<lifeless> yeah :)
<lifeless> that was making something previously possible impossible though; quite a different sort of change
<danilos> bigjools, hi, I have no idea how would I triage this: bug 815666? can you please give me a hand?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 815666 in Launchpad Auto Build System "Fails to pull dependencies from natty-backports when needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815666
<bigjools> danilos: just set it to high
<danilos> bigjools, cool, thanks
<danilos> bigjools, this should not be treated as a regression, right?
<bigjools> danilos: I don't think so
<danilos> ack, ta
<bigjools> some may disagree
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> lifeless: you following the mailing list ?
<superm1> tumbleweed, the problem with distro-info is that it wouldn't update automagically when new OS releases come out since it's just parsing a CSV
<superm1> i was hoping to have a solution that wouldn't require poking every 6 months
<tumbleweed> superm1: well, it'll work as long as distro-info is kept up to date... (which one assumes bdrung will do for LTSs, via SRU)
<micahg> superm1: bdrung committed to updating distro-info in an SRU for supported releases
<superm1> doesn't it make more sense to have it fetching data from the web somewhere so that's not required though?
<micahg> no, otherwise you can't use it in builds
<superm1> what would you do to use it in a build?
<superm1> *why
<micahg> superm1: version specific links, dev programs that need to know what a supported release is
<superm1> ah i see
<Daviey> micahg / superm1: I'd love --lpapi --http (using http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release) ?
<micahg> Daviey: I think he'd be happy taking patches :)
<Daviey> superm1: groovy ^^ :)
<micahg> Daviey: I don't know what you gain though
<micahg> if the idea is to have the information in an offline form, what do you gain by trying to get it online as well
 * micahg guesses this is getting OT
<jdstrand> hi! after upgrading to oneiric I can no longer 'bzr update' my trees. I get the following traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651899/. I filed bug #816071
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 816071 could not be found
<jdstrand> a couple of others on oneiric were unable to reproduce
<jdstrand> but this is completely blocking my work
<jdstrand> can someone take a look at the paste/bug and help me?
<jdstrand> I am good, jelmer helped me (bzr, not LP)
<lifeless> czajkowski: if its cc'd to me, yes.
<czajkowski> lifeless: not sure they are cc'ing, but I got them to reply on the bug also
<czajkowski> lifeless: what timezone are you in ?
<lifeless> UTC+12
<lifeless> czajkowski: I see no replies, so I guess everyone replied to the list only :(
<czajkowski> lifeless: I suspected that I did poke people to reply on the bug
<lifeless> thanks
<czajkowski> lifeless: you should be able to read the archive
<lifeless> yah, just caught up
<lifeless> I think its going to be hard to get significant stats :)
<czajkowski> its a low voulme ml if you do suscribe
<lifeless> someone subscribed loco council to the bug, so I think that that will do :)
<czajkowski> I suscribed us to the bug
<czajkowski> me being loco council
<czajkowski> well one of 6
<lifeless> ah, cool
<czajkowski> I couldnt find the buttong to suscribe me :/
<lifeless> edit bug mail -> 'me', 'ok' or something like that
<lifeless> please fila a bug though, confusion is bad ;)
<czajkowski> lifeless: file the bug against lp ?
<lifeless> yeah
<czajkowski> lifeless: got a link handy to do that ...
<czajkowski> please
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/815623/+subscriptions
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 815623 in Launchpad itself "Mail notifications sent to team admins on joins / leaves to open teams" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> no to log a bug on lp
<lifeless> lol :)
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<czajkowski> so not functioning this evening
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/816105
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 816105 in Launchpad itself "Confused on how to Subscribe me to a bug" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> Hi, is there an ETA for source 3.0 (quilt) support in Recipes? I would like to get daily builds of Telepathy-KDE but it is not possible since rules use 3.0 (quilt), not (native)
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> my bug was changed to a question
<czajkowski> I beg to differ
<czajkowski> :/
<micahg> czajkowski: they probably saw the title and thought it was a support request :)
<czajkowski> rather annoying
<czajkowski> it's not a Q&A
<czajkowski> it's a bug
<czajkowski> as in right now the issue it is's unclear on how to suscribe yourself to a bug but can suscribe someone else
<micahg> czajkowski: I was just referring to the way you phrased it, it's definitely a bug issue :)
<idnar> so, there's an Ubuntu source package linked to my Launchpad project, but the link is incorrect; the source package is for a completely different piece of software. How do I go about correcting this?
<czajkowski> micahg: so how do I un make it a Q&A and make it back to a bug
<micahg> czajkowski: should be a link on the bug to convert back
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> done
 * micahg makes title look less Q&A
<czajkowski> knock yerself out
<czajkowski> just leave it as a bug :)
<czajkowski> micahg: want to make it confirmed :D
<czajkowski> and not invalid
<micahg> I set it back to new, not sure I want to confirm (it won't help it along in any event, it needs an LP member to triage it)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ok
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> idnar: Did you get the link removed?
<idnar> wgrant: not yet; https://launchpad.net/kali/+packages is the project in question
<wgrant> idnar: Removed.
<idnar> wgrant: thanks :)
<lifeless> micahg: are you interested in being an LP bug triager?
<micahg> lifeless: interested? sure, able?  I already have another 2 hats that I'm working on :)
<micahg> I don't really have as much time as I used to have to keep up on what's happening in LP
#launchpad 2011-07-26
<thomi> Hi - is launchpad broken? I'm getting lots of timeouts, sometimes with AJAX UI controls (subscribing to a bug email), and now trying to register a merge proposal. OOPS ID 2033AY24
<wgrant> thomi: That OOPS is a known issue with Launchpad scanning the branch at the same time as you're creating the merge proposal, causing some lock contention.
<wgrant> Do you have OOPS IDs for the other timeouts?
<wgrant> I see two other OOPSes from you today/
<wgrant> Where you subscribing to a bug that was linked to the branch?
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<wgrant> All those OOPSes were caused by the branch scan taking a very long time...
<wgrant> Let me see.
<EyesIsMine> I just took a look at the buidlogs for my PPA, it's re-installing GCC
<EyesIsMine> whythehell
<wgrant> EyesIsMine: Ubuntu probably released an update.
<EyesIsMine> It's done that twice now
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> Is this oneiric?
<thomi> ok
<thomi> wgrant: the AJAX control timeout doesn't show the user an OOPS ID... either that or I missed it somehow
<wgrant> thomi: Oh, did it give you that thoroughly broken red error box with a monospaced Launchpad error page?
<thomi> wgrant: yup, that's the one
<wgrant> Yay.
<thomi> it's also hidden behind the AJAX control, so you have to dismiss the control to see the error message :)
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> So, not entirely sure what happened here. But somehow the branch scanner took 5 minutes to scan 11 branches.
<thomi> ok, no worries
<wgrant> And yours in particular took a while to scan, during which time it held locks, which it is not meant to do.
<wgrant> We have bugs for this.
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Still does it Natty
<thomi> cool, as long as someone knows about it ;)
<wgrant> EyesIsMine: Do you have a link to a build that shows this?
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Yas
<EyesIsMine|iPod> The build failed, even though I did bzr launchpad-login
<EyesIsMine|iPod> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75980326/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> That doesn't show gcc being reinstalled.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~otherthing6/wiseos/master
<wgrant> "This branch has not been imported yet."
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Hm
<wgrant> Hm, you are importing another linux-2.6 mirror?
<EyesIsMine|iPod> No
<frenkel> what am I doing wrong when uploading to a ppa and launchpad sends me emails with "Could not find person or team named ''"
<maalac> hi
<bigjools> frenkel: your upload path is wrong
<bigjools> should be: ~<person>[/ppa_name]/<distro>[/distroseries]
<frenkel> the documentation is just saying "dput ppa:yourlaunchpadid/yourppa" source.changes
<bigjools> that will work too
<frenkel> well, apparently not
<bigjools> then yourlaunchpadid is wrong
<frenkel> this is the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~frankgroeneveld/+archive/libapache2-mod-ruid2
<frenkel> on that page it says: dput ppa:frankgroeneveld/libapache2-mod-ruid2 <source.changes>
<frenkel> which i run, which fails
<wgrant> Sounds like you have a custom, broken dput.cf.
<wgrant> Check /etc/dput.cf and ~/.dput.cf for ppa entries.
<frenkel> hmm, weird, i now get an accepted mail
<frenkel> so one of my many attempts did succeed :)
<bigjools> you either had a mistyped "yourlaunchpadid" or a custom dput.cf
<frenkel> ah, i was typing ppa:// most of the time
<frenkel> should be without slashes?
<bigjools> right
<frenkel> weird error message
<wgrant> Your local dput converts that path to ~//
<frenkel> ah ok
<frenkel> well, thanks a lot! :)
<robert_ancell> are the bzr errors in oneiric known?
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is a bug on launchpad against bzr matching your error
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you give details on the channel?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, what is the bug #?
<seb128> they suggest use fetch-all-records as a workaround
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #785029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 785029 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with ErrorFromSmartServer in _raise_smart_server_error(): Error received from smart server: ('error', "Absent factory for StaticTuple('__init__.py-20100827182754-i149503ctn97gm7c-2', '<email address hidden>')") (dup-of: 772935)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 772935 in Bazaar "ErrorFromSmartServer: Absent factory for StaticTuple" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772935
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug include a workaround that I didn't try yet
<seb128> but seems it worked for lool
<wgrant> seb128, robert_ancell: #bzr may be more helpful
<robert_ancell> wgrant, ta
<seb128> wgrant, yeah, I was not sure if that was a lp or bzr issue at first
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> How are package set creation / per-package uploader rights granted for Ubuntu currently? The distribution owner?
<Laney> s/rights/modification rights/
<bigjools> the owner, yes
<Laney> Would it be simple to change that? I think we'd like it to be ~ubuntu-archive + ~developer-membership-board (or some team containing the two)
 * Laney is asking the TB about this currently
<wgrant> Actually, it's possible some stuff is still hardcoded to the TB.
<wgrant> I would really like to work out how to clean this up :)
<wgrant> It is presently messy and full of celebrities :(
<Laney> :'(
<wgrant> So, I guess talk to the TB and file a bug with the results.
<Daviey> Laney: IIRC cjwatson said he was still happy to take actions for changes to PPU and package sets.
<wgrant> And we will work out what should be done.
<Laney> Daviey: I'm sure. But it would be better for the permissions to be correct.
<Laney> for example I asked about creating a bzr set 3 weeks ago and we're still waiting
<Laney> I could have just done it if we had the permissions.
<Daviey> ah
<bigjools> well it should always be the owner, it's just a case of who you make the owner
<czajkowski> aloha
<pfarrell> would it be possible to make the 'list of merge requests' page for a project more easily accessible? at the minute I have to go project -> code -> list of merge requests. and on a page for a particular merge request, there's no link back to the list of all merge requests for this project, which would be really useful
<czajkowski> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hey czajkowski
<exarkun> When someone modifies a bug that I'm subscribed to and a team I'm on is subscribed to, I get two notifications.
<lifeless> exarkun: this happens if the team has an external contact address
<lifeless> exarkun: does the team in question have an external contact address ?
<exarkun> This team doesn't have an external contact address
<exarkun> It's divmod-dev
<lifeless> ok, thats strange.
<lifeless> which bug ?
<exarkun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nevow/+bug/811792 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/nevow/+bug/805734
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 811792 in zope.interface "AttributeError: 'MetaTypedInterface' object has no attribute '__name__'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 805734 in nevow "nevow.json serializes some line terminators such that Athena cannot deserialize them in the browser" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lifeless> exarkun: on the 792 bug you don't appear subscribed
<exarkun> Oh, sorry.  Not that one.  Just the other one.
<lifeless> ok, that has an external contact address - which is a mailing list.
<lifeless> this is probably a bug, possibly a regression, in the new subscription code.
<exarkun> A launchpad mailing list is a funny kind of "external" thing
<lifeless> indeed.
<lifeless> please file it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug ?
<exarkun> Okay.
<wgrant> I don't think it's a regression.
<exarkun> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/316047 a minute ago though, is that the same?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 316047 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad sends too many mails for each event" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> exarkun: no
<lifeless> thats the regular external case
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> maybe
<lifeless> I dunno
<wgrant> It is the same thing.
<wgrant> Unless you count LP mailing lists as special.
<lifeless> I think this may have been misdiagnosed
<exarkun> Well, Launchpad could know who is on one of its own mailing lists.
<lifeless> I think sinzui thought it was referring to external lists
<wgrant> exarkun: It could, but making that behaviour a special case seems a bit... ew.
<wgrant> I don't think that team notifications ever make sense.
<lifeless> wgrant: actually, that bug is about external lists
<lifeless> wgrant: because lp hosted lists do not have 'set the contact address' facility, its overridden automatically, isn't it ?
<exarkun> A "changes to bugs in your project" mailing list is a very common feature of issue trackers.
<wgrant> lifeless: Not necessarily.
<lifeless> exarkun: please file a new bug
<wgrant> lifeless: I don't think.
<lifeless> exarkun: we may end up duping it.
<wgrant> exarkun: But I think that's because most don't provide a way to easily subscribe to all bugs.
<exarkun> wgrant: Launchpad doesn't provide that. :)
<wgrant> exarkun: Oh?
<exarkun> I say that because I've used Launchpad for 6 years and I have no idea how to do it.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Right hand side.
<wgrant> "Subscribe to bug mail"
<wgrant> The UI is possibly even slightly better than most of the rest of LP.
<exarkun> That's neat.  I suspect plenty of people aren't aware of it though.
<exarkun> Perhaps because it gets lost in the noise of the rest of the LP UI.
<nigelb> Hi, I just noticed this user replying the same thing to about 3 bugs now. I suspect vacation responder. Can we do something about it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/111939/comments/31
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 111939 in metacity "Not possible to alt-tab during a drag-and-drop operation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<exarkun> lifeless: I can't file the bug.
<exarkun> When I "Submit Bug Report" I am sent back to the duplicate check page, when I say "no it is not a duplicate" again I get the bug report form back with "There is 1 error.", "Cannot upload empty file."
<lifeless> !!!
<exarkun> Maybe it's because of bad browser error reporting on file permissions, but the Launchpad behavior also seems wrong
<lifeless> exarkun: what browser ?
<exarkun> Eh yea, after I make the attachment readable it works
<exarkun> some version of Chrome
<nigelb> Don't give lifeless a heart attack like that ;)
<exarkun> 11.0.696.16 dev apparently
<lifeless> ok, back tomorrow :)
<exarkun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/816373
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 816373 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad sends duplicate bug change notifications" [Undecided,New]
<jrk> hi, could someone remove marcus haslam from bug 124406 or set notify him that he's spamming with notification (he's from Canonical)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 124406 in X.Org X server "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
 * czajkowski hugs mrevell 
<czajkowski> lifeless: its very odd seeing you early in the morning and late at night do you actually sleep
<mrevell> czajkowski, He won an "award" (i.e. a round of applause in his absence) for never sleeping, in Dublin.
<mrevell> :)
<czajkowski> mrevell: to be fair there are worse places to never go to sleep
<czajkowski> however I can never see myself back there living
<czajkowski> it really is a tourist city where as living in london I don't feel like a tourist, I feel lost a lot but not the same as in Dublin
<lifeless> czajkowski: I wasn't in dublin :)
<czajkowski> heh
<geser> jrk: sladen and StevenK are on it
<jrk> geser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406/comments/334 e.g.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 124406 in X.Org X server "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat" [Medium,In progress]
<geser> jrk: sladen and StevenK are working on removing those comments again
<sladen> jrk: on it, but I've just found a bug in Launchpadlib first!
<jrk> geser: ok, thanks - just understood your comment differently
<sladen> jrk: however, I'm working on the basis that I (being in the same team) have got all of Marcus' bounces
<sladen> jrk: however, if you also have a list of bugs that you've seen, I can run over those too
<cjwatson> Hi.  I've screwed up by creating a packageset (https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/package-sets/oneiric/bzr) and getting the owner wrong (~ubuntu-bzr-dev rather than ~developer-membership-board).  Unfortunately owner is a read-only attribute on packagesets.  Can anyone help me change this?
<cjwatson> I've only just created the packageset in question so I'd be fine if this involved deleting and recreating it, but I don't seem to be able to do that myself either.
<geser> cjwatson: IIRC I needed a losa to change the owner (to fix the data after that bug with the package set ownership in new series). I'm not sure anymore if even some SQL was needed.
<cjwatson> LOSA ping: can somebody change the owner of https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/package-sets/oneiric/bzr (just created by me) to developer-membership-board?
<mthaddon> cjwatson: checking
<mthaddon> gmb: how would I change that? ^
<gmb> Eee, blimey.
 * gmb looks
<gmb> mthaddon, cjwatson I haven't a clue. bigjools or one of his former underlings may know.
<geser> mthaddon, gmb: see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/154334 for a similar case. It also includes the needed SQL
<mthaddon> gmb: we'll need a request on https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/RequestLogging/LP/SQL if it needs custom SQL pls
<gmb> mthaddon: Okay. Let me work out WTH actually needs to happen and I'll add one as appropriate. Will ping when done.
<cjwatson> sorry for the trouble
<mthaddon> thx gmb
<gmb> cjwatson: No worries. It would help if we actually knew how to use this behemoth we call Launchpad ;)
<gmb> geser: Thanks for the tip.
<cjwatson> and .owner should probably be writable by *somebody*
<bigjools> cjwatson: out of interest, why do you need to change the owner?
<cjwatson> bigjools: because developer-membership-board is the team that should be able to administer the contents of that package set; ubuntu-bzr-dev should not be able to grant themselves new packages they can upload
<bigjools> cjwatson: ah right, I didn't scroll back far enough
<cr3> should this page be updated to mention beta testers should use the edge.launchpad.net as service-root with lynx, in accordance with bug #586908 (won't fix): https://help.launchpad.net/API/EndUserHints
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 586908 in Launchpad itself "OpenID login fails for non-beta LP users using lynx and possibly other browsers" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586908
<maxb> cr3: Well, edge.launchpad.net is very deprecated, so probably not
<cr3> maxb: it doesn't work otherwise though, so I think "won't fix" should be reconsidered
<cr3> oh wait, the bug does mention to use code.launchpad.net instead of edge... I'll have to test that
<cr3> https://api.code.launchpad.net/ does not work as a service root when using launchpadlib, https://api.edge.launchpad.net/ still seems to be the only valid workaround. I updated the bug accordingly
<tsimpson> cr3: the service root should be api.launchpad.net (no code. or anything else)
<cr3> tsimpson: well, what should be doesn't work for me in lynx even with gary's workaround: REFERER_WITH_QUERY:PARTIAL
<cr3> tsimpson: so, if what you describe is the desired behavior, I don't think that bug 586908 should be set to won't fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 586908 in Launchpad itself "OpenID login fails for non-beta LP users using lynx and possibly other browsers" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586908
<gmb> mthaddon: I've added a request to https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/RequestLogging/LP/SQL for cjwatson's problem above.
<mthaddon> gmb: k, lemme take a look
<mthaddon> gmb: right... so it needs approval by one of the usual suspects (team/squad lead)
<gmb> k.
<gmb> mthaddon: I shall summon Gary.
<tsimpson> cr3: it looks like the Won't Fix is due to lynx being non-standards compliment (just skimming the comments)
<mthaddon> gmb: also, Estimated Output would surely be "UPDATE 1" or something?
<gmb> Oh, fair point.
<cr3> tsimpson: in that case, maybe help.launchpad.net should be updated because it currently mentions: lynx is the text-based browser supported by Canonical Launchpad developers.
<cr3> tsimpson: I don't think it can be both ways, it can't be supported and not work :)
<tsimpson> cr3: probably yes it should be updated, besides w3m is the default text-browser iirc
<cr3> tsimpson: indeed it was according to my experience, but I can't submit the form in w3m because the "Continue" button is not clickable in text mode
<tsimpson> cr3: what do you mean? (I just logged in from w3m to test, and it works for me)
<cr3> tsimpson: I can't seem to tab to the "Continue" link, it just appears as plain text to me
<cjwatson> gmb: wah, that SQL is wrong
<gmb> c
<gmb> +-
<cjwatson> gmb: that's for the last problem, which is the same structure but not the same data
<gmb> cjwatson: Yeah, seems we've had wiki stompage
<tsimpson> cr3: it works for me...
<gmb> Hang on.
<cjwatson> UPDATE packageset SET owner = (SELECT id FROM person WHERE name = 'developer-membership-board') WHERE name = 'bzr' AND distroseries = (SELECT id FROM distroseries WHERE name='oneiric');
<cjwatson> I think
<cr3> tsimpson: I'm running w3m in lucid (ec2 instance), I'd be surprised it really changed that much since then
<tsimpson> cr3: I'm running w3m in lucid too
<gmb> cjwatson: Yes, I've updated the SQL (again); please double-check that it's showing right for you now.
<cjwatson> yup
<gmb> Cool
<cr3> tsimpson: weird, I'll try again once my current launchpadlib process is done
<cjwatson> assuming that IN (single element list) works; my SQL sucks
<gmb> mthaddon: gary has approved that query now, after some revisions.
<gmb> cjwatson: It does work, but I fixed it anyway.
<mthaddon> gmb: ok - runinng now
<mthaddon> er, speling
<mthaddon> and done
<gmb> Thanks
<cjwatson> mthaddon,gmb: confirmed.  thanks!
<mthaddon> k
<sinzui> matsubara, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652469/
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lag> How do I un-"Status tracked in Trunk" a bug?
<james_w> lag, "Won't Fix" it I believe
<james_w> odd as it sounds
<james_w> I don't know if that works for trunk though
 * tumbleweed wishes I'd known that before now
<kamal> hi launchpad admins ...  I need the size limit of one of my PPA's to be increased please (4GB should be fine):  https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight
<bdmurray> If any lp-dev wants to see an ugly error message try to mark bug 261523 as a dup of bug 424857
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 261523 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with SystemError in open()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 424857 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with SystemError in open()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424857
#launchpad 2011-07-27
<Daviey> Hi, we cannot determine why a test is failing in a PPA build (works locally), and doesn't require network access.
<Daviey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76015385/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.glance_2011.3~d4~20110726.162-0ubuntu0ppa1~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Daviey> is the clock source safe on the buildd's (for PPA's)
<bigjools> Daviey: sounds like a bad test
<Daviey> bigjools: but oddly, works in local sbuild
<bigjools> probably a fluke
<bigjools> we've had this sort of thing in LP's tests
<Quintasan> while you are at it, is it possible to run X tests in LP?
<Daviey> bigjools: there is a 'sleep' in the test.. i wondered if that is treated differently in the builldd's
<bigjools> you need some sort of fake clock that you can wind forwards
<bigjools> Daviey: ew, a sleep in a test?!
<james_w> timezone dependent test?
<bigjools> that's really flakey
<bigjools> exactly, timezones
<bigjools> and DST
 * Quintasan giggles
<Daviey> bigjools: the test needs to block.
<Daviey> Note, i haven't poked it too closely
<bigjools> Daviey: it has a race condition by the sounds of it
<james_w> Daviey, anyway, at the top of the log:
<james_w> Synching the system clock with the buildd NTP service...
<james_w> 26 Jul 19:40:56 ntpdate[3407]: step time server 10.211.37.1 offset -8220.130327 sec
<bigjools> heh
<Daviey> Wowzers
 * Daviey pokes it further
<Daviey> bigjools: fwiw, http://pb.daviey.com/iTm5/raw/
<Daviey> see,  # NOTE(jkoelker) The build servers sometime
<Daviey> it is smelly racey.
<bigjools> Daviey: yarp
<Daviey> bigjools: the odd thing is locally, that test passes first time locally.. but consistently times out at 5mins on buildds
<bigjools> Daviey: i'd try printing some debug output in the build
<Daviey> bigjools: there is a log file which might make it easier to determine what is going on..
<Daviey> it's a shame we can't get the build artifacts.
<lag> Is there currently problems with uploading to Launchpad?
<lag> I have tried to upload my tarballed kernel for release 2011.07 yesterday and again today
<lag> Once it reached 100% I received this:
<lag> Please try again
<lag> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<lag> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<lag> Thanks for your patience.
<poolie> lag, i'm not aware of any problems like that
<poolie> i wonder if it's a proxy problem on your network
<lag> I have direct access to the interweb
<lag> As I say, the upload gets to 100%, and _then_ bombs out
<bdrung> comment #104 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/743323 is spam
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu Natty) "vlc memory leak" [High,Fix released]
<lag> Same thing
<poolie> bdrung: fixed
<lag> Any ideas what might be going on?
<poolie> lag, not off hand; please file a bug with details
<poolie> including the size of the tarball
<poolie> there is a cap at 200mb or so for download files; i assume it is smaller than that?
<lag> poolie: 73MB
<bdrung> thanks poolie
<lag> poolie: bug 816938
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 816938 in Launchpad itself "Tarball upload fails every time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816938
<poolie> thanks
 * czajkowski hugs mrevell 
<mrevell> :)
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody tell me why https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/+recipe/ubuntu-packaging-guide-daily "could not be uploaded correctly"?
<ScottK> wgrant: Looks like I just got bit by 816155 (see kde4libs).
<bigjools> bug 816155
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 816155 in Launchpad Auto Build System "Fails to parse virtual package providers from oneiric's apt" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816155
<ScottK> And then even weirder it builds on powerpc https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1/+build/2650993
<nigelb> Can I get bugs fixed in a certain date range out of Launchpad?
<nigelb> or since a certain date.
<keith-hughitt> Hello
<keith-hughitt> Anyone know if there is an IRC bot to announce Launchpad code revisions?
<keith-hughitt> I have found one that may work (publish-bot) but it only announces revision for a single user, and not a branch
<james_w> it looks to me that the bug mail improvements were mainly focused on bugs/projects. Is there a way to remain a member of a team, but stop getting any more bug email due to that team membership?
<flacoste> james_w: apart from muting every bug that team is subscribed to?
<james_w> yes
<james_w> because that is infeasible for this particular team
<flacoste> james_w: i don't think there is unfortunately
<james_w> ok, thanks
<james_w> I'll continue with liberal application of the delete key
<janimo> Shouldn't this link give back a JSON like other top level collections? (bugs, people, projects) https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/distributions
<mpt> I just encountered a strange and disruptive bug ... the "Affects" table appears in a particular bug report for me, but not for the person who would fix the bug report
<mpt> who would fix the bug, rather
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mpt> Reported as bug 817070
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 817070 could not be found
<jimis> hello, any updates on fixing lp:gcc?
<niemeyer> Greetings
<niemeyer> Folks, has anything changed regarding Bazaar references in Launchpad in the last couple of days?
<niemeyer> This seems to have stopped working: bzr branch https://launchpad.net/ensemble
<bac> niemeyer: i just tried it and it worked for me
<bac> as did lp:ensemble
<niemeyer> bac: The latter works
<niemeyer> The former fails like this:
<niemeyer>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/bzrlib/transport/http/_pycurl.py", line 375, in _curl_perform
<niemeyer>     curl.perform()
<niemeyer> error: (28, 'SSL connection timeout at 297952')
<niemeyer> Consistently.. any project
<bac> niemeyer: i just did:
<bac> Branched 285 revision(s).
<bac> er,
<bac>  % bzr get https://launchpad.net/ensemble
<bac> Branched 285 revision(s).
<niemeyer> https+urllib works
<bac> niemeyer: so i had success with lp:ensemble, http://launchpad.net/ensemble and https://launchpad.net/ensemble
<niemeyer> bac: Are you up-to-date in Natty
<niemeyer> ?
<bac> niemeyer: yes
<niemeyer> bac: Do you have pycurl installed in your machine?
<bac> niemeyer: i do
<niemeyer> Ok.. maybe it doesn't like me then :)
<bac> niemeyer: or, perhaps, it just likes me better.
<niemeyer> bac: That's quite possible :)
<niemeyer> Either way, it doesn't work.. and I'm pretty sure it worked yesterday
<jeblair> i'm trying to use the launchpad bug email interface.  i was able to execute a command by gpg clear-signing a message, but the signature block shows up in the web interface.  i'm trying to do the same via pgpmime, and i'm getting no response -- no emailed errors, and no updates to the bug.  what's the best way to sign bug emails?
<abuchbinder> Hi, all. I have a bug I filed on Pidgin, but I think the core dump has my IM password and such in it. How can I make the core dump private, but the bug report public?
<Pici> abuchbinder: I'm not a launchpad guru, but I'm pretty sure that you can't have different privacy settings across a single bug.
<abuchbinder> So what are my options here?
<abuchbinder> I have a bug, I filed it with apport, I found a patch, applied and tested it, and now what do I do?
<abuchbinder> Can I at least delete the core dump or something?
<abuchbinder> Never mind; the apport retracing service does it after the retrace. Bug 817119 is now public.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817119 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Receiving a video chat invite from Google Talk crashes Pidgin." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817119
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/builders is oopsing now.  OOPS-2034BB105
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2034BB105
<ScottK> Need a bug for that?
#launchpad 2011-07-28
<JordiGH> jordi@Iris:~/coding/vcs$ bzr branch lp:pytave
<JordiGH> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Bad status line received
<JordiGH> wat do
<RAOF> I'm getting an OOPS when trying to release the bzr SRU to natty-updates with sru-release: OOPS-2035AV33.  I'd guess it's because there are a lot of bugs hanging off that release.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2035AV33
<lifeless> RAOF: 3.6 seconds of python time
<lifeless> 5.5 seconds of other time
<StevenK> 5.5 in SQL + other?
<lifeless> 5.5. in statements (which can be sql, mail, memcache ...)
<lifeless> 843 statements
<lifeless> 90 different person bulk_load calls.
<lifeless> 77 bugsubscription lookups
<lifeless> 60 team email detail lookups
<lifeless> so yeah, I think 'has lots of bugs' is a good summary
<lifeless> RAOF: file a bug ?
<RAOF> lifeless: Saying what?  “copying packages with lots of associated bugs can cause timeout oops”?
<lifeless> RAOF: yes. And include the OOPS code.
<lifeless> we have a bug about other aspects of copy efficiency, I don't htink the bug count is one yet.
<RAOF> Have bug #817358 with my compliments.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817358 in Launchpad itself "Copying packages with lots of associated bugs can cause timeout oops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817358
<lifeless> thanks
<janimo> I am looking at the API reference https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html . Is there a way of telling which of the top-level collections return a JSON text (ex: projects) and which an object reference (ex: project_groups). Is the distinction documented elsewhere, as it is not apparent to me on this page?
<lifeless> they should be the same.
<wgrant> The URL of the WADL project_groups collection is /projectgroups
<wgrant>  /project_groups is a 404.
<wgrant> Ah, the URL on that page is bad.
<janimo> wgrant, of the top level collections only about 5 seem to return JSON. Do all others have broken link on the page? Ex distributions
<wgrant> distributions is /distros
<wgrant> The URLs are based on the original webapp URLs.
<wgrant> The real URLs are, that is.
<janimo> wgrant, thanks. So probably many links are broken in the doc
<wgrant> The WADL names used on that page are automatically derived from the class names.
<wgrant> And I suspect the documentation generator assumes the URL is derived from that.
<wgrant> But it's rare that you want to use a top-level collection.
<janimo> wgrant, just trying to get a feel for the api from the browser
<Guest92651> hello, are some launchpad dev or master here ?
<Guest92651> Do you know where submit a suggestion about lauchpad web interface ... ?
<Guest92651> Please tell where ask for adding groups to ubuntu launchpad questions
<Guest92651> Ubuntu need questions can aggregate group for questions not related to a specific software....
<tmm1> is there a global setting to tell bazaar to use pack format 1 instead of 2a
<EyesIsMine> How do I delete a branch? I made a mistake and forgot to include the last letter of the git repository I want to import
<EyesIsMine> oh, nvm, found it
<EyesIsMine> Wait the hell -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76149376/otherthing6-tpt-master.log
<EyesIsMine> Nope, can't import that repository no matter what I try.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody help me with a problem I'm seeing with launchpadlib?
<dholbach> a script that used to work for a while suddenly broke
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653737/ is the output I'm seeing
<dholbach> trying to get proposal.target_branch.sourcepackage.distroseries breaks for some reason
<dholbach> it used to work until yesterday it seems
<wgrant> dholbach: Looks like you have a corrupt launchpadlib cache.
<wgrant> dholbach: Do you have a ~/.cache/launchpadlib?
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> let me see
<wgrant> Or ~/.launchpadlib/cache?
<dholbach> wgrant, let me try again
<dholbach> wgrant, you saved the day again
<wgrant> Did you just blow away the cache?
<dholbach> (at least that's what it looks like now)
<dholbach> let me get back to you when I got the champagne out the fridge
<dholbach> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> Not sure why that happens... it's happened to me twice.
<dholbach> wgrant, cranberry seems to be acting up a little in the last time - it might not even be launchpad's fault this time
<dholbach> ... this time :-P
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> We'll see :)
<dholbach> wgrant, confirmed, you ARE the hero of the day
<wgrant> Excellent. Let's blame cranberry :)
<dholbach> yes, let's :)
<jimis> hello, any updates on fixing lp:gcc?
<ephan> Is there a way to remove a bug?
<ephan> that I submitted
<GTRsdk> Hi, when uploading a large orig source to my PPA, it doesn't finish, and hangs at the last kilobyte
<ephan> "We don't remove bugs. If there are several bugs about the same issue, you can mark all of them as duplicates of the one you care about and subscribe only to the bug you care about." Oh it seems we can't thanks
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<GTRsdk> does launchpad verify the package at the last kilobyte during an upload to a PPA?
<gary_poster> GTRsdk, I strongly suspect that we don't verify until it's all uploaded, yes.  Do you need an experts confirmation?
<GTRsdk> gary_poster, the orig source upload hangs at the last kilobyte
<GTRsdk> that is the problem I have
<gary_poster> ah I see
<gary_poster> no, I don't think that woud be a cause but could be wrong.  GTRsdk, what's the package?
<dholbach> GTRsdk, I suspect that it's something that dput does
<GTRsdk> I am trying to upload thunderbird 6
<gary_poster> GTRsdk, no idea.  I'll see if I can rustle up an idea or a person to help you.
<GTRsdk> dholbach, so would it complete if I let the upload go for many hours or should I try something else?
<dholbach> GTRsdk, I remember that after the upload was done it would usually sit there for a while, but always complete in the end - I don't know if it's doing some checksum checks, and a quick look into the dput code I still don't have an idea
<dholbach> but I'm no dput expert :)
<dholbach> my experience is that dput always completed :)
<GTRsdk> the orig source code is larger for thunderbird than for other packages I have uploaded, so tht could be the case
<bigjools> GTRsdk: this is a known issue
<bigjools> it's something to do with routers screwing up the FTP NAT
<bigjools> you can work around it by using SFTP
<GTRsdk> bigjools, how do I change to sftp?
<sidnei> uhm. i seem to remember that it was possible to build-depend on a package in the same ppa for a package recipe. is that not true?
<GTRsdk> bigjools, nevermind. I think I found it. Thanks for the information.
<bigjools> GTRsdk: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/sftp-uploads
<sidnei> oh, maybe the dependency wasn't published yet when the build started
<GTRsdk> bigjools, thanks
<GTRsdk> now I get errors about the file containing parsing errors on line 4
<GTRsdk> bigjools, how is line 4 supposed to look like?
<bigjools> GTRsdk: what file?
<GTRsdk> ~/.dput.cf
<bigjools> paste it somewhere so I can see
<GTRsdk> thanks. I forgot the = sign.
<GTRsdk> is the /ubuntu part required?
<bigjools> you need ~<personname>[/ppa_name]/<distroname>[/distroseriesname]
<GTRsdk> bigjools, the upload is still hanging. is there anything I can do?
<GTRsdk> I just noticed something... it is saying via ftp, should it say via sftp?
<bigjools> GTRsdk: yes, method=sftp
<bigjools> are you still using the ppa: dput style?
<GTRsdk> bigjools, yes
<bigjools> GTRsdk: you need "dput dput-config-name changesfile"
<GTRsdk> bigjools, "No host dput-config-name found in config"
<bigjools> not literally.......
<bigjools> what did you call your dput config section?
<GTRsdk> the file name?
<bigjools> the bit inbetween [ and ] in the .dput.cf
<bigjools> use that
<GTRsdk> bigjools, I need a SSH key to use sftp?
<bigjools> GTRsdk: yes
<GTRsdk> okay. I don't have one yet, so I'll have to make one
<GTRsdk> bigjools, I think it will work. Thanks for the help
<bigjools> GTRsdk: glad to help, good luck
<cbcunc> bac: ping
<bac> hi cbcunc
<cbcunc> bac: is somebody going to let us in at ccc tonight?
#launchpad 2011-07-29
<morsik> hello
<morsik> how can i download files from some repo located on launchpad?
<morsik> for eg http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/files
<wgrant> morsik: Click on the file, and you'll see a "download file" link.
<wgrant> Alternatively, the right-most icon next to each file in the listing (with a green arrow) is a download link.
<morsik> wgrant: really easy for 1000 files...
<morsik> well, i want to clone repo
<wgrant> bzr branch lp:~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk
<morsik> wgrant: thanks
<morsik> i couldn't find any info about that on page
<wgrant> In fact, bzr branch lp:globalmenu-extension
<wgrant> Click "Back to branch summary" at the top.
<wgrant> That gives you more instructions.
<morsik> oh damn
<wgrant> That link you mentioned is the browser.
<morsik> now i see
<morsik> thanks
<pfarrell> hi
<pfarrell> I might be being stupid, but I'm having trouble editing a recipe
<pfarrell> On https://code.launchpad.net/~pefarrell/+recipe/spud-builder , I edit the recipe (with the yellow pencil button)
<pfarrell> and remove the revno:423 as it's no longer needed
<pfarrell> but when I click the green tick to save my changes
<pfarrell> the recipe doesn't change
<pfarrell> I've tried refreshing, but it doesn't change anything
<pfarrell> any ideas?
<pfarrell> I can however change the revno
<pfarrell> from 423 to 436, and launchpad accepts that change
<pfarrell> this is really weird
<pfarrell> are any launchpad staff around?
<pfarrell> are any launchpad staff around?
<bigjools> pfarrell: what's up?
<pfarrell> ah, great, hi
<pfarrell> I have a recipe on launchpad for building a library
<pfarrell> https://code.launchpad.net/~pefarrell/+recipe/spud-builder
<pfarrell> now, I'm trying to change the recipe at the bottom of the page
<pfarrell> I want to get rid of the revno:436 (to just build the head)
<pfarrell> so I click on the yellow pencil, remove revno:436 from the text box, and then click the green tick
<pfarrell> but for whatever reason, launchpad keeps the revno:436
<pfarrell> am I doing something wrong, or is it a bug?
<bigjools> you need someone who knows more about recipes than me... /me looks around
<pfarrell> it looks like it checks the recipe for validity, because if I deliberately break it (e.g. remove the lp:spud line)
<pfarrell> it gives me a red box around it and refuses to accept it
<pfarrell> but it accepts my change, but just ignores it :-)
<pfarrell> no ideas, no? :-)
<pfarrell> should I report a bug?
<bigjools> pfarrell: sorry, I'm not sure there's anyone around who can help at the moment.  I would file a bug or ask a Question.
<pfarrell> ok, thanks
<jimis> Hello, any updates on fixing lp:gcc?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-07-30
<RenatoSilva> I can mark a bug as duplicate, right. But I want to mark it as superseded?
<RenatoSilva> s/?/. How?
<RenatoSilva> because I want to link them. The previous bug became invalid because of the problem becoming worse
<RenatoSilva> didn't update the original bug as I think it's a new problem, and anyway it was generated by ubuntu-bug which makes it all complex
<Noldorin_> how do i correctly use the "Affects" entries in a Launchpad bug? it strikes me as redundant
<Noldorin_> i.e. how can it affect the project as a whole *and* a specific series?
<ScottK> If not specified, it's assumed to be the development release.
<ScottK> So if you want to specify it affects multiple releases, that's how you do it.
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Most projects use series tasks only for tracking backports of fixes to released series.
<Noldorin_> ohh
<Noldorin_> wgrant, now that makes sense!
<Noldorin_> ta
<Noldorin_> wgrant, so it won't make sence to have it "affect" trunk really right?
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Ubuntu does that, but most projects don't tend to.
<Noldorin_> right
<Noldorin_> wgrant, what does Ubuntu use it for?
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Tracking release-critical bugs.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, how does tracking in Trunk as opposed to the project (whole) make a difference though?
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Ubuntu has a *lot* of bugs, most of which are not release-critical.
<wgrant> Ubuntu targets to trunk (well, the development series) for bugs that are of particular interest to this series.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, ok but if i forget about targeting to Trunk and only target to specific x.y release series i cna't go much wrong, right?
<wgrant> Indeed.
<Noldorin_> great.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, last thing: i somehow managed to get a few bugs showing "Status tracked in Trunk", e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ircdotnet/+bug/521241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 521241 in IRC.NET trunk "MOTD only shows last line" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Noldorin_> not sure how i did that even...?
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Set them to "Won't Fix" to get the main task back.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, oh i see. how did i do it in the first place though? :-)
<wgrant> Noldorin_: You must have clicked "Target to series", I guess.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, oh but normally, it shows separate status/importances/etc. for each
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Right, except for the special case of the development series.
<wgrant> If that is targeted, the main task doesn't have a separate status/importance.
<bobweaver> Hi there
<Noldorin> wgrant, oh, i see, got it.
<Noldorin> wgrant, so i could just assign standard development bugs to Trunk...but it's probably convention just to leave it as default (main project)?
<wgrant> Noldorin: Right.
<Noldorin> ok
<Noldorin> wgrant, thanks very much :-)
<DNS777> hi guys :)
<DNS777> is some admin online who can reactive build this > https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/gnu/+build/2656497
<wgrant> DNS777: It looks like you deleted and then recopied the source package?
<DNS777> only this package is "stucked" thru i got it delete and then build again
<wgrant> It's not possibly to retrieve that build without changing the version and uploading again.
<DNS777> the i386 and amd again builded
<wgrant> However: Ubuntu 9.04 has been unsupported for 9 months now, and isn't really supportd by Launchpad any more.
<wgrant> You should probably stop building for it; we'll start rejecting uploads soon.
<wgrant> Karmic has been unsupported for three months, and we'll start rejecting uploads to it soon as well.
<DNS777> hm k
<bobweaver> Is there a video that explains launchpad and all that it offers or tutorials
<lifeless> theres a tour
<lifeless> linked from the front page
<Noldorin> wgrant, ah, one more thing: can i revert all the "affects" info from Trunk to the project for a certain bug>
<Noldorin> ?
<Noldorin> wgrant, around still?
<benonsoftware> My karma said it has expired https://edge.launchpad.net/~benny
<lifeless> benonsoftware: https://edge.launchpad.net/~benny/+karma looks fine to me; karma does naturally degrade and expire
<benonsoftware> lifeless: On help.launchpad.net it said in 6 months it will be half. I have been a member on LP for about 3 months
<benonsoftware> No its better :)
<benonsoftware> lifeless: How do I change my location on my page?
<lifeless> hmm?
<benonsoftware> lifeless: Yess?
<lifeless> benonsoftware: you've lost me
<benonsoftware> lifeless: What do you mean?
<lifeless> just that
<benonsoftware> What?
<lifeless> You've confused me.
<lifeless> And for the win we seem to be going in circles, which is a tad boring.
<benonsoftware> lifeless: On https://edge.launchpad.net/~benny down the bottom it stats location. How do I change it?
<lifeless> benonsoftware: it only shows that to you
<lifeless> benonsoftware: we used to have a maps feature, but thats been removed.
<benonsoftware> lifeless: I can see other people locations on there pages
<lifeless> shrug, thats odd.
<lifeless> anyhow, its obsolete, feel free to file a bug that it shows up
<benonsoftware> Ok
<lifeless> as for changing it, it used to be in your personal settings somewhere
<wgrant> The timezone information is not obsolete.
<benonsoftware> wgrant: I do I change it then?
<lifeless> wgrant: time zone != location
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~/+editlocation
<lifeless> wgrant: or do we conflate the two
<wgrant> lifeless: Time zone is shown twice.
<wgrant> Once as time zone, once as location.;
<lifeless> -win-
<benonsoftware> wgrant: Thanks. You just showed me 2 new tips ;0
<bdrung> i can't mark a bug as duplicate of another. "lp-set-dup 762641 818322" fails and the same via the launchpad website too
<nigelb> oh yay!
<Noldorin> hello. is there any way i can revert a "Trunk" affects-row into a Project affects-row for a bug?
<Noldorin> i.e. undo the assignment to Trunkj
<lifeless> Noldorin: you can mark it invalid
<Noldorin> lifeless, right...
<Noldorin> lifeless, that won't actually delete it though will it?
<lifeless> thats correct
<Noldorin> lifeless, oh, why isn't that feature offered?
<Noldorin> i suppose this is alright...just a bit messy
<Noldorin> oh well
<lifeless> the early design of Launchpad had a 'do not delete data' mandate, largely because of the very open and inviting approach - the flip side of letting anyone participate is anyone will participate
<lifeless> and deleting content is something hard to undo
<lifeless> as we change things these days we are trying to provide undo knobs rather than blanket deletes of data
<lifeless> s/rather than preventing/
<lifeless> but we haven't gotten to bug tasks yet
<Noldorin_> lifeless, ok sure. that sounds fair enough
<Noldorin_> lifeless, put adding such functionaity for bug tasks is in the pipeline right?
<jimis> Hi, is there some way to display a tree-like list of branches from the command line?
<jimis> So I can see which one was forked from which
<wgrant> Noldorin_: "Won't Fix" it.
<wgrant> Noldorin_: That will reopen the main task.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, oh, not "Invalid"?
<wgrant> No.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, ok sure
<Noldorin_> wgrant, you are working on a bug task functionality...or it's in the pipeline at least? :-)
<X3lectric> hey wagrant
<wgrant> jimis: bzr qlog and glog can show you a revision graph of all the branches in the current directory.
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Not really.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, why not?
<wgrant> Because Launchpad has *lots* of other things that need fixing.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, but it's not even on the cards down the road?
<wgrant> Reworking the way series tasks works may happen next year. Ubuntu wants some changes, but it's not clear what yet.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, ok sure. thanks for explaining
<X3lectric> wgrant: I though Lauchpad was gonna fix FTP uploads months ago it still only works with sftp
<wgrant> X3lectric: We believe all bugs on our end are fixed.
<wgrant> X3lectric: I would tend to suspect your Internet connection now.
<X3lectric> say what
<X3lectric> thers nothing wrong with my intrenet connection or networking
<X3lectric> spelling on irc perhaps
<wgrant> You frequently upload large files to other FTP sites?
<X3lectric> yes sir
<X3lectric> was anything significant changed in how FTP should be configured?
<jimis> wgrant: I get "unknown command" for qlog
<jimis> wgrant: is it a graphical utility?
<X3lectric> cause my old file use to work then it stopped when ters were FTP issues with launchpad, switched to sftp and every other week try to use FTP and fails
<jimis> I've only cmdline access to the server
<wgrant> jimis: It is. It's in qbzr.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> X3lectric: We have entirely replaced the FTP that is used, and very few people have complained since.
<X3lectric> thats why im asking if anything config wise changed
<X3lectric> I dont get a chance to come winge here ;P
<lifeless> X3lectric: what are teh symptoms you see
<X3lectric> off hand atm when I change to ftp it errors out i cant remmebr the error exactly
<lifeless> as wgrant says, we believe it to be working.
<lifeless> next time you have an error, open a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad - and include the entire output of the command you ran
<X3lectric> [ppa]
<X3lectric> fqdn = upload.launchpad.net
<X3lectric> method = ftp
<X3lectric> passive_ftp = 1
<X3lectric> incoming = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<X3lectric> login = anonymous
<X3lectric> thats by ftp dput
<X3lectric> o I believe its was  fqdn = upload.launchpad.net
<X3lectric> that fails
<X3lectric> but fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<X3lectric> works
<X3lectric> stange as before it worked I just backed it up
<X3lectric> problem solved
<X3lectric> idk if both lines supposed to work but as long as one works
#launchpad 2011-07-31
<Noldorin_> hi wgrant
<Noldorin_> (if you're around)
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Hi.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, was just going to ask: what is special about the Trunk series that bug tasks can be switched to it?
<Noldorin_> wgrant, Trunk is special as a name or something else?
<wgrant> Noldorin_: It's not a special name. Just whichever series is set as the development focus.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, and there's only one development focus, correct
<Noldorin_> ?
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Right.
<Noldorin_> ok...
<Noldorin_> wgrant, so to confirm: series bug tasks for bag ports, trunk bug tasks for nothing, and project bug tasks for all bugs?
<Noldorin_> ("won't fix" should undo the Trunk task...)
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Pretty much, yep/.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, ah good. sorry, remind me how Trunk bugs are sometimes used.../
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Ubuntu uses them to track bugs of interest to a particular release.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, ah yes...but if they're for a particular release, surely they should be assigned a *release series* (rather than Trunk) task?
<Noldorin_> wgrant, Trunk seems inappropaite in that case
<Noldorin_> meh
<Noldorin_> wgrant, well i'm off now, but feel free to ping me when i'm back tomorrow :-)
<wgrant> Noldorin_: Ubuntu doesn't have a trunk series.
<wgrant> Noldorin_: The development focus is the development release.
<Noldorin_> wgrant, ohh ok
<Noldorin_> wgrant, so given that i *do* have a Trunk series it makes zero sense to target to Trunk then...
<Noldorin_> i think
<Laney> why did https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2011-July/005553.html not get a changesfile?
<wgrant> Laney: We don't have the Debian changes files.
<Laney> wgrant: it was one of the new syncs?
<wgrant> Laney: Yes.
<wgrant> That's why the changelog is terrible.
<Laney> ah, and previously AA syncs weren't announced to -changes
<wgrant> Well, AA syncs had fake changes files.
<wgrant> They were done pretty much identically to that script some MOTU use :)
<Laney> yeah. I was just wondering if my UDD (as in Debian's UDD) data was going to regress because of this.
<wgrant> But now these are done using native Soyuz package copies, from an import of the Debian archive.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<Laney> but if syncs were never in -changes, then it won't
<wgrant> Autosyncs never were, right.
<Laney> requestsyncs were?
<wgrant> Yes.
<Laney> hmm.
<wgrant> You should probably use the API rather than -changes.
<wgrant> APIs like getPublishedSources provide all publications, not just those that are announced :)
<Laney> yeah, that would simplify matters.
<wgrant> The other UDD already uses getPublishedSources for similar purposes.
<Laney> I need to be able to get at least this data http://paste.debian.net/124665/
<Noldorin> hi wgrant ... i think i lost connection yesterday. was just saying/confirming that "Status tracked in Trunk" is fairly useless as a bug task.
<lifeless> Noldorin: it depends on the project whether thats particularly useful or not
<lifeless> Noldorin: ubuntu (and some other projects) change their trunk every release, and status tracked in trunk means that the bugs stay linked to the old trunk when that change occurs
<Noldorin> lifeless, but Trunk in their case is actually a release series right?
<Noldorin> lifeless, in my case it's devel
<lifeless> yes
<Noldorin> lifeless, sorry, got disconnected there
<Noldorin> did you respond?
<lifeless> I did.
<lifeless> I said 'yes'
<Noldorin> lifeless, oh good. so i think i'm clear on things now
<Noldorin> lifeless, by the way, will the ability to delete bug targets be coming at some point? :-)
<lifeless> maybe
<lifeless> (sorry I cannot be more definite yet)
<Noldorin> that's ok
<Noldorin> lifeless, at least it's under consideration
<Noldorin> lifeless, for now, setting to "Won't Fix" does the job i believe.
<Noldorin> lifeless, ?
<lifeless> Noldorin: yes?
<Noldorin> <Noldorin> lifeless, for now, setting to "Won't Fix" does the job i believe.
<Noldorin> sorry, that was an (implicit) question :-)
<lifeless> Noldorin: what job ?
<Noldorin> lifeless, oh. it's an idiom in English. sorry, assumed you were a native speaker.
<lifeless> Noldorin: I am, but I'm not clear what you are asking.
<Noldorin> lifeless, oh. setting a bug target to "won't fix" should restore the project itself as the bug target - correct?
<lifeless> I don't know. Try it.
<lifeless> Its a conjoined master, so I would expect it to change the project task as well.
<Noldorin> ok
<Noldorin> will do
<jo-erlend> I've started a Norwegian channel for Python developers and I'd like to create a little stronger organization than an IRC channel provides. I thought perhaps a Launchpad team would be the way to go. That way we can setup a mailinglist, add a bazaar branch for translating tutorials and such, right? It's not necessary to create a project as well?
<lifeless> jo-erlend: you need a project if you want bugs|gettext translations|a dedicated branch namespace
<lifeless> jo-erlend: if you don't need any of those, you don't need a project
<Noldorin> lifeless, seems to work yes :-)
<jo-erlend> lifeless, great. I'm registering a team. It asks me for the subscription policy and says an open team cannot have PPAs. This can be changed at a later time, yes?
<lifeless> jo-erlend: the team can be made non-open later
<Noldorin> lifeless, lastly, how can i view closed bugs in LP?
<lifeless> do you mean find them ?
<Noldorin> lifeless, view a list of them
<lifeless> advanced byug search
<Noldorin> thanks
<jo-erlend> why can't I set my own email address as the contact address for a team I've created?
<maxb> I think because Launchpad expects email addresses to uniquely identify people, and it considers teams to be "people" too
<lifeless> jo-erlend: the contact address identifies mail *from* people as well as *to* peple.
<jo-erlend> lifeless, I don't understand what that means.
<lifeless> jo-erlend: we cannot have the same email address twice in the system, or we cannot determine who to use for checking permissions, signatures etc when someone sends a mail to a bug/question/blueprint etc
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> so we have to setup a separate email account if we want one person to handle those kinds of notifications?
<lifeless> this is about mail coming *into* launchpad
<lifeless> normally you won't want a contact address on LP teams.
<lifeless> what are you trying to achieve?
<jo-erlend> how do I delete an active poll? I just wanted to test something sine I hadn't done it before, but I messed it up and now it won't go away! :)
<jo-erlend> lifeless, nothing special, really. But if there is lots of routine launchpad technical stuff, then I want to handle that for the team so the mailinglist doesn't get spammed with uninteresting stuff for the other members.
<lifeless> if the team is assigned to a task, then the members of the team are notified
<lifeless> if the team has a new member requested etc, then the admins are notified
<lifeless> it should all Just Work in a sane way.
<lifeless> don't try to fine tune until you have some experience ;)
<jo-erlend> lifeless, that's a good advise. :)
<poolie> hi lifeless, all
<lifeless> hi poolie
<jo-erlend> lifeless, ok. So we have a team, and are now two members. We would like to have a place to track plans and ideas for how to grow the community. I thought that could be done using bugs and blueprints. Then it makes sense to create a project called python-no-community for instance and add the team to it?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> note that you probably want to make the team a bug supervisor, otherwise lp will mail the project owner on every bug change no matter what
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<jo-erlend> can I change the title for a project at a later time?
<lifeless> yes
<jo-erlend> is translations only meant for short strings in applications, or can it be used to translate manuals and such as well?
<lifeless> its basically gettext
<jo-erlend> lifeless, yes, but that doesn't really answer my question.
<lifeless> well, gettext is designed for short strings
<superm1> hey launchpad guys, could you comment on this error that our automated build bot was spitting out on it's dput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655933/
<superm1> the file signing stuff hasn't changed at all, and it worked for the build right before that
<lifeless> its probably our intermittent gpg bug
<lifeless> the upload should have gone through
<lifeless> bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<superm1> yeah checking the PPA, the upload did go through, but the uploads that were supposed to happen after that didn't happen because of the non-zero exit on dpu
<superm1> ok
#launchpad 2012-07-23
<lifeless> wgrant: PPA's requeue on build-dep failures, right ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Mostly
<lifeless> what are the exceptions ?
<StevenK> lifeless: One is if the build got marked as failed rather than dep-wait
<wgrant> lifeless: And virtual packages
<psusi> bug #8978 has been incomplete since january... why has it not expired?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 8978 in grub (Ubuntu) "Grub - Error 21 returned" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8978
<psusi> hrm... actually it was incomplete since 2010... in january it was moved to new and back to incomplete
<wgrant> psusi: It's probably because of the bug watch
<wgrant> IIRC bugs with bugwatches (eg. bugs imported from Ubuntu's Bugzilla, in this case) are excluded from expiry
<wgrant> Indeed.
<psusi> hrm... how does a bug have a bug watch, yet does not have a task linked to it?
<wgrant> For not very good historical reasons watches and tasks are pretty unrelated.
<wgrant> Except that a task can delegate its status and importance to a watch if it so desires
<wgrant> You can see at the bottom of the RHS sidebar that there's a watch to ubuntu-bugzilla.
<psusi> hrm... I see...
<thumper> where do I specify the bug supervisor for a project
<thumper> ?
<wgrant> thumper: The Bugs tab
<wgrant> There's a portlet listing the bug supervisor, with an edit link
<thumper> ah
<DaBookshah> does launchpad provide a windows build system? (I notice quite a few hosted projects provide windows binaries)
<DaBookshah> I'm assuming not
<wgrant> DaBookshah: It does not.
<DaBookshah> Ok
<DaBookshah> My impression of sourceforge is that the project pages just look like complete shit, yes?
<DaBookshah> 2/3 page of ads, 1/3 page of project-related content
<wgrant> Yeah, their layout can be a little... distracting... at times.
<DaBookshah> I'm trying to pick a system for hosting a project open-sourced from work
<DaBookshah> Will I be able to find somewhere which will offer me free website hosting distinct from a hosting "platform"?
<DaBookshah> Or do I need to rely on a platform (sourceforge, launchpad) as a basic "website"
<wgrant> SourceForge.net provides website hosting too, I think
<DaBookshah> Oh. Free?
<wgrant> They used to, but I haven't had cause to use SF.net in yeeeears, so I'm not sure what it's like these days.
<DaBookshah> Ok maybe I'll go with sourceforge :/
<lifeless> github do too I believe, thought IMBW
<RAOF> Github have most of the interesting parts of webhosting, I think.
<oly_> hi, i have been playing around with the ppa system thats all fine how ever i want to update the files i have uploaded running the dput command a second time fails saying the files alread exist
<oly_> anyone able to point me in the right direction ? do i need a flag for dput or do i remove the debs from launchpad ?
<Lasall> you have increase version number
<oly_> oh simple as that :)
<oly_> it was a bug in the packaging files so did not think to increase the number
<bigjools> wait
<bigjools> if the upload was rejected, just dput -f
<bigjools> only need to bump version if the package was accepted
<oly_> the upload was accepted, but when i tested the files went to the wrong place :)
<oly_> Lasall, suggestion worked anyway thanks uploaded a new version now to retest
<oly_> getting there slowly with this whole packaging buisness :)
<marnomancer> Does anyone know how to add my project to my team page, project was earlier individual, hence made separately, but now that I have a dev team, I need to add it to my team's page.
<ccxCZ> where should I go for loggerhead support?
<ccxCZ> I use it in serve-branches mode but it just returns 404
<marnomancer> czajkowski?
<mgz> marnomancer: as in, you want to change the project to be owned by the team, rather than owned by you?
<marnomancer> yeah. if possible, by both
<marnomancer> prefer the team
<wgrant> ccxCZ: Sounds like you might need the workaround I described in bug #948825
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948825 in loggerhead (Ubuntu) "Loggerhead unable to serve as deamon behind apache" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948825
<czajkowski> marnomancer: sorry was on lunch
<mgz> marnomancer: tell czajkowski the project and team name and she can do that.
<ccxCZ> wgrant: specifying file:// uri helped, thanks
<wgrant> ccxCZ: Great.
<ccxCZ> btw is there some way to change the prefix in the "To get this branch, use: bzr branch prefix/fooproj" message?
<ccxCZ> I couldn't find it last time I looked at configuration / sources
<czajkowski> marnomancer: do you mean you want the owner  changed?
<marnomancer> I mean I want the project to be owned by the team rather than just me, though I'm the project lead atm.
<czajkowski> marnomancer: ??
<mgz> czajkowski: as in https://launchpad.net/PROJECT/+edit-people
<mgz> from him, to the team
<rick_h_> marnomancer: what's the project, your account, and the team you want it moved to?
<marnomancer> gimme a sec...
<czajkowski> marnomancer: right so you will see an edit icon
<czajkowski> and you're able to change that
<czajkowski> right beside maintainer
<marnomancer> i'll check
<rick_h_> ah right, I was looking under administer
<rick_h_> czajkowski: ftw!
<marnomancer> on the project page, right?
<rick_h_> right, under "Project information"
<marnomancer> got it! :D thanks, people! you're awesome!
<marnomancer> :D
<czajkowski> mgz: jelmer vila will be on calls for the next two hours can you keep an eye on this channel please
<czajkowski> not till 4pm it seems
<jelmer> g'day czajkowski
<jelmer> czajkowski: sure :)
<mgz> I'm going to be semi-buried too so poke vila if you need help jelmer
 * vila pokes himself to get out of jet-lag induced state
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: htt
<dobey> i can't seem to click the "Report a bug ->" link on the bugs.launchpad.net page for a project/package. clicking it just does nothing
<czajkowski> dobey: known bug but it should be fixed
<czajkowski> rick_h_: ping pong
<czajkowski> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1024866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024866 in Launchpad itself ""report a bug" link in the involvement portlet on bug listings is broken" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dobey> ah; committed != released
<rick_h_> czajkowski: it's still trying to land :/
<czajkowski> rick_h_: awww
<rick_h_> czajkowski: got stuck behind another branch in the rollout...but it's on qastaging and ok'd so just wanting for the other fix and a NDT
<rick_h_> /wanting/waiting/
<czajkowski> rick_h_: thanks
<czajkowski> dobey: there you go :)
 * czajkowski goes back to munching on dinner 
<materkamil> what about this code http://wrzucacz.pl/file/5151343072153
<materkamil> it's my easy 'CMS'
<materkamil> downolad = pobierz
<dobey> materkamil: i don't understand the question
<materkamil> What do you think of this code
<dobey> i think this is the wrong place to be asking that
<materkamil> So where to ask
<dobey> i don't know. in #php perhaps
<dobey> this is a general help/support channel for launchpad.net
<materkamil> 	This channel is invite-only. You must have an invite from an existing member of the channel to join.
<materkamil> :)
<czajkowski> mgz: ##php
<czajkowski> bah
<dobey> heh
<LordOfTime> any launchpad admins online?
<lifeless> !ask | LordOfTime
<ubot5> LordOfTime: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LordOfTime> lifeless:  needed an admin specifically, just posted a question against Launchpad itself instead
<lifeless> LordOfTime: There are admins here but they respond to specific questions, not checks for whether they are here :)
<LordOfTime> lifeless:  i just posted a question against Launchpad itself *anyways*
<LordOfTime> which they'd likely ask me to do given what i needed done anyways
<lifeless> :)
#launchpad 2012-07-24
<spm> hrm. has the nice popup for subscribing someone else to a bug gone walkies? I just had the old method via a separate page to do so.
<wgrant> spm: You were probably too quick
<spm> too practiced at it, you reckon?
<wgrant> Yep
<crass> for build recipes, how do I specify ppa dependencies?
<jelmer> crass: specify them in the PPA you're building into
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<crass> jelmer: ok, so if in the recipe I change the ppa apkg goes into then I need to make sure the new one has the right deps, sounds like. It seems a little strange that way because the building appears to be done in the recipe section of the website, not the ppa
<jelmer> crass: building is done in the ppa
<crass> jelmer: it appears as though deps for a building pkg are not satisfied from pkgs with in the building ppa. Does this seem wrong?
<crass> here's the buildlog: https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/libtorrent/+recipebuild/277658/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<jelmer> n pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libtorrent-dev (>= 0.13.2~) but it is not going to be installed.
<jelmer>                                  Depends: libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev but it is not going to be installed.
<crass> hmm, maybe its libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev then
<jelmer> do you have libtorrent-dev in a PPA that's a depeedency?
<crass> jelmer: no, unless a ppa is automatically a dependency of itself
<crass> I would expect that dependencies are also resolved from already built pkgs in the building ppa
<jelmer> they are, although the package would have to be available for the same distroseries
<crass> they are: https://launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/libtorrent
<crass> and libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev should coe from the distro
<wgrant> crass: They all failed to build
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/libtorrent/+packages ← observe the red Xs
<crass> wgrant: I see some built pkgs in the ppa
<wgrant> Completed builds 0 successful 36 failed
<wgrant> http://ppa.launchpad.net/crass/libtorrent/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtorrent/ and http://ppa.launchpad.net/crass/libtorrent/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rtorrent/ only show source packages, no binaries
<crass> oh, yes, you're right
<crass> its strange how https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+recipe/libtorrent-daily says successful build, yet the arch builds are failures
<jelmer> crass: that's for the source package though
<crass> hah, ok, that's good to know
<jelmer> crass: the binary packages listed opn that page have all failed too (see the two rows below "Successfully built")
<crass> yes, I was confused by the simultaneous success and failures. Now I understand
<crass> bah! So why are the libtorrent and libtorrent-rasterbar projects the same? I think libtorrent is supposed to now be the Rakshasa one...
<crass> hmm even https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/libtorrent thinks so in the "Upstream connections", and thus is currently wrong
<crass> any ideas why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110176204/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.ufraw_0.18%2Bcvs20120715%2Br1906-0~r38~crass~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz fails to install libjpeg-dev? its definitely in quantal
<wgrant> crass: That URL says oneiric
<wgrant> Not quantal
<crass> wgrant: indeed it does. And Oneiric has no libjpeg8-dev, however why isn't libjpeg-dev tried to be resolved then? the dep expression says "libjpeg8-dev | libjpeg-dev"
<wgrant> The resolver is a bit stupid.
<crass> wgrant: indeed it does. And Oneiric has no libjpeg8-dev, however why isn't libjpeg-dev tried to be resolved then? the dep expression says "libjpeg8-dev | libjpeg-dev"
<maxb> He replied, but apparently it got lost in your connection drop: < wgrant> The resolver is a bit stupid.
<crass> oh, thanks
<maxb> In slightly more detail, it only tries to install the first alternative of a set
<crass> so what's the point of the alternative syntax then? for future implementation?
<geser> it's just the resolver used in the buildds that has that problem, other resolvers (e.g. apt) handle them correctly
<crass> geser: so I assume there's already a bug for that?
<geser> probably, at least it's known to the devs
<maxb> IIUC fixing it is contingent on upgrading launchpad-buildd to a modern version of sbuild
<geser> (for around 2 years already)
<crass> I'm confused by this build failure: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110173616/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.ufraw_0.18%2Bcvs20120715%2Br1906-0~r38~crass~quantal1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<crass> The source has a 'configure' file, buut make isn't seeing it (and thus thinks configure is a rule). Is something deleting the configure file after the source is retrieved?
<geser> crass: I've downloaded the tar.gz. listed on https://launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/ufraw/+sourcepub/2566735/+listing-archive-extra (I hope to picked the right build) and there is no configure in it, only configure.ac
<geser> looks like you need to run autogen.sh somewhere (either in the build recipe (not sure if it's possible there, didn't use recipes yet) or during the build (either in clean or in your config-stamp target))
<bdrung> hi, can someone check that lp_login in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-sponsoring/trunk/view/head:/launchpad.py is correct?
<bdrung> is Launchpad(credentials, lp_instance, cachedir) correct?
<jml> bdrung: yeah, I think so.
<jml> bdrung: does it work?
<jml> that's always a good test of correctness
<bdrung> jml: it does not work perfectly
<jml> bdrung: oh wait, don't do that, do what's on the help page
<jml> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<bdrung> jml: can you provide a patch? i should continue study for my exam tomorrow instead of digging deeper into it.
<jml> bdrung: I'm sorry, but I can't.
<crass> geser: but if you look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/ufraw/quantal/files, its definitely there
<crass> I know that autoconf will fix it, but I'm confused how the problem exists in the first place
<LordOfTime> Just for the record, there was a bug filed against ubuntu that's not actually an ubuntu bug, but a bug in Launchpad.  I've set it to be against Launchpad though.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1028462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1028462 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad reports incorrect package" [Undecided,New]
<LordOfTime> might also want to read my comments as wel..
<dobey> LordOfTime: looks like a browser config issue, actually\
<czajkowski> mgz: vila jelmer can you keep an eye on this channel on a call
<mgz> nosprobs
<jelmer> suuuure
<mgz> is that a sarcastic sure, or an intoxicated sure?
<jelmer> it's a sure that's misspelt as badly as your "no problems" :P
<mgz> :D
<LordOfTime> dobey: still not a bug against ubuntu
<LordOfTime> :P
<LordOfTime> dobey: but it might be a conf issue
<LordOfTime> although it does this in IExplore and occasionally chromium
<LordOfTime> (doesnt on ffox, autoclears)
<LordOfTime> dobey: he filed it against ubuntu itself
<romaia> hi all, I have some pending build since 2011 here: https://code.launchpad.net/~stoq-maintainers/+recipe/stoq-unstable
<romaia> How can I cancel those?
<blizzkid> lo all. call me stupid, but how do I file a "needs packaging" bug in lp?
<ahayzen> Hi, is there anyway to search for bugs by programming language in launchpad or is this not currently possible. Thanks in advance, Andy
<dobey> ahayzen: not really possible no. you could use the API to search for projects with a certain language in their language fields, then search for bugs on those projects, but it doesn't necessarily mean the bugs will be fixable in that language. and bugs themselves don't have a language tag on them
<ahayzen> dobey, Ok thanks
<ahayzen> Was just wondering because I would happily solve Python bugs, if i could easily find them. But the bugs vary in languages so it is difficult to find one which I could solve.
<dobey> ahayzen: you could search for python tracebacks by searching for "/usr/lib/python2.7" for example
<ahayzen> dobey, ooo Ok thanks, harvest.ubuntu.com seems to be the most useful thing so far, as you can look for bugs by packages or opportunities ..... anyway keep up the good work guys, Launchpad is AWESOME :)
<kirkland> howdy!
<kirkland> I'
<kirkland> I'm trying to use python-launchpadlib on an up-to-date 10.04.4 system
<kirkland> I drop to a python shell
<kirkland> and run:
<kirkland> >>> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<kirkland> (which works)
<kirkland> and then
<kirkland> >>> lp = Launchpad.login_with('supybot Bugtracker', 'production')
<kirkland> which puts me into w3m
<kirkland> I successfully login with a username and password
<kirkland> but I kind up end up in an infinite loop
<kirkland> where I click "continue"
<kirkland> and then it shows me my username, etc., and I choose to sign in
<mgz> kirkland: I get that with lynx
<mgz> I don't think it's related to launchpadlib, I think SSO broke at some point (semi) recently
<kirkland> mgz: interesting
<kirkland> mgz: is there a workaround?
<mgz> if you set the web browser envvar to something graphical they do what sso expects
<kirkland> mgz: perhaps another command line browser?
<kirkland> mgz: ugh, this is a server in amazon
<mgz> right, which is a pain
<jelmer> it might be worth trying links ?
<mgz> you can copy credentials from your local machine to the instance, but python-keyring being pants makes that annoying too
<wgrant> kirkland: You can access the URL on any machine
<kirkland> wgrant: okay ... "which" url?  there are about 27 redirects :-)
<wgrant> kirkland: If you Ctrl+C the browser it'll probably be visible in the terminal
<kirkland> wgrant: okay, that might have worked...
<wgrant> I'm surprised that Lucid's w3m doesn't work
<wgrant> It used to
<wgrant> I suspect that mgz is right, and SSO broke something
<wgrant> Might test later
<kirkland> wgrant: no doubt, i've used it before
#launchpad 2012-07-25
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mrevell> matsubara, yo
<matsubara> mrevell, hi
<oly> hi, after some advice i have attempted to build a package but it failed because pygtk is not detected, now locally i can fix this by exporting an envirmental variable to use python 2.7 unfortunately this does not happen on launchpad
<oly> is there a way around this issue ?
<oly> the build log is here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111061357/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.geanypy_0.1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<czajkowski> jelmer: vila ^^
<jelmer> oly: hi
<jelmer> oly: you need to add python-gtk-dev or a similar package to your build dependencies
<oly> cheers jelmer will try later thanks
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2012-07-26
<oly> hi, can anyone tell me how to resolve this issue i uploaded my changes file with dput and it was rejected which is fine so i made some changes and it was rejected because the file was already uploaded
<oly> whats the correct way to remove / replace the files when uploading with dput
<oly> i tried dput -f but that causes the rejection because the file exists
<mgz> you need to bump the version when you make a change
<mgz> you can't upload the same version twice.
<oly> is that the only way, seems a bit strange when i dont want a broken version
<oly> will end up with a huge changelog of fixed silly mistake while learning to build package
<mgz> you don't need to add the version in your changelog
<wgrant> oly: You should be test building locally first.
<mgz> and yeah, that helps too.
<wgrant> oly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<wgrant> PPAs aren't a build test service
<wgrant> They're for publishing packages
<geser> if the upload got rejected than you don't need to bump the version, only if the upload got accepted
<oly> ah i was testing i think it was my local testing that broke it this time,
<oly> not using pbuilder though just clean vms
<oly> what do you mean by bump the revision anyway ? i thought that was done by adding a new change to the changelog
<geser> exactly
<geser> but some people see that there packages has a failure, fix it and try to upload the same version again (without adding a new changelog entry), which fails
<oly> ie me :)
<oly> i was just trying to avoid a changlog full of silly change message
<oly> but if thats the only way guess it cant be avoided
<mgz> you just make the top entry the latest version
<mgz> for a pre-release package there's no need to have a long list of different changelog entries
<oly> oh so i just change the existing entry instead of a new change message
<oly> thanks for the help anyway guys will see if i fair any better later :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<crass> can anyone make sense of this build failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111218005/buildlog.txt.gz
<crass> why would those files be unversioned? and why would it matter?
<czajkowski> jelmer: vila ?
<vila> most probably a so-called "parallel import" issue where you're trying to mix branches which have different file-ids for the same paths
<jelmer> crass: does the base branch already have a debian/ directory?
<crass> So basically the recipes are not currently able to do this?
<jelmer> crass: hi
<jelmer> crass: you can't overwrite files in recipes; you could merge in a branch that renamed the existing 'debian' directory to 'debian.old' though, before the nest-part
<crass> there's an existing debian directory?
<crass> jelmer: I don't think there is an existing debian directory. I wonder if https://launchpad.net/bzr-git-fileids isn't the problem I'm having
<jelmer> crass: that would only be relevant if there is already a debian/ directory there
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<crass> jelmer: then launchpad must be creating an undesired debian directory. You can see it not in the branch at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~python-messaging/python-messaging/trunk/files for the build at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111219157/buildlog.txt.gz, which has the recipe text right above the error
<jelmer> crass: ah, there is a debian directory that exists in a different location
<jelmer> crass: where does the recipe live?
<crass> jelmer: is this what you're looking for https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+recipe/python-messaging-daily?
<jelmer> crass: yep
<jelmer> crass: ah, I see the issue; you're trying to add files to the branch that already exist
<jelmer> crass: you probably want to merge in a branch that simply renames packaging/debian/generic/debian to debian
<crass> jelmer: do you mean "merge" instead of "add"?
<jelmer> crass: no, you're adding files using that nest-part command
<crass> that was for two lines up
<jelmer> crass: in other words:
<jelmer> $ bzr branch lp:python-messaging python-messaging-rename-debian
<jelmer> $ cd python-messaging-rename-debian && bzr mv packaging/debian/generic/debian debian && bzr ci -m 'Move in Debian directory'
<jelmer> $ bzr push -d python-messaging-rename-debian lp:~crass/python-messaging/rename-debian
<jelmer> and then change the recipe to have:
<jelmer> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}+svn{date}+r{revno}-0~r{revno:packaging}~crass
<jelmer> lp:python-messaging
<jelmer> merge packaging lp:~crass/python-messaging/rename-debian
<crass> yeah that sounds like it should work, but I don't really see why nest-part should be anything more than a bzr export and mv to the desired location
<crass> now I'll have to do a checkout on a slow and unreliable link :(
<jelmer> crass: nest-part actually does a (partial) merge, it can be used for more than just copying subtrees
<YokoZar> Is it possible to have a private project / series?
<YokoZar> Or just private bugs and private PPAs
<stgraber> private project is possible IIRC
<cjohnston> Private bugs and PPAs I thought
<cjohnston> It is possible to delete all traces of a package in a PPA? I'm now getting an error saying that files already exist even though I deleted the package
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no, if you need to upload the same you'll need t increase the number
<wgrant> YokoZar: Private teams, private bugs, private branches, and private PPAs. Full private projects will be coming in a few months.
<YokoZar> Excellent
#launchpad 2012-07-27
<andersk> This Mercurial import failed with a strange error; anyone know why? https://code.launchpad.net/~edwardzyang/urweb/default
<andersk> “RuntimeError: if we move self._source_infos, then we need to change all of the index pointers as well.”
<crass> I keep getting a "Could not be uploaded correctly" failure, for a recipe build. Here's the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111260367/buildlog.txt.gz
<crass> I don't see any errors, just some warnings building the source package, but I don't think they are causing the failure
<crass> unless source packages need the newer 3.0 format... but I don't think they do
<wgrant> crass: If you click on the build link you'll see a separate link to the upload loag
<wgrant> log
<wgrant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111260396/upload_3989462_log.txt
<wgrant> INFO Processing upload wader_0.5.12+svn20120727+r842-0~r843~crass~quantal1_source.changes
<wgrant> INFO Upload was rejected:
<wgrant> INFO 	wader_0.5.12+svn20120727+r842-0~r843~crass~quantal1.dsc: Unknown section '-'
<wgrant> INFO 	wader_0.5.12+svn20120727+r842-0~r843~crass~quantal1.tar.gz: Unknown section '-'
<wgrant> INFO 	Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~crass/wader/rename-debian/view/head:/debian/control
<wgrant> There's no Section field in the source stanza
<crass> thanks wgrant, hadn't noticed that. So is that referring to the '-' in the version part of the file name?
<crass> oh, ok, got it
<wgrant> It's referring to the Files section of the changes file that debuild produces from debian/control and that you'd normally upload
<wgrant> In this case it's generated automatically, but if you build the package locally you should see the issue in the .changes file
<wgrant> To fix, just add the Section field to the Source stanza
<crass> it would be nice to have the upload log linked incase of an upload error, as oppose to the buildlog (or even better have it in one log)
<wgrant> They have to be separate logs, but indeed it should be linked.
<crass> they have to be because they are on separate machines?
<wgrant> Pretty much.
<wgrant> (upload failures like this are pretty rare, so it wasn't a priority to shown the log prominently)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jonathanj> hrm, is something up with launchpad at the moment? trying to do a bzr merge i get "Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<jonathanj> and push (from another machine) seems to either be taking a really long time or is doing nothing (i'm not sure how to tell which of those it is)
<jelmer> jonathanj: we're looking into it
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> sinzui: AIUI, there are 5 information types.  Why not six?  (i.e. adding "Public proprietary")  Or four?  (i.e. removing "Public Security")
<sinzui> abentley: Each information type represents who owns the data and how we expect to to change or not change.
<sinzui> abentley: we expect private security to become public security
<sinzui> proprietary will never be public
<sinzui> private could be public if the personal information is scrub from the bug or branch
<sinzui> abentley: and we might need 6 or 7 if PES believe there are several kinds of proprietary
<sinzui> I am have anxiety attacking over the very matter
<abentley> sinzui: Well, there are cases like Staroffice -> Openoffice and the open-sourcing of Netscape.
<abentley> sinzui: they may  not be common enough to worry about, though.
<sinzui> abentley: product strategy did that to all webapp projects 7 days ago
<sinzui> abentley: They had to decide if they could reveal the entire commit history of the repository and decide if the bugs could be seen by other people
#launchpad 2012-07-28
<zzz_kiev> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
#launchpad 2012-07-29
<Logan_> Can a Launchpad admin please unlink https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/node from the upstream project? It's completely unrelated to node.js.
<maxb> unlinked
<patdk-lap> is there any way to tell how many times or how many people are accessing a ppa? or an package in it? even if it is widely inaccurate
<lifeless> yes, use the API for download stats
<patdk-lap> heh odd
<patdk-lap> someone liked my clamav for oneiric, as it has 20 downloads, but I only ever had one machine running oneiric
<patdk-lap> some for precise
<patdk-lap> 6 downloads on many packages,but I have only 1 precise machine, and that doens't have any of those packages installed
<patdk-lap> ya, my ppa isn't nearly as private as I thought
<patdk-lap> my apache 2.4 seems to have majorly made the rounds
<patdk-lap> well thanks :)
<cheako> Hello, is this an appropriate place to get assistance with a bug that's been ignored?  I'd ask for the permissions/rights to set the Importance of something I opened higher.
<cheako> Bug number 1007089 is a kernel bug and it's effects are greater then I originally suspected.  There are 4 packages that have bug because of this bug, including dpkg/start-stop-daemon.
#launchpad 2013-07-23
<Taggg> hey guys i'm trying to familiarize myself with launchpad, this bug is stated to be an upstream bug, how do i find the upstream bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/574632
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 574632 in Linux Mint "Mint Installer hiding setup options" [Low,Triaged]
<Taggg> shouldn't it be linked from that page somehow?
<Taggg> \join test
 * Taggg hears crickets...
<ScottK> Upstream is in Ubuntu and it's already been fixed there (says so at that URL)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: thanks :)
 * shadeslayer sends some virtual beer over to wgrant
<wgrant> shadeslayer: np
#launchpad 2013-07-24
<ricotz> hello, the ppa builder "alphard" seems to be broken
<ricotz> StevenK, hello :) ^
<StevenK> ricotz: O HAI
<StevenK> Let me have a poke
<StevenK> ricotz: alphard has hopefully been told to love life
<czajkowski> StevenK: peeka booo :)
<StevenK> It does love life now
<mrevell> How's it going, Launchpadders?
<StevenK> mrevell: Okayish? :-)
<mrevell> :)
<StevenK> Giggling at wgrant failing at his laptop
<czajkowski> mrevell: boo
<czajkowski> StevenK: I shall be seeing you later
<czajkowski> have either of ye poked jelmer
<StevenK> czajkowski: No, we have not
<mrevell> StevenK, Are you in London as well? How long are you chaps over for?
<StevenK> mrevell: Until Saturday night
<czajkowski> mrevell: peeka boo
<pmatulis> is it normal to not be able to report a kernel bug with ubuntu-bug on the dev release?
<pmatulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907618/
<StevenK> pmatulis: That's an old kernel, and has been superseded
<pmatulis> StevenK: i tried an update, nothing available
<StevenK> pmatulis: I am running 3.10.0-5, for instance
<pmatulis> i have 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates main restricted'
<StevenK> pmatulis: Er, only?
<pmatulis> StevenK: no
<Ursinha> hey mrevell :)
<StevenK> steven@sandblasted:~% zcat ~/Downloads/Packages\ \(1\).gz | grep -e 'Package: linux-image.*-generic'
<StevenK> Package: linux-image-3.10.0-4-generic
<StevenK> Package: linux-image-3.10.0-5-generic
<StevenK> pmatulis: ^
<pmatulis> StevenK: that's fine, but that doesn't really help.  i have a freshly installed saucy that can't update its kernel.  changing from 'us.archive...' to just 'archive...' also doesn't help
<StevenK> pmatulis: This is clearly not a Launchpad problem, though. The kernel you have installed is too old for LP to allow you to file bugs against it, so I suggest you try and debug why upgrading doesn't give you the latest kernel -- perhaps a proxy?
<cjwatson> Make sure you have the linux metapackage installed.
<cjwatson> If you've somehow lost that then an upgrade won't install the new package name.
<StevenK> That's a good point
<cjwatson> (But, as StevenK said, this is indeed not an LP problem.)
<pmatulis> indeed, 'linux' wasn't installed, installing it, however, doesn't help.  i realize it's not *now* a LP problem.  the problem morphed
<StevenK> pmatulis: Install it, and then upgrade
<pmatulis> StevenK: i tried, it doesn't help
<StevenK> pmatulis: Did it install -5?
<pmatulis> StevenK: yes
<StevenK> pmatulis: It might possibly be getting confused because you're still running -2? Reboot into -5?
<pmatulis> StevenK: ah, no, it did not install -5.  i meant the metapackage installed
<cjwatson> linux doesn't depend on a particular version of linux-generic, so try upgrading linux-generic
<ahasenack> hi, is there a way for a build to know if it's happening inside a ppa builder?
<ahasenack> I would like to disable a test conditionally, because it requires a launchpad login and network access
<ahasenack> I was wondering if there was some env var that I could check maybe
<dobey> ahasenack: i don't think there is a reliable way for that. i'd say the best solution for that is to not write unit tests that require network, and especially not ones that require valid credentials. I'd use mock for that test, or move it out into a separate script that is run independently of the test, to test that one thing manually when it needs to be.
<ahasenack> dobey: ok
<thomi> Hello launchpaders, I wonder if someone could explain why my package isn't getting uploaded to my PPA? The log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145746151/upload_4821671_log.txt
<thomi> ...but I don't understand what it means. It all used to work fine, not the last three builds have all failed for amd64
<lampe2>  hey i was looking for a way to get all bugs to a specific project with the rest api but i cant find a entry for that. can someone help?
<tsimpson> lampe2: projects have a searchTasks() method
<lampe2> tsimpson: but how would look the link? https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/project/<name>?searchtask=<????> ?
<tsimpson> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/<project>?ws-op=searchTasks
<tsimpson> just don't do that with a project with lots of bugs or you'll probably get a timeout
<lampe2> tsimpson: for example https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/gala?ws-op=searchTasks
<tsimpson> well something like that, I'd just use the python API
<tsimpson> lampe2: yeah, that link should work
<tsimpson> lampe2: oh sorry, it's ws.op not ws-op
<lampe2> thx!
<lampe2> but why are bugs called tasks
<tsimpson> because a bug can affect multiple projects
<lampe2> okay
#launchpad 2013-07-26
<Sweetsha1k> so ... I kept tracking the downloads of LibreOffice 4.1.0 from the ppa and it was trending nicely towards 26.000 downloads per day most of the time. 20 hours in it was a 22.000 downloads and right on track. But now somehow the number got halfed to ~13600.
<Sweetsha1k> I can except downloads going slow, but negative download counts are countering my model of reality. Any hints?
<Sweetsha1k> is the ppastats.py thingie known to be unreliable?
<czajkowski> wgrant: StevenK ^
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: I don't know what ppastats.py is
<wgrant> But I suspect that it is a Launchpad API client, and it is buggy.
<wgrant> The Launchpad PPA download stats API does not return negative numbers.
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: no, I dont get negative numbers. just download numbers that are smaller than before ;)
<wgrant> What is this script?
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: https://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/ppastats.py
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: Are you sure it's not just because you removed or superseded some packages?
<wgrant> The API isn't buggy in a way that would cause that to happen.
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: yes. Im looking at the download count of libreoffice-common_4.1.0-0ubuntu1~raring1~ppa1 -- its been put there yesterday at 1200UTC, was around ~16000 downloads at 1000UTC today and is at 8300 at 1200UTC today.
<wgrant> Do you have script output that demonstrates that?
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: And one does not simply walk a libreoffice packaging into Mordor ... eh, upload it to a ppa.
<wgrant> Hhe
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: unfortunately not. But I have been watching this the whole time and calculated the trend, which was pretty constant for the first 20 hours.
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: Which PPA?
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: could it be that this adds numbers from multiple mirrors and one dropped of/rebooted/whatever?
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: No
<StevenK> We don't have mulitple mirrors for PPAs
<Sweetsha1k> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/
<wgrant> It could possibly skip some downloads, but it cannot retroactively forget them
<Sweetsha1k> one special thing is that the binaries are copied in there, not build in the ppa. (doing otherwise would be extremely painful for the users)
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: What's the value now?
<Sweetsha1k> whops -- the 16000 number was for precise. So at 0800UTC today it was roughly 16000 precise, 6000 raring (=22000 total). Now its 8391 (precise) and 5307 (raring).
<czajkowski> Sweetsha1k: it's never simple is it :)
<Sweetsha1k> czajkowski: ;)
<Sweetsha1k> czajkowski: hey, I just survived another LibreOffice major release. Each costs me 5 years of my life. I should consider becoming a vampire.
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: Nothing is obviously wrong. If you see it go backwards again, let me know and I'll be able to debug more deeply.
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: willdo. I have a crobjob on it now -- so next time I should be able to give you a 15 minutes timeframe of when it happened.
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: so Im not sure about the raring number having gone backwards, but the precise number certainly did -- and I find the 16000 => ~8000 looks suspiciously like a integer overflow. OTOH there are other packages with a 50000 download count in that ppa.
<wgrant> Sweetsha1k: Heh, we don't use signed 16-bit integers anywhere :)
<Sweetsha1k> wgrant: thats what everybody says!
<rockstar> Who would be the losa on duty right now?
<StevenK> rockstar: To do what ... ?
<rockstar> StevenK, I need a mailman pickle export.
<lamont> rockstar: wassup?
<lamont> rockstar: a what?
<rockstar> lamont, heh. Are you doing losa stuff now?
<lamont> for about 5 weeks more, then we rotate
<rockstar> I just need the pickle file from a launchpad mailing list.
<lamont> what are you trying to accomplish?
<lamont> not just because I'd neeed to change the passwords for that mailing list (assuming you aren't the admin)
<rockstar> lamont, I am an admin for the group, but I recall it needing to be sterilized last time too.
<rockstar> lamont, I'm migrating ~openstack to lists.openstack.org - I received a pickle a few months ago for testing, and now we're ready to pull the trigger.
<lamont> ah, that makes sense.  can you throw something at rt for at least tracking etc?
<lamont> (mail to rt@ubuntu.com, that is)
<rockstar> lamont, okay.
<lamont> deadline if any, etc, etc would be good
<rockstar> lamont, the deadline is ASAP, though I didn't put that in the RT (sorry)
<czajkowski> rockstar: love ASAP deadlines on a Friday :)
<rockstar> czajkowski, I did it on a Friday specifically because it would mean low traffic on the list.
<rockstar> …and last time, it only took about 90 minutes with losa interruption, so I didn't think much of it.
<czajkowski> ah
<rockstar> Of course, I didn't have to submit an RT last time either.
<lamont> rockstar: it's more a function of some other ongoing stuff that's chewing up a bunch of webops time today, crossed with the approaching EOW.
<rockstar> lamont, right. I guess my expectations were managed based on previous experiences.
<lamont> meh
<lamont> don't make me come over there... :D
<czajkowski> heh
<lamont> rockstar: openstack list, yes?
<rockstar> lamont, right, attached to the ~openstack group
#launchpad 2013-07-27
<shadeslayer> hi, I was a bit curious, how exactly does launchpadlib generate the various objects?
<shadeslayer> for eg the various objects in this example https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples#Listing_the_current_package_versions_in_a_particular_distroseries
<shadeslayer> or for eg. how does it know how to find right URL to fetch when you call archive.getPublishedSources
<saiarcot895> Is there a way to delete or close one of our own questions?
#launchpad 2014-07-21
<mapreri> please look at pages like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribus/1.4.2.dfsg.3+r18267-1 I think that the Uploaded by: field shoud contain the content of the Changed by: of the .changes field (which is the one listen in changelog)
<dpm> hi wgrant. I've got a translator who cannot upload .po files to LP. I'm not sure if it's related to the timeouts conversation we were having. But here's the oops he gets: OOPS-28cfaf4aa3226acb83ad58fce13cbdaa
<dpm> wgrant, is this something where he just needs to retry the upload?
<dpm> or does it point a problem with imports?
<cjwatson> dpm: Retry; that was a librarian failure overnight, now fixed
<dpm> great, thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> dpm: a.k.a. https://wiki.canonical.com/IncidentReports/2014-07-21-LP-librarian-ids-out-of-range
<dpm> ok, thanks, I'll tell the translators
<LiamW> Loggerhead down?
<LiamW> Now it's working again
<igalic> Hey folks o/~
<igalic> I'm getting an upload error, https://gist.github.com/igalic/57c881686c4c2d5d3bd9 that doesn't seem to be covered in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors -- i created this source with dpkg-buildpackage -S, and uploaded it with dput % dput ppa:apache-helpdesk/httpd-ppa apache2*2.4.10*source.changes
<shadeslayer> igalic: you need to pass -S -sa
<shadeslayer> igalic: because there2.4.10
<shadeslayer> igalic: because there's no 2.4.10 apache2 tar on launchpad
<igalic> shadeslayer: ACK.
<hakermania> How is it called that when you upload a new bzr revision it automatically builds a new PPA? I guess something like "Soup" or?
<hakermania> (soup is wrong)
<shadeslayer> recipe
<shadeslayer> hakermania: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<hakermania> shadeslayer, thanks. I really need something like it :)
<dobey> recipes don't build for every revision
#launchpad 2014-07-23
<shadeslayer> is there a way to ask launchpad all the packages a team is the maintainer of?
<shadeslayer> alternatively, ask launchpad for all the packages where maintainer = foo
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+maintained-packages
<shadeslayer> wgrant: but via the api :p
<shadeslayer> nothing jumps out here https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#team
<wgrant> shadeslayer: I've traditionally used structural subscriptions combined with Person.getBugSubscriberPackages.
<wgrant> Since it's rare that the maintainer field is actually what you want in Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: well, I wanted our status scripts here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html to figure out the package list automagicall
<shadeslayer> *automagically via LP
<shadeslayer> instead of having them hardcoded
<wgrant> shadeslayer: I'd just use grep-dctrl.
<wgrant> Launchpad provides no direct way to query that information.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> well that's weird
<shadeslayer> grep-available -FMaintainer Kubuntu -s Source works fine on trusty but not on utopic
<Trevinho> Hi, is it possible to target a bug to a new serie and milestone using the launcpadlib api?
<dobey> yes
<Trevinho> dobey: oh, nice I was trying to find how, but I've not been able so far
<dobey> bug.createTask(target=project_series), then get the bug_task for that and change bug_task.milestone to the milestone you want, iirc
<Trevinho> dobey: that's for new bug? As I'd like it to change old bugs
<dobey> Trevinho: it's for either.
<dobey> well to create a new bug, you'd have to first create a new bug on the project itself, and you could probably just directly create it on the series
<dobey> yeah, a new bug would just be bugs.createBug(target=project_series, description="blah blah blah", title="Some bug somewhere") and then get the resulting bug_task and change the milestone on it
<Trevinho> dobey: weird, my bug task instances have no addTask/createTask methods
<dobey> Trevinho: no, createTask is on the bug, not on the bug_task
<dobey> bug and bug_task are different things :)
<Trevinho> mh, ouch :P
<Trevinho> dobey: ok, thanks
<dobey> bug is a collection of bug_tasks, comments, attachments, basically
<Trevinho> yeah, i figured it
<Trevinho> now
<dobey> :)
<ddval> testing
<ddval> launchpad shows two different names when logged in.  One is the first part of the email address the other my user name it's confusing.  Why does this happen?
<dobey> one is the display name (generally should be your name), and the other is your username
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> trying to use sbuild, and i got this error:
<sergio-br2> E: 10mount: mount: unknown filesystem type 'overlayfs'
<sergio-br2> E: trusty-amd64-5d3109e2-8915-4e2d-befc-8c0dc154f71d: Chroot setup failed: stage=setup-start
<sergio-br2> Chroot setup failed
<sergio-br2> previously sbuild was working
<dobey> sergio-br2: not sure what to tell you, but i don't see how that is related to launchpad. :)
<sergio-br2> well, I'm trying to send a package to my PPA, but i want to test in a clean environment here first
<sergio-br2> you know a better irc to talk about?
<dobey> maybe #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-devel
<sergio-br2> ok, thanks
<basketball> what does status whishlist mean
<basketball> i mean importance
<cjohnston> basketball: depends on the project, but in general, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20importances has the meanings
<Dudytz> c
<Dudytz> hi all ... i can publish my debian packages in launchpad or only ubuntu packages?
<dobey> Dudytz: if you're asking about PPAs, i think you can only build for supported ubuntu releases
<Dudytz> dobey: is there any "launchpad" like service to host debian personal packages (like PPA)?
<dobey> i don't know
<Dudytz> dobey: ok, thank you!
<LiamW> Hi
<LiamW> I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with source recipes
<LiamW> Because my PPA isn't building correctly anymore
<LiamW> I can still build it locally without a problem
<LiamW> It fails with a strange line
<LiamW> chroot-autobuild/build/buildd/inkscape_0.48.5+31~ubuntu14.10.1_amd64.deb:
<LiamW> dpkg-deb: file `chroot-autobuild/build/buildd/inkscape_0.48.5+31~ubuntu14.10.1_amd64.deb' contains ununderstood data member data.tar.xz , giving up
<LiamW> I'm going to stay connected for a long time
<wgrant> LiamW: Which build is that?
<LiamW> It's all of them now
<LiamW> Let me pull up the recipe
<LiamW> https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+recipe/inkscape-stable
<wgrant> LiamW: Those all look successful to me.
<LiamW> They lie
<LiamW> Look at the size of the generated deb files
<LiamW> They don't have any binary data in them
#launchpad 2014-07-24
<wgrant> The warning about data.tar.xz is unrelated; that dpkg-deb invocation runs on the host, which uses an old version of dpkg that doesn't have xz binary support.
<wgrant> If you look at the precise build (eg. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178105061/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.inkscape_0.48.5%2B31~ubuntu12.04.1_UPLOADING.txt.gz) you'll see that it has some files, but not many.
<wgrant> The build is successful. It just doesn't install any binaries into the package.
<wgrant> installing pt.gmo as /build/buildd/inkscape-0.48.5+31~ubuntu12.04.1/debian/inkscape-trunk/usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES/inkscape.mo
<wgrant> LiamW: There's your problem. You've asked it to install itself to debian/inkscape-trunk, but your binary package is named "inkscape", not "inkscape-trunk".
<LiamW> ahh
<wgrant> # Add here commands to install the package into debian/inkscape.
<wgrant> /usr/bin/make install DESTDIR=/build/buildd/inkscape-0.48.5+31~ubuntu12.04.1/debian/inkscape-trunk
<LiamW> I don't see the words "trunk" anywhere important grepping through the packaging branch
<LiamW> $ grep -r trunk
<LiamW> changelog:  * Renamed package to inkscape-trunk
<LiamW> control:Vcs-Browser: https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk
<LiamW> control:Vcs-bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk
<LiamW> control:Conflicts: inkscape-trunk
<LiamW> control:Description: vector-based drawing program (trunk build)
<LiamW> and no, it's the right branch
<LiamW> wgrant: where might that line appear in the packaging branch?
<LiamW> would it even be in the packaging branch?
<LiamW_> did I accidentally flood?
<LiamW_> my bouncer is normally supposed to prevent that, but hey
<wgrant> /tmp/recipe-0.48.5+{revno:packaging}$ grep -r inkscape-trunk
<wgrant> debian/changelog:  * Renamed package to inkscape-trunk
<wgrant> debian/control:Conflicts: inkscape-trunk
<wgrant> debian/rules:	$(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/inkscape-trunk
<wgrant> Which is weird, since the packaging branch's debian/rules looks nothing like that.
<wgrant> I suspect some part of the upstream inkscape build system is clobbering debian/rules.
<wgrant> Or something?
<LiamW_> I grepped around for the words "trunk" and "DESTDIR" in the stable branch
<LiamW_> didn't find anything
<LiamW_> well, anything relevant
<wgrant> Oh!
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/debian-packaging-stable/revision/32
<wgrant> That's a few hours after the latest recipe build.
<wgrant> And it fixes debian/rules.
<wgrant> But the recipe hasn't been rebuilt since.
<LiamW_> let me do that now
<LiamW_> done
<LiamW_> https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+recipe/inkscape-stable
<LiamW_> build score over 90000? https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+build/6206934
<wgrant> I want to see if it works now :)
<LiamW_> wgrant: on a different (but related) branch, precise always fails to build: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180616225/buildlog.txt.gz
<LiamW_> "make: dh: Command not found"
<LiamW_> it has the same build-deps as the stable and trunk recipe builds
<LiamW_> but it only fails in precise
<wgrant> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<wgrant> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: (Use -d flag to override.)
<wgrant> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: This is currently a non-fatal warning with -S, but
<wgrant> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: will probably become fatal in the future.
<wgrant> Look in the log for "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<LiamW_> I found this:
<LiamW_> "No packages found matching linux-image-[0-9]*."
<wgrant> That's unrelated.
<LiamW_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LiamW_>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<LiamW_> ...
<LiamW_> "Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up..."
<wgrant> LiamW_: precise only has libcairo 1.10
<wgrant> You build-depend on 1.12
<LiamW_> hmm, that will mean no gradient meshes
<LiamW_> even though I had them working on precise before (maybe I had newer cairo?)
<LiamW_> I don't know
<LiamW_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libcairo2
<LiamW_> I'll be looking way back through my IRC logs, just a moment
<LiamW_> on precise, I had 1.12.2
<wgrant>  libcairo2-dev | 1.10.2-6.1ubuntu2        | precise         | amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<wgrant>  libcairo2-dev | 1.10.2-6.1ubuntu3        | precise-updates | amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<sergio-br2> I have a code with some .a files, launchpad ignores they when it is building a package?
<LiamW_> sergio-br2: build logs?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Launchpad just runs dpkg-buildpackage, which does whatever your debian/rules tell it to do.
<sergio-br2> funny, with the same code, i can build it here with sbuild, but launchpad complains about some libraries
<wgrant> Are you sure it's using exactly the same library packages?
<sergio-br2> LiamW, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180616209/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.ppsspp_0.9.9-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> i think so
<LiamW_> augh that makefile
<wgrant> sergio-br2: You don't build-depend on any of those libraries.
<wgrant> So they're not going to be installed.
<sergio-br2> those libraries are embedded in the code
<wgrant> oh dear
<LiamW_> sergio-br2: consider cleaning up the Makefile.am for that package
<LiamW_> automake is perfectly capable of generating a simple "CXX" compared to showing the full compiler invocation
<LiamW_> while at the same time being verbose about the link
<wgrant> Anyway, I don't see libavcodec being built in that build.
<wgrant> So your debian/rules probably isn't building it.
<sergio-br2> no, libavcodec and others are already compiled in the source code
<LiamW_> sergio-br2: your debian/rules is a little complicated
<sergio-br2> (upstream approach ...)
<LiamW_> sergio-br2: will a simple "../configure && make" build everything on your machine?
<sergio-br2> yeah, i need to improve it
<sergio-br2> but works in my machine
<LiamW_> ok
<LiamW_> then a few lines rules file will work
<LiamW_> sergio-br2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/debian-packaging-stable/view/head:/rules
<LiamW_> base your rules off of that, maybe, since nothing complicated is going on there
<LiamW_> in that case, you don't even need to override dh_auto_configure since a simple ../configure will work
<sergio-br2> humm, OK
<LiamW_> so basically, this
<LiamW_> %:
<LiamW_> 	dh $@ --with bash-completion,python2 --parallel
<LiamW_> or if your package doesn't have bash completion or need python to build, it's easier
<LiamW_> dh $@ --parallel
<LiamW_> sergio-br2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/debian-packaging-stable/revision/32#rules
<sergio-br2> this project, ppsspp, I have to run qmake first, it does not use ./configure
<LiamW_> then override dh_auto_configure
<LiamW_> override_dh_auto_configure:
<sergio-br2> like export NOCONFIGURE=true && qmake
<sergio-br2> ?
<LiamW_>         qmake .
<LiamW> wallyworld, get a bouncer dude
<wallyworld> LiamW: it's only freenode, nfi what its problem is
<LiamW> constant disconnects? If your connection is unstable (mine is) it's probably a good idea to have one
<wallyworld> LiamW: i've not ever set up one before, nor do i know how to do it. i'll ask google :-)
<paulkm> anyone help with this error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/180529917/q-launchpad-z-q-gears-paul.log I've rewrite the git history using those python functions and still get this error :(
#launchpad 2014-07-26
<LiamW> hi all
<LiamW> I'm registered as an answer contact for Inkscape and have subscribed to bug reports, but don't seem to be getting notifications about updates in either
<LiamW> This has gone on for the past two days as far as I know
<LiamW> I suppose I'm not the only one affected https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/252151
#launchpad 2014-07-27
<LiamW> getting "timeout error" when attempting to edit a bug's status
<wgrant_> LiamW: Which particular emails do you believe are missing?
<LiamW> seems to affect su_v too
<LiamW> wgrant:
<LiamW> <su_v> LiamW: do you still get mail notifications about new questions asked and answers given, as 'answer contact'?
<LiamW> seems to have stopped for me about three days ago (can't see any obvious setting I might have changed myself inadvertently)
<wgrant> I need specific examples of exactly which events you didn't get emailed about.
<LiamW> wgrant: this one in particular
<LiamW> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/1347180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347180 in Inkscape "Inkscape crashes on open: Mac OS X 10.9.4" [Undecided,Invalid]
<LiamW> I'm subscribed to it but didn't receive any notifications about comments
<wgrant> What was the last email you received about that bug?
<LiamW> I only received the email that was the initial report
<LiamW> no other email relating to that bug reached me and I had to keep checking it myself
<wgrant> "bug_notification_level": "Lifecycle"
<wgrant> You've asked to only receive notifications when bugs are open or closed.
<wgrant> Find your subscription on https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/1347180/+subscriptions, open its settings, and ensure that you've elected to receive emails about comments.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347180 in Inkscape "Inkscape crashes on open: Mac OS X 10.9.4" [Undecided,Invalid]
<LiamW> wgrant: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/96223438/irc/channel/Screenshot%20from%202014-07-26%2021%3A03%3A12.png
<LiamW> I marked that soon after the report was opened and yet did not receive any other emails about comments
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<wgrant> Checking our email logs, we certainly sent that comment to your gmail address.
<wgrant> Have you checked your spam folder?
<LiamW> it's not in there
<wgrant> Question notifications are indeed broken, but for a reason that cannot affect bug notifications.
<LiamW> the problem su_v and I are both having is about questions; I have not received any notifications about the last three questions asked here https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape/+questions
<wgrant> I can't check our MTA logs at the moment, but I *can* see that an email to you about that question made it to one of our internal smarthosts, and I've been getting emails fine.
<wgrant> But you mentioned a bug that you didn't get emails about.
<wgrant> Which cannot be related (the script that sends question notifications, and only question notifications, is crashing).
<wgrant> So that suggests you have other mail issues.
<wgrant> er
<wgrant> s/an email to you about that question/an email to you about that bug/
<wgrant> The question notification bug is a bit of a nasty one. I can't really fix it until at least Monday.
<GunChleoc_II> Anybody around who can help with the translation import queue? The auto-approver doesn't like my templates anymore.
<GunChleoc_II> https://translations.launchpad.net/widelands/+imports
<peba> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/armhf   #this page always times out - how could repair this ?
<frozencemetery> I'm writing a CLI application that interfaces with launchpad.  I issued a POST for an oauth token, and launchpad rejected it, telling me that I need to put a referer header on my request.  Since I'm a CLI application and not a browser, what should go there?
<wgrant> frozencemetery: Any Referer under https://launchpad.net/ is fine. But which URL are you POSTing to? The interesting ones are whitelisted in the Referer checking.
#launchpad 2015-07-20
<OwariDa> are there any launchpad-admins here? i have an urgent issue (client with intellectual property that needs to be taken down ASAP).
<wgrant> OwariDa: Hi
<OwariDa> wgrant: hi. are you a launchpad admin?
<wgrant> OwariDa: I am. https://launchpad.net/~wgrant
<satmandu> Can anybody here help me with a build question?
<cory_fu> Greetings.  Are there any known (intermittent) issues with Launchpad right now?  I'm getting 502 errors from a charm trying to download a file from Launchpad: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11909980/ (it's failing pretty consistently from the charm, but when I test it manually, it usually works fine)
<teward> satmandu: perhaps if you asked your real question
<satmandu> teward: sorry. I asked in the dev channel and got the answer I needed. thanks!
<KaZeR> hi there
<KaZeR> i have a few questions regarding launchpad, branches and translations.
<KaZeR> we use launchpad to translate our project ( it's great ) but we don't use it to host the code, so we have some issues with translating templates for branches
<KaZeR> can someone help me get this straight ? thanks!
<blr> hi KaZeR, unfortunately I'm not that familiar with translations, but wgrant or cjwatson may be able to help you.
<wgrant> KaZeR: Hi, can you explain the problem in some more detail?
<KaZeR> sure. thanks blr and wgrant
<KaZeR> in a nutshell : we host our code on github. we build the .pot files during our integration tests, and if the test are successful we upload the resulting template to launchpad. this part works
<KaZeR> now, we need to work on a specific feature. we do that in a branch. but currently i haven't managed to find how to setup a different translation template to track that branch, so that we can start working on the translations without impacting the trunk template
<KaZeR> so my question is two folds :
<KaZeR> - how can i manually setup a branch to host a new template for a github branch ?
<KaZeR> - in a perfect world, how can this be automated ?
<KaZeR> thanks :)
<wgrant> KaZeR: In Launchpad a "branch" is specifically a bzr repository.
<wgrant> KaZeR: The non-VCS part is called a "series"
<wgrant> As in "release series", eg. "1.x"
<wgrant> Projects start with a default trunk series, and most just stick with that series, but projects that maintain parallel lines of development often create extras for exactly this sort of case.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases explains the concepts
<wgrant> But for your case you can just create a new series and upload templates to it. The templates are separate, but translations of identical strings will be shared between the series by default.
<KaZeR> i tried that but something did not work as expected. Let me try again
<KaZeR> to create a new serie, i should use the UI at https://code.launchpad.net/navit correct ?
<KaZeR> mmm that seems to be branches instead
<wgrant> The "Register a series" link on https://launchpad.net/navit
<KaZeR> mmm
<KaZeR> i already had a series registered. looks like i was able to import a template now. i don't know what i did to fail last time :)
<wgrant> Great. You know where to find us if you run into anything else.
<KaZeR> thanks. i'll perform more tests and will confirm if my issue is solved
<KaZeR> looks like it as a chair-keyboard interface issue :)
#launchpad 2015-07-21
<KaZeR> wgrant: i can confirm that now my test to upload from a git branch to a launchpad series works as expected
<KaZeR> there's one little annoyance tho:
<KaZeR> after the upload it is in "need review" state
<KaZeR> when reviewing, i see nothing wrong, and if i validate the current values it gets imported (this is actually not related to the series i think, i saw that in trunk too )
<wgrant> A cronjob automatically approves things where it can, but it can take an hour or more for it to get to them.
<wgrant> But in a new series you'll probably have to approve everything manually the first time, as there are no existing paths to match against.
<KaZeR> that makes sense.
<KaZeR> thanks a lot. i'll do more tests tomorrow but it's a good step forward for our automation
<KaZeR> have a nice $localtime!
<helmut> wgrant: hey, long time ago you were the contact to talk to for launchpad's build profile support. is that still the case?
<wgrant> helmut: Sure.
<wgrant> helmut: Last I heard it was deferred indefinitely.
<wgrant> But I haven't kept up to date on it for a while.
<helmut> wgrant: meanwhile, the spec changed slightly (dropping the "profile." prefix and using disjunctive normal form)
<helmut> wgrant: in particular, the spec finalized, the tooling was fixed and released with debian jessie
<helmut> wgrant: furthermore, the tooling (dpkg, apt, sbuild, ...) is now deployed and in use
<helmut> wgrant: worse (for you), packages are already using build profiles in debian successfully and need to be stripped so tha they can be imported to launchpad (example: nss)
<helmut> wgrant: I believe that it is partially my fault to not having contacted you again after the jessie release that made using profiles feasible in debian. sorry about that.
<helmut> wgrant: a week ago, the last (known) missing piece, pbuilder, was nmued. I am not aware of further issues on debian's infrastructure, so I consider profiles implemented there.
<helmut> wgrant: do you know which parts in ubuntu need fixing? or how we could find out?
<helmut> wgrant: in terms of software versions that are running your infrastructure, check the table at the top of https://wiki.debian.org/BuildProfileSpec
<helmut> starting with vivid, you should have dpkg and apt support.
<wgrant> Back, sorry. Let me see.
<helmut> another example package is gem2deb
<wgrant> We upgraded to modern sbuild just a couple of weeks ago, which was one of the remaining known hard bits.
<helmut> indeed. sbuild received profile fixes late in the jessie cycle
<helmut> sbuild 0.65.0-1 is said to be good
<wgrant> The only things we're likely to care about are dpkg, python-apt, and sbuild, I think.
<wgrant> As everything else should be running in the chroot.
<wgrant> We're using a derivative of sbuild 0.65.2 at the moment.
<wgrant> So it should be fine.
<helmut> python-apt should be fine in utopic
<helmut> on the debian side, dak was the first piece to reject profile using packages due to using python-apt. no changes were necessary beyond upgrading python-apt
<wgrant> AFAICS that is probably also the case for us, though our sbuild depwait integration will likely require some further work.
<wgrant> I see we've patched out the <cross> in our nss.
<helmut> I expect quite a few packages to start using profiles soon. mostly <!nocheck> and <cross> profiles
<wgrant> Indeed, it is good to see it finally happening. I'll have a look at what we need to fix.
<wgrant> Most of Launchpad except the buildds is still precise, so there will be some python-apt backporting to do, but we're used to that by now!
<wgrant> Thanks for keeping us updated.
<helmut> wgrant: there are patches for such backports (i.e. implementing the syntax without implementing the feature)
<helmut> tell me (or us at #d-bootstrap) which packages you need backports for and with luck we can point you to existing patches
<wgrant> Will do. Thanks.
<adrien_znc> hi, is it ok to ask general question about launchpad as a service rather than as code?
<Tribaal> adrien_znc: it's usually better to acutally ask your questioninstead of asking if you can ask
<Tribaal> (also, people might take a long time to answer - just a heads up)
<adrien_znc> heh :)
<adrien_znc> yeah, I'm quite used to IRC but really didn't know how separate the service and the code are
<adrien_znc> let's take the hypothetical situation of launchpad's storage crashing hard: how easy would it be for a project to transition to another (temporary) hosting
<adrien_znc> question absolutely not linked to current sourceforge's downtime
<cjwatson> I think like most services it depends how much/tightly your project depends on what the service provides.  If it's just a git repository then obviously that's easy to push elsewhere.  But with something like bug tracking you're probably dependent on semantic details that other services won't mirror exactly, and of course URLs in other people's browser histories and such are pretty sticky.
<adrien_znc> mingw-w64 is currently hosted on sourceforge and we had started talking about other hosting possibilities and our use of mailing-list restricts a lot what we can do along with our willingness to self-host (mail is such a pita) and with the recent addition of git support, we could probably use launchpad
<adrien_znc> it's mostly for mailing-list and git
<adrien_znc> that would mean a fairly transparent way to host mailing-lists (even in a degraded way) elsewhere without requiring subscribers to change anything on their side
<adrien_znc> "degraded" being mostly for spam stuff if gmail isn't happy (and more often that not, it isn't)
<cjwatson> LP mailing lists are going to have List-* headers coming out with launchpad.net addresses/URLs, so a little tricky.  I guess in a disaster recovery situation we could put mail forwarding in place for people if we had to.
<cjwatson> (Although in a disaster recovery situation our sysadmins are rather more likely to be focused on getting things up and running again ...)
<adrien_znc> yeah, of course :)
<adrien_znc> I was wondering if something could be done from DNS on MX (I don't know/practice mail stuff enough so I might be dreaming on that)
<cjwatson> All LP mailing lists are on the same MX.
<adrien_znc> would it work to set the MX for our domain to LP's when everything goes well and switch it if something goes wrong?
<cjwatson> So you could do that and advertise a posting address on your domain, but it wouldn't help with the List-* headers emitted by LP list mail
<cjwatson> A lot of posters would likely end up trying to mail the @lists.launchpad.net address, and would expect subscriber management/information to be there
<cjwatson> If you decide you don't care about that, and can deal with mirroring subscriber information somehow (I can't remember if that information is exported), then I guess so; although you'd be better off just forwarding mail from the advertised address on your domain (in the sense of a forwarding address, not in the sense of Fwd: actions in mail user agents) rather than playing fragile games with MX records.
<adrien_znc> right, thanks :)
<adrien_znc> the sourceforge downtimes and lack of control and communication I've seen have been bothering me more and more
<adrien_znc> (although someone living in the US told me the support was reactive and I guess it might just be that we're on different schedule)
#launchpad 2015-07-22
<teward> do private PPAs work with add-apt-repository?
<wgrant> teward: Unfortunately not. add-apt-repository has no way to authenticate.
<teward> wgrant: that's what i thought
<teward> (following up to an #ubuntu question >.<)
#launchpad 2015-07-23
<mpt> Is there any way to see the current translation for a particular string in every available language?
<wgrant> mpt: There is not.
<mpt> ah, pity
<Laney> cjwatson: Do you know about situations like https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+build/7714108? Seems to be waiting for libmedia-dev despite the arch restriction.
<cjwatson> Laney: known bug which I spent most of yesterday yak-shaving on
<cjwatson> and which will probably continue to consume my time today :-(
<Laney> OK :(
<Laney> No problem if I just mash the button then?
<cjwatson> Laney: will it make any difference?  the other dependencies would have been removed from the list if they were satisfied now
<cjwatson> (modulo cronjob)
<cjwatson> Laney: oh, of course, they won't because the same bug crashes retry-depwait
<cjwatson> Laney: sure, go ahead and mash button
<Laney> Ha. Yeah, they should be satisfied.
<Laney> mushed
<teward> is there a way i can break the bugcheck logic for a linked upstream bug on one case to force it to "Won't Fix" status due to the broken bugtracker logic (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1413304)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413304 in Launchpad itself "[Bugtracker - Debian] Done+WontFix (whether 'fixed' or not after the fact) in Debian marked as 'Fix Released'" [Low,Triaged]
<teward> or, where in the LP code should I look at for that so I can propose a patch?
<cjwatson> lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtracker/debbugs.py + lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtracker/tests/test_debbugs.py (assuming you mean to fix the statuses rather than bodging around them)
<cjwatson> follow https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXC to set up a dev instance, make a branch, 'utilities/link-external-sourcecode && make', and then you can do 'bin/test -vvct lp.bugs.externalbugtracker.tests.test_debbugs'
<cjwatson> after that, given that these tests seem quite easy to extend, I'd recommend writing tests that enforce your improved behaviour specification first, checking that the new tests fail, and then fixing code until they pass
<mapreri> aka TDD
<cjwatson> Indeed.  Sometimes in LP it's unreasonably difficult to do things that way, but it would work well here and I think would actually be easier for a newcomer to the codebase.
<teward> cjwatson: yes, i meant 'fix the statuses'
#launchpad 2015-07-24
<sergio-br2> it seems launchpad support git now
<sergio-br2> how can I mirror a repo from github?
<sergio-br2> ah, it not support mirror yet...
<wgrant> Right, we can't automatically mirror repositories yet.
<wgrant> But you could cron a pull --mirror and push --mirror yourself.
<sergio-br2> at my computer right
<sergio-br2> what about the recipes?
<wgrant> Recipes require a complete rewrite to support Git, which we haven't done yet.
<sergio-br2> :/
<sergio-br2> it'll take probably months right?
<wgrant> Yes.
<sergio-br2> bad thing this git-bzr import does not work pretty well
<sergio-br2> anyway, thanks
<sergio-br2> bye
#launchpad 2015-07-26
<sergio-br2> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<sergio-br2> configure: error: GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212754298/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.desmume_0.9.11%2Br1~4~ubuntu15.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> what, gettext is a dep in the package, why it's not finding...
<sergio-br2> it got this error only for armhf vivid build
<sergio-br2> trusty is fine
<mpt> <meta name="description" content="Ubuntu also includes a wide variety of software through its network of software repositories. Once your system is installed you can simply call up a list of all the existing tools out there and choose any of them for immediate installation over the internet." />
<mpt> Hmmm, that’s perhaps not the best description for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mapreri> mpt: that's what in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ...
<mapreri> mpt: the persons listed on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers/+members can change it, fwiw
<mpt> mapreri, yes, but (a) it’s out of context without the preceding summary and (b) not relevant to a bug listing anyway
<mpt> The drivers could fix (a) but not (b) :-)
<mpt> (reported bug 1478372)
<ubot5> bug 1478372 in Launchpad itself "All facet indexes have project description as their <meta name="description">" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478372
<sidi> im having trouble understanding how to upload the same package for multiple distros on my PPA. I currently have a custom gedit package for vivid, and make an exactly identical package for trusty, except that I replaced "vivid" with "trusty" in the debian/changelog (ubuntu has the same versions anyway). Launchpad rejects the upload because I already have a package with that version number, but "different contents", except the only difference is the target
<sidi>  distribution. What am I doing wrong? should i just change my version number regardless?
<sidi> in other words, does the rule of always bumping version number apply even across distros?
<teward> sidi: you can't have the same version of the source package for one distro in the PPA
<teward> not if you have to build against each
<teward> you will need to upload separate versions with slightly different version strings to do that
<teward> to differentiate them all from each other.  (so, ~ubuntu14.04.0, etc. could be appended in there somewhere for a 14.04 package, etc.
<teward> teward: if you are 100% certain the package will work without a rebuild on other releases you can use the copy packages feature...
<teward> ... and copy the built binaries to other releases
<sidi> teward, alright, that works for me, i was just not aware of the rule.
<teward> but ONLY if you're certain it won't torpedo you
<teward> sidi: it's less a rule...
<teward> ... and more a limitation of the repository system
<teward> (at its core, rather than Ubuntu/LP specific)
<sidi> teward, my brain can't cope with new features so i'll go the long-but-easy way and just add a dummy entry to my debian/changelog.
<sidi> teward, oh i see.
<sidi> anyway thanks for confirming :-)
<teward> you're welcome, i had the same problem with other PPAs I run
<teward> now i don't :)
#launchpad 2016-07-26
<smoser> hey
<smoser> so i'm moving cloud-init to git
<smoser> i've got repos set up.
<smoser> what should i do with the old bzr ?
<smoser> i think i'd like to make it a bzr pull of lp:cloud-init
<smoser> is that possible with launchpad automation ?
<smoser> any thoughts on how advisable that is ?
<dobey> i suppose you could set up a branch import for it, but you'll have to deal with the fallout of people proposing changes against bzr instead of git
<dobey> might be better off just renaming it, and setting the status to "Abandoned" or whatever
<dobey> if anyone has recipes set up to build the bzr, probably a good idea to notify them of the switch to git, too
<cjwatson> It's also not totally uncommon to make a final commit that replaces the whole tree with a "moved to <wherever>" README file, though consider whether that's going to make anything automatically explode
#launchpad 2016-07-27
<DLange> hey, seems launchpads oops on login with a new "Ubuntu One" user
<DLange> OOPS-2a0aa5c5c76f9e2e22eec3792b6854c7, OOPS-f796a40101593cd8a82ccaeef474ba0a and OOPS-bb7136c86865fee389f6366f551afd43 was me
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2a0aa5c5c76f9e2e22eec3792b6854c7
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-f796a40101593cd8a82ccaeef474ba0a
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-bb7136c86865fee389f6366f551afd43
<DLange> to these ^ I can identify with the same "Ubuntu One" OpenID but can't see them (rights issue).
<nacc> interesting question about a debian srcpkg's publishing history: https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/isc-dhcp/+publishinghistory; 4.2.2.dfsg.1-5 was published twice into debian/sid (2012-04-29 and 2013-01-19) and additionally the second publication came after 4.2.4-4 in debian/sid. Versions going backwards is not necessarily unseen -- but having the same version show up twice in the same series/pocket is
<nacc> new to me.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Could you have a look at DLange's question above?  Seems to be something to do with SSO accounts created for an email address that previously had an auto-created Person row due to an auto-import of a Debian package
<dobey> wgrant: is it me, or is ppa binary publishing extremely slow lately?
<dirtside> Random question: if I hypothetically have the same package available from multiple sources (say, two PPAs), then "apt-cache showpkg [packagename]" will list the various versions that are available, and the lists files (on my local system) that contain the versions' metadata. If my goal is to find out which PPA each version came from, what's the simplest way to do that? The lists file typically has a very long name that seems to include a normalized versio
<dobey> apt-cache policy ?
<dirtside> :o
<dirtside> nifty, thanks
<dirtside> So at least that provides the repository archive root URL, which is a lot easier to figure out the PPA name from, since PPAs always map to ppa.launchpad.net URLs the same way, right? ppa:FOO/BAR always maps to ppa.launchpad.net/FOO/BAR/ubuntu ?
<dobey> i don't recall
<cjwatson> Yes
<dobey> but something like that yes
<dirtside> and when I run apt-cache policy, it lists a number before each deb line... most of them are "500" but a few are "100". I'm guessing this is some kind of priority level, with higher numbers having higher priority?
<cjwatson> "man apt_preferences" explains those
<dirtside> cool, thanks. So many apt commands...
#launchpad 2016-07-28
<atmc> hi, where can i find the source package on a PPA site? like where the commands for the builds are encapsuled?
<wgrant> atmc: Which package are you looking at?
<atmc> hm for example
<atmc> https://launchpad.net/~nschloe/+archive/ubuntu/moab-nightly/+packages
<wgrant> atmc: Just click on the relevant package. You'll see the binary and source files listed in the "Package files" section.
<wgrant> the .dsc, .debian.tar.xz and .orig.tar.gz comprise the source package.
<wgrant> A source package is usually obtained by giving the .dsc URL to the "dget" tool, then extracted using "dpkg-source -x".
<wgrant> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ is a good intro to how source packages work.
<wgrant> But debian/rules is the Makefile that specifies how the binary packages are built.
<atmc> oh shoot, there it is
<atmc> thanks :)
<atmc> so i could simply write a custom package let it build by launchpad so a team could use it
<DLange> wgrant: can you check the issue with accounts that have a previously auto-created email pls.? cjwatson has the details a few pages up in backlog and I just re-tried, still fails. Error ID: OOPS-2652a3a7880bdf5d99969a6bb2df088e
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2652a3a7880bdf5d99969a6bb2df088e
<wgrant> DLange: Ah, sorry, missed that ping. Looking.
<wgrant> DLange: Your account is a bit confused due to a new feature. I'm working on untangling things.
<DLange> wgrant: thank you
<apollo13> hi, I created a new account yesterday, but on login I get a 500, error id is  (Error ID: OOPS-3b8cd7c84a850f7420c078426db2ee28)  -- could someone take a look?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3b8cd7c84a850f7420c078426db2ee28
<apollo13> ahaha, "canonical OOPS tools" :D
<wgrant> apollo13: I'm currently investigating the same issue with DLange's account. The same fix should work for yours, just give me a bit.
<apollo13> wgrant: \o/
<apollo13> wgrant: I had an account before if that helps
<apollo13> probably same user and mail, and also a real launchpad account years ago
<apollo13> also on the same email
<wgrant> Yeah, the email address conflict is the problem.
<DLange> always good to make a field have a unique constraint when mixing natural and technical users :)
<apollo13> hehe, I deleted my user ages ago though (I think)
<wgrant> apollo13: Only in February, but it's not possible to entirely purge all record of it.
<apollo13> ah yeah, probably after the last ubuntu forum breaches or so
<apollo13> or was that longer ago again, dunno^^
<wgrant> DLange: You should be able to log in now.
<wgrant> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242 FYI
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<apollo13> wgrant: if I add a second email in ubuntu one, make that my primary, can I then login?
<yofel> anyone an idea what would be causing http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/69/console during dput over sftp?
<yofel> 08:59:22 Host key verification failed.
<yofel> 08:59:22 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<yofel> Is there a maximum amount of concurrent ssh connections that a host is allowed to open to launchpad?
<mountaingoat> i'm creating a PPA package for new software not present in debian or ubuntu -- i'm a little confused as to the conventional version naming scheme, e.g. should i go with foo_0.2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 or simply foo_0.2.0-1ppa1?
<mountaingoat> or also include the target series?
<mountaingoat> e.g. 0.2.0-0ubuntu1ppa1~xenial1?
<nacc> mountaingoat: what's the actual version in the software?
<mountaingoat> nacc: 0.2.0
<yofel> 0.2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 would be recommended, if you build for multiple releases, it would be 0.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<yofel> the ~ causes a version to be lower than without it, i.e. 0.2.0-0ubuntu1 > 0.2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<yofel> so you always want to use a ~ suffix for ppa packages (unless you intentionally intend otherwise)
<mountaingoat> ok
<mountaingoat> i will go with 0.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 then
<mountaingoat> when i target multiple releases on launchpad, which launchpad automatically update the changelog file for each one?
<mountaingoat> and should i refer to the release as xenial or ubuntu16.04 after the version in the changelog file?
<nacc> mountaingoat: xenial is wht goes in the changelog (or yakkety or whatever)
<yofel> if you upload by hand, you will have to upload a version for every release yourself.
<yofel> with it's own version set in the changelog
<mountaingoat> heh okay
<mountaingoat> sounds like fun
<mountaingoat> i guess i'll target the two latest for now
<mountaingoat> thanks guys
<mountaingoat> last question -- is there a way to pass options to debsign through debuild ?
<mountaingoat> builddeb*
<mountaingoat> nevermind, looks like i may be able to use some environment vars for debsign
<DLange> wgrant: confirmed, works like a charm now. Thank you.
<apollo13> DLange: lucky you, my account seems to be more annoying :D
<DLange> does it still oops, apollo13?
<apollo13> jupp
<DLange> then you probably have another 12 hrs wait
<DLange> the wonderful Australian support /may/ be offline until next morning
<apollo13> well I am not in a rush, just need a patch applied to sudo during next week :D
<apollo13> and fixing vino would also be nice, but that I can symlink
<apollo13> sudo in the worst case I'll have to build on my own and push to our private repos
<DLange> ack. wgrant, pls. fix apollo13 :)
<apollo13> wgrant: ignore DLange, no rush -- I can work around my issues :D
<apollo13> I am in general just once again annoyed by ubuntu and their patches *gg*
<dsmythies> I am unable to access a lauchpad page. The message says "Uh Oh, something has gone wrong. We're sorry... If the problem persists to come here... Technically the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server". I have been trying for about 4 hours. The page is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/help.ubuntu.com/help.ubuntu.com/revision/213 , which I pushed approximately 4 hours and 20 minutes ago.
<dirtside> I get the same result.
<dirtside> Using Chrome incognito mode in a fresh window.
<wgrant> dsmythies: Is it a particularly large revision?
<dsmythies> It is a big change, but I have never seen it take anywhere near as long. from the e-mail: "The size of the diff (3061461 lines) is larger than your specified limit of 1000 lines".
<wgrant> Ah, well, that probably explains it.
<wgrant> 3 million line diffs probably take too long to render.
<dsmythies> it is the 15.10 EOL deletions an d a revision to the installation guide, which uses stupid random numbers for links during compile.
<dsmythies> Are you saying I'll never be able to load that page?
<wgrant> dsmythies: I don't think it's ever likely to work.
<wgrant> It's simply too large a revision. The bzr code browser is not very efficient.
<wgrant> And even if you could load it I'm not sure it'd be very useful...
<wgrant> I'd suggest grabbing the branch locally and manually bzr diffing the files you're interested in.
<wgrant> Rather than scrolling through three million lines.
<dsmythies> O.K. thanks. By the way, I don't have troubles (well, other than the normal script taking too long message thingy sometimes), when I ask for this page: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~petermatulis/help.ubuntu.com/installation-guide-update-16.04_EOL-15.10/revision/213 . While not identical, to what was finally merged, it is very very close.
#launchpad 2016-07-29
<ricotz> hi, noticed a spammer https://answers.launchpad.net/~mcspaddennuo279
<cjwatson> ricotz: handled
<mgz> OOPS-fa6f632f0a7e7c480594689761bc1da3
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-fa6f632f0a7e7c480594689761bc1da3
<mgz> LaunchpadTimeoutError: Statement: 'UPDATE BugTask SET importance=%s WHERE BugTask.id = %s'
<mgz> not super informative
<mgz> SQL time: 8090 ms
<mgz> Non-sql time: 256 ms
<mgz> not sure why db is being slow?
#launchpad 2017-07-25
<acheronuk> is there an issue at the moment? had a period from (very approx) 1:45 am to 3:30 am Uk time where our CI uploads were not built and timed out waiting for the sources to get accepted.
<acheronuk> when retried after that, all was fine
<acheronuk> now that issue seems to be reoccurring since shortly after 7 am until now
<wgrant> acheronuk: 2017-07-25 07:46:20 DEBUG   PPA exceeded its size limit (65800.00 of 65536.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<acheronuk> wgrant: thanks. that was way under the other day, so did not occur to me to check. wonder what happened there
<acheronuk> wgrant: umm... maybe as we rebuilt *everything* for new Qt 5.9 and janitor deleting of superseded binaries lags?
<wgrant> acheronuk: When did you do that? Superseded binaries are deliberately kept for at least 24 hours to avoid confusing clients that haven't run apt-get update since their last cron.daily
<acheronuk> wgrant: did a rebuild of our unstable branch builds for artful starting midnight Sun/Mon, then our stable branch builds starting midnight last night
<wgrant> acheronuk: I've increased your quota a bit to unblock you.
<acheronuk> wgrant: thanks. would only do that on a big thing like testing out packaging for the upcoming Qt 5.9 landing in artful, so a once in a cycle thing if that. still I know now to check our ppa space beforehand!
<wgrant> acheronuk: Yep. You can also expedite removal (6-12 hours, rather than 24-48) by explicitly deleting old packages rather than just letting them be superseded. But hopefully not needed too often.
<acheronuk> ack. useful to know :)
<acheronuk> wgrant: I guess there is know way of getting rejection reasons like this from the LP api rather than an email? our CI just doesn't know, so can't report the reason at the moment
<acheronuk> *no way
<wgrant> acheronuk: They're rejected before they even get near the database, unfortunately.
<acheronuk> yep, that's what I figured. oh well
<zyga-ubuntu> hey, I'm seeing some spam bug reports about amazon prime
<zyga-ubuntu> if there's any system that filters this out you may want it to look at
<zyga-ubuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1706298
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706298 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "Amazon Prime Membership " [Undecided,Invalid]
<zyga-ubuntu> feel free to block the reporter as well
<zyga-ubuntu> there seems to be some hits when searching for the spam topic: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Amazon+Prime+Membership
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^-
<wgrant> cjwatson, zyga-ubuntu: Fixed.
<edmorley> hi! I'm trying to create a new account/log into launchpad, however after creating the Ubuntu One account, and following the "Yes, log me in" link on the "Personal Data Request" page, I get a "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.". Any ideas?
<edmorley> I've tried in two different browsers, and also deleted the Ubuntu One account and started over, to no avail.
<cjwatson> edmorley: Can you tell us the OOPS ID?  (And don't delete accounts and start over - you'll at best only make it worse.)
<edmorley> cjwatson: hi! it's OOPS-0b6b6d13baa469f8c2836acca55676d8 -- many thanks
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0b6b6d13baa469f8c2836acca55676d8
<edmorley> yeah I also learnt that usernames aren't put back in the pool after the account is deleted, oh well!
<zyga-ubuntu> wgrant, cjwatson: thank you both
<cjwatson> edmorley: I guess you previously tried "edmorley" ?
<edmorley> yeah
<cjwatson> edmorley: Try now?  I left it at "edmorley.", but you should be able to rename to "edmorley" once you're logged in
<edmorley> cjwatson: that worked great - thank you :-)
<ahasenack> hi guys, I have a review queue question that I hope is not too complex
<ahasenack> when I request a review from a group, like ~canonical-server,
<ahasenack> it shows up here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-server/+activereviews
<ahasenack> my issue is that when someone from that group grabs the slot, the MP link disappears from that page
<ahasenack> launchpad has another kind of review dashboard page that I have seen, and that's when you are listing +activereviews of a project, not a group
<ahasenack> there you have nice sections: reviews I can do, reviews I'm doing, reviews I'm waiting on
<ahasenack> and even when all slots are grabbed, the MP link remains in that dashboard page until the MP is merged
<cjwatson> ahasenack: that seems not so much a question and more a bug that you should file :-)  (I mean, I think it may have been a deliberate design decision to do it that way, but if it was then I'd tend to agree that it's of questionable usefulness)
<ahasenack> I see
#launchpad 2017-07-26
<pipedream> \win 11
#launchpad 2017-07-27
<chrisccoulson> hi, any chance of someone taking a quick look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/653688 ? Sorry, I don't want to seem like a pain, but I'm kind of blocked
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Done
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, awesome, thanks!
<muktupavels> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-flashback/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds/+recipebuild/1421174
<muktupavels> why it fails on artful?
<tsimonq2> dpkg: error processing package tex-common (--configure):
<tsimonq2>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tsimonq2> Processing triggers for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64 (2.36.5-3) ...
<tsimonq2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tsimonq2>  tex-common
<tsimonq2> muktupavels: That's why.
<muktupavels> is that problem with package?
<muktupavels> It builds on zesty
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<muktupavels> Do you know how to fix that? So I can forward that info..
<tsimonq2> muktupavels: I don't know, I was simply telling you what the problem was. :P
<muktupavels> same recipe works locally on artful
#launchpad 2018-07-23
<Lord-Kamina> I managed to get the dependencies issue for automake sorted, but now some tests are failing and I have no idea why. D:
<Lord-Kamina> Nevermind, I managed to fix it.
#launchpad 2018-07-24
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, could you give me an idea of how to use chdist to find which dependency is making apt choke?
<Lord-Kamina> Now THIS is pretty weird... especially because I could swear I got it to begin building earlier... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379795140/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.dpkg_1.18.24ubuntu1ppa-xenial1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Lord-Kamina> Oops wrong build log.
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379810592/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.dpkg_1.18.24ubuntu1ppa-trusty5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: "chdist create SOME-NAME", then edit ~/.chdist/SOME-NAME/etc/apt/sources.list to have a sources.list that matches what the PPA build is using (you can get that from near the top of the build log, just replace ftpmaster.internal with archive.ubuntu.com and make sure there's a deb-src line for the PPA containing the source package), "chdist SOME-NAME apt update", then "chdist ...
<cjwatson> ... SOME-NAME apt build-dep SOURCE-PACKAGE-NAME"
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: assuming that reproduces the failure, break it down: get the build-deps and pass them all individually in a single long "chdist SOME-NAME apt install ..." line
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: now add each of the other package names that apt install complains about to that apt install line.  Repeat until you get error messages that aren't "is not going to be installed"
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: (don't ever actually say yes to an install-these-packages prompt inside chdist ... apt install; it's only meant for simulation)
<cjwatson> That last sbuild failure is certainly weird.  Is it reproducible?
<ePierre> Hello! I'm facing a problem when trying to build a snap from my launchpad project. I need to pull FWTS from kernel.ubuntu.com, but it's blocked apparently:
<ePierre> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379826575/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_qabro-test_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ePierre> Pulling fwts
<ePierre> Cloning into '/build/qabro/parts/fwts/src'...
<ePierre> [24/Jul/2018:07:05:43 +0000] "CONNECT kernel.ubuntu.com:9418 HTTP/1.0" 403 1697 "-" "-"
<ePierre> 2018/07/24 07:05:44 socat[10875] E CONNECT kernel.ubuntu.com:9418: Forbidden
<ePierre> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<ePierre> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<ePierre> and the repository exists.
<ePierre> ---
<ePierre> is it normal?
<cjwatson> ePierre: Hosts within the Canonical datacentre need to be explicitly whitelisted (to avoid causing problems for legacy services that assume that any request coming from within the datacentre is trustable).  Could you file a bug on the "rutabaga" project please?
<cjwatson> (It'll be a small change to whitelist this.)
<ePierre> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/rutabaga/+bug/1783280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1783280 in Rutabaga "kernel.ubuntu.com should be whitelisted" [Undecided,New]
<ePierre> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> Cheers
<ePierre> (and by the way, thanks again for the fix for bug #1729754 , will be very helpful when in lands)
<ubot5> bug 1729754 in python-wadllib (Ubuntu Bionic) "Python3 version of launchpadlib doesn't properly upload binary attachments to Launchpad" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729754
<cjwatson> No problem.  It was quite a journey of discovery fixing it!
<ePierre> cjwatson, I was actually wondering... what was your thought process to find the root cause, and how long did it take you?
<cjwatson> ePierre: We've known for a while that it was line-ending mangling in the standard library's email module, though the form of the errors already made it fairly clear that it was something like that.  Actually fixing it took a couple of days, mainly due to the stdlib's behaviour being wildly different across Python versions so needing to do quite a large matrix of tests
<rmescandon> I've just pushed a new branch in a git repository. When I access to the web, to see all the branches for that repo I see the message 'Updating repository...' stuck there (15 minutes stuck so far) and the new branch is not pushed. Does anybody know how to solve it?
<wgrant> rmescandon: Which git repository?
<rmescandon> it is a private repo
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, apparently that sbuild failure was caused by me backporting a newer tar.
<cjwatson> oww
<cjwatson> yeah, I kind of generally don't recommend backporting lots of foundational components.  if you have something that has a newer dependency on something like that (even up as far as debhelper or so), then it's usually easier to work out how to make do with a lower version of the dependency instead
<cjwatson> you can get yourself into some real tangles otherwise
<Lord-Kamina> Yeah, even tar 1.28 is producing that error.
<Lord-Kamina> One of the tests required tar --sort, I guess I'll just have to remove it. *shrugs*
<cjwatson> I imagine dpkg or sbuild or something needed to be adjusted to cope.  When you backport low-level components you end up rediscovering a whole bunch of compatibility fixes ...
<Lord-Kamina> Is there any way to solve/is it sane to try to rely on the order something might be installed?
<Lord-Kamina> Like, if one package works after another is installed but if it's installed before the other, installation breaks?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: that sounds like it should be a Depends ?
<Lord-Kamina> Yeah but I think I've gotten myself in a catch 22.
<Lord-Kamina> I'm probably not understanding how the different kind of depends work.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: certainly possible :)
<Lord-Kamina> Should it be possible to specify, for example Build-Depends: foo (<< 2.0) and then Depends: foo (>= 2.0)
<nacc> that seems ... weird
<nacc> and seems like it would lead to broken applications if that ends up creating any lib dependencies
<Lord-Kamina> Let me create a list to illustrate better.
<Lord-Kamina> This is not what I was doing earlier (which was probably fubar), is this legal: https://gist.github.com/Lord-Kamina/43395c6564843c7a4eb8290fab501ab7 ?
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson it was dpkg that needed fixing for the newer tar.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: what creates binary foo?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: and binary bar?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: also you may want #debian-packaging or #ubuntu-packaging (iirc)
<Lord-Kamina> Their respective package, I just added binary to make it clear those are the binaries.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: right, but it changes the contents of the control files
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: right now you have a binary package depending on srcpkgs :)
<Lord-Kamina> It's not like that in the actual packages but still it's a gotcha I hadn't considered.
<Lord-Kamina> Thanks.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: just makes it harder to provide accurate feedback :)
<Lord-Kamina> I think I solved that particular case, though. I'm pretty deep down the rabbit hole with this idiocy, It's probably so not worth it.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: my initial reaction to your example is to agree with you :)
<Lord-Kamina> Hahahaha
<Lord-Kamina> Anybody know what could be the reason for this? build appears to be stuck in a loop https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/dpkg1-17-trusty/+build/15164379
<Lord-Kamina> Does not happen in the amd64 build, neither did it apparently happen in the i386 build at the ppa where I copied that from.
<cjwatson> I'd suggest cancelling it and then diffing the build log from the PPA you copied it from against the failing build, and looking for differences in e.g. build-deps that get installed
<Lord-Kamina> I had and wasn't finding any but I think I just did.
<Lord-Kamina> I think the original build was using the ubuntu toolchain builds repository and I was using the toolchain test builds.
<Lord-Kamina> How strict is the ppa size quota?
<Lord-Kamina> I just copied a bunch of packages and binaries from the toolchain test builds to one of my own ppas, and I'm going over the quota... There's a bunch of archs I don't intend on using among the copied binaries but I don't think I can just delete those.
<Lord-Kamina> Or will the archs unselected in my ppa be pruned from my copies when the next disk clean happens?
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: The quota is applied when doing source uploads.  It doesn't cause deletions, but if you're over quota you won't be able to upload anything to the PPA until you resolve it.
<Lord-Kamina> Ok.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: I'd have to check in more detail in order to be sure, but I wouldn't expect binaries for architectures that aren't enabled in your PPA to actually end up published in it.
<cjwatson> So they shouldn't count towards quota.
<Lord-Kamina> They did, though. Which is why I'm asking whether they get nuked later. :P
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/toolchain/+packages
<cjwatson> I obviously misremember.  They won't be pruned.  It is possible to remove them, although only with command-line tools.
<cjwatson> (remove-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools - would take some care though)
<Lord-Kamina> I see.
<Lord-Kamina> A question that is probably extremely basic... what thought process should I follow when configuring ppa dependencies. What's the difference between Ubuntu dependencies and Ubuntu components?
<cjwatson> remove-package> it'd be something like   remove-package -A ppa:litenstein/ubuntu/toolchain -m 'unused architectures' -a arm64 -a armhf -a powerpc -a ppc64el -b <big list of binary package names>
<cjwatson> but inspect the output carefully
<cjwatson> PPA dependencies are only for build-time dependencies - there's no mechanism for telling users to use them, so they should be configured accordingly
<Lord-Kamina> What I mean is, what's the difference between dependencies and components  and how would each behave?
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm trying to answer but my son is also talking to me :P
<cjwatson> in the web UI, "Ubuntu dependencies" corresponds to the part after the hyphen in "trusty-proposed", "trusty-security", "trusty-updates" etc. in APT sources.list files
<cjwatson> you might think of it as a channel
<cjwatson> or a risk level, or something like that
<cjwatson> packages are published in one or more of those "suites"
<cjwatson> so a package might go first to trusty-proposed, and then be copied to trusty-updates after it's been tested properly
<cjwatson> components are a different axis.  there are four components in Ubuntu: main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<cjwatson> these correspond to a matrix of {supported, unsupported} x {free, non-free}, more or less
<cjwatson> some archives (e.g. anything that's ultimately going to end up in Ubuntu proper) want to build in a way that corresponds to how the Ubuntu archive builds, where roughly packages only get to see build-dependencies that are at least as "strict" as the component they themselves are in - so for instance a free package doesn't see non-free build-dependencies, to avoid unfortunate accidents
<cjwatson> most PPA users don't much care about that sort of sanitisation, so the default is "use all Ubuntu components available"
<Lord-Kamina> I see.
<Lord-Kamina> Is this possibly caused by wrongly configuring that? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379913285/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.gcc-defaults_1.136ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1york2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> goodness knows, at this point you have a serious case of frankenppa
<cjwatson> it's going to be a full-time job to disentangle
<Lord-Kamina> tl;dr for that log.
<cjwatson> debhelper/dpkg backports are always tough
<Lord-Kamina> Need gcc-4.9.2
<cjwatson> my previous recommendation of using chdist stands
<Lord-Kamina> It says it's trying to install 4.9-20140406 instead.
<Lord-Kamina> And earlier it says gcc-4.9-base was "kept back"
<Lord-Kamina> After your explanation I'm inclined to believe I need to rebuild some dependencies down the line
<cjwatson> you have to use chdist (or some other way of invoking apt) to get actually useful diagnostics here
<cjwatson> apt stops at the first level and doesn't dig deeper when issuing diagnostics, unless you coerce it
<Lord-Kamina> I tried using chdist as you said but mostly I just get a list of every single package because nothing is actually installed.
<cjwatson> you're doing it wrong then :)
<cjwatson> let me get you a transcript so you can see what to do
<cjwatson> because having me debug it every time doesn't scale
<Lord-Kamina> I don't really like bugging you constantly either but so far you've proven orders of magnitude more helpful than google. :P
<cjwatson> if you get a list of every single package then you've failed to reproduce the error
<Lord-Kamina> (not literally every single package, but rather all of the dependencies)
<Lord-Kamina> I figure I might have done the sources.list wrong.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R65vfVrC8R/
<cjwatson> (I typoed "libc6" instead of "libc6-dev" at one point there, but it doesn't affect the outcome.)
<Lord-Kamina> Thanks.
<Lord-Kamina> That made it a lot clearer.
<cjwatson> There can be variations of course, but hopefully the general strategy is visible there.
<cjwatson> And often the final output will be some kind of conflict or a directly unsatisfiable dependency rather than missing packages.
<Lord-Kamina> How do I actually get/use ubuntu-archive-tools?
<Lord-Kamina> Do I need to get binaries, or is it just scripts?
<cjwatson> It's just a load of Python code; bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> (Some day we should probably do proper packaging or something ...)
<cjwatson> It's mainly intended for use by Ubuntu archive administrators, but a few of the tools there are also useful for people managing PPAs
<cjwatson> Mostly copy-package and remove-package
#launchpad 2018-07-25
<Lord-Kamina> I see.
<Lord-Kamina> Do I need to do anything special to authenticate when doing something on my ppas?
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, remove-package works nicely but it's definitely got some kinks. Like, if it doesn't find a particular binary, it just exits.
<Lord-Kamina> Also, this might not be a bug but if you specify debug symbols or 32-bit/64-bit versions of a lib, it says it cannot find them, even if they are listed in the packages produced by that source.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: Yeah, it's not really user-facing so hasn't had that sort of kink worked out.
<vila> Hello there !
<vila> The git backend seems to have issues scanning branches (I get
<vila> Updating repository...
<vila> Launchpad is processing new changes to this repository which will be available shortly. Reload to see the changes.
<vila> ) Is this a known issue ? (It was working fine yesterday)
<vila> https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/byoci-test-project/+git/target-6405 for example
<cjwatson> Yes, known, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1783315
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1783315 in Launchpad itself "celery hung after long git repository scan" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> It'll get there but will be backlogged; I've asked for a restart of the celery process to stop the bleeding for now
<vila> cjwatson: ack, subscribed. Will be patient. Have a nice day !
<cjwatson> you too :)
<Lord-Kamina> Also cjwatson, according to the cli yesterday, I deleted somewhere around 400 packages; it took several hours for the used space to actually go down, and even when it did...
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/toolchain/+packages I'm not sure it actually deleted anything XD
<cjwatson> Quota use is only updated a few times a day; and that figure is certainly well below what it was when I looked at it yesterday.
<cjwatson> The excess builds are still listed in the webapp, but you'll see that they're no longer published in e.g. http://ppa.launchpad.net/litenstein/toolchain/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cloog/
<Lord-Kamina> I see.
<Lord-Kamina> I tried clicking on one yesterday (in the webapp), thought I'd get a 404 or something.
<Lord-Kamina> But maybe it linked to the original repo instead?
<cjwatson> It linked to the file in the librarian, which isn't scoped to the repo
<cjwatson> When you copy packages around with the "copy existing binaries" flag, you just get a new reference to the existing file in the librarian, not a copy of it
<cjwatson> So the link is still good
<Lord-Kamina> I see.
<Lord-Kamina> What happens if you copy existing binaries and then the original creator deletes them? They still exist as long as there is at least one reference?
<cjwatson> Yes
<Lord-Kamina> Is it safe to remove build-time dependencies from a ppa after binaries have been built, if there's something that could replace them in the same ppa?
<cjwatson> Yes
<Lord-Kamina> What happens if I copy binaries from one repository to another and select a different series?
<cjwatson> Then they'll be published in that series and it's up to you to make sure they're actually installable there
<Lord-Kamina> I see. I'm wondering if that might help an issue I'm having with porting debhelper.
<Lord-Kamina> I'll try more traditional means first of course.
<Lord-Kamina> Anybody know why this could be happening? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/380024964/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.dh-autoreconf_17ppa-xenial1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Lord-Kamina> debhelper 11.3.2 appears to have been built and installed correctly, but for some reason it won't handle compatibility levels > 10.
<teward> Lord-Kamina: that looks like the debhelper version string is set to 11
<teward> i had that issue when I was working on a backport in a PPA
<teward> check the debian/compat version number?
<cjwatson> Oh wow, pkgbinarymangler does some weird stuff
<cjwatson> teward is on the wrong track I'm afraid
<cjwatson> This is much stranger
<teward> ah i'm wrong then :)
<teward> cjwatson: that said, the error message is unclear if that's the case
<cjwatson> I'm clear on what the cause is
<cjwatson> Just investigating the right fix
<teward> no i meant in general
<cjwatson> Right, so basically, pkgbinarymangler is used on buildds for various odd purposes, and it copies a bit of debhelper into itself at build time
<cjwatson> So when you backport a version of debhelper with a new maximum compat level, you need to rebuild pkgbinarymangler against the new debhelper package
<cjwatson> A no-change rebuild should do - just download the version of pkgbinarymangler from trusty, append "ppa1" or so to its version, and upload that
<cjwatson> Strange gotcha, but most people don't do major backports of debhelper :)
<Lord-Kamina> Hahaha I see.
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/debhelper11-3-2-xenial/+packages there we go.
<Lord-Kamina> Thanks cjwatson.
<Lord-Kamina> Great. There's a circular dependency issue in the package I'm trying to port now
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: sometimes you have to do bootstrapping in that case
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: e.g., build a version without that support that's circular, upload it, build the other package dependenent on the first, then reupload the second with the functionality replaced
<Lord-Kamina> I don't really know how to do that.
<Lord-Kamina> Although I did find a bug-report for it under some debian mailing list.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: i do wonder what you're doing that is putting you in such a ppa nightmare
<Lord-Kamina> Ah yeah ok, I see, I didn't know THAT was called bootstrapping.
<Lord-Kamina> The end-game is getting libicu60 in xenial (and eventually trusty)
<Lord-Kamina> If the circular deps are actually a bug, I'm gonna look at a previous version of the library, compare the dependencies and mimic that structure.
<Lord-Kamina> I think I might have found the issue.
<Lord-Kamina> Is there a way to make dh_install not die if it can't find a file?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: --list-missing, maybe?
<Lord-Kamina> Seems like that will do the trick, thanks.
<Lord-Kamina> I'm following some debian threads.
<Lord-Kamina> And it seems like it's an issue for them as well.
<Lord-Kamina> There's a circular dependency issue because icu deprecated and removed a part of the engine, but kept some code that depended on it around for some reason. Then somebody made a library out of that removed code, and eventually abandoned it.
<Lord-Kamina> And up-to-what-I've-read, it seems most everybody agrees the best solution for now is bootstrapping like you said.
<Lord-Kamina> Is it possible to use --list-missing with dh_auto_install?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: well, sure just pass it after -- ?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: or override it and do it yourself
<Lord-Kamina> As you can probably tell, I'm sorta new at this.
<Lord-Kamina> :P
<Lord-Kamina> Going out for some coffee, will try it when I get back.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: yeah, just seems like a helluva lot of work for someone "new" :)
#launchpad 2018-07-26
<Lord-Kamina> Nobody's packaged libxml++3 for ubuntu OR debian? wow.
<b-rad> in the spirit of not messing up my ppa, if I include newer kernels in a particular series would that trigger the 'no lower versions' bit on launchpad?
<b-rad> for example, xenial original is 4.4 and hwe is now 4.15. Can 4.4 and 4.15 both exist and I can include virtual packages pointing to either with the hwe tag? or must I modify the metadata (and not just copy back) to include the hwe tags in the release itself?
<b-rad> currently for trusty i just copy the xenial 4.4 packages back, and I'd like to do that to tail hwe kernels on future distros for lts's while the original stock kernel is followed
<nacc> b-rad: why are you doing something in a PPA that's already done by the archive?
<nacc> b-rad: 4.4 is available for trusty (it's the hwe kernel there)
<nacc> b-rad: and you can have both 4.4 and 4.15 installed on the same machine in 16.04
<b-rad> i provide the entire media tree backported to all previous supported versions
<nacc> media tree?
<b-rad> the question is not about what is installed on a machine, it is about what is supported in the ppa
<b-rad> drivers/media
<nacc> b-rad: ... that didn't really answer my question
<nacc> you stated "currently for trusty i just copy the xenial 4.4 packages back"
<nacc> why ... there are 4.4 packages for trusty already
<b-rad> "my" xenial packages with the entire mainline media tree backported and integrated
<nacc> b-rad: and to be clear, the 'versions' on launchpad you are referring to (i'm not sure which you are, tbh) is probably about package versions; not kernel versions
<b-rad> that is what i'm trying to clarify, if linux 4.15 would trigger the versioning limit and prevent future linux 4.4 packages
<b-rad> if linux-4.15 is treater as a separate package to linux-4.4 then everything is ok
<b-rad> but both are "linux" hence my concern
<nacc> linux is a source package
<b-rad> and you cannot submit lower versions of source packages
<nacc> b-rad: yes, but you would't have the same srcpkg multiple times anyways
<nacc> b-rad: sorry, i think you need to provide more details for me to help; maybe someone else has more context
<cjwatson> you can only have one current version of a given source or binary package in a given series in a PPA.  If you need to maintain more than one long-term then you need to change the source package name (and also binaries, but that probably isn't a problem in this case since kernel binary packages usually include the version)
<b-rad> thanks cjwatson, that was my fear. So instead of copying back I'll need to change from linux to linux-hwe
<b-rad> or rather just use that branch and leave as is
<b-rad> was just trying to see if i could prevent some rebuilding
<cjwatson> you could also just have multiple PPAs
<cjwatson> either strategy should be workable
<b-rad> yes, that is still an option i'm entertaining and might be required to keep disk space within limits
<cjwatson> well, we can always bump quotas, but either way
<b-rad> i should be able to modify my system to support the hwe branches, keeping everything in one place would be preferable for our end users
<b-rad> if i hit the limit i'll message you
<cjwatson> b-rad: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion for that kind of thing rather than messaging me directly, please
<b-rad> will do
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, you're part of the team who did the ubuntu archive tools, yes?
<cjwatson> Yes
<Lord-Kamina> My humble feedback: You guys really need to make it so remove-package doesn't auto-exit if it can't find a package name when you've provided a bunch of them.
<Lord-Kamina> For whatever reason, it won't find all package names shown in the web interface (don't know if that's a bug on the web interface or on package-remove) and when it doesn't find any package, it quits without checking the rest. So it ends up being a sysiphean task, running the script fifty times while removing one or two packages from the command each time. :P
<tsimonq2> Lord-Kamina: There's a flag for that I think.
<tsimonq2> I know, I've been in the same situation with copy-package. :/
<cjwatson> I can't take bug reports on IRC, sorry
<cjwatson> copy-package has a --skip-missing flag but remove-package doesn't
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive-tools exists
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Bah, in that case, it should simple enough to just contribute the code.
 * tsimonq2 works on it
<cjwatson> Feel free, thanks
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-archive-tools/skip-missing-remove-package/+merge/351370
<tsimonq2> Lord-Kamina: ^
<cjwatson> Doesn't work, I'm afraid.  I've commented.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Oh, perhaps there just needs to be "continue" below print("Skipping").
<tsimonq2> But I'll do what you commented.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: "continue" there wouldn't help, because it's not inside the loop.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Ah, got it now.
<cjwatson> And it can't be in the for loop just above that, because you need the exception not to interrupt the find_all_removables generator.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Except, if the flag isn't given, it won't be passed to that for loop. See my updated code, this seems to be better.
<cjwatson> I don't understand that remark, but this looks better.  Will ponder a little more.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<cjwatson> You have another review.
<cjwatson> If you could possibly try out the code before asking for review that would be awesome ;-)
<cjwatson> (I use neovim with the 'ale' plugin for this.  Dunno what editor you use though.)
<Lord-Kamina> Awesome. Thanks!
<Lord-Kamina> I'm currently trying to sort out the mess that is icu-le-hb
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I just use plain Vim, but I'll look around.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<cjwatson> I think ale works with vim too, though I haven't tried
<Lord-Kamina> Is it possible to compile gcc-7 using just gcc 4.8?
<cjwatson> You'd have to ask GCC people.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Better?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Try "./remove-package --help" ...
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<cjwatson> (I do have some code to convert more scripts to argparse, but let's not do that as part of this)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: .
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Looks good now, thanks.  Merged.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Lord-Kamina: ^
<Lord-Kamina> Awesome, thank you!
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson do you have any idea why the gcc builds on the toolchain test repository all have a source dependency on the higher versions?
<Lord-Kamina> Like, 4.8 depends on 5, 4.9 depends on 5 and 6, 5 depends on 5, 6, 7...?
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> Ask somebody who maintains them
<Lord-Kamina> I asked you because you appear among the team members.
<cjwatson> (Just as general policy anyway - it's not very realistic to expect site admins to know about lots of individual PPAs that we don't maintain)
<Lord-Kamina> Anyway... I'll find somebody else, thanks anyway.
<cjwatson> Oh, that's weird historical reasons
<cjwatson> I don't actually maintain it
<cjwatson> I actually forget why, it was probably so that I could see private builds in one of those PPAs at one point
<Lord-Kamina> Who should I actually ask, Matthias Klose?
<cjwatson> He'd be your best bet
<cjwatson> The test archive is basically a playground I think
#launchpad 2018-07-27
<Lord-Kamina> *Facepalm* I guess no wonder I couldn't get libiculx to build.
<Lord-Kamina> The official cosmic builds don't include it either. *shrugs*
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/libicu60-xenial/+packages Sucess! Now I just gotta do the same for trusty. ;-_-
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, where should I ask for more space for a ppa?
<tsimonq2> Lord-Kamina: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Lord-Kamina> BTW: Definitelly appreciated: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2jfnnxbgvj7om1u/skip.PNG?dl=1 :P
<tsimonq2> hehe
#launchpad 2018-07-28
<tintou> So there is not git submodule support in launchpad yet, is it?
<cjwatson> tintou: I think you must mean specifically recipes.  That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+bug/1733603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1733603 in git-build-recipe "recipe builds for git projects don't work with submodules" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Patches welcome!
<tintou> cjwatson: I gave it a try https://code.launchpad.net/~tintou/git-build-recipe/+git/git-build-recipe-1/+merge/351699
<cjwatson> tintou: Thanks - I'll look during the week
#launchpad 2018-07-29
<Lord-Kamina> Hey cjwatson, now that I understood how to actually use it... your chdist tip is really amazing. Thanks!
#launchpad 2019-07-22
<wgrant> rbasak: 10-15 minutes
<Fudge> wgrant:  g'day how r things
<RikMills> PPA build finished 3hrs ago, but still not published. is the publisher just very backlogged, or poorly again?
<wgrant> RikMills: fixed
<RikMills> ty
<RikMills> is the PPA publisher catching up very very slowly, or still broken?
<pgnd> I've been trying to get logged-in to launchpad to join/use a ML for a couple of days with no luck.
<pgnd> Finally just deleted the account, and created a new one.
<pgnd> NOW, after verifying the address, on attempt to login =>  "Oops!
<pgnd>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<pgnd>  We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<pgnd>  (Error ID: OOPS-5fc7803d8796110c77c2e18d6996bfee)"
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5fc7803d8796110c77c2e18d6996bfee
<pgnd> Can ML's be joined old-school, via a subscribe mailto?
#launchpad 2019-07-23
<RikMills> is buildd-manager still alive?
<RikMills> looks as if it might not be
<cjwatson> Looking
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's still dispatching stuff but not gathering
<cjwatson> RikMills: should be recovering, thanks
<RikMills> cjwatson: thank you!
#launchpad 2019-07-25
<mvo> hey, good morning! I cannot see the build logs for the latest core build, I get 503 for e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/core/+build/628417/+files/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_arm64_core_BUILDING.txt.gz - is that known?
<wgrant> mvo: Yes, see #is-outage, should hopefully be back soon
<SpecialK|Canon> mvo: LP is currently having some disk issues; cjwatson and wgrant and others are on it
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firefighting: librarian unavailable | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mvo> thank you!
<brlin> Hello, I've been acknowledged that the project release download link returns 503, is it expected?
<SpecialK|Canon> brlin: as per topic there's a bit of firefighting going on atm :)
<SpecialK|Canon> but all should hopefully be right with the world soon
<brlin> @SpecialK|Canon I do notice the topic, thanks!  It is literal, firefighting?
<SpecialK|Canon> brlin: just metaphorical, thankfully!
<tomwardill> (this time)
<mvo> thanks for updating the topic :) thats usually where I (try to) look first
<cjwatson> Read access is recovering now, but a number of services likely to write to the librarian are still stopped for the time being
<SpecialK|Canon> Where's the right place for "I want to write up some suggested LP changes"? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad says the wiki but that doesn't feel like it's the right place for "here's an idea, what do y'all think"
<SpecialK|Canon> oh sorry just found https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadEnhancementProposalProcess
<cjwatson> We haven't used it for a long time, but I suppose that might work.  Or perhaps just an email to launchpad-dev ...
<rbasak> You could float it here. If there's some essential design goal that it would contradict, then you can find out about it early and save yourself some time :)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> rbasak: I expect that https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/turnip/+git/turnip/+merge/370625 will fix the git locking problem you ran into the other day, FWIW
<cjwatson> (I ran into it myself while load-testing a new deployment)
<RikMills> cjwatson: hi, is LP healthy enough for me to trigger quite a few ppa builds later?
<cjwatson> I imagine so
<cjwatson> The librarian problem is sorted out
<cjwatson> (ish)
<RikMills> cjwatson: great (ish) ;)
<cjwatson> however I won't be here to babysit since I've thoroughly melted from today's heat
<RikMills> cjwatson: I feel quite melted here in SW England, so can appreciate that
#launchpad 2020-07-20
* pappacena changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: pappacena (12:00-21:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ijohnson> hey folks quick question, the feature where snapcraft.io/build will re-build your snap when a git repo that is a part source gets updated, does that work in launchpad too ?
<ijohnson> or is that a launchpad specific feature ?
 * ijohnson can't remember
<ijohnson> to be clear, this is not the git repo that has the snapcraft.yaml in it, that will not be changing in this scenario, it is one of the dependency repos defined inside the snapcraft.yaml's parts: yaml
<cjwatson> ijohnson|lunch: that's a feature of snapcraft.io rather than LP
<cjwatson> (at least I assume it was carried over from build.snapcraft.io to snapcraft.io/build; I haven't checked)
<ijohnson|lunch> cjwatson: ah ok, so there's no way to configure that for a snap recipe build
<ijohnson|lunch> that's defined directly in LP
<cjwatson> afraid not, it's done externally
<cjwatson> required a bit too much specific snap knowledge IIRC, at least at the time
<ijohnson|lunch> is it on the roadmap as a planned feature for launchpad directly ?
<ijohnson|lunch> cjwatson: also I assume that the same set of functionality could be implemented in launchpad web-hooks, correct ?
<cjwatson> It is not on the roadmap.  Should be possible to do something like that; snapcraft.io doesn't have privileged access
<cjwatson> In fact I think the reason we didn't do it in LP directly is that what it really needs is webhooks from the hosting site you're using for the parts
<cjwatson> snapcraft.io hardcodes github quite a lot more than we were willing to do in LP
<ijohnson|lunch> ah okay makes sense
<ijohnson|lunch> thanks cjwatson
<oSoMoN> question: I'm trying to create a MR at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/libreoffice-snap/+ref/test-fitojb/+register-merge, targetting "~libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap" as repository and "6.4" as branch, but LP errors out with "lp:~osomon/+git/libreoffice-snap is not mergeable into this repository.". What does that mean/what am I doing wrong?
<pappacena> Hi, oSoMoN . It seems that your repository and this libreoffice-snap one are both not related to any project (they are just personal repositories). Can you confirm that at your https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/libreoffice-snap/+edit, on "Target:" field?
<pappacena> Launchpad currently doesn't support MPs between personal repositories. They should both be targeting the same project or distribution for that to work.
<oSoMoN> pappacena, ack, that's what I suspected, thanks for confirming. This limitation is not mentioned on https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git, and the error message is not particularly helpful, could this be improved?
<pappacena> Definitely. You were not the first on to have the same question. Would you mind opening a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug, please?
<oSoMoN> sure, will do shortly
<pappacena> Thank you!
<oSoMoN> pappacena, bug #1888295
<ubot5> bug 1888295 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad doesn't support MPs between personal repositories, but the doc doesn't mention this limitation, and the error message isn't helpful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1888295
<pappacena> Thank you!
#launchpad 2020-07-21
<FourDollars> pappacena: Could you help to check https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/691890?
<cjwatson> pappacena: ^- taking that BTW - pretty sure it's a problem with my initial implementation of git MPs
<pappacena> I'll take a look on what is going on there today to confirm the bug and check if it's an easy fix for the next release.
<cjwatson> pappacena: I have a chunk of it already TBH, but up to you
<pappacena> As you prefer. If you are busy with something else, I can take that. Otherwise, it's ok if you do it. I'm checking the git merge between personal repos now.
<cjwatson> pappacena: How about I finish the initial refactoring I was doing to make the tests easier, and then hand over
<pappacena> cjwatson: perfect for me!
<cjwatson> pappacena: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/+git/launchpad/+merge/387752 - then after that, I think what's going on is that I bailed out too soon in the git case from BranchMergeProposal._ensureAssociatedBranchesVisibleToReviewer
<cjwatson> pappacena: The stacked branch stuff doesn't make sense for git, but the first bit of _subscribeUserToStackedBranch subscribes the user to the branch itself before it starts looking at stacked branches
<cjwatson> pappacena: I suspect that adding a git scenario to TestBranchMergeProposalNominateReviewer will expose this (which is why I started by porting those tests to testscenarios, so that doing that would be less annoying)
<cjwatson> pappacena: But I haven't actually tested that theory yet, so this is definitely one to tackle in full TDD style
<cjwatson> pappacena: Does that roughly make sense?
<pappacena> It does. Thanks for the refactoring and investigation. I'll review more in depth your MP, and work on that after.
<cjwatson> Great, thanks
#launchpad 2020-07-22
<LocutusOfBorg> major outage for builders?
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like riscv64 is disabled...
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe wgrant ^^ riscv64 stick please?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: fixed
<cjwatson> there was a host reboot with short notice and I was busy with other things
<cjwatson> but re-enabled them as soon as I saw the notice
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm looks like they are dying again... lots of disabled and cleaning?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: not sure what's going on, poking them occasionally until wgrant can come and look properly
<cjwatson> I've bounced a few of the VMs
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: 001..030 are expected to be disabled for the time being
<cjwatson> some kind of bcache problem I believe
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I think this is as good as it's going to get now, with one of the two VM hosts disabled
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
#launchpad 2020-07-23
<wgrant> cjwatson: I fixed 001-030 yesterday by hopefully working around the bcache bug
<wgrant> And it seems to have stuck, apart from the reboot this morning
<cjwatson> wgrant: Ah, good to know, thanks.
#launchpad 2020-07-24
<matthewcroughan> Hey! Is this the right place to get help making a PPA package?
<matthewcroughan> I'm really confused, having followed the Ubuntu docs, which seem outdated to the point of not actually functioning due to python versions.
<matthewcroughan> https://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<matthewcroughan> the step regarding BRZ fails completely due to an arbitrary python error: brz: ERROR: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'initialize_on_transport'
<matthewcroughan> following the guide to a tee, root@4ac1c3f970f1:~# bzr dh-make hello 2.10 hello-2.10.tar.gz
<cjwatson> We can help with the points where it interacts with Launchpad, but not generally with the bits before that.
<matthewcroughan> Then I am confused. Maybe you can direct me to better docs that describe how to package?
<matthewcroughan> since the ubuntu docs don't currently work
<cjwatson> Yeah, I'm somewhat annoyed nobody has fixed those up for years, but haven't had time myself.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/#Packaging links to some other resources; I would probably suggest starting with the Debian resources there, since for the most part the only required difference for uploading stuff to a PPA should be selecting an appropriate version number (for which, ...
<cjwatson> ... https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning)
<matthewcroughan> Why is this such voodoo? I made an AUR package in seconds lol.
<matthewcroughan> All I want to do is provide something I'm doing on Github, to people.
<cjwatson> OK, and I've given you some better pointers, please don't give me a hard time about it.
<matthewcroughan> I'm not, I hope :D
<cjwatson> I guarantee it would take me hours to make an AUR package; there's a significant amount of familiarity involved ...
<cjwatson> (at minimum)
<matthewcroughan> Lol it's just one file.
<cjwatson> OK, this is not going to be a productive conversation.
<matthewcroughan> The wiki makes it seem very complex. But it is just one file. In which there's a function and some variables.
<matthewcroughan> So what is it in this case? All I need to do is X. What is X?
<matthewcroughan> I need to make a deb source file. Then use dput to give that to Launchpad. Is this correct?
<matthewcroughan> That seems simple, but I can't figure out that first step.
<matthewcroughan> But anyway, is it true that all I have to do is *SOMEHOW* get a deb source file out of my code. Then, upload that deb to launchpad with dput?
<cjwatson> Yep
<matthewcroughan> > You can learn how to create .deb packages for Ubuntu by following the Ubuntu packaging guide.
<matthewcroughan> Again, I'm in this loop where I can't get to the stage of packaging the deb due to the docs being incorrect.
<cjwatson> Probably easiest is if you ditch the old bzr stuff that the packaging guide talks about and just use "dh_make" to set up a skeleton.
<matthewcroughan> The resources it links to are not Ubuntu. They're debian.
<matthewcroughan> So as a result, launchpad is now incorrect. Since Launchpad keeps highlighting the significance of everything being done in accordance with Ubuntu's guidelines.
<cjwatson> I agree that it is a problem that the Ubuntu packaging guide refers to obsolete stuff.  That's something the Ubuntu people need to fix
<matthewcroughan> Yes, but pragmatically, how does this present a problem for me?
<matthewcroughan> If I make a debian style deb source package (whatever that looks like) will it not be invalid?
<cjwatson> No.
<matthewcroughan> Can that file just be the binary file? How does launchpad know or care?
<cjwatson> In general Debian and Ubuntu source packages are pretty similar in structure.
<cjwatson> What do you mean by "binary file"?
<matthewcroughan> I know that, but all the guides on the internet I've seen and failed to follow so far tell me that Ubuntu structures things differently, meaning making a ppa is non-standard.
<matthewcroughan> cjwatson providing only the compiled code inside of the deb file
<matthewcroughan> the resultant binary of my personal local output of `make`
<cjwatson> .deb is the binary package file - Launchpad will not accept that.  Launchpad only accepts source package uploads
<matthewcroughan> What is the extension for that?
<cjwatson> .dsc
<matthewcroughan> Ah brilliant
<matthewcroughan> And what tools create dsc files?
<matthewcroughan> This is hard to google for. I can't find anything for "debian source" "debian source package" as it just gets conflated with open source, source code, etc.
<matthewcroughan> Found it. https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/SourcePackage?action=show&redirect=SourcePackage#How_to_build_the_Debian_package
<matthewcroughan> Yet I can only find docs on interfacing with them. Not creating a source package.
<cjwatson> The normal way to build a source package is "debuild -S"
<matthewcroughan> Mana from heaven.. You're saving me here
<matthewcroughan> My sanity is being restored.
<cjwatson> You run it in a source tree with a debian/ subdirectory - the various bits of packaging rules and metadata should all be in there
<doko> maybe start reading at the table of contents? https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging
<matthewcroughan> doko I found it https://wiki.debian.org/SimplePackagingTutorial
<matthewcroughan> cjwatson So you think if I use debuild to make a source package, the resultant dsc will be compatible with Ubuntu *and* Debian via Launchpad?
<cjwatson> There can often be quirks depending on the details of your project, but in principle yes.  I upload to both distributions all the time that way.
<cjwatson> (I'll try to see if I can find somebody to revamp the Ubuntu packaging guide to be uh actually current.  No promises)
<matthewcroughan> The project builds a static binary, it's golang.
<matthewcroughan> https://blog.packagecloud.io/debian/debuild/packaging/2015/06/08/buildling-deb-packages-with-debuild/
<matthewcroughan> Good guide here by the looks of things. I'm really happy you were able to get me to this conclusion.
<matthewcroughan> Thanks
<matthewcroughan> cjwatson The `debian/control` file is basically identical in function to what the PKGBUILD in the AUR is doing. Amazing.
<matthewcroughan> I really wonder how people manage not to get stuck at this stage. I went directly to Launchpad and Ubuntu docs to learn about this, how are people otherwise getting around it? I only discovered this through chatting with you.
<cjwatson> debian/control has declarative metadata like descriptions and build-dependencies; debian/rules has executable bits
<cjwatson> (debian/rules can often just be a very minimal skeleton because debhelper is pretty smart these days, but sometimes you need to override it)
<cjwatson> The absolute bare minimum is debian/{changelog,control,rules}
<matthewcroughan> Alright, that's great. Will fit right into my CI system too
<matthewcroughan> So is it common for projects that support debian to have a debian/ directory in their github sources?
<cjwatson> Gently discouraged.  It's more usual to maintain the packaging as a branch
<matthewcroughan> What about as a separate repo cjwatson ?
<matthewcroughan> Also discouraged? Or is it common too?
<cjwatson> Well, a branch in a separate repo is still a branch :)
<cjwatson> It's common for the person doing the packaging not to be the same as the person doing upstream development, so packaging often ends up living in a separate repo
<cjwatson> But if you don't want to bother with that then it technically works to keep them all together, and that may make sense if it's a small thing you don't expect anyone else to work on
